# August Mummies 2011 - 28 baby boys, 14 baby girls, and 4 beautiful angels so far xxx



## tjw

Hi All, 

I'm Tania, I have a 1yr old called Ruby and am expecting my second in August when my daughter will be 20m old. 

Please add your details and I will update this front page for everyone and keep it going for us :thumbup:

Here's our new logo 

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg

and the code is 

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]][/URL[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]

just take out the questionmarks :thumbup:



[CENTER][B][U][COLOR="Black"]August Mummies 2011 - Member List[/COLOR][/U][/B]


1st

[COLOR="magenta"]:pink:Sunshinegirl - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby GIRL born 10th August - Welcome baby Megan!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:blue:TTCNumbertwo:blue:

2nd

:pink:GraceFace85:pink:
[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Mummy~L - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 1st August - Welcome baby Darcie!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:blue:nina112577:blue:
:angel:[COLOR="black"]SarahJane - R.I.P. Evelyn, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
:angel:[COLOR="black"]Tasha - R.I.P. Riley Rae Ann, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:

3rd

:blue:Ktree:blue:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Mark&Annie - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 30th July - Welcome sweetheart!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:yellow:muddyoneshoe:yellow:
:yellow:Rydia:yellow:

4th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Sequeena - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 7th August - Welcome Thomas Emlyn!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

5th

[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:BattyNora - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 9th August - Welcome baby Phoebe Charlotte!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:CharlieKeys - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby BOY born 11th August - Welcome baby Henry jack!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Emz_x - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 18th July - Welcome baby Ethan!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:angel:[COLOR="black"]hannpin - R.I.P. Harri, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
[COLOR="Magenta"]:yellow:Jodie.82 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 5th August - Welcome baby Cleo!!:happydance::yellow:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Kylarsmom - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 21st July - 37+6 - Welcome baby Kendon!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="magenta"]:pink:xLisax - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 10th August - Welcome baby Evie!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:xxyjadexx - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th August - Welcome baby Eid!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

6th

[COLOR="blue"]:blue:moomin_troll - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 10th August - Welcome baby Corey Thomas Andrews!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

7th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Leanne09 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 2nd August - Welcome baby Charlie!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:blue:[COLOR="Blue"]Lotty - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th June - 9wks early - Welcome baby Enzo!! :happydance:[/COLOR]:blue:
:yellow:new mummy2010:yellow:
:blue:raeraefish:blue:

8th

:yellow:Kirsty_x:yellow:

9th

[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Abs07 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 1st August - Welcome baby Ashlyn Joy!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]

10th

:yellow:Paulie's girl:yellow:
:blue:PinkP:blue:

11th

:blue:amymarx:blue:
[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:fluttery - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 12th August - Welcome baby Zaneja!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:pink:SilverWillow:pink:

12th

:pink:Courtcourt:pink:
[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:eandc123 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 9th August - Welcome baby Alexis Amber :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:blue:[COLOR="Blue"]MamaHeather - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 12th July - 35+3 - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
:blue:[COLOR="Blue"]Sam76 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th August - Welcome baby Louie!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
:blue:wannabenewmum:blue:

13th

:yellow:Babyblessed:yellow:
:pink:feisty_filly:pink:

14th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:jennthompson - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby BOY born 9th August - Welcome baby Brady!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:MissMummy2Be - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby BOY born 13th August - Welcome baby Christian-James!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

15th

[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Dollface - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby GIRL born 8th August - Welcome baby Livionna Renee!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR] 
:angel:[COLOR="Black"]JohnsPrincess - R.I.P. sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:

16th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:krockwell - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 12th August - Welcome baby Lincoln Michael!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:blue:[COLOR="Blue"]MissDior - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 2nd August - Welcome baby Caylem!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
:blue:mumtobe01:blue:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:ProudMommy26 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 3rd August - Welcome baby Joshua!!:happydance:blue:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]:blue:xSarahBellax - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 28th August - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

17th

:blue:Trixybell:blue:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Vivienne - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 16th August - Welcome baby Callum James Wood Packham!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

18th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:SammieGrace - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 14th August - Welcome baby Cullen James!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:yellow:SarahC82:yellow:

19th

[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Hopes - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 9th August - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]:blue:mothercabbage - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 19th August - Welcome baby Rhys Alexander!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

20th

:blue:smiget11:blue:

21st

:pink:prettykitty:pink:
:yellow:Shelley22:yellow:
[COLOR="blue"]:blue:tjw - Baby BOY born 4th August - Welcome baby Harrison!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

22nd

:pink:kimber89:pink:
:yellow:mrstacporter9:yellow:

23rd

:blue:ErinandBump:blue:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:magicbubble - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 28th August - Welcome sweetheart!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:yellow:milktray:yellow:
:blue:mummyApril:blue:
[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Stef - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 18th August - Welcome baby Isla!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]

24th

:yellow:MooMrs:yellow:

25th

:yellow:Amy123xx:yellow:
:yellow:Connah'sMommy:yellow:
:yellow:EmmaFTM:yellow:
:yellow:Hopes314:yellow:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:JaxBlackmore - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 14th August - Welcome baby Thomas John!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Jewel21 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 25th August - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

26th

:pink:ilvmylbug:pink:
[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Leann83 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 22nd August - Welcome baby Tadgh!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

27th

[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Auntbug - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 25th July - 35+2 - Welcome baby Taylor Halle!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:jett - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 1st September - Welcome baby Amelia!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:yellow:lucilou:yellow:
:pink:R&G2007:pink:

28th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Phantom CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 30th August - Welcome baby Quinton William!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]

29th

[COLOR="Blue"]:blue:missZOEEx - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 23rd August - Welcome baby Isaac!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
:yellow:tripleJ:yellow:

30th

[COLOR="magenta"]:pink:chrischris83 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 4th September - Welcome baby Leah Mackenzee!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
:pink:Housecat:pink:
:yellow:Jaz_:yellow:

31st

:yellow:leanne_h_89:yellow:
:yellow:mummy2behull:yellow:
:pink:Sammy314:pink:[/CENTER]


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay! New thread excitement! :rofl:

I'm Antonia and my husband and I are expecting number two on 3rd August! Joshua will be 21 months when number two arrives, which is a pretty cool age gap we reckon!

Just had my book app today, discussed home birth and some other stuff, will get my scan date in the post, can't wait!!


----------



## tjw

Hi Antonia, have added you to the first post :)

I think that's a great age gap and it's quite close to ours too! :) x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah! I just read the first part of your journal, crikey what an entrance to the world for Ruby! I hope this one goes smoothly for you, sorry for your loss of beany two.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi I'm Nikki 38 expecting 1st after trying for 1yr. I have had 3 mc. Hubby and me have been married for 7 yrs.

I have had my 1st midwife appointment and 2 scans. Im having my 12 wk scan nx week on 18th Jan.

Baby is correct size for 11 weeks and is due on the 1st August.


----------



## tjw

Hi Nikki, have added you to first post. 

Sorry to hear of your losses. I too have had 3 losses before having my daughter, and have lost one of our twins this time round too. 

There is still happiness to be had for us both, with beautiful children to share our futures with xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## abs07

Hi I'm Carli, 26 and DH and I are expecting our first on August 9th. I had my first ultrasound last Thursday, 1/6 and so far so good! :) My next appt is 2/3, I don't think I will have a scan - just meeting with the doctor. We're so excited for our little peanut! 

So has everyone thought about if your going to find out the gender? We definitely are!! I couldn't wait that long!! :)


----------



## tjw

Hello Carli, have added you to the first post :) x


----------



## Mark&Annie

I am desperate to know the sex! LOL! We'd be happy with either but I really want to find out this time, really settle on a name and just generally be more prepared this time!


----------



## abs07

Thanks tjw!!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Hello Ladies,

Well seems I am now one of you for sure! 

I'm Emma, and after going for my "12 week scan" today have been put back to 10+4 and 6th August date! But we'll see at my next scan in two weeks!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello girls!

Hubby & I are expecting our first on August 16th! 

Got my 12 week scan on February 1st.. still so far away & hard not to worry in the meantime.

Xx


----------



## tjw

Hello BattyNora and xSarahBellax, you have both been added to the 1st posting :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Mark&Annie said:


> I am desperate to know the sex! LOL! We'd be happy with either but I really want to find out this time, really settle on a name and just generally be more prepared this time!

I am looking forward to finding out. Hopefully I will find out sooner than 20 weeks as I get scanned every 3 weeks.

I got 12 wk scan on 18th then another on 31st Jan, then 3 weeks after that. Is it true you can sometimes see as early as 15wks. I know there is the nub theory but thats just guess work.


----------



## hannpin

Hi all,

I'm Hana and expecting our 2nd on 1st Aug. We already have a little girl who is 13 months, so there will be a 20 month gap between them.

got our bfP 6th Dec (day before DD 1st birthday!) had booking last week and got 12 week scan next Wednesday.

I'm glad to see i'm not the only mad one going to have 2 under 2!!!

Mark&Annie I am so desperate to find out the sex also. secretly hoping for a boy this time, but I really dont mind if it is a little sister for our big girl!!

wishing everyone a happy and healthy next 6 - 7 mths xx


----------



## tjw

Hi Hana, have placed your details on first post :) x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks for starting this! The whole "Beached Whale" thing kinda threw me. LOL

I'm Alexis (Lexi) and expecting my first on Aug 15. I got my BFP on Dec 14. My first appt is Jan 24. I'm nervous as all get out because I have had hardly any symptoms and it really scares me. We tired for almost 4.5 years and this is our first pregnancy during that time!!!

We are DEF finding out the sex. There's no way I'd be able to wait. Lol


----------



## tjw

Sunshinegirl, I have read somewhere that gender can be seen from 15-16wks - Good luck :) x

I too am looking forward to finding out gender. I would like to have a boy this time as this will be our last child together (we've agreed no more after this one, and we are both happy with that decision). I have a step daughter who lives with us and we have a baby girl together, so a boy this time would be nice. However I would also be very happy to have another lil Princess. I do love having a lil girl :cloud9:


----------



## tjw

Welcome JohnsPrincess, I have added your details to first post :) x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah I think you can tell by 15/16 weeks. I have been reading about the nub theory but I wouldn't take it too seriously, as it's incredibly hard to tell like that! 

I am a vet nurse and I have access to the ultrasound machine!! I will be having a look now and then, so I will probably know the sex earlier than most too... we shall see!! We know we want a big family so I'm not stressing too much on what it is, maybe if I got to number three boy I'd start panicking :rofl:


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> I am a vet nurse and I have access to the ultrasound machine!! I will be having a look now and then

Cheeky! As long as it don't show you kittens! :thumbup:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ha ha I could freak someone out by recording an animal scan while pretending to do mine! :lol:


----------



## tjw

:rofl:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Hi all!

Im expecting my 2nd bean when my not so little man will be 25 months old!

Im due on the 25th August :Dxxx


----------



## tjw

Hi Connah'sMommy, Welcome to the team :thumbup: you have been added to first post x


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies, just moved over from the old thread x


----------



## tjw

Hi All,

Have been lookin online for some icons for anyone who wants any :)
For each one I will supply the code underneath. Just take out the question marks :thumbup: Will keep an eye out for any more that you may like x

https://www.wowlyts.com/graphics/cat/pregnancy-icons/pregnancy-icon7.gif

https://www.wowlyts.com/graphics/cat/pregnancy-icons/pregnancy-icon7.gif[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://www.sugaryshine.com/myspace-graphics/cat/pregnancy-icons/pregancy-icon1.gif

https://www.sugaryshine.com/myspace-graphics/cat/pregnancy-icons/pregancy-icon1.gif[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://www.dad.info/uploads/ImageRoot/images/hl7DITXe.gif

https://www.dad.info/uploads/ImageRoot/images/hl7DITXe.gif[/IMG[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://content.mycutegraphics.com/icons/pregnancy/werepregnant.gif

https://content.mycutegraphics.com/icons/pregnancy/werepregnant.gif[/IMG[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://mycutegraphics.com/icon/mycutegraphics-baby-icon16.gif

https://mycutegraphics.com/icon/mycutegraphics-baby-icon16.gif[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://www.kiwifamilies.co.nz/userfiles/Image/icon%20pregnancy%20large.jpg

https://www.kiwifamilies.co.nz/userfiles/Image/icon%20pregnancy%20large.jpg[/IMG[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ZleNkf1QgnOV5M:https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii32/unglamorouslife/GRAPHICS%20MAIN/pregnancy-icons/pregancy-icon8.gif&t=1

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ZleNkf1QgnOV5M:https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii32/unglamorouslife/GRAPHICS%20MAIN/pregnancy-icons/pregancy-icon8.gif&t=1[/IMG[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]


[IMG]https://images.circleofmoms.com/images//moms/pregnancy_companion_icon.png

https://images.circleofmoms.com/images//moms/pregnancy_companion_icon.png[/IMG[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]


----------



## tjw

Hi Sequeena, just checked the old thread's first post, have you had any scans yet hon? And are you still due on 6th? Thanks x


----------



## sequeena

Got my bfp on December 3rd, had my first scan on January 12th, will have my 20 week scan on March 21st and I'm due August 4th xxx


----------



## tjw

Thanks Sequeena, I've updated first post with your details x


----------



## abs07

Cute icons! :)

So how does this nub theory work - you can tell the sex of the baby by your baby bump?! I don't even have a bump yet!! :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

It's a bit hit and miss, but details on this page
https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/
Think you need a heck of a good picture!


----------



## tjw

abs07 said:


> Cute icons! :)
> 
> So how does this nub theory work - you can tell the sex of the baby by your baby bump?! I don't even have a bump yet!! :(

Thanks hon :flower:

The nub theory is to do with the angle of the wangle so they say. It's not visible on all scans but when it is it shows up as a line where the genitalia should be. If it is relatively flat it's likely to be a girl and if it is at a significant angle it is likely to be a boy xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Connah'sMommy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Im expecting my 2nd bean when my not so little man will be 25 months old!
> 
> Im due on the 25th August :Dxxx

We are soooo rocking the 20 something months age gaps on this group :lol:


----------



## tjw

Some interesting facts about AUGUST - As found on wiki :thumbup:

August is the eighth month of the year in the Gregorian Calendar and one of seven Gregorian months with a length of 31 days.

This month was originally named Sextilis in Latin, because it was the sixth month in the original ten-month Roman calendar under Romulus in 753 BC, when March was the first month of the year. About 700 BC it became the eighth month when January and February were added to the year before March by King Numa Pompilius, who also gave it 29 days. Julius Caesar added two days when he created the Julian calendar in 45 BC giving it its modern length of 31 days. In 8 BC it was renamed in honor of Augustus, who did not take a day from February (see the debunked theory on month lengths). He chose this month to take his name rather than his birth month - which was traditional - as a mark of honour to the defeated Queen Cleopatra the last ruler of Egypt, this being her birth month.

In the Southern Hemisphere, August is the seasonal equivalent of February in the Northern Hemisphere.

In common years no other month starts on the same day of the week as August, though in leap years February starts on the same day. August ends on the same day of the week as November every year.


----------



## moomin_troll

Hello ladies:)

i am 10 weeks pregnant with my second baby, i got my BFP 2nd dec 2010. this baby is my little miracle and he or she is due 9th august
i had a early scan 9th jan and no idea when my next scan will be as i cant seem to get a mw sorted :( stupid doctors receptionists.


----------



## abs07

Mark&Annie said:


> It's a bit hit and miss, but details on this page
> https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/
> Think you need a heck of a good picture!

Oh lordy - they all look the same to me! :wacko: I'll just wait for the ultrasound!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok I'm here now!! Heather 23, Married to William 25, a marine =) =) and we have 1 son, Kylar, who will be 2 in 2 weeks, and exactly 2 1/2 when bebe 2 comes !! Due Aug 5!!


----------



## Vivienne

Hi I'm Vivienne 35 and due 17th of August, don't get scanned until 12-13 weeks here in NZ so date may change :flower:


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll, Kylarsmom, and Vivienne all added to first post. Welcome ladies :) x


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Im Letitia, due my second on 1st August. Have alread had one scan and have another on 26th January. Had my first midwife appointment yesterday where she just filled in lots of forms! 

My son Bobby will be 21 months when the next baby arrives - it is exactly the age gap we had hoped for!

We found out the gender with Bobby and I hope to do the same this time but my OH is going to need a bit of convincing as he would like a surprise this time.

xx


----------



## tjw

Welcome Letitia, have added your details to the first post :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning ladies! Hubby and I are expecting our first on August 27th. Bfp on 12-12, first scan on 12-30 and we saw the hb :cloud9: Our next scan is 2-7 when we'll get the final due date.

Thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## tjw

Good morning AuntBug, have added you to first post :) x


----------



## hannpin

its starting to get busy in here now!!! Cant belive how many of us will have a 20 or so month gap between little ones.

So how is everyone feeling atm? I have not really had many symptoms this time round (which is a god send, as I was so sick up until 6mts last time) Just quite tired this time round. But I suppose that is to be expected chasing after a 13 mth old as well as being preg!! haha


----------



## tjw

Hi hannpin I've been really tired too, started taking iron tabs cos I think it's aneamia again, and it is starting to help but I still need a nap every day! 

Got midwife this afternoon so will see what she recommends :)


----------



## tjw

Random bit of information for everyone regarding breastfeeding:

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20110114/tuk-breastfeeding-not-always-best-6323e80.html

Must admit it's made me feel a bit better. I so wanted to breastfeed my daughter but had a traumatic pregnncy and emergency section a month early. Not only would she not latch on, but expressing got me nowhere either. It turned out that due to all the complications my body didn't produce the hormone needed to begin colustrum/milk production at all :( and I was gutted about that and have questioned the fact I've had to use formulae ever since, although she did and still does thrive from it. But it's nice to have it confirmed that actually I haven't failed her :happydance:


----------



## hannpin

tjw said:


> Random bit of information for everyone regarding breastfeeding:
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20110114/tuk-breastfeeding-not-always-best-6323e80.html
> 
> Must admit it's made me feel a bit better. I so wanted to breastfeed my daughter but had a traumatic pregnncy and emergency section a month early. Not only would she not latch on, but expressing got me nowhere either. It turned out that due to all the complications my body didn't produce the hormone needed to begin colustrum/milk production at all :( and I was gutted about that and have questioned the fact I've had to use formulae ever since, although she did and still does thrive from it. But it's nice to have it confirmed that actually I haven't failed her :happydance:

Hey tjw, I had a similar experience with DD, I felt I tried so hard with her to BF, but she would just not have it, and after being told she was going to be taken in to SCBU if she did not stop loosing weight at 48 hrs old I gave in an gave her some formula. However I was made to feel such a failier by my midwife and MIL. So the research reported about it quietly cumforting to me also :thumbup:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, I'm due August 1st with my second. DS is 2 and will be 33 months when baby arrives. I have my second scan on tuesday and I'm really hoping to get a good nub picture so I can get some guesses!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Man I am so freaking tired!! did 13hr night shift, followed by my Grans and lunch, just got home! Got my bro coming to babysit so we can go out for dinner tonight! Really need some zzzzzz's!!!
I luckily only suffered from a bit of nausea last time, and luckier still, nothing this time! Just spots, grumps, and tired, tired, tired!!


----------



## muddyoneshoe

Hi I'm new here! 

My name is Em and I am expecting my 1st on 3rd August!! Got married in October, and this is a honeymoon baby! So very excited but also really nervous about it!! Had my booking in app last week and just waiting for my scan app which should be by the end of the month!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wow this group is moving fast.

Well the good news is I am feeing alot brighter only tired after 5pm.

Sickness really gone now. I also have a feeling I am having a boy. Maybe wishful thinking.:haha:

Looking forward to scan on Tuesday. 3rd scan. Yippee :happydance:


----------



## abs07

Welcome all!! :)


----------



## sequeena

Welcome all newbies xx


----------



## abs07

Eek!!! I just told my boss at work!!! I just shut her door and blurted out 'I'm pregnant!' Lol!! Oh well, at least that's out of the way!


----------



## sequeena

abs07 said:


> Eek!!! I just told my boss at work!!! I just shut her door and blurted out 'I'm pregnant!' Lol!! Oh well, at least that's out of the way!

Did she take it well? :D


----------



## MooMrs

Hi ladies! May I join this group? 

About me:
:bfp: 31st Dec
Due 24th Aug
no scan date yet.
x


----------



## sequeena

MooMrs said:


> Hi ladies! May I join this group?
> 
> About me:
> :bfp: 31st Dec
> Due 24th Aug
> no scan date yet.
> x

Of course you can, congrats!!

Girlies did you all hear about the zodiac changes?? I was so looking forward to baby being a leo lion but now it looks like he/she will be a cancer :( nevermind he/she will be the same as daddy either way :)


----------



## tjw

sequeena said:


> Girlies did you all hear about the zodiac changes?? I was so looking forward to baby being a leo lion but now it looks like he/she will be a cancer :( nevermind he/she will be the same as daddy either way :)

What changes?? When did this get announced?? :shrug:


----------



## tjw

Welcome to all the new ladies, all details have been updated on first post xx


----------



## sequeena

https://www.mb.com.ph/articles/298420/its-all-stars-new-zodiac-dates-released


----------



## Phantom

Hi! I just found out I'm due Aug 30. It's my first and I had the scan today. I got my BFP Christmas day.


----------



## tjw

Hello Phantom, have added your details to the first post :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

The zodiac thing pisses me off!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

WAHOO BABY IS THE SIZE OF A LIME!!! That seems HUGE compared to the other fruits its been!! =) hehe


----------



## hannpin

Welcome to all the newbies :flower:


----------



## xsarahbellax

sequeena said:


> Girlies did you all hear about the zodiac changes??

Um... I don't think they can do that!! They've been the same since the dawn of time!!


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone! :) I'm Yvonne, 24, married last summer to my DH, 27. Got our Xmas BFP on 20th December for our 1s lil bear after 3 months TTC. Due 26th August, but haven't been scanned yet! Here we don't get scanned until around 16 weeks but am being sent in for an early one this Monday 17th... Can't wait to see him/her on the screen so can relax a bit! :) :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

guys, i broke down and bought a bellyband! LOL, but it feels soooooo good!! HAHAHA


----------



## sequeena

xsarahbellax said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Girlies did you all hear about the zodiac changes??
> 
> Um... I don't think they can do that!! They've been the same since the dawn of time!!Click to expand...

Apparently they can, something about them being based on 13 months when there's only 12 months in a year or something.


----------



## xsarahbellax

sequeena said:


> Apparently they can, something about them being based on 13 months when there's only 12 months in a year or something.

Hmph... well, I'm not changing! I've been a Leo for 30 years!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> guys, i broke down and bought a bellyband! LOL, but it feels soooooo good!! HAHAHA

I actually went in to New Look yesterday specifically to buy some, as I'd seen them there months ago, before I was pregnant, but they didn't have any! :-( I'm having to wear long tops to cover the fact that my jeans arn't done up!!


----------



## tjw

Leann83 now added to first post... Welcome hon, you are our 20th member :)


----------



## tjw

I still have mine from last time...however they seem to have ended up getting stretched by Ruby's massive bump!! So when I tried them earlier they just fell down round my ankles :rofl:


----------



## hannpin

bellybands, are they any good, didn't get any last time, but I am struggling atm inbetween norm and maternity clothes :growlmad:

Just thought i'd like to share that I have just cooked steak, chips and all the trimmings for OH and myself and I cant eat it b'cause I all of a sudden feel so sick :cry::cry::cry: so feeling v.sorry for myself


----------



## AuntBug

Feel better Hannpin!


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all, can I join please?

I am very excitedly expecting my first baby on August 6th. I had an early scan on 23rd december where I saw my LO's heartbeat and my next scan is Feb 1st.

Nice to meet everyone x


----------



## AuntBug

Hi SarahJane - congrats and welcome!


----------



## PinkP

Hi August Mums & Babs!!!

Thought I'd pop on and say hi! :) 

Due 14th Aug with 1st x x

Hope you're all good :) xx


----------



## abs07

sequeena said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Eek!!! I just told my boss at work!!! I just shut her door and blurted out 'I'm pregnant!' Lol!! Oh well, at least that's out of the way!
> 
> Did she take it well? :DClick to expand...

She did thanks! :flower: She just asked me if I was planning on coming back - everything is good! :happydance:


----------



## abs07

I know I'm a little behind... but a funny story about the zodiac change: I was Facebook stalking :blush: and saw a girl post a comment: 
"What am I supposed to do about the zodiac sign change?!? I have my sign tattooed on my neck!" :haha:

HAHAHAHAHA made me giggle!! :wacko:


----------



## Mark&Annie

PMSL!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## tjw

SarahJane and PinkP added to first post :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

I feel really sorry for some of these children....

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/family-parenting/10-illegal-baby-names-blog-3-yahoo-lifestyles.html


----------



## shelley22

Newbie here!

I'm Shelley, 8 weeks pregnant today with my first. Me and OH are very very excited! 

Found the day before Xmas Eve had a scan but only saw sac and then had another scan on 4th Jan we saw baby and heartbeat!! Looking forward to next scan alot, midwife says it will be around valentines day :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi! Welcome aboard :hi:

I've had a totally non productive day, I usually have Sundays to get loads done as Mark can look after Joshua, but nooooo, he has the flipping lurgee so done nowt! Tried to do some vaccuming and tipped a bowl of water everywhere which Joshua promptly decided looked like a fun paddling pool :dohh:

Hope everyone has had a nice chilled Sunday :sleep:


----------



## tjw

Hi Shelley, going by your post I hink that means you're due on August 20th, is that right?? If not let me know hon and I'll chang your details on first post x


----------



## Kylarsmom

whoever asked about the bellyband, ya i love it, i hate the rubber band thing bc i pee like a million times a day and have to rubberband it back up again, and its annoying. The bellyband is great bc i havent been able to button my jeans for weeks now! =)


----------



## Phantom

Is anyone else just DYING to go shopping for baby?! :blush: I can't stand this wait!


----------



## tjw

Phantom said:


> Is anyone else just DYING to go shopping for baby?! :blush: I can't stand this wait!

I started shopping the same day I got my :bfp: !! :haha:

Mind you, I was the same with my daughter too :)


----------



## AuntBug

I've been browsing nursery furniture online, but I won't buy anything until May.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I don't _need_ to buy anything! If anything I'll need a bed for Joshua when baby is 6 months old, but I have got stuff from Joshua! Even if it's the opposite sex, I'll still be recycling everything!


----------



## shelley22

tjw said:


> Hi Shelley, going by your post I hink that means you're due on August 20th, is that right?? If not let me know hon and I'll chang your details on first post x

I'm not 100% sure to be honest, I had worked it out to 28th August midwife put my date at around that date and just said to wait until the dating scan. I'm not sure of the date of my LMP so cant work it out exactly right. Its very confusing :wacko:


----------



## Mummy~L

I dont really need to buy much this time as we still have most things from Bobby!!

Had a bad day today been being sick all day :sick: This is the first time I have actually been sick in this pregnancy but I have felt it all along. Thought sickness was meant to tail off by about 12 weeks not start getting worse :cry: never mind I think I am just feeling sorry for myself today!

Telling my boss tomorrow, not sure how he is going to take it as have only been back at work for 1 week since having Bobby! 

When do you ladies plan on starting your maternity leave? xxxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

One week! :lol:
I told my head nurse on Friday, there is another night nurse who is preg and going on maternity the month before I will be, she took it well considering! LOL!!!! I haven't decided when to leave, I want to go back so really I should leave it as late as possible so I go back as late as possible, will prob be at least 4 weeks from doe date though, so likely beginning of July. Might take the whole year this time instead of 9 months, depends how finances hold out :/


----------



## tjw

shelley22 said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Shelley, going by your post I hink that means you're due on August 20th, is that right?? If not let me know hon and I'll chang your details on first post x
> 
> I'm not 100% sure to be honest, I had worked it out to 28th August midwife put my date at around that date and just said to wait until the dating scan. I'm not sure of the date of my LMP so cant work it out exactly right. Its very confusing :wacko:Click to expand...

I'll change first post to say 28th until you've had your dating scan hon :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm planning on starting my actual maternity leave the day before my due date, but taking two weeks annual leave before that. Hoping I'll be able to manage working until whatever that'll be.. 38 weeks? (is pregnancy 40 weeks??)


----------



## abs07

You are all so lucky - getting a year off for maternity!?! We only get 12 weeks off, 6 of that is paid. I'd die for an entire year off!!


----------



## AuntBug

Same here abs, I'll take 12 weeks at the most.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have a home daycare, so unless i have to be on bed rest, i will be working up til the day i have the baby, then taking 4-6 weeks off. I was nannying when i was pregnant with kylar, and went back to work 2 weeks later! But i had him with me, so i thought it would be ok, no, it was a bad idea. I didnt have enough time to just purely bond with my own child, was still dealing with b/f issues, and could not devote enough time to the other child, they were not happy, it was a bad deal. so this time around i want enough time to bond with my baby , recover and be 100 percent ready to have children back in my home and my care! plus i think i will be having a c-section this time!! All my kids parents knew when i got pregnant, i had to explain why i looked/felt like crap all the time! They were all really cool with it! 

As for the topic of what you will need... The new baby is getting all new bedroom furniture, and probably clothes, thats about it... Kylars furniture is what we bought for him so it will stick with him for a loooong time, he has a convertible crib. So this baby will get new .. And as for the clothes, if its a girl, well duh, and if its a boy, kylar was a feb baby, so most things will be out of season. But its so nice that i have practically everything else, so much less stress! Last time I was so worried I wouldnt have everything i needed/really wanted for the baby!!


----------



## Vivienne

xsarahbellax said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Girlies did you all hear about the zodiac changes??
> 
> Um... I don't think they can do that!! They've been the same since the dawn of time!!Click to expand...

It's a load of rubbish. I'm ignoring it. :dohh:


----------



## Vivienne

xsarahbellax said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Apparently they can, something about them being based on 13 months when there's only 12 months in a year or something.
> 
> Hmph... well, I'm not changing! I've been a Leo for 30 years!!Click to expand...

Hear hear me too


----------



## Vivienne

hannpin said:


> bellybands, are they any good, didn't get any last time, but I am struggling atm inbetween norm and maternity clothes :growlmad:
> 
> Just thought i'd like to share that I have just cooked steak, chips and all the trimmings for OH and myself and I cant eat it b'cause I all of a sudden feel so sick :cry::cry::cry: so feeling v.sorry for myself

:cry:


----------



## sequeena

I'm not, now I can say I'm actually an Aries and not an Aries/Taurus :haha: I doubt they will have any lasting effect though ;)


----------



## Vivienne

tjw said:


> I feel really sorry for some of these children....
> 
> https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/family-parenting/10-illegal-baby-names-blog-3-yahoo-lifestyles.html

Yeah I'm from New Zealand and we have real idiots down here. I mean calling a kid 4Real!!!!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

As for work I had to leave due to my MS being so severe :cry:
We get 14 paid leave and up to 52 weeks unpaid leave on top of that but I will not be eligible boo. I've decided to just take a year after the baby is born and then return to work. It's funny because I always wanted and planned to work as long as I could and to return to work as soon as possible but now I'm pregnant and I've been so unwell everything has changed!! Life is a roller-coaster ride that's for sure!!! :dohh:


----------



## hannpin

Vivienne said:


> As for work I had to leave due to my MS being so severe :cry:
> We get 14 paid leave and up to 52 weeks unpaid leave on top of that but I will not be eligible boo. I've decided to just take a year after the baby is born and then return to work. It's funny because I always wanted and planned to work as long as I could and to return to work as soon as possible but now I'm pregnant and I've been so unwell everything has changed!! Life is a roller-coaster ride that's for sure!!! :dohh:


sorry to hear you have had to leave work already, however i'm sure thisngs will turn out fine for you :flower:


----------



## hannpin

gosh ladies, you are getting organised arn't you... thinking about maternity leave etc!!! I hadn't even thought about it. I finished on the last possible date last time, but took 2 weeks leave prior to starting my Mat leave. However DD decided to make an early entrance :happydance:, so only ended up being off 4 days prior to her coming.

this time I am a bit unsure of what to do tho, as I don't want to finish too ealry and be bored, as DD will still go to child care 3 days per week. But also I want some time off to spend with DD without being tired out from work!!! decisions decisions decisions!!!

As for buying.... I can't wait, but am having to until after 20week scan. As if its a girl, we dont really need anything. Luckily I can however buy all the stuff for DD's new bedroom, as we are hoping to move her at Easter time :winkwink:


----------



## Leann83

Think our maternity leave over here is quite similar to the UK, 26 weeks off then you can take another 16 weeks unpaid if you like, prob won't take the full 16 though, depends on finances! Had 1st scan today, woo hoo, everything looking great thankfully, got to see the lil heartbeat and everything... relieved isn't the word! :) :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Had a rough day today. Had a blissful week last week no sickness thought :happydance: over the sickness. Today bang it back again, had lunch then threw it back up again and felt like crap all afternoon. As well as round ligament pain all day. I am so tired all the time. Wake up at 3am and can't get back to sleep. Being a hairdresser on feet all day its been exhausting.

Sorry big moan time.

Not decided when to take maternity leave. I think it all depends on how hot the summer might be and how big I am getting. I would like to work as long as I can but being on my feet all day can be a bit difficult. Oh well wait and see.

I have 12 wk Nuchal scan tomorrow fingers crossed all ok. Bit nervous. I know baby is wiggling away ok from scan last week but this one I'm a bit nervous about, being 38 I'm in the higher risk. Also I am on epilepsy medication!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm soooo jealous of the maternity leaves you guys get!!! I get 6 weeks paid, then can take up to a year total unpaid, but I can't be gone more than an additional 12 weeks and keep my health insurance. The one nice thing is that I'm a teacher, so I'll be off all summer before the baby comes, just floating in a pool!!!

Sunshinegirl- I have my nuchal scan tomorrow as well, I can't wait to see the little bean again!


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck for tomorrow Sunshine! x


----------



## tjw

Congrats on your scan Leann83, and good luck for yours tomorrow Sunshinegirl :)

Sorry to hear your sickness is back.

I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow, and taking Ruby with me cos she hasn't seen her since delivering her by emergency section almost 13m ago.


----------



## tjw

TTCNumbertwo good luck for yours too! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, had my dr appt today, they want to send me to get a high risk ultrasound in two weeks, since i have gestational diabetes early on, and also my brother in law has spina bifida. makes me really nervous, but still excited to have another peek at my baby. Just please pray for us and that everything will be fine for our scan. It is Feb 1.


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Heather. I have my scan one week later, don't know how I can make the time go bye quicker!


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey girls, had my dr appt today, they want to send me to get a high risk ultrasound in two weeks, since i have gestational diabetes early on, and also my brother in law has spina bifida. makes me really nervous, but still excited to have another peek at my baby. Just please pray for us and that everything will be fine for our scan. It is Feb 1.

Good luck Kylarsmum I know it'll be all good though!:flower:


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck Kylarsmom! Will be thinking of you although im sure all will be ok xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls. 

Just had my first midwife appointment. Bit boring really, just filled in loads of forms about medical history & stuff. She said they don't try & listen for heartbeat until the 16 week appointment :-(

Roll on my first scan on 1st Feb... two weeks & counting!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks ladies, you are so supportive! sarahbella our scans are the same day!!


----------



## Kirsty_x

Hello..
Im kirsty, 20, expecting our first baby, due on August 8th! Have had 2 previous mc.
Fingers crossed this time.
Had a early pregnancy scan at 7 weeks & everything was fine. Got my 12 week scan on the 27th Jan so were both very excited!

I think we will probably found out what were having so we know what sort of things to buy & get ourselves organised!

xxx


----------



## abs07

Good luck on all your scans ladies - I'll be thinking/praying for you! :)

Anyone else just feeling...blah?? I am so ready to be hungry for something and not feel like I'm going to vomit if I see food. And I want to go to a nice restaurant with my DH and have a nice meal without throwing 3/4 of it away bc I can only eat a few bites! Luckily I haven't thrown up once but I'm starving but nothing is appetizing! 

Ohh the joys...and that's my rant for the month :) I just want my peanut to be here already!


----------



## abs07

Welcome and congrats kirsty!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Just back from 12wk scan. Baby measures 63.1mm and nuchal scan was good 1.80mm so well within the acceptable levels. Baby not moving as much as last week. I have attached 2 scan pics
 



Attached Files:







i phone 018.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8









i phone 019.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kylarsmom

yay sunshine! this one has GOT to be a sticky bean! its beautiful! You have made it passed the dates of all your previous mc's! thats got to be exciting!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Beautiful pics sunshinegirl! My scan is in two hours and 40 minutes, can hardly wait!!! I hear ya abs07- I haven't been to a restaurant since I started getting sick around 6 weeks, as soon as I feel better I can't wait to eat!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Thanks Kylarsmom and ttcnumbertwo. I am very happy and excited. Seems like this is the one at long last.

ttcnumbertwo looking forward to seeing your scan pics later esp as we due the same day.


----------



## tjw

GREAT pics Sunshinegirl! Have updated first post for you :thumbup: have also added links to the two photos you uploaded, please let me know if you would prefer these to be removed.

Good luck Kylarsmom, I have updated frst post with your impending scan date :)


I saw Dr Sharma today at Boomfield Hospital, hating the new layout for the place, but so glad to be back in the hands of such a great obstetrician. She saved our lives last time, literally, so I feel much more confident now that I'm back with her. 

Scan in 2 days time, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## tjw

Welcome Kirsty, adding your details to first post right now hon :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats sunshine great pics, and glad all was ok!!

Abs - Im feeling completely blah at the moment, really thought things would be getting better by now but just seem to be feeling more sick with each day :(

:wave: Hi Kirsty - Congrats! Your scan is the day after mine!! Not long t wait now!

ttcnumbertwo - Hope your scan went well x

tjw - Is that Broomfield hospital in Chelmsford?? If so you aren't to far away from me!

Hope everyone else is well today xx


----------



## tjw

Hi Mummy~L it certainly is hon, have you seen the new layout for it yet?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks tjw for what you put on the front page ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

who else is ready for the 2nd tri?! It's so close I can feel it!!!!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Well I told my boss today, he was really happy for us. I hate keeping secrets, such a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ARGH! My first scan is on Monday but I got a call today from the office asking if I could reschedule for tomorrow. I was SO UPSET because I had to say no. We'll be out of town tomorrow and the next day!!! ARGH!! She said that they are looking to be VERY busy on Monday too. I don't mind having to wait but I'm worried the doc will just hurry me through my appt. Ugh.


----------



## Mummy~L

tjw said:


> Hi Mummy~L it certainly is hon, have you seen the new layout for it yet?

I have! I had to take my son there last week and had absolutely no idea where I was going! What do you think to it?

Im actually on the outskirts of Colchester now so it's not where I will be delivering but not to far away! xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom said:


> who else is ready for the 2nd tri?! It's so close I can feel it!!!!!!

I am so ready now. I never really go into 1st Tri discussion group bcause its always the same things repeated over and over. Which is great for those who really need the help but after 3 months we seen it so many times.

Hoping that 2nd tri I will start enjoying my pregnancy more and stop the worry and feel better. I have not really enjoyed 1st Tri x x x


----------



## Mark&Annie

One week for us and then it's 2nd tri, my goodness that went quick! Argh!!! It'll be here before I know it!!!


----------



## abs07

Whew! Glad I'm not the only one who feels pretty crappy!

I agree with you 100% - I am so ready for the 2nd trimester!! 2 weeks for me! :) I feel like I'm just going to wake up that morning and feel miraculously better! I know, wishful thinking....


----------



## Kylarsmom

are u you guys moving to 2nd tri when you HIT 13 weeks or at the end of 13 weeks, as in 14 weeks? the whole thing confuses me


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm glad you asked that Kylarsmom becuase I assumed 13 weeks was second tri- I'm sooo ready to move!

My scan went well yesterday, they saw a dark spot around the bladder so I have to go back in three weeks, I had the same thing with DS so I'm not going to freak out (like I did with him). Other than that it was great seeing the little bean again. The heart rate was 179, does that seem high?


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom said:


> are u you guys moving to 2nd tri when you HIT 13 weeks or at the end of 13 weeks, as in 14 weeks? the whole thing confuses me

I think when you hit 13 weeks you finish your 1st Tri as 13+1 you are in your 14 week.

I prefer to think of it that way not waiting till 14 lol


----------



## tjw

Mummy~L said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mummy~L it certainly is hon, have you seen the new layout for it yet?
> 
> I have! I had to take my son there last week and had absolutely no idea where I was going! What do you think to it?
> 
> Im actually on the outskirts of Colchester now so it's not where I will be delivering but not to far away! xxClick to expand...

I'll be honest, I don't like the new layout, it's too clinical now. I liked how it used to be with the friendly cosy atmosphere... Now it's all electronic waiting rooms etc.

I'm just REALLY hoping the birthing suite is okay...


----------



## tjw

I'll be moving over to 2nd tri as soon as I reach 13wks.... won't know till scan tomorrow if that will be next week or another 4wks!! Been feeling flutters for a while now though and felt them with Ruby at 10+1 so I'm hoping that means baba has caught up a bit :) Will be extremely shocked if still measuring 3wks behind!! I think baba should be within a wk of my original dates. At least, I hope so!!


----------



## sequeena

2nd tri is weeks 13-27, for some reason this forum has it as 14 weeks


----------



## abs07

TTCnumbertwo: our heart rate was at 183 at 9 weeks and she said that was ok. I thought it was high too but I figure she would have said something if it wasn't good....


----------



## sequeena

I am so mad I wasn't told what the heartbeat was, just that there was one :(


----------



## Mummy~L

A lot of hospitals dont tell you the heart rate!! It sucks as I would really like to know! But at least once the midwife starts listening in at 16 weeks they can tell you what it is xx


----------



## hannpin

hey ladies, hope everyone is well.

Had 1st scan today and everything went well. bubba was jumping, waving and kicking for us :happydance::happydance:

been put back to 11+5 so new EDD 5th Aug. will upload some photos tomorrow hopefully, when I can find lead for camera!!

glad those of you who have had recent scans alsp all went well too.

I am also sooooo ready for 2nd tri, I am so moving over officially (as I am just stakling there atm!!) when I hit week 13


----------



## sunshinegirl

sequeena said:


> I am so mad I wasn't told what the heartbeat was, just that there was one :(

Me too I never was told. I think I might get a doppler so I can listen for myself.

TJW I am also feeling flutters from my little bean it is so weird, like being tickled from the inside.


----------



## tjw

hannpin, I have updated your details on first post. Congrats on a great scan :) x



sunshinegirl said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I am so mad I wasn't told what the heartbeat was, just that there was one :(
> 
> TJW I am also feeling flutters from my little bean it is so weird, like being tickled from the inside.Click to expand...

I LOVE feeling flutters and how they gradually turn into kicks and movements over the weeks :cloud9:


----------



## Leann83

Congrats hannpin :thumbup: Good luck to everyone getting their scans over next few days 2... you girls are so lucky moving into 2nd tri soon, I've another - 4 weeks seems like forever away! :wacko:


----------



## sunshinegirl

hannpin said:


> hey ladies, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Had 1st scan today and everything went well. bubba was jumping, waving and kicking for us :happydance::happydance:
> 
> been put back to 11+5 so new EDD 5th Aug. will upload some photos tomorrow hopefully, when I can find lead for camera!!
> 
> glad those of you who have had recent scans alsp all went well too.
> 
> I am also sooooo ready for 2nd tri, I am so moving over officially (as I am just stakling there atm!!) when I hit week 13

Congrats Hannpin 5th August is my Hubby Birthday.

Any of you guys lost weight ? Since week 7 I lost 20llbs through sickness.


----------



## AuntBug

Wow sunshine, I hope you feel better soon! I haven't lost, but haven't gained more than a lb either.


----------



## sequeena

I've made it to 12 weeks! :dance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

sunshinegirl said:


> Any of you guys lost weight ? Since week 7 I lost 20llbs through sickness.

I wish!! I can't stop eating & have put on weight.. doesn't bode well for the rest of my pregnancy, I'm gonna be a fatty :-(


----------



## AuntBug

sequeena said:


> I've made it to 12 weeks! :dance:

Woohoo! Congrats Sequeena!!:happydance:


----------



## abs07

Wow 20 lbs!! I hope you feel better soon! I've gained 3 pounds...

Yay congrats sequeena!!! :)


----------



## abs07

Wow 20 lbs!! I hope you feel better soon! I've gained 3 pounds...

Yay congrats sequeena!!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, 20lbs is a lot!!! I lost 3 pounds in the very beginning, but then was given a prescription for getting sick and now I've been packing on the pounds!


----------



## Mummy~L

I have lost 7lbs so far through sickness :(

Yay Sequeena!!! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

You poor thing! I lost so much weight with my first pregnancy, and at 9 months pregnant only weighed 16 pounds more than my pre preg weight! This time i havent gained or lost! but my tum tum is starting to show!! =) =)


----------



## tjw

Had my scan today and am still about 3wks back, but baby is doing well and has a good strong hb although tech wouldn't divulge what it was!!

Baby is 25mm which is 9w3d so have been brought forward by 2d from last scan. 

Here's our baba :) 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs799.ash1/168914_1676471724665_1623655177_1520098_7154654_n.jpg


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats TJW - lovely pic!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Tjw!!! What a cute pic x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats! Thats weird why dont they tell you the heartrate? STRANGE!! So glad to see baby doing good though! maybe it's just a small little guy/girl!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats TJW!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leann83

Congrats TJW :) lovely pics
Congrats on 12 weeks Sequeena :)


----------



## abs07

Congrats tjw! Such a cutie! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

i hit 12 weeks today!! WAHOO!!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Yay, congrats kylarsmom! Love your new bump pic.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you Auntbug!!


----------



## tjw

Congrats KylarsMom!! xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

:happydance: Kylarsmom
:thumbup: TJW on the scan pic I love looking at everybodies pics :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Yay Kylarsmum and Sequeena.
Beautiful piccy Tjw :happydance:


----------



## abs07

Ohh kylarsmom your bump is adorable!!


----------



## Rydia

Hey could you add me to the list? I am due August 3rd. I just had my 12 week scan last week and they pushed my due date back 5 days so I am now an August mother  Everything went well at my scan otherwise :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi welcome! I'm due the 3rd too :D


----------



## tjw

:hi: Rydia, welcome :flower:

Have added your details to first post :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom

I'm convinced I'm having a parrot instead of a baby. :haha:

I can't wait for another scan. Although I'm not looking forward to drinking all that water again!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tjw

Aw Phantom, lovely scan pic hon. Have added it to your details on first post xx


----------



## tjw

Here's a couple links posted elsewhere on bnb that I thought you might like to see :)

Link1

Link 2


----------



## sunshinegirl

Nice pic phantom

I am so excited 2nd Tri on Monday. Never been that far before. Yippee


----------



## abs07

Welcome & congrats Rydia! :)


Here's a pic of our lil' peanut - he's facing down and his back is arched across the top...can't wait to see him again (and find out if he's a him or her :happydance:)


----------



## sequeena

abs07 said:


> Welcome & congrats Rydia! :)
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of our lil' peanut - he's facing down and his back is arched across the top...can't wait to see him again (and find out if he's a him or her :happydance:)
> 
> View attachment 159476

Mine did exactly the same!! X


----------



## tjw

Hi Abs, lovely pic hon have added it to your first post details :thumbup:

Sunshinegirl, that's great news hon, congrats!! xx


----------



## hannpin

Aww there are some lovely scan pic on here, it is all getting really exciting now. I cannot wait to feel those flutters of baby moving, I didnt feel DD until 19 weeks, so hopefully this one will be a little earlier.

here is a picture of our pic, not the best quality I know! ohh second tri is getting so close now I can almost smell it. hehehe.
 



Attached Files:







SDC11261.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tjw

Have added your pic to first post hon :thumbup: xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Great Pics Abs07 and Hannpin x


----------



## leanne_h_89

Hi I'm Leanne, I'm 21 from Newcastle upon Tyne, UK.
I'm approx 8 weeks pregnant and my EDD is 31st August however subject to change
once I have my 12 week scan (date tbc). 
This is mine and my fiance's first pregnancy so everything is new to us.
Will be nice to hear from some of you any advice you might have. Xx


----------



## tjw

Welcome Leanne :hi:
I have added your details to first post :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Ruby walked today!! About 5meters across our lounge!! Not once, not twice, but THREE TIMES!!! :dance:


----------



## sequeena

Yay Ruby!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

love the scan pics guys! abs, love that you're calling it a him, lmao


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome Leanne, glad you found us:winkwink:

Yeah Ruby, how exciting!


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> love the scan pics guys! abs, love that you're calling it a him, lmao

Oh I know, I'm nuts! But my good friend did the pencil test last night and according to that we're having a girl ;) Haha...as long as HE'S healthy I will be happy :)

And....that's crazy sequeena our babies were upside down :)

And....yay Ruby!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Our children are stubborn already :lol:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone 
My names Yasmin and im expecting my first baby on August 4th - so exciting!
xx


----------



## Vivienne

tjw said:


> Ruby walked today!! About 5meters across our lounge!! Not once, not twice, but THREE TIMES!!! :dance:

:happydance:


----------



## tjw

Welcome Yasmine :hi:
Have added your details to first post :)


----------



## Mummy~L

:wave: Hi Leanne & Yasmin! Congrats!

tjw - Yay Go Ruby!! :happydance: Clever little lady!

13 Weeks today!! Woo Hoo! And Scan Weds :thumbup:

xx


----------



## abs07

sequeena said:


> Our children are stubborn already :lol:

Ohh you got that right!!! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I thought I better phone my midwife and chase up my scan date - looks like it got lost in the post, it's on Wednesday!!! LOL :D


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, I've been to see a consultant and substance midwife today. Both have agreed I need anti depressants so I've been put back onto sertraline but now it's a 100mg dose. I can go up to 250mg before it starts to get dangerous for baby.

When I have my triple test I need extra blood taken to check my liver. I overdosed back in October and a lot of the tablets I took were paracetamol which can mess your liver up. I had tests whilst in hospital which indicated it was ok at the time but they want to keep an eye on me.

It's a weight off my shoulders, especially since I only have my OH to support me :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Crikey squeena! I work as at vet nurse and have seen first hand what Paracetamol can do, dogs seem to have a habit of chewing the packets!
Glad you're feeling better now though :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

It was quite a bad time for me... I had a little cocktail of paracetamol, aspirin and ibuprofen :blush: luckily my body rejected it by itself so I didn't need my stomach pumped or anything... but I was sick every 10-15 minutes for almost 9 hours.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mark and I had a friend from school who was so very up and down, we all tried to help her, her family and friends. She overdosesd on sleeping tablets at 16, went into a coma and died. She will always be in our hearts and we will always remember the best bits :)

You are very brave, and lucky, and look what excitement you have now, a baba!!!


----------



## sequeena

Yup our miracle :dance: can't believe we conceived a month after the overdose.


----------



## Mummy~L

Squeena - Im glad you got something sorted with your consultant! Now you can enjoy every minute up to your babys arrival! :hugs:

Annie - My scan is Weds too!! In the afternoon :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Eeeeee mines 1pm, haven't had time to get excited yet, but I am now!! Hope all is well, can't wait till I can tell everyone!!


----------



## sequeena

no no no can't stop being sick, stupid sertraline!! :cry:


----------



## Mummy~L

Mine is 2.40pm! Im soo excited too! Although a little disappointed as OH cant come. 

Hope all goes well for you! We can compare scan pics Weds eve :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh no! I'm not sure if Mark will be able to come, he is really ill with Sinusitis. My Mum will come if he can't :D

Oh Squeena! That sucks :'(


----------



## tjw

Sequeena hon, hope you're okay. I overdosed at 18 after losing my first pregnancy. Then again at 26 due to my then partner being violent and I'd felt trapped. Meds made me ill too at the start. Hope it gets easier for you, and please remember I'm here if you need to chat. I'd keep everything in strictest confidence. Just pm me whenever you want hon and I'll message back as soon as I get it xx :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Back from primecare, doctor says it could be a possible allergic reaction ... but I've been on these tablets before so I would have reacted then? The other reason could be that I was prescribed too much and my body couldn't cope. This sounds more plausible. All the primecare people I spoke to tonight said I should have been started on 50mg.

I think the substance midwife needs to give me some answers. I'm lucky it didn't send me into a panic attack (reminded me of my overdose).


----------



## abs07

I hope everything works out sequeena! I too am here if you need someone to talk to - just let me know! 

Good luck on your scans ladies - can't wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## shelley22

Had my first set of blood tests today....ooooooooow!

Also have my 12 weeks scan appointment on the 21st February feels like aaaages but the way the weeks are flying by it will soon be here!


----------



## Mummy~L

Told my boss today! Phew feel like a great weight has been lifted off me. Was a bit worried as I have only been back at work for 3 weeks since having my last baby, but he was absolutely great and has even given me the whole day off for my scan tomorrow rather then just the afternoon which is what I originally had booked :thumbup:

Shelley - Hope your bloods weren't to bad today!! Your scan will be here in no time!! xxx


----------



## sequeena

I ended up in hospital on several drips, was treated shockingly. Baby never got checked and my maternity notes were left in my bag like a lump of lead :dohh:


----------



## jennthompson

Can I join your group? I am Jenn, 29 years old and expecting baby number 3 on August 14th. So far I have had every symptom in the book, but things are looking up. I am excited to be welcoming a new addition to our family (even if it wasn't planned!). God wouldn't give me more than I can handle, right? :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh god Squeena what a horrible ordeal! Just read the full story on the other thread, hope you are going to be OK now? Will they try you on different meds?

Got my scan at 1pm, going to ask what side the placenta is on, seems there is a very high correlation between this and gender! Google it, it's mad!


----------



## tjw

Oh Sequeena, that's awful!! :hugs2: xx

Good luck ladies for your scans today :) xx


----------



## tjw

:hi: Jenn, Welcome to the group, have added your details to first post xx


----------



## abs07

Welcome Jenn!!


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls :hugs:

I don't know what's going to happen next, I don't want anymore tablets to be honest xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

TJW and sequeena what a hard time you both have had. I have been on the other side my husband has been suffering from depression since last year he is also taking steraline at the moment. He has been much better since he started taking them.

I went to the doctors this morning thought I had water infection. Had the sympton of bursting for a pee but not being able to go. Sample test negative. Still have funny sensation around bladder area!! maybe it the baby wiggling lol. Anybody else had this?

Oh and had blood test result back from Nuchal scan as well yesterday. Blood negative. I have 1 in 100000 chance.


----------



## Mark&Annie

My scan went fine, baby is wiggling away in there :thumbup:

The placenta is to the right and anterior, and I think I spied the nub, which looked like it pointed up! Could be a little brother on the way for my little man!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00479.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00480.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00481.jpg


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wow really clear pics. Have they kept your dates? Cant believe the difference between mine at 12weeks and yours at 13weeks. Cant wait for my nx scan on Monday I will be 14 weeks. I love having scans every 3 weeks.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yup, dates exact :D I was using a chart to track my ovulation, so was pretty sure when baby came to be! :lol:
It was great, really clear, saw it's hands and feet moving, saw it swallow!


----------



## tjw

Fantastic pics hon and congrats, I will update first post shortly xx


----------



## tjw

Found this interesting study regarding placental positioning and gender:


The Relationship Between Placental Location and Fetal Gender (Ramzis Method):

Can Placental / Chorionic villi Location be used as Indicator for Fetal Gender at Six Weeks Gestation using 2-D and Color Flow Sonography?


ORIGINAL RESEARCH

By
Dr. SAAD RAMZI ISMAIL

Ultrasound Supervisor / Instructor


NWHC-High Level Hospital-Alberta
Pobox-1462, High Level, Alberta, T0H1Z0
Canada


Abstract

The aim of this study is to determine the relationship between placental /chorionic villi laterality and fetal genders early in pregnancy using 2-D ultrasonography and color flow Doppler.
Material and Method


This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sex was confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated 


Result

Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus.127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker. 


Conclusion

Ramzis method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yes! That's what I read too, a few people have had threads and found a high corolation, really bizarre I have just heard of this and it seems much more acurate than the nub theory!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great pics Mark&Annie, they're so clear! How can you tell where the placenta is??? I really don't even know where to look!


----------



## Mark&Annie

You have to ask the sonographer, as it depends what angle the pic is taken, has to be exactly across (transverse) to get a true representation of the placental position :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Annie - Your scan pics are fab!!

Had my scan today, everything was fine with baby! They put my date back one day to 2nd August :( Not sure why but feel a bit sad they have put me back, and its only by one day!! hehe think im going mad!!
Baby was moving around so much it actually took about 40 mins for the sonographer to get any measurments. Also she couldn't get the Nuchal Fold measurement at all so I have got to have a blood test at 14 weeks now. Also couldn't get a good pic!! :cry:
Never mind at least all was well! My next scan is booked for 25th March, will be 21 weeks then.

Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie, it's not letting me add your pics hon, have you got them online anywhere so I can link the image via url please hon? xx


----------



## tjw

Mummy~L sorry to hear your scan did not go as you'd hoped. With Ruby I didn't get a good picture either as she too was a real wriggler!! Less space for them to move at 20wks though, so hopfully you'll get a fantastic picture then to make up for it :hugs: unfortunately for me, Ruby was jiggling in that one too and it looked like she had 2 noses 2 moths and 2 chins!! lol xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mummy~L said:


> Annie - Your scan pics are fab!!
> 
> Had my scan today, everything was fine with baby! They put my date back one day to 2nd August :( Not sure why but feel a bit sad they have put me back, and its only by one day!! hehe think im going mad!!
> Baby was moving around so much it actually took about 40 mins for the sonographer to get any measurments. Also she couldn't get the Nuchal Fold measurement at all so I have got to have a blood test at 14 weeks now. Also couldn't get a good pic!! :cry:
> Never mind at least all was well! My next scan is booked for 25th March, will be 21 weeks then.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today xx

Thanks!
Glad all is well and you've got a little wiggler! I had to have blood test instead with Joshua, I was too far on for NT scan. Got it this time, but they do the blood test too now apparently so still got stabbed!
Wouldn't worry bout one day difference, number two will probs be early anyway! :lol:

This should work for pics:
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00479.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00481.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00480.jpg


----------



## tjw

Have updated first post, please let me know if anyone's details are wrong, thanks all :)


----------



## Hopes314

helloo, is this the new august thread i guess? I was on the previous one about a month ago and checked back here and there but it was so quiet. I got my BFP Dec 13th and my due date is August 25th.. think i saw that someone else on here has the same due date! :) Mine was confirmed with a 7+6 week scan a couple weeks ago, but not much to see on any pictures so I wont bother posting them.


----------



## sequeena

Look at the state on this girls, the blood was clotted. It was like that for hours and not once did it get sorted :(

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs047.snc6/167712_1851417090347_1388356992_2088962_6466549_n.jpg


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mark&Annie Awesome pics!! Its crazy how you can see the little brain!! Kinda freaky but very cool! I hope i get some pics like that next week at my scan!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

sequeena- so sorry you are going through all this! i hope everything starts looking up!!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Annie and Mummy, so happy the scans went well. Great pics Annie!


----------



## Mummy~L

:wave: Hi hopes!


----------



## Vivienne

sequeena said:


> Hi girls :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen next, I don't want anymore tablets to be honest xx

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mark&Annie said:


> My scan went fine, baby is wiggling away in there :thumbup:
> 
> The placenta is to the right and anterior, and I think I spied the nub, which looked like it pointed up! Could be a little brother on the way for my little man!
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00479.jpg
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00480.jpg
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00481.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Got my first scan next week on 3rd so hopefully will have a definite date by then, YAY:happydance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Mark&Annie.. your scan pics are amazing!! 

Did you drink a lot of water before hand? Just wondering if that helped! I've got my first scan next Tuesday & wondering how much to drink.. I have a pretty weak bladder!! 

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanks guys! No didn't do anything! They are just like Joshuas, I know my hospital is one of the top in the country, maybe they just splashed out for top notch machines! :lol:

This is Joshua's scan at 12 weeks

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/joshua.jpg

Squeena, as at vet nurse I'm constantly fixing drips! That needs to be flushed, (pulled out from the needle and run the fluid trough to clear the blockage) pretty quick or its doing nothing!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sequeena, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this, I'm really hoping things get better for you very soon! I have a snow day today, so I will be packing up all my "regular clothes" to make room for the maternity clothes!


----------



## tjw

Welcome Hopes :hi:
Have added your details to first post :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm very tired still... and still getting nauseous (thankfully just ms now, no blood). I'm getting there though, my poor right hand is buised right down to the wrist :(

The hospital made an appointment for me with my doctor tomorrow so he can advise where to go from here. I will have to mention the pain I'm getting in my kidney too.

Oh and I'm officially in the second trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

yay for the second tri! ill be there tomorrow!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm so full of cold and my sinuses are starting to block :( Feeling proper sorry for myself! Currently 3 hours into a 13hour shift, whoop tee fricking doo.


----------



## abs07

Annie - I'm so jealous of you for two reasons: 1)your scan pics are AMAZING! and 2)I so wish I was a vet tech! :)

Sequeena - stay positive girlie, things will get better!

People keep asking me if I have a "feeling" about if it's a boy/girl...am I supposed to?!?!? I really have no idea. I can only find boy clothes/bedding/colors/names, nothing girlie appeals to me, but the other night I had a very vivid dream I had a little girl & she was adorable! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

abs- there's some kind of old wives tale about what's in your dreams. Supposedly the first time you dream about baby, that's the sex they will be!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wasnt true for me, i dreamed kylar was a girl many times then the day before the u/s i dreamed he was a boy and he was!


----------



## AuntBug

Well ladies, I went for my regular doc appointment today and got to see my lil bean :D it was wiggling and swimming like crazy, And hb was great. I was so happy.


----------



## Mummy~L

Auntbug - great news that you have a happy, healthy little wriggler!

Abs - I dint have any feeling about the sex of the baby until my scan on Weds and from that I now really think we are having another boy! We shall see though, only time will tell!!

Who is going to find out if they have a pink or blue bump??

We found out last time and I want to again but OH doesnt this time!! I have time to change his mind though :D xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

I definitely want to find out! I'm a total forward planner, I need to be organised & know what to expect.. hate surprises!!


----------



## AuntBug

We'll definitely find out as soon as we can. I think we're having a boy, but DH thinks I'm nuts, he said he we guess after the u/s lol


----------



## abs07

Its driving me crazy already - I definitely have to find out!


----------



## Leann83

Me too, don't think I could wait! Neither could my parents, they've 5 grandsons so are hoping for a girl! Quick question for you all, when are you ladies going to tell (or told already) friends etc your news? We don't know whether to tell people after 12 weeks or 6 months before due date, which I suppose would be 14 weeks?


----------



## Kylarsmom

i told at 8 weeks, lol. but i had just got my scan and everything was fine. i def dont think there is any need to wait til 14 weeks you should be safe at 12


----------



## xsarahbellax

Once I've had my 12 week scan on Tuesday & know everything's ok, I'll tell work (which will be a relief!). After that we'll tell everyone else. My parents & brother & two close friends already know, but are sworn to secrecy! Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

We have told most of our families and a few friends but its not really public knowledge yet! Dont know why we just haven't really got around to telling everyone yet!! hehe x


----------



## Mummy~L

Oh my boss already knows too! So haven't got to wortty about telling work anymore x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

We told everyone right after our first scan which was at 10 weeks- just couldn't hold it in any more! I think we'll be finding out the gender of this baby, we didn't with DS, so we figured we would with this one!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey everyone, I am hoping for a boy but can't wait to find out. I have my 4th scan on Monday. Do you think 14weeks is still too early to tell. DH would like a girl so one of us is right. :haha:

I have told everyone from the moment I found out. All work collegues and salon clients know my history of miscarriages so they have been a fantastic support. I even had a client walk in yesterday took one look at me and says wow your pregnant congratulations. I was like oh who told you not that I mind cos everyone knew but she said NOBODY i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF THAT SOME BUMP YOU HAVE GOT THERE. I was so happy somebody has spotted my little bump at last :yipee:

TJW I just want to say brilliant job with the group thread glad you took the new thread on.:thumbup:


----------



## abs07

We told people at 8 weeks only because we were going away on a big ski trip with a group of friends. I couldn't ski, drink or use the hot tub so I had a lot of explaining to do! :) If it weren't for that we probably would have waited until at least 10 weeks. I'm 12 weeks now and most of our friends know including some people I work with!


----------



## tjw

Thank you SunshineGirl :blush:

We told our parents the same day we found out (at which point we thought I was about 6wks) and told them we weren't telling anyone till after the 12wk scan.... however, 2 days later I bursting with excitement and announced it to the world on facebook!! :rofl: :haha:

We now know of course that at that point I was actually only 3 wks!!! :dohh:

We're going to find out gender this time too. We did with Ruby, and were surprised to be having a girl as all the old wives tales pointed to a boy and I kept dreaming we were having a boy, and then we found out we were having a girl :haha:

Gonna find out this time simply to know whether to buy summer dresses or little shorts and tops sets, as it will be the height of summer and I remember Ruby was getting too hot when she wore the onesies in summer so we bought her lots of dresses which helped in the heat for her. :thumbup:


I am soooooo tired today... aneamia is playing havoc at the moment, even though I'm on 800mg of iron tabs a day :( hope it gets under control soon!! At this rate I'd be more awake if I was asleep!!!! :sleep:


----------



## abs07

tjw said:


> Thank you SunshineGirl :blush:
> 
> We told our parents the same day we found out (at which point we thought I was about 6wks) and told them we weren't telling anyone till after the 12wk scan.... however, 2 days later I bursting with excitement and announced it to the world on facebook!! :rofl: :haha:
> 
> We now know of course that at that point I was actually only 3 wks!!! :dohh:
> 
> We're going to find out gender this time too. We did with Ruby, and were surprised to be having a girl as all the old wives tales pointed to a boy and I kept dreaming we were having a boy, and then we found out we were having a girl :haha:
> 
> Gonna find out this time simply to know whether to buy summer dresses or little shorts and tops sets, as it will be the height of summer and I remember Ruby was getting too hot when she wore the onesies in summer so we bought her lots of dresses which helped in the heat for her. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I am soooooo tired today... aneamia is playing havoc at the moment, even though I'm on 800mg of iron tabs a day :( hope it gets under control soon!! At this rate I'd be more awake if I was asleep!!!! :sleep:

Sooo happy to hear someone else is as tired as I am. I really go to bed at 7:30 each night & I think my DH is kinda getting sick of it :dohh: But I have no energy to do ANYTHING past 5pm! :sleep:


----------



## Leann83

Told parents Christmas Day (we gave them cards saying 'a Christmas hello to Nana and Grandad' and signed it from lil bubba!) so will tell friends and that at 12 weeks I suppose... Well apart from our friends that came up today with their 2 month old baby - the whole conversation was all things baby so we couldn't hold it in and ended up telling them. oops :)


----------



## Vivienne

I too want to find out gender just so I can plan ahead.
I had to tell close friends and work as I kept vomiting everywhere every time I went out and our friends aren't that stupid!! So it was probably around 6 weeks that I had to spill the beans. After my 12 week scan next week we will make a more general announcement to the world.


----------



## tjw

leanne_h_89, there's another bnb member with same due date as you hon looking to connect with others, her screen name is Cocoa and her profile is at https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=120021


----------



## Mark&Annie

We told our families at Christmas, except my mum and gran who knew we were trying so they knew the moment I got my positive! Just had my scan on Wednesday so Facebooked the scan pic to tell the rest of the world! Was great fun reading all the lovely replys :D

We want to find out the sex this time, didn't with Joshua, but it's killing me wondering! I'm so sure it's a boy, I think I will have to adjust if it's a girl :lol:


----------



## hannpin

Hi Mummies!! Dont come on here for a few days, and miss loads :haha:!!!

Well officially 2nd Tri now :happydance: :dance: :happydance: woww can't belive its going so quickly this time round

I am so glad I am not the only one driving myself a little barmy waiting to find out the sex. We really wanted to know last time, but they could not tell at 20 week scan, and we couldnt really afford to pay for a dating scan. But this time I am sooo desperate to find out. I really really really hope they can tell us at 20 week scan, or we will have to be going without food, heat, water or something with the money I will be using to pay for a dating scan!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

so this scan i have on tues, apparently they even do the 3/d 4/d for it! my friend goes to the same dr for her ultrasounds and says they are AMAZING scans and they even told her the sex of her baby at 14 weeks, ill be almost 14 weeks! i am so excited! course, i wont buy anything even if they think they can tell bc its still so early , i know! but i cant help but be excited i may have a "clue" as to the gender! but my luck its legs will be crossed!!


----------



## Hopes314

Aw I can't wait to find out the sex of our baby.. in august! lol we decided we definitely want to wait it out and have the surprise. We have no children so we figure whether its a boy or a girl, we need to buy it all anyway and we will just pick neutral colors. I think if we already had a boy or girl we would want to know this one so we would know if we had to go out and buy different clothes or something. Hm. Anyway, cant wait to find out what you all are having!! Wish i was 13-14 weeks like most of you, time is DRAGGING! Also, I've been itchy all over and scratching makes hives/rash.. i feel like i am allergic to being pregnant! benadryl and ice makes it all go away. have my next appt tuesday so im going to hold off til then and tlk to dr. has anyone had something like this?? very uncomfortable. :(


----------



## tjw

Hopes, please don't take this as a diagnosis, but it may be Obstetric Cholestasis, which can be very serious if untreated. Here's a site about the condition that may be of use for you: https://www.itchymoms.com/overview.html also, try posting in the Gestational Complications section here on bnb, there may be others who have had similar experience and can offer advise and comfort xx Hope it gets better for you soon xx

EDIT: Also found this infor regarding when it can start:

"The mother will normally complain of generalised pruritus (itching) from around 28 weeks (although we have had presentations as early as 6 weeks pregnant) and she will generally report that it is more noticeable on extremities (particularly hands and feet) and is worse at night."


----------



## Hopes314

tjw- ive heard of OC and i've definitely been looking out for those types of symptoms. fortunately mine more resembles an allergic reaction (hives). i used to get these kind of reactions years ago because i have soo many allergies. i thought i grew out of it though, its been a long time since ive had any of this. i look forward to talking to the doctor though tuesday, i wouldnt be surprised if she drew blood to check for OC just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tjw

Okay hon, please keep us posted on how it goes xx


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> so this scan i have on tues, apparently they even do the 3/d 4/d for it! my friend goes to the same dr for her ultrasounds and says they are AMAZING scans and they even told her the sex of her baby at 14 weeks, ill be almost 14 weeks! i am so excited! course, i wont buy anything even if they think they can tell bc its still so early , i know! but i cant help but be excited i may have a "clue" as to the gender! but my luck its legs will be crossed!!

Good luck on your scan, that would be fantastic if you could find out the sex this early :thumbup:


----------



## abs07

Good luck on all the upcoming scans/appointments!! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Eeeeeeek.. first scan tomorrow!!!! Hope everything's ok! 

My mum said to me yesterday that I seem to be having the longest pregnancy ever, she's dying to tell people! I'm like, tell me about it!! 

I have to work in the morning, but come 1pm I'll be straight out the door & off to the hospital (via home to pick up hubby!)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Girls Im so upset!! My scan is supposed to be tomorrow and we are supposed to be getting a huge blizzard tonight! i dont want to cancel it in case the weather isnt as bad as they say it is , but then again if its that bad i wont be able to go probably!! I think I will call them when they open and see what they suggest. Im soooooooo bummed!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh no! Just wait and see, but don't go doing any risky snow driving!! Unless you can find someone with a plough :lol:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Ah Kylarsmom I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

I had another scan today no 4 Im now 14 weeks. Baby is exact size. Pic not that good today because baby gave me the back cheeky devil. 
Because of my Epileptic medication they still want to see me in another 3 weeks Yeah.

We told my DH parents in Serbia today they were over the moon. We have never told them we were trying or about previous pregnancy as they live so far away we didnt want to worry them.

To top a good day off I find out I have UTI (water Infection) only mild. I went docs last weds dip test was neg but sample when sent off had a small growth. Great so now on antibiotics for 1 week Cefalexin I think prescription downstairs...lol


----------



## abs07

Oh geez, kylarsmom - where are you?!? Let me guess - out west!?!? I'm in Ohio and all we've been getting are warnings that we're gonna get slammed from the storms they're having out west :wacko:. Whatever you decide to do... be careful!!!

You know, August babies will be so nice because we'll be off for the nice weather :happydance: but I'm beginning to think that maybe a January baby would have been nice so I wouldn't have to go outside in this mess!! :growlmad:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Abs, no im in central america, Oklahoma! Its supposed to hit us really hard, but the weather people have said that about 4 times this winter and it has yet to happen!! so im hoping they are wrong again, but my luck, they will be right when i have an important scan!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry Kylarsmom, its heading my way when its done with you, I'm on the east coast. I have a scan next week and I would be upset if I had to miss it. The way this winter is going, there's been a storm every week!


----------



## AuntBug

I hope it misses you Kylarsmom and you get to go to the scan. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Abs, I just moved south from NE Ohio, where are you? The weather in NC is soooooo much better :D


----------



## abs07

Just whatever you girls do, just be careful!!! 

AuntBug - I'm so jealous!!! I'm in NE Ohio too! I live just south of Youngstown (I graduated from YSU).


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Kylarsmom, I'm watching Oklahoma on the Today show right now, I hope you're safe!


----------



## Kylarsmom

The blizzard is here and it's crazy!! The place for the ultrasound isn't even open today =( IM SO BUMMED, but I know at least I'm home and my babies are safe!! But I was sooooooooo looking forward to seeing peanut today =( They said since it was out of our control that they would be good about rescheduling it for pretty soon. But this blizzard is supposed to last the rest of the week so I wont be able to go til at least next week. My son's bday is Thursday, he will be 2! i CAN'T BELIEVE IT! His bday party is saturday, lots of exciting things going on for us!! Hope you guys miss the blizzard and are doing well!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom - I'm so sorry you haven't been able to have your scan today. Fingers crossed they can reschedule it really soon. Xx

Well, I DID have my scan today... little bean was jumping around doing aerobics & all sorts!! I shed a little tear when I saw it move, just such a relief to know it's ok. They did the nuchal measurement, but I have to wait for the results to come in the post, boo. 

Now, I know it was a nuchal scan, but I thought it was a "nuchal dating scan" ie, they'd give me an accurate due date based on the measurement..? 

It was a trainee sonographer & she asked the date of my LMP, typed it in, and hey presto, it came up that I'm 12+4, due 12th August. I told her that I don't have a 28 day cycle, so I'm 12 weeks exactly & due 16th August, but she either ignored me or just wasn't listening. She said baby is measuring 55mm, but didn't clarify if this tally's with my due date..?? I found her pretty useless to be honest. The doc & midwife have me down as 16th August, so I'm just gonna stick with that!

Gonna tell work tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

That is odd! They get the due date/fetus age from the crown to rump length whiv=ch is the same for all babies until they're about 12 weeks. You should have been given an accurate EDD!! Glad all is well in there, got your pic??


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well, crown to rump is 55mm... but she didn't give me a due date based on that!!

Yes, I got 2 photos, but I can't get my scanner to work, going to have to uninstall & reinstall the drivers I think, grrrr!


----------



## Kylarsmom

congrats sarahbelle! =)


----------



## tjw

Hi Sarahbella, congrats on your scan hon. 55mm crl = 11+5

Got the info here: https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html#CRL 

However, due to individual baby growth rates it can be out by a few days xx



Hope the weather lets up for everyone soon xx we just got dismal grey days of drizzle and old here...


----------



## AuntBug

Sarahbell - congrats on your scan

Kylarsmom, sorry you got snowed in, hopefully they fit you in right away! I have mine on Monday, maybe we'll have them the same day.

Abs, I just moved from Akron, right aroung the corner :)


----------



## Hopes314

had my drs appt today told them about the hives and itchiness. Dr didn't have an explanation but just said if it comes back go in right away so she can see the reaction. Also my urine came back with "high ketones" has anyone had that? Dr is concerned because along with that I weigh like nothing. She wanted to give me an anti nausea med but I declined, I feel like I can do without it. She said if any worse nausea/vomiting come in right away for iv. Has anyone had this ketones issue or any of that?


----------



## sequeena

My maternity notes say I have ketones in my urine but no idea what it means sorry hun x


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> Abs, no im in central america, Oklahoma! Its supposed to hit us really hard, but the weather people have said that about 4 times this winter and it has yet to happen!! so im hoping they are wrong again, but my luck, they will be right when i have an important scan!!

Snow in Oklahoma??? Wow


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> The blizzard is here and it's crazy!! The place for the ultrasound isn't even open today =( IM SO BUMMED, but I know at least I'm home and my babies are safe!! But I was sooooooooo looking forward to seeing peanut today =( They said since it was out of our control that they would be good about rescheduling it for pretty soon. But this blizzard is supposed to last the rest of the week so I wont be able to go til at least next week. My son's bday is Thursday, he will be 2! i CAN'T BELIEVE IT! His bday party is saturday, lots of exciting things going on for us!! Hope you guys miss the blizzard and are doing well!!

What a bugger for you :growlmad: but at least you have a party to get excited about!!!:happydance:
It's weird hearing about all this wild weather and snow when I am sitting here in 28 degrees Celsius ( about 90 Fahrenheit) sweating my pants off! You all will have lovely summer babes and I will have a winter one :(
Is anyone else on here from the arse end of the world??? I feel so far away!


----------



## Vivienne

sequeena said:


> My maternity notes say I have ketones in my urine but no idea what it means sorry hun x

Too much protein in kidneys, a sign of dehydration, need to keep up fluids, which I know is a bitch when you feel like arse!


----------



## Vivienne

Scan tomorrow. Will be nice to see what exactly is in there.


----------



## sequeena

Vivienne said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> My maternity notes say I have ketones in my urine but no idea what it means sorry hun x
> 
> Too much protein in kidneys, a sign of dehydration, need to keep up fluids, which I know is a bitch when you feel like arse!Click to expand...

Aha! It all makes sense now, guess it wasn't that much of a problem for me then.


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes snow in oklahoma! nothing like the northern states and countries but we usually get at least a couple good snows or ice storms a year!


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck on everyones scans, mine is now scheduled for Friday! I cant wait!!!


----------



## abs07

Oh wow, they did get you in fast kylarsmom! 

I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning, don't think it'll be a scan :( , just probably going over bloodwork I got done last time. When I went for my first appt they said they generally only do 2-3 scans during the pregnancy. Is that normal? It doesn't seem like a lot! 
AuntBug - Akron!?! That's crazy! I know why you moved though :) They got pounded by the storm last night!


----------



## jennthompson

I had to go see my doc this morning...burning when I pee and a little bit of blood in the urine. Turns out I had a UTI which is what I thought. For some reason they decided to do a scan, so that was exciting. Baby looked great and was measuring one day ahead, heart rate of 160 and was bouncing all over the place. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> Oh wow, they did get you in fast kylarsmom!
> 
> I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning, don't think it'll be a scan :( , just probably going over bloodwork I got done last time. When I went for my first appt they said they generally only do 2-3 scans during the pregnancy. Is that normal? It doesn't seem like a lot!
> AuntBug - Akron!?! That's crazy! I know why you moved though :) They got pounded by the storm last night!

Typically they do an early ultrasound, before or at 12 weeks, then a 20 week one, and sometimes a 3rd in the 3rd tri- this is for non high risk pregnancies

I have GD so they are doing a lot more for me, or sometimes it depends on the dr. when i was pregnant with my son, they had a NICE machine in the office that the dr used, we didnt have an u/s tech, so he did one almost every visit b/c of the GD and he did them more often for other patients too just b/c!


----------



## abs07

Ohh, that makes sense. Good - puts my mind at ease! :)

Good luck to everyone who has their scans/appointments set this week! :)


----------



## Vivienne

Had almost 45 mins of looking at baby today as "BOB" would not behave and kept sticking his bum and legs to the front. Amazing to see though and looks very healthy and rather long! Finally got nuchal measurements and they look good. Dates are perfect to the day with measurements so I am definitely due on 17th August. Nice to know I am pregnant even though i have no bump or bloat. 
Good luck to rest of scanners this week.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Great news Vivienne!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Tomorrow is my scan!!!!!! Im sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Sorry not been on for a good few days!! Am full of cold and feeling very sorry for myself! :(

Kylarsmom - Good luck for tomorrow!!!!

Sorry I haven't read back over everything yet but will catch up very soon.

Anyone that is due their scans within the next week, hope they go well!!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## abs07

How exciting Vivienne!! :)

Had my appt this morning - blood work, urine and all the tests ran last time came back normal. She did a pap and cultures (which was kind of painful :( ). She said I had a very narrow uterus and it was a good possibility I may need a c-section!

The nurse couldn't find the heartbeat at first which totally freaked me out!! But she finally found it, only for a few seconds, and said the baby just wasn't cooperating! The heart rate was 166!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good news Abs! That's exciting!! Sometimes I cant find my bean's heartbeat for more than a couple seconds bc it moves around so much! My dr said that it was normal!


----------



## tjw

Congrats Vivienne and Abs xx


----------



## Vivienne

abs07 said:


> How exciting Vivienne!! :)
> 
> Had my appt this morning - blood work, urine and all the tests ran last time came back normal. She did a pap and cultures (which was kind of painful :( ). She said I had a very narrow uterus and it was a good possibility I may need a c-section!
> 
> The nurse couldn't find the heartbeat at first which totally freaked me out!! But she finally found it, only for a few seconds, and said the baby just wasn't cooperating! The heart rate was 166!! :)

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone! I'm due August 16th. Very exciting time, had my scan on Tuesday. All went well. 160 BPM heartbeat and was so nice to see her/him moving around. Congrats to you all :)


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Vivienne and Proudmommy!

Good luck today Kylarsmom, can't wait to hear all the good news!


----------



## hannpin

congrats to all that have had scans lately. It is an exciting time at the moment!! I hope everyone is ok, keep safe in this erratic weather some of you have. xx


----------



## abs07

Congrats proudmommy - that's so exciting! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Does anyone else find "Was it planned?" to be a rude question?? I'm a bit bothered by it! I was asked that for the first time today, by a lady at work who is also pregnant, so... perhaps not all pregnant women think it's rude to ask..?


----------



## sunshinegirl

jennthompson said:


> I had to go see my doc this morning...burning when I pee and a little bit of blood in the urine. Turns out I had a UTI which is what I thought. For some reason they decided to do a scan, so that was exciting. Baby looked great and was measuring one day ahead, heart rate of 160 and was bouncing all over the place. :)

What have they put you on for your UTI. I have been put on Keflex. I went to docs before I got to burning part. I am supposed to take 3 aday but have only been taking 2. 

Congrats on the scan and heart rate. xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

xsarahbellax said:


> Does anyone else find "Was it planned?" to be a rude question?? I'm a bit bothered by it! I was asked that for the first time today, by a lady at work who is also pregnant, so... perhaps not all pregnant women think it's rude to ask..?

Totally! Makes you want to ask if their haircut was planned or something slightly more witty! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Guess what! I'm team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dr was 100 % sure!! I will post pics soon!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Guess I better change my ticker! LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

My baby boy!!
 



Attached Files:







label197.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9









label201.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom, WOW!! Congrats, how wonderful to find out so early :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank yoU! I did want a girl but just seeing that perfect little being inside me i could care less im so happy he is healthy and to know the gender!! i love him so much already!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh and i also totally find it offending when people ask if it was planned! drives me nuts!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I'm only 14+1 and can't wait to find out, I'm going to have a private scan but think I should wait til 16 or 17 weeks, argh seems ages away lol


----------



## tjw

Congrats Kylarsmom!! I've updated first post with your happy news and fantastic pics :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

I too hate the Is it planned? question. 

We'd just been told I'd become infertile and we' accepted an offer of ivf that we were going to start towards the end of 2011... so no, becoming pregnant naturally within 2wks of the infertility bombshell wasn't planned. But my goodness it was definitely welcome news!!!!!


----------



## tjw

I want to book a babybond gender scan for March.... at 16wks - can't decide whether to or not. Really want to though so probably will lol :)


----------



## abs07

I agree - totally inappropriate to ask if it was planned. I've gotten that question more than "are you excited"! >:o So irritating!

Congrats kylarsmom!!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I hate when people ask me if it was planned- so rude!! Congrats Kylarsmom, thats so exciting, I'm counting down to my scan on tuesday, I really hope they can tell me what team I'm on!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> I want to book a babybond gender scan for March.... at 16wks - can't decide whether to or not. Really want to though so probably will lol :)

I'm thinking of doing that too. Just a lot of money to part with when we might find out on the 20 week scan. It's horrible waiting though lol. :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Kylarsmom!!! So exciting :D

I'm still eager to know, think I might be team blue, from what I saw at 12 week scan :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

I think I'll wait til 20 week scan.. if for any reason they can't determine the sex, I think I'll go for a private scan to clarify. Hopefully I won't need too though, as I'd like to save the pennies for baby stuff!!

Glad it's not just me that dislikes being asked "was it planned?" Grrrr. I got it twice yesterday, from people at work I don't even know very well!


----------



## hannpin

woww Kylarsmum, thats ammazing knowing what team your on so early, and the pics r lovely.

The planned questions really annoys me, I have had it loads this time round, as DD was only 13 months when we told everyone we were having another. But the thing that annoyed me more was my boss saying ' wow I bet that was a shock when you found out you were preg again!!' how bloody rude!!

I was thinking about booking a gender scan, but think I will wait to see if they can see at 20 weeks. If no luck then I will seriously consider one. However pennys are v. tight atm. xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Kylarsmom great pics.

I also hate was it planned, as well as are you happy? If people dont know what to say just learn the words Congratulations I'm so pleased for you.

Had another uncomfortable sat afternoon. Had pains low ab mild af type pains putting it down to stretching as I getting slightly bigger now. 
I know babe ok as had scan last Monday.


----------



## xsarahbellax

OMG, I just heard about Amanda Holden's loss :-( I actually cried, so so sad, I just can't imagine what she must be going through :-( Xx


----------



## tjw

I just saw it on fb too. 7 months in. Jees, my heart goes out to them :cry:


----------



## Kylarsmom

thanks for the update on the first page tjw! Im still a little leery that they could be wrong on the gender, but it looked VERY boy and with the dr being so sure, I dont see how they could be wrong ! My next scan is March 11 I'll be 19 weeks, so I guess we see then, but I'm def sticking on team blue unless I hear/see otherwise!


----------



## AuntBug

I'm super nervous and excited, NT scan first thing in the morning. Can't wait to see my little bean, praying all goes well. Don't know how I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> I'm super nervous and excited, NT scan first thing in the morning. Can't wait to see my little bean, praying all goes well. Don't know how I'll be able to sleep tonight.

All the best to you and your little one. Hope everything goes ok x


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on team blue Kylarsmom!! Your pics are amazing!!

Think we are going to be team blue again this time, just a feeling I have. Our hospital wont tell you the sex though so if we want to find out we have to go private!! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Mummy~L said:


> Congrats on team blue Kylarsmom!! Your pics are amazing!!
> 
> Think we are going to be team blue again this time, just a feeling I have. Our hospital wont tell you the sex though so if we want to find out we have to go private!! x

They won't tell you?? OMG, I'm just assuming ours will.. I hope they will!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

We've booked our scan with babybond when I'm 17 weeks. I do get an NHS scan at 16 weeks, but that's to make sure the babys brain is ok because of the bad pregnancy we had last time. Fingers crossed all will be ok. 
Congrats on your baby boy Kylarsmom, lovely pictures :)


----------



## Mummy~L

xsarahbellax said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on team blue Kylarsmom!! Your pics are amazing!!
> 
> Think we are going to be team blue again this time, just a feeling I have. Our hospital wont tell you the sex though so if we want to find out we have to go private!! x
> 
> They won't tell you?? OMG, I'm just assuming ours will.. I hope they will!!Click to expand...

I know it so stupid!! I think ours is one of the only hospitals that dont now :cry:


----------



## abs07

Good luck on your scan AuntBug! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Auntbug! 

That is crazy your dr wont tell you the gender. I keep thinking how crazy it is that I already know!? I think they should tell everyone this early! LOL But I'm sure they'd get a bunch of them wrong.


----------



## tjw

Hope everything goes well for you ProudMommy :hugs: 

Good luck Auntbug!! x

Got my nuchal scan tomoz morning. And........ I took the plunge and booked a gender scan with babybond in Chelmsford which is on Tuesday 8th March at 11.30am!! :) I'll be 16+1 going by my last scan. I'm going to book a 4d scan for about 32wks as well if the one in March goes okay :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Ah you all make me want to book at babybond as well. I have another scan when Im 17 weeks. I will wait to see if she will tell me but as its a different dept I dont think they will do it as they are just looking for baby development on my meds.

I have 16 week appointment with midwife a week on weds so I will see what heart beat is have a guess from there. 

Good luck to you all who have scans coming up x x


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Everything went great, nt measurement was 1.2 which is really good. I feel like a pin cushion, they tool 13 vials of blood!


I'll post pics later.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all, 

Just nipping in to update. Baby bump is doing well and I got put forward a few days EDD now 2nd August! (yay!) 

Next scan is 22nd March, I can't wait to see him/her again.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## tjw

Hi all, congrats SarahJane and Auntbug :)

Have updated first post while waiting for pics xx

How is everyone? Anyone want any updates added to first post that are not on there yet?


----------



## AuntBug

Here's my pic. Can't believe how much LO looks like a baby already :happydance:

My next scan is 3/29 - then we'll find out if we're :blue: or :pink:!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00250-20110207-0919.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kylarsmom

So cute aunt bug! i know isnt it unreal that it already looks like a wittle baby!?! so unbelievable!!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats SarahJane!


----------



## abs07

Congrats everyone! Pics are adorable AuntBug! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Oh, I've been a naughty Augsut mummy and deserted the thread for midsummer! 

Update for front page - scan on 25/01 confirmed I'm officially a 5th Aug EDD, so I am here to stay I'm afraid! Got gender scan on 21st March - but convinced I'm having a boy! 

Hope we're all okay x


----------



## tjw

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs242.snc6/179093_1705991182633_1623655177_1568277_1998413_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180349_1705991382638_1623655177_1568278_5171841_n.jpg


NT 1.6mm, crl 57mm, been brought forward by another day. Now due 21st August :)


----------



## sequeena

BattyNora said:


> Oh, I've been a naughty Augsut mummy and deserted the thread for midsummer!
> 
> Update for front page - scan on 25/01 confirmed I'm officially a 5th Aug EDD, so I am here to stay I'm afraid! Got gender scan on 21st March - but convinced I'm having a boy!
> 
> Hope we're all okay x

Can't believe this, we've got our scans on the same day again!!! :rofl:


----------



## BattyNora

Tjw - lovely picked, and that's a good NT measurement!

Sequeena - I did tell you, I'm your pregnancy stalker!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww lovely pics AuntBug and tjw. :D And congrats SarahJane on moving forward, hope your next scan goes well. 
I've been an emotional wreck today. Watched two full episodes of One born every minute. Such a brilliant program. Need a rest from it though lol.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Great pics Auntbug and tjw. 

My scan dates are 24th Feb (3 wk check up), 15th March (gender scan) 22 March (cardiac scan). This will be scan 5,6 & 7. 

Love having my regular scans. When people ask to see my scans they laugh when i whip out all these pictures.


----------



## AuntBug

Great pics tjw! Love seeing all the lil beans :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

This morning I am nervously awaiting news from my friend having a scan today. She's been trying for years, got BFP on third round of Clomid. She's been for 4 scans now I think, each time saying can't see HB, come back next week etc. Today, there has to be a HB.... so nervous!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Eeeek... I heard the heartbeat last night! Went to the doc about something else, and he was like "would you like to hear the heartbeat?" He found it straight away & said it was perfect! I cried! Then got in the car & absolutely cried my eyes out, I was a blubbering wreck. So emotional at the moment.

At my NT scan, the sonographer told me the measurement alone didn't mean anything, the computer had to analyse it along with my weight & blood samples..? So I'm still waiting for my letter to tell me if I'm low/high risk (it's been 8 days).


----------



## Mark&Annie

Aw bless you! I had a peek at my LO last night at work, it's grown soooo much since 13 week scan! Had it's legs crossed and scratching it's head, still can't tell what sex it is!!

If there was a problem with your NT scan, you'd have heard by now. No news is good news :D :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

xsarahbellax said:


> Eeeek... I heard the heartbeat last night! Went to the doc about something else, and he was like "would you like to hear the heartbeat?" He found it straight away & said it was perfect! I cried! Then got in the car & absolutely cried my eyes out, I was a blubbering wreck. So emotional at the moment.
> 
> At my NT scan, the sonographer told me the measurement alone didn't mean anything, the computer had to analyse it along with my weight & blood samples..? So I'm still waiting for my letter to tell me if I'm low/high risk (it's been 8 days).

My doc said a low measurement lowers the risk, making a favorable analysis more likely. I'm waiting on mine as well, should hear by friday. We had a good, low measurement :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Ahhh. Cant pee today finally went at 2.30pm. I have tilted uterus which can cause this to happen. Eventually it is suppose to right it self but I cant put up with this until then. I have heard of people ending up with a cafeter. Hope I dont end up there.....eww


----------



## Kylarsmom

lovin the scan pics girls! annie, so scary please keep us updated on your friend, i sure hope everything is ok with her bean!! 

I was on my death bed yesterday, with either a stomach bug or the flu, idk but i couldnt even function it was awful!! So glad to be in the land of the living today!! Being pregnant AND sick really sucks!


----------



## xsarahbellax

AuntBug said:


> My doc said a low measurement lowers the risk, making a favorable analysis more likely.

Oh thanks, I'll take a look at my notes this evening (no, I don't carry them everywhere I go naughty me..!)




sunshinegirl said:


> Ahhh. Cant pee today finally went at 2.30pm. I have tilted uterus which can cause this to happen. Eventually it is suppose to right it self but I cant put up with this until then. I have heard of people ending up with a cafeter. Hope I dont end up there.....eww

I was told at my scan I have a retroverted uterus, is that the same thing? They told me it won't cause me any issues in pregnancy or general life though. Turns out my Mum has one too.


----------



## Kylarsmom

They said my uterus was "slightly" tilted, but didnt seem concerned at all.. so idk! i never even knew it with my son. My friend however had one and said that the risk of miscarriage was high b/c it may not flip on its own.. ?? idk! Maybe it just depends on the degree of tiltedness?


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> My friend however had one and said that the risk of miscarriage was high b/c it may not flip on its own.. ??

If I'm completely honest, I'd rather not have read that!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry! not trying to upset just saying what she told me, im not a dr i have no idea!


----------



## Kylarsmom

and you said you have a retroverted, i dont think its the same thing, especially if u and ur mom have it and they don't seem concerned..


----------



## sunshinegirl

No I have read and have been told that it wont cause many problems. One of them is the peeing problem. Not everyone gets it as it can right itself but it has not righted itself it can cause problems peeing. I have been told to do the chest on the knees thing to help it correct itself. 

With my previous mc's I did ask weather the uterus has caused them. They said no it can't cause a mc...thought I would throw that in to ease a few minds xxx


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie, how was your friend's scan? Hope she finally got some good news!! :hugs:

Congrats Sarahbella :)

Sunshinegirl, I have a tilted uterus too and had the same problem all the way through with my lil girl. Started this time too, but have found rocking back and forth helps a bit :thumbup:

I had my first physio apt today, which went well. She said it was good to see me walking this time lol as by time I got to her last time I needed a zimmer frame and 2wks later was in a wheelchair. She said hopfully we'll avoid it this time :D


----------



## abs07

Oh wow, tons of us "tilted uterus gals" :) I have one too, so does my Mom. Never bothered me much except during my period and when I ovulated - I always had very bad back cramping. But it made it easy to pinpoint ovulation! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom - did you get hit with more snow?


----------



## sequeena

I'm off for an emergency scan today, I started bleeding and getting pains yesterday. Nothing today and tons of morning sickness... please keep my baby in your thoughts x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Fingers crossed for you today Sequeena Xx :hugs:



Kylarsmom said:


> You said you have a retroverted, i dont think its the same thing, especially if u and ur mom have it and they don't seem concerned..

I checked&#8230; retroverted & tilted are the same thing!



sunshinegirl said:


> With my previous mc's I did ask weather the uterus has caused them. They said no it can't cause a mc...thought I would throw that in to ease a few minds xxx

Phew! 



abs07 said:


> Oh wow, tons of us "tilted uterus gals" :) I have one too, so does my Mom.

The sonographer told me it affects 15% of the population (though she might have meant UK population, not sure)&#8230; looks like we're all on this thread!!



AuntBug said:


> My doc said a low measurement lowers the risk, making a favorable analysis more likely.

I checked my notes last night & my NT measurement was 1.20mm. Then, this morning the letter came telling me our baby is in the low risk group, 1 in 34,000 I think it said


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Squeena! Hope everything's OK, let us know ASAP!

Sadly my friends baby died, she is having a D&C this morning :cry: this is her 4th miscarriage now, so so cruel, they are such a wonderful couple, they deserve their forever baby :'(


----------



## xsarahbellax

Oh that's so sad, it must be heartbreaking :-(


----------



## BattyNora

So sorry to hear about your friend - I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through. Thoughts are with them all x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, can I join? Not felt ready to, until now. I am Tasha and 25 years old. I have Morgan his 6, Naomi-Mae is 5, Honey was born sleeping due to medical negligence in May 2007, and her little sister Kaysie Blossom was born 361 days later. Since then I have had seven miscarriages. My pregnancies are really complicated, but wont go into that cos we will be here forever. :haha: 

My due date is 2nd August, so just over 15 weeks now. I had my 8th scan yesterday, my cervix has shorten from 35mm to 28mm, within normal but need to rest. I have my next scan on the 2nd March (cervical) and then the 22nd (anomaly + section scar), 23rd March (cervical). I also have an appointment with the obstetric medicine team on the 25th Feb.

How are you all?


----------



## sequeena

I'm off for my emergency scan soon and to get my lady garden poked :)


----------



## Tasha

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, can I join?

Wow, you've had quite a tough time Tasha :hugs: You're more than welcome here  

If you don't mind me asking, was Honey full term? & are you past the stage at which you had your previous miscarriages?

Really hope this pregnancy runs smoothly Xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes we did get hit with snow again! But not near as bad as the last one last week! DH did get in a wreck this morning though and hurt his back, he's ok but at the hospital now getting it checked out! I feel awful and want to be there with him!! =( 

So sorry Annie for your friends loss, that would be so horrible, I don't understand why some women have it so much harder than others, doesn't make sense =( Will be keeping them in my prayers though!

Welcome Tasha!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sequeena, so sorry hun I sure hope everything is ok! Let us know!!


----------



## abs07

Welcome Tasha! Hope everything runs smoothly! :)

Good luck sequeena - keep us posted!


----------



## sunshinegirl

abs07 said:


> Oh wow, tons of us "tilted uterus gals" :) I have one too, so does my Mom. Never bothered me much except during my period and when I ovulated - I always had very bad back cramping. But it made it easy to pinpoint ovulation! :)

Same here I know exactly when I ovulated pain was worse than AF pain.

Sequeena thinking of you keeping fingers crossed let us all know asap x x

Mark&Annie sorry to here about your friends, it is such a shame that some couples suffer over and over. I know how they are feeling. Sending love and hugs.

Tasha Welcome. I hope this pregnancy runs nice and smooth for you. I also get regular scans which are helpful to keep you positive. As well as getting to see your little bean all the time x

As for my peeing problem seems better today...lol Been doing the exercises someone told me to do in 2nd Tri. Seems to be working.....relief.


----------



## sequeena

I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!

I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.

Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.

I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Sequeena :hugs: unbeleivable I cant believe they are treating you that way. Of course you need a scan how else are they going to determine where the bleed is coming from and to check baba is ok. AAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm being treated as though I'm under 12 weeks. I know lots of girls have had similar treatment at that point but I'm in the second trimester ffs!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Omg sooooo horrible! they better get their butts in gear!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

even so, if you are pregnant and bleeding they need to determine why, or at least make sure baby is ok, even if it was 1st tri! that is so cruel!


----------



## Tasha

sequeena, I am so sorry, you know what I would do is go over people's heads, when you book in you get your consultant put on your notes, go via the hospital switchboard to ring his secetary for an appointment. Sometimes we must make noise to get notice, or demands to get the care we both need and deserve.



xsarahbellax said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, can I join?
> 
> Wow, you've had quite a tough time Tasha :hugs: You're more than welcome here
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, was Honey full term? & are you past the stage at which you had your previous miscarriages?
> 
> Really hope this pregnancy runs smoothly XxClick to expand...

Thank you. Honey was born at 36 weeks and 6 days, our induction was booked for the next day at 37 weeks, so as close to full term I could of got. 

I am now past the stage of my miscarriages, thanks to progesterone, aspirin and clexane.

I hope yours does too.

How are you?


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm at work tonight, and I have been so determind to find the sex of this baby, I think I have finally done it!!!! Potty shot - it's a BOY!!!!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/IMG00508-20110210-2036.jpg


----------



## Kylarsmom

annie! woot woot! 2 boys for both of us!!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I know!!! I love the idea of two boys so close in age, you could never play cowboys or trains properly with a sister really could you?! Really happy, can't wait to see what he looks like!


----------



## Kylarsmom

this is very true!! So did you just play around with your scan pics to find it or did you get another scan??


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone! :) Had booking appointment today and got 12 week scan which I didn't know we were getting :happydance: Baby was relaxing with little fists over head and legs crossed... at one point looked straight out and looked like he/she was waving with lil hand up in the air... loved it! Could see little eyes and all.. pic attached :cloud9: so nice unexpected surprise!! Hope everyone's doing well!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







img094.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mark&Annie

I work as a veterinary nurse, and have been using the ultrasound machine here at work while on night shift! Its nice to see baby moving about and say hi!


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh ok! I remember you saying you were a vet nurse, but didnt think about them have ultrasound equipment! COOL! Anyone else have super dry skin! I mean like ridiculously dry skin!? Ugh it's driving me insane!!

Congrats on the scan Leann, what a nice surprise!!!


----------



## Vivienne

HI all.
Had my appt with Obgyn at high risk clinic today, and he said he really thought I didn't need to be there as everything seemed fine! NT was 1.8mm, still waiting for blood test results though.
I too have a retro ute which may right itself after preg or stay that way, but I was told it doesn't interfere much with anything. I also apparently have a fibroid on the right but that also seems to be behaving apart from the odd twinge.
ALso picked up a new job just on a casual basis but I feel excited to be in the workforce again.
Next scan for me is at 18 weeks for anomaly and gender.
:hugs:


----------



## vespersonicca

Congrats to you all! I am an August 2010 mommy! How the time does fly... :D


----------



## BattyNora

I think if I worked anywhere near an ultrasound machine I'd get fired so quickly as I wouldn't get off the thing!!!


----------



## abs07

Yay! Such exciting news!!

Annie - congrats on the lil boy! :) 

Leann - adorable scan pic!

Vespersonicca - your little one is adorable and I love the name Asher! :)

I have an appt on 3/3 and I'm really crossing my fingers that they will do an ultrasound and I can find out the gender. I'll be 17 weeks so hopefully they will!!!


----------



## sequeena

my beautiful baby is ok, scan pic is my new avatar x i need to be rescanned in a few weeks though.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mark&Annie and Kylarsmom- I found out earlier this week that I'm having a second boy as well- I am so excited to be the mom to two boys!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG how crazy!! 3 team Blue so far!! CONGRATS! And great news Sequeena!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Phew squeena! Glad little one is OK!

Woah seems to be catching this two boys thing! :lol: Madness, I'm already planning what age I can get bunk bed and they can share a room! Told my family today, everyone is very pleased, there's already so many little girls in the family, boys are like gold dust and I seem to make em! :rofl: Thing is, I can see this making me less and less tolerant of little girls... they seem to really get on my wick, screachy little madams!! If I'd had a girl it would have been such a tom boy!


----------



## tjw

Hi all, and welcome Tasha :hi: 

The front page has been updated!! :) Unfortunately I can't get the url for the pics, please could you put them on or pm them to me if you want them added?

All the pics look fantastic girls, congrats to you all !!

Sequeena I am so happy for you hon :hugs: 

Annie, I think I have been private messaging here on bnb with your friend. She sent me a message after I left a comment on her thread. My heart goes out to you all x

Well what can I say girls? We have THREE BOYS on the way so far... will the blue trend continue? Or will we see a spate of pinkiness next? lol 

Must be said, if I had access to ultrasound equipment I'd be using it too!! I might even see if there's an overnight job going at the local vets!! lol :thumbup:

Vespersonnica, thank you for stopping by, how are you?

Hope you are all okay? xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Sequeena brilliant news. Was thinking of you all day.

Great news on team Blue everyone.....hoping I am in the blue team as well.


----------



## Phantom

Wow 3 boys!! Congrats ladies!

I tried to book my gender scan for 16 weeks but the bitchy lady wouldn't let me, she said that was too early. I'm pissed because I would be paying out of pocket and I know tons of ladies who have 3d scans way earlier than that! So far it's booked for 18 weeks, but I'm not giving up yet. I want it earlier!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, LUCKY, in my husbands family, there are like 10 kids everyone of them is a boy! Everyone keeps hoping ill give them a girl! lol! i think that its something in my husbands family that can't produce girl sperm or something! HAHAHA


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL!! Bummer, guess even when its common knowledge the guy determines the sex, people still seem to think it has something to do with the Mom! So long as you are happy, that's all that matters :D 
Shame you're not all closer, I could do scans for eveyone in the night! 
Marks maternal grandmother has 9 great granddaughters, and one (joshua) g.g.son, haven't told her yet about number two!
Ahhhh still so long to wait to meet this little guy and I'm pickling my head over names!! We just can't agree!!


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> Shame you're not all closer, I could do scans for eveyone in the night!

You could advertise it as a side business and make a small fortune doing them for £1 each. You wouldn't half be busy every shift!! :rofl: I'd get the train there for it :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

tjw said:


> Vespersonnica, thank you for stopping by, how are you?

Great thx! We've finally got some semblance of a routine which makes the days so much more manageable. :) I just love being at home with our little guy! :baby:


----------



## Kylarsmom

It is so nice to stay home with your kids, I loved it!!

Annie, that is hilarious, i totally wish you could give me nightly scans! hahahaa
We cant really agree on names either, and IDK why Im so pressed on the issue I have 6 months! But knowing its a boy makes me want him to have a name!! We did both agree on the name Wyatt! I love it, but haven't decided if that's the official name or not, b/c I'm not sure if its original enough for us! But I do love the name and that's all that really matters, right?


----------



## AuntBug

We're such anal planners we agreed to a boys and a girls name before we started TTC :blush:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Measured my bump today one inch below belly button. Last week 39 inches today 40 inches. 

Names I think we settled on girl megan, boy James/ Jamie. 

Today af pains again when will stretching pains ease? Do you second time mums to be get them as bad?


----------



## Mark&Annie

I've not noticed any pains/cramps at all since about 6 weeks!
Also, considering I was in my 'fat' pants from about 10 weeks last time, because I decided I didn't care about putting on weight, I am very pleased not to have put on any weight yet!! Have got a bit of a tummy now, but mostly it's bloat :lol:


----------



## abs07

I hope I join Team Blue! :) We have a ton of boy names picked out, but can't agree on one girl name! Oh well - as long as it's healthy! :)

Anybody watching that "One Born Every Minute" on Lifetime? I love it & it absolutely cracks me up!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

I love watching one born every minute. As this is my first I find them very informative. Who needs antenatal classes just watch that. It's the women in first episode of 2nd series made me laugh what a screamer lol.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> I've not noticed any pains/cramps at all since about 6 weeks!
> Also, considering I was in my 'fat' pants from about 10 weeks last time, because I decided I didn't care about putting on weight, I am very pleased not to have put on any weight yet!! Have got a bit of a tummy now, but mostly it's bloat :lol:

I started showing at 6 weeks with this one. My other pregnancies I'd start showing at around 4/5 months pregnant and now I'm huge for only being 13 weeks. Everyone thinks I'm having twins lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Happy Valentines Day girls!


----------



## Phantom

To all my fellow August mommies

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v519/ThisPhantom/69.gif


----------



## abs07

Aww, thanks Phantom! Adorable! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok it has been TOO quiet in here!!!!! I'll share some pictures since no one is talking... LOL

Valentines date, and kylar's birthday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3394.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3405.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3353.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## magicbubble

can i join? i was due 26th but they think it will be earlier now but i dont find out a definate date till monday (hopefully) when baby sits properly for measuring :) i will let you know x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome magicbubble!!


----------



## SarahC82

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing well?

Can i join please? I'm due on 18th Aug. This will be my first. I had a MC in March 2009 which resulted in a molar pregnancy and months of chemo. Finally got the all clear sept 2010 and now i'm here.

Been a bit nervous to join in on the thread but had my 12 week scan last week and all was well, so i'm starting to try and relax a bit more now!

xx


----------



## MamaHeather

Hi! I am brand new here, and I have the due date of August 12! I am looking forward to meeting more August moms! (I have high bp, and will likely be induced before August, but I can still join, right?) ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow lots of new girls!! COngrats and welcome!! mamaHeather, my name is Heather too! Im due Aug 5 and also will probably have my baby in July, but us August mommas are where its at!!! ;)


----------



## jett

hi Ladies,I've only just been shown this thread :) and would love to join you.

I'm due August 27th, I had a scan on Jan 3rd and a scan on Feb 7th. My next scan when I find out the babys sex will be April 4th.


----------



## tjw

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: I've seen you about the forums, nice to see you here too :flower:
I have updated the first post with all your details :) Please let me know if there is anything else you would like me to add :thumbup:

Kylarsmom, great pics hon, thanks for sharing :hugs: 

I have been feeling a bit off colour today, think I'm getting a head cold and I keep falling asleep :sleep: Yet yesterday I was fine and went out walking with my mum for 2 and a half hours :shrug:

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## EmmaFTM

I'm due 25th. Congrats to all and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! Xx


----------



## abs07

Wow! Welcome to you new ladies :) 

Kylarsmom - pics are adorable! You have such a cute little family :)

Tjw - feel better soon!!!!

I've felt pretty bad tonight too :( I have a pretty bad stomachache unfortunately. I think its my bodies way of telling me I'm hungry but when my stomach hurts so bad the last thing I want to do is eat! I'll get used to this someday! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I know the feeling abs, idk why our bodies go back and forth hating/loving/needing food and cant make up their mind!! its frustrating! 

Wow I cant believe how many newbies all in one day!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, so glad you've joined us!

I haven't been able to eat well over the past two weeks. I only can stomach dairy and carbs, NO MEAT. I'm struggling to get enough cals a day, hopefully it will pass soon.


----------



## Kylarsmom

aww poor aunt bug im sorry! it sucks i know hunnie =(


----------



## magicbubble

thanks for adding me :) not sure how easily i will keep up with this thread - lots of people :lol: but nice to be added :)


----------



## tjw

EmmaFTM :hi: have added you to first post :thumbup:

UPDATE:
I feel worse today than yesterday... stuffy nose, headache, eyes ache, sore throat, basically anything from the neck up feels awful. Soooo tired too.... At least Ruby's sleeping through the night again though, so that's helping a bit. 

Got my nan's funeral on Monday :cry: she died almost a month ago and they've only just released her body. How bad is that!??? 


Hope everyone else is having a good day today xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello newbies!!
We've been busy tying to buy a house, had our offer accepted yesterday! Was now or never with baby on the way, place needs rewire, new central heating system etc, full gutting! Hope I don't get too big too quickly, got lots of work to do! I was still quite mobile up till the end last time, but I feel bigger already this time :S
*Think* we've decide on a name, Logan Alexander Law.... but as my DH pointed out, when put next to Joshua.... you kind of get Logan Josh, not dissimilar to the dish!! So not _entirely_ sure!!! :haha: :shrug:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Mark&Annie said:


> *Think* we've decide on a name, Logan Alexander Law.... but as my DH pointed out, when put next to Joshua.... you kind of get Logan Josh, not dissimilar to the dish!! So not _entirely_ sure!!! :haha: :shrug:

Ha! You'll just have to remember to say it the other way round... Josh & Logan... lovely!


----------



## SarahC82

Thanks for adding me ladies x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Also, in other news... I felt a little wiggle and a kick yesterday! Thought I could feel it a week ago a few times, but wasn't sure if it was wind! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

tjw said:


> EmmaFTM :hi: have added you to first post :thumbup:
> 
> UPDATE:
> I feel worse today than yesterday... stuffy nose, headache, eyes ache, sore throat, basically anything from the neck up feels awful. Soooo tired too.... At least Ruby's sleeping through the night again though, so that's helping a bit.
> 
> Got my nan's funeral on Monday :cry: she died almost a month ago and they've only just released her body. How bad is that!???
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day today xx

Maybe you have the flu?? I felt like that and had the flu a few weeks ago, it was absolutely dreadful!! Sorry about your nan =(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mark&Annie said:


> Also, in other news... I felt a little wiggle and a kick yesterday! Thought I could feel it a week ago a few times, but wasn't sure if it was wind! :haha:

O me too!! How exciting!! When i sleep on my tummy ive been feeling it the last couple weeks but yesterday i was feeling it just hanging out ! its so cool!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

:hi: to all you new ladies and welcome.

tjw hope you feel better soon x

Sorry I not been on here for a couple of days ladies I had to go to my uncle funeral yesterday over in Norwich.

I been feeling my little one kick lots the last couple of days. I just got back from midwife heard the babies heart for the first time. As well as the baby kicking. Wherever the midwife put the doppler baby kept kicking it. It was really funny.

All going good x x


----------



## abs07

Yay! Congrats on the house Annie - so exciting! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Does anyone else's bump seem to be bigger in he morning? Mine is still way down in my pelvis, but in the early hours I can feel it shifted up and makes my tummy all hard! I can't remember when it all moves upwards, at the moment I have a small pot belly because although my uterus is still way down, everything else has been pushed up!
I had a really vivid dream that I had just had my third son and it was really hard juggling them all, I tried to take them swimming and nearly drowned them! I hate preggy dreams, I got some really disturbing ones with Joshua.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just noticed you've added me to the list. Thank you very much :D All those who are not feeling so good. Hope you feel better very soon and try to take it easy. xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Mine is now just below belly button. Midwife showed me yesterday. I look small in morning getting bigger as the day goes on. Still looks like I ate all the pies though....;o))


----------



## SarahC82

Good Morning Ladies,

I have a really silly question!!!

I've had my booking appt with midwife and also my 12 week scan. Should i have another midwife appt booked? I've got the 20 week scan booked but thats it.
Everyone seems to talk about seeing midwife but i've only seen her once and have no offer appt booked.

I'm completely new to this - this is my first!!

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## xsarahbellax

SarahC82 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have a really silly question!!!
> 
> I've had my booking appt with midwife and also my 12 week scan. Should i have another midwife appt booked? I've got the 20 week scan booked but thats it.
> Everyone seems to talk about seeing midwife but i've only seen her once and have no offer appt booked.
> 
> I'm completely new to this - this is my first!!
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah x

Hi Sarah,

Do you have your medical notes in a big folder? In mine there's a list of what appointments I should be attending.

After 12 week scan is 16 week midwife appointment, then 20 week scan - though it could differ depending on where you live.


----------



## tjw

xsarahbellax said:


> SarahC82 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have a really silly question!!!
> 
> I've had my booking appt with midwife and also my 12 week scan. Should i have another midwife appt booked? I've got the 20 week scan booked but thats it.
> Everyone seems to talk about seeing midwife but i've only seen her once and have no offer appt booked.
> 
> I'm completely new to this - this is my first!!
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah x
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Do you have your medical notes in a big folder? In mine there's a list of what appointments I should be attending.
> 
> After 12 week scan is 16 week midwife appointment, then 20 week scan - though it could differ depending on where you live.Click to expand...

Exactly what I was gonna put. Though I got midwife tomoz 3wks early due to complications in last pregnancy. If you call your midwife you can book an apt over the phone :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Ladies

Had my midwife appointment and heard the babys heartbeat for the first time!! She couldnt tell me the heart rate though as evcerytime she found it the baby wriggled off. Even so it was a great sound!

Got my next scan booked for 25th March. Will actually be 21 weeks by then but that was the only date I could get in!

Next midwife appointment is booked for 18th April, it seems so far away!!!!

How is everyone feeling? I STILL have sickness!! But am realy hoping that it is going to die down soon!

Welcome to all the newbies :wave:

Sarah - You should see your midwife at 16 weeks, prehaps give her a call and arrange an appointment :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

I've got the midwife tomorrow morning at 9.45, mustn't forget my pee, I always do :rofl:
Also, forgot to say I have my 20 weeks scan on 22nd March, will get my gender confirmed, though I'm sure I'm right, I have had a couple more looks :lol:


----------



## SarahC82

I've just phoned the midwife, and got an appt for next weds. Didn't realise i had to phone the gp surgery and make the appt!

Thanks for that ladies - i wouldn't have phoned if you hadn't said :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mark&Annie said:


> Does anyone else's bump seem to be bigger in he morning? Mine is still way down in my pelvis, but in the early hours I can feel it shifted up and makes my tummy all hard! I can't remember when it all moves upwards, at the moment I have a small pot belly because although my uterus is still way down, everything else has been pushed up!
> I had a really vivid dream that I had just had my third son and it was really hard juggling them all, I tried to take them swimming and nearly drowned them! I hate preggy dreams, I got some really disturbing ones with Joshua.

Mine gets bigger at night! I think b/c I've eaten and drank liquids all day! I feel like a whale at night!! OMG the dreams are insane! With kylar AND this baby, i've had a dream that the baby is some sort of vicious animal inside of me and it is trying to get out through my stomach through the skin! And you can see it clawing and biting its way out! HOW SICK IS THAT!? It's the same reoccurring dream with both of them!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow am i the only one seeing an OB ? I think all you gals have midwives!


----------



## tjw

Kylarsmom said:


> wow am i the only one seeing an OB ? I think all you gals have midwives!

I have an obstetrician too hon. I had to ask to be put on her list though. She saved both mine and Ruby's life when I had Ruby so I trust her implicitly and after my previous midwife experience I wouldn't have anyone else deliver my baby x


----------



## tjw

Congrats Mummy~L xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mummy~L said:
 

> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had my midwife appointment and heard the babys heartbeat for the first time!! She couldnt tell me the heart rate though as evcerytime she found it the baby wriggled off. Even so it was a great sound!
> 
> Got my next scan booked for 25th March. Will actually be 21 weeks by then but that was the only date I could get in!
> 
> Next midwife appointment is booked for 18th April, it seems so far away!!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I STILL have sickness!! But am realy hoping that it is going to die down soon!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies :wave:
> 
> Sarah - You should see your midwife at 16 weeks, prehaps give her a call and arrange an appointment :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Glad your midwife appointment went well.
I'm still feeling sick, although it's gradually going. It does feel worse at night though and the heartburn is awful! Hope your sickness gets better!


----------



## Kylarsmom

how do midwife appt's differ from dr appts? Do you still go into an office ? Sorry to sound dense, it's just not very common here, I don't think I know a soul who has had a midwife..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh TJW - for the front page, my next scan is march 11 @19 weeks. I also have a 3d 4d scan for fun already scheduled for my birthday! May 26 @ 30 weeks. I know I'm a little ahead of myself!


----------



## sunshinegirl

My midwife appointments are at the doctors surgery. Yesterday my midwife said I now have to see the doctor at 25 weeks and see her again at 28 weeks. If at any time I just want to pop in to hear heartbeat or for any questions. I just have to make appointment. I can basically see her at anytime outside of the guide lines.......did I mention I had a really lovely midwife.

Mummy L I was the same as you yesterday heard the heart but couldnt tell me the rate as it was kicking and wriggling all over the place..lol


----------



## Mummy~L

Lol sunshine! Must have been an exciting day for our babys yesterday for them to be such little wrigglers!
Glad you got to hear it though! It really is the best sound xx


----------



## Mummy~L

SarahC82 said:


> I've just phoned the midwife, and got an appt for next weds. Didn't realise i had to phone the gp surgery and make the appt!
> 
> Thanks for that ladies - i wouldn't have phoned if you hadn't said :flower:

Glad you got it sorted xx


----------



## Mummy~L

ProudMommy26 said:


> Glad your midwife appointment went well.
> I'm still feeling sick, although it's gradually going. It does feel worse at night though and the heartburn is awful! Hope your sickness gets better!

Hope your sickness gets better too! My midwife said yesterday that if it hasnt gone by 12 weeks then we should expect it to be finished by 20 weeks! She may just have been trying to make me feel better though :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> wow am i the only one seeing an OB ? I think all you gals have midwives!

I'm seeing an OB too, I think it's a UK/US difference. I'll see her once a month until 7months, then every other week, then every week at the end.

I'm waiting to get my second round of blood work for my screening. We were put at a 1/69 risk for dans, and should be 1/270 for my age. Kind of sucks having to wait, but we didn't want to risk a CVS when there's a 98.5% chance everything is fine. I go on 3-15, results by 3-21. I hate waiting :nope:


----------



## abs07

Yep, I'm seeing an OB too - I go once a month!

I feel 'normal' until I eat lunch and then I feel like I'm going to explode!! I actually unbuttoned my pants at work today after lunch bc I was so uncomfortable! Eeek!!!

I've had some pretty weird dreams too but they usually center around baby names! Like our child has the WEIRDEST name ever and everyone is making fun of us! :)


----------



## sequeena

I had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday too (and triple test). She caught baby's heartbeat for a second before she lost it, but it was wonderful what I heard :cloud9:

She'll see me again when I'm 25 weeks on 21st April, the day after my birthday! I hope we have better luck then, it seems so long away!

PS: what is wrong the fruit tickers? Mine won't show up :(


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, Glad everyones appts / scan are going well. I too had Midwife this week for 16 week appt. I didn't get to hear bubs this time, so now gotta wait till 25 weeks :growlmad: whch seems like an age away. But atleat I will get to see it and hopefully find out the sex in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Front page updated :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

sequeena said:


> PS: what is wrong the fruit tickers? Mine won't show up :(

Weird, mine isn't showing either! I tried re-generating the code, but still doesn't work :-(


----------



## Kylarsmom

16 weeks today! wahoo!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Had my MW app today too - can't believe I won't see her again till 26 weeks, in May! Seems ages but I'm sure it will fly by :D


----------



## abs07

Mark&Annie said:


> Had my MW app today too - can't believe I won't see her again till 26 weeks, in May! Seems ages but I'm sure it will fly by :D

I sure hope it goes fast! :) I wanna start buying things!!:happydance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

abs07 said:


> I sure hope it goes fast! :) I wanna start buying things!!:happydance:

Speaking of which... when are you all gonna start buying things? Pram, nursery furniture etc?


----------



## sequeena

Mark&Annie said:


> Had my MW app today too - can't believe I won't see her again till 26 weeks, in May! Seems ages but I'm sure it will fly by :D

Aw no! Mine is 25 weeks in April. It is so long though isn't it!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Well I don't really have anything to buy! Bit pants but seeing as we're moving, it's good to save the pennies :lol:
Guessing I'll buy him something cute to come home from hospital in :D After that, it's hand-me-downs all the way! He'll be in our room/bed till 6 months ish, then it's Joshuas who'll need the new bed as he'll get turfed out of his cot bed!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooo having read that back, if I get settled in the new house in time, I won't have to have him at hospital!! Going to have a homebirth hopefully!!


----------



## abs07

xsarahbellax said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope it goes fast! :) I wanna start buying things!!:happydance:
> 
> Speaking of which... when are you all gonna start buying things? Pram, nursery furniture etc?Click to expand...

I'm probably going to sound very, very stupid - but what is a Pram?? :wacko:


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope it goes fast! :) I wanna start buying things!!:happydance:
> 
> Speaking of which... when are you all gonna start buying things? Pram, nursery furniture etc?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to sound very, very stupid - but what is a Pram?? :wacko:Click to expand...

A stroller on this side of the pond :winkwink:


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol, i wondered the same thing about the pram, lol, i think americans are the minority on this site =)


----------



## tjw

I've just bought my first item :)

I'm getting it imported from America.

It's a Joovy Ergo Caboose with purpleness seat covers :happydance: 

https://joovy.net/joovystore/images/ergo/Ergo_seatcvr_purple_lrg_full.jpg


Can't wait for it to arrive I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!

I've ordered the raincover too :)

Here's the website, I've pointed it in the direction of the gallery so you can see how versatile it is :thumbup:
https://www.joovy.com/pages/pd_ergopage_gallery.php


----------



## abs07

Hahahaha got it!!!!! :)


----------



## abs07

Ooooohhhh that's nice tjw!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

That's lovely tjw. We've gone and bought our pushchair secondhand. I wasn't going to. But saw a really good deal. A quinny buzz with the Maxi cosi car seat, raincover, umberella and cosytoe all in black for £80. Couldn't turn it down. Just need to buy the swing now and electric breast pump and I'm nearly done (unless I have a boy lol)

BTW Thought I'd post my 12 week scan pictures. Here they are:

https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2779/16709017826739221456110.jpg
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8329/17949517826744554788910.jpg

Will be going again a week on Monday and 2 weeks today. EEE! Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. x


----------



## Kylarsmom

lovely scan pics!

Wow what a nice stroller tjw (pram... lol) ! I can't decide if we will get a double stroller or not, my son is 2 and would rather walk everywhere. but i know there will be times, like the zoo, ect that i will wish we had a double stroller... hmm... decisions decisions!


----------



## AuntBug

We've chosen our car seat and stroller, but will wait for my shower to get it. My parents want to get it for us. The set has great safety ratings, and is pretty cute too :)
https://www.target.com/Chicco-Corti...olor-bin,price&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## ProudMommy26

That is a really nice pushchair Auntbug. Nice colours too.


----------



## Kylarsmom

cute auntbug! i still have kylars carseat and stroller, its a travel system like that one! I think we will probably re-use his, but i have to check the expiration date on the carseat first!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> We've gone and bought our pushchair secondhand. I wasn't going to. But saw a really good deal. A quinny buzz with the Maxi cosi car seat, raincover, umberella and cosytoe all in black for £80. Couldn't turn it down.

Wow, what an absolute bargain!! 


Girls in USA - is a stroller still a stroller when the baby is lying down flat?

I've always thought (UK), when the baby is lying flat, it's a pram & when the baby is sitting up it's a pushchair (what I assume you call a stroller over the pond).

We're going to get a "travel system", which combines a pram, pushchair & car seat, which can all go on the one chassis.

Starting to look for ideas now, but not planning on buying til after the 20 week scan, the half way mark!


----------



## tjw

Gorgeous pics ProudMommy :) xx


----------



## AuntBug

Sarahbella - we always call it a stroller, or a travel system if it has the infant car seat too.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Was in mothercare and mamas and papas today. Looking at all the stuff I need to get:dohh: Wow it is soooo overwhelming being first baba I need everything. I did like spin pram in mothercare and my4 so did hubby.:thumbup: 

I loved looking at all the travel systems :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow its amazing the different terms we have for things even though we all speak english, it's like a whole different language lol!


----------



## Mark&Annie

This is what I have from Joshua - only used the car seat until he was about 8-9 months, then the pushchair came in handy on occasion. I carried him everywhere from day one, first in a wrap, then a Mei Tai. Will defo carry my LO and push Joshua, then when LO is bigger, Joshua will get kicked out of pram and I'll get one of those 'surf; boards that attaches to the back so he can stand on it and hitch a ride when too tired!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/slalom_pro_formula_travel_system_meteorite.jpg


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> wow its amazing the different terms we have for things even though we all speak english, it's like a whole different language lol!

Haha I was just explaining this to my husband! I love talking to everyone on here and seeing how different some things are! :)


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> wow am i the only one seeing an OB ? I think all you gals have midwives!

I have both as I am old and fat!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Good morning everyone. I have my scans next week, excited but very nervous. Hope you all had a great weekend. xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ooooh girlies... I'm an Auntie!! My sister-in-law gave birth to a little baby girl this morning!! I'm going to visit this evening after work!!


----------



## AuntBug

xsarahbellax said:


> Ooooh girlies... I'm an Auntie!! My sister-in-law gave birth to a little baby girl this morning!! I'm going to visit this evening after work!!

Congratulation! How nice to have a cousin that will be so close in age :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> Ooooh girlies... I'm an Auntie!! My sister-in-law gave birth to a little baby girl this morning!! I'm going to visit this evening after work!!

Aww congratulations :)


----------



## abs07

Awwww congrats Sarah!! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

hi, i went for a gender scan yesterday, found out it was a boy :blue: and i couldnt be happier!:happydance::dance:
They checked everything over and he seemed fine, but wouldnt let us see his face:shrug: 
Heart beat was 157
:kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on becoming an auntie sarah!

Congrats on your blue bump jade!!

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ohh thats great Sarah! There are 5 weeks between Joshua and his cousin, it's fab!

Congratulations Jade, and welcome to the blue team!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG we are all team blue so far! HOW FUNNY! Congrats jade!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello everyone! I had my 16 week appt today, all went well, heard baby's heartbeat, got blood work done, talked about csections... oh and i was so nervous to hear how much weight i've gained and turns out, i've lost 8 pounds in the last 10 weeks!! i was shocked! with kylar i lost 10 right away from sickness, but the sickness this time wasnt as bad, so i didnt think i lost any! but i guess from completely changing my diet due to the diabetes, i have lost 8 lbs! haha!


----------



## tjw

Congrats Sarah on becoming an Aunty!! :happydance:

Congrats Jade on your lil boy!! :dance: have updated first post :thumbup:

4 BOYS SO FAR!!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Sarah!!

I'm going to become a great auntie in July - 2 weeks before my LO is born! :dance:


----------



## magicbubble

i have a proper date! following my scan yesterday baby is dated at being due on 23d august now and 79mm long :) dont know the sex yet x

do you mind updating me from 26th august i think we thought it was due last time to 23rd? thanks :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

magicbubble said:


> i have a proper date! following my scan yesterday baby is dated at being due on 23d august now and 79mm long :) dont know the sex yet x
> 
> do you mind updating me from 26th august i think we thought it was due last time to 23rd? thanks :)

Woohoo that's 3 days knocked off lol x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Thanks girls! I went to visit my niece last night, she's so gorgeous & soooooo tiny! (5.8lb) I've never met such a new baby before! She's absolutely perfect!


----------



## abs07

Ladies - I have a question! I've been up all night with a temp of 100 degrees. I haven't taken anything and was going back and forth about calling my doctor - any thoughts/ideas of what I should do?!? :(


----------



## Mummy~L

Abs I would try a paracetamol to bring down your temp. If that doesn't work then I would probably give the doctor a call! Hope you feel better xx


----------



## AuntBug

Agreed, take some Tylenol and try to bring it down. If you hit 101 definitely call, baby is always one degree warmer than you.


----------



## abs07

Thank you! I did take some Tylenol and my temp is now back to 97 thank goodness! Its scary when you start thinking of all the what ifs!


----------



## tjw

First post has been updated :) 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes i always worry about getting a temp since i get sick so much lately, but luckily i havent gotten a temp with any of my sicknesses! Glad you got your temp down abs!


----------



## ProudMommy26

My girls have been really sick all week. They are up all night crying, bless them. Really hate seeing them like that. I have no energy whatsoever. I am the walking dead lol dreading to get this illness. Glad you're feeling a bit better abs. It's not nice when you're ill and pregnant. Pregnancy is enough to go through, let alone illness on top.


----------



## AuntBug

I told DH I was too tired to eat, a few minutes later he asked if I wanted to have sex?!? That's not even missing signals, it's just plain not listening to a word I say. :shrug:


----------



## tjw

AuntBug said:


> I told DH I was too tired to eat, a few minutes later he asked if I wanted to have sex?!? That's not even missing signals, it's just plain not listening to a word I say. :shrug:

My h2b did something similar a few days ago... he seemed to think that just cos he was prepared to do most of the work, that I wouldn't use up any energy - I called him a dipstick :dohh: :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

AuntBug said:


> I told DH I was too tired to eat, a few minutes later he asked if I wanted to have sex?!? That's not even missing signals, it's just plain not listening to a word I say. :shrug:

Hehehe this made me laugh!


----------



## sunshinegirl

I just have no sex drive at the moment. Anybody else feel like this? Hubby benign really patient but I can see he gagging for it. It was our wedding anniversary last Sunday he so just wanted too have a bit. Lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

sunshinegirl said:


> I just have no sex drive at the moment. Anybody else feel like this? Hubby benign really patient but I can see he gagging for it. It was our wedding anniversary last Sunday he so just wanted too have a bit. Lol

Same here hun. I'm just not interested!! :nope:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Bless him I feel if it goes on any longer he gonna start dry humping me like a dog....lol

Does anybody know when sex drive may come back?


----------



## Kylarsmom

AuntBug said:


> I told DH I was too tired to eat, a few minutes later he asked if I wanted to have sex?!? That's not even missing signals, it's just plain not listening to a word I say. :shrug:

hahahahaa


----------



## Kylarsmom

sunshinegirl said:


> Bless him I feel if it goes on any longer he gonna start dry humping me like a dog....lol
> 
> Does anybody know when sex drive may come back?

I didnt have any desire for sex until about 12-13 weeks, and I swear I could do it every night now! DH is the opposite though, I have to beg HIM for it! Kinda annoying... :wacko:


----------



## amy123xx

hey ladies can i be added here? :) ..
im due 25th august, 
had my BPF 17th Dec :) 

xx


----------



## lucilou

Hi Ladies! Congratulations to all!!!

Only just found this thread - please excuse me if I don't read through the past 55 pages to catch up - you guys have been busy!

So I had my 12 week scan today and will actually allow myself to get properly excited now! I am 13+4 days so due 27th August, NT measurement was 1.4 mm (YAY!!!).

This will be my second, Hamish is 16 months now so I'll have 2 under 2 come August! Cripes!

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom said:
 

> sunshinegirl said:
> 
> 
> Bless him I feel if it goes on any longer he gonna start dry humping me like a dog....lol
> 
> Does anybody know when sex drive may come back?
> 
> I didnt have any desire for sex until about 12-13 weeks, and I swear I could do it every night now! DH is the opposite though, I have to beg HIM for it! Kinda annoying... :wacko:Click to expand...

No hope for me then.....i'm over 17wks and still no desire!!!!:nope:


----------



## tjw

Welcome to our new ladies, Amy123xx and lucilou, :hi: nice to have you here.
I have updated the first post with your details :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Amy and lucilo, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Anybody feeling lots of wiggles?! I am , its sooooooooo cool!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

where IS everyone?!


----------



## Mummy~L

:wave: Hi Amy

:wave: Hi Lucilou - I have a 16 month old too, so will also have two under 2!!!

Kylarsmom - You are so lucky!! I havent felt even the slightest flutter yet! :( I didnt feel Boby move until 22 weeks last time though, was just a bit hopeful that I might feel this one a bit earlier. We will see! I had anterior placenta last time so could possibly be the reason why again :shrug:

Hope everyone is well today?? I dont want to jinx muself but havent had any sickness for a couple of days so fingers crossed that is behind me now!!

xx


----------



## jett

Mummy~L said:


> Hope everyone is well today?? I dont want to jinx muself but havent had any sickness for a couple of days so fingers crossed that is behind me now!!
> 
> xx

now you've scared me, I been thinking at 13 weeks 5 days the sickness will be over soon, until I was ill again this morning. you're almost 4 weeks ahead of me, don't tell me I've got 4 more weeks of it I'm going away in a few days :dohh:


----------



## abs07

No movements for me yet :nope: I have some strong flutter feelings, but don't think it's baby moving yet! I can't wait to feel it!! :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

I haven't felt any movement yet either, it would be so nice and reassuring. I can't wait till my doc appointment on Monday so I can hear the heartbeat again, it's been 3 weeks and I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh wow I've been feeling the wiggles for 2 weeks ! But they have gotten very distinctly baby the last 5 days ish... Its soooooo crazy! I mean I can feel actual wiggles and kicks, its not just flutters, it is so amazing! I felt them early with Kylar too. 

Girls worried about the sickness- With Kylar it didnt go away til 20 weeks =( 
But there is hope b/c with this one it was gone at 14 weeks! So there's hope!! Hang on it will be over one day I promise!


----------



## Mummy~L

jett said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well today?? I dont want to jinx muself but havent had any sickness for a couple of days so fingers crossed that is behind me now!!
> 
> xx
> 
> now you've scared me, I been thinking at 13 weeks 5 days the sickness will be over soon, until I was ill again this morning. you're almost 4 weeks ahead of me, don't tell me I've got 4 more weeks of it I'm going away in a few days :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry you are still feeling ill! My midwife said to me that it would go for sure by 20 weeks, not that that is much reassurance for you! It will end soon though!:hugs: Xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

I haven't felt anything either yet :-( Got 16 week midwife appointment next week so looking forward to hearing the heartbeat!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have felt a few movements but not a lot, can't wait 4 the kicks!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey everyone, sorry not been in busy at work. 

How are you all? I went for one of my checkup scans yesterday baby being naughty was facing inwards towards my spine back upwards towards my stomach. They couldn't see sex. Have to wait another 2 weeks now. Stubborn little one...lol

I also have been feeling my little one for 2 weeks now. Kick are so strong. Woke me up last night so strong. Its constantly wiggling and kicking.

I am also suffering from a really bad throat at the moment.All I can take is paracetamol!!!


----------



## jennthompson

I am waiting for the kicks...impatiently I might add! Now that I am feeling better I make myself worry that something is wrong bc I am not having any issues. Just a few weeks ago I was looking forward to all of my sickness going away and now it just makes me worry. *sigh*


----------



## sunshinegirl

jennthompson said:


> I am waiting for the kicks...impatiently I might add! Now that I am feeling better I make myself worry that something is wrong bc I am not having any issues. Just a few weeks ago I was looking forward to all of my sickness going away and now it just makes me worry. *sigh*

I know how you feel. I was the same, sickness gave me a security that all was ok but when that went I got worried but shortly afterwards started feeling kicks and wiggles. Iam sure your little one is fine.:hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have felt a few wiggles and kicks, I know my placenta is anterior and that can cusion the blows a bit apparently :/
Time feels in go slow mode at the moment, waiting on so much, house completion and moving, Crufts, 20 week scan etc!!


----------



## ShiningSun

I am a new member here. I am expecting my baby in the end of August. I am grateful, happy and excited.
I wish you all a healthy, enjoyable pregnancy with a very happy outcome!
God bless you and your baby!


----------



## abs07

Welcome & congratulations ShiningSun! :) We are all very blessed!


----------



## xxyjadexx

155 days until the beginning of august, I hope times going to start to go by a bit faster! Saying that I still have so much to do!


----------



## tjw

ShiningSun said:


> I am a new member here. I am expecting my baby in the end of August. I am grateful, happy and excited.
> I wish you all a healthy, enjoyable pregnancy with a very happy outcome!
> God bless you and your baby!

:hi: Welcome ShiningSun, what date are you due hon so I can place you on first post? x


----------



## Vivienne

I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:

Ok moan over
Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Vivienne said:


> I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> Ok moan over
> Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:

Sorry you have to go through that! X


----------



## Mummy~L

Vivienne said:


> I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> Ok moan over
> Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:

:hugs: sorry you are going through this at the moment! Im just glad you and your family are ok! xxx


----------



## tjw

Vivienne, so sorry to hear you are going through this hon :hugs: xx


----------



## AuntBug

Vivienne said:


> I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> Ok moan over
> Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:

:hugs: hope it gets better soon!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Vivienne said:


> I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> Ok moan over
> Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:

I couldn't believe it when I watched it on the news. My heart goes out to you all in Christchurch and New Zealand. Hope things get better for you all quickly. Glad you and your family are ok :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Vivienne said:


> I am really looking forward to august so I can put this god awful earthquake disaster behind me and focus on the future. It is such a tragedy, so many lives lost and so much destruction. I am over having to toilet in the garden, boil all our water and queue for milk and bread. Many have it worse than us but I am feeling so sorry for myself as this was not the pregnancy experience I was hoping for and bubs has kinda been pushed to one side as midwives have canceled all appts and no scans can be done. I am so grateful to be alive and that my family are OK, but I am so down at the moment. :cry:
> 
> Ok moan over
> Happy healthy days to you all :hugs:

Oh wow, I'm so sorry, and so glad you are ok!


----------



## tjw

Decided I'm going to get my hair styled next week.
This is the style I'm going for, but in black :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181899_1732044273944_1623655177_1609812_2250793_n.jpg

Will post a pic when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Very cute tjw :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Love it tjw! X


----------



## Mummy~L

Very quiet in here today! Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Very boring Saturday here! Joshua and I just snuggled up and watched a movie and ate naughty things! Went to a dog show today, did pants! My friend did well though and got Reserve Best Puppy In Show.

Little Belly Monster is getting more wiggly and kicking more by the day, also feeling bigger everyday even though it's mostly bloat :lol: Just waiting for my SIL to get preggas again, she got preg 5 weeks after me last time and I know she wants another soon, her hubby is not yet convinced I don't think. Their daughter is a bit of a handful, they still don't get a good nights sleep and she wont eat. I was so lucky with Joshua, he eats well, sleeps well (except when teething etc) he's such a joy!


----------



## Mummy~L

Ahh what type of dog have you got?

I know what you mean, I feel very lucky with Bobby! He really is such an easy boy to look after always happy and content. I really don't think I'm going to be so lucky this time as surely I can't be lucky enough to get 2 the same!!?? Only time will tell xx


----------



## abs07

tjw said:


> Decided I'm going to get my hair styled next week.
> This is the style I'm going for, but in black :)
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181899_1732044273944_1623655177_1609812_2250793_n.jpg
> 
> Will post a pic when it's done :thumbup:


Ohh very cute! I might steal it :) I was actually going to call & make an appointment to get my hair done too - it's the longest it's been since 8th grade! Hubby loves it but I feel like it makes me look like I'm 12 and about 30 pounds heavier! We'll see - but this cut is adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I got lucky too annie, Kylar is such a good sleeper and eater! I'm so blessed! I hope that doesn't mean this next one is going to be ROTTEN! hehe!!


----------



## sequeena

Gosh girls sorry I've been MIA. I've got a scan today and I'm scared :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

We're defo in for TERRORS this time aren't we?! :rofl:

I have Pointers, and a Beagle, I'm quite proud of my kids :lol:

www.rowdybynature.com


----------



## BattyNora

Oooooh, lovely hair! I want!...Look forward to seeing it. I NEED to get mine done..haven't had it even trimmed since three weeks before BFP...and actually dyed it red then..BIG mistake now I'm not allowed to colour it. It's gone a pink colour! 

Aww Mark & Annie - I want your dogs! 

Been off venturing into other parts of the forum so apologies for absense!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck sequeena!


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck Squeena, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

are you guys having insanely weird dreams?! I had a dream last night that a demonic squirrel kept invading my stomach through my skin and killed my baby! WTF?! It was so real and scary at the time, but seems so silly now!! lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

I have developed a nasty cough. I feel like I have been doing situps for days. couldnt cope any longer so went to pharmasist got come cough medicine. I have to take only when it gets bad. Not 4 times aday. It has helped.

What people forgot to mention to me was that when you sneeze or cough hard a little bit of wee comes out when pregnant. Now I'm trying to empty my bladder more regular so I don't have this happen!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Not very good news :( I'm off to Cardiff hospital, one of the best in this country on Monday for another scan in the fetal medicine unit. I'm scared, I'm in limbo. Health professionals are looking at me with pity and I know it's not good news.


----------



## Kylarsmom

sunshinegirl said:


> I have developed a nasty cough. I feel like I have been doing situps for days. couldnt cope any longer so went to pharmasist got come cough medicine. I have to take only when it gets bad. Not 4 times aday. It has helped.
> 
> What people forgot to mention to me was that when you sneeze or cough hard a little bit of wee comes out when pregnant. Now I'm trying to empty my bladder more regular so I don't have this happen!!!!!

haha, i posted a thread in 2nd tri about this a week or so ago! lol! They told me to do kegal exercises!


----------



## Kylarsmom

sequeena said:


> Not very good news :( I'm off to Cardiff hospital, one of the best in this country on Monday for another scan in the fetal medicine unit. I'm scared, I'm in limbo. Health professionals are looking at me with pity and I know it's not good news.

Oh no! What are they saying is wrong hun?


----------



## sunshinegirl

Sequeena I'm sorry what have they said?

Kylarsmom it's so shameful at the same time I'm laughing thinking god if only you all know I just wet myself a little....lol


----------



## sequeena

My amniotic fluid is still only 2cm when it should be 5cm and they couldn't find a kidney (they found one). They've told me to prepare myself yet look on the positive side at the same time. So it could be nothing, just low amniotic fluid which affects about 8% of pregnant women, baby could have one kidney (which is totally ok lots of people are born with one kidney), deformities or the worst case scenario which I don't want to think about.


----------



## Kylarsmom

sequeena- With my son- we have kidney abnormalities in our family , lots of people only have 1 kidney and some have 4 kidneys, its weird, so they checked both my babies, and thats partly why im seeing the high risk ultrasound dr now, for the kidneys and other organs. But with kylar, they could only see 1 kidney as well, and it had cysts on it, it was really scary, but they did an ultrasound on him right after he was born and he did indeed have 2 kidneys they just couldnt see the other! And the cysts had disappeared! They already checked this baby's kidneys and found 2, thank God! =) But they could of very easily missed one, and like you said people live with 1 kidney all the time, but i know it is scary, i was so scared for Kylar too... Also, I have heard about the low amniotic fluid, that if over long term you drink a whole lot more water that is supposed to help a lot! Not just like one day, but everyday drink tons and tons of water! Hope this helps hun!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Squeena I'm so sorry it wasn't the news you had hoped for but I'm going to stay optimistic for you!! Will keep you in my thoughts for monday. Try to stay positive, you are in the best hands xxxx :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I was told water would help too, the consultant says it does nothing. Apparently baby swallows the fluid and wees it out, something happens then and it's meant to replenish the fluid. Has nothing to do with the water I drink :cry: I spent all the time believing I was helping my baby and it did nothing.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Squeena I have everything crossed that all is well, big hugs! x x x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh how strange, well it still wont hurt b/c you ARE supposed to drink lots of water anyway, so its not going to hurt, i'd still do it! let us know when you find something out hun!


----------



## BattyNora

Fingers crossed for you Sequeena x


----------



## hannpin

aww Sequeena thinking of you, at least you are in good hands being down Cardiff. Fingers crossed for your bump. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies just looking at the first post, and I am amazed at all the blue bumps and blue vibes!! (I am too getting blue vibes) I wonder if it will be a 'blue month' so to speek, or weather we will have a surge of pink to come.
Hope all are well xx


----------



## Mummy~L

I am thinking blue for us too!! :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Me & hubby both think pink! But won't know for another four weeks!!


----------



## tjw

Sequeena: Hope everything turns out okay for you hon. Keeping you and your lil baba in my thoughts. Would you like me to update first post? Or would you prefer me to wait until your scan at Cardiff has been done? :hugs:


----------



## tjw

Well ladies, spd has started up for defo again now. Had the clicks all night last night. Not at the point of hurting yet, but strong enough to wake me up every time I turned over :( Really hope I don't end up in a wheelchair in agony again this time - last time was awful :cry: 

Also, I haven't really said anything on here but I'm really nervous about the end of this month. We've got the final court hearing regarding my step daughter's custody on the 24th and 25th. Megan has been living with us for 8 months due to making allegations of physical, emotional, and intellectual abuse by her mother's fiance and claiming that her mum knew about it and did nothing to help her. We've been trying to get counselling for her ever since she told us about it all and despite saying she is top of the list for the next available worker, she is yet to have even ONE counselling session!! We love having her live with us, although it can be a challenge dealing with the emotional fallout of an 8yr old who has been put through such hard times by people who were meant to love her and care for her. And Ruby absolutely LOVES having her sister here and they get on so well together. Anyway at the moment Megan's mother is claiming that she has broken up with her partner but she has lied about this twice already since this court case started and was found out each time. We have no idea if this time is real or not, but in any case she has often played mind games with Megan and used emotional blackmail on her since all this started and made my step daughter feel like she deserved everything that has happened to her... I really hope that Megan never has to return to live at her mothers ever again after the way she has treated her. I know I sound harsh and believe me I wish I didn't feel this way about her. I went to school with this woman and we were good friends. She was a lovely person full of fun and kindness. But she has grown up into a bitter, twisted, selfish woman who has done nothing but manipulate everyone around her and chose a violent bully over her own innocent daughter. I'm really worried that this latest so called split may be a ploy to get her daughter back and then she'd move the ******* back in afterwards... I can't bear to think about my step daughter being hurt again by this thug! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mark&Annie

OMG that's dreadful, por girl. Hope everything turns out OK x x x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hope everything goes ok tjw. Take it easy xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just a little question. Has anyone been told the sex at 16 weeks? We was told boy and he showed me his bits. But didn't want to say for sure as I'm only 16 weeks and things are still changing. Does anyone know the best time to find out the sex of the baby? Thanks :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I found out at 15 weeks , think if it's a boy it's fairly obvious by then, am 18 weeks now and can clearly see the bits, bit bigger but same shape (turtle) as at 15 weeks.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Had very weird dream last night, dreamt Belly Monster was very premature and was in a cardbord box in the hospital, was fine, but it was a girl! :lol:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> I found out at 15 weeks , think if it's a boy it's fairly obvious by then, am 18 weeks now and can clearly see the bits, bit bigger but same shape (turtle) as at 15 weeks.

Thank you for the reply! It was pretty obvious it was a boy. Will know for definate on Saturday :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Great! Not long to wait :D Are you hoping it is a boy? I see you have two girls :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Great! Not long to wait :D Are you hoping it is a boy? I see you have two girls :D

We went to the hospital yesterday not caring about the sex, just as long as it's healthy and once we heard everything was ok and then boy. We couldn't believe it. I always felt it was a boy, but everyone has been saying girl so I just went along with that. It would be amazing to have a boy, especially for my husband, there is way too much pink in this house. (a positive thing for me, but for my hubby not so much lol) :)


----------



## tjw

Ooh, congrats ProudMommy on your lil boy, would you like me to update first post now or when you've had gender scan on 5th?

Another lil boy for the group.... lol Maybe we'll end up changing the name to August Blue Bumps 2011 ha ha ha xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

tjw - can you update the front page with my next scan date please... it's 28th March


----------



## Mark&Annie

I think there is going to be a whole load of pink bumps soon! Would be far too weird if they're all blue! :rofl:


----------



## tjw

xsarahbellax said:


> tjw - can you update the front page with my next scan date please... it's 28th March

Doing it right now for you hon x


----------



## xsarahbellax

tjw said:


> Doing it right now for you hon x

Thank you 




Mark&Annie said:


> I think there is going to be a whole load of pink bumps soon! Would be far too weird if they're all blue! :rofl:

Me & my hubby are both getting pink vibes! Four weeks til we find out if we're right!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Ooh, congrats ProudMommy on your lil boy, would you like me to update first post now or when you've had gender scan on 5th?
> 
> Another lil boy for the group.... lol Maybe we'll end up changing the name to August Blue Bumps 2011 ha ha ha xxx

Thanks hun :) I'll wait till the gender scan though, if it's ok with you. Pretty sure the doc was right but want to make sure x Roll on Saturday!!!


----------



## tjw

No probs hon. Good luck :) xx


----------



## abs07

Wow, tjw - that's awful about your step-daughter - I can't believe they haven't gotten her in counseling yet! Keep us updated - I'll be wishing you well at the end of the month :) 

I have a dr appt tomorrow - can't wait to hear the heartbeat! Not sure when my next scan is but I'm definitely asking! I'm thinking its a girl, but with this forum am I destined to have a boy?!? :)


----------



## jennthompson

I've been feeling a boy all along! We go for our 3d scan on Saturday and I am so excited!!! I hope baby cooperates and we can find out what we are having. I am happy either way but I have a feeling that my bf is hoping for a boy since I already have 2 girls and he knows this is my last baby either way!


----------



## ProudMommy26

jennthompson said:


> I've been feeling a boy all along! We go for our 3d scan on Saturday and I am so excited!!! I hope baby cooperates and we can find out what we are having. I am happy either way but I have a feeling that my bf is hoping for a boy since I already have 2 girls and he knows this is my last baby either way!

Yay! Same as me Jennthompson. I go for my scan on Saturday too. I've felt like boy all along in this pregnancy, and it looks like it might be. Also have two girls. All the best for your scan!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie- I also have been having dreams mine is a girl!? Idk what that's about! Haha, living through my dreams I guess, even though Im still super excited about a boy, theres that tiny longing in me for a girl one day!! And whoever it was that asked if 16 weeks was too early, I dont think so b/c they saw boy on mine at 14!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I know, I want a girl too so luckily I will probably be able to have third at some point... but two boys will be lots of busy and fun for the time being! I'll probably end up with with three boys :lol:


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOL i say the same thing! DH thinks we are done, but since this one is boy im gunna try to talk him into a 3rd down the road a ways! Which i think would be cool, these 2 boys being close in age, then spreading it out aways and hopefully have a little girl, but like you im sure i'd just end up with 3 boys, lol!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Gotta look on the bright side though, when they hit their teens and start seeing girls... it's a lot less scary to have boys than girls!! I remember what I was like at 15 :oops:


----------



## abs07

Mark&Annie said:


> Gotta look on the bright side though, when they hit their teens and start seeing girls... it's a lot less scary to have boys than girls!! I remember what I was like at 15 :oops:

Which is the EXACT reason I say I want boys - all boys!!! I don't ever want to go through what my parents did!!:dohh:


----------



## tjw

Wow, I feel like the odd one out now. Never thought of myself as a goody two shoes till this very moment...... :blush:


----------



## sequeena

I'm hoping to find out the sex on Monday at 18+4, I'm so excited :) I'm travelling 40 miles to find out :lol: but I need to get baby checked out too.

I think I'm having a boy also x


----------



## BattyNora

Looks like we think there is a feeling it will be a very blue august - I've got lots of blue vibes too!


----------



## Mark&Annie

abs07 said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> Gotta look on the bright side though, when they hit their teens and start seeing girls... it's a lot less scary to have boys than girls!! I remember what I was like at 15 :oops:
> 
> Which is the EXACT reason I say I want boys - all boys!!! I don't ever want to go through what my parents did!!:dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: It's soooo true!!! I babysat my mums friends daughter while I was in my teens, her and her brother, they are now teenagers and OMG, it's terrifying, she's just jail bait... her parents are lovely but honestly there's not much they can do! Their son is a lovely young man with lovely manners and still as kind as he was when he was 5! 


tjw, bless your heart :lol:


----------



## BattyNora

Thinking about it, I think mine and OH family are the odd ones out of this trend actually.....for both of us it is two boys and then a girl; and the BIGGEST trouble from any of them has been the first born boy.

Oh dear........maybe I SHOULD start hoping pink!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

This is a good point about the teenage years! I don't usually like to think that far ahead! But we also have boy hormones to worry about... eek... 

Here's what my sister just bought for the boys!! Aren't they cute!?
 



Attached Files:







188501_689537963671_44005952_36788092_3163879_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abs07

OMG adorable outfits!!! :) 

Had my appt this morning: heart rate is 158 :) AND they booked my scan appt - March 31!!! Yay! 4 more weeks until I know if I'm pink or blue! :) Its gonna be the longest March ever! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

So cute!!! I love them :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> This is a good point about the teenage years! I don't usually like to think that far ahead! But we also have boy hormones to worry about... eek...
> 
> Here's what my sister just bought for the boys!! Aren't they cute!?

Aww adorable!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I took Joshua swimming today, and realised how much harder it is to carry him from the carpark and up the stairs :/ I'm not even anywhere near big yet but I was knackered! He's going to have to start walking most places himself soon!


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom - adorable!!

abs - I had my appt on Monday, hb was in the 160s. I have my anatomy scan on 3-28, a few days before you. I can't wait either!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks guys!! I'm not doing much shopping until after my scan next friday, to make sure he's still a boy! I'm sure he is, but I've heard some stories and would rather wait a bit to shop, but my sis couldnt resist those cute outfits!!

Annie, OMG i know!! Im far from huge, but carrying Kylar KILLS me!! I had to carry him a lot at the hospital yest to keep him from running around like a mad man, and I was POOPED!!!


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Kylarsmom - adorable!!
> 
> abs - I had my appt on Monday, hb was in the 160s. I have my anatomy scan on 3-28, a few days before you. I can't wait either!

Its so exciting isn't it!?!?! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

this is weeeeeeeeird but does anyone else hurt like DOWNNN there? like your vagina? Mine hurts from time to time! I dont remember that with kylar til maybe the end... odd...


----------



## Mummy~L

Kylarsmom - I have had really painful like shooting pains down there but that is only occasionally maybr once a week and only lasts a minute ago. I do kinda remember getting it with Bobby too!

Well, we finally got our letter through confirming we were low risk for downs syndrome which was nice to see. Under 3 weeks now until next scan!! :happydance:

Still waiting (patiently!!) To feel baby move! Hoping it will be any day now, can't wait!! Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Glad to hear you got the good news mummy. Waiting for the scans takes forever!


----------



## BattyNora

I have the "down there" pains!! They bloomnign well take me by surpise and have made me let out a few gasps in recent weeks.

The body and their amazing things huh!! !


----------



## abs07

I get those pains sometimes too! It scared me quite a bit - but seems to be common thank goodness! Its only a quick shooting type pain every now and then but uncomfortable none the least! 

I'm still waiting for a bump - I think people are beginning to think I'm lying about the entire baby! At my appt yesterday I have not gained 1 pound but my OB said I should be popping out here soon!


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL abs! I haven't actually put on any weight yet either, still between 57-58kg. Lat time I got quite fat, and I mean I ate for Britain! Went up 3 dress sizes and took ages to loose it. Got a wedding in October so I am not putting on anything other than normal baby weight this time!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I still havent gained any weight but i doooo have a bump.. seee!!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mark&Annie

I spent ages trying to work out what the second pic was :rofl:


----------



## abs07

Ahahaha I did the same thing!!! :) Your bump is adorable!


----------



## Mark&Annie

OK here's ma bump! First one is 2 weeks ago, second tonight - after dinner mind! :lol:
Plus some cute pics of ma boy just coz :lol: :kiss:

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00524.jpg https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00542.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00541.jpg https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00536.jpg


----------



## Kylarsmom

what 2nd pic??? Cute annie! Thanks abs!


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> this is weeeeeeeeird but does anyone else hurt like DOWNNN there? like your vagina? Mine hurts from time to time! I dont remember that with kylar til maybe the end... odd...

Yes right in the hoo haa :blush:


----------



## Vivienne

HI everyone. Hope all is well with you all and Sequeena I have everything crossed for you.:hugs:

AFM: Have seen a midwife this week and all is well, HB was 138 and baby was very relaxed, blood pressure was perfect. No bump yet though.

I also predict a blue bump here and have my anatomy scan in about 3 weeks so should find out then.

Happy weekend to all.
PS we have power, water (has to be boiled senseless) and can flush a couple of times a day. Yay!!


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom - you took that pic in the mirror, right? It looks like two separate pics at first glance - the one of your bump, then right below it of the sink. It took me a couple minutes to figure it out (just blame my pregnancy brain :wacko:)

Annie - your belly looks adorable...as does your little boy! 

Vivienne - so glad to hear you have running water now!! :happydance:

Here's a pic of me at 16 1/2 weeks:



Oh, and just for fun I added a pic of my furbabies, Abby & Duke:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay more cute pupstars!!

I don't know why my pics have stayed massive, must have done it wrong :/

I can feel a bit of pressure down there when I walk the dogs in the morning. Hoping it doesn't get bad, I have to walk them!


----------



## tjw

Such cute bump pics!!! :thumbup:

I saw midwife yesterday and as long as no bad problems arise then I'll be granted a vbac!! :) However, I won't get the water birth I always wanted as due to the huge complications I had last time, they will want to monitor baby continuously. Midwife said that as soon as there are any complications then I'd be having a repeat section. She said I have an 80% chance of a successful vbac though as they are ready for what happened last time and can take action early to prevent those problems this time round :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone! Had gender scan today, it looks like a boy. The specialist was very positive :) Here's some pics:

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/2422/pottyshot.jpg

Another one sucking on his fingers: 

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9458/scanx.jpg 

Really glad I went! The girls had a brilliant time. I thought it would be stressful, but they had toys to play with and everyone was so friendly. Can't wait to go again! Hope you're all well!! x


----------



## tjw

Congratulations babe!!! Great pics x


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, forgot to update. Two weeks ago I had a gender scan and am having a GIRL!!!

I also had my cervical scan on the 2nd that went well :thumbup:

Next scans are 22nd March anomaly, 23rd March cervical. :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Tasha!! 

Have updated first post :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats Tash!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks for explaining that abs, i see what you mean now! haha!

Congrats on the blue and pink bumps!! We finally have our first girl in this thread!! ;) ;)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats ProudMommy!!! So happy for you and you girls! He will be very lucky, my DH has two older sisters, it makes wonderful men! :lol:

And congrats Tasha!!! First pink of the August mommas!!


----------



## abs07

OMG! A girl!!!! :) Congrats ladies!! :)


----------



## abs07

tjw: you can update the first page for me - my next scan is 3/31 and if he/she cooperates we'll be able to see what it is! Thanks hun :) Oh - and congrats btw on your news from the midwife!


----------



## Mummy~L

Cute bumps ladies!

Tjw - good news about vbac!

Congrats on confirming your blue bump proudmommy!!

Our first pink one!! Congrats Tasha

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the blue bump!

I've popped :D

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188891_1920944748495_1388356992_2210560_2868609_n.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/17weeks.jpg

My scan is tomorrow... Let's hope baby was being silly and just hiding its second kidney!! No idea what they're going to do about the low amniotic fluid though :wacko: I just might find out the gender :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Loving all your bumps. They are all so cute. I really should try and take a pic of my bump when I get a chance. Still under the weather with this cough. Hopefully should start feeling better later in the week :)

Oh and thought I'd add a video of my scan 

https://www.youtube.com/user/daddygeo#p/a/u/0/itBt3FYUm38

For those who have a gender scan coming up, I know they are a bit pricey, but getting a DVD of the scan is so worth it. Something you could keep and show the baby when he/she is older :)


----------



## tjw

Great scan vid hon!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Abs, have updated first post for you hon :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Great name choice ProudMommy! :lol:


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi can i be added to list and join please?
Did join august thread when i first found out but the ladies did'nt seem very friendly;-(
I'm due 7th aug and have gender scan on 23rd march we will be finding out which team we are on if bebe plays the game!
Have posted my scans on my favourite and regular thread for the nub theory they say pink, and then on another gender thread the lady on there saysbluefrom shape of bebes head!! so who know's???

I have a son who is 10 years and super excited at being a grown up big bro !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi new mummy!! WELCOME! You will find these ladies to be very friendly! ;) We have a bunch of blue bumps and 1 pink bump in here! Can't wait til your scan to find out which you are on!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

My scan is friday and i cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been MIA. I have had a throat virus all week and the cough has been exhausting. Feeling much better today.

Welcome all the new ladies.

Loving all the bump pics and scan pics. I haven't taken any bump pics yet.

Congrats to all finding out if they are having Pink or Blue. I am hoping that little one will face the right way on the next scan to find out. I am hoping for blue but will be pleased either way.

*Update for first page* 20 wk scan 15th March. Cardiac scan 21st march. Cervical scan to measure cervix and last high risk scan 13th April.


----------



## jennthompson

We went for our private scan yesterday.....and we are team BLUE!!! Super excited :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi and welcome new mummy! I have my scan on the 22nd, though I already know I'm having a boy, still nervous to make sure all is well!

I've been on a mad one today, dog show, hour long dog walk, cleaning frenzy inside and out, phew! Got those weird shooting pains in my foofy towards the end, I guess I might have overdone it a bit :/


----------



## Mark&Annie

jennthompson said:


> We went for our private scan yesterday.....and we are team BLUE!!! Super excited :)

Congratulations!!!! Yay boys rule :rofl:


----------



## Mummy~L

Squeena - Your bump is so cute!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, keep us posted :hugs:

Welcome Newmummy :wave:

Kylarsmom - good luck for Friday! Not long to go now!!

Sunshine - Hope you are feeling a bit better!

Jennthopson - Congrats on your blue bump :happydance:

I Think I may have felt baby move today for the first time, amnot 100% sure but it felt like it, will see if it happens any more over the next couple of days, fingers crossed :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Kylarsmom said:


> Hi new mummy!! WELCOME! You will find these ladies to be very friendly! ;) We have a bunch of blue bumps and 1 pink bump in here! Can't wait til your scan to find out which you are on!!




Kylarsmom said:


> My scan is friday and i cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the welcome:flower:i will get round to posting some scan pics and pot pictures (bump!) sometime this week, yay for scan fri mine is 17 days away:happydance:can't wait!!!




Mark&Annie said:


> Hi and welcome new mummy! I have my scan on the 22nd, though I already know I'm having a boy, still nervous to make sure all is well!
> 
> I've been on a mad one today, dog show, hour long dog walk, cleaning frenzy inside and out, phew! Got those weird shooting pains in my foofy towards the end, I guess I might have overdone it a bit :/


Thanks for the welcome and ohhhh your scan day before mine:thumbup:,i have had weird pains near fufu area today strange:wacko:maybe the 18 wk twinges lol


----------



## abs07

Congrats jenn and welcome new mummy :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats Jenn and welcome New mummy!! :) Also good luck to those who have their scans next week. :)


----------



## tjw

Congrats Jenn!! 

:hi: Welcome New Mummy!! :)

Have updated details in first post :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome New Mummy and congrats on all of the team blue and our one team pink!

It feels so nice to rejoin the human race again, I feel so much better now that I'm not a puking, walking zombie anymore. I haven't felt the baby yet, but my bump is getting a little bigger.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00166-20110306-1629.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute bump aunt bug! Congrats Jen! Team Blue Rocks!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aunt Bug, glad you are feeling better as well! It is soooooo nice when all that horribleness ends! I'm actually able to enjoy this pregnancy much more than my last, thank God!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, have you done any additional scans at your work since the one you saw "boy"? I just can't wait to know for sure, even though they said they were sure, there's this part of me scared to buy stuff and tell people his name until I hear boy at my 19 week scan!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> Annie, have you done any additional scans at your work since the one you saw "boy"? I just can't wait to know for sure, even though they said they were sure, there's this part of me scared to buy stuff and tell people his name until I hear boy at my 19 week scan!

I'm the same I think I found out a few days after you that I was having a boy too and the sonographer seemed sure but I keep thinking it was so early so it can't be 100%accurate! Mine better be a boy anyway as I've already been shopping :-D x


----------



## ProudMommy26

I feel the same. I've had 2 specialists say that it's a boy at 16 weeks and on my gender scan she was positive it was a boy. But I'm still unsure. I've already got two girls, and to be honest (even though another girl will be fantastic for us) a boy is what I've been dreaming for. I'm still in shock lol.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Kylarsmom said:


> Annie, have you done any additional scans at your work since the one you saw "boy"? I just can't wait to know for sure, even though they said they were sure, there's this part of me scared to buy stuff and tell people his name until I hear boy at my 19 week scan!

Yes I usually have a peek once a week at the moment! LOL, I guess until I feel him moving daily, it's just too tempting to check he's still wiggling in there :D I've checked a few times, and there's defo still what looks like turtle shape, and I can see the umbilical, it's much larger (and pulses) so I know it's not that! :lol: I saw his winkie first at 15+6 I think, so pretty early but after a lot of net searches, it seems you can be sure at 16 weeks.

Check this out -

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## tjw

Got my gender scan tomorrow!! Can't wait!! :) I'm quite bust today and tomoz so won't be online till tomorrow night, but will update when I come online. Please let me know if there's any updates you want me to place in first post and I'll do them at the same time. Thank you ladies :) xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> Got my gender scan tomorrow!! Can't wait!! :) I'm quite bust today and tomoz so won't be online till tomorrow night, but will update when I come online. Please let me know if there's any updates you want me to place in first post and I'll do them at the same time. Thank you ladies :) xx

Good luck at your scan! I hope baby cooperates 4 u X


----------



## paulies girl

Hi,

Im Johanna, Im 17 weeks and 5 days pregnant Bumpie is due on 10th August,
So excited had my 12 week scan in January and my 20 week is due on 24/3/11
Im 33 on wednesday, first Baby cant wait to find out what baby is

Please add me to ur august babies chat xxx

Love and hugs and lgood luck to us all


----------



## abs07

Àwwww cute bump auntbug :) 

Tjw - good luck today! Can't wait to hear the news!

Welcome and congrats paulies girl :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Ohhhh good luck tjw!! 

Welcome Paulies girl! Your LO is due the day before my birthday!!

Is anyone elses birthday in August?? Really hoping I dont go overdue as I dont want to share my birthday :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

All the best tjw for your scan. Hope everything goes ok :)


----------



## jennthompson

Just thought I would show my pics from Saturday...as you can see it is def a boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_23.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









IMAGES_1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9









IMAGES_14.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love the scan pics jen, and welcome paulies! 

To the girls unsure , I am the same way, guess we will find out for sure soon enough! 

Good luck tomorrow tjw!!


----------



## mummy2behull

hi all

i'm trish 24 years old. i'm 14 weeks and 5 days and due the 31st August, go for my gender scan on the 19th April


----------



## sequeena

Team :blue: here!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome mummy!! 

Hahaha YAY sequeena!! Another for team blue!


----------



## Kylarsmom

What did they say about the kidneys and amniotic fluid?


----------



## sequeena

Yup another blue one :dance:

He has 2 kidneys yay!! But fluid is still low (you can see how little he has to move about in in my avatar). I will be monitored and will most likely deliver early. Looking at a July baby!

ETA: Explanation for the fluid is my waters most likely went when I had my bleed x


----------



## Mummy~L

Glad everything was ok squeena!! And good that they are monitoring you closely! CONGRATS on your blue bump :happydance:

Welcome Mummytobehull :wave:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay Squeena! Glad all is well, and so cool another boy!!! :rofl: I wonder if there's anything in what time of year you conceive, moon freakyness or something! :lol:


Welcome Mummytobehull !!


----------



## Phantom

I have my gender scan on the 23rd, I can't wait! Hope baby cooperates!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok so we changed the baby's name today and its official (as long as he is still boy on friday!) His name is Kendon Scott! ;) We have a thing in our family, my gpa is Don, my mom is Donna, and I'm Heather Dawn.. All the DONS... so I have to carry it down somehow, and we were going to name him Wyatt, but Wyatt is kinda popular here and Wyatt Don sounds funny to me and DH both! So I love the name Kendall and Brendon, so I mixed them together for Kendon, and it has the Don in it!! ;) And Scott is my dad's middle name! Kylar's middle name is after my DH's family Kylar William (William being a family name) So this #2 is for my side of the fam!! What do you think of the name? Im so excited I really really like it!!! Oh and how cute is Kylar & Kendon! Love it!


----------



## Vivienne

:flower:Hi to all new mums

Sequeena so happy for you and bubs! And another boy!! 

Wow I need to be having a girl then to even it out!!!!! Will find out hopefully in a couple of weeks (just hard trying to get a scan booked at the moment as lots of machines have been damaged in the earthquake) and then can start buying and planning.

Happy healthy week to all


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats On team blue Sequeena, glad baby has 2 kidneys too.

Welcome to all the new Aug Mummies.

Mummy~L, my Bday is Aug 16th! I have tons of family with Aug Bdays, I wouldn't mind sharing cause then LO will be a Leo!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Ok so we changed the baby's name today and its official (as long as he is still boy on friday!) His name is Kendon Scott! ;) We have a thing in our family, my gpa is Don, my mom is Donna, and I'm Heather Dawn.. All the DONS... so I have to carry it down somehow, and we were going to name him Wyatt, but Wyatt is kinda popular here and Wyatt Don sounds funny to me and DH both! So I love the name Kendall and Brendon, so I mixed them together for Kendon, and it has the Don in it!! ;) And Scott is my dad's middle name! Kylar's middle name is after my DH's family Kylar William (William being a family name) So this #2 is for my side of the fam!! What do you think of the name? Im so excited I really really like it!!! Oh and how cute is Kylar & Kendon! Love it!

Love the name Kendon! :) 

Hope all that have scans soon, everything goes ok.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Mummy~L said:


> Is anyone elses birthday in August?? Really hoping I dont go overdue as I dont want to share my birthday :haha:

Our wedding anniversary is August 1st, and my birthday is 13th! I wouldn't mind sharing either of them, but I doubt baby will be early!


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck for the 23rd Phantom!

Kylarsmom love the new name! Goes really well with Kylar :thumbup:

Vivienne - Fingers crossed you get to find out if you hve a blue or pink one soon!!

Auntbug & Sarahbella - August is going to be a busy month for you both then! Guess I am just selfish not wanting to share my birthday :D Joking aside, as long as baby is healthy it can come whenever it wants!!

Me and OH are thinking of booking a little holiday to spain for the end of May. I will be 30 weeks then so really in 2 minds at the moment. Think it would be nice to have a little break away before the next baby comes! xx


----------



## sequeena

Kylar love the name!

Thanks so much all I'm still floating up there with the clouds at the minute :cloud9:

My uterus is already at my belly button, didn't realise it would get there so quickly. Our boy is big too, length wise he's the size of my stomach from side to side when stretched out!


----------



## abs07

Congrats on the good news sequeena! :) 

Kylarsmom - I LOVE the name Kendon! Very cute and unique! 

A trip to Spain sounds amazing! I tried talking DH into a trip before baby is here, but we just have too much to do to the house before spending money on a vaca :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

THank you ladies Im in love with the name! It's funny how just the right name makes the baby more real and things so much more exciting!! I can't wait to get him a blanket or something with his name on it now!! Good luck to everyone else with scans coming up! Isn't tjw's today?


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> THank you ladies Im in love with the name! It's funny how just the right name makes the baby more real and things so much more exciting!! I can't wait to get him a blanket or something with his name on it now!! Good luck to everyone else with scans coming up! Isn't tjw's today?

I was thinking hers was yesterday and I was looking for her update this morning, but maybe it is today..... Hope everything goes well tjw! :) Come back with a pink bump! :)


----------



## tjw

:hi: welcome to the new ladies :hi: details added to first post.

Sequeena, GREAT NEWS!!! So glad all went well and congrats on team blue!!


----------



## tjw

Ugh, baba had their legs closed AND the placenta was between the legs too, so still don't know if we're on team :pink: or :blue: but have been asked to go back next week for a rescan. Was lovely seeing him/her on the screen and in 3d too!! Looking forward to going again next week. The tech was lovely, he spent time showing us spine, heart, ribs, fingers, toes, baba sucking it's fingers etc and tried several times to find out gender for us. Brilliant scan experience, so hoping next time baba will co-operate with us all lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

OH tjw i know you must be so disappointed! But so glad baby is doing good! And Im so happy for you that they will let you come back next week!! =) At my 14 week scan baby was in a bad position and i went to the bathroom and poked him and bit and he had completely turned over in an excellent position!!


----------



## Vivienne

tjw oh what a bugger!
At least you get another go next week.

AFM-have got an anomaly scan booked for March 23rd so hopefully we can scope out gender then.


----------



## moomin_troll

im having another baby BOY cant wait :)


----------



## AuntBug

Yeah, another team blue for August. Congrats moonin!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats moomin!!! 

DOH tjw :lol: we need some pink round here, or when all our boys are men, there won't be enough to go around!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

I'm off to Crufts for the next few days, might pop my head in but have a good week/weekend everyone!!! x x x x x


----------



## sequeena

Yay for another boy!

Aw TJW sorry you didn't get to find out the flavour this time, better luck next time!


----------



## sequeena

Mark&Annie said:


> Congrats moomin!!!
> 
> DOH tjw :lol: we need some pink round here, or when all our boys are men, there won't be enough to go around!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'm off to Crufts for the next few days, might pop my head in but have a good week/weekend everyone!!! x x x x x

I am so jealous! Have fun at Crufts! Are you showing?


----------



## moomin_troll

when i was pregnant with my son it was a baby boy boom and its the same this time around lol


----------



## abs07

OMG this boy thing is cracking me up!! :) Congrats moomin!!

Tjw - we will all cross our fingers for you next time and the LO will NOT have anything crossed! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, had my scan yesterday and everything was wonderful. Just wondering, what did your babies weigh at 19/20 weeks? My little guy was 13 oz, and I'm just trying to see if that's big or normal, thanks!


----------



## sequeena

Wish I could say hun but I don't think they took baby's weight at my last scan x


----------



## Kylarsmom

TTCNum2- I will let you know Friday!! =) =) 

Ah another boy, congrats! I think this is the August BOYS thread, lol!! TJW- yours might be a girl since it's being shy and all our boys were flaunting themselves! LOL


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> I think this is the August BOYS thread, lol!!

Noooooooooo!! You're jinxing me!! We're sure we're having a girl!! Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats moomin!! :D And glad your scan went ok tjw, fingers crossed you'll know for sure whether it's blue or pink next week x


----------



## fluttery

Hello ladies.. :flower:
I am new here and I am due Aug. 11.. We hope to find out in 2 weeks if we are having a girl or a boy. Can't wait.. :happydance:
Good luck and congrats to all.. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy~L

Moomin - Congrats on your blue bump! Love the name you have chosen too! :thumbup:

TTCNumber2 - congrats on your blue bump! Can't help with babies weight as I don't have my scan until 25th, even then I'm not sure they will say. 13oz sounds like a good healthy weight though 

Sarahbella - someone wil have to start bringing up the girl number, it will probably be you :D

Fluttery - welcome :wave: keep us posted about your pink or blue bump! Any feelings what it might be?

Feeliing.absolutely shattered this week! They say you are supposed to get a burst of energy once you get out of first tri but that seems to have missed me completely!!
Have a good day :)
Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Mummy~L said:


> Moomin - Congrats on your blue bump! Love the name you have chosen too! :thumbup:
> 
> TTCNumber2 - congrats on your blue bump! Can't help with babies weight as I don't have my scan until 25th, even then I'm not sure they will say. 13oz sounds like a good healthy weight though
> 
> Sarahbella - someone wil have to start bringing up the girl number, it will probably be you :D
> 
> Fluttery - welcome :wave: keep us posted about your pink or blue bump! Any feelings what it might be?
> 
> Feeliing.absolutely shattered this week! They say you are supposed to get a burst of energy once you get out of first tri but that seems to have missed me completely!!
> Have a good day :)
> Xx

Lol I'm still waiting for the burst of energy too! I have never been this tired in my life! X


----------



## abs07

Welcome fluttery! :) 

And I'm still waiting for my burst of energy too!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

i have had bouts of bursts of energy,usually over the weekend,and i cant sit still I NEED to be cleaning or organizing or doing SOMETHING it's soooooooo strange!!


----------



## moomin_troll

well yesterday i ordered baby coreys bedroom set lol and ive even hung his curtains! i was never this crazy with zane lol


----------



## jennthompson

I got my burst of energy yesterday. Thank goodness because this house definately needed the attention! I even called my mom to come pull out the fridge and stove so I could clean under them. Also got the nursery arranged to my liking, now I just need to order a crib and we will be good to go. 

On a side note, I don't have anything left from when my girls were babies. Of course it was 8 and 5 years ago, and this little one is a boy. The more I am out in stores and shopping the more I realize how much I have changed since the last time I was pregnant. 

I honestly do not want anyone to go out and buy us anything. All we really need are clothes and some bedding after I order our crib. Of course I will accept gifts and be appreciative but I really don't want to clutter up the nursery with lots of unwanted stuff! When I think of all the things that never got worn/used with my girls I can't help but feel like its a waste but I don't want to say that to everyone who is so excited to buy for us. I just want to simplify!!


----------



## tjw

Thanks ladies x

Welcome Fluttery :) x

Another BLUE bump huh!? Wow, yet statistics show more girls than boys are born every year.... Think maybe we might be setting a new trend, ladies!! lol x


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have started getting braxton hicks, uhh so annoying! anyone getting these yet? With Kylar they started at 16 weeks but I didnt know that's what it was until a long time later!! They make it hard for me to breathe, I very much dislike them!


----------



## Tasha

Looks like my girlie is gonna have her pick of the boys :haha:


----------



## fluttery

Mummy~L said:


> Moomin - Congrats on your blue bump! Love the name you have chosen too! :thumbup:
> 
> TTCNumber2 - congrats on your blue bump! Can't help with babies weight as I don't have my scan until 25th, even then I'm not sure they will say. 13oz sounds like a good healthy weight though
> 
> Sarahbella - someone wil have to start bringing up the girl number, it will probably be you :D
> 
> Fluttery - welcome :wave: keep us posted about your pink or blue bump! Any feelings what it might be?
> 
> Feeliing.absolutely shattered this week! They say you are supposed to get a burst of energy once you get out of first tri but that seems to have missed me completely!!
> Have a good day :)
> Xx

Thank you :) I'm thinking boy.. We'll see soon I hope. :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Tasha said:


> Looks like my girlie is gonna have her pick of the boys :haha:

haha! You know mine's going to be the most handsome! haha just playin girls, they will all be gorgeous!


----------



## Mummy~L

I have started getting braxton hicks already this time too!! Didn't get them until 30+ weeks last time so it paniced me a bit when it first happened already. But have read its fine so just ignore them now! Lol! Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> I have started getting braxton hicks, uhh so annoying! anyone getting these yet? With Kylar they started at 16 weeks but I didnt know that's what it was until a long time later!! They make it hard for me to breathe, I very much dislike them!

I started getting them a few weeks ago and now they're getting a lot longer and painful. In total I probably get 5 a day. I thought it would be odd having them this early. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: kylarsmum. 

About the BH, I know they are annoying but tell yourself that they are your uterus getting practise in, so it knows what to do so you will have a fantastic short and easy labour :thumbup: having said that I had some yesterday, regular and painful, and it really scared me.


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> I have started getting braxton hicks, uhh so annoying! anyone getting these yet? With Kylar they started at 16 weeks but I didnt know that's what it was until a long time later!! They make it hard for me to breathe, I very much dislike them!

i got a sharp pain yesterday and now u mention it, it did feel like braxton hicks which i didnt get with zane till much later on


----------



## abs07

Eeek! How do you know they are BH? That totally freaks me out especially since I have no idea what they are supposed to feel like!!

Last night I was laying in bed reading and I felt my stomach tighten up all of a sudden. I looked down and I had a bump rising up between my belly button and the top of my pubic bone. It was super hard too and I'm just guessing it was the baby pushing up against my stomach? It was really cool but can somebody assure me its normal?!? :)


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> Eeek! How do you know they are BH? That totally freaks me out especially since I have no idea what they are supposed to feel like!!
> 
> Last night I was laying in bed reading and I felt my stomach tighten up all of a sudden. I looked down and I had a bump rising up between my belly button and the top of my pubic bone. It was super hard too and I'm just guessing it was the baby pushing up against my stomach? It was really cool but can somebody assure me its normal?!? :)

that sounds like a mix of bh and the babies butt lol

bh are when u feel a tighting cramp in ur stomach and they can quite hurt.
but the bump certainly sounds like baby to me. 

i got a massive baby kick last night and i had my hand over the area and his what ever it was poked out some way lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

braxton hicks are not usually painful! Just bothersome! Your uterus will tighten up and be rock hard for a few seconds, and with me, i always get verrrry short of breath during them! SO glad to hear Im not the only one experiencing them this early though!! With Kylar,they actually started at 16 weeks but took me weeks to find out what it actually was!! It did not help my labor though =( Had a very very traumatic delivery and almost stroked. I'll be opting for a c-section this time =/


----------



## hannpin

:hi: to all the new ladies, and big congrats to all the new blue bumps and the pink bump who will be a lucky lady with all these boys to choose from!!

Glad everyone has been having good news from scans and check ups. I have 20wk scan on Wed, so hopefully I won't have a shy bump and will know which flavour we are!


----------



## abs07

Well that puts me a little at ease, even though I'm still nervous about the BH contractions!

Good luck on your scan hannpin! :)


----------



## shelley22

Been a while since I've posted, I had my 12 week scan at 13w1d and they put me forward a full week so my EDD is now 21st August. Have my next scan on 5th april but think we will be staying team yellow!

Also realised i need to change my ticker!


----------



## sequeena

Don't think I'm getting BH yet, not sure though LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just got home from my scan! Baby looked healthy and wonderful! He's 100 percent boy!!!!!!!! Posting pics in a minute!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Yay for a definite boy!! Hoping my boy is confirmed on the 21st :D

Watching the news now, can't believe what's happened to Japan. All those people in their cars on motorways trying to get away then realising they have no chance :cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Don't think I'm getting BH yet, not sure though LOL

you get bh from the start of ur pregnancy its just the bigger u get the more u feel them. and even then some women feel them more then others.

our bodies are weird things lol


----------



## sequeena

ooo nice bit of info there moomin troll thanks!! :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

My sweet baby boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







19weeks1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









19weeks2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









19weeks3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









19weeks8.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> ooo nice bit of info there moomin troll thanks!! :D

hahah no problem, mw told me when i was pregnant with my son last time


----------



## sequeena

Aw he's so cute :D


----------



## abs07

OMG he's so cute!!! Are those first 3 3D pics? He has the cutest lil nose! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you! Yes they got some really good 3d pics of his face! He totally has Kylar's button nose!!!!! They get it from their daddy!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats kylarsmom. He is gorgeous! :)
My BH contractions are odd. Was getting them most of yesterday as it was a stressful day. Only seem to get them bad when I'm upset, but others will come on when I'm relaxed too. Never had it this early with my girls, but then again it was 3 years ago when I was pregnant, hard to remember everything.


----------



## AuntBug

Love the pics Kylarsmom :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Mummy~L said:


> Good luck for the 23rd Phantom!
> 
> Kylarsmom love the new name! Goes really well with Kylar :thumbup:
> 
> Vivienne - Fingers crossed you get to find out if you hve a blue or pink one soon!!
> 
> Auntbug & Sarahbella - August is going to be a busy month for you both then! Guess I am just selfish not wanting to share my birthday :D Joking aside, as long as baby is healthy it can come whenever it wants!!
> 
> Me and OH are thinking of booking a little holiday to spain for the end of May. I will be 30 weeks then so really in 2 minds at the moment. Think it would be nice to have a little break away before the next baby comes! xx


Uhh where abouts in spain will you be going? we are going beginning of may as OH's dad lives there:happydance:

Congrats on all the scans coming thick and fast now only 11 days until mine so excited :happydance: hope he/she will play ball !! May post some tum pics tomorrow anyone else do this ? The girls on my regular thread love a good perv lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm always taking pictures of my belly :lol:

My 20 week scan is in 8 days but I can't remember if they said I was having one on Monday. Will have to drink a bit just in case.


----------



## Kylarsmom

A few pics to show off, I know, I'm obsessive! Bought a few things for Kendon today! I couldn't help it!!

19 week bump
 



Attached Files:







19wkbump.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









kendonstuff.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7









kendonstuff2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sequeena

Kylarsmom said:


> A few pics to show off, I know, I'm obsessive! Bought a few things for Kendon today! I couldn't help it!!

I can't see the pics :(

Don't think I need to buy anything for Thomas... my cousin had a boy and has boxes of stuff in her home and in our nan's :rofl:


----------



## Kylarsmom

There I fixed it! I dont NEED anything for this baby either, except stuff for his nursery, but I LOVE to spoil my kids! lol


----------



## sequeena

Aww so cute!! Love the little froggy set :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww great pics Kylarsmom! Really love the picture frame. 

Here's my bump at 17 weeks + 4. (Finally managed to take a pic today)
 



Attached Files:







bump17.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont need much but it hasnt stopped me buying loads hahaha


----------



## abs07

Awww adorable bump pics ladies! 

My parents took me out to pick out a crib and I think I found one! :)


----------



## tjw

abs07 said:


> My parents took me out to pick out a crib and I think I found one! :)

Ooh, I love crib/bed etc shopping :) We bought Ruby a toddler bed 2 days ago (thought we'd do it early so she wouldn't get frustrated etc over baba having the cot) and she loves it! Sleeps all night, no falling out, no waking or anything! And in the morning she now climbs up onto the bed with a big smile on her face to give mummy and daddy a cuddle. It's so cute when she does that! :cloud9: (Have posted pics in my journal, see link in my siggy if you wanna looksie).

However, I now need to get a new crib/cot and moses basket for the new baba cos Ruby's cot kinda broke as I was taking it apart :dohh: at least it was a second hand one (new mattress though of course) and I gave her moses basket to a friend who's lil girl was very prem and way too small to go in the cot they'd bought. She's 8m old now and STILL fits in the moses basket with plenty of space bless her.


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes cot bed was moved around so much with oh being in the army i wont be reusing it as its not as safe as it once was lol

ive already ordered coreys bedroom set, got the cot friday, went to build it yesterday to find out the cot was cracked so gota wait for a new one to come :(

and when we moved this time zanes gone from a thomas bed to a digger bed lol


----------



## Vivienne

Look at the lovely bumps! Still no bump here really, just some flab sigh. I'm still in all my pre-preg clothes and my jeans still need a belt! This baby must be growing out through my back!!
I think I will take a picture from 20 weeks on, the halfway mark just to have a piccy!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Helllooooooo everyone!!! Glad to hear everyones well, and congrats on the new blue bumps :rofl:

It's the last day of Crufts today, got lots of shopping to do and got my Best In Show tickets for tonight :D
I did really well and my Pointer boy won his class, first place at Crufts felt amazing!

Been on my feet for 3 days now, the extra weight and wobbly pelvis are starting to take their toll! Will eed a holiday after my holiday :lol:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=10150202548622564&set=t.599361326&theater


----------



## sequeena

Mark&Annie said:


> Helllooooooo everyone!!! Glad to hear everyones well, and congrats on the new blue bumps :rofl:
> 
> It's the last day of Crufts today, got lots of shopping to do and got my Best In Show tickets for tonight :D
> I did really well and my Pointer boy won his class, first place at Crufts felt amazing!
> 
> Been on my feet for 3 days now, the extra weight and wobbly pelvis are starting to take their toll! Will eed a holiday after my holiday :lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=10150202548622564&set=t.599361326&theater

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Helllooooooo everyone!!! Glad to hear everyones well, and congrats on the new blue bumps :rofl:
> 
> It's the last day of Crufts today, got lots of shopping to do and got my Best In Show tickets for tonight :D
> I did really well and my Pointer boy won his class, first place at Crufts felt amazing!
> 
> Been on my feet for 3 days now, the extra weight and wobbly pelvis are starting to take their toll! Will eed a holiday after my holiday :lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=10150202548622564&set=t.599361326&theater

WOW! Congrats!! :D


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> Helllooooooo everyone!!! Glad to hear everyones well, and congrats on the new blue bumps :rofl:
> 
> It's the last day of Crufts today, got lots of shopping to do and got my Best In Show tickets for tonight :D
> I did really well and my Pointer boy won his class, first place at Crufts felt amazing!
> 
> Been on my feet for 3 days now, the extra weight and wobbly pelvis are starting to take their toll! Will eed a holiday after my holiday :lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=10150202548622564&set=t.599361326&theater

Ah, well done hon!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

Here you go ladies my 16w+3 bump(first 2 pics)











My 19wk bump today is there much change:shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

Congratulations mark&annie on your crufts winner!!

wow there are loads of boys on this thread we are secretly hoping we will be team pink in 10 days time when we will hopefully find out!!

Has anyone on this thread done the "red cabbage test"??, im intrigued you cut a cabbage into two lots of chunks split into to cups/glasses add boiling water for 10 mins then drain(leaving the water only), then add some urine to one of the cups (this will be test cup) other cup control bit like hpt!!

if changes to red its boy

if changes to pink its girl it looks pretty accurate from the thread results im off to buy a cabbage tomorrow lol!!!

Please let me know if you do this and post your findings or if you already have


----------



## moomin_troll

hahaha i might have to buy a cabbage to see if that one works lol


----------



## abs07

Ohh yay for Ruby! That's so cute and exciting!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

new mummy2010 said:


> Congratulations mark&annie on your crufts winner!!
> 
> wow there are loads of boys on this thread we are secretly hoping we will be team pink in 10 days time when we will hopefully find out!!
> 
> Has anyone on this thread done the "red cabbage test"??, im intrigued you cut a cabbage into two lots of chunks split into to cups/glasses add boiling water for 10 mins then drain(leaving the water only), then add some urine to one of the cups (this will be test cup) other cup control bit like hpt!!
> 
> if changes to red its boy
> 
> if changes to pink its girl it looks pretty accurate from the thread results im off to buy a cabbage tomorrow lol!!!
> 
> Please let me know if you do this and post your findings or if you already have

Lovely pics hun :)
I did the red cabbage test a month ago about 6 times, as we love to eat red cabbage. (although this is kind of off putting :haha: ) 
All results came back red. Also did the Baking Soda test and it fizzed. So all results say boy. Will know for sure in 2 weeks, although have been told it's a boy in two seperate 16 week scans.


----------



## tjw

Baking soda???

I'm off to buy a red cabbage ladies! lol :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

MOrning ladies, how is everyone! I can't believe I'm almost 1/2 through my pregnancy! As are the rest of you ! CRAZY!!!


----------



## sequeena

Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:


----------



## abs07

Yay!!! Congrats sequeena!!!! Awesome news!

I agree - can't believe we're almost halfway there! I hope the 2nd half goes by quickly! I was at my grandma's yesterday for lunch. We had 3 LO's running around (all under 2 yrs) and it got me so excited!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Baking soda???
> 
> I'm off to buy a red cabbage ladies! lol :)

I never understood the Baking Soda test lol. But it's really simple. Just get one tea spoon of baking soda and add it to a cup. Then use a bit of urine and put it into the cup and if there's fiz = boy. No fiz = girl. I've done some research on this and there has been a lot of positive results.

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a26396415/baking_soda_gender_test


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> Yay!!! Congrats sequeena!!!! Awesome news!
> 
> I agree - can't believe we're almost halfway there! I hope the 2nd half goes by quickly! I was at my grandma's yesterday for lunch. We had 3 LO's running around (all under 2 yrs) and it got me so excited!!

2 yr olds are cute and exciting when they arent urs lol

time has flown by for me, not sure if i want it to keep going that way or slow down lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Wonderful news Squeena!!!!

We are home, thanks for all the congrats :D Never felt little Belly Monster move so much as yesterday at the Best In Show at Crufts!! Think I might have a dog show lover in here! :rofl:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Wonderful news Squeena!!!!

We are home, thanks for all the congrats :D Never felt little Belly Monster move so much as yesterday at the Best In Show at Crufts!! Think I might have a dog show lover in here! :rofl:


----------



## AuntBug

Great news Sequeena :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heey can you add me to the front :)

I'm due August 5th and will (hopefully!) find out what we're having on the 4th April :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

CharlieKeys said:


> Heey can you add me to the front :)
> 
> I'm due August 5th and will (hopefully!) find out what we're having on the 4th April :)

Hey you are due the same day as me! I think I've seen you around ;)

Great news squeena! 

How cute, Annie! I have realized my baby Kendon loves bubble baths, goes nuts in the warm water, and he also like it any time I slow down or sit and relax he starts moving like crazy! It's such an amazing feeling and I never worry about him when he's constantly moving around like that!


----------



## AuntBug

I just felt my LO for the first time on Friday. It was beautiful and sunny on Sunday, so we went for a drive in our Firebird, t-tops out. Baby likes loud, fast, American muscle cars :D


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome CharlieKeys, your detaiils have been added to first post :)

I bought red cabbage and baking soda. Gonna try it later today ladies lol Do you need to wait for the cabbage water to cool down?


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> :hi: Welcome CharlieKeys, your detaiils have been added to first post :)
> 
> I bought red cabbage and baking soda. Gonna try it later today ladies lol Do you need to wait for the cabbage water to cool down?

Yep, only for about 5-10 minutes :) Let us know your results!


----------



## abs07

Welcome CharlieKeys! :) 

Auntbug - so glad you felt him/her! Its so exciting!

Sometimes I get paranoid when I first get up and don't feel him/her. I just wait for that first little move in the morning!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is having a one man party! It's still too light to feel on the outside but each time he kicks it feels like when you go over a hill and your stomach flips :D


----------



## tjw

Well ladies I did them....

Red cabbage test turned pink which indicates boy

Baking Soda.... fizzed, which also indicates boy.....


Maybe another blue bump to add to the group after rescan on Thursday??? :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats sequeena! X


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Squeena that is great news!!!!

Welcome Charliekeys :wave:

Fingers crossed for a blue bump for you Thurs Tjw!!

Half way now!! Yipee!! :happydance: 

Still not got my scan for another 10 days though! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Will have my scan one week today!!


----------



## jennthompson

Going for our anatomy scan tomorrow evening...I just can't wait to see him again but of course I am nervous!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Well ladies I did them....
> 
> Red cabbage test turned pink which indicates boy
> 
> Baking Soda.... fizzed, which also indicates boy.....
> 
> 
> Maybe another blue bump to add to the group after rescan on Thursday??? :D

Awww :) Can't wait to find out what you're having.


----------



## ProudMommy26

jennthompson said:


> Going for our anatomy scan tomorrow evening...I just can't wait to see him again but of course I am nervous!

Hope your scan goes well :)


----------



## tjw

Good luck for your scan Jenn! x


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies just back from Anomaly scan. Baby is all good, time to even out the sex in this group

Team :pink: 

Scan 90% sure its a GIRL 

Little one wiggling so much that they couldn't get good pictures. I have a head shot I will load later x

Chinese prediction chart wrong. Mine was saying its a boy.:haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay congrats sunshinegirl! X


----------



## Kylarsmom

YAY for team pink sunshine!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww congrats Sunshinegirl! :happydance:


----------



## abs07

Yay for your little girl sunshine!! Congrats! 
I'm so excited to see what everyone is having! Any team yellows here!?!

And how does this baking soda test work? I might try it tonight!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Yay congrats for your pink bump sunshine!!!! 

Good luck for your scan Jenn xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

abs07 said:


> Yay for your little girl sunshine!! Congrats!
> I'm so excited to see what everyone is having! Any team yellows here!?!
> 
> And how does this baking soda test work? I might try it tonight!!

Just get a cup, put a tea spoon of baking soda in the cup and then a bit of urine. If there's fiz = boy. No fiz = girl :)

P.S Nothing is obviously 100% sure. All these tests are normally 50/50. But then so are the paid gender tests too, which are very expensive. This is just a cheaper but fun way to test. A lot have been right :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Abs think I might be staying on team yellow :( OH really doesn't want to know this time!! X


----------



## tjw

Congrats SunshineGirl, have updated first post for you :)


----------



## moomin_troll

wow coreys got a wriggle on tonight, all i can feel is him rolling around in there :) but everytime i look down he stops :(


----------



## fluttery

It's official.. We are team :pink:


----------



## tjw

Congrats Fluttery, have updated first post :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Fluttery thats 3 of us now we will soon catch up the blues.


----------



## Mummy~L

Another pink one! Congrats fluttery! Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats fluttery! Is anyone on the thread team yellow? I'm dying to find out in 2 weeks, but I'm curious if anyone has that kind of patience.


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow 2 girls in 1 day! That's great! Congrats fluttery!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats fluttery! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Fluttery!!

My little man looks like he's getting a bit squished in there now, getting loads of kicks and wiggles :D Feeling bigger by the day now! :lol:


----------



## Vivienne

Yay pinks c'mon girls!
my next scan is the 23rd March and def want to find out what team we are on


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Mark&Annie ur half way there wooohoooo x


----------



## abs07

Congrats fluttery!! :) 

Sounds like Mummy will be team yellow! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, im claire and expecting :baby:#3 on 19th August!!:yipee: :bfp: on 10th Dec..not sure what team we are on yet but i fully intend to find out on 4th april(20wk scan) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

mother cabbage, I remember you, you came to visit our TTC group when we had that crazy girl in Those that TTC together stick together! Welcome! 

TJW- My next scan is April 8 - its an echo something scan to check the heart in great detail! But from what they have looked at his heart looks fine so far, so I'm not really worried!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: kylars mum, yes i did drop over to check her out, we had her removed from our"ding dong" thread too...TTC and pregnancy is a crazy time on its own without some :wacko: getting involved too! :haha:
xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes I know, drama is not necessary! ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

wow, your almost half way!!! im 2 week behind you!!,gender scan 4th april...excited:wohoo:


----------



## abs07

Welcome mothercabbage!! :)


----------



## MamaHeather

I haven't checked in much - (this board is Huuuuuge!!) but I just wanted to let you know that I had my detailed scan on Monday and we were welcomed to Team Blue! Its a Boy!

:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Welcome Mothercabbage!!! :D
Congrats MamaHeather on your blue bump.
xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Welcome Mothercabbage!! :wave:

Congrats on your blue bump mamaheather!! Xx


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome MotherCabbage, I have added you to first post :thumbup:

Congrats MamaHeather on your blue bump!! :D 

I have my repeat gender scan tomoz. Will post as soon as I get home in the afternoon!! :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck for tomorrow tjw! Hope baby is in a good position for it xx


----------



## new mummy2010

ProudMommy26 said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations mark&annie on your crufts winner!!
> 
> wow there are loads of boys on this thread we are secretly hoping we will be team pink in 10 days time when we will hopefully find out!!
> 
> Has anyone on this thread done the "red cabbage test"??, im intrigued you cut a cabbage into two lots of chunks split into to cups/glasses add boiling water for 10 mins then drain(leaving the water only), then add some urine to one of the cups (this will be test cup) other cup control bit like hpt!!
> 
> if changes to red its boy
> 
> if changes to pink its girl it looks pretty accurate from the thread results im off to buy a cabbage tomorrow lol!!!
> 
> Please let me know if you do this and post your findings or if you already have
> 
> Lovely pics hun :)
> I did the red cabbage test a month ago about 6 times, as we love to eat red cabbage. (although this is kind of off putting :haha: )
> All results came back red. Also did the Baking Soda test and it fizzed. So all results say boy. Will know for sure in 2 weeks, although have been told it's a boy in two seperate 16 week scans.Click to expand...


I did cabbage test and was purple=girl
I did bicarb soda test was no fizz=girl (was told the US girls who sais about this say to use baking soda and that is the equivilent of our bicarb of soda that's why i used that:shrug:) or shall i do baking powder??




sequeena said:


> Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:

Sequeena- yay:happydance:for your normal amniotic fluid:happydance:

And congrats on all pink + blue confirmed bumps only 6 sleeps until we find out :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I posted a thread about Oligohydramnios/leaking amniotic fluid and people have viewed but not replied? ARSEHOLES :cry: don't look if it doesn't affect you and you know you have nothing to add!!


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> I posted a thread about Oligohydramnios/leaking amniotic fluid and people have viewed but not replied? ARSEHOLES :cry: don't look if it doesn't affect you and you know you have nothing to add!!

:hugs: aww thats awful, i hope u and baby are ok.
sorry i have no idea about amniotic fluid leaking


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I posted a thread about Oligohydramnios/leaking amniotic fluid and people have viewed but not replied? ARSEHOLES :cry: don't look if it doesn't affect you and you know you have nothing to add!!
> 
> :hugs: aww thats awful, i hope u and baby are ok.
> sorry i have no idea about amniotic fluid leakingClick to expand...

It's ok hun, I just hate feeling ignored :(


----------



## abs07

Just did the baking soda test and it fizzed!!! Boy!?!?! We'll see March 31st! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

mothercabbage said:


> wow, your almost half way!!! im 2 week behind you!!,gender scan 4th april...excited:wohoo:

yay for your scan! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning august mummys!!..:wave:
thanks for the welcome girls!!:happydance:
this thread is huge it may take me some time to get to know you all:haha: i have preg head when im not preg,so imagine me now i am!!:dohh::rofl:...hope you are all well, i see some scans coming up soon to find out genders of :baby:..looking forward to mine..18 sleeps!:yipee: ive heard about these old wives tale tests too, red cabbage and baking soda, has anyone used these and had the gender confirmed by U/S scan? are the tests just fun or pretty accurate, i may pee on some B.powder or red cabbage:haha::hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

new mommy2010- That should be fine to use, as that's what I used too. They don't sell baking soda here. :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> morning august mummys!!..:wave:
> thanks for the welcome girls!!:happydance:
> this thread is huge it may take me some time to get to know you all:haha: i have preg head when im not preg,so imagine me now i am!!:dohh::rofl:...hope you are all well, i see some scans coming up soon to find out genders of :baby:..looking forward to mine..18 sleeps!:yipee: ive heard about these old wives tale tests too, red cabbage and baking soda, has anyone used these and had the gender confirmed by U/S scan? are the tests just fun or pretty accurate, i may pee on some B.powder or red cabbage:haha::hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I did both tests. Red cabbage came back pink and the baking soda fizzed. All means boy. Two seperate scans have said boy, will be finding out for sure next week. x


----------



## mothercabbage

im going to try the baking powder one before OH gets up and thinks im crazy :wacko::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

no baking powder!:growlmad: could have sworn i had some..:dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> im going to try the baking powder one before OH gets up and thinks im crazy :wacko::haha:

Haha, my other half was tempted to try too :haha: He did try the red cabbage test, but that stayed purple... odd?

Hope your scan goes well tjw x


----------



## CharlieKeys

You were all up early this morning! :) I'm tempted to do the baking soda but not sure how I'd explain to OH About why we need it without him thinking I'm mad! Lol just gonna wait until the 4th but he's convinced he can persuade the sonographer on Monday (20 week scan yaaaaay!!) to tell us - good luck haha :)

Hope you scan goes well tjw! :) are you finding out what you're having?


----------



## mothercabbage

@charlie keys you have your gender scan the same day as me...4th april!!(saw it in your siggy) what are you hoping/swaying for...im swaying for team :blue:...but have one of each so im ok with either! :happydance: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

do you think they will tell you the :baby:'s gender @ your 20 week scan though...also just noticed that on your siggy:dohh: xx


----------



## hannpin

Hi Guys. I am sorry to say I think am going to be leaving you soon. We had our 20 week scan yesterday where they picked up many complications with our little man. We have been to see a consultant this morning who has advised us to end the pregnancy, however I am not quite ready to give up on my little man just yet so have been referred to a specialist fetal medicine unit in Bristol tomorrow for a more detailed scan and diagnosis to be made. However I am realistic, I just need to make sure before having to think about making possibly the hardest decision on my life.

I wish you all a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnany, and enjoy every minuite. Life is soooo to short xxxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

mothercabbage said:


> do you think they will tell you the :baby:'s gender @ your 20 week scan though...

Why would they not?? We're intending to find out at ours in a few weeks! I know they don't offer the information, but if you ask, they'll tell you.

hannpin - so sorry to hear that :-( Perhaps things will look brighter at the more detailed scan..? Big hugs Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hannpin...major :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx

sarahbella...some hospitals/clinics dont like to tell you.........:shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

hannpin said:


> Hi Guys. I am sorry to say I think am going to be leaving you soon. We had our 20 week scan yesterday where they picked up many complications with our little man. We have been to see a consultant this morning who has advised us to end the pregnancy, however I am not quite ready to give up on my little man just yet so have been referred to a specialist fetal medicine unit in Bristol tomorrow for a more detailed scan and diagnosis to be made. However I am realistic, I just need to make sure before having to think about making possibly the hardest decision on my life.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnany, and enjoy every minuite. Life is soooo to short xxxx

Oh no, what a scary time for you all. Prayers with you:hugs:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hannpin lots of :hugs: to you and your family! Cant imagine what you are going through xxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Sarahbella - My hospital wont tell you what you are having. If we want to find out we have to pay to go privately!


----------



## abs07

Hannpin - so sorry to hear that... Big hugs to you. Keep us updated xoxoxoxo


----------



## tjw

Hannpin, I am so sorry to hear your news hon, sending huge best wishes you and your family, and positive vibes for your detailed scan. Hope they can give you some good news and that things for your lil baba will be found to be better than first anticipated.

Huge HUGS xxxxx


----------



## tjw

Well ladies, have had my Gender rescan at Babybond today and we are expecting a BOY!!! 

We have chosen the name Harrison John :D



Red cabbage test, baking soda test, and chinese predictor chart, were ALL CORRECT!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats tjw x


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin- Much love and hugs goes out to you and your family. xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats tjw. I'm so happy for you. :D x


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats tjw! Great news xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats TJW!!


----------



## abs07

Congrats tjw!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

awww :blue: congrats tjw xxxxxx


----------



## jennthompson

Hi all.

We had our anomoly scan yesterday and everything looked great :). Baby Brady is measuring about 1 week ahead of schedule in length and would not let us see his face! The funny thing is that he had no problem showing us his boy parts over and over, but every time she tried to get me a good profile shot he would wrap both arms around his head and once he even threw his legs up there. I suppose he is going to be contrary like his father lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwww :awww:


----------



## sam76

Please can you add me please due 12th aug, i have a little boy there will be 22 months between them, i have my scan on tues 22 march, hopefully find out the sex


----------



## moomin_troll

just thinking is anyone here planning a home birth? 
i am with this one due to many bad run ins with my local hospital.

also can i please be changed to due on the 6th instead of the 9th thanks :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> @charlie keys you have your gender scan the same day as me...4th april!!(saw it in your siggy) what are you hoping/swaying for...im swaying for team :blue:...but have one of each so im ok with either! :happydance: xx

Well I have a little boy already so it would be nIce to have a girl and I have thought girl since I found out but OH is convinced it's another boy lol :) 

You got any names picked out yet? Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats tjw! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

We are calling our little girl Megan.

Hannpin Iam so sorry to hear your news keep us updated.

tjw congrats on Team Blue.

I forgot to mention that on my anomaly scan he found I had a low lying Placenta but couldn't check it properly as baby was in the way. I have to see when I have my cervix measured to see if it ok. I not worried as I know this can move as baby gets bigger.


----------



## AuntBug

Wow, another team blue! Congrats tjw!!

Hannpin, I'm so very sorry. Praying for a miracle for you.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats tjw...another blue  x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
@charliekeys...we're the same i think:pink: OH thinks:blue: i did think boy at first but i really get the pink feeling now:shrug: we got our names sorted too, Alexiapink:).... Alexanderblue:)..OH dad is called alexander and OH has that middle name...cute! xx

@sunshinegirl...i also have a low lying placenta, it caused bleeding early on but thats stopped now so hopefully it has moved!!:thumbup: i dont fancy a c-sec...most of them move by 30something weeks anyway so hope im not one of the "unlucky" small %..xx


----------



## abs07

Welcome sam! Congrats! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

20 weeks, FINALLY!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: half way kylarsmom...2 weeks and im there!! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hannpin that's truly devastating news :( Big hugs from all of us x x x

Congrats tjw! How exciting :D Team blue still winning!!

I am planning a home birth, so long as my home is ready! we just got keys to our new house, Mark is currently in there ripping out walls... terror!


----------



## abs07

Eeek! House renovations!!! They're bad enough when your NOT preggers - let alone when you are! 
Good luck :) DH is supposed to drywall our baby's room/spare room in the next month - we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> Eeek! House renovations!!! They're bad enough when your NOT preggers - let alone when you are!
> Good luck :) DH is supposed to drywall our baby's room/spare room in the next month - we'll see how that goes!

FUN! I can't wait to get started on the nursery! Has anyone started theirs? I have everything all picked out and planned though!! Here is Kendon's bedding, but he will have a dark brown crib and dresser, not white =) His walls will be green and brown, and an artist friend is doing a monkey mural on the wall as well!!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3350189


----------



## sunshinegirl

mothercabbage said:


> @sunshinegirl...i also have a low lying placenta, it caused bleeding early on but thats stopped now so hopefully it has moved!!:thumbup: i dont fancy a c-sec...most of them move by 30something weeks anyway so hope im not one of the "unlucky" small %..xx

I don't fancy a c-section either. Hoping that it moved by time I have nx scan at 24 weeks. I nearly 21wks now.:thumbup:

Heres hoping yours moves aswell :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive already finished coreys nursery:blush: lol and ive bought 99% of what i need. i thought i was nuts getting it all done so soon but hey im going to need it lol and it gives zane something to look at and can tell its coreys


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wow you are all cracking on with things!!!!

Over half way I have bought nothing, nada, zero items...:wacko::dohh:

I have been looking and buying in my head!!!! I am lucky I have a niece who is 2. Now we know we are also having a girl I am going to raid their baby stuff. Which has all been put away until they have their next :baby:.

15 weeks left at work, finish on 1st July. Saved my holiday up to take before Maternity starts. Can't believe only 15wks left they have now advertised my job internally within the company. It makes it real now.:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

sunshinegirl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @sunshinegirl...i also have a low lying placenta, it caused bleeding early on but thats stopped now so hopefully it has moved!!:thumbup: i dont fancy a c-sec...most of them move by 30something weeks anyway so hope im not one of the "unlucky" small %..xx
> 
> I don't fancy a c-section either. Hoping that it moved by time I have nx scan at 24 weeks. I nearly 21wks now.:thumbup:
> 
> Heres hoping yours moves aswell :hugs:Click to expand...

thanx :flower: :hugs: i have my 20 week scan in a couple of weeks so ill update on placenta's movement...:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

My main scan is in 7 days... EEEK!!! Time has gone so quick. Only seems like yesterday when I was nervous about my 12 week scan. 
Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

This is fun...

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive


----------



## abs07

sunshinegirl said:


> Wow you are all cracking on with things!!!!
> 
> Over half way I have bought nothing, nada, zero items...:wacko::dohh:
> 
> I have been looking and buying in my head!!!! I am lucky I have a niece who is 2. Now we know we are also having a girl I am going to raid their baby stuff. Which has all been put away until they have their next :baby:.
> 
> 15 weeks left at work, finish on 1st July. Saved my holiday up to take before Maternity starts. Can't believe only 15wks left they have now advertised my job internally within the company. It makes it real now.:happydance:


I'm still so jealous of your maternity leaves!! I wish so bad we could have that kind of time off :( 

Kylarsmom - ADORABLE bedding!! :)


----------



## new mummy2010

ProudMommy26 said:


> new mommy2010- That should be fine to use, as that's what I used too. They don't sell baking soda here. :)

I thought that too just made my mushy brain mushier !!! Will be fun to see if they are worthy lol:winkwink:



hannpin said:


> Hi Guys. I am sorry to say I think am going to be leaving you soon. We had our 20 week scan yesterday where they picked up many complications with our little man. We have been to see a consultant this morning who has advised us to end the pregnancy, however I am not quite ready to give up on my little man just yet so have been referred to a specialist fetal medicine unit in Bristol tomorrow for a more detailed scan and diagnosis to be made. However I am realistic, I just need to make sure before having to think about making possibly the hardest decision on my life.
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnany, and enjoy every minuite. Life is soooo to short xxxx

Hannpin my thoughts are with you lovely what a totally awful thing to go through :hugs:im so sorry and i hope you have some good news :hugs:



Mummy~L said:


> Sarahbella - My hospital wont tell you what you are having. If we want to find out we have to pay to go privately!

Really most usually ask you if you want to know i thought:shrug:

% more sleeps now till anomoly scan and hopefully an open legged:baby:so as we can see team pink or blue:thumbup:

Tjw congrats on team blue :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

edit=5 more sleeps!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, that site is cool!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

moomin_troll said:


> ive already finished coreys nursery:blush: lol and ive bought 99% of what i need. i thought i was nuts getting it all done so soon but hey im going to need it lol and it gives zane something to look at and can tell its coreys

I want to see pics of the nursery!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive already finished coreys nursery:blush: lol and ive bought 99% of what i need. i thought i was nuts getting it all done so soon but hey im going to need it lol and it gives zane something to look at and can tell its coreys
> 
> I want to see pics of the nursery!!Click to expand...

i will take pictures tomo and post them on here, ive lost my camera memory card so have to take pics on my phone. :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Mark&Annie said:


> This is fun...
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive

:thumbup: fun to watch :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek! House renovations!!! They're bad enough when your NOT preggers - let alone when you are!
> Good luck :) DH is supposed to drywall our baby's room/spare room in the next month - we'll see how that goes!
> 
> FUN! I can't wait to get started on the nursery! Has anyone started theirs? I have everything all picked out and planned though!! Here is Kendon's bedding, but he will have a dark brown crib and dresser, not white =) His walls will be green and brown, and an artist friend is doing a monkey mural on the wall as well!!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3350189Click to expand...

Kylarsmom - I LOVE it! I may have to blatenly steL your nursery idea:blush:


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome Sam!! Have added you to first post :)

Moomin, I've updated your details :thumbup:

Sorry I've been mia, it was Ruby's test photoshoot yesterday in Hertfordshire, so was out all day and then knackered when I got back so I went to bed at 7pm!!!! lol, Ruby and I both woke up at 6.30am today :)

She did really well at the shoot, got some great pics to go forward into the final round of the competition (if she wins she will get a 1yr moddelling contract with Scallywags). I bought my fave pic from the session too - it was just toooooooo cute to resist!! lol, I'll post it up as soon as it arrives (can take a week or so to get here).

We have court on Thursday and Friday this week, final hearing re: Custody of my step daughter Megan. Please wish us luck, her mother and step father have continued to manipulate her and we have had to try so hard to keep stability for her and reassure her as much as possible. It's been such a sad and traumatic situation for all of us, but she has coped really well and we're so proud of her xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

sunshinegirl said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> This is fun...
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive
> 
> :thumbup: fun to watch :thumbup:Click to expand...

agreed!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

tjw said:


> :hi: Welcome Sam!! Have added you to first post :)
> 
> Moomin, I've updated your details :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I've been mia, it was Ruby's test photoshoot yesterday in Hertfordshire, so was out all day and then knackered when I got back so I went to bed at 7pm!!!! lol, Ruby and I both woke up at 6.30am today :)
> 
> She did really well at the shoot, got some great pics to go forward into the final round of the competition (if she wins she will get a 1yr moddelling contract with Scallywags). I bought my fave pic from the session too - it was just toooooooo cute to resist!! lol, I'll post it up as soon as it arrives (can take a week or so to get here).
> 
> We have court on Thursday and Friday this week, final hearing re: Custody of my step daughter Megan. Please wish us luck, her mother and step father have continued to manipulate her and we have had to try so hard to keep stability for her and reassure her as much as possible. It's been such a sad and traumatic situation for all of us, but she has coped really well and we're so proud of her xx

lots and lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck tjw! x


----------



## new mummy2010

tjw said:


> :hi: Welcome Sam!! Have added you to first post :)
> 
> Moomin, I've updated your details :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I've been mia, it was Ruby's test photoshoot yesterday in Hertfordshire, so was out all day and then knackered when I got back so I went to bed at 7pm!!!! lol, Ruby and I both woke up at 6.30am today :)
> 
> She did really well at the shoot, got some great pics to go forward into the final round of the competition (if she wins she will get a 1yr moddelling contract with Scallywags). I bought my fave pic from the session too - it was just toooooooo cute to resist!! lol, I'll post it up as soon as it arrives (can take a week or so to get here).
> 
> We have court on Thursday and Friday this week, final hearing re: Custody of my step daughter Megan. Please wish us luck, her mother and step father have continued to manipulate her and we have had to try so hard to keep stability for her and reassure her as much as possible. It's been such a sad and traumatic situation for all of us, but she has coped really well and we're so proud of her xx

:hugs:For SD Megan bless her and lots of luck im sure you will do great :hugs:,its awful when children are put in these positions by a parent is'nt it im sure she will really appiciate you and her dads foundations of stability :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck TJW!

Aunt bug- Steal away, it's not like we live near each other for anyone to know ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck tjw!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Charlie- Your ds is so cute!! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha thank you :) It was taken a couple of months ago... he's so much bigger and cheekier now lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

My Kylar was all cheeks too, and still is actually!! =)


----------



## abs07

Good luck to your entire family tjw :) xoxo


----------



## tjw

I had a sore throat last night and woke up today with no voice!! :( Hurts even to whisper... Hope it goes soon!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awww :hugs: 
just found this thread its fun!!... https://www.babyandbump.com/just-fun/86644-photo-scavenger-hunt-game-40.html#post9731065 :happydance:


----------



## abs07

Ewww sore throats are no fun!!

I had an awful dream that I lost the baby last night and had to give birth to her. I woke up sobbing and waiting all morning just to feel the baby kick :( What an awful start to the day!


----------



## sequeena

abs07 said:


> Ewww sore throats are no fun!!
> 
> I had an awful dream that I lost the baby last night and had to give birth to her. I woke up sobbing and waiting all morning just to feel the baby kick :( What an awful start to the day!

:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug:


----------



## AuntBug

Tjw - hope you feel better, good luck next week!

Abs, those dreams are terrible :hugs:


----------



## sunshinegirl

:happydance:21 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

So when is V day 23 or 24 weeks.....so nearly there:thumbup:

Love watching RND and comic relief. Did anybody catch Chris Moyles on red button doing his 52hrs radio show?

Loved Smithy starring George Micheal.:happydance:

Wow how pregnant is Claudia Winkleman didn't even know:dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got my 20 week scan tomo :D really looking forward to it and zanes going to be with me which i love to see his little face light up


----------



## sunshinegirl

moomin_troll said:


> ive got my 20 week scan tomo :D really looking forward to it and zanes going to be with me which i love to see his little face light up

:thumbup: Enjoy hope all goes ok :thumbup:

Loved mine as you see everything for longer while they check :baby:


----------



## abs07

Good luck moomin!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hope your scan goes well moomin :)
I have the same sore throat today tjw. Feels like I have been screaming all night lol. A cup of tea with some honey in should help you.
Busy week this week. I am hopefully seeing someone about my SPD today, then hospital on wednesday to monitor our cutie's heartbeat and then scan on Friday. Soooo nervous. I hope you all have a nice week xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

I've got my 20 week scan a week today... yaaaaaayyyyy!! Can't wait to see baby again! Be reassuring to see him/her again, as I haven't felt any movement yet & last time I heard the heartbeat was 3 week ago at midwife appt!



sunshinegirl said:


> :So when is V day 23 or 24 weeks.....so nearly there:thumbup:

V Day = 24 weeks!


----------



## abs07

Good luck this week ladies on your appointments/scans! Everyone have a great week! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

had my 20 week scan today, its definatly a boy lol first thing i saw his dad would be proud lol

silly woman soaked my pants and leggins with gel so wasnt impressed i had to walk home soaking lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> had my 20 week scan today, its definatly a boy lol first thing i saw his dad would be proud lol
> 
> silly woman soaked my pants and leggins with gel so wasnt impressed i had to walk home soaking lol

Aww congrats on your blue bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## milktray

hi im haveing baby number 3 on 23 aug ive got 2 daughters who will be age 11 and 14 (the eldest is 13 at the mo)when baby no 3 is born. ive had my first scan on 12 of feb haveing second on 5 april and a third one on 13 june as they want 2 keep eye on this babys weight as my 11 year old was 10 lb 14 and a half ozs while my 13 year old was 1 lb 14 and a half ozs the 11 year old was 2 weeks late and the 13 year old was 3 and a half months early. :winkwink:


----------



## Courtcourt

Due August 12th and its a girl! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> Ewww sore throats are no fun!!
> 
> I had an awful dream that I lost the baby last night and had to give birth to her. I woke up sobbing and waiting all morning just to feel the baby kick :( What an awful start to the day!

OMG i had a similar dream!! i dreamt i was going to the bathroom and looked down and there was blood everywhere and all the sudden the baby started coming out, and i knew it was too early for it to survive. but the weird thing is i wasnt in any pain! so scary, i hate dreams like that!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

welcome to the new ladies and good luck to the ones who have their scans coming up!! sarah, cant wait to see what team you are on!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Courtcourt said:


> Due August 12th and its a girl! :)

Hey Courtcourt welcome to team PINK:thumbup:

Have my baby girl Cardiac scan tomorrow. Making sure my epilepsy meds have not effected baby heart. Looking forward to seeing her again only a week since last look :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had a dream where i went into early labour and i knew baby was going to die, its awful. the latest was i needed to have a c section, the thought of one really freaks me out


----------



## abs07

I know - aren't those dreams just horrible?!? Why do our minds do this to us?!?

BUT, I did have a great dream last night. Does anyone watch Sons of Anarchy? I'm obsessed and had a dream about Jax and Opie last night. Mmmm mmmm - I'll take it! :)


----------



## Vivienne

19 week scan tomorrow, looking forward to putting a colour on this baby. :baby:


----------



## ProudMommy26

I had a strange dream last night that we went for my scan (at a hospital I've never saw before) And when I got there, the person who was scanning me was a drunk teenager, with all of his friends and the place I had to have my scan was in the toilet, where there was a bed waiting for me and old scanning machine. :haha: What's going on with my head?! lol

Hope your scan goes well Vivienne!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Got my scan at 2pm.... hope everythings OK in there!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> sarah, cant wait to see what team you are on!!

Eeeeek! Tell me about it!! Me & hubby think girl, but my Mum thinks boy because I didn't suffer with morning sickness! Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Got my scan at 2pm.... hope everythings OK in there!!!

Hope everything goes well!!!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck on your scans today ladies!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey can i be added :D im Due on the 14th with our first will know boy or girl at my next scan on the 1st of April


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome to our new ladies, your details have been added to first post :)

Good luck ladies for all your upcoming scans!! 

Anyone heard from Hannpin? She hasn't posted on bnb anymore. Just want to make sure she has good support during this very difficult time x



The Social Worker filed her report and has recommended that Megan stays with us and does not see her stepfather at all. She has recommended reduced contact with her mother too as she knowingly failed to protect her. Will let you know what the judge says on Thursday and Friday - but this looks quite promising, and at last we are able to cling onto the possibility that Megan will never be faced with the same living conditions that she previously endured xx


----------



## hannpin

Hi Guys, thanks for all your lovely messages. I do not want to upset anyone, but would like to let you all know we had to let our little man go. He will suffer no more pain, and will be born sleeping at some point tomorrow or Thurs. RIP little Harri xxxxx

I wish you all the best, and hope to pop in again in Aug to see how your all getting on. xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

sunshinegirl said:


> Courtcourt said:
> 
> 
> Due August 12th and its a girl! :)
> 
> Hey Courtcourt welcome to team PINK:thumbup:
> 
> Have my baby girl Cardiac scan tomorrow. Making sure my epilepsy meds have not effected baby heart. Looking forward to seeing her again only a week since last look :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey is this called an Eco-something scan? like echo cardio something, i cant remember? but if it is, thats what im having on April 8. Its to check the heart.


----------



## Kylarsmom

OH hannpin, so sorry. Words cannont express. 

Good luck ladies with your scans today and coming up very soon!! ;) 

Weird dreams are haunting me still as well! I started having a lot of trouble sleeping at night. I wake up about a million times a night, i dont have trouble getting back to sleep, but just keep waking up off and on literally all night long and this is gross but my uterus and girl parts area is really hurting, especially at night, and when i try to get out of bed. Ugh, not fun!


----------



## mafiamom

hannpin, i am sooooo very sorry. words just cant express~huge hug~

little harri is now cuddling up in the arms of Jesus right now, whole and perfect.


----------



## tjw

Aw honey, so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Wishing you strength and sending warmest heartfelt wishes to you and your family, RIP Harri xxx

I have updated first post. Please let me know if you would like it changed xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

hannpin, thats awful! i couldnt imagine losing a baby so late on in the pregnancy:(

like u said hes not hurting anymore x


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin- I'm so so sorry that this has happened. I'm sending you and your family much love and hugs. RIP Harri xxxxxxx


----------



## abs07

Welcome to the new ladies!

Tjw - that's great news! Congrats! :) 

Hannpin - glad your doing ok during this difficult time. Your so strong and you'll get through this! Xoxo


----------



## abs07

So I got 2 emails today - one that said my baby was the size of a banana, the other said it was the size of a cantaloupe! Lol! Which is it?!!? :)


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> So I got 2 emails today - one that said my baby was the size of a banana, the other said it was the size of a cantaloupe! Lol! Which is it?!!? :)

they are roughly the same size lengh ways :) babies about 22cm


----------



## sam76

Hi all, just to let you know i had my scan today, and were expecting a boy!!!!
Over the Moon!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hannpin :hugs: we are all here for you. R.I.P harri xx

tjw thats brilliant news hope all goes your way for Megan.

Kylarsmom here its called a fetal cardiac scan. Yes they spend about 20 mins just scanning and listening to all areas of the heart. 

Good news on cardiac scan nothing showed up on this appointment they don't want to see me again:happydance:

Baby Megan was such a wiggle again today, feel exhausted today though. Starting to get tired about 3pm everyday now. Had a headache most of the day. Now I'm starting to feel heavier at front. Oh dear it's just gonna get worse:dohh:


----------



## GraceFace85

Hello ladies! I hope it's not too late to join in 
I'm Gracie, and pregnant with my first which is due 2nd August! We don't know the sex yet but have another scan on 14th April so hopefully will be finding out then and I can't wait! Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Vivienne

hannpin said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for all your lovely messages. I do not want to upset anyone, but would like to let you all know we had to let our little man go. He will suffer no more pain, and will be born sleeping at some point tomorrow or Thurs. RIP little Harri xxxxx
> 
> I wish you all the best, and hope to pop in again in Aug to see how your all getting on. xx

:hugs:
I'm so sorry Hannpin. :cry: Bless you little Harri.


----------



## Vivienne

Team :blue: for us. :happydance: Very obviously a boy, oh my!
Perfect little guy.


----------



## mothercabbage

hannpin..:hugs: and prayers are with you..:angel:RIP harri,:angel:sleep well little one xxxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

So sorry Hannpin, rest peacefully little Harri x x x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Here's some pics of baba.... most likely still named Logan, but feels odd naming him quite yet! He doesn't look too banana like.. LOL!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00648.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00647.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00646.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00649.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

gorgeous scan pic :D u can tell he looks like his brother already!

ive already named my boy, did the same with zane lol


----------



## AuntBug

So very sorry Hannpin. My thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Are any of you other ladies with scans next week going insnsane?? I can't wait!!! I have no patience.


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Are any of you other ladies with scans next week going insnsane?? I can't wait!!! I have no patience.

Me me me!! What day is yours? We go Thursday at 10am an I'm jumping out of my skin!!!:wacko:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

AuntBug said:


> Are any of you other ladies with scans next week going insnsane?? I can't wait!!! I have no patience.

I cant wait hehe got mine friday the 1st at 1pm XD


----------



## xsarahbellax

Mine is Monday afternoon!! Eeeek!! I'm excited to see baby again, and to hopefully find out the gender if it cooperates! But also scared & nervous incase it doesn't all go smoothly..


----------



## tjw

Hello ladies, welcome to our new member Grace!:hi:

Congratulations on our two new members of Team BLUE!! :)

Just to let you all know I have changed the first post as it was getting a bit cluttered with scan dates, pics, crl measurements, etc. Now everyone is still shown on their due dates, and still in alphabetical order, but I have limited the info to: member name, baby gender, and bfp date. Hopfully this will make it a lot easier to read and definitely easier for me to keep up to date xx

I will do a second list underneath from the date of the first baby born, which will have the following details: Date baby was born, gender, baby's name, and baby's weight. In order of babies born. xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats Vivienne on your blue bump :D
Mark&Annie - Your scan pics are gorgeous!!! Especially love the one where he's covering his face. Awwww!
I have my main scan on Friday. Can't wait to get it out the way, been so nervous. But very excited!! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Oh and all the best to everyone else who has their scans this/next week! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## abs07

xsarahbellax said:


> Mine is Monday afternoon!! Eeeek!! I'm excited to see baby again, and to hopefully find out the gender if it cooperates! But also scared & nervous incase it doesn't all go smoothly..

Good luck!! I know how you feel - DH doesn't understand why I get nervous - he thinks I'm not thinking "positively", but we all know we can't help it. And it doesn't help when these older women at work say stuff to you like "oh at my 20 week ultrasound they couldn't find a heartbeat and it was horrible." I just wanna say - SHUT IT LADY!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, he looks like his brother!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awww cute scan pics!..i have to wait until the week after next..mine is on the 4th april...:wacko: its driving me nuts!!!!!!!!:haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Annie great scan pic:thumbup::happydance:

:happydance:For all you ladies with scans next week. Hope we going to see some morePinks

I wonder who of us will be the first to have their baby :flower: Even though I'm due on the 1st Aug bet I will go 2 weeks over and end up being mid August.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Oh and I popped into mothercare today. Their Sale started today if anyone interested lots of offers on different things x


----------



## Mark&Annie

sunshinegirl said:


> Annie great scan pic:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> :happydance:For all you ladies with scans next week. Hope we going to see some morePinks
> 
> I wonder who of us will be the first to have their baby :flower: Even though I'm due on the 1st Aug bet I will go 2 weeks over and end up being mid August.

Joshua was 10 days early, so I'm guessing me! Late July :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

i have a feeling i will go over again but aslong as i go naturaly i wont mind :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Pleased for Victoria Beckham bet she was surprised. 1st scan they were told it was another boy, 2nd scan turns out 1st was wrong very obvious its a girl.

After 3 boys they finally get a girl so happy for them x


----------



## moomin_troll

i always said i only wanted one, then oh talked me into having baby 2. now i no im having another boy i think i would of tryed again see if we could make a girl


----------



## AuntBug

My scan is on Monday too, I'm so excited! Regular OB appointment on Friday so I get to hear the hb:cloud9: We tour the hospital on Sunday. Busy week!


----------



## moomin_troll

this baby doesnt want me to sleep. 

everynight i go bed thinking right ile have a early one tonight and yet i cant switch off and then zane gets up early so i fall alseep on the sofa or make him watch tv in my room and i stay in bed lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i go over term too, 8 days with DD and 4 days with DS...ill prob go over with this :baby: too...could be an early sept baby!? (due on 19th aug)scan in 11 sleeps!!!:yipee: im soooo ready to know what team were on! :wacko:
good luck and enjoy to all ladies with up coming scans!! looking forward to pics! xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Ladies,

Not been on for a week or so, lots to catch up on!!

Hanpin - So sorry for you loss. Cant even begin to imagine what you are going through :hugs: RIP baby Harri

Sam - Congrats on your blue bump! :happydance:

Hi Gracie :wave: you are due the same day as me!

Annie - Great scan pics, so so clear! And I love the name Logan :thumbup:

Sorry if I have missed anything important, hope everyone else is ok??

I had Bobby 2 weeks early but have really got it in my head that I am going to go over this time!! Hope its not to early because we are away at a wedding (6 hour drive away) 3 weeks before im due!!

We have also officially decided to stay team :yellow: much to my annoyance. OH really doesnt want to know though, so just a waiting game for us now!!

xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Oh and forgot to add I have my scan tomorrow!! Eeek! Hope everything is ok! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: enjoy your scan!!! im not jelous.............much:blush::haha: xxxxx


----------



## abs07

Mummy~L said:


> Oh and forgot to add I have my scan tomorrow!! Eeek! Hope everything is ok! xx

Good luck! :) And I give you props for staying team yellow! Wish I could too! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

sunshinegirl said:


> Annie great scan pic:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> :happydance:For all you ladies with scans next week. Hope we going to see some morePinks
> 
> I wonder who of us will be the first to have their baby :flower: Even though I'm due on the 1st Aug bet I will go 2 weeks over and end up being mid August.

My c-section will be in July!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Right, start googling every picture of 20 week scans and see what to look for! Even if you don't ask, you might be able to see anyway! especially if it's a boy, by now its pretty obvious ;D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mummy~L said:


> Oh and forgot to add I have my scan tomorrow!! Eeek! Hope everything is ok! xx

I have my scan tomorrow too. All the best :) What time do you have yours?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Nursery Ideas!?

https://WWW.MYSIMPLYSAIDDESIGNS.COM/baneza/

Go to My events, Heather's Daycare Fundraiser, SHOP NOW! Then go to "Youth" And there are tons of cute vinyl decals for baby's/kids rooms! It would help out my daycare as well as you'd get something super unique and cute for your LO's nursery!


----------



## abs07

I had a craving for a Dr. Pepper today at lunch, and oh man is baby moving!! I might have to drink one of these before my scan next week! :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Mark&Annie said:


> Right, start googling every picture of 20 week scans and see what to look for! Even if you don't ask, you might be able to see anyway! especially if it's a boy, by now its pretty obvious ;D

When we found out with Bobby it was very obvious he was a boy! Fingers crossed they go around that area but im not going to hold my breath! :haha:


----------



## Mummy~L

ProudMommy26 said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Oh and forgot to add I have my scan tomorrow!! Eeek! Hope everything is ok! xx
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow too. All the best :) What time do you have yours?Click to expand...

Mine is at 1.20pm! Good luck for yours too! :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

*WE GOT CUSTODY!!!!!*


The final hearing lasted all of 15mins!!! Was meant to be 2days!!! Judge said it was obvious that Megan should stay with her father and me and that we have been her only source of trust, security, and stability. 

So happy it is finally over with and that Megan will now always be safe :dance:


----------



## AuntBug

Wow! Congrats tjw!!!:happydance:


----------



## abs07

Yay tjw!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooo happy for you guys! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Such good new TJW! =)


----------



## tjw

Thank you ladies, Megan was estatic when we told her :)
She shouted out YAY!!!!! I get to stay with my REAL family!!!! 

:D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww huuuuge congrats tjw!!! That's brilliant news x
It's finally time for my main scan in four hours, and I didn't have no sleep at all so I'm feeling awful. So glad today is finally here.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats tjw that brill news! Megan must be so happy! I'm really happy for you and your family x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: congrats tjw xxx


----------



## sequeena

I am so happy for you TJW XXXXX


----------



## Mark&Annie

That is fab news tjw :D So glad she is happy... and with a new baby on the way, what a happy family!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ProudMommy26 said:


> Aww huuuuge congrats tjw!!! That's brilliant news x
> It's finally time for my main scan in four hours, and I didn't have no sleep at all so I'm feeling awful. So glad today is finally here.

I saw your update on your other post in 2nd tri! Congrats on team blue officially!! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Let's start something exciting in here! Let's post pics!! Anyone have any pics of themselves? Also- I wanna see more bump pics in here!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Aww huuuuge congrats tjw!!! That's brilliant news x
> It's finally time for my main scan in four hours, and I didn't have no sleep at all so I'm feeling awful. So glad today is finally here.
> 
> I saw your update on your other post in 2nd tri! Congrats on team blue officially!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :) So glad eveything is ok and he is healthy.


----------



## sequeena

My 21 week bump xx

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189492_1961087512039_1388356992_2270114_5970893_n.jpg

And some baby clothes I bought today, these are the ones I like best x

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190277_1963308487562_1388356992_2272783_5286599_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196770_1963304607465_1388356992_2272781_957756_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189061_1963302927423_1388356992_2272780_6374565_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197472_1963292247156_1388356992_2272773_7728251_n.jpg


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Hey ladies,

Had my scan today, baby was just fine :happydance:

Although, was told it is breech and I have low lying placenta. Not worried about it being breech as there is still loads of time to turn. Not really to worried about the placenta either as its not fully covering so there is a good chance it will move. Got another scan at the begginning of July to check it is out of the way. Fingers crossed as I reall dont want a csection :(

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i think its quiet common for baby to be breech at such a early stage so i really wouldnt worry. hope baby turns soon


----------



## Mark&Annie

I will have to get Mark to take a bump pic. Got no really recent pics of us, just the one on my profile page

This is when Joshua was a few days old

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/wear1.jpg

Fancy dress and random Mark pic!
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/marky.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh and zane when he was 6 days old

recent..ish picture of me and zanie


----------



## sunshinegirl

tjw said:


> *WE GOT CUSTODY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> The final hearing lasted all of 15mins!!! Was meant to be 2days!!! Judge said it was obvious that Megan should stay with her father and me and that we have been her only source of trust, security, and stability.
> 
> So happy it is finally over with and that Megan will now always be safe :dance:

Congratulations :happydance: fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Been out clothes shopping today. Here's some clothes I bought. If you live in the UK, NEXT have a half price sale on this weekend. There's some lovely clothes. But mainly girls clothes though, not many boys x
 



Attached Files:







Joshuaclothes1.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1









joshuaclothes2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1









joshuaclothes3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1









joshuaclothes4.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxyjadexx

ProudMommy26 said:


> Been out clothes shopping today. Here's some clothes I bought. If you live in the UK, NEXT have a half price sale on this weekend. There's some lovely clothes. But mainly girls clothes though, not many boys x

Aww there lovely, I like the little boots! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

sequeena said:


> My 21 week bump xx
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189492_1961087512039_1388356992_2270114_5970893_n.jpg
> 
> And some baby clothes I bought today, these are the ones I like best x
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190277_1963308487562_1388356992_2272783_5286599_n.jpg
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196770_1963304607465_1388356992_2272781_957756_n.jpg
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189061_1963302927423_1388356992_2272780_6374565_n.jpg
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197472_1963292247156_1388356992_2272773_7728251_n.jpg

I want ur bump!!! I've hardly got anything! X


----------



## abs07

I love the pics!!!! :thumbup:

This is my 19 week bump pic:


Our only items bought for the baby so far (until we find out the sex). DH & I both have single brothers, so we had to get the bib for them :haha:


Annnd Kyle and I at a wedding last summer:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive only got a bump picture of me at 18 weeks so ile have to take another. i also have a picture of my bump at 8 months with zane and i dont feel far off that now lol i wud post it but im in a bra and leggins hahah


----------



## jennthompson

I'm loving the bump photos. I need to take one soon :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

I'll take some more bump pics next week, coming down with a bad cough again. Lovely pictures everyone :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

ProudMommy26 said:


> I'll take some more bump pics next week, coming down with a bad cough again. Lovely pictures everyone :)

Get well soon x


----------



## tjw

Lovely pics everyone, I'll post some up during the week :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

xxyjadexx said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> I'll take some more bump pics next week, coming down with a bad cough again. Lovely pictures everyone :)
> 
> Get well soon xClick to expand...

Thank you hun! I've had this cough three times now. Daughter keeps bringing it home from school plus we suffer with asthma so it's always 10x worse when we catch it. Just living on hot water and honey :) x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love the pics!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :) my bump looks lovely in flowy tops like the pic above but in a normal top I just look fat and awful!! :(


----------



## Phantom

Hi ladies,

I had my gender scan on the 23rd.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190544_745259668370_187909972_43366721_5662322_n.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats on your boy Phantom! :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on your blue bump phantom xx


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on team :blue: phantom :yipee:


----------



## abs07

Congrats Phantom! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats phantom! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

I can't believe March is nearly over! Now just 4 months till August, sounds like ages but its going to go so fast! So much to do so little time! I'm teaching english to arabic children and we have their graduation ceremony coming up(they are graduating from kindergarten - awww)They have to do a whole show in english, its been quite a task! (They are 5yrs old) I have been so busy with that I haven't done anything for baby yet! At least being busy has kept time going by quickly and kept me occupied! I think I would go mad if I wasn't still working!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls,

This is my first attempt at posting a photo, so here goes...

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5182/5564203841_5ae673988b_m.jpg

I'm actually really shocked seeing the two side by side, it looks like two completely different people, my body shape has changed so much.

20 week scan tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

It's mental how fast it's going, 6 or so weeks and us girls due at the beginning of August will be in 3rd tri!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

sequeena said:


> It's mental how fast it's going, 6 or so weeks and us girls due at the beginning of August will be in 3rd tri!!

That is scary! Plus - less than three weeks to v day! X


----------



## mothercabbage

lovely bump!! :flower:


----------



## abs07

Can somebody tell me what exactly v-day is? I see it on here but doesn't know what it means!


----------



## xsarahbellax

abs07 said:


> Can somebody tell me what exactly v-day is? I see it on here but doesn't know what it means!

24 weeks = when your pregnancy is viable


----------



## moomin_troll

xxyjadexx said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> It's mental how fast it's going, 6 or so weeks and us girls due at the beginning of August will be in 3rd tri!!
> 
> That is scary! Plus - less than three weeks to v day! XClick to expand...

jesus! dont say that hahaha this pregnancy has gone to fast as it is


----------



## sunshinegirl

22 weeks tomorrow cant believe its been 10weeks since 12 weeks scan. First 12 weeks went so slow last 10 weeks have gone so quick.


----------



## tjw

Congrats Phantom, have updated first post :)

Welcome to Team Blue :thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

Hey ladies -wanted to come in and say despite my overwhelming blue feeling we are TEAM PINK!! 

So suprised...but very excited to welcome my little girl in the world!


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on team :pink: battynora!!:happydance:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on your pink bump Battynora!!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Bettynora!!!

Eeeeek, can't wait for my scan in 6 hours!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Is anyone else suffering with terrible fatigue?? I am sooooo tired all of the time. This morning I struggled to get up so much and all I want to do again now is go back to sleep. By about 7pm tonight I will be ready for bed again! Please tell me im not alone because im getting really fed up of being so tired all the time :cry:


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck for your scan Auntbug :thumbup: xx


----------



## tjw

Congrats BattyNora!! I have updated first post :)

Goodluck Auntbug x

Mummy~L I could sleep all day and all night if OH would let me!! I'm frequently having a 3hr nap in the afternoon just to get through the day and am still worn out again by 7/8pm. I feel drained as soon as I wake up in the morning and am finding it really hard just to get out of bed. Though I still drag myself up to do the school run and to look after my lil Ruby-sweet-cheeks. I feel exhausted though. Thought 2nd tri was meant to be easier?


----------



## sunshinegirl

mummy-L, I know how your feeling. Can't get out of bed in the morning for work I keep getting up later and later. Around 3pm all I want to do is lay down and sleep but can't as I at work esp on Tues & Thurs don't finish till 8pm. When I get home all I want to do is go to bed. 

Bettynora welcome to Pink Team. I was also sure it was a boy then was told girl I was quite shocked.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Battynora, good luck aunt bug!!

I actually have a lot of energy surprisingly ! i get worn out at the end of the day after going going going, but during the day im fine! And i do have a lot of trouble sleeping at night... perhaps its my caffeine addiction... oopss...lol


----------



## moomin_troll

im not sleeping well at night and then with a 2 yr old its not easy, i feel so lazy so i have to make myself do things lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well, so much for mothers' intuition.. hubby & I were both convinced we were having a girl, but 20 week scan revealed it's definitely a BOY!! So, team blue, complete shock!


----------



## moomin_troll

boys are better lol congrats and welcome to team blue :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

Thanks hun. I'm obviously really happy he's healthy, it'll just take a little while to get my head around, as if I'm completely honest I had my heart set on a girl. We went to some baby shops after the scan & I was just drawn to all the cute pink girly outfits! Must train my brain!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

hahaha yeah there are so many gorgeous girl clothes, and not much choice for boys half the time but ive still managed to spend a fortune lol


----------



## tjw

Congrats on Team Blue!! :) x 1st post updated :thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

xsarahbellax said:


> Thanks hun. I'm obviously really happy he's healthy, it'll just take a little while to get my head around, as if I'm completely honest I had my heart set on a girl. We went to some baby shops after the scan & I was just drawn to all the cute pink girly outfits! Must train my brain!!!!

It is strange isn't it...when you've convinced yourself the opposite! I was so convinced we were blue and it totally threw me to be told pink! I'm the opposite to you - always drawn to boy stuff. 

Personally I was so nervous I wouldn't be any good with a girl; i think it made me want a boy. I've always been a tomboy, never been girly at all, DETEST pink (although it is growing on me) and always found it hard to get on with girls...found so many to be horrible, bitchy, self-centred cows I tend to surround myself with blokes or blokey women!!! :D 

BUT it's amazing how quick it grows on you. I know I'll love this little girl with all my heart - and yes I had a little cry at first - but now I'm chatting to her like anything and I can't wait to meet her....pink outfits and all!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Moomin - you;re right it's so hard to get really nice boys clothes... there's nice stuff but there's like one tiny section whereas girls have loaaaaaaads of choice and take up half the shop usually lol :)


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Moomin - you;re right it's so hard to get really nice boys clothes... there's nice stuff but there's like one tiny section whereas girls have loaaaaaaads of choice and take up half the shop usually lol :)

yeah it takes the piss how boys clothes are in the corner and theres rows of girls stuff. ive been shopping in h&m for zane recently spent a fortune but the tshirts are amazing lol


:happydance: i can now see kicks on the outside of my bump and hes jumping around as i type :D


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, although I was sure we were having a boy, we're on :pink: My DH guessed a "baby", he was right :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrants Auntbug and Sarah! Both of you got it wrong, how funny! lol!

Sarah- I am the exact same way. Im so happy and love my little boys so much,but i really enjoy the frilly girl stuff. After 1 boy already I was sooo hoping to get to do the tutus and bows this time. But I just learn to completely avoid even looking at that stuff at the stores! It's hard to want a girl so bad but it does not make you love your boy any less! I wouldnt change either boy for ANYTHING in the world! I just have an aching in my heart for a girl that will probably never go away unless we have a 3rd, which I dont know if that will happen or not, still up in the air right now. Anyway just wanted you to knwo you arent alone feeling that way!! ;)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Thanks girls. I had a real good cry on hubby this morning. I feel awful for being upset about it, I should be thankful that he's healthy, and I am, it'll just take a little while to get my head around "she" being a "he"!! (& to train myself NOT to look at all the cute girly outfits & stuff in the shops!!) We were both just so convinced otherwise, I really don't know why! 

My brother & his wife just had a girl, so I think my parents are pleased they get their first Grandson, and there'll be one of each at Christmas this year! 

Hubby said "Well, we'll just have to keep going until we get a girl.." Ha! Obviously I don't know how I'll feel after labour etc, but I think I would have happily stopped at one if this was a girl. I'd love one of each, but if I ended up with two boys, I really don't know if I could go for third time lucky..!


----------



## ProudMommy26

wow! Congrats on all the beautiful pink and blue bumps. That's brilliant news!!!!! :D
So happy for all of you.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats everyone on your gender scans!! 

I love boys clothes!! They are so cute, especially dungarees. Girls clothes are cute, until they get to about 3 then it's leggings and tops trying to look like little adults, bit creepy IMO! And then there's the washout of PINK! OMG, why does everything have to be PINK?! It's hideous!!! They playground looks like a marshmallow factory exploded over all these little girls! :lol: 
When my nieces were born it took me ages to find nice things in red and blue, but worth the effort they looked much cuter :D


----------



## moomin_troll

hahah yeah i agree that the girls outfits are too grown up sometimes.
and i lobe boys tshirts, zanes got so many funny ones lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i wanted a boy at first and i thought i was having a boy...now i want a girl and im positive im carrying a girl....but wont know until monday!! so im sure ill be ok when we do find out the sex... but i was worried in the first few weeks as i was desperate for another little man, i kinda know how you feel hun, but you have 4.5 months to get used to having a little man come along! im sure you will love him just as much as you would have a little girl..:hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

We're still praying our little girl is healthy. I have a single umbilical artery (SUA) and a soft marker for downs (long bones are 3 weeks behind in growth). We have an amnio on Thursday to check for Trisomy 13, Trisomy 18 and downs. Lots of babies with both SUA and shorter long bones are born perfectly healthy, so we're trying to stay positive, chances are greater that our baby is fine. We'll know results on Monday, it's going to be a long week. :nope:


----------



## Kylarsmom

OH no aunt bug! Im so sorry but Im sure everything will be ok! But im so sorry you have to go through all this and the stress involved! PLEASE keep us updated I will be anxiously waiting to here how things go!!! Thoughts and prayers with you all!


----------



## abs07

Congrats sarah and auntbug on your bumps :) So exciting! And definitely keep us updated on the tests auntbug - I'll say a pray for you :) 

Its 10am here, so that means T minus 48 hours until our scan!! I'm so anxious - I just hope he/she looks healthy!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed for you Auntbug. I hope everything will be ok! x


----------



## tjw

Congrats AuntBug and good luck for your amnio hon xx
Have updated 1st post :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> i wanted a boy at first and i thought i was having a boy...now i want a girl and im positive im carrying a girl....but wont know until monday!! so im sure ill be ok when we do find out the sex... but i was worried in the first few weeks as i was desperate for another little man, i kinda know how you feel hun, but you have 4.5 months to get used to having a little man come along! im sure you will love him just as much as you would have a little girl..:hugs:

oooh we're finding out on the same day ! :) I'm really hoping it's a girl this time... but everyone thinks it's a boy - so I'm blatently wrong :)


----------



## mothercabbage

CharlieKeys said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i wanted a boy at first and i thought i was having a boy...now i want a girl and im positive im carrying a girl....but wont know until monday!! so im sure ill be ok when we do find out the sex... but i was worried in the first few weeks as i was desperate for another little man, i kinda know how you feel hun, but you have 4.5 months to get used to having a little man come along! im sure you will love him just as much as you would have a little girl..:hugs:
> 
> oooh we're finding out on the same day ! :) I'm really hoping it's a girl this time... but everyone thinks it's a boy - so I'm blatently wrong :)Click to expand...

:yipee: for scans on the same day, mine is 1020am(uk time) what time is yours?? im so excited ive been crossing the days off the calendar like a woman obsessed:haha: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck with amnio aunt bug :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i wanted a boy at first and i thought i was having a boy...now i want a girl and im positive im carrying a girl....but wont know until monday!! so im sure ill be ok when we do find out the sex... but i was worried in the first few weeks as i was desperate for another little man, i kinda know how you feel hun, but you have 4.5 months to get used to having a little man come along! im sure you will love him just as much as you would have a little girl..:hugs:
> 
> oooh we're finding out on the same day ! :) I'm really hoping it's a girl this time... but everyone thinks it's a boy - so I'm blatently wrong :)Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: for scans on the same day, mine is 1020am(uk time) what time is yours?? im so excited ive been crossing the days off the calendar like a woman obsessed:haha: xxxClick to expand...

Not until 4.30pm (uk time) - I'm gonna be driving myself mad thinking about it all day so it's proper gonna drag! :dohh: I bet then baby has his/her legs crossed so won't be able to see anything :haha: xxx


----------



## tjw

I got a scan on Monday too - Anomoly one :)

Hopfully they'll confirm that we do indeed have a lil boy bouncing around in there :)


----------



## mothercabbage

CharlieKeys said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i wanted a boy at first and i thought i was having a boy...now i want a girl and im positive im carrying a girl....but wont know until monday!! so im sure ill be ok when we do find out the sex... but i was worried in the first few weeks as i was desperate for another little man, i kinda know how you feel hun, but you have 4.5 months to get used to having a little man come along! im sure you will love him just as much as you would have a little girl..:hugs:
> 
> oooh we're finding out on the same day ! :) I'm really hoping it's a girl this time... but everyone thinks it's a boy - so I'm blatently wrong :)Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: for scans on the same day, mine is 1020am(uk time) what time is yours?? im so excited ive been crossing the days off the calendar like a woman obsessed:haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not until 4.30pm (uk time) - I'm gonna be driving myself mad thinking about it all day so it's proper gonna drag! :dohh: I bet then baby has his/her legs crossed so won't be able to see anything :haha: xxxClick to expand...

i was thinking the same...:dohh: think baby will be shy:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: tjw...a good day for scans i hope, roll on monday!! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

was just gonna say the same thing! lots of scans on monday! :D Gonna have a lot of updating to do :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

well ill be the odd ball my scan is next friday not monday! lol but good luck to the monday gals! its so exciting that everyone is finally finding out the sex of the baby!


----------



## Vivienne

:hi: ladies. so many pinks and blues coming through, it's great! Loving the photos too. Would post but I do not have a bump and am still in my pre preg jeans and pants tops etc! When I say I am 5 months, people stare at my non bump and laugh! I am chunky so I am fairly sure that hides a fair bit.
I have gone mad buying reusable nappies this week as well as disposables and my stepmother just gave me a bulk load of clothes she bought in Sydney including little Ralph Lauren outfits!!! He'll be the smartest dressed kid rolling in the mud in the park!
Buying the furniture this weekend and choosing paint and wallpaper.
Now just waiting for the kicking to start and I'll be sweet!


----------



## ProudMommy26

All the best to those who have scans. Soooo exciting!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

thats another sleep gone only 5 sleeps to go! :yipee:
hope your all well ladies...any scans today?? xx:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Holy cow for once I feel like my scan is ages away! Instead of being weekly my next one is 18th April :lol:


----------



## ProudMommy26

We don't get another scan here now. But we're thinking about paying for a 4D scan with Babybond as we enjoyed it last time. When I'm 27 weeks it will be my daughters birthday, thought it would be a nice day for her so she can see her little brother and her big sister is so excited too. £150 is a lot of money though. We'll see :) Have a nice day all x


----------



## abs07

Hope everyone has a good day today!

Not looking forward to going into work today - we're remodeling and yesterday the paint fumes were so bad I had to move to another office which was awful enough! Here's to hoping today is better!!


----------



## hannpin

Hey Ladies,

Hope you all ok, congrats on all the new boy and girl bumps!! Glad everyone's scans are going well.

So its been a week since we said goodbye to Harri, It has been a hard week, but I think I have today turned a corner in getting back to 'normal'. Obviously I miss him like crazy, but know the decision we made was best for him.

Thanks tjw for the update to 1st post, it is great so see little Harri still there. I do now feel I have turned into the August mummies 2011 stalker!!! Hope you don't mind. Hope to pop in again in a few weeks to see how you all gettin on.


----------



## mothercabbage

hannpin...stalk away :flower: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## moomin_troll

hannpin said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all ok, congrats on all the new boy and girl bumps!! Glad everyone's scans are going well.
> 
> So its been a week since we said goodbye to Harri, It has been a hard week, but I think I have today turned a corner in getting back to 'normal'. Obviously I miss him like crazy, but know the decision we made was best for him.
> 
> Thanks tjw for the update to 1st post, it is great so see little Harri still there. I do now feel I have turned into the August mummies 2011 stalker!!! Hope you don't mind. Hope to pop in again in a few weeks to see how you all gettin on.

u made the best dissision you could as a mother, i think what u did was brave and selfless:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

agreed!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Abs hope you have a better day today!


----------



## Mummy~L

Hannpin - :hugs: Im glad things are starting to get a little easier for you. Stalk away! Will be nice to still see you around xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

moomin_troll said:


> hannpin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all ok, congrats on all the new boy and girl bumps!! Glad everyone's scans are going well.
> 
> So its been a week since we said goodbye to Harri, It has been a hard week, but I think I have today turned a corner in getting back to 'normal'. Obviously I miss him like crazy, but know the decision we made was best for him.
> 
> Thanks tjw for the update to 1st post, it is great so see little Harri still there. I do now feel I have turned into the August mummies 2011 stalker!!! Hope you don't mind. Hope to pop in again in a few weeks to see how you all gettin on.
> 
> u made the best dissision you could as a mother, i think what u did was brave and selfless:hugs:Click to expand...

I Agree.:hugs:

Stalk away I think it will be nice to hear from you to see how you are getting along. :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## tjw

Hannpin, it's good to see you on board hon, I'm sure all of us want to be available for you if you ever need to talk etc. too. From experience I know that often people just don't know what to say so they tend to stay away and avoid, which makes it so much worse. HUGS xx We're always here for you hon xx


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> Hannpin, it's good to see you on board hon, I'm sure all of us want to be available for you if you ever need to talk etc. too. *From experience I know that often people just don't know what to say so they tend to stay away and avoid, which makes it so much worse*. HUGS xx We're always here for you hon xx

yes and u feel like ur being treated like u have the plague.

Hannpin ive recently lost someone myself, its not the same as ur dealing with but if u need a chat pm me x


----------



## sequeena

hannpin said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all ok, congrats on all the new boy and girl bumps!! Glad everyone's scans are going well.
> 
> So its been a week since we said goodbye to Harri, It has been a hard week, but I think I have today turned a corner in getting back to 'normal'. Obviously I miss him like crazy, but know the decision we made was best for him.
> 
> Thanks tjw for the update to 1st post, it is great so see little Harri still there. I do now feel I have turned into the August mummies 2011 stalker!!! Hope you don't mind. Hope to pop in again in a few weeks to see how you all gettin on.

Hey honey, I'm so sorry about Harri but so happy to see you posting here :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## abs07

Thanks mummy! It was much better today!

So glad your feeling a little better hannpin - we're glad to have you stay!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Evening all :D Just had a bath and my DH hasn't seen me naked for about a week (shifts etc!) and I have apparently grown... everywhere!! Well I feel like a blimp :lol: I was no way this big last time, I was so happy not to get stretch marks last time, but if I get well massive, I might this time!! Boooooo!!! I am coca buttering my belly every night like mad, I really don't want them!!

I took this pic a day or so before I popped last time, and I swear I am nearly that big already, give me a couple more weeks :cry:

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/SDC11094.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt get any stretch marks with zane until 41 weeks and then i got covered :(
ive got a picture of me at 8 months but im in my bra haha so not sure if im going to post it yet lol.

i did take this picture yesterday tho, i was so small with zane at this stage


----------



## Kylarsmom

i didnt get stretch marks last time either, except one teeny tiny one where my belly button ring had been! Really hoping i dont get any this time either!!


----------



## nina112577

My name is nina i'm 28 have been trying for 8 yrs. 22-1, due in august 2. One mc... We are so excited we are having a boy and he moves alot !!!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Nina - congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww cute bumps and congrats/welcome nina. :)
I got covered with stretch marks whilst carrying my girls, and I spent loads of money on special creams to help stop them... But nothing could :(
I think the same thing is going to happen with this one, I'm so huge already.


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi everyone! 

Im an August Mummy :D Im due our second little baby on 5th August 2011! We're Team Yellow so its a surprise bump! :thumbup: 

Ive definitly found that Ive gotten so much bigger so much quicker this time around too! :D

Look forward to chatting with you all! Moomin Troll, I think we were pregnant 1st time around together, I remember you from September 2008 Mummies group! :wave:

xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

ProudMommy26 said:


> Aww cute bumps and congrats/welcome nina. :)
> I got covered with stretch marks whilst carrying my girls, and I spent loads of money on special creams to help stop them... But nothing could :(
> I think the same thing is going to happen with this one, I'm so huge already.

Nooooo!! The creams must work!! I need hopppppeeee!!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Nina :wave:

Hi Lisa :wave: We are staying team yellow too :yellow:


----------



## mothercabbage

i got quite a few on my hips with DD and a few small ones at the bottom of my bump with DS..i know ill get more this time too, creams lotions and potions......i tried them all,2,3 and 4 times a day, either you have stretchy skin or you dont! nothing a t-shirt cant fix though!!:happydance:.....4 sleeps until gender scan :yipee:


----------



## moomin_troll

xLisax said:


> :wave: Hi everyone!
> 
> Im an August Mummy :D Im due our second little baby on 5th August 2011! We're Team Yellow so its a surprise bump! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive definitly found that Ive gotten so much bigger so much quicker this time around too! :D
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all! Moomin Troll, I think we were pregnant 1st time around together, I remember you from September 2008 Mummies group! :wave:
> 
> xx

hahah thats amazing :D 
im also due the day after you lol the september thread got so quiet which is a shame


----------



## moomin_troll

mothercabbage said:


> i got quite a few on my hips with DD and a few small ones at the bottom of my bump with DS..i know ill get more this time too, creams lotions and potions......i tried them all,2,3 and 4 times a day, either you have stretchy skin or you dont! nothing a t-shirt cant fix though!!:happydance:.....4 sleeps until gender scan :yipee:

i agree if your going to get them you will. i was so upset about how many i got from 41 weeks :( because i do have very stretchy skin, it just couldnt handle zanes big butt lol


----------



## mothercabbage

moomin_troll said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i got quite a few on my hips with DD and a few small ones at the bottom of my bump with DS..i know ill get more this time too, creams lotions and potions......i tried them all,2,3 and 4 times a day, either you have stretchy skin or you dont! nothing a t-shirt cant fix though!!:happydance:.....4 sleeps until gender scan :yipee:
> 
> i agree if your going to get them you will. i was so upset about how many i got from 41 weeks :( because i do have very stretchy skin, it just couldnt handle zanes big butt lolClick to expand...

must admit with DD if she had come out on time i wouldnt have got 1!!! nevermind, id rather sit here moaning about having them rather than not being able to get :bfp:...im smothering my bump with cocoa butter, helps with the tightness feeling and itchyness:thumbup: x


----------



## moomin_troll

mothercabbage said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i got quite a few on my hips with DD and a few small ones at the bottom of my bump with DS..i know ill get more this time too, creams lotions and potions......i tried them all,2,3 and 4 times a day, either you have stretchy skin or you dont! nothing a t-shirt cant fix though!!:happydance:.....4 sleeps until gender scan :yipee:
> 
> i agree if your going to get them you will. i was so upset about how many i got from 41 weeks :( because i do have very stretchy skin, it just couldnt handle zanes big butt lolClick to expand...
> 
> must admit with DD if she had come out on time i wouldnt have got 1!!! nevermind, id rather sit here moaning about having them rather than not being able to get :bfp:...im smothering my bump with cocoa butter, helps with the tightness feeling and itchyness:thumbup: xClick to expand...

yeah i agree atleast we can moan about them and weve got a pretty good reason to have them


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome Nina and Lisa! Lisa, you are due same day as me! ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

checking in to see how August momma's are doing.....:hugs:....xxx


----------



## tjw

:hi: Hi Nina and Lisa, have added you both to first post :thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

moomin_troll said:


> xLisax said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi everyone!
> 
> Im an August Mummy :D Im due our second little baby on 5th August 2011! We're Team Yellow so its a surprise bump! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive definitly found that Ive gotten so much bigger so much quicker this time around too! :D
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all! Moomin Troll, I think we were pregnant 1st time around together, I remember you from September 2008 Mummies group! :wave:
> 
> xx
> 
> hahah thats amazing :D
> im also due the day after you lol the september thread got so quiet which is a shameClick to expand...

Wow, so your sons birthday is 25th September 2008 and mines is 27th September 2008...then Im due number 2 on 5th August 2011 and you're due number 2 on 6th August 2011...crazy, atm we've got an almost identical age gap! :D :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## xLisax

& thank you for adding me to the front too :flower: xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

xLisax said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLisax said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi everyone!
> 
> Im an August Mummy :D Im due our second little baby on 5th August 2011! We're Team Yellow so its a surprise bump! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive definitly found that Ive gotten so much bigger so much quicker this time around too! :D
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all! Moomin Troll, I think we were pregnant 1st time around together, I remember you from September 2008 Mummies group! :wave:
> 
> xx
> 
> hahah thats amazing :D
> im also due the day after you lol the september thread got so quiet which is a shameClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, so your sons birthday is 25th September 2008 and mines is 27th September 2008...then Im due number 2 on 5th August 2011 and you're due number 2 on 6th August 2011...crazy, atm we've got an almost identical age gap! :D :thumbup:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup:
it seemed like a good idea at the time to have baby 2 lol but now im just scared sh*tless hahaha. zanes doing so well tho and seems very excited about new baby. altho when hes actualy here who knows :S
hows ur lo acting about it?


----------



## abs07

Okey dokey girls, it's official! We're on Team Pink - its a girl! :happydance:

Everything looks good - she's 12 ounces and was jumping all over the place! The ultrasound tech wasn't too thrilled that I had a Pepsi before the scan, but oh well! :haha: Now comes the hard part: picking the name! We had our boy name all picked out of course! :wacko:


----------



## xLisax

Haha, same here...Max is actually a lot more switched on about the baby than I gave him credit for, I didnt think he'd understand yet! :) Its lovely seeing him take it all in! It feels like its FLYING this time around doesnt it?

xxxx


----------



## xLisax

abs07 said:


> Okey dokey girls, it's official! We're on Team Pink - its a girl! :happydance:
> 
> Everything looks good - she's 12 ounces and was jumping all over the place! The ultrasound tech wasn't too thrilled that I had a Pepsi before the scan, but oh well! :haha: Now comes the hard part: picking the name! We had our boy name all picked out of course! :wacko:

:cloud9: Abs, I havent seen you on here since our December Testers thread! :yipee: (I lurk in journals a lot! :haha:) HUGE congrats on your little lady!!! :pink: :pink: 

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

xLisax said:


> Haha, same here...Max is actually a lot more switched on about the baby than I gave him credit for, I didnt think he'd understand yet! :) Its lovely seeing him take it all in! It feels like its FLYING this time around doesnt it?
> 
> xxxx

zane thinks hes pregnant hahaha

ive done coreys room so zane knows that its all coreys, i show him everything ive bought and he loves the scans. hes one smart cookie lol

yeah times going far too fast, ive had a pretty hard time during this pregnancy thats made it go so much faster for me.


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: Yeah I had to explain to Max the other day that only ladies can have babies :dohh:

Corey, love your name choice :cloud9: I bet Zane is so excited that hes going to have a new baby brother :)

Ah sorry to hear youve had a bad time :( Hope you're all ok now?! :hugs:

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

xLisax said:


> :rofl: Yeah I had to explain to Max the other day that only ladies can have babies :dohh:
> 
> Corey, love your name choice :cloud9: I bet Zane is so excited that hes going to have a new baby brother :)
> 
> Ah sorry to hear youve had a bad time :( Hope you're all ok now?! :hugs:
> 
> xx

my oh wanted to use corey for zane but i got my way lol so thought id use it this time.

not sure ile ever be 100% but im getting there and very excited about baby 2, just worried about the birth now hahaha


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: :hugs:

Dont even get me started about the birth..I am pooping myself now I know what it feels like :rofl: And Max was 10lbs :shock: Im hoping this one is slightly daintier! :haha:

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

xLisax said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Dont even get me started about the birth..I am pooping myself now I know what it feels like :rofl: And Max was 10lbs :shock: Im hoping this one is slightly daintier! :haha:
> 
> xx

jesus and i was worried about this one being big, zane was 8lb3 but very long hahaha
im planning a home birth so hoping i pop by myself this time :S


----------



## sequeena

Hiya ladies how are we? I'm 22 weeks today and feeling good, though getting more and more out of breath. I think I'm doing a bit too much walking as my hips ache and my feet burn... but such is life when you don't drive and live on a mountain.

Got a pic of my bump, bit of a weird perspective as my OH took it lying down. It is bigger than what it looks like xx

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199122_1979456091242_1388356992_2295124_1924320_n.jpg

Anyone around 22 weeks or mums on their second did you notice an increase in activity? Thomas is so active today, the most he's ever been. I've counted at least 50 kicks x


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah this is my second and hes far more active then zane was.

im seeing kicks and wriggles on the outside already and i didnt with zane till past 6 months.

im loving it


----------



## xLisax

MT-I really hope you get your home birth :cloud9: That would be so lovely! :)

Sequeena, fab bump hun!! :flower: Ive def noticed an increase in movement this week..I was just writing about it in my journal! :) Kicks are stronger! :yipee: Im hoping OH will be able to feel them soon! :dance:

xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm not getting those yet.... obviously because this is my first and poor Thomas has some flab to get through :lol: the kicks are getting much stronger but he prefers to stay down low. OH still hasn't felt him yet as he keeps stopping :( Nevermind, hopefully won't be long!


----------



## sequeena

Oh lisa link me to your journal :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

Any first timers at 20 weeks not felt any movement at all yet..??


----------



## xLisax

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...k-bump-pic-pg43-x-20wk-scan-pics-pg-36-x.html

:flower: Would love to have you and Thomas as stalkers :yipee: :yipee: 

xx


----------



## sequeena

xLisax said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...k-bump-pic-pg43-x-20wk-scan-pics-pg-36-x.html
> 
> :flower: Would love to have you and Thomas as stalkers :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> xx

I'm on my way! :D


----------



## AuntBug

xsarahbellax said:


> Any first timers at 20 weeks not felt any movement at all yet..??

I'll be 19 on Sat and I've only felt her a few times.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies,

Amnio went well, we'll have results on Monday. Thanks you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## sunshinegirl

My little girl been doing a tap dance since 18 weeks. This is my first baby and am 22 weeks and she punches and kicks mostly in the evening


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats on the pink ABS!!!!!!!!

Auntbug- glad it went well, cant wait to hear the results. what were the results of the blod test or did you do that part?

We are moving Kylar into a toddler bed this weekend! Well, it is his crib that is a convertible but CONVERTING it into a toddler bed, he discovered how to climb out! Can't believe how big he is getting!! Went and looked at nursery furniture tonight too, so exciting! We are getting our tax refund soon and are getting the furniture with it, I can't wait!!!! =)


----------



## abs07

Ooohhh furniture shopping is so fun kylarsmom! Good luck! :) We went window shopping tonight which was fun!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Had my 20 week scan and we are on team BLUE XD


----------



## Mummy~L

xsarahbellax said:


> Any first timers at 20 weeks not felt any movement at all yet..??

I didn't feel anything from my first until 22 weeks! Will hopefully be any day for you now xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on you blue bump Missmummy xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed Auntbug that your little cutie will be fine! Keeping you in my thoughts x

Congrats MissMummy2Be on your blue bump and abs on your pink bump. :happydance:

Cute bump sequeena :)

Can't believe it's Friday already!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats on the pink ABS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Auntbug- glad it went well, cant wait to hear the results. what were the results of the blod test or did you do that part?
> 
> We are moving Kylar into a toddler bed this weekend! Well, it is his crib that is a convertible but CONVERTING it into a toddler bed, he discovered how to climb out! Can't believe how big he is getting!! Went and looked at nursery furniture tonight too, so exciting! We are getting our tax refund soon and are getting the furniture with it, I can't wait!!!! =)

Aww how exciting! Hope it goes well :) I remember once my girls went into their bed... That was when I realized they are getting so big now. Time goes too fast when you have children :cry:


----------



## xLisax

Auntbug - So glad the amnio went well, I had to have a CVS at 12 weeks and the waiting for results was, I found, the worst part :hugs: :hugs: I hope they get them nice and quickly for you :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats on your blue bump MissMummy :blue: :yipee:

Friday again...its crazy how quickly the weeks are flying! I'm 22 weeks today :wohoo: Feeling very happy!! 

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes been in a toddler bed since 11 months. hes had his cot bed, a thomas bed and now a jcb digger hahaha
i got abit mad with bedroom themes


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats abs and MissMummy! It's so nice to know.

Kylarsmom - my first round of bloods were 1/69 chance for DS, pretty high, but they went down to 1/710 with the second set. We'll know one way or another on Monday.


----------



## mothercabbage

fxd for you auntbug :hugs: xxxxxxx
congrats to all with gender scans!! :yipee:....
here is week 2o bump!!:wacko:how bigggggggggggg!!:haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







bump 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xLisax

Wowza MC, bump is looking gorgeous! :flower:

Heres my 21 week bump :D I feel huge too! (Excuse the complete pink overload..I had to take the pic at my mums and was in my little sis' room! :dohh:)

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/100_1840.jpg

:kiss:

x


----------



## moomin_troll

ok i feel tiny now compared to u ladies lol gorgeous bumps x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Here's mine, taken today :) (20+3)
 



Attached Files:







20wkbelly.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tjw

Congrats Abs on your Pink bump!!
Congrats Mummy2be on your Blue bump!!

First post updated :)


Glad amnio went well Auntbug, keeping fingers crossed for Monday!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ace bumps:happydance: lets see more!!!
@XlisaX......ive seen your pic on another thread:thumbup:..i remember reading about the pink overload in your sis's room..:haha: either that or im having mad dreams!!! :wacko:
:hugs: to all xxxxxx


----------



## abs07

Thanks tjw!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aw congrats on the blue bump miss

Love all the bump pics, ill take one and upload it in a minute or two of my 22 week bump today!! 

Wow a toddler bed since 11 months, he must be a good boy, lol! Kylar NEVER would of behaved that young in a toddler bed, especially since he wasnt even walking until 13 months. I agree with whoever said it makes you stop and realize how big they are . To me its a bigger milestone than getting rid of the binky and some other things, bc a crib to me represents a baby and a bed is a big boy! AH! Glad I have another one coming so that Kylar's growing up isnt AS sad!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

22 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xLisax

mothercabbage said:


> ace bumps:happydance: lets see more!!!
> @XlisaX......ive seen your pic on another thread:thumbup:..i remember reading about the pink overload in your sis's room..:haha: either that or im having mad dreams!!! :wacko:
> :hugs: to all xxxxxx

Hehe, you arent going mad! I post in the Summer Babies (july to mid august) bump thread too! :thumbup: 

I just noticed too...HAPPY HALFWAY! :dance:

xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Everyone has such nice bumps! X


----------



## Vivienne

xsarahbellax said:


> Any first timers at 20 weeks not felt any movement at all yet..??

Just flutters no real kicks or anything, but midwife said he's liable to be kicking inward and when he turns I'll know all about it!


----------



## Vivienne

Lovely bumps ladies.

No real bump yet here just a fat roll above my belly button where everything has moved to and a tiny lump below that which apparently is my baby. He and my uterus are expanding inwards at the moment so I've told but should start to flip around soon??? Odd.

Furniture shopping tomorrow for us :happydance:

Have a lovely weekend on the other side of the world!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx XlisaX so glad to be onto the second half!! but its going so fast im getting scared!!! :argh:
just wanted to share this too...watch carefully!! xx
https://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/mothercabbage/?action=view&current=P4010084.mp4


----------



## xLisax

:cloud9: Awww you are getting some strong kicks there!! Im def gunna film mine kicking now, didnt even think to do that :thumbup:

I am the same...my first pregnancy went soooo slowly, this one is speeding by! Im starting to feel as if I dont have enough time left to get everything ready :haha: 

Kylarsmom...gorgeous bump hun! Everyones bumps are so neat! :D

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww! Sooo cute mothercabbage. I'm getting the same kicks too, isn't it great :)


----------



## mothercabbage

a tiny baby making a big fuss!!:haha: get your kicks filmed girls, id love to see it!...will deffo look more " alien like" as weeks go on!


----------



## abs07

Cute bumps! <3


----------



## AuntBug

Abs - did you get much snow for April Fools?


----------



## Mummy~L

Abs I've only just noticed you are having a girl! Congrats on your pink bump :pink:
Xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

what do you mean film your baby kicks? like video your stomach move? if so, ive been trying lol


----------



## magicbubble

got my 20 week scan this coming friday! i hope hope hope we can find out if it is a boy or a girl - reeeeaaalllly i do :D 

i am so excited!!! i really want to go shopping after aswell and buy at least one thing pink or blue. we went to an nct nearly new sale yesterday and apart from a photoframe that you can put a little clay handprint in we came out empty handed. its too hard to choose things when you cant picture what baby will be wearing or what its room will be like just cos you dont know what colour baby it is :)

yay for friday - please baby buttondumpling do NOT cross your legs!!! :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

magicbubble said:


> got my 20 week scan this coming friday! i hope hope hope we can find out if it is a boy or a girl - reeeeaaalllly i do :D
> 
> i am so excited!!! i really want to go shopping after aswell and buy at least one thing pink or blue. we went to an nct nearly new sale yesterday and apart from a photoframe that you can put a little clay handprint in we came out empty handed. its too hard to choose things when you cant picture what baby will be wearing or what its room will be like just cos you dont know what colour baby it is :)
> 
> yay for friday - please baby buttondumpling do NOT cross your legs!!! :D

Aww I hope it goes well :) You may think it will drag, but Friday will come round quick enough for you.

Happy Mothers Day everyone.
My morning has started off terrible so far. My 5 year old daughter has flooded the entire upstairs and it's all leaking downstairs too. Not a good start lol.
Hope you all have a great day. x


----------



## magicbubble

thank you proudmommy - cant wait!

and 'oh no!' to you! i did that to my mummys house a few years ago - left the bath running and forgot about it. it ran through the cieling into the kitchen and needed 3 rooms redecorating as a result! luckily the insurance paid for it but oh my was i in so much trouble!!! we had those air humidifiers in the dining room/kitchen for ages collecting water 

i hope you get it sorted ok x


----------



## xLisax

Happy Mothers Day everyone :cloud9: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Kylarsmom said:


> what do you mean film your baby kicks? like video your stomach move? if so, ive been trying lol

yea :flower: if you look back i put up a link for a video of my belly moving..:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL MUMS AND MUMS2B
hope you all have a fab day being spoilt!!
scan tomorrow!!! excitement gone! fear now taken over, FXd baby is healthy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

magicbubble said:


> thank you proudmommy - cant wait!
> 
> and 'oh no!' to you! i did that to my mummys house a few years ago - left the bath running and forgot about it. it ran through the cieling into the kitchen and needed 3 rooms redecorating as a result! luckily the insurance paid for it but oh my was i in so much trouble!!! we had those air humidifiers in the dining room/kitchen for ages collecting water
> 
> i hope you get it sorted ok x

lol Thanks hun! Luckily, it doesn't look that bad and the leaking has stopped now. PHEW! I was such a stress head when I saw it though as you can imagine. The same thing happened when she put tissue in the sink and left the tap running a year ago. Bless them.

YAY for your scan Mothercabbage!! Hope everything goes well :)


----------



## AuntBug

Is it Mothers Day today in the UK? Ours isn't until May.


----------



## moomin_troll

well zane just bought me some lovely maternity jeans and afew tops hahaha he also with the help of my mum got mu chocs which hes eaten and a card :D

he also managed to get a new toy and lots of new jeans.....not sure how he managed that 1 lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well girlies, I've had a productive weekend 

Yesterday hubby & I went to an NCT nearly new sale & got 10 little outfits for £14! Two of them brand new with tags & the others practically new!

Then when we got home a card had come in the post for me.. a mothers day card from baby!! Hubby ordered it from Moonpig with a scan photo in a heart on the front & a lovely message. It was so unexpected I cried my eyes out!!

Then today hubby was working, so Mum helped me with a carboot sale to raise baby funds. We did really well, and to top it off the lady next to us was selling an Avent steam steriliser for £3, so we snapped it up!

Hope you're all well! Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep its mothersday here in UK..:happydance:
just over 12 hours before my scan!! :/ nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck to all the ladies who have scans today!! :happydance:

Cn't wait to hear your updates :)


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck on scans today ladies! :pink: needs to catch up here :)


----------



## mothercabbage

ITS A BOY!!!!!!! all fine and healthy!! :happydance: pics will follow shortly! xx


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Abs - did you get much snow for April Fools?

Yes, and it was no April Fools! >:o We got about 3 inches, but luckily it was gone by the next day. Supposed to be 65 today - whoo hoo! (Even tho its supposed to be only 40 tomorrow) Gotta love the ole O-H! :)


----------



## abs07

Yay! Congrats on the boy mothercabbage!!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx xx:happydance:
here he is..x
 



Attached Files:







scan 3.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jennthompson

abs07 said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Abs - did you get much snow for April Fools?
> 
> Yes, and it was no April Fools! >:o We got about 3 inches, but luckily it was gone by the next day. Supposed to be 65 today - whoo hoo! (Even tho its supposed to be only 40 tomorrow) Gotta love the ole O-H! :)Click to expand...

Haha! I am really tired of this crazy Ohio weather...but I am def enjoying the breeze blowing thru my windows right now :)


----------



## xLisax

Ahh huge congrats on your little man MC!!! :blue: :blue: :blue: :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Mother Cabbage!! Team blue rocks!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend! I had a really bad weekend. Yesterday we got in my car to go to breakfast before church, when all the sudden we felt a speed bump. We were joking about what on earth it could be, when we look in the rearview mirror and see our kitty flipping wildly in the air like a fish out of water, it was horrible she looked in immense pain, i started screaming and was hysterical. DH said oh shit and turned around and i said don't let Kylar see and i covered my face and just cried and cried and he said she was already dead and i couldn't watch what he did with her. i really wish i hadn't witnessed it b/c i keep getting flash backs of what she looked like in the rearview mirror. i was a mess all day. =(


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :flower: :hugs: so sorry xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend! I had a really bad weekend. Yesterday we got in my car to go to breakfast before church, when all the sudden we felt a speed bump. We were joking about what on earth it could be, when we look in the rearview mirror and see our kitty flipping wildly in the air like a fish out of water, it was horrible she looked in immense pain, i started screaming and was hysterical. DH said oh shit and turned around and i said don't let Kylar see and i covered my face and just cried and cried and he said she was already dead and i couldn't watch what he did with her. i really wish i hadn't witnessed it b/c i keep getting flash backs of what she looked like in the rearview mirror. i was a mess all day. =(

Aww hun that's awful :( Big hugs to you xxx :hugs:

Congrats on your blue bump Mothercabbage. He has the cutest nose ever. Glad everything went well x


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on your blue bump :blue: mothercabbage!!!

Awww Kylarsmom :hugs: that is awful! So sorry xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls!!:yipee:
more :hugs: kylarsmom xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom so sorry to hear you had such a bad day.:hugs:

Happy Mothers day to all the mums for yesterday. Sorry I have not been on here was away in manchester for work.

I have attached a bump pic from last night. Thought I would get one while I was dressed up for the evening. 23 weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Clynol 2011 024.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## abs07

Jenn - where at in OH are you?!?

Kylarsmom - so sorry to hear that! Its amazing how attached we are to our animals! We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(


----------



## tjw

Kylersmom, so sorry you went through that hon :hugs: xx

Mothercabbage, Congrats on your lil man! Have updated first post :thumbup:

Had my scan today and was confirmed lil boy. He was a complete exhibitionist and at one point was sucking his toes!!! lol lil tinker!! All organs and bones etc just as they should be, and he's measuring exactly on target (whereas Ruby was already measuring ahead by this point due to gestational diabetes.... so maybe I don't have it this time?... yet!). Was lovely to see him again :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you everyone for the hugs and everything. I will be ok, just a sad accident , i already feel better today about it than yesterday. If I could just quit replaying it in my head =( 
TJW- thats cute that he was sucking his toes!!
Sunshine- Cute bump! It's fun to get all dressed up sometimes, I love it! 

I got 2 new maternity dresses this weekend that are super cute, can't wait to wear them, I'll post pics when I do!! ;)


----------



## Mark&Annie

abs07 said:


> We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(

Seriously?? Why?? I'm sure you can find a way to keep it if you really want to. Sorry but I get upset when people say this :cry: If you want any advice, just ask! We have four dogs and 3 cats... the two can co-exist, even if they have to be kept separately for safety...


----------



## jett

Had my scan today, all looks good, not thinking about the big head , but we're having a girl!


----------



## sunshinegirl

jett said:


> Had my scan today, all looks good, not thinking about the big head , but we've having a girl!

Congrats welcome to the Pinkteam x x


----------



## jett

ty, I'm now just letting it sink in, hubbys happy that mean I have to teach her everything not him lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congratulations jett! :D 
And glad your scan went well tjw :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Congrats Jett :) First post updated x


----------



## Mummy~L

Glad you scan went well tjw!

Congrats on your pink bump Jett :pink:


----------



## sequeena

Mark&Annie said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(
> 
> Seriously?? Why?? I'm sure you can find a way to keep it if you really want to. Sorry but I get upset when people say this :cry: If you want any advice, just ask! We have four dogs and 3 cats... the two can co-exist, even if they have to be kept separately for safety...Click to expand...

I agree, where there's a will there's a way hun don't give up on your dog yet! I've got a mastiff, a german shepherd, a small collie/terrier and 3 cats. It'll be hard work but I'm sure things will work themselves out :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on everyones scans!! :) we has ours today and we're 100% having a :blue: !!! Really happy :)


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats charliekeys :D

im so excited about having 2 boys


----------



## CharlieKeys

They're gonna all get into so much mischief ha ha! And we're gonna be outnumbered :p


----------



## moomin_troll

im dreading when my boys are older already. zanes got a cheeky smile and already loves the ladies so if hes anything like his dad ile be a granny by the time im 30 hahaha


----------



## jett

congratulations Charliekeys!


----------



## abs07

Mark&Annie said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(
> 
> Seriously?? Why?? I'm sure you can find a way to keep it if you really want to. Sorry but I get upset when people say this :cry: If you want any advice, just ask! We have four dogs and 3 cats... the two can co-exist, even if they have to be kept separately for safety...Click to expand...

I know, I know and I feel awful saying it :( We got him when he was a year old as a rescue. He's come a LONG way since we got him (he couldn't go through doors and you couldn't make sudden movements, just very skittish). We have a very very small house and its been fine, but I'm getting nervous about the baby. We have a smaller dog and I think he thinks he's little! He's very doppy and is always throwing his head and paws around. The other day I fell down the stairs b/c he was trying to run past me and knocked me down. It scared both DH and I :( Please Annie - if you have any suggestions they're appreciated! The only good thing that could come out of it is that my brother in law would take him - at least we could still see him on a regular basis... :cry:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats on all the scans today! So glad they all went well :)

:hugs: Kylarsmom, I'd be devastated. 

AFM - great news! Got results and NO chromosomal abnormalities found :happydance: :dance: :happydance: We're so releived!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have to say about the dog situation, it really does depend on the circumstances, BUT you baby comes first.. We had to get rid of our boxer when kylar was 2 weeks old bc he attacked and killed 2 horses and the one and only time he was around kylar he charged at him and almost attacked him! Now that was an extreme situation, but if your baby is at risk, keeping them "away" from them isn't good enough b/c accidents happen and they get loose. But if its not harmful, you should do whatever you can to keep them I agree! just saying there ARE some circumstances where they need to find a new home, it is so sad and hard to make such decisions though!!


----------



## tjw

Auntbug, congrats hon that GREAT news!!!!! :thumbup:

Charliekeys, congrats on team BLUE! Have updated first post :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Auntbug - congrats :) so glad baby's healthy!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

abs07 said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(
> 
> Seriously?? Why?? I'm sure you can find a way to keep it if you really want to. Sorry but I get upset when people say this :cry: If you want any advice, just ask! We have four dogs and 3 cats... the two can co-exist, even if they have to be kept separately for safety...Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I know and I feel awful saying it :( We got him when he was a year old as a rescue. He's come a LONG way since we got him (he couldn't go through doors and you couldn't make sudden movements, just very skittish). We have a very very small house and its been fine, but I'm getting nervous about the baby. We have a smaller dog and I think he thinks he's little! He's very doppy and is always throwing his head and paws around. The other day I fell down the stairs b/c he was trying to run past me and knocked me down. It scared both DH and I :( Please Annie - if you have any suggestions they're appreciated! The only good thing that could come out of it is that my brother in law would take him - at least we could still see him on a regular basis... :cry:Click to expand...

Yes of course your children always come first, I have soft as muck dogs but still err on the side of caution as they are big and clumsy sometimes! Before we had Joshua, we had two Pointers and a Beagle (we now have 3 Pointers!). We always had a gate on the stairs so the cats could get away from them if they needed some peace, maybe you could try this? When I was pregnant we decided to limit the time they were allowed to roam the house and restricted them to the utility room. After a long mornings walk they sleep all day anyway. This works really well for us, they have a run and kennel in the garden too for brighter days. Joshua likes to put his toys in through the bars and the dogs eat his toys :shrug: They don't really play together yet, they still knock him down by accident! But they spend time when he's in a buggy and I used to carry him when I walked them before I got fat again! :haha: when we move, it's a much smaller house (but better location, hence the move) and the dogs will have to live permanently in a purpose built kennel outside. I feel a bit mean, but as I said once walked and fed they sleep all day, and there's no way I would part with them! As he gets bigger they will be able to play together in the garden, Pixi Beagle plays sometimes because she is the smallest!
I hope you find a way to keep your dogs, once children are a bit bigger, a dog is the best thing in the world to a child!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Argh!!! I just realised my ticker is moving waaaay too fast!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

times going abit too fast for me aswel lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls, congrats on the scans everyone!:happydance: its still sinking in i got the team i wanted!!:happydance: kept saying thanx to OH for a blue sperm :rofl::rofl: 
its cute when babies do things at their scans, sucking toes is cute! :awww: our little man stuck him thumb up at us, seemed to be right after i screamed "iTS A BOY!!!"...he knows mummy was pleased:thumbup:...:haha:
thanx for updating 1st post tjw:hugs::kiss:
as for the dog situ....agree with the other lady(sorry i forget who said it 1st)children come first!..and only you know what to do for the best, and as its only BIL getting the dog, will feel better as you can see the dog when you like and watch how he is getting on :hugs: xxxx


----------



## magicbubble

abs07 said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> We've come to the realization we're going to have to get rid of our one dog when the baby comes. DH is devastated - he won't even talk about it :(
> 
> Seriously?? Why?? I'm sure you can find a way to keep it if you really want to. Sorry but I get upset when people say this :cry: If you want any advice, just ask! We have four dogs and 3 cats... the two can co-exist, even if they have to be kept separately for safety...Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I know and I feel awful saying it :( We got him when he was a year old as a rescue. He's come a LONG way since we got him (he couldn't go through doors and you couldn't make sudden movements, just very skittish). We have a very very small house and its been fine, but I'm getting nervous about the baby. We have a smaller dog and I think he thinks he's little! He's very doppy and is always throwing his head and paws around. The other day I fell down the stairs b/c he was trying to run past me and knocked me down. It scared both DH and I :( Please Annie - if you have any suggestions they're appreciated! The only good thing that could come out of it is that my brother in law would take him - at least we could still see him on a regular basis... :cry:Click to expand...

could you not just keep him away from the baby until you are sure he wont react badly? we had a house rabbit (until the dog tried to play roughly with him :( ) but had baby gates everywhere to keep them seperate. unfortunately flopsy got the wrong side of one in the night and i came down to a horrible sight in the morning. thankfully no blood but fluff everywhere and flopsy on his back :( 

anyway what i was going to say is i am starting crate training joey the dog so he gets used to having his own little space and doesnt feel the need to be round us constantly. i am also doing this because he was having accidents in the house. so far he is doing very well. we also have gates on the kitchen doors and stairs which is the room he mainly stays in. they would be needed anyway when baby can crawl. but i figured they will work well to keep dog seperate from baby when dog is not supervised.

dogs trust do a leaflet with advice on how to help dog get prepared for baby, i will post it on here for you


----------



## magicbubble

dogs trust advice:

People are often concerned about how a dog will respond to the arrival of a baby to the household. Below are some tips on what to do to make the transition easier for all concerned.

Things to do in the months leading up to the baby's arrival:

Make sure your dog has a basic understanding of good behaviour. Brush up on his training so that he will lie quietly for short periods, won&#8217;t jump up, can walk on the lead without pulling and will come when called. This will make both your lives much easier.
If your dog has any behavioural problems, make sure that these are resolved before your baby arrives. Ask your vet to refer you to a good local animal behaviourist.
Make sure your dog is healthy and is up to date with his worming tablets and vaccinations.
If your dog is an &#8216;only&#8217; pet, it is quite likely he is used to being the &#8216;baby&#8217; in your family. Help him get used to being less important, by ignoring him and leaving him alone for short periods of time every day with a tasty long-lasting chew.
If you are planning to keep your dog out of certain rooms or areas of the house once the baby arrives, then start doing this as soon as possible. Ideally, he should not be allowed in the baby&#8217;s bedroom.
Teach your dog to walk calmly next to the pram.
Bring new items of furniture such as playpens, carry cots and highchairs into the house, so that your dog can get used to them.
Try to teach your dog the difference between his toys and those that will belong to the baby.
Try to get a tape recording of baby noises and play it in areas the baby is going to be most often, so that your dog can get used to these different sounds.
Develop a routine that you intend to follow when the new baby arrives and stick to it, to help your dog cope with the changes in the home.
Read on for what to do when the baby arrives

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/az/b/babiesanddogs/default.aspx


BABIES AND DOGS: WHEN THE BABY ARRIVES
If you're planning well in advance, read our section on what to do in the months leading up to the birth to get prepared. Read on to find out what to do on the day you bring your new baby home.

Try not to make a big deal with your dog about the arrival of the new baby. Teach him how to approach the baby properly and gently. Allow the dog to make safe initial investigations and approaches.
Help your dog to see the baby as a nice thing to be around. Give your dog treats and lots of praise when he behaves well around the baby.
Do not place the baby on the floor with your dog and never hit or shout at him for approaching the baby in the wrong way. Gently, show the dog what you wish him to do and reward him when he gets it right.
Make sure that your dog has enough exercise and things to do &#8211; a bored dog with too much energy can get up to all sorts of mischief while you are busy with your new baby. Do try to ensure your dog has as much attention and time with you as possible.
If you have any worries about your dog&#8217;s behaviour after the baby has arrived, consult your vet as soon as possible, who will refer you to a good local animal behaviourist.
NEVER leave a baby or child alone with any dog, no matter how trustworthy you think they are; it just isn&#8217;t worth the risk.

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/az/b/babiesanddogs/babiesanddogsadviceafterbirth09.aspx


----------



## moomin_troll

its not always so simple! the owner of the dog knows the dog best and if they dont feel the dog would do well in the home with a baby its not worth the risk at all!

if i still had our dog i no 100% she wouldnt do well with a baby in the house no matter what things i did to try and change that.

you cant just watch to see how a dog will act because its not that easy to stop a dog attacking a child


----------



## magicbubble

ours wont attack the baby but he is completely clumsy with his feet and can get over excited. we are going to have to do some serious training over the next few months i think to calm him down. to be fair he is still a puppy but has his first birthday in may. hopefully that would help with his bouncyness.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yes but if you don't trust it - the two never have to be in contact?! People have kept dogs for work and hunting way before we kept them as pets, I'm sure they weren't allowed to play with the children. All I'm saying is where there's a will; there's a way. And yes, in this situation, the dog going to the BIl is a great substitute - but in many scenarios, the dog is given up to a rescue, to a very uncertain future. Perfectly healthy, lovely dogs are destroyed everyday in the UK because there just isn't enough room. I just want anyone considering rehoming their dog to remember this fact, it's not always going to find a happy home, it could be the end for the dog when a compromise could be worked out. 
This is not a dig at anyone in particular!! It's just something I come across often, and feel strongly about as I deal with these situations a lot through my job.


----------



## moomin_troll

its great when people are confident in their dog but not everyone is. i do believe no matter how soft the dog u need to remember what that breed may have been used for. just like a person they can snap!

i remember when we made up our minds about rehoming our dog, she was amazing with zane but was so protective over him shed go for me and others everyday. i didnt have the knowledge needed to get her better. i rescued her from being abused which i was very happy about. atleas i no we gave her a good home for aslong as we could.

shelters wouldnt take her because she snapped at me and told me to put her down...which i wasnt willing to do. luckly we found her a good home and im always thinking of her


----------



## CharlieKeys

My mum didn't get rid of her two dogs when she had me and they loved me and was always lying nearby and things like that - so if I was lucky enough to have a dog I doubt very much I'd get rid - you'll only be able to see what they're like after baby's born and what if your dog is absolutely fine with your LO and as long as it's not left alone and unsupervised I doubt it would be a problem. What's your dogs temperament like?


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh grew up with dogs and loved it, ive been tempted to get a dog myself from a centre. it was a 10 month old rottie called wes who was playing high five with zane lol

a small dog wouldnt last a second in this house with zane but zane wouldnt last with a dog like wes, they were both too alike mad lol


----------



## abs07

Thanks for all the advice ladies - I really do appreciate it. Since we rescued him he's been a very, very good dog. My main concern is his doppy-ness and puppy like mentality (he'll be 4 in November). At any rate, this isn't something we're taking lightly and we're not making any decisions right now. It's amazing to me how much I will love this baby, more than my dogs! They've been our life for years now and this is such a hard decision :( But I thank everyone again for all the advice - we're reading up on everything we can get our hands on.


----------



## magicbubble

moomin_troll said:


> its great when people are confident in their dog but not everyone is. i do believe no matter how soft the dog u need to remember what that breed may have been used for. just like a person they can snap!
> 
> i remember when we made up our minds about rehoming our dog, she was amazing with zane but was so protective over him shed go for me and others everyday. i didnt have the knowledge needed to get her better. i rescued her from being abused which i was very happy about. atleas i no we gave her a good home for aslong as we could.
> 
> shelters wouldnt take her because she snapped at me and told me to put her down...which i wasnt willing to do. luckly we found her a good home and im always thinking of her


im glad you found her a new home yourself :) i do worry when dogs go to shelters that they may go to a home that isnt fully commited or able to look after the dog properly, even though thats where we always get our dogs from in recent years :) if i had to rehome joey that is the route i would take aswell - give him to someone i know and someone i can stay in contact with so i know how he is getting on :) we wont rehome him though - baby gates all the way. 

my mum had dogs when we were babys and growing up and they could always be trusted round us. i would hope joey is the same but he really is very young still, very bouncy and has big heavy feet. hes just a bit too playfyul at the moment but who knows - he could pleasently suprise us and be able to have baby gates open :)


----------



## moomin_troll

zane loved having tilly around and she got so much exercise which ment so did i lol 
im still so tempted to get a dog but dont want to give myself even more to deal with then i already do. 

if i cud get a dog who was already perfectly trained id be happy hahaha


----------



## SarahJane

I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.

Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

SarahJane said:


> I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx

omg im so sorry, i cant even begin to imagine what uve gone thru x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: sarahjane,cant imagine what you must be feeling! so sorry about your loss :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## abs07

Sorry to hear your news SarahJane, thoughts and prayers are with you! Xoxoxo


----------



## xxyjadexx

I went to the hospital today, i had my anomoly scan, it was nice to see baby again! he was wiggling around alot! its amazing how big he is now, i had a scan at 8 weeks he was a little blob! now he is a proper fully formed little baby! they confirmed im deff team blue:thumbup: which is a good job since ive bought a fair few boys clothes already!
I cant believe how fast time is going its my VDay in 9days, im full term in 14weeks and 2 days, and due in 17weeks and 2 days! its scary!
I have attatched a scan photo from yesterday:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00687-20110404-1900.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sunshinegirl

SarahJane said:


> I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx

:hugs: SarahJane, words cannot explain how Iam feeling for you at this sad time, my prayers are with you and your angel Evelyn :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

SarahJane said:


> I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx

Thinking of you and your beautiful little girl :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: xxyjadexx...team :blue: is ruling so far!!:thumbup: lovely pic !!:awww:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sarahjane I am soo sorry for your loss sweetie, my heart breaks for you!


----------



## hannpin

SarahJane said:


> I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx


:hugs: SarahJane I am so sorry to hear this. Lets hope our August babies, Evelyn and Harri, are keeping each other safe where ever they now may be. :cry: Oviously both too special for this world. If you need to chat feel free to PM me. xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :cry: :hugs: to you both! and sleep well LO's xxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Sending you much MUCH love SarahJane. So sorry this has happened xxx :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry sarahjane :hugs: :kiss: to your beautiful daughter xxx


----------



## tjw

Sarah Jane, I am so sorry to hear of your sad news. I have added Evelyn to first post and will keep you, Evelyn, and your family in my thoughts and prayers tonight. She and Harri were obviously far to precious for this world. :hugs: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so sorry SarahJane! Words cannot express how sad this is :(


----------



## Mummy~L

Sarahjane I'm so sorry to hear you sad news! You and your beautiful angel Evelyn are in my thoughts at this very difficult time. Can't imagine what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no, I'm so very sorry for your loss sarahjane:cry:. My heart is with you and your angel :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thread is quiet now ;(


----------



## AuntBug

I know most of you ladies have passed the mark since I'm due at the end of the month, but I can't believe I'm nearly halfway there!


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> I know most of you ladies have passed the mark since I'm due at the end of the month, but I can't believe I'm nearly halfway there!

I know! How exciting. In 4 months time our little cuties are due. How scary is that?! Time is going too quick.


----------



## tjw

ProudMommy26 said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> I know most of you ladies have passed the mark since I'm due at the end of the month, but I can't believe I'm nearly halfway there!
> 
> I know! How exciting. In 4 months time our little cuties are due. How scary is that?! Time is going too quick.Click to expand...

OMG I didn't even realise we were as close as 4months! It's going soooooo much quicker this time!!


----------



## Mummy~L

AuntBug said:


> I know most of you ladies have passed the mark since I'm due at the end of the month, but I can't believe I'm nearly halfway there!

Its such a great milestone! I loved hitting 20 weeks this time and last time :thumbup:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hello Ladies, I can't believe i've not noticed this thread before!

Our baby is due 25th August and will be our first! Tomorrow is our anomaly scan and I'm so excited and nervous! Hopefully we'll find out if we're team pink or blue if the baby behaves! 

Reading back through I just wanted to say i'm so sorry for your loss SarahJane, I can't imagine what your going through xx

xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey people.... full of busy with the new house, plasterer starting today, first guy broke his wrist day before he was due to start, so this is guy no.2 who can only do couple of days here and there. Hopefully upstairs will be done by next weekend, so I can start decorating my boys rooms!! Been buying stuff for Joshua's Jungle room, on carpets at the moment, trying to find something cheap as I'm sure they'll get wrecked! Remnant shopping nearer the time I think :D

Joshua's room is having this stuff -
https://www.lullabys.co.uk/shop/kidsline-nursery-bedding-6613-0.html

And lil baba will be getting what Joshua has now as I still have enough paint and border from doing Joshuas! The idea is when new baba is big enough, we'll get a bunk bed for them to share a room.... leaving a 'spare' room, wink wink ;D :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes got a digger room and he loves it:D ive finished coreys nursery altho still got ohs army kit in there so need to find that a home then im done.

and yes dont remind me its only 4 months away lol. im going on holiday next month n was thinkin woo ile be almost 7 months so ive got plenty of time to rest. and then it hit me ile be 7 months!

pregnancy has gone far too fast for me this time


----------



## Mark&Annie

Any of you second timers feeling a bit sentimental that this is the last few months it'll be just you and your first born?! It's going to be odd for me and Joshua having to share me I think, I love how we do loads of stuff together, and our snuggly afternoon naps... that'll all be over when bubs 2 gets here :'(-+


----------



## sunshinegirl

Time is flying so quick now. Its my V Day on monday. Yay!!!!

Bump is starting to feel heavier now, I can see her wiggling now so funny.


----------



## abs07

Welcome and good luck on your scan Jax! :)


----------



## ErinandBump

hey Im Erin 20yo and due 23rd August '11 with a baby boy

New here, didnt want to barge in.. dont know if you accept newbies!


----------



## jennthompson

Welcome ErinandBump! 
I'm also having a boy and due Aug 14th. I just can't wait :)


----------



## moomin_troll

im concerned about the fact it was the 3 of us before me,zane and his dad. then we lost his dad so hes getting used to it being just us and then all of a sudden it will be 3 of us again.

he hated it when ever me n oh hugged so im not too sure how hes going to act lol

but ive been including him in everything ive been doing for new baby. but i will miss it just being me and zane. 

i already keep forgetting that hes still so young


----------



## Kylarsmom

moomintroll... lost his dad as in he died? or is no longer in the picture ? Sorry that's nosey! You don't have to answer!


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> moomintroll... lost his dad as in he died? or is no longer in the picture ? Sorry that's nosey! You don't have to answer!

my oh died back in novemeber last yr just before i got my bfp x


----------



## tjw

Oh moomin, so sorry to hear that :hugs: xxxxx

Welcome to our new ladies, I have updated first post :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Jax :wave: hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## xLisax

Im feeling the sentimental second baby thing too :( I know it'll be lovely and become the norm when bubs gets here, but I worry about Max feeling left out or pushed aside, these are just normal feelings though I think :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

ive already made plans in my head of where ile put corey so me and zane can still have our time lol and no matter what he will still get a bedtime story. i just want us to do as much as we can just the two of us before hand...after ive tried to fix my house up lol


----------



## abs07

Welcome Erin! The more babies the better! :) 

Jax - I have to ask...is that your name (Jax)? Just wondering - that was our boy name we picked out - if it was a boy! :)


----------



## sequeena

Is anyone getting kicks where it actually hurts? owweeee


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had sensitive parts of my stomach but the kicks havent hurt...yet they started to with zane during the last few weeks lol


----------



## sequeena

He must just be hitting a sensitive part then. God they're getting much stronger!!


----------



## moomin_troll

im getting full on kicks myself, weird isnt it lol


----------



## sequeena

Yeah it's so odd, I never thought it would feel like this :wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

it gets stranger as baby gets bigger.
i was in bed one night while pregnant with zane and i had to suddenly turn the light on because he did a huge roll and was on one side of mu bump. so i had half a flat stomach and the other side was huge lol

then id feel his feet in my ribs, i wasnt impressed with that lol


----------



## AuntBug

I still can't feel my lil girl that much. First pregnancy and I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh moomin, Im so sorry, that is awful. 
Yes I get the kicks that actually hurt, like really bad! Especially the kicks to the bladder almost make me want to cry they hurt so bad! This ones going to be a rib crusher!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I am soooooooooo upset. I have to reschedule my scan for tomorrow :( I have a home daycare and my substitute caregiver's son is sick and she cannot come. I have no backup and can't afford to just close the daycare for the day so I must reschedule. BOO!!!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> I am soooooooooo upset. I have to reschedule my scan for tomorrow :( I have a home daycare and my substitute caregiver's son is sick and she cannot come. I have no backup and can't afford to just close the daycare for the day so I must reschedule. BOO!!!!!

Oh no! How disappointing! At least its only a day to wait! X


----------



## JaxBlackmore

abs07 said:


> Welcome Erin! The more babies the better! :)
> 
> Jax - I have to ask...is that your name (Jax)? Just wondering - that was our boy name we picked out - if it was a boy! :)

Hi, no that's just an abbreviation my friends use - i'm Jackie/Jacqueline.

So excited! scan went really well this morning and we're team :blue: ! :)

He has a Abdominal Circumference thats nearly at the top of the scale, is that anything to worry about do you know?

xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Yay congrats on team blue Jax :blue:

Bobby had a very large abdominal circumference at his 20 week scan, I remember this as I thought i was on track for a huge fatty baby!! :) But all was fine, no one was concerned about it and Bobby was born a healthy 7lbs 2oz xx


----------



## abs07

Congrats on the blue bump Jax! :)


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks, that puts my mind at rest. She said it was nothing to worry about but you know what its like! :)


----------



## tjw

Congrats on team BLUE Jax, have updated first post :)

Ruby's AC was measuring large at her 20wk scan, but she's perfectly in proportion and always has been, so it's not a major biggie hon x

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather we are having! :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats on your boy Jax!!! 

Really loving the weather here today. Bought some Beck's Blue - alcohol free beer today. A few of the ladies on here have said it's really nice. So giving it a try. Hope you all have a brilliant weekend x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just for the lady who was worried about the abdominal circumferance at her 20 week scan, mine was BIG too, i was 20+3days when i went for scan, my babys AC was 21+5weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! thats 9 days ahead!!!! MW said anything around 10 either side of actual due date is normal! so even though its quite worrying to think baby will be big, it is ok and is normal! hope this makes you feel better! im glad im not alone though tbh!! xxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

xxyjadexx said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> I am soooooooooo upset. I have to reschedule my scan for tomorrow :( I have a home daycare and my substitute caregiver's son is sick and she cannot come. I have no backup and can't afford to just close the daycare for the day so I must reschedule. BOO!!!!!
> 
> Oh no! How disappointing! At least its only a day to wait! XClick to expand...

No I meant reschedule the one that WAS tomorrow (but i typed that yest, so,today), sorry, confusing. But I actually ended up getting to go, a friend helped watch the kids for me at the last minute!! yay!! His heart was perfect and he weighs 1lb 5 oz!! It feels like a great milestone him being over 1 lb already!! He's fattening up too, got to see him in 3d again, he looks just like his big brother! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: so cute kylarsmom...any pics to share?? xxx


----------



## Jaz_

Hey really new to this im pregnant with my first due on 30th august goin for my 20 week scan on Wed so excited!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats kylarsmom x


----------



## Kylarsmom

mothercabbage said:


> :awww: so cute kylarsmom...any pics to share?? xxx

I did get some, most weren't very good though b/c he had his hands in his face, I got some of his boy bits and feet and a profile pic, but they all look exactly like the pics i got at 19 weeks, so ... I do have a cute 3d one but DH took it to work, Ill post the pic when I get it back from him! I do have a bump pic though!! I look like a cow!!
 



Attached Files:







23wks3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tjw

Welcome Jaz, what's your due date hon? - So I can add you to first post :) x

Congrats Kylarsmom x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww you dont look like a cow, and if you do ........so do i!!!!!!!!!!!!! im about th same size as you and im 21 weeks....:happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Jaz, welcome :hi:

Congrats on :blue: Jax

You look adorable Kylarsmom! People are still shocked I'm pregnant my bump is so little :nope:


----------



## magicbubble

i please can you update me? im expecting a............ (see if you can guess from the picture)......
 



Attached Files:







babys first sleep suits as picked by his daddy.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxyjadexx

magicbubble said:


> i please can you update me? im expecting a............ (see if you can guess from the picture)......

Congrats! im guessing:blue:


----------



## mothercabbage

welcome to team :blue: magic xx:happydance:


----------



## tjw

Congrats on team BLUE Magic! Have updated first post :) x


----------



## Jaz_

Hey Tjw my due date is 30th August :)


----------



## tjw

Thanks Jaz, have added you to first post :)


----------



## tjw

Ruby pointed to my belly today and said "Harridon" :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats on :blue: magic!


----------



## moomin_troll

*happydance* 23 weeks today *happydance*

cant believe im 23 weeks already! ive got afew comments about my bump today and how neat it is, shame i feel like im going to pop lol but i no i can get alot bigger then this.

his kicks have been getting so much stronger and when he lies a certain place i can feel his body...so weird


----------



## abs07

Welcome magic & jaz! :)

kylarsmom - your bump is adorable!

tjw - I love your profile pic (I'm assuming it's Ruby) she's adorable!

Here's our little girl.... still no name yet though!! :dohh:


----------



## jett

congratulations on your blue bump Magicbubble :)


----------



## Sammy314

Due august 31st!!! Team pink!!!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Yay Sammy, welcome e to team :pink:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wahoo congrats on team pink the girls are catching up with the boys! X


----------



## tjw

Welcome Sammy :hi: Have added you to first post :thumbup: Congrats on your lil girl :)


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all....i see we have another :pink:....we'll take some catching up now i think...GO TEAM :blue: :rofl:...i bet most of the :yellow: are pretty girls!! cant wait until august!!! :hugs: to all! xxxxxxx


----------



## emz_x

Hi everyone, can I join? :) My name's Emily and I'm due 5th August with a boy.


----------



## abs07

Yay! Another girl! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi emz I'm due the same day with a boy as well x


----------



## sunshinegirl

Funny everytime we get another Pink there seems to be 2 more blue :haha:

I am thinking that all theyellow bumps are a last minute count of girls :haha:

Well what a lovely weekend we just had, weather was so fab.:happydance:

Had BBQ and family around all girls playin in the garden.

Worst thing was feet ballooned like elephants feet, OMG nice weather and bam HUGE FEET..........:dohh:


----------



## Mark&Annie

My back is killing! This weekend has been lush , so my Mum and I have been tackling the gardens at our new place. Soooo much still to do, been moving breeze blocks and a million stones, think I'm gonna wake up stiff tomorrow! Can't believe we have to move in 3 weeks. Will have to get some pics so you can share my terror!!


----------



## Mummy~L

I think my :yellow: bump is a boy!! Arghhh I hate not knowing :rofl: Only 4 months to go!!


----------



## emz_x

xxyjadexx said:


> Hi emz I'm due the same day with a boy as well x

Hi, how is your pregnancy going so far? Not long 'til our Vdays :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

emz_x said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi emz I'm due the same day with a boy as well x
> 
> Hi, how is your pregnancy going so far? Not long 'til our Vdays :)Click to expand...

Hi! Everything is going well so far! Only 4 days till Vday its so exciting, time is flying! X


----------



## abs07

Mummy~L said:


> I think my :yellow: bump is a boy!! Arghhh I hate not knowing :rofl: Only 4 months to go!!

Sometimes 4 months seems so long!!! :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

4 months is agessssssssssssssssssss...least we half way(ish) x


----------



## tjw

:hi: Hi Emz, have added you to first post :thumbup: welcome to the blues :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

4 months will fly by!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Its almost my vday too! Cant believe how fast its going!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Charliekeys is right - 4 months will fly by!!! Still only feels like yesterday I got my bfp!!

V Day WoooHooo xxxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Mummy~L said:


> Charliekeys is right - 4 months will fly by!!! Still only feels like yesterday I got my bfp!!
> 
> V Day WoooHooo xxxx

:happydance: V DAY IS HERE WAHOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance: :cloud9:

We are the first to get here. You are all going to be here soon. :thumbup:

From someone who has had 3 miscarriages this is a milestone for me:cloud9:


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Sunshine!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Saw obstetrician today and also diabetic team... Gestational Diabetes is well and truly back :(


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Sunshine!! Its a great feeling hitting that milestone, especially after what you have been through :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Sorry to hear about you GD Tjw!! What does that mean for you now? x


----------



## sunshinegirl

tjw said:


> Saw obstetrician today and also diabetic team... Gestational Diabetes is well and truly back :(

Sorry to hear that tjw. Girl I work with her sister has had it with all 3 of her pregnancies all the way through. Just all the endless appointments and check ups mine is bad enough going every 3 weeks although I have been having scans which is worth it x


----------



## Kylarsmom

SOrry TJW , if you need to talk, Im here! I have it too!


----------



## xxyjadexx

sunshinegirl said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Charliekeys is right - 4 months will fly by!!! Still only feels like yesterday I got my bfp!!
> 
> V Day WoooHooo xxxx
> 
> :happydance: V DAY IS HERE WAHOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> We are the first to get here. You are all going to be here soon. :thumbup:
> 
> From someone who has had 3 miscarriages this is a milestone for me:cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats that's great news, the survival rate goes up by 3% a day until 27 weeks yay! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

Sorry to hear that tjw. Big hugs to you. xxx

Congrats to those who's V day is this week. :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Have to go see obstetrician and diabetic team every week now. Checking blood sugars 4 times a day, insulin is being started on Wednesday. Dietary changes etc. But yay, I'll get extra scans every few weeks and see my lil boy! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry to hear tjw - good luck!


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: for the GD girls.....xx


----------



## abs07

Congrats sunshine - so exciting! :) 

Good luck tjw! We're thinking of all the GD ladies! I'll have my sugar test next month!!


----------



## mothercabbage

anyone else think im huge for 21wk+4days?...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bump 21+4.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kylarsmom

No! HOT MAMA!!!!!!!:thumbup::blush:


----------



## Kylarsmom

TJW, why do you have to take insulin already? was it really bad? they wanted me to be diet controlled unless i couldn't control my sugars.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Finally got my pic of Kendon from last Fridays scan... Here he is! It's not the clearest/best pic ever, but here ya go!
 



Attached Files:







23wksS.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: xx


----------



## tjw

Kylarsmom said:


> TJW, why do you have to take insulin already? was it really bad? they wanted me to be diet controlled unless i couldn't control my sugars.

I've been monitoring since 14wks and now the levels are on the borderline so they wanted to get started straight away as it was quite bad last time by the time anyone realised I had it. Diabetes runs in my family too, so I'm also at increased risk of developing diabetes type 2 myself later on. :wacko:


----------



## tjw

Ruby's modelling comp pic came through :D

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205730_1810058984263_1623655177_1723698_6225416_n.jpg


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> Ruby's modelling comp pic came through :D
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205730_1810058984263_1623655177_1723698_6225416_n.jpg

Aww she looks adorable! X


----------



## Mummy~L

That is the cutest picture of Ruby!! Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> anyone else think im huge for 21wk+4days?...:wacko:



urm noooo! You actually look amazing! You just put that up to show off your amazing bump didn't you :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

TJW- Such a cute sweet pic of Ruby!!
Yes I had it previously before and it runs in my family too! They diagnosed me with it at 6 weeks and i get spikes occasionally if i mess up.Im really hoping it goes away after delivery and isn't actually Type 2, since I got it so early on they think I may of had it before , not sure though. =(


----------



## tjw

6wks? Gees! And I thought I'd got it early! :hugs:


----------



## abs07

She is so stinkin' cute tjw!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I really want to get this for Kendon's nursery! How cute is this?!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> I really want to get this for Kendon's nursery! How cute is this?!

Aww that's so cute! I should start thinking of what I'm going to do with the nursery! X


----------



## Vivienne

SarahJane said:


> I just wanted to let you know my sad news so you can update the 1st page. Sadly, I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn on Sunday at 22+5. She was born sleeping. She is a gorgeous little girl who will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on here for the support you have given over the last 12 months xxx

Love and prayers to you and Evelyn (beautiful name) :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

AuntBug said:


> Hi Jaz, welcome :hi:
> 
> Congrats on :blue: Jax
> 
> You look adorable Kylarsmom! People are still shocked I'm pregnant my bump is so little :nope:

I'm the same, must be the anterior placenta. I can pass for not pregnant easily still and I'm still in my pre-preg clothes.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww, such a beautiful pic tjw. Gorgeous!! 
And you look lovely mothercabbage. Such a cute bump.
Anyone else having a 4D scan at 27/28 weeks? I've finally booked mine up for when I'm 27+4. Thought it would be nice especially for my girls.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Morning everyone!

I weighed myself last night & have gained 1.5 stone already!! Eeeeek!! The NHS website says women gain 2 stone on average in pregnancy, mostly after the 20th week. I'm on track to gain 3+ at this rate!! :-(

Admittedly I am eating more, but I'm still going to the gym/swimming, & walking where ever possible, so it's not like I'm just sat on my bum stuffing my face 24/7!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls, i am paranoid of being too big, everyone says i am!:argh: 
:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

i havent weighed myself lol last time oh wouldnt let me and with this pregnancy my scales are broke lol

i bought myself a cross trainer so hoping all the extra weight i gain wont turn into more flab lol and i will be toned for the first time in 3 yrs lol


----------



## tjw

I've put on 13lbs so far. 
I put on 7stones with Ruby with being in wheelchair and having gd etc (although it all melted off after with no effort at all simply because I was able to walk again!), so feeling much better this time round :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

7 stones??? wow...i put on about 3 with DD about the same maybe a little more with DS and so far 9lb with this one, all piles on in 3rd tri for me!!! :dohh: i like the extra weight tbh, but it just falls off me after the birth:growlmad: id like to stay around 11 stone, but usually sit at 9 and half!!! hmmmm


----------



## moomin_troll

i liked the extra weight i gained with zane, altho i hardly gained anything. soon as he was born that was 1 stone 6lbs gone lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

all this talk of stones reaaaaally confuses me. LOL how do you change that to pounds?? hahaha


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> all this talk of stones reaaaaally confuses me. LOL how do you change that to pounds?? hahaha

Google! 

1.5 stone = 9.5 kg = 21 pounds

I'm the opposite, my head only works in stone! No idea about pounds or kilograms!


----------



## moomin_troll

1 stone is 14lbs :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

1 stone = 14llbs
6.6 kilos to 1 stone

I get weighed every time I go to the Hospital and they weigh in kilos. Beginning of pregnancy I was 89 kilos. I dropped down to 80 kilos with sickness then today I am back up to 87 kilos so still not what I was I am so pleased.

I had another scan today cervix all ok, Placenta is still low but not covering cervix. Baby is perfect size. I laughed she said oh very long legs. You telling me kick kick kick. Had blood test as had protein show up last 2 times, doc not too worried I got gp appointment nx weds anyway. 

Next appointment is at 30 weeks for check up then at 32 weeks to scan placenta. I,m so Happy x x


----------



## moomin_troll

its all so confusing hahahaha


----------



## jennthompson

I had my 22 week appointment yesterday and the nurse said I had high glucose in my urine and I'm measuring at 25 weeks. So now I have to take my 1 hour GTT on Thursday and I'm a bit worried that I will fail and be diagnosed with GD. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Mark&Annie

I was 53kg now 63kg, so guess that's about 1.5 stone too. Mostly on my belly and butt! Bought a couple of maternity tops today, feeling rather large now, have to go to a birthday party on Monday with lots of skinny people, feeling a little sick about it :(


----------



## moomin_troll

im having a GTT test in may due to my mum being diabetic.

but id say dont worry and deal with what ever once u have more info.

i never trust the messurements, i was always messuring small but my son was big! dont no how they missed him lol


----------



## abs07

Lol kylarsmom - I was thinking the same thing! So with all of this talk I guess I should day I gained 1/2 stone!?! I've gained 6 pounds as of my last doctors visit! 

Btw kylarsmom - I LOVE the room idea! You should definitely do it!! :)


----------



## Phantom

Had my 20 week scan today! I have a little acrobat on my hands.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/Random%20Pics/Us/Baby/003-1-1.jpg


----------



## Mark&Annie

Awww! Fab profile shot Phantom!


----------



## abs07

That's a GREAT pic Phantom - congrats!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww, brilliant picture Phantom. Sooo cute.


----------



## tjw

*removed*


----------



## Tasha

Morning tjw, my little girl has grown her angel wings. :cry:

I will be meeting her tomorrow and will come back to update her name


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh gorgeous!! Wish we were closer, I tried to take some arty shots when Joshua was born but I'd love to get professional shots this time :D


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :cry: xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

This was my attempt! (he was born with loads of dark hair, which fell out and grew back blonde!!)
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/xmascard-2.jpg


----------



## Mummy~L

Tasha said:


> Morning tjw, my little girl has grown her angel wings. :cry:
> 
> I will be meeting her tomorrow and will come back to update her name

I commented on your post in second tri but I thought I would say again, Im so sorry for your loss. Cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling! You will be in my thoughts tomorrow. RIP baby girl xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

tjw said:


> *removed*:

Twj we would be interested once baba is here!!! :thumbup: We had pics done when Bobby was 10 days old a I love them but they were soooooooo expensive that I dont think we can afford them again. Your pics are great! xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Aw Tasha, so so sorry to hear that :-( My thoughts are with you Xx

Mark&Annie - I absolutely LOVE that photo! Absolutely gorgeous!!

tjw - lovely website & gorgeous photographs! If only I lived closer! I've been looking in to newborn photography this week actually, and found a local lady who's photo's I love, just not sure if we'll be able to afford it. The thing is, the photoshoot is reasonably priced, it's just afterwards I know I'll fall in love with ALL the photos & there's where the costs add up!!


----------



## buttonnose82

tjw I have had too remove your link too your website due too the following TOS



> You may not post advertising, commission, referral or affiliate links (including sites whose main income is derived from affiliate or referral links).

You can however purchase adspace if you wish to advertise your business on the forum :)


----------



## tjw

Oh sorry Buttonnose, I didn't mean it as advertising, all the ladies live much too far from me to make use of my services, I was just updating them on the changes I've made to my business and website. Sorry x.


----------



## tjw

Just wondering, you mentioned buying ad space. How does that work? Thank you x.


----------



## tjw

Tasha, I am so sorry to hear your news honey. I will change first post for you and then update it again when you have chosen her name. :hugs: xx


----------



## AuntBug

Tasha - I'm so very sorry :cry: my heart is with you :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

So sorry Tasha :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

wondered why i couldnt see any link....:dohh:....ladies please post bump pics, i feel massive for 22 weeks(almost)...
<------------ me at 21+4...:argh:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Tasha I'm so sorry for you and your family :cry:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Tasha, so sad to hear your news :( xxx

Mothercabbage, i'm about the same size and its my first! I hope i even out towards the end else i'm going to be huge!! xx


----------



## Wobbles

tjw said:


> Oh sorry Buttonnose, I didn't mean it as advertising, all the ladies live much too far from me to make use of my services, I was just updating them on the changes I've made to my business and website. Sorry x.




tjw said:


> Just wondering, you mentioned buying ad space. How does that work? Thank you x.

Not to worry although I see what your saying the self promoting term in our TOS has to go for all to make it equally fair among members :D

AdSpace (what is this?)

x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh Tasha that is horrible news, I will be looking for your 2nd tri post to see what happened. I can't imagine huni.. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## Kylarsmom

MotherCabbage- I will post a pump pic just for you!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx jax and kylars mom xx


----------



## abs07

So sorry for your loss tasha! :( 

I'll post some bump pics when I get home tonight! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> wondered why i couldnt see any link....:dohh:....ladies please post bump pics, i feel massive for 22 weeks(almost)...
> <------------ me at 21+4...:argh:

I'll get one done the weekend :)


Tasha- I've already posted on your thread but I'm thinking of you and just want you to know how much I admire you. You are a very strong person indeed. So sorry you have to go through this. Much love to you hun xxxx RIP beautiful angel xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

24 weeks tomorrow, i look like i just have a massive beer gut, lol
 



Attached Files:







207293_737273775721_44005952_36976143_3499648_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









206992_737273665941_44005952_36976142_6546324_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kylarsmom

O and that's my new haircut I got yesterday!! =)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> 24 weeks tomorrow, i look like i just have a massive beer gut, lol

You look lovely! Loving your hair too :) 
Had my hair cut a few days ago and it felt gooooood!!! lol
My hair has got so thick in this pregnancy, it's crazy. Had to have layers throughout to try and thin it a bit.


----------



## mothercabbage

ace bump! but now i feel huge!! im weeks behind you!! :dohh: love the hair too, i need all mine cut off, i can almost sit on it and want it above my shoulders!!:thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

im so sorry to hear about you losing your baby Tasha.
ive no idea how ur feeling, i will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Kylarsmom

mothercabbage said:


> ace bump! but now i feel huge!! im weeks behind you!! :dohh: love the hair too, i need all mine cut off, i can almost sit on it and want it above my shoulders!!:thumbup:

only 2 weeks behind me! Thats not that much! And idk why but im a slow bump grower. I think it was finally about 28 weeks before i had a nice big bump with Kylar. I have that awkward belly stage for a long time with my pregnancies apparently.


----------



## mothercabbage

ok 2 weeks behind you isnt too bad but i carry all up front i think, so show earlier...thats my excuse and im sticking to it :haha:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Tasha I'm so sorry to hear your little one has grown wings.:hugs::cry: Thinking of you :hugs:

Mothercabbage I also feel huge but the same I am carrying baby all up front. Look at me from behind people dont think I am pregnant. Profile they go wow your bump is huge.....:haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Its my vday 2day wahooooo x


----------



## mothercabbage

happy v day xyjadex..:yipee:
im a papaya today!!! wohoo!


----------



## moomin_troll

blimey its my v day tomo! 

times gone far too fast lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh congrats on people's v-days!!! It's also my v-day today too!!! :D


----------



## tjw

Congrats to those who have all reached their v-days so far!! :thumbup: x


----------



## babyblessed

missed this thread, add me please :) due 13th august with yellow bump...


----------



## abs07

Yay for vdays!! :) 

I forgot to post a bump pic last night - I will tonight! :)


----------



## mummyApril

iv only just come across this thread aswell! due 23rd August expecting boy :) hope i can join you xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yey another :blue: bump!!!


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome Babyblessed and Welcome to my bud mummyApril :hi:

Have updated first post with your details :thumbup: x


----------



## Kylarsmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:V day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:V day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! I can't believe there is only 16weeks left! Well less for you, I seem to remember you saying u where having an early c section!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats on everyone's V days!! :happydance:
Only 2 weeks away for mine.


----------



## mothercabbage

im the same proundmommy, 2 weeks to go until vday!! :yipee:..happy vday to all there now though!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

THanks! Yes I am having an early c section, so hopefully like 14 weeks left for me! we shall see! I wonder if ill have the first baby?? someone is bound to go into labor earlier than 38 weeks though!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Also another thought 3 weeks til 3rd tri!! ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

i feel like i just starting in second tri so dont remind me its only 3 weeks left here lol

from 38 weeks im going to try all i can to start getting corey out lol 

still cant believe im having another baby


----------



## Mark&Annie

OMG don't start counting down weeks yet, I'm not ready!!! My house is still a building site, looks like we'll be at my Mums for a week at least before we can move in. 
6 weeks of work left, don't mind that count-down :lol:
Will try and photo da belly later when Squishman is in bed. 
Totally changed my mind about the bumps name!! I knew I would. Was going to be Logan, but I just can't see it going with Joshua at all... except in the Rogan-Josh conundrum! So I'm back to Elijah (fav), Ruben and Oliver...


----------



## moomin_troll

i love the name elijah, one of my favs too. but my oh hated it so i cant use it lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

:happydance: Congratulations to you all who have got to your V days :happydance:

I got 11 weeks left at work looking forward to time off before little one comes.

:hi: and welcome to all the new August mamas

1 week left at work then Im off for couple weeks going to sort out junk in my house!!!:dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Here's my bump, 22+3 :)
 



Attached Files:







heather223.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

thats a stunning bump proudmommy!!! love it :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Cute bump Proudmommy!! I just tried to take a pic with my phone and managed to just get boobs :haha: Will have to find my camera charger...

Joshua's just gone to sleep, this used to be wine O'clock, now it's cup of decaf tea and BnB O'clock! :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

tv and :coffee: o'clock here! wine??????????????? whats that? :rofl::haha:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh it's something delightful that I miss greatly... sometimes I sniff the bottle... how sad is that?!!

Waiting for the Eastenders storyline climax at 8pm to :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep me too! just on emmerdale at the mo, i neeeeeeeeeeeed wine....dont even have a bottle to sniff, alcohol free zone...if i cant have it no FU**ER can!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Mark&Annie

:haha: evil!! Mark is building us a house, I couldn't deny him! Not that he has time at the moment, he's there till ridiculous o'clock every night at the mo.

Yup, soap addict here too, watching Corrie, thinking about cooking dinner and cleaning a bit after, but not very hard :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

i meant corrie lol....well at least your getting a house built, id allow 1 half of beer for that!! :rofl: xx


----------



## mummyApril

tjw said:


> :hi: Welcome Babyblessed and Welcome to my bud mummyApril :hi:
> 
> Have updated first post with your details :thumbup: x

thankyou hun :)


----------



## mummyApril

ProudMommy26 said:


> Here's my bump, 22+3 :)

ah you have a lovely bump :)


----------



## tjw

I bought a car today :) A peugeot 406 estate It's HUGE compared to the fiesta I used to drive lol. But great for taking the family out :) I could practically LIVE in the boot of it! Plenty of space for the double buggy, plus shopping to fit in and will prob still have space left in it lol :) I am a VERY happy lady :thumbup:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207827_1816194817655_1623655177_1732338_2017645_n.jpg


----------



## tjw

Great bump pics ladies :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

How does it feel to park it? lol bet it feels really odd!!

we're currently looking for a new car - I really really like the Renault Scenic (megane) :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Coolio :D I have a Ford Focus Estate - the whole boot is taken up by my 4 dogs though, so back seat is baby and pram... not entirely sure how I'm going to work things with two in the back :/ Problemo...!


----------



## abs07

Cute bumps & cars! :thumbup:

Here's my bump at 22 weeks (don't mind my belly band :blush:):


----------



## Kylarsmom

What the heck is a boot? LOL , your talk confuses me hahaha!

Proud mommy and abs, CUTE bumps!!! you are still tiny abs! and proud mommy, i am jealous i want to be that cute i dont feel cute at all!


----------



## abs07

Lol! A boot is the trunk! And I ONLY know that bc my best friend just bought a car from a lady from England. She kept saying boot and my friend had no idea what she was talking about!!! :) Cracked me up when I saw that! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOL I love abs that we are the only clueless ones in the group!! How can we confuse everyone else?? lol jk


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> How does it feel to park it? lol bet it feels really odd!!
> 
> we're currently looking for a new car - I really really like the Renault Scenic (megane) :)


It felt really odd the first few times (I had a bit of a practice for a while lol) I kept thinking OMG I'm gonna hit something! :dohh: But all was well and I think I've got the hang of it now :) But I'm going to enlist the help of my dad to teach me how to reverse parallell park it as I'm still nervous on that one! My fiesta was great to park... but can't get the whole family in properly as it had no back doors lol.


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> Coolio :D I have a Ford Focus Estate - the whole boot is taken up by my 4 dogs though, so back seat is baby and pram... not entirely sure how I'm going to work things with two in the back :/ Problemo...!

Ooh I LOVE the Scenics. There was one in Autotrader for £850 this month with long mot and 6m tax, and with the isofix fittings already in it. I was tempted but then saw the Peugeot for sale just down the road from where I live and had a looksie at that lol


----------



## eandc123

Hi, 
I know I'm a little late in joining but I was just wondering if I could tag along as I'm due 12 August and we are having a surprise :) YEY! Go team yellow!

How are you all? I hope you're all happy and healthy.


----------



## moomin_troll

welcome and congrats eandc123 :)

well its my v day today! wish time would slow down abit lol


----------



## eandc123

Well it's definetly flying by. Everyone said "It will drag and it'll seem like you're pregnant forever" but it's been the fastest pregnancy I've ever known! 
Congrats on your V day. I can't wait til next friday when it's mine :) Exciting times!


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first, things didnt move quiet this fast lol the past 6 months has gone so fast its unreal.

but ive had alot to do so manybe the key is to be really busy for a fast pregnancy lol


----------



## eandc123

It's my first and it must be working full time that's helping it whizz past. However I think when I go on maternity leave before bambino arrives it'll slow right down. Especially being the middle of August with the lovely heat!


----------



## moomin_troll

i worked full time while pregnant with my first and my mat leave started in august well end of july with holiday leave on top (he was due in september) and i just made the most of sleeping in lol i wasnt sleeping well at night so it was great being bale to get sleep when i could and just walk around town being lazy hahah


----------



## eandc123

i can't wait for that. I've got a few short weeks coming up with the bank holidays and I can't wait :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

All my pregnancies have always gone fast but once the third trimester is here, that's when it goes so slow. Hopefully it should go quicker this time, especially with my girls to look after.
Lovely car tjw :thumbup: and cute bump abs :) Congrats on your V day moomin!! I bet that must feel great. x


----------



## moomin_troll

ive been worrying all the way thru this pregnancy about losing him so its great to no that if the worst happened hes got a fighting chance. but i think ive got a little fighter on my hands so cant see him going anywhere soon lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> ive been worrying all the way thru this pregnancy about losing him so its great to no that if the worst happened hes got a fighting chance. but i think ive got a little fighter on my hands so cant see him going anywhere soon lol

Fingers crossed everything will be fine hun. I've felt the same with this pregnancy, constantly worrying. When carrying my second daughter, we was told she may not make it because of the huge clot covering her brain. It was horrible going through it all, even been offered a termination up to 33 weeks pregnant and her heart stopping at 30 weeks. She is perfectly fine now, it's amazing all the things we was told to expect. She keeps me strong.
I hope your pregnancy won't be stressful and you and baby will be fine. There's not that long to wait now :)


----------



## Tasha

My little girl was born sleeping yesterday at 7.15am, we were 24+3, she weighs a tiny but perfect 340grams. Her name is Riley Rae Ann, she is joining her sister Honey on the clouds.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww:hugs::cry: xx heart felt sympathy to you :flower: xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Happy VDay moomin!!

Prayers you sweet Tasha, I hope you recover quickly and heal mentally phyiscally and emotionally. I cannot imagine the pain you must feel.


----------



## moomin_troll

ProudMommy26 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive been worrying all the way thru this pregnancy about losing him so its great to no that if the worst happened hes got a fighting chance. but i think ive got a little fighter on my hands so cant see him going anywhere soon lol
> 
> Fingers crossed everything will be fine hun. I've felt the same with this pregnancy, constantly worrying. When carrying my second daughter, we was told she may not make it because of the huge clot covering her brain. It was horrible going through it all, even been offered a termination up to 33 weeks pregnant and her heart stopping at 30 weeks. She is perfectly fine now, it's amazing all the things we was told to expect. She keeps me strong.
> I hope your pregnancy won't be stressful and you and baby will be fine. There's not that long to wait now :)Click to expand...

thats amazing ur lo i doing great now:)
this pregnancy has been perfect so im worrying for no reason other then losing my oh made me think well anything can happen now, but thankfuly this boy has clung on and doing well *fingers crossed*


----------



## CharlieKeys

Moomin - I hope this doesn't make you upset or what I say is out of order (please tell me if it is!) but your OH has clearly left you the best present you could have ever asked for! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Moomin - I hope this doesn't make you upset or what I say is out of order (please tell me if it is!) but your OH has clearly left you the best present you could have ever asked for! :)

oh no that doesnt upset me. i just see corey as a little miracle because i didnt find out i was pregnant till the night before i went to see my oh after he passed (which was a week later)

so i agree with u, ive been left two boys and zane is the exact copy of his dad...which might be a bad thing lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh good! You never know how something online might be taken iykwim! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Oh good! You never know how something online might be taken iykwim! :)

i no lol and it doesnt help that some people just want to find fault in what can be a simple message....oh well lol ur message was lovely :)


----------



## tjw

Tasha :hugs: I have updated first post with Riley Rae Ann's name xx

eandc123, Welcome :hi: I have added you to first post :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is Zane looking forward to his little brother?


----------



## moomin_troll

from what he understands yeah hes excited. he already knows what belongs to corey so he cant have it, hes been to all my scans and loves watching my 18 week scan dvd. he knows babys in my tummy, but then thinks theres a baby in his tummy too lol.

im so sad ive bought both boys a little or big brother top for their first picture and a i love my brother frame hahahaha

that will be something to use against them when they are older hahaha


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I'm looking out for t-shirts like that! :D Where did you get yours from? I see loads of big brother ones but you don't see many little brother ones! :) 

At least you can sort of explain to him what's going on and it's so nice he's been to all your scans and can see him moving around etc Bet he can't wait to have a play buddy at home!! :) ... I have no idea how to explain to Stephen when Henry's born that this is his baby brother lol He's only gonna be 10 months!


----------



## moomin_troll

i got them both from mothercare online, and they werent too expensive.

thats why im glad zanes this age as at 10 months he wouldnt of had a clue, maybe u could buy a doll and carry it around the house and put it on the floor so he gets used to seeing u with something else and then u can say no no dont touch when the dolls on the floor?

might sound daft lol but its the only thing i can think of


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive been worrying all the way thru this pregnancy about losing him so its great to no that if the worst happened hes got a fighting chance. but i think ive got a little fighter on my hands so cant see him going anywhere soon lol
> 
> Fingers crossed everything will be fine hun. I've felt the same with this pregnancy, constantly worrying. When carrying my second daughter, we was told she may not make it because of the huge clot covering her brain. It was horrible going through it all, even been offered a termination up to 33 weeks pregnant and her heart stopping at 30 weeks. She is perfectly fine now, it's amazing all the things we was told to expect. She keeps me strong.
> I hope your pregnancy won't be stressful and you and baby will be fine. There's not that long to wait now :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats amazing ur lo i doing great now:)
> this pregnancy has been perfect so im worrying for no reason other then losing my oh made me think well anything can happen now, but thankfuly this boy has clung on and doing well *fingers crossed*Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear that hun. Huge hugs to you :hugs: Keep being strong!! xxx


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> LOL I love abs that we are the only clueless ones in the group!! How can we confuse everyone else?? lol jk

Hahaha I know!!! Glad I'm not alone!! :) :)


----------



## eandc123

I'm so sorry to the lady that lost her baby. My heart goes out to you :hugs:

Thank you for adding me to the first post :) 

I was meant to join an August thread ages ago but never got round to it.


----------



## abs07

We're glad you joined eandc123! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

coreys been kicking my side and its started to feel uncomfortable :( im not impressed, i was enjoying the kicks


----------



## sunshinegirl

My little Megan has moved head down now I'm getting kicked up by my belly button and punched in my bladder....feels all so different now still liking it though!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have a proper gymnast in here! I can feel him twist round as the pressure changes, then I get kicked at the top or bottom respectively :lol: Just pray he ends up the right way round in the end!!


----------



## moomin_troll

im getting kicks everywhere plus feels like punches in my bladder lol i think my bean is just too busy flipping around to go head down yet lol


----------



## mothercabbage

when babys moving and kicking does it set off BH?? mine does..:shrug: is this normal!? xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> when babys moving and kicking does it set off BH?? mine does..:shrug: is this normal!? xx

I get this a lot too. Because he's kicking so hard. I'd say it's normal hun, but mention it to your midwife when you see her next. :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

This little one has been kicking at my ribs for a week now. I've never felt kicks this high so early before... and OUCH!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

not looking forward to the rib kicking, im not quite there yet, but i know its coming, ill mention the BH brought on by baby kicking, i googled it,:dohh: came back with IU..irritable uterus syndrome!! wtf!....ok so no more googling for me lol!


----------



## moomin_troll

im dreading the rib kicking and pulling :(

i felt coreys body up there yesterday but thankfuly no kicking just yet


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just feel Henry kicking my bladder! It's like a toy for him! But it's irritating when he kicks it and I'm like ahhh sh*t I think I'm about to wet myself!! Lol!! It's weird cause Stephen was head down all 39 weeks!! This ones head up at the moment so I'm really worried he's gonna stay breech!!!


----------



## tjw

Never had rib kicking. Ruby was breech whole way through. Harri is breech too. Hopfully he'll flip over in time, or I'll defo be having another section instead of a vbac... 

I do remember a few times Ruby kicked me so hard in the bladder that I accidentally peed.... So I had plenty of pads ready just in case this time!! :haha:


----------



## eandc123

Our little one has been very active these past few days. And they are getting very strong. I think it'll be within the week that OH will feel it too. Eeeek :)


----------



## moomin_troll

corey hates it when i need a wee because he starts to kick me really hard until i go lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies! We got our crib and dresser up! There's still a 3rd piece to the set in the garage in the box, but we are waiting to bring it in until the walls are painted! The walls will be a light green, they are orange now b/c it was the playroom before! But here's pics of the crib and dresser ;)
 



Attached Files:







207915_738098188591_44005952_36987144_1194602_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









208777_738104815311_44005952_36987277_5282036_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moomin_troll

that crib is beautiful :D

i will have to take decent pictures of mine and stick them up


----------



## tjw

Gorgeous! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Nice!:thumb: Our nursery is still full of dusty workout equipment, an old desk and other junk. Oh, and our one baby item, our stroller (aka pram).


----------



## CharlieKeys

Your cot's gorgeous!!! :) always wanted one like that but OH won't let me spend loads of money on it lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks! The only reason we spend lots of money on it was b/c we spent most of our tax refund on it ;) Still got to get the mattress and bedding stuff! We got primer today for the walls, and will get the green paint next week! I'm so ready to see it come together!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

They are gorgeous Kylarsmom! Really loving that colour too. 
We can't really do anything about a nursery. We will need to move soon, so sticking with what we already have for now.


----------



## mothercabbage

love it kylarsmom, our baby(Rhys) will be in with us until he old enough to share a room with his big brother..so no nursery planning for us, just a case of get a cot and put it in Connors room!...xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha same here mothercabbage!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom love the nursery pics.

Our future nursery is still full of junk. Sorting through it all on my week off


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ya, I'm pretty sure that baby will sleep with us at night for the first 2 months, but its nice to use my nesting instinct! When I was pregnant with kylar, DH was in Iraq and I was staying with my parents, so wasn't able to set up a nursery with him whilst pregnant. I feel at least for me it's so important to have my area of creativeness for baby! I know it's not always possible (like if this was baby no 3 for us, then we def wouldn't have space for a nursery!!) but since he isn't getting much new things being the 2nd boy, I love that at least he gets a new nursery! It's so fun!


----------



## R&G2007

Hello Ladies, 

Can I join? I am expecting my first little surprise on the 27th August.

Gem


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome R&G, have added you to first post hon :thumbup:


----------



## R&G2007

tjw said:


> :hi: Welcome R&G, have added you to first post hon :thumbup:

Thank you, we found out on christmas eve that I was 3+ weeks pregnant.


----------



## moomin_troll

welcome r&g2007 :)

ive had a productive day so far, met my doula and my landlords going to cut my lawn so i dont have to lol result :D

i was reading a pregnancy mag last night and it said 24 weeks.....third trimester:wacko: times going far too fast for me


----------



## R&G2007

I am at work and it is so quiet I am on the internet lookign a t lots of baby things :wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

hahaha when i was working while pregnant with my first id be on the internet all day. my work was so boring lol


----------



## R&G2007

so far I have spent ££££££££'s on furniture, toys and clothes:winkwink:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive spent almost to £2000 so far on corey lol thats the limit i set myself.

that includes, the whole nursery, changing station, pram, clothes, nappies, bed sets, play mat and the little bits for me after the birth.

its crazy how much things actualy cost when u list them all down


----------



## xsarahbellax

R&G2007 said:


> I am at work and it is so quiet I am on the internet lookign a t lots of baby things :wacko:

I've spent the last few weeks doing that... I've run out of things to look at now!! Very quiet at work at the moment, yaaaawn :-(

Took our guest bed apart at the weekend, which someone is collecting tomorrow, then over Easter we're going carpet shopping... so the transformation from spare room to nursery has begun!! 

Bought tickets for the Baby Show at the NEC earlier, so going to hold out on the nursery furniture til then in case it's on offer, as the set we've chosen is £499, so any discount would be much appreciated!!

Anyone else going to the Baby Show?


----------



## R&G2007

£2000 :cry: we have only bought the pram and a few relatives have given/bought us other things s we nly really need to get our nursery set from Mama and papas once hubby has done the nursery, which starts this weekend :thumbup:

I am just counting down the days now until my maternity leave starts (24th June)


----------



## xsarahbellax

R&G2007 said:


> I am just counting down the days now until my maternity leave starts (24th June)

That's 5 whole weeks before I start mine!! :-(


----------



## R&G2007

xsarahbellax said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> I am just counting down the days now until my maternity leave starts (24th June)
> 
> That's 5 whole weeks before I start mine!! :-(Click to expand...

Its going to drag, especially if the work stays like this


----------



## xsarahbellax

R&G2007 said:


> Its going to drag, especially if the work stays like this

Tell me about it!!

How come you're finishing work so early?

I'm starting my maternity two weeks before I'm due. Can't afford to start it any sooner really, plus I'm sure I'd just get bored & impatient!!

How long are the rest of you taking off before your due date?


----------



## R&G2007

xsarahbellax said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> Its going to drag, especially if the work stays like this
> 
> Tell me about it!!
> 
> How come you're finishing work so early?
> 
> I'm starting my maternity two weeks before I'm due. Can't afford to start it any sooner really, plus I'm sure I'd just get bored & impatient!!
> 
> How long are the rest of you taking off before your due date?Click to expand...

I am only on contract here until the 2nd Sept but I am still entitled to 8 weeks full pay so I am going to leave work on 24th June,which includes 5 days holiday, instead of loosing it:happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

i started my mat leave with zane soon as i could, i hated my job and was on a rubbish nvq wage so i didnt notice the difference on mat pay lol

with zane we had alot bought for us and bought a cheap but nice cot bed. so i think because ive bought most things new this time and all at once is why ive been able to see how much it has cost rather then before wen we bought things here and there


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Gem, glad you found us :hi:

I plan on starting my Maternity leave when I go into labor :rofl: I only get 12 weeks off, and I want to spend them with my little girl.

But I'm crazy busy at work. I had 65 hours in by Thursday last week. I slept the whole weekend!


----------



## abs07

Welcome r&g! :)

Love the crib and dresser kylarsmom!

Uggg the nursery is a heated discussion for me and DH! We live in a cape cod with 1 bedroom downstairs and 2 upstairs. DH is in the process of drywalling the upstairs so everything's a mess. But we are getting very aggravated with people thinking its absurd that we'll have the baby upstairs. What do they expect us to do?!? I guess turning our living room into a nursery is an acceptable thing to do apparently.....


----------



## moomin_troll

are the two rooms upstairs not big enough for ur room to be up there too?

ignore them anyway, u do what u feel is best with ur baby and ur home x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Had my 24 week appt today! I get to schedule my c-section next visit (at 28 weeks!) So I'm looking forward to that! I told the dr about all my extreme vaginal pain and she said its nerves! The uterus is crushing my nerves that lead to the vagina! How horrible?! But it's good to have an answer and that other than painful, its not anything bad. Im supposed to take it easy though and quit lifting my son =( He has been very clingy lately and wanted held A LOT and that isn't helping my pain!! Oh and I still haven't gained any weight so I'm sitting at -9 still since I became pregnant... geesh!


----------



## eandc123

I'm hope to start my maternity at the beginning of july. I'm saving my holidays. I have a very generous holiday entitlement which I am taking full advantage of :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Just catching up, everyones very chatty at the mo! 

Hi new people! :wohoo:

Haven't spent too much so far, mostly on some bedding and decorating stuff for Joshuas new room. Baby will be with us for a good while so not panicking.

So tired - been to my stepdaughters 4th birthday, OMG room full of screaming girls dressed as princesses. The strops, the tantrums! Im SO glad I'm having another boy!!! :headspin: :haha:


----------



## sunshinegirl

I finish on 1st July. Taking just over 2 weeks holiday. Then Mat leave starts. Looking forward to time off before little one comes to prepare everything. I have been using mothercare baby plan. Go in order what I like pay it off bit at a time and it will all get delivered on same day. I'm having delivered on 27th June. Then I can sort and wash everything etc.....


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Just catching up, everyones very chatty at the mo!
> 
> Hi new people! :wohoo:
> 
> Haven't spent too much so far, mostly on some bedding and decorating stuff for Joshuas new room. Baby will be with us for a good while so not panicking.
> 
> So tired - been to my stepdaughters 4th birthday, OMG room full of screaming girls dressed as princesses. The strops, the tantrums! Im SO glad I'm having another boy!!! :headspin: :haha:

Haha, I guess you can understand how I feel :haha: (2 cutie girls)
Girls are so sweet though. 
I have no idea what boys are like, sounds silly but I'm so excited to finally having a boy but I'm also a little scared. I'm so used to the girls.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Had my 24 week appt today! I get to schedule my c-section next visit (at 28 weeks!) So I'm looking forward to that! I told the dr about all my extreme vaginal pain and she said its nerves! The uterus is crushing my nerves that lead to the vagina! How horrible?! But it's good to have an answer and that other than painful, its not anything bad. Im supposed to take it easy though and quit lifting my son =( He has been very clingy lately and wanted held A LOT and that isn't helping my pain!! Oh and I still haven't gained any weight so I'm sitting at -9 still since I became pregnant... geesh!

I'm having those horrible 'down there' pains too. Seems kind of obvious now you've said that. There's so much pressure with our growing bumps. 
I'm the same with my little one. She's been teething and been so ill the last few days, up all night and wants to be picked up constantly. That's not helping. She will be three next month and has cut her back teeth really late and not all together either, so potty training has been a nightmare too because she's constantly got a bad stomach, bless her. 
Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Proudmummy - little boys are lovely! :) I'm so glad to be having another one! So easy going too!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes 2 stone (28lbs) and hes constantly wanting "up" as he calls it, hes killing me lol
im so glad he finished teething at 12 months, he had it so bad :(

i agree boys are the best lol


----------



## abs07

moomin_troll said:


> are the two rooms upstairs not big enough for ur room to be up there too?
> 
> ignore them anyway, u do what u feel is best with ur baby and ur home x

Thank you! Yes, the only thing in our upstairs is the 2 bedrooms so its impossible for ours to be up there too. Oh well, we'l deal! :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Glad Im not the only one having trouble saying no to picking up my kid! Its so hard, kylars start saying "i wanna hold you momma, hold you" and it's soooooo precious i just pick him up ... I try to sit down first, but sometimes its not possible. Putting him in and out of the car is extremely difficult too. My DH works A LOT and so I pretty much do most everything for Kylar, so its really hard!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have some pictures to share!!
 



Attached Files:







brothers4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









brothers3.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2









brothers2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









brothers1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> I have some pictures to share!!

Awww precious! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:



> Glad Im not the only one having trouble saying no to picking up my kid! Its so hard, kylars start saying "i wanna hold you momma, hold you" and it's soooooo precious i just pick him up ... I try to sit down first, but sometimes its not possible. Putting him in and out of the car is extremely difficult too. My DH works A LOT and so I pretty much do most everything for Kylar, so its really hard!

Same here hun. I have my two girls and most of the time they forget about my bump being there and will try their best to lie on me, bless them. It is getting really tiring though. Started struggling at 6 weeks pregnant :wacko:
Those pics are adorable!!! Awww. :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Cute photos Kylarsmom!! I tired to get Joshua to feel the kicks, instead he rammed his finger really hard in my belly button!! Think he's a bit little to understand! :lol:


----------



## tjw

Gorgeous pics!

I'm having to pick Ruby up less too. She's 16m on Thursday and almost 2st now. Very tall too. Luckily I'm not missing out on cuddles though as she keeps climbing up onto our bed in the night and she cuddles straight up to me for the rest of the night :) I'm taking full advantage as she'll have her own room before Harri's born and I'm going to miss her climbing up for cuddles :(


----------



## xsarahbellax

When people talk about the size of their unborn babies, I've noticed the term "percentile" used a lot eg "my baby is in the 97th percentile"... anyone know what this is??


----------



## moomin_troll

xsarahbellax said:


> When people talk about the size of their unborn babies, I've noticed the term "percentile" used a lot eg "my baby is in the 97th percentile"... anyone know what this is??

you get a health book when ur babies born and on there is charts that they mark weight and growth and its got percentiles on it.

zanes always been on the 50th percentile for his weight since birth which means hes average


----------



## xsarahbellax

Oh, so it's after they're born? I thought I'd seen it on the pregnancy threads! Thanks! Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

xsarahbellax said:


> Oh, so it's after they're born? I thought I'd seen it on the pregnancy threads! Thanks! Xx

u get the book after baby is born. but some women get told how big the baby is while they are pregnant! i never have been told early on and when i was they were wrong lol


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies! I've spent the last couple of weeks on holibobs doing LA/Vegas and San Diego..hence my absence! 

How are you all?


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> Hello ladies! I've spent the last couple of weeks on holibobs doing LA/Vegas and San Diego..hence my absence!

Jealous!! Me & hubby looked in to doing LA/San Fran/Vagas for our honeymoon, but just couldn't afford it! :-( Plus, figured we'd appreciate something a little more relaxing after the wedding stress!


----------



## Mark&Annie

BattyNora said:


> Hello ladies! I've spent the last couple of weeks on holibobs doing LA/Vegas and San Diego..hence my absence!
> 
> How are you all?

Oooo nice! Welcome back! I'm loving being pregnant :D My SIL is soooo jealous :lol:


----------



## abs07

Yay! Today is my v-day!!! :) 

And I think I should go on vacation! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to ibiza in 3 weeks :happydance: with my family so zane will be off with my bil so i can sit by the pool doing nothing lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Abs!!

Percentiles- Yes they do them while you are preggers too! They always told me the last few months of my pregnancy with Kylar what percentile he was in, but its based on their measurements from ultrasound, which can be "off" somewhat. THen after baby is born at each check up they will tell you how much they weigh and how long they are oh and their head circumference percentile, even at 2 they still tell me what percentile kylar is in. So if they say your baby is in the 70th % on weight, only 30 percent of babies HIS AGE weigh more than him ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

i think the whole chart thing is rubbish. i got zane weighed month before he turned 2 and he was 26lbs and was told oh yes thats great hes normal ect...then after a 10 month old was weighed at 24lbs and that mother was told he was normal!

also zane at 2 was almost as tall as 3 yr old we no and yet his heights supposed to be average.

long as i no my son is healthy i dont listen to the charts lol they do my head in


----------



## ProudMommy26

BattyNora said:


> Hello ladies! I've spent the last couple of weeks on holibobs doing LA/Vegas and San Diego..hence my absence!
> 
> How are you all?

Sounds lovely :) Did you have a nice time? Welcome back btw x

Congrats on your V day abs!!

We won't be going on a holiday till next year. But next week our daughters will be staying with their nan and grandad for a few days. We have never been away from them so it's going to be so odd. Although, I have plenty to do so will be getting the house ready for when the little cutie arrives :) Hoping to have some nice alone time with my DH too. It's going to be lovely but I know I'm going to miss the girls soooo much!!!! Can't win lol.


----------



## emz_x

tjw said:


> :hi: Hi Emz, have added you to first post :thumbup: welcome to the blues :)

Thanks for adding me :)


----------



## Ktree

Hello everyone, I'm Katie and expecting my first baby on the 3rd of August! :) Can't wait to meet my little man! 

... Just thought I should introduce myself here too!
K x


----------



## mumtobe01

Just seen this thead! Mumtobe01 due 16th August with a little boy! :happydance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

mumtobe01 said:


> Just seen this thead! Mumtobe01 due 16th August with a little boy! :happydance:

Same as me!


----------



## tjw

Welcome ladies :hi:
I've added you both to the first post :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> mumtobe01 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen this thead! Mumtobe01 due 16th August with a little boy! :happydance:
> 
> Same as me!Click to expand...

And same date as me too :haha:

Welcome ladies!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

a few more for team :blue: :yipee:..lots of blue blankets to be bought by august!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## tripleJ

hi ladies. excited i found a page for august mummies. im expecting on the 29th with my second. family hoping its a boy as my sister just had a wee girl on the 17th Apr


----------



## mothercabbage

22+5weeks anyone know where that time went!!!:dohh: slooooooooooooooooooowwwww dooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn.....im getting nervous now!!:argh:


----------



## tjw

Hello tripleJ :hi: have added you to first post :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> 22+5weeks anyone know where that time went!!!:dohh: slooooooooooooooooooowwwww dooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn.....im getting nervous now!!:argh:

Haha, I've been thinking the same. But come the third trimester, I think time will slow down for us... too slow actually :haha: Especially in this hot weather :icecream:


----------



## magicbubble

just looking at the list of due dates - looks like august is a month for the boys doesnt it! :)


----------



## magicbubble

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 22+5weeks anyone know where that time went!!!:dohh: slooooooooooooooooooowwwww dooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn.....im getting nervous now!!:argh:
> 
> Haha, I've been thinking the same. But come the third trimester, I think time will slow down for us... too slow actually :haha: Especially in this hot weather :icecream:Click to expand...

im starting to dread the hot weather! at least for the days when i am at work anyway - work in a care home where it seems the heating is ALWAYS on. that tripled with the hot sunshine in the sky and the unremovable 'hot waterbottle' in my tummy what hope will there be for me? will be sweating buckets!!!! its not like its a sit down job either! phoo!:sleep:


----------



## moomin_troll

i was pregnant with my first this time of yr and was heavly pregnant on the hottest day if the year. and aslong as i had a drink on me id be ok.
i love being able to show my bump off in cute dresses rather then being covered in jumpers.

even tho ive got a toddler to run after, im getting the garden sorted over the next few weeks so ile be spending the last few weeks of pregnancy lying on a deck chair hahaha


----------



## ProudMommy26

I carried my first heavely in the summer and second in the spring. First pregnancy was a bit of a nightmare, I was constantly so hot. Used to have 4 cold showers a day and remember living on ice cubes and orange ice lollies. I was such a grumpy so and so :haha: Second pregnancy wasn't so bad, being the spring. But I did have a 2 year old to look after at the time, so was always hot anyway lol. 
I hope you all don't suffer too much and try and get used to a cold shower/bath if you get too hot x


----------



## Hopes

Hello everyone,
I'm 23 weeks and expecting a girl!! I was searching for a nice due august thread and I found this....just wanted to join you ladies and say hi :D


----------



## moomin_troll

hi hopes, congrats on ur pregnancy and little girl :)


----------



## AuntBug

Hello hopes - welcome:hi:

I'm nervous about the summer hear in the Southeast US. June, July and August are frequently 90 - 100 degrees (or 32 - 38 for you UK gals).


----------



## tjw

Hi Hopes, just looking at your ticker. Are you due 20th? Just wanna get the right date on teh first post for you :) x


----------



## Hopes

Thnx everyone, I'm due the 19th of august:happydance:
I'm also worrying about the summer weather, I'm living in Dubai bcz of my husband's work and its boiling here in the summer!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hopes said:


> Thnx everyone, I'm due the 19th of august:happydance:
> I'm also worrying about the summer weather, I'm li
> 
> ving in Dubai bcz of my husband's work and its boiling here in the summer!!!

I'm in abu dhabi! I'm sooo not looking forward to the summer here! X


----------



## abs07

Welcome to the new ladies! Finally another girl! :)


----------



## abs07

So DH and I are TRYING to pick a name and its horrrible! We can't decide on anything! Here are a few we're deciding on, let me know what you think:

Saryn Joy (my fav)
Jillian Joy
Reese Joy
Leah Joy


----------



## moomin_troll

i like reese for a girl :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

abs07 said:


> So DH and I are TRYING to pick a name and its horrrible! We can't decide on anything! Here are a few we're deciding on, let me know what you think:
> 
> Saryn Joy (my fav)
> Jillian Joy
> Reese Joy
> Leah Joy

Saryn is nice! X


----------



## tjw

Thanks Hopes, have added you to first post, welcome aboard :)


----------



## moomin_troll

tonight corey did a huge flip when zane was talking to bump so that was so nice. but now i can feel corey getting closer to my ribs :'( zane was so long he hurt my ribs so much so im not looking forward to it


----------



## Kylarsmom

I love Saryn!! Sorry but Reese is my dogs name so I have no say there b/c I just think of my dog! LOL


----------



## Mark&Annie

moomin_troll said:


> i was pregnant with my first this time of yr and was heavly pregnant on the hottest day if the year. and aslong as i had a drink on me id be ok.
> i love being able to show my bump off in cute dresses rather then being covered in jumpers.
> 
> even tho ive got a toddler to run after, im getting the garden sorted over the next few weeks so ile be spending the last few weeks of pregnancy lying on a deck chair hahaha

That's what I want to do! But I have to make a garden first :( The one at the new house needs leveling, kennel put up then grass re-seeded/laid :cry: Be a while! I do have a hammock though, so I could lie above it all! :haha:



xxyjadexx said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> So DH and I are TRYING to pick a name and its horrrible! We can't decide on anything! Here are a few we're deciding on, let me know what you think:
> 
> Saryn Joy (my fav)
> Jillian Joy
> Reese Joy
> Leah Joy
> 
> Saryn is nice! XClick to expand...

Saryn is lovely! :kiss:

I'm back to the drawing board with names, I like Finnley now! :lol: Talk about fickle woman, I can't like a name for more than a week now, see if this one sticks a bit longer! I am so determined this baby will have a name by the time he is born!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

abs07 said:


> So DH and I are TRYING to pick a name and its horrrible! We can't decide on anything! Here are a few we're deciding on, let me know what you think:
> 
> Saryn Joy (my fav)
> Jillian Joy
> Reese Joy
> Leah Joy

Really love the name Leah, very pretty name!!

Welcome Hopes :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

magicbubble said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 22+5weeks anyone know where that time went!!!:dohh: slooooooooooooooooooowwwww dooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn.....im getting nervous now!!:argh:
> 
> Haha, I've been thinking the same. But come the third trimester, I think time will slow down for us... too slow actually :haha: Especially in this hot weather :icecream:Click to expand...
> 
> im starting to dread the hot weather! at least for the days when i am at work anyway - work in a care home where it seems the heating is ALWAYS on. that tripled with the hot sunshine in the sky and the unremovable 'hot waterbottle' in my tummy what hope will there be for me? will be sweating buckets!!!! its not like its a sit down job either! phoo!:sleep:Click to expand...

ah! yes im sure 3rd tri will drag!! especially in the hot weather, i passed out with DS due to the weather:dohh: landed on my bum in a heap though so had a soft landing, came round n threw up all over my dads shoes though:rofl::rofl: oh the joys!!


----------



## Vivienne

Hey all
To be honest I'm glad I'm due in winter as I couldn't stand being heavily preggers in summer, plus I fancy working until I almost pop and being cooler will help.

I've starting planning on a trip to Europe next year with baby as I fancy a challenge. I've done the states and we want to get over Europe while we only have one child. We are thinking of taking my mother as a back up babysitter!

All we need for the nursery is the cot and to slap the wallpaper and paint up and it's done. I've decorated it in a Peter Rabbit theme but not too much so it can 'move' times!

No real kicks yet just flutters so not much discomfort yet!

V day next week!


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes said:


> Thnx everyone, I'm due the 19th of august:happydance:
> I'm also worrying about the summer weather, I'm living in Dubai bcz of my husband's work and its boiling here in the summer!!!

my first due date buddy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: wow, i have a hopes on my signature!!( she is from my ding dong thread though,so...your team :pink: cute!! im team :blue:...:happydance:
any names?? we decided on Rhys Alexander:awww::happydance: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

xxyjadexx said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> So DH and I are TRYING to pick a name and its horrrible! We can't decide on anything! Here are a few we're deciding on, let me know what you think:
> 
> Saryn Joy (my fav)
> Jillian Joy
> Reese Joy
> Leah Joy
> 
> Saryn is nice! XClick to expand...

Rhys/Reece is the best!!!! thats our bumps name, but im team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

mark&annie i hate my garden, the conservatory is horrible and the whole thing needs leveling too but because im only renting until i buy next yr im just trying to do the best with it that i can.

i had a gorgeous garden in germany, it was massive and well done...i miss it so much on sunny days


----------



## tjw

Ah ladies, it's waaaaaaaay too hot today!! I'm sweltering and getting worn out already and it's not even lunch time yet!! Dread to think what I'll be like in a couple months!! I'd take another winter pregnancy anyday!! lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

tjw said:


> Ah ladies, it's waaaaaaaay too hot today!! I'm sweltering and getting worn out already and it's not even lunch time yet!! Dread to think what I'll be like in a couple months!! I'd take another winter pregnancy anyday!! lol x

sounds like you planning for next baby!! lol xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im cold blooded lol so i love hot weather.
im having one of those i cant be bothered but want to do something days, but zane doesnt want to get dressed.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Sat at work gazing out at the sunshine from my desk... but after today I have 11 days off!! Yay!! Lots of decorating, sorting & organising to keep me busy, with a few girly lunches thrown in!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

11 days off here too, just sat at my desk wishing the time away! Going to be decorating too!

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's 24 degrees here! So I'm sooooo hot and my feet are hot and I can't STAND hot feet :haha: - NOT looking forward to giving birth in August!!! lol


----------



## tjw

OMG I AM SO PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW!!!!!

I was walking back from my mum's with Ruby in her stroller, and this man and woman were coming the opposite way. No idea who they were, the woman stopped and said Hi I've seen you about the place, I see you've got another on the way, when are you due?

I told her We've got a lil boy on the way in August.

Then the bloke turned round and said I've got some polythene bags at home if you want them. 

I said oh, thanks, why? 

He said so you can dump the pair of them out for the f*cking dustman!



She stood there with her mouth open in shock, but my temper flaired right up in an instant!

Completely lost my rag over it and threw him into the road!! A car had to swerve to avoid hitting him!! 

Ruby got upset and started crying, and that snapped me out of it, I just walked off with her and come home. But if Ruby hadn't been there I swear I coulda done some serious damage to that bloke!! I'm still shaking now cos I'm so angry over it!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

atleast the woman he was with was shocked!

bloody hell, some people need to be thrown into the road, good on u!


----------



## ProudMommy26

That's awful tjw :( Really can't stand people like him. Can understand why you reacted like that, what a jerk.

Sorry ladies, but it's tooooooooooo hot! I wish there was a way I could stay in a shower all day long lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im so jealous of all you guys that live over in Germany and all those neat countries! I would LOVE to visit them, I can't even imagine how neat that would be! Ive never even traveled out of the US. Too darn expensive!!


----------



## moomin_troll

when i lived in germany there was still dog poo on the streets lol but it was lovely. my house was amazing. and people were more friendly, but if ur child has a tantrum over there everyone stares at u and gasps.....which is so annoying


----------



## abs07

Wow tjw - that's amazing! Good for you for throwing him in the streets!! :) 

I woke up at 3am this morning with a charlie horse in my calf - it was HORRIBLE!!!! My leg still hurts!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tjw - why the hell would he say something like that?!?! :-o that's awful and in front of your daughter as well!! At least you threw him in the street - bet you felt better after that


----------



## Mark&Annie

OMG tjw! What a dick! Mind you, wouldn't want to get on your bad side :lol: Hard core!!! :rofl:

I tried to do some work at the new house today, but Mark has removed the toilet, so that didn't last long! It's very frustrating wanting to help, but having bump, Joshua and a bladder the size of an egg cup means I can't really be any use :( Boo!


----------



## tjw

It's taken me 2hrs to calm down properly. Thankfully Ruby has had a nap and woken up very happy as if nothing happened. I was worried that she would be a bit antzy round me as I've never lost my temper or even sworn in front of her before and I really was raging... Poor girl, she was so upset at the time. Never knew I could fly off the handle like that. I'm always the calm one who tries to see everything from all angles...


----------



## chrischris83

Hi ladies! Can I join you all? Im due August 30th expecting a girl.


----------



## Mark&Annie

The more the merrier! Especially girls - all our boys are gonna be fighting for em! :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

if coreys anything like his brother hes going to be girl mad from the second hes born lol

i caught my oh and zane eyeing up a waitress once! i wasnt impressed lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

Is anyone going to antenatal classes? im starting next week! i really need them as i am clueless when it comes to anything baby related!


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt with zane but this time i think i will do classes if there is any.....my mw is crap. she was supposed to sort out my counciling 5 weeks ago but never did!

even tho ive done it once before i still feel clueless lol


----------



## abs07

chrischris83 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you all? Im due August 30th expecting a girl.

Yay! Another girl! Welcome!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG TJW that is insane! I would probably have just walked away and regretted not shoving him in the road, good for yoU!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

moomin_troll said:


> i didnt with zane but this time i think i will do classes if there is any.....my mw is crap. she was supposed to sort out my counciling 5 weeks ago but never did!
> 
> even tho ive done it once before i still feel clueless lol

ahh snap! I feel so much more scared about going into labour and having a new baby this time around! With Stephen I was absolutely fine lol! :shrug:


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i didnt with zane but this time i think i will do classes if there is any.....my mw is crap. she was supposed to sort out my counciling 5 weeks ago but never did!
> 
> even tho ive done it once before i still feel clueless lol
> 
> ahh snap! I feel so much more scared about going into labour and having a new baby this time around! With Stephen I was absolutely fine lol! :shrug:Click to expand...

we no whats coming hahah thats why lol

i must be mad, this baby was planned so i knew what i was getting into haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol but I had the world's most easiest birth! Then this baby seems to be a little troublemaker so I know he's gonna be a pain on labour day :haha:

yeah you must be mad ;) Why would you want to plan to do it all over again :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> lol but I had the world's most easiest birth! Then this baby seems to be a little troublemaker so I know he's gonna be a pain on labour day :haha:
> 
> yeah you must be mad ;) Why would you want to plan to do it all over again :haha:

oh always got what he wanted and he wanted another baby lol took him 2 yrs mind. well that or im just mad lol
just glad im not having girls lol cant be doing with the drama of that come teen years


----------



## xsarahbellax

xxyjadexx said:


> Is anyone going to antenatal classes? im starting next week! i really need them as i am clueless when it comes to anything baby related!

We've booked an NCT course which starts in June, and there's also an NHS class at the local hospital which is a few hours on a Saturday. New to this, need all the help we can get!!


----------



## tjw

Welcome ChrisChris :hi: I've added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty

Hiya Ladies :flower:

Im expecting my first baby on 7th August which is a Boy! :wohoo:

Hope your all doing well 

xx


----------



## tjw

Welcome Lotty :hi: have added your details to first post :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

err ive just spent the afternoon trying to clean my conservatory with a power washer...thinking a power washer would do most of the work lol

well ive come to the conclusion its too dirty to get clean :( its atleast 5 yrs old and seems to never have been washed. i hate that it still looks dirty but atleasy ive made a start. so tired now tho lol


----------



## Lotty

Ty tjw :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D finaly hit 24 weeks


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi Lotty! I'm in Newcastle, Gosforth, just mid house move/total renovation! Congrats on the blue bump!


----------



## tjw

MissMummy2Be said:


> :D finaly hit 24 weeks

Congrats hon :)
I got another week to get there yet :thumbup:


My sister in law's lil sis gave birth to her lil girl on Wednesday at 27wks! Just saw it announced on facebook last night! They haven't named her yet and haven't posted any pics either, but I'll share one as soon as one gets posted. Apparently her lil feet are bending the wrong way but the docs have told them that this can be corrected very easily. 

She was born by emergency section due to high crp levels... (not sure what that means, but do know Amy was in hospital the last few weeks on bedrest due to infection and repeated bleeding that went on from about 15wks but had gotten worse. She had to have a blood transfusion on Friday). 

However, both Amy and her lil girl are doing really well and George is boasting all over facebook how he's a daddy and can't wait to get them both home in a few weeks. Baby will be in for 7-10wks, but Amy comes out in the next 2-3wks. Luckily they live quite near to the hospital so they'll still spend much of the time with their lil sweetheart :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

Happy 24 weeks missmummy2be :D

cant believe im 25 weeks, its gone so fast


----------



## Mummy~L

Eeakkkk we are in double digits!!!! Only 99 days to go!

That has come around so quickly!!

Hope everyone is ok? 

Congrats on 24 weeks MissMummy :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Happy Easter all!!

My girls have finally gone away for a few days, was travelling 250 miles to take them to their nan and grandads. The travelling has made me feel a tad ill and sore and missing my girls so much already. But off to do some cleaning tomorrow, so hopefully will feel better then!

I hope you're all well and enjoying your day! :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy easter to all. hope your all well :hugs: xx


----------



## SammieGrace

can I join? My little boy is due August 18th!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: welcome sammi..xxx


----------



## chrischris83

tjw said:


> Welcome ChrisChris :hi: I've added you to first post :thumbup:

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## SammieGrace

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: welcome sammi..xxx

Thanks! :flower: it's good to catch up with the rest of you ladies who will be giving birth around the same time. We are only one day apart!


----------



## ProudMommy26

SammieGrace said:


> can I join? My little boy is due August 18th!

Welcome hun! Your due date is just two days after mine. Hope your pregnancy is going well.
xxx


----------



## Vivienne

We're doing ante-natal. You get 8 2 hour classes free here so it's good to take it up, just for a heads up.


----------



## abs07

Welcome lotty and sammie (love the name Cullen btw)! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

:cloud9: What a lovely weekend :cloud9:

Weather has be the best ever for a Bank Holiday.:thumbup:

:hi: to all the newbies we still needs some more team :pink: I think they must be hiding in all the :yellow: team.

:happydance: 26 weeks today :happydance: so when is 3rd Tri is it 27 or 28 weeks

Baby is a wiggler moving all over the place makes me laugh. I'm off work now until the 5th May time to spring clean the house and de-clutter the spare room!!!!:dohh:

Did the rest of you all have a Nice Easter weekend?


----------



## eandc123

sunshinegirl said:


> :cloud9: What a lovely weekend :cloud9:
> 
> Weather has be the best ever for a Bank Holiday.:thumbup:
> 
> :hi: to all the newbies we still needs some more team :pink: I think they must be hiding in all the :yellow: team.
> 
> :happydance: 26 weeks today :happydance: so when is 3rd Tri is it 27 or 28 weeks
> 
> Baby is a wiggler moving all over the place makes me laugh. I'm off work now until the 5th May time to spring clean the house and de-clutter the spare room!!!!:dohh:
> 
> Did the rest of you all have a Nice Easter weekend?

I have to agree. Lovely weather. I've caught the sun a bit on my full day trip to the local park :)

I've been getting my update emails and I think they say 3rd tri is anything after 25 weeks but I think it's 27 on B&B.

I have 2 days of work then I'm off until the 9th May. Can't wait. I keep thinking I'll do loads of stuff but I think I'l just be taking advantage of having OH to myself for a few days :) Then continue the crazy cleaning rampage I seem to have been on lately :wacko: Not like me at all.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I keep popping into 3rd tri now to behonest... sounds silly but 2nd tri seems a bit irrelevant now as it's all 20 week scans etc and 3rd tri is too far ahead as it's all waters breaking and birth announcements lol :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Lol I agree charlie ... We are in a limbo here, getting far along but we've had our gender scans so the next exciting thing is birth and we still have a little bit before that ! ,

Sorry if I'm not on much for a while we are rearranging, changing the computer room too a play room, and the old play roo to a nursery, so we no longer have a computer room, so the only internet I have is on my phone, until we hook the computer up to our tv !


----------



## tjw

Welcome SammieGrace :hi: Have added you to first post :thumbup:



Well ladies, Amy was able to hold her tiny lil girl and change her nappy for the first time today and they've chosen the name Chloe! :cloud9: Still no pics posted, but do have another piece of good news.... Chloe is off the oxygen mask today and breathing well :happydance:


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> I keep popping into 3rd tri now to behonest... sounds silly but 2nd tri seems a bit irrelevant now as it's all 20 week scans etc and 3rd tri is too far ahead as it's all waters breaking and birth announcements lol :)

I keep popping in there too :) 

We need to switch to Quarts I think!! Which would put us in third quart now :p


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol I agree :) An inbetween tri group :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh and Amy as in (i think it's) Liverpool Amy? The lady who got upset because people were critcising her for being too young? She ahd a little girl?!


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> ooh and Amy as in (i think it's) Liverpool Amy? The lady who got upset because people were critcising her for being too young? She ahd a little girl?!

No hon, it's my sister in law's lil sis Amy. I posted yesterday about her having her lil girl at 27wks x


----------



## CharlieKeys

oops I feel stupid now! I never have time to read through all the posts properly! Sorry hun! 

Ahh Chloe is a lovely name! :) Was there a reason why she had her so early?


----------



## moomin_troll

since getting my bfp ive known the names i wanted, the nursery i wanted...the pram and the birth lol so ive been ready for 3rd tri before even being pregnant lol altho the thought of only having 15 ish weeks left is scaring the crap out of me


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> oops I feel stupid now! I never have time to read through all the posts properly! Sorry hun!
> 
> Ahh Chloe is a lovely name! :) Was there a reason why she had her so early?

Hi crp levels and almost continuous bleeding from 15wks which was getting worse. Infection was mentioned, not sure if that's to do with the crp levels or not though hon x


----------



## CharlieKeys

moomin_troll said:


> since getting my bfp ive known the names i wanted, the nursery i wanted...the pram and the birth lol so ive been ready for 3rd tri before even being pregnant lol altho the thought of only having 15 ish weeks left is scaring the crap out of me

:haha: same! The closer it gets the more i start to panic and think how on earth can I cope with two - and then there's the labour cause they say everytime is different! Lol


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome new ladies :hi:

Tjw, glad Amy and Chloe are doing well.

I got to hear LOs hb again today, I do so love that! Doc says we need to "plump you up" a bit, to eat what I can but eat more of it. When we were TTC I couldn't lose weight to save my life, now I can't gain. Figures:dohh:


----------



## missZOEEx

ahh; i've only just found this! 
But Hi, Im Zoee! :) Im due 29th of August with a beautiful baby BOY. :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Happy V day to mumtobe01 and xSarahBellax. Well done ladies (and to our boys too)
Also Happy V day to anyone who has one this week. Can't believe it's here already, but I'm so glad to finally be here. 

Welcome to all the new ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## SammieGrace

abs07 said:


> Welcome lotty and sammie (love the name Cullen btw)! :)

Thank you! I know some people are put off of it bc of the whole Twilight thing, but the name Cullen has special meaning for our family. It was the name that DH's parents had picked out for their second boy. Sadly they had secondary infertility and very luckily ended up adopting DH who was 3 1/2 years old and obviously came with his own name. So this baby's grandma and grandpa have been waiting to have a Cullen James for the past 25 years! It just seemed right :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Happy V day to mumtobe01 and xSarahBellax. Well done ladies (and to our boys too)

Woop! Thanks!! Happy V Day to us!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

SammieGrace said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lotty and sammie (love the name Cullen btw)! :)
> 
> Thank you! I know some people are put off of it bc of the whole Twilight thing, but the name Cullen has special meaning for our family. It was the name that DH's parents had picked out for their second boy. Sadly they had secondary infertility and very luckily ended up adopting DH who was 3 1/2 years old and obviously came with his own name. So this baby's grandma and grandpa have been waiting to have a Cullen James for the past 25 years! It just seemed right :)Click to expand...

That's really sweet, and very kind of you! They must be thrilled :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls.. welcome new girls!! team :blue: are so far ahead of team :pink:...must be alot in team :yellow:...
happy vday to the ladies there today...almost my Vday:happydance: 
hope all bumps and ladies are well today!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## tjw

Welcome Zoee :wave: have added you to first post :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Got home from spending a few days with my sister yesterday and my DH had decided to surprise me, he has decorated the room in our new house, its awful! He painted the walls pale blue and the ceiling bright orange, he has informed me the orange carpet and curtains are to be fitted next week! I haven't the heart to tell him how bloody awful it looks! I would suggest we change the curtains and carpet but what colour does go with blue and orange, don't know whether to laugh or cry, but bless him he is so proud! I think I will have to tactfully speak to him about it tonight lol


----------



## eandc123

xxyjadexx said:


> Got home from spending a few days with my sister yesterday and my DH had decided to surprise me, he has decorated the room in our new house, its awful! He painted the walls pale blue and the ceiling bright orange, he has informed me the orange carpet and curtains are to be fitted next week! I haven't the heart to tell him how bloody awful it looks! I would suggest we change the curtains and carpet but what colour does go with blue and orange, don't know whether to laugh or cry, but bless him he is so proud! I think I will have to tactfully speak to him about it tonight lol

Oh no! Fancy baby blue and orange :wacko: What on earth made him choose those colours?
I would speak to him before it's too late. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes

Hello Girls,, just wanted to say that yesterday I had an appointment and I saw my cute baby girl! she was sooo adorable and was sleeping on her stomach :D,, anyone saw this with their babies before?? I'm also very excited to get to my V day, good luck for all of us:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

on my 12 week scan corey was hugging the placenta lol which was cute but annoying because i couldnt see him


----------



## Kylarsmom

tjw where did you get that signature, it is soooooo cute! i want one!


----------



## tjw

xxyjadexx said:


> Got home from spending a few days with my sister yesterday and my DH had decided to surprise me, he has decorated the room in our new house, its awful! He painted the walls pale blue and the ceiling bright orange, he has informed me the orange carpet and curtains are to be fitted next week! I haven't the heart to tell him how bloody awful it looks! I would suggest we change the curtains and carpet but what colour does go with blue and orange, don't know whether to laugh or cry, but bless him he is so proud! I think I will have to tactfully speak to him about it tonight lol

Might sound like an odd idea but what about yellow or green curtains and red carpet? There's plenty of childrens furniture that incorporates all these colours and more...

Could make for a bright, fun, and interesting room... we're thinking of possibly doing something similar for Harrison.

Here's a few example of the furniture etc we've seen so far: 

https://common.csnstores.com/common/products/BZG/BZG1003_l.jpg
https://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/A4898D78.jpg
https://content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/328971.jpg
https://images.landofnod.com/is/image/LandOfNod/3710931_AirplaneRideOn_H08?$zm$


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes nursery would of gone great with a orange carpet. it was winnie the pooh, mainly tigger lol
id just go in myself and paint the walls magnolia and just be honest and say u dont like the walls lol


----------



## tjw

Kylarsmom said:


> tjw where did you get that signature, it is soooooo cute! i want one!

I posted this thread and had two people reply with sigs for me :) https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/586271-please-could-someone-make-me-sig.html


----------



## eandc123

moomin_troll said:


> on my 12 week scan corey was hugging the placenta lol which was cute but annoying because i couldnt see him

My bambino was hugging the placenta :) The sonographer had to give me a good jiggle to get LO to move so we got a good picture :haha:


----------



## SammieGrace

Mark&Annie said:


> That's really sweet, and very kind of you! They must be thrilled :D

Thanks! They are very happy to be having their first grand baby and that we are moving much closer to them for baby's first year. We had another name we were kicking around earlier, but when my father-in-law suggested Cullen we both felt it would be perfect. Now I can't wait to meet my little guy! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Got home from spending a few days with my sister yesterday and my DH had decided to surprise me, he has decorated the room in our new house, its awful! He painted the walls pale blue and the ceiling bright orange, he has informed me the orange carpet and curtains are to be fitted next week! I haven't the heart to tell him how bloody awful it looks! I would suggest we change the curtains and carpet but what colour does go with blue and orange, don't know whether to laugh or cry, but bless him he is so proud! I think I will have to tactfully speak to him about it tonight lol
> 
> Might sound like an odd idea but what about yellow or green curtains and red carpet? There's plenty of childrens furniture that incorporates all these colours and more...
> 
> Could make for a bright, fun, and interesting room... we're thinking of possibly doing something similar for Harrison.
> 
> Here's a few example of the furniture etc we've seen so far:
> 
> https://common.csnstores.com/common/products/BZG/BZG1003_l.jpg
> https://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/A4898D78.jpg
> https://content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/328971.jpg
> https://images.landofnod.com/is/image/LandOfNod/3710931_AirplaneRideOn_H08?$zm$Click to expand...

This is for our room not the nursery! :-D


----------



## Kylarsmom

tjw said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> tjw where did you get that signature, it is soooooo cute! i want one!
> 
> I posted this thread and had two people reply with sigs for me :) https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/586271-please-could-someone-make-me-sig.htmlClick to expand...

cool thanks!


----------



## tjw

xxyjadexx said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Got home from spending a few days with my sister yesterday and my DH had decided to surprise me, he has decorated the room in our new house, its awful! He painted the walls pale blue and the ceiling bright orange, he has informed me the orange carpet and curtains are to be fitted next week! I haven't the heart to tell him how bloody awful it looks! I would suggest we change the curtains and carpet but what colour does go with blue and orange, don't know whether to laugh or cry, but bless him he is so proud! I think I will have to tactfully speak to him about it tonight lol
> 
> Might sound like an odd idea but what about yellow or green curtains and red carpet? There's plenty of childrens furniture that incorporates all these colours and more...
> 
> Could make for a bright, fun, and interesting room... we're thinking of possibly doing something similar for Harrison.
> 
> Here's a few example of the furniture etc we've seen so far:
> 
> https://common.csnstores.com/common/products/BZG/BZG1003_l.jpg
> https://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/A4898D78.jpg
> https://content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/328971.jpg
> https://images.landofnod.com/is/image/LandOfNod/3710931_AirplaneRideOn_H08?$zm$Click to expand...
> 
> This is for our room not the nursery! :-DClick to expand...

OOPS!! :haha:


----------



## abs07

Wow, you have more self control than me! If it were my DH it would have been repainted the next day!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

omg hes done that to ur room :S id of gone nuts and told him no chance i hate it!

u can work with the orange tho, ikea have some gorgeous orange and white furniture


----------



## AuntBug

Yikes Jade, good luck!


----------



## missZOEEx

tjw said:


> Welcome Zoee :wave: have added you to first post :)

Thanks! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

orange and blue:wacko:, id say the blue has to go! rather you than me...:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol OH would have known straight away from my face I didn't like it - I'm not tactful and I will tell him if I hated something. What colours were you thinking of? Maybe just say to him that you has your heart set on a nursery in whatever colour or theme and that as much as you love the effort he's put in you really want the way you always thought it would look like?

Eta: just read it's for your room - just repaint it when he's out :haha: it doesn't feel as bad saying you hate it when it's your own room


----------



## tjw

YAY!!! Amy's been discharged from hospital! Now we're just waiting while Chloe puts weight on so she can come home too! :) :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

OOoo yikes, yeah I'm not sure about the full on rainbow colour scheme, not the relaxing; serene haven you want after a long day!

Glad the girls are doing well tjw :D

Just clocked my ticker, yikes 26 weeks, guess that's the last week of 2nd tri... time to start thinking about birth plans and what-not! 

We're still mid house move. Going to be moving in with my Mum for a fortnight at the end of this month. Can't wait to be settled in the new house, just seems so much to do between now and that goal, feels a bit over-whelming sometimes :cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

tjw said:


> YAY!!! Amy's been discharged from hospital! Now we're just waiting while Chloe puts weight on so she can come home too! :) :dance:

ahh yay! :) Did they saw how long they think Chloe is going to be in hospital for?


----------



## tjw

The day after she was born they said 10wks until she gets to the equivalent of 37wks gestation, unless she puts on a significant amount of weight before then. She currently weighs less than 1kg 

She's a week old today :) so great going so far :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

She sounds like a very strong determined little girl :) Hopefully she puts on enough weight to come out sooner!


----------



## tjw

Just to let you know, I've tweaked first post again... lol, typical virgo, always looking to improve something. Hope you like x

When it comes to announcing births, please include baby's name, date of birth, and birth weight, and I will post them all on first post.

Thank you ladies, I know there's a way to go yet lol, just getting the thread ready for all the action :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

Love the new layout of the front page :D

well the braxton hicks have kicked in for me now. i had a huge one last night after a massive bang made me jump hahaha and more right now....lovely


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> Love the new layout of the front page :D
> 
> well the braxton hicks have kicked in for me now. i had a huge one last night after a massive bang made me jump hahaha and more right now....lovely

Thank you x

I'm looking forward to bh, sad I know lol, but I remember them from last time and they felt kinda funny and made me chuckle lol


----------



## moomin_troll

wish mine felt that way lol with zane they were sore and they are again this time :( oh well it is only a small part of pregnancy, but im in the mood for a moan lol


----------



## eandc123

I was getting them very early this morning. I wasn't best pleased because I needed to sleep because I had an early start. 
It's also become ridiculously uncomfortable to sleep so I'm going to treat myself to a pregnancy pillow as it's pay day tomorrow :)


----------



## moomin_troll

i might start using my preg pillow now as bumps getting bigger! ile have to wash it tho lol


----------



## eandc123

I've never had one before but I've heard they are a god send.


----------



## moomin_troll

mine really helped while pregnant with zane to support bump and my dodgy hips lol


----------



## eandc123

Have you got a long straight one or one that wraps round in a kind of u shape? I don't know which is best to get.


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh bought me the straight one, so i had to work it abit to get it where i wanted it but it did the job just fine


----------



## CharlieKeys

Liking the new front page! :) can#t believe you're talking about birth announcements already!! Going to quick now! Though I bet week 30 - the end drag!


----------



## sunshinegirl

eandc123 said:


> Have you got a long straight one or one that wraps round in a kind of u shape? I don't know which is best to get.

I bought a Dream Gennii from mother care a couple of weeks ago. I love it.:thumbup:

Bump support and back support then wraps between legs. When I turn over back support then becomes bump support but I normally stay on my left side helps with blood flow to heart.:happydance:

I have my 4D Scan on Tuesday at babybond. Can't wait we went there when my sis in law was pregnant with my niece. :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

i keep waking up on my back n its killing me so im tempted to invest in a pillow that will give back support n stop me rolling lol

zane decided to lie on his bottle tonight n the water wet him and his bed. so trying to to wake him i had to change him n his bed....which then started off more bh.

anyone else who has other children noticing that certain things are setting them off or am i just weird


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have a boppy maternity pillow I got at 12 weeks and I love it


----------



## AuntBug

I have the Dream Gennii too and love it! Super comfy, and doesn't take upntoo much room


----------



## Jewel21

You can add me to this list, I'm due August 25, 2011! Don't know what I'm having, its a surprise!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I've never had BH... so don't know what I'm missing, LOL! :lol:


----------



## tjw

:wave: Hi Jewel, welcome to the group. Have added you to first post :)


----------



## tjw

Thinking of doing something like this on one wall of Ruby and Harrison's room, what do you think? x

https://www.create-a-mural.com/i//Outdoor_Mural_Scene_copy.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

wooo tjw its so cute!


----------



## abs07

So cute tjw!


----------



## moomin_troll

well ive just seen a second doula and she was lovely too! i cant make up my mind who to go with


----------



## hannpin

:wave: Hello everyone. Just thought i'd pop in and say Hi. Congrats on your V days those who have got there, and for those who havent quite, it wont be long. Glad to hear you all keeping well though.

Tjw, love the muriel, I have done a peppa pig room for Elsie, and have painted the walls with a scene from peppa. I love it, even if she doesnt (and she does, i think) will upload a pic for you if you like?

Can't wait for the first Aug anouncement, wont be long now ladies xxx :flower:


----------



## ProudMommy26

That is gorgeous tjw!! 
I can't wait till we can sort the childrens bedrooms out. We live in a 2 bedroom at the moment so need to think about moving soon as the two girls share a room of their own and this little cutie is on the way so it's going to be a bit of a squeeze. But all should be ok for a year or so. Thinking about getting the girls a bunk bed, which will save a lot of space. It's a bit hard to move at the moment though with my oldest in school. She's so happy there and also there's the financial side of things, so going to try and wait for a while.
Hope you're all well. Not long now till the weekend! xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

tjw said:


> Just to let you know, I've tweaked first post again... lol, typical virgo, always looking to improve something. Hope you like x
> 
> When it comes to announcing births, please include baby's name, date of birth, and birth weight, and I will post them all on first post.
> 
> Thank you ladies, I know there's a way to go yet lol, just getting the thread ready for all the action :thumbup:

:thumbup: liking the first post :thumbup:


----------



## sunshinegirl

AuntBug said:


> I have the Dream Gennii too and love it! Super comfy, and doesn't take upntoo much room

:thumbup: It's so comfy and I agree dosn't take up half the bed like the long ones :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

I had a Labour Day reading from Psychic123 today It says:

Linking in around you and your current pregnancy here is what spirit show me for you :

What gender your baby will be: A baby boy.
The date you will give birth: 22nd August 2011.
What your new born will look like: I see lots of dark hair, but much lighter eyes, quite hazel in colour, I feel he will be a good weight, just over 7lbs, I just get this vision of masses of dark hair with cupid lips, a beautiful baby.
How long your labour will be: Quite quick is what I see, Im sensing a little bit of hip pain for some reason towards the end of pregnancy, so just watch out for this, I see well within 6 hours he will be born, and no complications are being shown to me. Water will relax you, so make sure you have plenty of baths in the early stages, as I sense this will not be available to you later in the labour. Im not sure if someone has mentioned or this may just be a worry you won't have a natural birth? I feel you have had a cesarean birth in the past due to complications. However, this time I am being shown a healthy natural birth.
An H initial is also showing as relevant around your Son.

She's picked up on the fact we're having a boy, she's kinda picked up that I can't have a water birth, and she's picked up on the previous c section (which was with Ruby). She's even picked out the first initial of Harrison's name :)

22nd August would be 1 day overdue so that's not bad and hip pain towards the end may well be to do with the spd. Ruby had a full head of really dark hair when she was born, so can see this being the case with Harrison also. Hazel eyes are quite common among the boys in my family, so would also make sense. 

6hr labour? Sounds good to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

woooo how much did that reading cost?


----------



## tjw

hannpin said:


> :wave: Hello everyone. Just thought i'd pop in and say Hi. Congrats on your V days those who have got there, and for those who havent quite, it wont be long. Glad to hear you all keeping well though.
> 
> Tjw, love the muriel, I have done a peppa pig room for Elsie, and have painted the walls with a scene from peppa. I love it, even if she doesnt (and she does, i think) will upload a pic for you if you like?
> 
> Can't wait for the first Aug anouncement, wont be long now ladies xxx :flower:

Hello Hannpin, lovely to see you hon xx 

Would love to see a pic of Elsie's Peppa Pig room :)

How are you hon? Have been thinking of you often :hugs: feel free to inbox me if you ever wanna chat xx


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> woooo how much did that reading cost?

It was £3.99 hon. I paid by paypal and she emailed me within 2hrs with it! :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> woooo how much did that reading cost?
> 
> It was £3.99 hon. I paid by paypal and she emailed me within 2hrs with it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i think ive found the website u used then. im tempted to try it myself but im unsure how realiable readings are when not face to face.

i had a reading with a medium about a month ago and my oh came thru, but she doesnt go into things about pregnancy and birth


----------



## tjw

Aw bless hon, all I can say is I've found this one to be really good, but obv can't guarantee that she'll be right on target for everyone. I did it as a bit of fun and really didn't expect her to pick up on so much x


----------



## tjw

Ooh, ladies..... Amy and George have put up pics of Chloe on facebook!! She's sooo gorgeous!! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228626_10150223023387526_692127525_8693030_2027836_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215942_10150223022502526_692127525_8693026_3446582_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215942_10150223022507526_692127525_8693027_5990644_n.jpg


----------



## abs07

Chloe's soooo cute - congrats! :)


----------



## abs07

Can I ask a question about weight?? I had my checkup today and since I've gotten pregnant I've so far gained 13 pounds. Here's my breakdown:
December: 0 pounds
January: 0 pounds
Februrary: 0 pounds
March: 6 pounds
April: 7 pounds

So you can see I've just gained all of my 13 pounds in the past 2 months. My doc said this is fine, but it can't happen again and from here on out I can only gain 1 more pound per week for a total of 4 pounds a month. 
Not only was today a horrible day (because of work & things like that) but now I'm freaking out about this! I have no idea how I'm supposed to keep that in check because I've been eating fairly decent so far. Any recommendations for me?!?!?


----------



## moomin_troll

u cud take up exercise like pregnancy yoga. other then that long as ur eating healthy i wouldnt worry about how much weight u gain x


----------



## smiget11

august 20th a little boy my First one :)


----------



## Vivienne

BH hurt like hell for me :cry: That and I've finally had to buy maternity pants.
Oh well at least V day has been and gone and he's still in there!


----------



## mothercabbage

ITS MY V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::happydance::yipee:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> ITS MY V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::happydance::yipee:

YAY!!! Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eandc123

Yey!! :) Happy royal 'v' day :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Was wondering, do any of you have facebook as I've noticed a few people have started up groups for the month you are pregnant. Thought it might be a good idea for this group maybe? I wouldn't have a clue how to set it up though, but might be nice for us all to keep in touch that way too. x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls!!! :happydance:
[email protected] V-day x


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> Was wondering, do any of you have facebook as I've noticed a few people have started up groups for the month you are pregnant. Thought it might be a good idea for this group maybe? I wouldn't have a clue how to set it up though, but might be nice for us all to keep in touch that way too. x

we have a team ding dong group on FB, dont know how to set it up though..:shrug:
if you work it out...request me.. Claire Bella Cammiss :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy V-day girls :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Was wondering, do any of you have facebook as I've noticed a few people have started up groups for the month you are pregnant. Thought it might be a good idea for this group maybe? I wouldn't have a clue how to set it up though, but might be nice for us all to keep in touch that way too. x
> 
> we have a team ding dong group on FB, dont know how to set it up though..:shrug:
> if you work it out...request me.. Claire Bella Cammiss :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm on my phone, so it won't work for me. :growlmad: lol Would be a great idea though :)

The weather is so gloomy here today, not used to it now after all the nice weather we've been having lately.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can create the group - but i can't create it unless I have people to add to it! :-/


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh done - it's under August Mummies 2011 - BNB

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_189005991145221#!/home.php?sk=group_189005991145221 

hope that link works?


----------



## ProudMommy26

I've sent the group a request. My name is Heather Jones :)


----------



## abs07

I'll try the link tonight - if not you can request me: Carli DeWitt Kuntze :) Great idea!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I tried adding you but for some reason you have to be friends with people on FB to add them, but you can join the group regardless! work that out!


----------



## tjw

I've sent a request to join :) Tania Jaye Ward (now you know where tjw comes from lol)


----------



## eandc123

Ooooo I've joined! See you in the FB world :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

tjw said:


> I've sent a request to join :) Tania Jaye Ward (now you know where tjw comes from lol)

:haha: funny as I saw the request come up I was like ahhh I know why her username is tjw now!


----------



## tjw

Welcome smiget11 :hi: Have added you to first post hon :)


----------



## mothercabbage

i requested!! :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

request sent! im kimberley andrews


----------



## sunshinegirl

CharlieKeys said:


> ahh done - it's under August Mummies 2011 - BNB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_189005991145221#!/home.php?sk=group_189005991145221
> 
> hope that link works?

Ive requested Nikki Todorovic x


----------



## Hopes

my v day is today too,,finalllyyyyy!!! congrats ladies


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: hopes!! x


----------



## sunshinegirl

:happydance: Hopes :thumbup:


----------



## smiget11

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: congrats tjw xxx

were a day appart :)


----------



## abs07

Hopes - I LOVE your avatar. That baby is so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## abs07

I just requested! :)


----------



## chrischris83

Congrats on your v-day hopes!


----------



## chrischris83

Im waiting for dominos to deliver my pizza :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hopes said:


> my v day is today too,,finalllyyyyy!!! congrats ladies

Happy V day!!!!! :flower:


----------



## tjw

Congrats on everyone's Vdays, got mine tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Hopes

abs07 said:


> Hopes - I LOVE your avatar. That baby is so stinkin' cute!!

lool abs07, I love it too, I wish that my girl would like this cute baby:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

smiget11 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: congrats tjw xxx
> 
> were a day appart :)Click to expand...

:yipee: i always go past my due date, ill prob be early sept!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Hopes

well my doctor told me that you would be probably like your mother, and my mother takes the first 2 weeks from the 9th month in all her pregnancies so that means that I would hopefully start labour at 38 weeks,,,,oh I hope she is right!!:D:D


----------



## CharlieKeys

my mum was late with all three of us..... DS was early by 5 days....and I'm hoping all this heavy lifting (picking him up etc) that I'll be 5 days early again! Though.... Stephen was head down all pregnancy, this one is breech at the moment - so knowing my luck it's gonna be late!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

my mums had 6 and i dont know about the others but i was bang on due day!:yipee: my 2 have been 8 and 4 days late..:dohh:


----------



## jennthompson

My first was 3 weeks early. My second was 1.5 weeks past my due date. I have high hopes for a 38/39 weeker this time lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

My mum was induced with both me and my brother! So I am not expecting to be early or on time. That way I won't be disappointed. 

I haven't told anyone due date just you guys mum and hubby. I tell everyone mid August even though its 1st.....lol


----------



## abs07

I'm just hoping I go before it gets to be 100 degrees!! :)


----------



## tjw

abs07 said:


> I'm just hoping I go before it gets to be 100 degrees!! :)

Me too!! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

sunshinegirl said:


> I haven't told anyone due date just you guys mum and hubby. I tell everyone mid August even though its 1st.....lol

That's a really good idea, wish I'd thought of that, doh!!


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> I'm just hoping I go before it gets to be 100 degrees!! :)

I have no hope of that here, should be 100 in 4 or 5 weeks. But it stopped snowing here in Jan and it's sunny and 80 today.


----------



## tjw

YAY!!! Vday!!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> YAY!!! Vday!!! :happydance:

Congrats!!! :happydance:

I went 36 weeks with my first baby and 35 weeks with second. But had to be induced with both. Would really love it if I wasn't induced this time around, but we'll see. 
My mum had my sister when she was 7 months pregnant. But she didn't survive and then had me full term. I'm really hoping it doesn't get too hot for us all. I don't cope well in the heat, pregnant or not :haha:


----------



## tjw

Thanks hon :flower:

I had tonnes of dreams that I'd have Ruby at 36wks, and I did (emergency section).
Had two dreams so far that Harrison comes at 37wks natural and 1 dream that he comes by section at 39wks. So no idea lol. My mum went overdue with all 4 of us and failed to progress each time, so had to have sections with all of us.


----------



## Hopes

Congrats Tjw..finally ur v day:D:D


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo::yipee: congrats on your V-day!!!!!  :yipee::wohoo: feels great doesnt it!! :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

lol Made me jump to see so much action on the screen lmao!! :)

Yes it does feel great! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww happy v-day :) :)!!! - double digits next ladies!!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: to double digits!!! im not far behind you!!:wohoo: xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Think Joshua is getting the idea now - when I ask him where the baby is he points to my tummy :D Hope he's not too shocked when there really is a baby! :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

zane knows where baby is, he just also thinks theres a baby in his tummy too lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

moomin_troll said:


> zane knows where baby is, he just also thinks theres a baby in his tummy too lol

:rofl: Bless him!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Mark&Annie said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> zane knows where baby is, he just also thinks theres a baby in his tummy too lol
> 
> :rofl: Bless him!!Click to expand...

hes nuts lol altho hes been to all my scans so still really enjoys looking at the pics and the dvd. he also likes to point out he can see coreys pinky while watching the dvd hahaha

im glad hes at this age while im having my second.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I keep looking at Joshua and thinking, you're still a baby! How am I having something smaller than you?! It's mad, really excited now though! I can't help thinking about a third :rofl: !!


----------



## moomin_troll

im not having anymore children, i no that for a fact lol zane was never a small baby lol but i was thinking about his first wash he had after he was born and turned to look at him and i cant believe he was ever a baby. its made how fast time flys. im excited but nervous about another baby...just scared about how hes going to get here


----------



## Mark&Annie

How did you have Zane? 
Whatever way Corey arrives it will be what it is, and you will be fine!


----------



## tjw

Amy just posted anew pic of Chloe :) She's doing really well and is having her milk intake upped a tiny amount each day now :dance:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229246_10150226036102526_692127525_8724305_7282089_n.jpg


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> im not having anymore children, i no that for a fact lol zane was never a small baby lol but i was thinking about his first wash he had after he was born and turned to look at him and i cant believe he was ever a baby. its made how fast time flys. im excited but nervous about another baby...just scared about how hes going to get here

I'm not having any more after Harrison, either. Getting sterilisation after he's born. Have been very lucky this pregnancy not to go through all the probs I had last time, but don't want to risk another pregnancy in case all the probs come back. I couldn't cope with being in so much pain and limited movement with three children to look after. :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

OMG she's so tiny! That nappy is bigger than her! Glad she's doing well, will be nice to see a pic when she's all chubby :D


----------



## moomin_troll

Mark&Annie said:


> How did you have Zane?
> Whatever way Corey arrives it will be what it is, and you will be fine!

went into early labour myself but my waters had to be broken so the stupid mw strapped me to the bed on my back. i was treated like crap which has effected me more then the birth. i will refuse to go back to that hospital, so im planning a homebirth :happydance:
the thought of labour and birth i no is worse then the actual birth but my mind works over time and i worry lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh gawd that is shit! I want a homebirth, but thankfully it's not because first birth was bad, just the opposite, I feel confident I can do it at home without the stress of getting to hospital, having to stay over etc.
I can't believe they strapped you the bed on your back! That's just allllll wrong! I'm sure this birth will be great for you, bring on the PMA!!


----------



## chrischris83

Do you like ladies like the name Trinity for a girl?


----------



## tjw

chrischris83 said:


> Do you like ladies like the name Trinity for a girl?

Definitely! It's a lovely name :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

i also feel that what i did in hospital i could do at home, only better. and i love the thought of having him and being able to go to my own bed. plus it will make it easier for zane


----------



## chrischris83

tjw said:


> chrischris83 said:
> 
> 
> Do you like ladies like the name Trinity for a girl?
> 
> Definitely! It's a lovely name :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks its definitely a front runner! I just draw a blank when trying to pick a name for my princess. Boy names are so much easier.


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping I go before it gets to be 100 degrees!! :)
> 
> I have no hope of that here, should be 100 in 4 or 5 weeks. But it stopped snowing here in Jan and it's sunny and 80 today.Click to expand...

I have to say - I'm very jealous!! No matter what, I'll always take the heat/humidity over the cold/snow!


----------



## abs07

chrischris83 said:


> Do you like ladies like the name Trinity for a girl?

Yes! We were thinking of that at one point, but I know somebody who named her little girl Trinity - wouldn't want her to think I was copying off of her :haha: But it's a lovely name! :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping I go before it gets to be 100 degrees!! :)
> 
> I have no hope of that here, should be 100 in 4 or 5 weeks. But it stopped snowing here in Jan and it's sunny and 80 today.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say - I'm very jealous!! No matter what, I'll always take the heat/humidity over the cold/snow!Click to expand...

I have to say after 15 years in NEO the weather down here in the Carolinas is fabulous - after only a year I could never move back north.


----------



## sunshinegirl

So today now 27 weeks:happydance:

According to BNB 27 weeks is start of 3rd Tri is this correct?:shrug:

If so I can't believe it!!! Where has the 2nd Tri gone. 13 more weeks left until :baby: :nope: can't believe it!!!!!


----------



## tjw

Yes hon, here on bnb third tri is from 27wks, Happy Third Tri!!! :happydance:

Though on my notes it says third tri is from 25wks and on Wikipedia third tri is from 28wks.... lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on 3rd tri sunshine girl! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

chrischris83 said:


> Do you like ladies like the name Trinity for a girl?

I've always loved that name, beautiful!! :thumbup:

Happy 27 weeks sunshinegirl!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: happy 27 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh crikey! I will be joining you very shortly sunshinegirl, ARGH!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> Yes hon, here on bnb third tri is from 27wks, Happy Third Tri!!! :happydance:
> 
> Though on my notes it says third tri is from 25wks and on Wikipedia third tri is from 28wks.... lol

in a mag it says 24 weeks is 3rd tri lol every 3 months is supposed to be a new trimester.

its all so confusing lol


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> Yes hon, here on bnb third tri is from 27wks, Happy Third Tri!!! :happydance:
> 
> Though on my notes it says third tri is from 25wks and on Wikipedia third tri is from 28wks.... lol
> 
> in a mag it says 24 weeks is 3rd tri lol every 3 months is supposed to be a new trimester.
> 
> its all so confusing lolClick to expand...

Well I feel more third than second now lol so am gonna start frequenting third tri board more often now lol :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

i go anywhere or everywhere on this forum lol

i feel like i really want to get set up now for the birth so maybe 3rd tri is better for me but i am 26 weeks so almost there anyway.

but on the other hand im too scared hahaha


----------



## AuntBug

Ok, I'm exhausted, ms is back and I poop less than my 12 lb puppy. I thought this crap was supposed to go away in the 2nd tri! :confused:


----------



## xxyjadexx

I woke up in the middle of the night last night with the most overwhelming fear of what is to come lol. I got told this week there is a big possibility I will need a c section. I'm petrified lol I don't think I will do well with knowing I'm being cut open while I'm awake :-( x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Most of the day yesterday I was getting horrible stomach pains and along with it I got around 40-50 Braxton Hicks contractions. Was hard to even get up off the chair. I normally have this pain once a week and was told that I have developed an irritable bowel (which I've never had before). But yesterday I lost some white/yellow mucus (sorry tmi) and this morning it's all yellow this time. So maybe it's not an irritable bowel after all. I haven't had a swob in this pregnancy either, so think it might be wise to get checked out. The baby is kicking me loads but it's getting really painful and having a lot of ovary pain. It's the first time I've had this with all my pregnancies, so a little confused. I did have thrush in my last pregnancy, but was nothing like this. Was just really itchy all the time. 

Hope you all are ok and have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Jade, c section is nowhere near as bad as people would have you think hon. I had an emergency one with Ruby a month before she was due and must say I was totally surprised at how unscary it was in the end. All was calm, music playing, couldn't see a thing cos of the screen, and healing was alot quicker and easier than I'd been led to believe too :hugs: xx

ProudMommy, tbh hon I'd go get checked out too. Good luck hon :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Sorry not been on for quite a few days! Hope everyone is well!! Cant believe I have edged over into 3rd Tri! Time is going so quickly!! xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> Jade, c section is nowhere near as bad as people would have you think hon. I had an emergency one with Ruby a month before she was due and must say I was totally surprised at how unscary it was in the end. All was calm, music playing, couldn't see a thing cos of the screen, and healing was alot quicker and easier than I'd been led to believe too :hugs: xx
> 
> ProudMommy, tbh hon I'd go get checked out too. Good luck hon :hugs: xx

Hopefully i will be so excited at the thought of seeing my baby that i will forget how scared i am lol\\:D/


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls! Sorry been gone, still having computer issues and cant get online near as much! plus been super busy and stressed and overwhelmed! I have to take care of daycare kids all day, keep up the house, my own toddler, who has been sick, whilst pregnant, 3 dogs and a cat, i just lost a huge portion of my income from loosing 3 kids so thats been stressful, and everything just seems to be a mess lately ! Dh is going through stuff and we have been kinda distant lately plus he has a hard job and works A LOT and we rarely see him, plus im supposed to be taking it easier but i have to do everything by myself so its a little hard to take it easy!! i cant even just let the house get out of hand and deal with it later when i run my business out of my house things have to at least look presentable every single day!! had a break down yest when the nothing would work right, the store didnt take visa cards when i went to get a printer and im behind on my trainings to operate my daycare, ugh just too much at once!! i feel better today though after a good nights sleep and kylars fever is finally gone!


----------



## tjw

Ah :hugs: hon, sending you positive vibes and uber strength to get you through xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey girls! Sorry been gone, still having computer issues and cant get online near as much! plus been super busy and stressed and overwhelmed! I have to take care of daycare kids all day, keep up the house, my own toddler, who has been sick, whilst pregnant, 3 dogs and a cat, i just lost a huge portion of my income from loosing 3 kids so thats been stressful, and everything just seems to be a mess lately ! Dh is going through stuff and we have been kinda distant lately plus he has a hard job and works A LOT and we rarely see him, plus im supposed to be taking it easier but i have to do everything by myself so its a little hard to take it easy!! i cant even just let the house get out of hand and deal with it later when i run my business out of my house things have to at least look presentable every single day!! had a break down yest when the nothing would work right, the store didnt take visa cards when i went to get a printer and im behind on my trainings to operate my daycare, ugh just too much at once!! i feel better today though after a good nights sleep and kylars fever is finally gone!

I hope your feeling better! I was wondering if u where ok u usually post everyday lol x


----------



## chrischris83

Hi Ladies! Im just stopping by to say hello. I have an OB appointment today. I cant wait until Im able to go to the doctor every two weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ugh, first day back at work today after 11 days off. I've been so active, it's a real shock to the system to be sat at a desk all day, my back is killing me! :-( Still three whole months to go before my maternity leave starts!!

25 week appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning... will hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again!


----------



## abs07

I'm feeling so overwhelmed right now! Last night I had a dream we had the baby - my husband STILL wouldn't agree on a name and he wouldn't hold her or pick a name because he was too busy planning a kegger party with his brother! WTH?!?!?


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol abs, i have dreams like that sometimes too!! glad i found u on fb!! ;)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey girls! Sorry been gone, still having computer issues and cant get online near as much! plus been super busy and stressed and overwhelmed! I have to take care of daycare kids all day, keep up the house, my own toddler, who has been sick, whilst pregnant, 3 dogs and a cat, i just lost a huge portion of my income from loosing 3 kids so thats been stressful, and everything just seems to be a mess lately ! Dh is going through stuff and we have been kinda distant lately plus he has a hard job and works A LOT and we rarely see him, plus im supposed to be taking it easier but i have to do everything by myself so its a little hard to take it easy!! i cant even just let the house get out of hand and deal with it later when i run my business out of my house things have to at least look presentable every single day!! had a break down yest when the nothing would work right, the store didnt take visa cards when i went to get a printer and im behind on my trainings to operate my daycare, ugh just too much at once!! i feel better today though after a good nights sleep and kylars fever is finally gone!

Glad you're feeling better today. That's a lot of stress to take. You need a good day to yourself to relax (when you can) x


----------



## Kylarsmom

THanks guys! it was just one of those days where everything piles on at once and you wanna explode!!


----------



## feisty_filly

hi all! hope its ok to join, my names kirstie and i have a beautifull little 17 month old boy called ryan and am expecting a little girl on the 13th on august :happydance:


----------



## Hopes

feisty_filly said:


> hi all! hope its ok to join, my names kirstie and i have a beautifull little 17 month old boy called ryan and am expecting a little girl on the 13th on august :happydance:

 hellooo:flower:


----------



## tjw

:wave: Hi feisty_filly, welcome, have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

errr! 
well i want a bath but cant have one because the boiler is fooked :( my hips hurt, ive got a mouth ulcer which has given me a fat lip and i bought a bump support from mothercare that makes me look like ive got back fat! im not impressed with my day lol


----------



## chrischris83

feisty_filly said:


> hi all! hope its ok to join, my names kirstie and i have a beautifull little 17 month old boy called ryan and am expecting a little girl on the 13th on august :happydance:


Hello and welcome Kirstie! Yay another pink bump :happydance:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey everyone,

Had a brilliant 4D scan this morning. Baby Megan was cuddling into placenta so pictures weren't fantastic but they were enough to see her. She has moved from being head down to head up near my belly button. I am 27+1 Megan measuring 27+6. Her estimated weight at the moment is now 2lb 9oz. She even had hiccups at the time of the scan. It makes it so real now I am so in love with her now I feel I can finally get excited:cloud9:

I will try to upload some pics, I have put one on the facebook site.


----------



## sunshinegirl

4D scan :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Babybond 4D Scan 015.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









Babybond 4D Scan 001.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









Babybond 4D Scan 005.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Housecat

Hello, can I join the list? I'm due 30th august with my first, a little girl! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

:hi: housecat,

Welcome, great to have another :pink: in August the :blue: team are huge now just hoping some of the :yellow: are :pink: :flower:


----------



## hannpin

tjw said:


> hannpin said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hello everyone. Just thought i'd pop in and say Hi. Congrats on your V days those who have got there, and for those who havent quite, it wont be long. Glad to hear you all keeping well though.
> 
> Tjw, love the muriel, I have done a peppa pig room for Elsie, and have painted the walls with a scene from peppa. I love it, even if she doesnt (and she does, i think) will upload a pic for you if you like?
> 
> Can't wait for the first Aug anouncement, wont be long now ladies xxx :flower:
> 
> Hello Hannpin, lovely to see you hon xx
> 
> Would love to see a pic of Elsie's Peppa Pig room :)
> 
> How are you hon? Have been thinking of you often :hugs: feel free to inbox me if you ever wanna chat xxClick to expand...

Sorry its taken me so long, couldn't find the lead for the camera :dohh: But here it is, my little girls peppa pig world!! I'm ok hun, just counting down the days till we can TTC again, as I think Harri deserves a little Bro or Sis to look after from above.

Happy 3rd Tri ladies, can't belive your there already. OH's Step sister had her baby this morning, a little girl called Evelyn. I cant wait to meet her.

Take care all
 



Attached Files:







SDC11361.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4









SDC11362.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4









SDC11363.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 5









SDC11365.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> lol abs, i have dreams like that sometimes too!! glad i found u on fb!! ;)

Those dreams are nuts! I'm glad you found me too! I LOVE Kendon's blocks - adorable!! :thumbup:


----------



## abs07

Yay for the two more little girls we're expecting now - welcome to you ladies :)

Gorgeous pics sunshine! :)


----------



## chrischris83

Housecat said:


> Hello, can I join the list? I'm due 30th august with my first, a little girl! :)

Hi bump buddy welcome:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

sunshinegirl said:


> 4D scan :thumbup:

Beautiful! Can't wait for mine now. Thanks for sharing :)

Welcome to all the new ladies. :thumbup:

I'm back in hospital today, was a nightmare yesterday but managed to have my bloods took and no sign of infection there. Off to have an internal done today to make sure everything looks closed because of all the contractions I'm having, really not looking forward to it, but at least we'll know for sure everything is ok.


----------



## tjw

Welcome Housecat :hi: have added you to first post :)

ProudMommy, really hope everything turns out okay. Thinking of you xx

Sending you some :hugs: Moomin xx

Sunshine, the scan pics are absolutely beautiful hon :thumbup:

Aw Hannpin, Elsie's Pepper Pig World looks fantastic!! xx


----------



## feisty_filly

thanks for all the welcomes! we had our 3d/4d scan last saturday and it was fab!, in all honesty we only went as they couldnt predict gender at the 20 week scan and i was desperate to know!!! lol. 
has any one started collecting baby bits yet? wer hopeing ryan will be in his big bed and she can use his cot but i got the pram on order! im realy excited about all the pink things i can get!!! lol


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome ladies - nice to have some more on :pink:

Good luck ProudMommy, hope it all goes well.

:hugs: Kylarsmom - feel better soon.

Afm - got to hear my lil girls hb again yesterday, I so love that :D We have a growth scan on Monday, I'm nervous, I hope she's caught up.


----------



## tjw

Good luck for Monday Auntbug :) xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

All the best for your scan AuntBug. x

Didn't have to have an internal in the end, as they was so busy. But will be going back for a scan in 2 weeks as they are still slightly concerned for the LO's heartbeat. All should be fine though. 

Hope everyone is having a good day so far :flower:


----------



## Hopes

Hello ladies, just wanted to ask if its normal to get some mild lower back pain and legs cramps at this stage? baby is moving fine but Im just worried as usual, hope anyone had a normal similar experience :D


----------



## moomin_troll

Hopes said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to ask if its normal to get some *mild lower back pain and legs cramps at this stage*? baby is moving fine but Im just worried as usual, hope anyone had a normal similar experience :D

unfortunatly u can get these at any stage so its totaly normal!
cramps in my feet started last night n ive been getting pack pain since 8 weeks. the joys lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

the 3rd tri people are NOT very welcoming!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> the 3rd tri people are NOT very welcoming!!

I've saw a few people not being happy with the third trimester, so they've gone straight back into the second tri. I think everything is more stressful there because the baby can come anytime. I'll be joining you in 2 weeks. I know I belong in the third triemster then, but everyone is so friendly in the second tri... I'll probably stay in both for a while :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hopes said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to ask if its normal to get some mild lower back pain and legs cramps at this stage? baby is moving fine but Im just worried as usual, hope anyone had a normal similar experience :D

All normal hun. I've been having mine for a while, but now they're getting worse. I've found having a shower helps the pains. Also I use a bath/shower gel called Organic at heart (from waitrose), made with citrus, ginger and rooibos. It really does help and the smell is lovely if you're feeling nauseous too.


----------



## Hopes

oh thnx alot ladies,, and yea i felt nauseous yesterday and had to lay on the couch for an hour, it was really bad...arghh everythung is getting harder as we progress but its all worth it at the end:D:D


----------



## R&G2007

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you are all well.

We had our 23 week scan yesturday and all is well, we went in saying we wouldnt find out the sex but we got so excited that we found out :blush:

We are having a little girl, little Sophia Louise Allen :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hopes said:


> oh thnx alot ladies,, and yea i felt nauseous yesterday and had to lay on the couch for an hour, it was really bad...arghh everythung is getting harder as we progress but its all worth it at the end:D:D

lol it certainly is!! And don't worry, there's not that long to go now. :)

Aww congrats on your little girl R&G, very beautiful name. Glad everything is ok :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats R&G! So nice to have more on team :pink:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry I've been away for a while girls I've not had the internet and could only come here via my phone. I'm back now though, just in time to cross over to 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

TMI alert... I've had diarrhea since Monday night (it's now Thurs lunch time here in the UK). Spoke to the doctor on the phone this morning & she said it's probably a bug & to eat bland foods, avoid dairy, drink lots of water & to drink sports drinks to replace lost electrolytes (salt & sugars?).

She said to avoid any over the counter medication, so anyone have any tried & tested home remedies?? Getting a bit fed up of it now & it's kinda inconvenient as I'm sure you can imagine, as I'm at work & literally everything I eat is just going straight through me! :-(


----------



## sequeena

xsarahbellax said:


> TMI alert... I've had diarrhea since Monday night (it's now Thurs lunch time here in the UK). Spoke to the doctor on the phone this morning & she said it's probably a bug & to eat bland foods, avoid dairy, drink lots of water & to drink sports drinks to replace lost electrolytes (salt & sugars?).
> 
> She said to avoid any over the counter medication, so anyone have any tried & tested home remedies?? Getting a bit fed up of it now & it's kinda inconvenient as I'm sure you can imagine, as I'm at work & literally everything I eat is just going straight through me! :-(

I find that orange juice stops any squits that I get :haha: :hugs: feel better soon, I dunno what's worse - not being able to poo or not being able to stop!


----------



## tjw

Congrats R&G, have updated first post :thumbup:

SarahBella, I find dry toast helps me when it happens hon. Hope you feel much better soon x

Sequeena, good to have you back hon, congrats on third tri :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats R&G =)


----------



## abs07

Congrats r&g! Team Pink's movin' on up! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

R&G2007 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> We had our 23 week scan yesturday and all is well, we went in saying we wouldnt find out the sex but we got so excited that we found out :blush:
> 
> We are having a little girl, little Sophia Louise Allen :cloud9:

Congrats welcome to team Pink :happydance:

I got so excited to see 13 girls:happydance:

I peaked in the 3rd Tri but they weren't very happy bunch maybe we should take it over!!! lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> TMI alert... I've had diarrhea since Monday night (it's now Thurs lunch time here in the UK). Spoke to the doctor on the phone this morning & she said it's probably a bug & to eat bland foods, avoid dairy, drink lots of water & to drink sports drinks to replace lost electrolytes (salt & sugars?).
> 
> She said to avoid any over the counter medication, so anyone have any tried & tested home remedies?? Getting a bit fed up of it now & it's kinda inconvenient as I'm sure you can imagine, as I'm at work & literally everything I eat is just going straight through me! :-(

I've developed an irritable bowel in this pregnancy and normally get a bad stomach for a few days once a week. I've found that peppermint tea helps. Try to avoid any fruit and milk, cheese etc as that will just make it worse. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## sunshinegirl

xsarahbellax said:


> TMI alert... I've had diarrhea since Monday night (it's now Thurs lunch time here in the UK). Spoke to the doctor on the phone this morning & she said it's probably a bug & to eat bland foods, avoid dairy, drink lots of water & to drink sports drinks to replace lost electrolytes (salt & sugars?).
> 
> She said to avoid any over the counter medication, so anyone have any tried & tested home remedies?? Getting a bit fed up of it now & it's kinda inconvenient as I'm sure you can imagine, as I'm at work & literally everything I eat is just going straight through me! :-(

Bananas are quite gd for it I find. Orange juice does help but if you drink too much can also make you worse. Hope this helps, I had it at christmas its not nice.....:cry:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello new folk!!

I've been AWOL packing, and panicking! :lol:

Found out another friend is pregnant, now I have 3 friends, preg with their first at about 12 weeks! Very strange, I kinda wish I was 12 weeks too :rofl:


----------



## AuntBug

Try plain cooked rice sarahbella, that always helped me. I have the opposite problem, I'm taking everything I can to go


----------



## moomin_troll

well ive got a busy day and yet im sat on here lol ive got to finish packing for our holiday :happydance: and then clean my house :/ i cant be bothered lol


----------



## tjw

Here's latest pics of Chloe being cuddled by her Mummy, Amy (my sis in law's lil sis). Lil one is sooooo tiny and currently weighs 950g, she's 2wks 2ds old now (gestational age 29wks) and doing fantastic!! :) Just had her long line taken out and is on 6.6ml/ph feeds which is the max for her size and age :)

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227807_10150229888577526_692127525_8760155_4358010_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227807_10150229888587526_692127525_8760156_2569448_n.jpg

And here she is with her Daddy, George :)

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227807_10150229888607526_692127525_8760159_8304397_n.jpg

Lil Chloe in her incubator

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227807_10150229888597526_692127525_8760158_2794498_n.jpg

The whole family is so proud of her :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww! She is gorgeous tjw! Well done Chloe :flower:


----------



## Hopes

awww what an adorable little baby:D


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww:... happy 25 weeks to meeeeeeeee :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

AWw chloe is adorable! Have they said how long left she has in the hospital?


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :awww:... happy 25 weeks to meeeeeeeee :yipee: :happydance:

Congrats!! :happydance: Next will be the big (or should I say 'small') 99 digits! 
:wohoo:


----------



## tjw

xxyjadexx said:


> AWw chloe is adorable! Have they said how long left she has in the hospital?

Depending on how well she grows it could be anywhere from gestational 34-38wks, so sometime between 7 and 11ish weeks old although could be longer if she develops any complications or infection etc x


----------



## tjw

Back from midwife and all is good :) Harrison is head down (something Ruby never did lol) and all measurements are on target :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> AWw chloe is adorable! Have they said how long left she has in the hospital?
> 
> Depending on how well she grows it could be anywhere from gestational 34-38wks, so sometime between 7 and 11ish weeks old although could be longer if she develops any complications or infection etc xClick to expand...

 fingers crossed everything continues to go well for her so she can get home, it must be awful for her mum and dad when they have to leave her in the hospital!


----------



## tjw

xxyjadexx said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> AWw chloe is adorable! Have they said how long left she has in the hospital?
> 
> Depending on how well she grows it could be anywhere from gestational 34-38wks, so sometime between 7 and 11ish weeks old although could be longer if she develops any complications or infection etc xClick to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed everything continues to go well for her so she can get home, it must be awful for her mum and dad when they have to leave her in the hospital!Click to expand...

Yeah, Amy's been feeling really down about it and says she's aching to bring her home and feels horrible at home without her. She said if she keeps feeling like this she's gonna go to the doc's about it as she's finding it hard to cope :(


----------



## abs07

Eeeeek!!!! Just went for my first daycare visit today - tuition is more than my mortgage payment... And that's only for 4 days!!! I'm completely baffled.....


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to see some nurseries after our holiday and its £45 a day so costs a bomb! but then in spetember he gets 15 hours free nursery a week which will help.

its crazy how much daycare costs


----------



## xxyjadexx

£45 a day!!! Never realized it was that expensive!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hey all. Just wanted to let you know there's another Facebook Group that someone on here made and you can join. It has a lot of the BnB mommies on there and is for all 2011 pregnant mommies. Here's a link: https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_126069087470504&ap=1 xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx


----------



## moomin_troll

xxyjadexx said:


> £45 a day!!! Never realized it was that expensive!

ive seen some nurserys that cost alot more per day. £45 a day isnt even including breakfast or dinner, its just for lunch.


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> Eeeeek!!!! Just went for my first daycare visit today - tuition is more than my mortgage payment... And that's only for 4 days!!! I'm completely baffled.....

I screened daycares and got on 2 waiting lists at 16 weeks! If I hadn't, we wouldn't have gotten in on time. Still waiting to hear on choice #1, but it will be $1,400 a month for full time - yikes!
:happydance:Vday:happydance:


----------



## tjw

Congrats on vday!! :)

Jees can't believe childcare costs where you ladies live. Down road from me is a great place attached to the local school and they only charge £18 a day and you provide a packed lunch but they provide snacks etc. 

Ruby's starting just after her 2nd birthday as that's the first vacancy they have available. It's very popular and the staff are great. I take Ruby there already for a parent and toddler group (she used to go to the parent and baby group before) so she'll be with the same children she already plays with and they'll all start school together too :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

im hoping to start zane in a certain nursery start of june. its a natural parenting type nursery so theres no rush or age to be potty trained and they will go with what zane wants. which is how i raise him, plus i believe that if hes not ready to potty train or get off those daft bottles i wont make him.

thats £540 a month for 3 whole days but not including breakfast or evening meal. but then when he turns 3 in september he gets 15 hours a week free


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx

All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
Have you had a nice day?

Happy V day Auntbug :D

Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124..jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emz_x

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx
> 
> All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
> Have you had a nice day?
> 
> Happy V day Auntbug :D
> 
> Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. xClick to expand...

You have a great bump :) You look bigger than me and I'm 27+1 weeks, but that's probably because your body has been through a pregnancy before.

I have a question for everyone. My midwife hasn't measured me yet and I'm a little worried. I don't know whether my bump size is normal. My last appointment was 2 weeks ago and it was over in about 2 mins. She just listened to the heartbeat (found it immediately) and then told me to come back at 28 weeks for bloods. Has anyone else been measured and, if so, when did you start getting measured? I thought it was meant to be at around the 25 week appointment.


----------



## eandc123

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx
> 
> All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
> Have you had a nice day?
> 
> Happy V day Auntbug :D
> 
> Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. xClick to expand...

I've totally felt heavy today. I thought I was going to cry this morning, my back felt like it was being pulled through the front of my body :( 

I can't believe the price of nursery's! Should I be looking for places now? I'm planning on having 9 months off. I was only going to look towards the end of my maternity leave. I'm thinking I should look sooner.


----------



## moomin_troll

i started looking for nursery for zane 2 weeks before he started, this was the first nursery he went to when he was 8 months old. so i dont think u need to start looking just yet but it depends on your area and how busy the nurseries are


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wouldn't have a clue what to look for! I want to put Stephen in nursery one day a week so he can socialise with other children without me around - and also so I can get my uni work done, look after the new bubba and get my flat sorted out! What sort of thing should you be looking for? :-/


----------



## moomin_troll

just look around the nurserys, see what place has the best staff and how they treat the children. ule no if u like a nursery or not.
i went to one when zane was 8 months old n the bitch manager pulled her face about zane not being on solids or using a spoon yet so i knew i wouldnt leave him there


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeek!!!! Just went for my first daycare visit today - tuition is more than my mortgage payment... And that's only for 4 days!!! I'm completely baffled.....
> 
> I screened daycares and got on 2 waiting lists at 16 weeks! If I hadn't, we wouldn't have gotten in on time. Still waiting to hear on choice #1, but it will be $1,400 a month for full time - yikes!
> :happydance:Vday:happydance:Click to expand...

Wow! This is insane!! I'm not sure how much 45 (pounds?) is equivalent to in US dollars, but it sounds like they're all expensive. Aren't we supposed to be relaxed & enjoying every minute? More like stressed & worrying every minute!! :shrug:

Congrats on your vday AuntBug!! :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

I had a page page questionnaire when I toured child care centers. Yes, I'm already THAT mom. I'd be happy to share, but it's focused on infant care and US based - I don't think it would all apply in the UK.

Emz - my doc doesn't start measuring until 28 weeks, so I think your good. She just weighs me in, asks how I'm feeling and if I have any questions and listens for the hb.


----------



## xxyjadexx

emz_x said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx
> 
> All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
> Have you had a nice day?
> 
> Happy V day Auntbug :D
> 
> Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. xClick to expand...
> 
> You have a great bump :) You look bigger than me and I'm 27+1 weeks, but that's probably because your body has been through a pregnancy before.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. My midwife hasn't measured me yet and I'm a little worried. I don't know whether my bump size is normal. My last appointment was 2 weeks ago and it was over in about 2 mins. She just listened to the heartbeat (found it immediately) and then told me to come back at 28 weeks for bloods. Has anyone else been measured and, if so, when did you start getting measured? I thought it was meant to be at around the 25 week appointment.Click to expand...

I've still not been measured, I have been quite worried about it too, I have my next appointment tomorrow so hopefully it will be a bit better than my last! At my last visit to my mw she only took my temperature, blood pressure and weighed me! X


----------



## Kylarsmom

Happy Mother's Day tomorrow everyone !!


----------



## ProudMommy26

xxyjadexx said:


> emz_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx
> 
> All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
> Have you had a nice day?
> 
> Happy V day Auntbug :D
> 
> Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. xClick to expand...
> 
> You have a great bump :) You look bigger than me and I'm 27+1 weeks, but that's probably because your body has been through a pregnancy before.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. My midwife hasn't measured me yet and I'm a little worried. I don't know whether my bump size is normal. My last appointment was 2 weeks ago and it was over in about 2 mins. She just listened to the heartbeat (found it immediately) and then told me to come back at 28 weeks for bloods. Has anyone else been measured and, if so, when did you start getting measured? I thought it was meant to be at around the 25 week appointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I've still not been measured, I have been quite worried about it too, I have my next appointment tomorrow so hopefully it will be a bit better than my last! At my last visit to my mw she only took my temperature, blood pressure and weighed me! XClick to expand...

I did get measured on Wednesday at the hospital, but it was only because they was checking his heart and just wanted to see how his growth was doing as he has an ectopic heartbeat. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead of what I should be. Each week you should measure exactly what week you are. For example, if you're 25 weeks. You should measure 25 cm. Although I wasn't measured at all with my first pregnancy, and wasn't measured much in my last either. xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning all, hows everyone today? xx:hugs:xx
> 
> All ok here. I've been chasing after my daughters for most of the day as they went to a party. I've been pushed around by about 50 kids lol Stressful but it's been nice :)
> Have you had a nice day?
> 
> Happy V day Auntbug :D
> 
> Btw, will include a pic of my 25 weeks + 4 bump on this post. Managed to get a quick pic before I went out today. Not sure whether I look big... But GOD my stomach feels so heavy. It's so hard to walk already. xClick to expand...
> 
> I've totally felt heavy today. I thought I was going to cry this morning, my back felt like it was being pulled through the front of my body :(
> 
> I can't believe the price of nursery's! Should I be looking for places now? I'm planning on having 9 months off. I was only going to look towards the end of my maternity leave. I'm thinking I should look sooner.Click to expand...

I felt like that last night. I had to keep getting out of bed to pee and I was nearly in tears with pain. I do normally suffer with Pelvic girdle pain though, but this is all new to me.


----------



## tjw

Re: Nurseries:

Look for happy chattery children. If they appear to be happy and enjoying themselves when you arrive (without an apt) then you know the children like being there. Also staff should be friendly and approachable. You should be able to ask them any question and get a straight answer. They should show you the regulations they work to and the documents they create and keep every day that monitors your child's progress and abilities, and lists what they have done that day and what they have had to eat and drink. Also see what checks are undertaken for the staff. ie: CRB check (police check), qualifications etc.

See if you get a positive vibe from the place. Any negativity at all says the place is not for you and your child x


----------



## emz_x

Thanks for the comments everyone :) They've reassured me. I don't know what the standard procedure is in the US, but in my maternity records, it says they're meant to start measuring from the 25 week appointment.


----------



## BattyNora

I get so confused with that they are supposed to do! I just go with what they tell me - I don't even thing my midwife can do bloods...hope she doesn't send me to the hospital pathology clinic...you have to wait a good 2-4 hours there to get them drawn!


----------



## abs07

Thanks for that tip tjw - the daycare I went to the kids were having a blast, so that's a good sign! :) 

Happy Mothers Day everyone!!


----------



## mothercabbage

emz_x said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone :) They've reassured me. I don't know what the standard procedure is in the US, but in my maternity records, it says they're meant to start measuring from the 25 week appointment.

measure yourself :flower: its not hard and will reasure you ... https://gynob.com/fh.htm ...xxx


----------



## emz_x

I will do, thank you :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

I can't feel where the top of my uterus is lol! I have no clue what I'm feeling for, I'm getting kicks a few inches above my belly button though so maybe that's where the top is?!? I will ask the mw to measure me at my appointment tomorrow if she doesn't like last time! I hope I get 2 hear babys hb as well! X


----------



## xsarahbellax

xxyjadexx said:


> I can't feel where the top of my uterus is lol! I have no clue what I'm feeling for

Me neither!! Think I'll just leave it to the experts!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

xsarahbellax said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> I can't feel where the top of my uterus is lol! I have no clue what I'm feeling for
> 
> Me neither!! Think I'll just leave it to the experts!!Click to expand...

Oh good lol its not only me! X


----------



## Hopes

at my 22 weeks apointment, my uterus measured exactly on my belly button,, so I guess it's much higher now:D


----------



## eandc123

I could feel the top up until it got to my belly button but now it's lost beneath blubber. At my last appointment she said it was 'bang on' which is great especially with everyone making me feel huge. My bump may be massive but it's spot on according to the experts and that's good enough for me :)


----------



## mothercabbage

new bump pic for today
<------- :happydance:


----------



## tjw

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh I've got my midwife appt on Tues :D :D Can't wait to hear baby's hb again (if he's not a bugger like at the last appt!) It sucks being pregnant with a second baby sometimes, as I last didn't see her until 16 weeks! I know he's alright in there though as he's a constant mover (except at night, which I'm so grateful for!!!) 

Anyone else suffering from braxton hicks!? :( I can't even pick up my son anymore without them starting :(


----------



## AuntBug

Happy Mother's Day, well for the US I guess. My DH got me flowers and cards from my dogs and my LO :D


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Happy Mother's Day, well for the US I guess. My DH got me flowers and cards from my dogs and my LO :D

Aww that's cute!! :thumbup:

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!


----------



## tjw

Chloe now weighs a whole 1kg !! :happydance:

She's now wearing her first outfit a lil vest with an angel on it x (It's in a prem size but still waaaaay too big for her bless her)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225374_10150232349092526_692127525_8784589_5609924_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225374_10150232349102526_692127525_8784590_1425464_n.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> ahhh I've got my midwife appt on Tues :D :D Can't wait to hear baby's hb again (if he's not a bugger like at the last appt!) It sucks being pregnant with a second baby sometimes, as I last didn't see her until 16 weeks! I know he's alright in there though as he's a constant mover (except at night, which I'm so grateful for!!!)
> 
> Anyone else suffering from braxton hicks!? :( I can't even pick up my son anymore without them starting :(

Yep, I've had them for ages now. Even when I sneeze, they come on strong again :haha: All good signs showing the baby is growing nicely :)

Adorable tjw!!!


----------



## Hopes

such a cute and strong baby!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Awww lovely to see Chloes progress!

I'm getting paranoid this baby will never turn the right way round! LOL! Might be a bit early to panic... but I can't help it! Got a midwife appointment on Friday, first one since 16 weeks! Got lots to ask this time, I have been extra tired recently and gettting a bit of that wobbly pelvis thingy :(


----------



## tjw

Good luck to everyone with midwife apts coming up :flower:

Ruby's been signed up by BizzyKids Modelling Agency :) she's following in my steps already lol (I was a child model doing catalogues and pantos etc. from age 2yrs till I was 7 or 8 when I asked to come out of it as I was missing too much school and I loved going to school lol. These days castings for school children are done after school and during holidays etc. so much better :thumbup:) Her portfolio photoshoot is coming up in a couple weeks :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

I see my midwife today. Looking forward to it as it's been a while since I've seen her. But I've got a little something to celibrate... Reaching 99 days. :happydance: Next is the third trimester (which technically I'm in tomorrow, but going off BnB's 27 weeks instead)
Also my daughter turns 3 on Wednesday. Still can't believe how quick time has gone, it's crazy!
It's going to hit me big when my oldest turns 6 this year. That has gone super fast!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Good luck to everyone with midwife apts coming up :flower:
> 
> Ruby's been signed up by BizzyKids Modelling Agency :) she's following in my steps already lol (I was a child model doing catalogues and pantos etc. from age 2yrs till I was 7 or 8 when I asked to come out of it as I was missing too much school and I loved going to school lol. These days castings for school children are done after school and during holidays etc. so much better :thumbup:) Her portfolio photoshoot is coming up in a couple weeks :happydance:

Aww wow! Good luck Ruby. She's going to be such a beautiful model!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I just got back from my mw appointment, everything went great, babys HB was 147bpm and he kept kicking the doppler! Got booked in for an extra scan in 3weeks because of my bicornuate uterus so can't wait till then 2 see baby again! X


----------



## xsarahbellax

CharlieKeys said:


> Anyone else suffering from braxton hicks!? :( I can't even pick up my son anymore without them starting :(




ProudMommy26 said:


> Yep, I've had them for ages now. Even when I sneeze, they come on strong again :haha: All good signs showing the baby is growing nicely :)

Hmmmmm... I haven't had any Braxton Hicks... does that mean my baby isn't growing nicely?? :-(


----------



## ProudMommy26

I never felt them with my other two pregnancies. Some people can feel them, some people can't. My midwife said today that it's more than likely I'm feeling them so much because this is my third baby xxx


----------



## abs07

Aww, good luck Ruby and way to go Chloe! :) 

Wish me luck - I have my sugar test tomorrow morning at 7am!! :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

ProudMommy26 said:


> I never felt them with my other two pregnancies. Some people can feel them, some people can't. My midwife said today that it's more than likely I'm feeling them so much because this is my third baby xxx

I'm just assuming I'm feeling them this time as I got preggars again so quickly lol! :dohh: I got them once with Stephen but nothing like this! But it's def not labour!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

oh and Abs - good luck with your GTT :)

and TJW - Chloe is gorgeous and how exciting for Ruby!! :)


----------



## sequeena

abs07 said:


> Aww, good luck Ruby and way to go Chloe! :)
> 
> Wish me luck - I have my sugar test tomorrow morning at 7am!! :(

Good luck!! Mine is on thursday at 8:30am arrggh!


----------



## abs07

sequeena said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, good luck Ruby and way to go Chloe! :)
> 
> Wish me luck - I have my sugar test tomorrow morning at 7am!! :(
> 
> Good luck!! Mine is on thursday at 8:30am arrggh!Click to expand...

Thanks! Let me know how yours goes!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Good luck abs and sequeena. I have mine in two weeks. Got to go 10 hours without food :wacko:

Anyone else getting bad sciatica? I was walking up the stairs last night and it come on really bad. I couldn't move. Had it all in my bottom and leg lol. Ouch!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think it's a bit mean they expect pregnant women to fast!! I know I can't go 10 minutes after waking up without eating something let alone 10 hours lol!


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> I think it's a bit mean they expect pregnant women to fast!! I know I can't go 10 minutes after waking up without eating something let alone 10 hours lol!

I agree. But I guess it has to be done. Really don't know how I'm going to go that long though. I would be fine in my other pregnancies. But this one, I'm constantly hungry and he kicks me like crazy every morning at 6.00 to let me know it's time for food lol. :haha:


----------



## tjw

Good luck with your GTT's ladies :flower:


----------



## abs07

My dr told me no fasting, so I didn't! But the nurse said this morning that it def should be fasting! Who knows?!?!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Tjw can I plz have my due date changed to the 5th on the first post, sorry to be annoying lol x


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs, its the 1 hr that is no fasting but the 3 hr is fasting ;) at least in most places in america i think! hope everyone passes their GTT and if you fail, remember im here for you, been dealing with it since 6 weeks ;(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Comparison shot ;)
 



Attached Files:







comparison.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi everyone, I only just found this thread can I join please? I am due a little girl on 11th August, our first, so exciting. August is coming around so fast isn't it? :dance:


----------



## Leanne09

Hello can I join too?? :) I'm expecting a little boy on the 7th xxx


----------



## eandc123

Oooooooooo lots of newbies :) Hi everyone!!


----------



## jennthompson

I got my GTT results today. They were 117 which the nurse said was very good...I was nervous since I got sick right after the blood work was done, but I think that was bc I hate orange stuff lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww, cute bump kylarsmom. You can really see a big change!

Welcome Silver and Leanne! :thumbup:

Glad your GTT results have come back ok jenn :)


----------



## abs07

Does anyone else freak out when the lil one isn't as active one day? I know its normal, but I can't help but worry!!!


----------



## tjw

Hello ladies, welcome to our new additions :hi: I have added you to first post, and Jade I have updated your entry hon :thumbup:

Sorry I haven't been online, I've been at the hosp wtih Ruby as she had d&v and was getting badly dehydrated and needed a drip etc. We just got home about an hour ago after an overnight stay. She's not 100% yet but certainly doing much better than she was :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Poor Ruby, get well soon! X


----------



## sunshinegirl

tjw hope Ruby feels better soon. :flower:

:hi: to all the new comers another girl then another blue just when girls were catching up :haha:

Had my 28wk midwife appointment today. Baby growing well still slightly bigger than average. Bad news is baby girl is still bum down and head up.:dohh: 

Do any of you know any tips I can do to help baby girl turn around. Midwife says this can be common in women who have a low lying placenta.

As for Braxton hicks I haven't had any yet so it can't be that baby isnt growing well since mine is bigger than average.:haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've heard lots of bouncing up and down on a birthing ball can encourage them to turn and also getting on all fours and swaying back and forth! Don't know how well they'll work when put into practice though?


----------



## sequeena

Yup, get on your knees and start scrubbing the floor!


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome to the thread Ladies.

Tjw - hope Ruby is feeling better :flower:

Sorry vie been a bit MIA, crazy week at work running a conference for 200 people.

We had our scan on Monday.LO looks perfectly healthy, but SUPER tiny. The said she looks like a perfect 20 weeker not a 24 weeker. So we will have scans every 4 weeks to keep an eye out - but nothing more we can do. It isn't growth restriction because she's perfectly proportioned, so nothing I can do with rest or food. Guess she's just gonna be a lil shrimp :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@ scrubbing the floor to move baby!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad Ruby is starting to get better tjw. There's nothing worse seeing your cuties poorly! 
sunshinegirl- glad your appointment went well. Not sure about knowing how to turn the baby. But I think there's still time for the baby to move. Glad your baby is growing well :)
AuntBug- Glad she's lovely and healthy in there. :)


----------



## mothercabbage

double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## tjw

Congrats MotherCabbage!! :)


----------



## tjw

Ruby is sooooooooo much better today :thumbup: she's keeping everything down and eating well (although still only dry foods at the moment) and she still has the D but no more V which is good, so she's not losing as much fluids now. She's back toplaying with all her toys and making a mess lol :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy~L

Sunshine, I have low lying placenta and my LO is still bum down at the moment. My MW said really not to worry though as there is still plenty of time for baby to move! I have another scan at 36 weeks for my placenta anyway so will be able to check positioning then anyway :thumbup: Fingers crossed these babies spin around for us!!


----------



## Hopes

Tjw hope Ruby is feeling much better xx

mothercabbage congrats,,,I'm double digits today tooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: hopes!!!
glad ruby is much better today too tjw:hugs: 
i just measured my fundal height, its 21cm, shouldnt it be between 25-26 ish by now??


----------



## tjw

Congrats Hopes :)

Mother Cabbage, fundal height can change depending on baby's position so is very hit and miss so to speak. If he is facing your back then fundal height will be lower than if he is facing your front xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just measured again 26cm :haha: i read it can depend on bladder fullness and babys position ,thanx tjw xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

TJW, glad to hear Ruby is doing better!! Must be scary to see your LO in the hospital!! KYlar has an ear infection right now and its been rough, but nothing compared to having to see him in the hospital, I'd freak!
Wanted to thank you for the awesome job you do keeping up with this thread! I know I couldnt do it, with all going on in my life, and you do it so well and accurate! Thumbs up to you!! =)


----------



## tjw

NP MotherCabbage :)

Kylarsmom, it was really hard to see her so poorly. She saw 3 different drs and they all just wanted to keep doing feeding challenges where she had 5ml of dioralyte every 5mins even though she wasn't keeping any of it down. The 4th dr was planning on doing the same even though by this time she was like a rag doll. I completely flipped my lid and shouted at them that she'd been on the feeding challenge for 30hours already with no improvement and that they were putting her life at risk by not doing something to actually help her. I said Look at her, just look at her. Does she look like she's getting better while laying there limp and lifeless unable to even focus her eyes anymore???? I said Get that bloody IV line into her before I get a taxi to the next hospital and charge you for it before putting in a complaint over this hospitals utter negligence!!!! 10 mins later her iv line was in... I dread to think what she'd be like now if I hadn't lost my temper and stood up to them.


----------



## R&G2007

Hey Ladies, 

I just thought I would post this link as I am going to purchase one and thought you ladies would be interested

https://www.yourbabycan.co.uk/Index/ 

Gem


----------



## abs07

Yay for Ruby! And yay for you too tjw! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Mummy~L said:


> Sunshine, I have low lying placenta and my LO is still bum down at the moment. My MW said really not to worry though as there is still plenty of time for baby to move! I have another scan at 36 weeks for my placenta anyway so will be able to check positioning then anyway :thumbup: Fingers crossed these babies spin around for us!!

Thanks Mummy L I'm not too worried at the moment just want to do what I can too help baby girl turn. I have a scan at 32 wks to look at my placenta so hopefully baby girl will have turned by then.

Heres to spinning babies :thumbup:


----------



## hannpin

hey ladies, hope u are all doing well.

Tjw I am sorry to hear Ruby has been unwell, glad she is making an emprovement now tho.

I am organiging a walk for sands in memory of Harri. if anyone wants to sponsor us you can at www.justgiving.com/sandswalkforlife


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin said:


> hey ladies, hope u are all doing well.
> 
> Tjw I am sorry to hear Ruby has been unwell, glad she is making an emprovement now tho.
> 
> I am organiging a walk for sands in memory of Harri. if anyone wants to sponsor us you can at www.justgiving.com/sandswalkforlife

That's wonderful hun. Such a lovely idea. Hope you're ok and well xxx

Happy double digit day girls!! :)


----------



## tjw

hannpin said:


> hey ladies, hope u are all doing well.
> 
> Tjw I am sorry to hear Ruby has been unwell, glad she is making an emprovement now tho.
> 
> I am organiging a walk for sands in memory of Harri. if anyone wants to sponsor us you can at www.justgiving.com/sandswalkforlife

Thank you hon.

I've made a donation to your page and have also posted it to my Facebook Page to let others know about the walk and have asked people to donate if they are able to, with a little bit about SANDS on it as well :thumbup: Good luck xx


----------



## hannpin

just made a fb page if you want to join :) thanks for your support ladies https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Sands-walk-for-life/208493889183439


----------



## Kylarsmom

What a good idea Hannpin!

We got the carseat last night, and will be getting the double stroller soon! Here's a link to the whole travel system ;)

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3480233


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin said:


> just made a fb page if you want to join :) thanks for your support ladies https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Sands-walk-for-life/208493889183439

Joined :)

My emotions are all over the place today. I'm happy one minute and then the next I'm in tears. Hormones are great lol.

Lovely travel system Kylarsmom!! :thumbup: 
Ours is a quinny but we won't be keeping it for long as it's huge and have bought a small stroller to quickly put in the car when we need it.
 



Attached Files:







speedi013.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mark&Annie

Evening all :D 
Have been to see my Midwife today, all seems well, baby is pointed in the right direction at the moment! Discussed homebirth briefly, all seemed very positive and am going to a group/talk thing next month about it :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Nice proud mommy! 

Good to hear Annie, you havent been around much lately!! We miss you! So check this out ladies... My mom bought me this bc my belly has been feeling so heavy lately!! Looks so nerdy but it feels great! hahaha
 



Attached Files:







230918_747837855221_44005952_37122692_1056094_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kylarsmom

hannpin said:


> just made a fb page if you want to join :) thanks for your support ladies https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Sands-walk-for-life/208493889183439

its not letting me go to the page on facebook?


----------



## hannpin

thanks for letting my know Kylarsmom. Try this link https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Sands-walk-for-life/208493889183439


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ah yes, been painting and decorating, what a nightmare. I can't honestly see how this house is going to be move-in-able next weekend!

That looks lika a torture item Kylarsmom!! :rofl: Does it help?


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOL! I have only worn it once, just came in the mail today, but it was pretty supportive , my belly has been achy and heavy lately. It looks ridiculous though lol! But it will be helpful the heavier my tummy gets!


----------



## abs07

Lol kylarsmom, I saw that on FB earlier! :) 

Tomorrow's my birthday and to celebrate we're going to finish our registry! Yay - can't wait!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> hannpin said:
> 
> 
> just made a fb page if you want to join :) thanks for your support ladies https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Sands-walk-for-life/208493889183439
> 
> its not letting me go to the page on facebook?Click to expand...

It didn't work for me. But just search 'Sands walk for life' and it should come up :)

Happy Birthday abs!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

99 Days today!!!! :thumbup:

Kylarsmom, did you know it goes under your clothes hon?? lol I had one when preg with Ruby and been using it this time too. Does wonders for spd :)


----------



## sequeena

tjw said:


> 99 Days today!!!! :thumbup:

Congrats!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Yay for 99 days tjw!! :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe I only have 83 days left! Time is whizzing by so fast! I hope it continues to go fast, I'm quite worried, everyones telling me time comes to a standstill in the last few weeks!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh no babys still the size of an eggplant this week! Its ridiculous how excited I get to see what my ticker says when I begin a new week!


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL, me too but it's a bit scary how near the end it is! Nearly in the RED!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yey :yipee: for double digits!!!!!
im still an egg plant too...will i be a squash/pumpkin next week??:shrug: xx


----------



## Hopes

tjw said:


> 99 Days today!!!! :thumbup:


Congrats Tjw!!:thumbup:


----------



## eandc123

Yey! Well done everyone reaching your milestones :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Next in line is the third tri. Which I join on Tuesday. Yikes!!!! The birth is really coming soon isn't it?! Can't wait!!


----------



## eandc123

I need another milestone now :/ I suppose I just have family birthdays to go now before the big day. I really hope it goes as fast as this last trimester.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have created a few more milestones for myself lol...
*30weeks 3quarters done- wooohooo*
*37weeks baby is full term- :-D *
I can't think of any others, but we do have a few more mw appointments to look forward 2 lol


----------



## abs07

I hope the third tri goes fast - we start childbirth classes this week, so that should help! Yay for double digits! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

abs07 said:


> I hope the third tri goes fast - we start childbirth classes this week, so that should help! Yay for double digits! :)

I've started my classes - they are excellent! I really look forward to them, in my one last Friday we did the hospital tour, it was so exciting!


I can't believe how unprepared I am! My oh seems to think there is plenty of time until baby arrives and thinks I'm ridiculous for wanting to "rush" and buy a cot and travel system! We have only got a few baby clothes so far!


----------



## tjw

I'm not going to do the antenatal classes. Didn't get the chance to last time cos midwife wanted to book me in for them 2wks after due date which meant as she was 4wks early she'd have been 6wks old by time they started... as she was my first you'd have expected them to think the classes were important... 

These days I'm so laid back that I just think all I really need to know is when the time comes if the pain gets too much for gas and air to help anymore then I'll have an epi...


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Next in line is the third tri. Which I join on Tuesday. Yikes!!!!

Me too! Woop!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies,

in your last pregnancy or this has any of you had piles:blush:

I think i have the start of them:blush: Do any of you know what is best to use or do I have to go to docs....they are not bad but want to do something before they get worse.....


----------



## Kylarsmom

what's piles?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom said:


> what's piles?

Hemaroids!!! I think that's how u spell it lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh lol! I thought I had them about a month ago, but then a few days later it was just gone! So idk if it went away on its own or if i never had them, but it hurt like Heck!


----------



## abs07

So girls - I just have to tell you this bc it was so shocking to me last night...

A friend of mine is newly pregnant (6 weeks; 1st appt isn't even until June) and apparently is suffering from bad morning sickness. 

She asked me yesterday if I had any remedies and said she was so sick she couldn't go 1 hour without throwing up all day long. Obviously I feel for her and was trying to comfort her, telling her it would all be worth it in the end. 

How shocked was I when she said "This is horrible, I don't even want to be pregnant anymore!" I was totally shocked and had no idea what to say! I just responded with "I hope you don't mean that." I've had 2 very close friends have miscarriages recently and to see the pain they've gone through, then to hear this. They would give anything to be sick just to know they would have their baby soon!

Ok, I'm done - just had to let that out!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

well i had my anti d injection today and it stung like hell :( but zane was watching me like a hawk so i had to make out it was ok. im so scared of injections. then ive got blood test tomo n then again on wednesday :/ and zane will be with me again


----------



## xxyjadexx

abs07 said:


> So girls - I just have to tell you this bc it was so shocking to me last night...
> 
> A friend of mine is newly pregnant (6 weeks; 1st appt isn't even until June) and apparently is suffering from bad morning sickness.
> 
> She asked me yesterday if I had any remedies and said she was so sick she couldn't go 1 hour without throwing up all day long. Obviously I feel for her and was trying to comfort her, telling her it would all be worth it in the end.
> 
> How shocked was I when she said "This is horrible, I don't even want to be pregnant anymore!" I was totally shocked and had no idea what to say! I just responded with "I hope you don't mean that." I've had 2 very close friends have miscarriages recently and to see the pain they've gone through, then to hear this. They would give anything to be sick just to know they would have their baby soon!
> 
> Ok, I'm done - just had to let that out!! :)

I agree its a terrible thing to say but I was pregnant once before and it ended in a miscarriage and I experienced horrendous morning sickness in the few weeks I was pregnant, I couldn't lift my head off my pillow without feeling like I was going to throw up! I think my husband thought I was completely over reacting as well, he just didn't understand how awful I felt! I think severe morning sickness is a terrible thing to go through, I was constantly crying at the thought of having to be so sick until around 12weeks!! 
There was an article a few weeks ago in the daily mail about women who had abortions because their morning sickness was so bad! 
I really feel for people who suffer from sickness but luckily its only a few weeks (unless your very unfortunate!) And it will all be worth it in the end! X


----------



## moomin_troll

its alright to have a moan about the "downs" of pregnancy but at the end of the day we are lucky to be here and able to moan.
but to say she doesnt want to be pregnant anymore and shes only 6 weeks! she really needs to wake up it gets harder


----------



## hannpin

I had terrible morning sickness first time round, constantly sick all day and night sometimes up untill 6 months!!! But I would give anything to be sick every hour than be going through what I am now. I think your friend needs to realise just how luck she is firstly being able to get pregnant in the first place, and secondly that MS is a sign of a good healthy pregnancy. 

Sorry for the rant :flower:


----------



## abs07

Thanks ladies - I just told her that it will be worth it in the end, she just has to wait it out. And I know we all get down and its a horrible thing like you said jade, but it just threw me for a loop when she said she didn't want it anymore! And hannpin - I thought of you when she said that and it just made me upset! And now I'm upset about those who have abortions bc of ms! Geesh!!

And now I apologize for my rant! :)


----------



## hannpin

ohh abs07, don't let her feelings get you down. unfortunatly alot of us, including me, dont know how lucky we are until its too late. xxxxx


----------



## BattyNora

First off - Hannpin, I think if anyone is allowed to rant at a comment like that then you are; I'm just so sorry you have to know what that pain is like. 

Abs - it's probably just one of those comments that she'll always look back on if something was to happen and regret for a long, long time.

I know being on this forum has made me thankful every day - and I don't mean any offence to Hannpin or BabyBoyle or any of the other ladies who have suffered losses. I, without fail, always say good morning and goodnight to bump, I make sure I have tummy time, and I always, *always,* catch myself when I go to think or say something like "will you just stop kicking me there".


----------



## CharlieKeys

I must admit I have said to OH before I wish he was just out already or I've had enough, but as soon as I've said it I think Sh*t I'm such an ungrateful bitch! I wouldn't trade my babies for anything else in this world and I guess sometimes you just take it fro granted and don't expect a loss to happen to you. Having said that, we are lucky the ones who get to full term and we are lucky we don't have to feel what Hannpin or Babyboyle or other women feel who do experience losing what is so special. When you put it all into context we should be grateful every single day. Your friend will realise this, when she first sees her baby on a screen and feels htat first kick, she will regret saying that for the rest of her life!


----------



## abs07

BattyNora said:


> First off - Hannpin, I think if anyone is allowed to rant at a comment like that then you are; I'm just so sorry you have to know what that pain is like.
> 
> 
> Very, very true!! I agree 100% with you: hannpin, you are allowed to rant whenever you feel like it!
> 
> I knew you all would understand and that's why I brought it up. Thank you all for understanding! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## AuntBug

I'm just now getting some relief from the ms, and my poor sis threw up everyday with her 2 girls for 38 weeks. I'm glad I never got so frustrated to say what your friend did, but I have to admit I've wondered aloud if I can do this a second time. Like everyone said, we all get a bit down about it sometimes. I hope it's a moment your friend will forget and not regret.


----------



## ProudMommy26

I never had bad morning sickness with the girls. But with this one, I've been so ill and also taking care of my young daughters, it's been hard. But I know it sounds silly, I've loved every minute of it as it just shows that everything is ok. 
I was offered a termination at 33 weeks pregnant with my last baby due to a huge blood clot covering half of her brain and that pregnancy was the worst but I knew she was going to be ok, problems or not. I'm just truelly greatful that I can have children and lovely ladies like hannpin deserve huge respect as they're such strong people. xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Oh and Happy 27 weeks August 16th'ers!! :)
And everyone else who is moving into the third trimester this week x


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Oh and Happy 27 weeks August 16th'ers!! :)
> And everyone else who is moving into the third trimester this week x

Yay! Happy 27 weeks to us! Third tri!!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh I wasn't trying to say you ladies who have suffered with bad MS thay may have thought "i wish this would stop" are bad people or anything like that....I think we all know on here how much we all love and want our babies; and I was so lucky with MS that I can't comment too much. 

Didn't want it to seem like I was having a go - I was just putting in my thoughts and how I am!


----------



## ProudMommy26

BattyNora said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to say you ladies who have suffered with bad MS thay may have thought "i wish this would stop" are bad people or anything like that....I think we all know on here how much we all love and want our babies; and I was so lucky with MS that I can't comment too much.
> 
> Didn't want it to seem like I was having a go - I was just putting in my thoughts and how I am!

My comment wasn't aimed at you at all hun (sorry if I've confused the situation) Just saying as a whole. xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and Happy 27 weeks August 16th'ers!! :)
> And everyone else who is moving into the third trimester this week x
> 
> Yay! Happy 27 weeks to us! Third tri!!Click to expand...

Can't believe how quick it's gone! 
I'm expecting it to start to slow down now. It did with my other pregnancies.


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> I must admit I have said to OH before I wish he was just out already or I've had enough, but as soon as I've said it I think Sh*t I'm such an ungrateful bitch! I wouldn't trade my babies for anything else in this world and I guess sometimes you just take it fro granted and don't expect a loss to happen to you. Having said that, we are lucky the ones who get to full term and we are lucky we don't have to feel what Hannpin or Babyboyle or other women feel who do experience losing what is so special. When you put it all into context we should be grateful every single day. Your friend will realise this, when she first sees her baby on a screen and feels htat first kick, she will regret saying that for the rest of her life!

we all feel this way, so ur not a bitch for thinking it! altho im the opposite i want him to stay in hahaha
pregnancy isnt easy and we cant be greatful 24/7 and we are entitled to have a moan. i think the main difference in someone saying ive had enough really does depend on the persons tone and what they actualy mean by it


----------



## tjw

Got neurologist today for 1yr seizure free checkup, and think I need to pop over to see midwives too. Had a tonne of discharge a lil while ago and checked cervix to find it mega soft and feels like there is an opening with something even softer in the middle almost 2 finger widths apart. Got no bh or contractions although yesterday I did have a lot of period like pains in the morning but that stopped by lunch time. Anyone else have this?


----------



## AuntBug

BattyNora said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to say you ladies who have suffered with bad MS thay may have thought "i wish this would stop" are bad people or anything like that....I think we all know on here how much we all love and want our babies; and I was so lucky with MS that I can't comment too much.
> 
> Didn't want it to seem like I was having a go - I was just putting in my thoughts and how I am!

No worries :flower: I just meant I know it can be hard to keep perspective when you feel like a zombie with a hangover, I'm just thankful that I haven't said anything I may regret. I was very lucky at my age to get pregnant so quickly.


----------



## abs07

I've been having a ton of bh contractions, but most of the time its when I have to pee, if that makes sense! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

I don't think I've had any braxton hicks yet! I'd probably rush to the hospital as soon as I felt one thinking I was in labour lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

moomin_troll said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I must admit I have said to OH before I wish he was just out already or I've had enough, but as soon as I've said it I think Sh*t I'm such an ungrateful bitch! I wouldn't trade my babies for anything else in this world and I guess sometimes you just take it fro granted and don't expect a loss to happen to you. Having said that, we are lucky the ones who get to full term and we are lucky we don't have to feel what Hannpin or Babyboyle or other women feel who do experience losing what is so special. When you put it all into context we should be grateful every single day. Your friend will realise this, when she first sees her baby on a screen and feels htat first kick, she will regret saying that for the rest of her life!
> 
> we all feel this way, so ur not a bitch for thinking it! altho im the opposite i want him to stay in hahaha
> pregnancy isnt easy and we cant be greatful 24/7 and we are entitled to have a moan. i think the main difference in someone saying ive had enough really does depend on the persons tone and what they actualy mean by itClick to expand...

lol I remember after I had Stephen I was like sobbing to OH wishing I was still pregnant cause I missed it so much! :haha: 

Nah I completley agree, when I say 'I've had enough' it's more to do with 'I've had enough of back ache' or 'I've had enough of needing to pee every 2 minutes when I stand up/walk' :)


----------



## moomin_troll

i wanted zane to go back in just so i could have time to myself to wee lol i never missed being pregnant.
im now sat here lookin at my bump and the movements feel and look so weird.
dont get me wrong i no how lucky i am to be pregnant with this baby, hes my little miracle but i still have my off days


----------



## Kylarsmom

28 week scan went well!! Here's my CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEE baby boy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







227317_750904315011_44005952_37145552_4818784_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









228691_750904484671_44005952_37145555_4454786_n.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3









230725_750904574491_44005952_37145556_287081_n.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tjw

Kylarsmom, he's GORGEOUS!!!!


UPDATE:

Am 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced and lost a chunk of mucus plug. On rest and getting checked again on Friday. If any progression will have steroid injection for Harrison's lungs. If no progression they're gonna check me every week and see how we go. 

Not putting it on fb as have quite a few friends and family on there that have lost baba's or had early, or are currently preg and I don't want to worry them. Grae, my mum and my dad are all helping keep me positive xx but I am still bricking it :cry:


----------



## SammieGrace

tjw... I hope that you are doing ok! Fingers crossed that all is well on friday.

I just went in for my GD glucose test this morning and will hopefully hear back in a few days. Drinking that sugary stuff on an empty stomach made me feel sick, but at least the blood draw went smoothly.

I am looking forward to moving to third tri on Thursday, and our baby shower this weekend! We are going to be flying back to my parents' house for the party, so I am very excited to be seeing all of our friends and family. Meanwhile...I added up the cost of everything that we registered for that has not been purchased, and if we were to purchase it all would be a whopping $971 + tax! Now, we wouldn't go buy everything as some of it was "wants" not "needs", but still.... sticker shock! Kids can be expensive...


----------



## Kylarsmom

omg tjw!! scary!!!! r u on bed rest?! That is insane!! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## tjw

Kylarsmom said:


> omg tjw!! scary!!!! r u on bed rest?! That is insane!! I hope everything is ok!

They just said to rest as much as pos and not to do anything strenuous, no lifting anything (including my sweet Ruby girly) and to get help from family around the home etc. 

Was really worried so have done a bit of research online and have seen a lot of people in similar position stay like it with no more progression for up to around 8wks or so. So I'm just gonna take it a week at a time and think myself lucky with each week that passes. It's all I can do really. Just keep trying to be positive about it.


----------



## BattyNora

tjw - fingers crossed you're able to rest and you still have plenty of time before you meet Harrison. 

I know it's probably a horrible time for you, but just think that now you all know and you're being looked after. The steroid injection will make Harrison's lungs stronger and you'll btoh be looked after by the best people. 

xx


----------



## eandc123

TJW I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Probably little Harrison wanting a bit of fresh air. Tell him to stay put for now from Aunty E :) x


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck tjw, just try to take it easy. We're all thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

TJW :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Fingers crossed for u tjw I hope little Harrison sticks around in there for a while yet! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Kylarsmom, he's GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Am 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced and lost a chunk of mucus plug. On rest and getting checked again on Friday. If any progression will have steroid injection for Harrison's lungs. If no progression they're gonna check me every week and see how we go.
> 
> Not putting it on fb as have quite a few friends and family on there that have lost baba's or had early, or are currently preg and I don't want to worry them. Grae, my mum and my dad are all helping keep me positive xx but I am still bricking it :cry:

Really hope you and little one are ok hun. Will be thinking of you xxx

Kylarsmom- your boy is gorgeous! They are amazing pictures.


----------



## Hopes

aww tjw, Im really hoping everything is going to be just fine hun...fingers crossed for u and baby harrison:hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Love the pics Kylarsmom! Amazing how much you can see!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Cute pics kylarsmom!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just came back from the hospital for my scan. All seems fine. They can now see his heart skipping on the screen now (they couldn't at 16 weeks) so will be seeing a heart specialist in a few weeks. But fingers crossed it should hopefully correct itself. But he is growing lovely and his weight is estimated at 3 lb now. He is measuring a few days forward, but keeping my due date for the 16th. He is still head down which is good news and also got to see his male parts again. He is all boy, no doubting it :haha:
Also hopefully don't have to be induced this time and they are going to let me go full term. Yay! Very nervous about giving birth on my own though. My husband is my pain relief lol. But it's all starting to feel real now. :) They did find some protein in my waters (I had preeclampsia with my first pregnancy) but my blood pressure is still really low. Just awaiting to have some bloods done in the next few weeks.
Now just waiting for our 4D scan on Saturday now, can't wait!
Hope you're all having a good day :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Great news hon! Well done xx


----------



## abs07

I said it on FB, but I'll say it again - Kendon is adorable! Congrats! :) 

Xoxo fingers crossed for you tjw! I'll be thinking about you!

Sugar results came back good, but they discovered I'm anemic :( Doctor called in an iron supplement for me but when I went to pick it up the pharmacy said they don't carry it anymore! Grrrrr - nothing can be easy!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

ProudMommy26 said:


> Just came back from the hospital for my scan. All seems fine. They can now see his heart skipping on the screen now (they couldn't at 16 weeks) so will be seeing a heart specialist in a few weeks. But fingers crossed it should hopefully correct itself. But he is growing lovely and his weight is estimated at 3 lb now. He is measuring a few days forward, but keeping my due date for the 16th. He is still head down which is good news and also got to see his male parts again. He is all boy, no doubting it :haha:
> Also hopefully don't have to be induced this time and they are going to let me go full term. Yay! Very nervous about giving birth on my own though. My husband is my pain relief lol. But it's all starting to feel real now. :) They did find some protein in my waters (I had preeclampsia with my first pregnancy) but my blood pressure is still really low. Just awaiting to have some bloods done in the next few weeks.
> Now just waiting for our 4D scan on Saturday now, can't wait!
> Hope you're all having a good day :thumbup:

I hope everything goes well with the specialist! At least he's head down and growing fine! And lucky u - 2 scans in a week! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Fab pics Kylarsmom, it's amazing how you can see a face in ur tummy! :lol:

Tjw, everything crossed, it must be very worrying :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Scheduled my csection today!! I wont be an August mommy, July 26 !!


----------



## sequeena

oooh wow!! It must be strange to know your baby's birthday!


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> Scheduled my csection today!! I wont be an August mommy, July 26 !!

good luck with the section x


----------



## Kylarsmom

thanks! i picked that date bc his middle name is after my dad and july 26 happens to be my dads bday!


----------



## moomin_troll

i saw that on facebook, its going to be an amazing gift to him altho he will be spending his bday worrying about u lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol, eh didnt think of it that way .. haha... well at least it should go quick! haha


----------



## tjw

Congrats hon, have updated 1st post (you're at the top of the list now young lady lol) xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm still the only one due on the 4th?? I feel lonely :lol:


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol i bet SOMEONE will go before me though! People go into labor early often!! We will see!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks for the first page update tj!


----------



## eandc123

Oooo so many snippets of new news!
TJW I hope everything is still ok. 
Kylarsmom good luck on the scan. I suppose it's nice to know when LO is due so you can be ultra organised!
Proudmommy26 glad everything seems to be coming along nicely. And the nice side of it is that you got your little boy again :)


----------



## moomin_troll

im just saying to myself im going to have a baby within the next 14 weeks (ive got 12 weeks left but ive added 2 on just incase lol)

with zane i was induced so it was weird knowing when he was going to be born but i could relax.

i just hope this one doesnt keep me waiting


----------



## eandc123

I have been thinking today that it's getting so close and I'm getting really scared :/ There is only 6 weeks left of work then there is a million and one things to do before it is born and then it'll be here and then OH will be off for a month then I'll be left alone with it! Just me and baby. I have spent most of my life looking forward to having children but now it's happening I think I'm completely unprepared and it's going to be HARD work. 

I'm really looking forward to it but it's just come round so fast. People lied at the beginning. They told me it would drag. It hasn't! It has flew by :/


----------



## tjw

eandc123 said:


> TJW I hope everything is still ok.

Have spent the whole day relaxing, itching to get up and do stuff but keep being reminded by Grae that I can't...

I was told not to pick Ruby up, so have put a step next to the sofa so she can climb up onto my lap herself for cuddles :) 

Still no bh or anything else for that matter, so am hoping that there's no progression (fingers crossed)


----------



## eandc123

tjw said:


> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> TJW I hope everything is still ok.
> 
> Have spent the whole day relaxing, itching to get up and do stuff but keep being reminded by Grae that I can't...
> 
> I was told not to pick Ruby up, so have put a step next to the sofa so she can climb up onto my lap herself for cuddles :)
> 
> Still no bh or anything else for that matter, so am hoping that there's no progression (fingers crossed)Click to expand...

I'm so glad there has been no more signs :happydance: Just make sure little one stays put for now :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wahooo congrats kylarsmom!! That's knocked a whole week and a half off for you lol
I'm glad things seemed to have calmed down tjw x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Kylarsmom said:


> lol i bet SOMEONE will go before me though! People go into labor early often!! We will see!!!!

I'm banking on it!! As soon as I reach full term I'm trying everything top get things moving ASAP!!! :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

from 38 weeks i shall be trying everything to start labour, a can of carlsburg started it off with zane


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> from 38 weeks i shall be trying everything to start labour, a can of carlsburg started it off with zane

Haha, same with me. I'm sure we'll all be offering each other tips lol. It will soon come around. 

Hope you're feeling ok today tjw!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope everything stays ok tjw! and I hope he decides to stay in for a long while yet :)

ahh I'm the same ladies! From 37 weeks + I'm trying everything :haha: Though I have a feeling it will probably start when I'm picking my son up or something! He's a heavy baby!!

I've had a rubbish few days, Stephen had a stomach bug, which he then kindly passed onto me on Monday, and yesterday I was having the most awful pains across the top of my belly, I couldn't breathe, couldn't move, couldn't do anything! It felt like someone was getting my insides and pulling them so tightly across the top of my belly that they were about to explode :( I would actually rather give birth than feel that again! They only stopped when I fell asleep last night. I'm still getting them today but they're A LOT tamer that I can cope with!


----------



## moomin_troll

hope u start to feel better soon charlotte.

right now im being attacked by 2 boys one from the back and one at the front from the inside so im going to go nuts in a min lol


----------



## tjw

Hope you feel better soon hon :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hope you feel better very soon CharlieKeys. xxx


----------



## jett

hope you feel better soon CharlieKeys, it sounds awful :(

On another note I'm I the only one hoping to keep her legs crossed for a few more days past due date? I really what our baby to be born on or after September 1st so she is one of the oldest in her school year instead of the youngest, that's on the assumption we will be moving back to England by the time shes at schooling age. 

am I over thinking this :blush:


----------



## Kylarsmom

idk, i personally dont think a few weeks will really make all that much difference for school will it? plus the risk of complications of being overdue SCARE me and on top of it you have to be so miserable when they would be perfectly fine being born at that point!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> idk, i personally dont think a few weeks will really make all that much difference for school will it?

In the UK the school year starts in September. So a child born on August 31st will be the youngest in their school year, and a child born on September 1st will be the oldest in the school year below.



jett said:


> On another note I'm I the only one hoping to keep her legs crossed for a few more days past due date? I really what our baby to be born on or after September 1st so she is one of the oldest in her school year instead of the youngest

I'm the opposite, although I was one of the youngest in my year & hated it, I'd love our baby to be in the same school year as his cousin, so he needs to be out in August!! 14 days overdue = August 30th for me, so hopefully if he's late, they won't leave it that long to induce! I'm impatient anyway, so ideally would like him to come early or on time!


----------



## sequeena

jett said:


> hope you feel better soon CharlieKeys, it sounds awful :(
> 
> On another note I'm I the only one hoping to keep her legs crossed for a few more days past due date? I really what our baby to be born on or after September 1st so she is one of the oldest in her school year instead of the youngest, that's on the assumption we will be moving back to England by the time shes at schooling age.
> 
> am I over thinking this :blush:

I'm hoping Thomas doesn't come until 40+3 so that he can be born on his dad's birthday :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think the only time it would suck being the youngest is when all their friends turn 18 and they're going to be the last ones! Unless they're very old looking 18 year olds!


----------



## abs07

We had our first child preparation class last night. Man oh man, DH has no idea....!!!!! :)


----------



## abs07

Feel better soon CharlieKeys!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> We had our first child preparation class last night. Man oh man, DH has no idea....!!!!! :)

Ha! Ours isnt until July 9th, but I think it's gonna be a shocker for DH too. I was telling him about tjw's update and he looked at me and said "I have no idea what any of that means" (btw, hope all is still well tjw)


----------



## GraceFace85

Hey ladies, hope you all don't mind me joining in. I haven't been here in a while, I'm on the first page but haven't updated my details. I'm due 2nd august and now know I'm having a girl  Hope everyones happy & healthy x


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats graceface :) 


well i have no idea why im still up seen as zane will get up early in the morning :/ and corey has now found my ribs :( its not hurting yet but feels uncomfortable


----------



## ProudMommy26

GraceFace85 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you all don't mind me joining in. I haven't been here in a while, I'm on the first page but haven't updated my details. I'm due 2nd august and now know I'm having a girl  Hope everyones happy & healthy x

Congrats hun!! :thumbup:

Moomin- when the rib kicking starts to hurt. Try and get up and walk around. I remember suffering for a while with it but figured out towards the end that walking does help a little. x


----------



## moomin_troll

i used to push zane by the bum to get him out of my ribs hahaha but zane was so long that even when he was fully engaged his feet were still up there.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

jett said:


> hope you feel better soon CharlieKeys, it sounds awful :(
> 
> On another note I'm I the only one hoping to keep her legs crossed for a few more days past due date? I really what our baby to be born on or after September 1st so she is one of the oldest in her school year instead of the youngest, that's on the assumption we will be moving back to England by the time shes at schooling age.
> 
> am I over thinking this :blush:

My hubby wants me to do the same! He really wants him to be the oldest in the school year - i don't mind personally. xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: august(and some july) mums2B...hope everyone is well today...as we're on the subject of due days etc, just wondering what you'll all be trying to get labour started....ive heard of...
:sex: <---:haha:(worked for me with DS)
fresh pinapple
cleary sage oil in a bath or rubbed on bump
hot curry
brisk walk........any others???
ill also be trying anything to get it started after 38 weeks....:thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

a can of lager set things off with zane
bouncing on a birth ball
nipple stimulasion (touching or even pumping)
lavander oil is supposed to also set off contractions.


----------



## Kylarsmom

i was going to suggest the pumping thing too!! ;) I'd do it if i wernte having a section and not WANTING to go into labor ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea i heard about nip stimulation, releases oxytotinshrug:)


----------



## moomin_troll

who knows but ile be trying it hahahaha even if it just helps produce more colostum for baby when hes here and doesnt help labour along thats ok too.

im so tired but ive got so much housework to do its so unfair :(


----------



## mothercabbage

well if you close your eyes to sleep, you cant see the house work that needs doing :rofl: so just close your eyes n sleep....:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

hahahaha thanks but if i closed my eyes i no i wouldnt wake up.

ive been putting it off all week so i really need to get my house sorted, it drives me mad being messy and i have the bloody mil coming to see us tomo :/


----------



## tjw

Congrats GraceFace another :pink: for the first post :thumbup:

Well ladies, I've seen the Obstetrician today and there are NO signs of any further progression as yet :D So YAY!!!!! :D However my lil womb monkey has switched back to breech (had an unscheduled on the spot scan to see where he was as the doppler wasn't working and she wanted to hear the heartbeat, so I got to see my lil boy again and they checked presentation while they were there lol :cloud9:) 

Have scans scheduled now for 28, 32, and 36wks and if Harrison's breech at 36wks then they're going to schedule another csection. (Unless there's progression before then, in which case it may happen sooner in ways unplanned). 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> Congrats GraceFace another :pink: for the first post :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies, I've seen the Obstetrician today and there are NO signs of any further progression as yet :D So YAY!!!!! :D However my lil womb monkey has switched back to breech (had an unscheduled on the spot scan to see where he was as the doppler wasn't working and she wanted to hear the heartbeat, so I got to see my lil boy again and they checked presentation while they were there lol :cloud9:)
> 
> Have scans scheduled now for 28, 32, and 36wks and if Harrison's breech at 36wks then they're going to schedule another csection. (Unless there's progression before then, in which case it may happen sooner in ways unplanned).
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

glad to hear labour signs have stopped, but shame hes breech again :(
get on a birthing ball it might encourage him to move around


----------



## tjw

lol I tried anything and everything to get Ruby to turn and she stayed breech throughout. They've both had very low placentas though, so not sure if maybe they both just like pretending to be balloons on a string or something? :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> lol I tried anything and everything to get Ruby to turn and she stayed breech throughout. They've both had very low placentas though, so not sure if maybe they both just like pretending to be balloons on a string or something? :haha:

thats ashame but a planned section is far better then a emergency. but i have heard of women going ahead with natural labour with a breech baby. 
also because this is ur second he might not engage till the last second


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi ladies!! We've moved house and havent yet got the internet so Im getting on here whenever I visit a house with internet!! :rofl:

Thought Id pop in and update, we found out last week we're expecting a little girl :pink: Excited!! 

Hope you're all well, cant believe how close we're getting to the finish line! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> lol I tried anything and everything to get Ruby to turn and she stayed breech throughout. They've both had very low placentas though, so not sure if maybe they both just like pretending to be balloons on a string or something? :haha:
> 
> thats ashame but a planned section is far better then a emergency. but i have heard of women going ahead with natural labour with a breech baby.
> also because this is ur second he might not engage till the last secondClick to expand...

Hope he does engage, was lookingforward to a natural birth this time. As for the section, tbh my emergency one wasn't too bad. Mind you I may feel that way cos it was a relief when the epi kicked in and took away months worth of unbearable pain :dohh:


YAY Lisa, welcome back and congrats on your :pink: bump! Have updated 1st post for you :)


----------



## moomin_troll

big hugs tjw
boys have to be stubborn tho dont they and hes already been a handful for u :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad to hear everythings looking good tjw!

The girls are quickly catching up with the boys!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Congrats GraceFace another :pink: for the first post :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies, I've seen the Obstetrician today and there are NO signs of any further progression as yet :D So YAY!!!!! :D However my lil womb monkey has switched back to breech (had an unscheduled on the spot scan to see where he was as the doppler wasn't working and she wanted to hear the heartbeat, so I got to see my lil boy again and they checked presentation while they were there lol :cloud9:)
> 
> Have scans scheduled now for 28, 32, and 36wks and if Harrison's breech at 36wks then they're going to schedule another csection. (Unless there's progression before then, in which case it may happen sooner in ways unplanned).
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

That's good news hun and hope he turns for you. xxx

Congratulations Lisa on your pink bump :)

As with bringing on the labour. I have a gym/birthing ball and will be bugging the husband for a bit of 'you know what' :blush:
There's a load of teas and oils you can try, but I haven't used them before so no idea on what they do and how to use them :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm how to bring on labour... I dunno how mine started last time! Certainly wasn't :sex: - it got to 36 weeks and OH swore he could feel his head and it was just too painful for both of us! lol Hopefully we'll be able to go to he's born this time! I'll probably just do what I'm doing now and if nothing happens then it doesn;t happen! 

Glad the labour signs have stopped tjw - still been told to rest?

and ahhh teh girls are slowly starting to catch up :)


----------



## moomin_troll

sex scared labour off when i was pregnant with zane. 
this time i dont have to worry about being bothered for sex or getting turned down because oh thought he was too big hahahaha


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: very confident over his manhood was he!?


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: very confident over his manhood was he!?

isnt every man lol
but yes very cinfident in himself hahaha


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: true!!! Steve says his clearly does the job so it can't be that bad!


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> Glad the labour signs have stopped tjw - still been told to rest?

Thank you, yes hon still have to rest as much as possible, which means I've had to stop taking photography bookings :( although I already have some sessions booked which I cannot postpone as they are for newborn and very young babies, so postponing them till after Harri's born is out of the question... It doesn't take too much energy to do though, so should be okay I hope. 

I have to go obstetrician every week on Fridays now and have scans booked up etc. I've put on a whole stone now too, was 3st by this point last time, so I'm really pleased with the weight progress this time :thumbup:


----------



## abs07

Great news tjw!!

Wow, can't believe the girls are catching up! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
can you deliver "naturally" if the baby is breech? or do they always say C-sec? i dont know my babys position but im interested to know, i have midwife on monday, maybe she will let me know:shrug: only had 2 midwife app's the whole pregnancy...
as for weight gain, i started at 9st 12 im now 11 st 5...oooopsie..tooo many cakes...more apples i think
glad labour signs have stopped tjw:happydance: xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've heard it depends on the type of breech whether it's legs first or bum first... but I'm not sure! I do know ladies who have given birth naturally to breech babies though!


----------



## ProudMommy26

I know people have given birth in the past to breech babies, but I think it's more difficult. My first daughter didn't turn till 36 weeks, so plenty of time still left. 
I was breech when I was born. My mum tried her hardest to push me out, but couldn't, so she had to have a c section in the end. They had to cut me too because I was that big coming out. Still have the big scar. :)

Hope everyone is ok today! I haven't slept one bit. Got my 4D scan today. Really can't wait to see him again. x


----------



## mothercabbage

they cut you when you was being born?? :argh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

They cut you??!! If they did that nowadays they'd be sued! :haha:

OOh bet you're excited! Can't wait to see the pics (if you put them up) Hope he's behaving and facing the right way too! :)


----------



## tjw

There is always a risk of cutting the baby when delivered by c section. It depends on how close the baby is to the incision site and if they move during the incision process. Rarely happens, but is explained as a possible risk.

Breech babies can be delivered naturally but they prefer to deliver head first or by section, as if the cord is round the neck it can be too late to do anything about it by the time the rest of the baby is born if the head is last out, whereas if head first or section there is plenty of time to unwrap the cord before the rest of the body comes out and stretches the cord. (That's how it was explained to me by obstetrician).

How is everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

im not feeling as stretched today, but im so tired and ive got the mil coming today...god knows when she hasnt bothered to contact me. i dont like her and zane doesnt no her so its going to be a fun visit hahahah.

u still taking it easy tjw?


----------



## eandc123

I'm feeling a bit pants today :( Not slept well due to getting cramp 3 times during the night and I think I've pulled a muscle in my groin/ bottom of my stomach cos it hurts when I get up.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is quiet at the mo :( trying not to worry as he has had quiet days before...


----------



## mothercabbage

also having a quiet bump day today:shrug: midwife monday so she can reassure me, i do get paranoid:dohh:


----------



## abs07

Our girl has been quiet too. She'll be super active for 2 days and then be really really quiet. It always scares me too!


----------



## ProudMommy26

They couldn't get me out so they cut me. To be honest, I don't really know much of the situation (neither does my mum) But I didn't need any stitches or anything. I do have a scar along my rib cage though and on the pic of me when I was born. All my bottom looks cut and sore :wacko: 

Just come back from my 4D. It was lovely, but the cord and his hands was over his face most of the time. So they've offered me another appointment, which was really nice of them as they didn't have to. So go again in 2 weeks. The hubby did record it, but won't be the best of quality. Will try and get some pics from that :)
Hope you're all having a good day so far x


----------



## tjw

Hi Moomin, I'm enjoying working on photos I took of my step daughter today. Post production work is lots of fun :) I'm adding them to my company's facebook page :thumbup:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/226928_220132861348675_210071249021503_811220_3170082_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248414_220165108012117_210071249021503_811505_1375096_n.jpg


----------



## tjw

Lots more to work on yet, but thoroughly enjoying myself while lounging around in my jammies lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> I'm feeling a bit pants today :( Not slept well due to getting cramp 3 times during the night and I think I've pulled a muscle in my groin/ bottom of my stomach cos it hurts when I get up.

I've been feeling like this too. My stomach has been feeling really sore all day. Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## ProudMommy26

wow tjw. Those pictures are gorgeous!!


----------



## wannabenewmum

hi can i join your list pls i am due to have baby number 5 on the 12 august and am expecting a boy


----------



## ProudMommy26

wannabenewmum said:


> hi can i join your list pls i am due to have baby number 5 on the 12 august and am expecting a boy

Aww congratulations and welcome!! :) 
Are you having a good pregnancy so far? x


----------



## tjw

:hi: Welcome :) Have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Is anyone else having problems with their fruit ticker?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Here's a few pics that we got. Sorry they're not very good quality. :) The last pic is his potty shot. x
 



Attached Files:







J1-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









J2-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









J3-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









j4-1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0484re.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eandc123

ProudMommy26 said:


> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit pants today :( Not slept well due to getting cramp 3 times during the night and I think I've pulled a muscle in my groin/ bottom of my stomach cos it hurts when I get up.
> 
> I've been feeling like this too. My stomach has been feeling really sore all day. Hope you feel better soon hun xClick to expand...

I hope so too. I think little one has turned round so that could have stretched something a bit too fast but fingers crossed it'll sort itself. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday (my birthday :) ) so i'll mention it then if it's no better.
I hope your feeling better soon. I don't fancy being too uncomfortable for the next 12 or so :wacko:

My calves are sore from the cramp as well so walking to the town just now wasn't so great so I decided to get the bus 3 stops LOL :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit pants today :( Not slept well due to getting cramp 3 times during the night and I think I've pulled a muscle in my groin/ bottom of my stomach cos it hurts when I get up.
> 
> I've been feeling like this too. My stomach has been feeling really sore all day. Hope you feel better soon hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so too. I think little one has turned round so that could have stretched something a bit too fast but fingers crossed it'll sort itself. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday (my birthday :) ) so i'll mention it then if it's no better.
> I hope your feeling better soon. I don't fancy being too uncomfortable for the next 12 or so :wacko:
> 
> My calves are sore from the cramp as well so walking to the town just now wasn't so great so I decided to get the bus 3 stops LOL :haha:Click to expand...

Funny you saying that. This little one has been head down at every scan we've been to and today we found out he's now breech. That could be the answer for the soreness. Also noticed I'm peeing a hell of a lot more too.

I hope you have a lovely birthday on Tuesday. I see my midwife then too. :) x


----------



## tjw

Happy Birthday for Tuesday :)


----------



## moomin_troll

woooo gorgeous pics tjw :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: lovely scan pics:happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pics tjw!


----------



## abs07

Those scan pics are adorable! And talk about a potty shot!! No denying it's a boy!!! :)


----------



## tjw

Ooh, it's 4.18pm and I only just realised I'm officially in third tri!! lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

ProudMommy26 said:


> Here's a few pics that we got. Sorry they're not very good quality. :) The last pic is his potty shot. x

Aww soo cute x


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> Ooh, it's 4.18pm and I only just realised I'm officially in third tri!! lol

Wahoo congrats! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Ooh, it's 4.18pm and I only just realised I'm officially in third tri!! lol

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## sequeena

Welcome over tjw :hugs:


----------



## abs07

Wahoo!!! Third tri tjw - so exciting! :) 

So I THINK we finally settled on our little girls name..... Ashlyn Joy
Hopefully it sticks! :)


----------



## sequeena

Ashlyn Joy is a very pretty name :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Hello hope were all well, well my little man will be here on the 5th aug planned section, 9 weeks on friday!!! im so excited i cant wait!!


----------



## AuntBug

Abs, love the name!

Tjw, can't wait to join you In third tri next week :dance:


----------



## Phantom

Hi ladies! I just wanted to update you all that my due date is now Aug 28th. Almost in 3rd trimester!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww beautiful name Abs :)
Wow sam, 9 weeks till you see your baby. That will come round quick enough!! :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hope everyone had good weekends?

Me, hubby & my Mum went to the Baby Show at the NEC yesterday... had a really good day, though hardly any freebies... I was expecting a nappy or two!!

We knew which pram & nursery furniture we wanted, and were hoping they'd be on offer... & they were! Yay! So we ordered them both! So exciting!!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5749712453_20bff6d2f8_m.jpg

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3657/5749719401_bc76ed5bc2_m.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> Hope everyone had good weekends?
> 
> Me, hubby & my Mum went to the Baby Show at the NEC yesterday... had a really good day, though hardly any freebies... I was expecting a nappy or two!!
> 
> We knew which pram & nursery furniture we wanted, and were hoping they'd be on offer... & they were! Yay! So we ordered them both! So exciting!!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5749712453_20bff6d2f8_m.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3657/5749719401_bc76ed5bc2_m.jpg

They're gorgeous hun!! :)
Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.
Me and my three year old are looking after my sick husband this morning. He has the sickness and stomach bug, bless him. I think I'm starting to catch it too, already having stomach pains. Yikes!
Had some good news this morning though, Babybond have agreed to sort all my pictures and DVD out of the 4D scan and send them to me. I keep looking back at the pics we took on the camera and really love them. So hopefully won't have to go back now. :)
Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## tjw

abs07 said:


> So I THINK we finally settled on our little girls name..... Ashlyn Joy
> Hopefully it sticks! :)

GORGEOUS name!!! :flower:


----------



## tjw

Sam and Phantom, I have updated both your details on first post :thumbup: :)


----------



## tjw

Sarahbella, they look BEAUTIFUL!!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

sam76 said:


> Hello hope were all well, well my little man will be here on the 5th aug planned section, 9 weeks on friday!!! im so excited i cant wait!!

It's 10 weeks until the 5th? :) (sorry if I've just added an extra week on :haha: )


----------



## CharlieKeys

ProudMommy26 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had good weekends?
> 
> Me, hubby & my Mum went to the Baby Show at the NEC yesterday... had a really good day, though hardly any freebies... I was expecting a nappy or two!!
> 
> We knew which pram & nursery furniture we wanted, and were hoping they'd be on offer... & they were! Yay! So we ordered them both! So exciting!!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5749712453_20bff6d2f8_m.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3657/5749719401_bc76ed5bc2_m.jpg
> 
> They're gorgeous hun!! :)
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.
> Me and my three year old are looking after my sick husband this morning. He has the sickness and stomach bug, bless him. I think I'm starting to catch it too, already having stomach pains. Yikes!
> Had some good news this morning though, Babybond have agreed to sort all my pictures and DVD out of the 4D scan and send them to me. I keep looking back at the pics we took on the camera and really love them. So hopefully won't have to go back now. :)
> Hope you're all well :flower:Click to expand...

Ahh we've all just got over that bug :( It's horrible - ours lasted for 6 days!! Still waiting for OH to get it.... but he seems to have got away with it! :dohh: Hope you & the family all feel better soon! :)

And that's good that they can send them too you - I would have thought they'd delete them or they wouldn't be saved to a system.



and Sarahbella - LOVE that pram! What is it?


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had good weekends?
> 
> Me, hubby & my Mum went to the Baby Show at the NEC yesterday... had a really good day, though hardly any freebies... I was expecting a nappy or two!!
> 
> We knew which pram & nursery furniture we wanted, and were hoping they'd be on offer... & they were! Yay! So we ordered them both! So exciting!!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5749712453_20bff6d2f8_m.jpg
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3657/5749719401_bc76ed5bc2_m.jpg
> 
> They're gorgeous hun!! :)
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.
> Me and my three year old are looking after my sick husband this morning. He has the sickness and stomach bug, bless him. I think I'm starting to catch it too, already having stomach pains. Yikes!
> Had some good news this morning though, Babybond have agreed to sort all my pictures and DVD out of the 4D scan and send them to me. I keep looking back at the pics we took on the camera and really love them. So hopefully won't have to go back now. :)
> Hope you're all well :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh we've all just got over that bug :( It's horrible - ours lasted for 6 days!! Still waiting for OH to get it.... but he seems to have got away with it! :dohh: Hope you & the family all feel better soon! :)
> 
> And that's good that they can send them too you - I would have thought they'd delete them or they wouldn't be saved to a system.
> 
> 
> 
> and Sarahbella - LOVE that pram! What is it?Click to expand...

I've been looking after him. He's starting to gradually feel better, but scared to eat just incase he sicks it back up again. My daughter came home Friday being sick, so I'm guessing he's picked it up from her. Hate to see them poorly :(


----------



## xsarahbellax

CharlieKeys said:


> Sarahbella - LOVE that pram! What is it?

It's the Silver Cross Surf. It was love at first sight! I took hubby to see it in Mothercare a few months ago to get his opinion, but to be honest, I'd made up my mind already!! Got a really good deal at the Baby Show 

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/surf/


----------



## Kylarsmom

eandc123 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit pants today :( Not slept well due to getting cramp 3 times during the night and I think I've pulled a muscle in my groin/ bottom of my stomach cos it hurts when I get up.
> 
> I've been feeling like this too. My stomach has been feeling really sore all day. Hope you feel better soon hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so too. I think little one has turned round so that could have stretched something a bit too fast but fingers crossed it'll sort itself. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday (my birthday :) ) so i'll mention it then if it's no better.
> I hope your feeling better soon. I don't fancy being too uncomfortable for the next 12 or so :wacko:
> 
> My calves are sore from the cramp as well so walking to the town just now wasn't so great so I decided to get the bus 3 stops LOL :haha:Click to expand...

Your bday is Tuesday?! Mine is Thursday!! And I have an 3d/4d scheduled for that day ! =) =)


----------



## sequeena

eee my crib is done!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246968_2112391694549_1388356992_2481256_6519489_n.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Sequeena that's lovely :)


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls!


----------



## abs07

Awww, adorable sequeena!! :)


----------



## tjw

Aw hon it's lovely :thumbup: x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Looks really nice! X


----------



## Kylarsmom

Proudmummy- love the scan pics!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Proudmummy- love the scan pics!

Thanks hun. Had the main scan pics and DVD that came today. I'm so happy with them. 
Here's a few pics. Will try and upload the DVD later :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY JOSHUA_31.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









BABY JOSHUA_32.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









BABY JOSHUA_33.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









BABY JOSHUA_34.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww:happydance:


----------



## tjw

Awwww, gorgeous hon!! xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies,

sorry not been in for a couple of days. 

Had my 30 week check up at silver star clinic at hospital today. Baby has turned and now is back head down again.

I have been suffering since Sunday with Heartburn came on suddenly because I also have been having pain near my right rib Hospital are worried it might be gall stones! They have given me medication for heartburn to see if it calms down. If it gets worse I have to go to my GP by the end of the week. Doc checked my Gall Bladder doesn't think it is but wants to be safe. Also blood results showed up low in Iron so now I have to take Iron supplements.

Good news baby is great which is the main thing. I have to go back in 2 weeks to get checked over again.


----------



## moomin_troll

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> sorry not been in for a couple of days.
> 
> Had my 30 week check up at silver star clinic at hospital today. Baby has turned and now is back head down again.
> 
> I have been suffering since Sunday with Heartburn came on suddenly because I also have been having pain near my right rib Hospital are worried it might be gall stones! They have given me medication for heartburn to see if it calms down. If it gets worse I have to go to my GP by the end of the week. Doc checked my Gall Bladder doesn't think it is but wants to be safe. Also blood results showed up low in Iron so now I have to take Iron supplements.
> 
> Good news baby is great which is the main thing. I have to go back in 2 weeks to get checked over again.

i get terrible heartburn all the time, and the pain in ur rib could be baby kicking or knocking it which really can hurt.


----------



## moomin_troll

my stomach is shaking so i have no idea what hes doing in there hahaha
zanes at my mums tonight so i had a plan for the evening to listen to my hypnobirthing cd but as usual i havent done what i told myself too lol
i had my glucose test today so now i have 3 small bruses on my fingers :/ not impressed lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

ProudMommy26 said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Proudmummy- love the scan pics!
> 
> Thanks hun. Had the main scan pics and DVD that came today. I'm so happy with them.
> Here's a few pics. Will try and upload the DVD later :)Click to expand...

So cute! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have my glucose test today, fingers crossed all will be ok! X


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck to those awaiting results of the glucose test!!


----------



## SammieGrace

Kylarsmom said:


> good luck to those awaiting results of the glucose test!!

grrr! I got my test results back...cut off score is 130 and mine was 140! ...Going back in tomorrow for the 3 hour test :( ... :nope:


----------



## tjw

Good luck Jade! 

Sammy, if it's only just over the cut off you'd be a good candidate for diet controlling instead of insulin. Mine was 192 last time and 214 this time :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just got back from the gtt, that fizzy orange drink nearly made me sick! Yuk!


----------



## moomin_troll

i have no idea when im getting my results for the glucose test! lol

again good luck to those who are getting tested and waiting for results like me.

i was talking to my mum who is diabetic that id die if i am because i cant not eat sweets and chocolate all the time hahaha


----------



## xsarahbellax

sunshinegirl said:


> I have been suffering since Sunday with Heartburn came on suddenly because I also have been having pain near my right rib Hospital are worried it might be gall stones!

I've been having pain in my right rib on & off for weeks now. Told the midwife yesterday & she said it's probably just the way baby is lying.

I also told her I haven't put on any weight in 3 weeks, but because she hasn't weighed me for months, on paper, I've gained weight since she last saw me, so she's not concerned. Surely no weight gain in 3 weeks isn't a good thing? Also, at 25 weeks I was measuring 25cm, yet now at 28 weeks I'm only 26.5cm, so he hasn't grown as much as he should. She said they allow 2cm either way, but this combined with no weight gain has me a little concerned!


----------



## moomin_troll

xsarahbellax said:


> sunshinegirl said:
> 
> 
> I have been suffering since Sunday with Heartburn came on suddenly because I also have been having pain near my right rib Hospital are worried it might be gall stones!
> 
> I've been having pain in my right rib on & off for weeks now. Told the midwife yesterday & she said it's probably just the way baby is lying.
> 
> I also told her I haven't put on any weight in 3 weeks, but because she hasn't weighed me for months, on paper, I've gained weight since she last saw me, so she's not concerned. Surely no weight gain in 3 weeks isn't a good thing? Also, at 25 weeks I was measuring 25cm, yet now at 28 weeks I'm only 26.5cm, so he hasn't grown as much as he should. She said they allow 2cm either way, but this combined with no weight gain has me a little concerned!Click to expand...

with both of my pregnancies i hardly gain any weight (i did gain more with my first but it was just all bump) so aslong as ur eating right i wouldnt worry. as for u messuring behind i really wouldnt worry, i always messured behind with zane and yet he was a very long baby at 59cm and weighed 8lb3 which for me was big....so again messuring behind im still expecting a big baby lol


----------



## tjw

I haven'y gained anything last 5wks and have only gained 12lbs overall whereas I gained 7st when preg with Ruby.... Both baby's grown well though x

As they say, every pregnancy is different hon, I got a scan next week. Not through lack of growth though, just cos they're keeping an eye to see if he stays breech or turns


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies,

Glad things are better TJW. I've only gained about 12 pounds overall but my midwife isn't concerned as I was a bit of a heifer to start with!

Love the 4D of Kendon and Proudmommy

Had my glucose test today and nearly passed out, not a good sign, sigh.
Also having terrible reflux and regurgitation. 
But I do love being pregnant!

In the TMI category I could breastfeed now I am leaking so much :blush: OH thinks it's hilarious and keeps asking me to top up his coffee :dohh:

PS When are people having/had baby showers?? I'm 28 weeks now so curious as people are asking me when


----------



## AuntBug

Sarabella - I still haven't gained anything and I'm almost 27 weeks. My LO is small, but otherwise doing fine.

Vivienne - my shower is on Sunday. I have to travel back home for it and didn't want to travel much later in the summer, so it is a tad early. 

Hope you ordered some good weather for me abs :) I'm leaving hot and sunny.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Vivienne said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Glad things are better TJW. I've only gained about 12 pounds overall but my midwife isn't concerned as I was a bit of a heifer to start with!
> 
> Love the 4D of Kendon and Proudmommy
> 
> Had my glucose test today and nearly passed out, not a good sign, sigh.
> Also having terrible reflux and regurgitation.
> But I do love being pregnant!
> 
> In the TMI category I could breastfeed now I am leaking so much :blush: OH thinks it's hilarious and keeps asking me to top up his coffee :dohh:
> 
> PS When are people having/had baby showers?? I'm 28 weeks now so curious as people are asking me when

I'm still yet to leak milk. Really shocked with how dry I am and I breastfed my second daughter for 14 months. So really hope I can still breastfeed this time around.

Really dreading my Glucose test on Friday. Don't want to go 10/11 hours without eating... I struggle with going 1 hour without having anything to eat :haha: 

Hope you all get positive results back! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

I haven't gained weight either, do not be concerned, unless the dr is concerned. Im sitting at -5 from my prepregnancy weight and my fundal height is also a couple of weeks behind. sometimes that happens with smaller girls or just towards the end when the utuerus is running out of room to grow. Baby is prob perfect size. Kendon was weighing right on target at almost 3 lbs at my 28 week appt.


----------



## xsarahbellax

It's only really worrying me because I put on so much weight so quickly (1.5 stone in the first 22 weeks) & now, when apparently I should be putting on the most weight, I'm not gaining any! Still eating & exercising the same. All I can do really is keep an eye on it & mention it to the doc at my 31 week appointment in 3 weeks. I've never actually wanted to gain weight before!!


----------



## SammieGrace

tjw said:


> Good luck Jade!
> 
> Sammy, if it's only just over the cut off you'd be a good candidate for diet controlling instead of insulin. Mine was 192 last time and 214 this time :(

I will admit that while I am getting some exercise, my diet has not been stellar thus far. But I would much much rather do dietary changes versus the insulin...if you control it that way do you still have to be testing your blood sugar? I am not looking forward to finger pricks...

I am not sure what to think, as the doctors thought my mom had GD when pg with me and they were sure I would be a big baby. However, at full term I was a whopping 5lbs 8oz! I hope that Cullen doesn't turn out to be a huge baby, as I am really hoping to have a vaginal birth.


----------



## sunshinegirl

I was 89 kilos before then I dropped down to 80 kilos with sickness now at 30 weeks I am now 90 Kilos so only 1 kilo heavier than what I was before. Sorry Hospital weighs in kilos in stones and lbs = 89K is 14st or 196llb, 80K is 12st 8lb or 176llbs


----------



## tjw

SammieGrace said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Jade!
> 
> Sammy, if it's only just over the cut off you'd be a good candidate for diet controlling instead of insulin. Mine was 192 last time and 214 this time :(
> 
> I will admit that while I am getting some exercise, my diet has not been stellar thus far. But I would much much rather do dietary changes versus the insulin...if you control it that way do you still have to be testing your blood sugar? I am not looking forward to finger pricks...
> 
> I am not sure what to think, as the doctors thought my mom had GD when pg with me and they were sure I would be a big baby. However, at full term I was a whopping 5lbs 8oz! I hope that Cullen doesn't turn out to be a huge baby, as I am really hoping to have a vaginal birth.Click to expand...

Yes hon you would still have to check your blood sugars several times a day. In case it gets worse and you need to start insulin later on. Ruby was 4 wks early and weighed 8lbs 3oz but my gd was bad right from the start x


----------



## eandc123

Hi all!
Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kylarsmom :) Mine was lovely yesterday. Got loads of nice pressies where before I only got wine. I might keep up this tee-total malarky :haha:

I had my GTT ageeeeeeeees ago. About a month. All came back fine and it wasn't so bad in the end. I was just starving. 

Had my midwife appointment yesterday and everything is going good :) I've had a pain in the bottom of my stomach over the weekend so I asked about it and it seems baby has done a 360 in my tummy and pulled a couple of ligaments on the way round. Ouch!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sammie, if you end up having it, PM me, I can help you, had it since 6 weeks and ive stayed diet controlled, as was i with my first pregnancy. Good luck on your results, sounds like even if you have it, it might just be borderline which would make it much easier to diet control. I used to think I wanted insulin so i could splurge, lol, but not after really realizing how confusing medication is for diabetes. Besides my dr said if i needed meds she will give me metformin before insulin :/


----------



## Kylarsmom

IDK if you guys have heard about all the horrible tornados in Oklahoma, but one just barely missed us last night, hit about a mile away from us, and lives have been lost in our area. Its a really horrible thing, one woman had her 3 children with her (and shes pregnnat) in their bathtub when the tornado hit and her 3 year old is missing, her 15 month old died, and the other child is in critical care. It breaks my heart so bad, and I am so fortunate that it spared us. We were smashed in our neighbors storm shelter but we were safe! Praise God!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> IDK if you guys have heard about all the horrible tornados in Oklahoma, but one just barely missed us last night, hit about a mile away from us, and lives have been lost in our area. Its a really horrible thing, one woman had her 3 children with her (and shes pregnnat) in their bathtub when the tornado hit and her 3 year old is missing, her 15 month old died, and the other child is in critical care. It breaks my heart so bad, and I am so fortunate that it spared us. We were smashed in our neighbors storm shelter but we were safe! Praise God!

Aww no, that's awful. God bless them and hope you're all ok over there. I'm glad you and family are safe x

Glad your appointment went well eandc123 and 360 turn? That's making my eyes water just thinking about it lol.

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kylarsmom. Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

:hugs: So sorry you are all being affected by the tornados hon, and so sorry to hear about the lady and her children. :hugs:


----------



## eandc123

Oh my thoughts are with you Kylarsmom. Hope you keep safe x

Proudmommy26 - I felt LO had turned round cos all the kicks felt like they were inside my bum :( for saturday and most of sunday then i could feel the kicks move round the side of my tummy and finally settle up top where they belong. I seem to have a very 'kicky' LO. Maybe it's really a donkey.


----------



## tjw

eandc123 said:


> I seem to have a very 'kicky' LO. Maybe it's really a donkey.

:rofl:


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> Oh my thoughts are with you Kylarsmom. Hope you keep safe x
> 
> Proudmommy26 - I felt LO had turned round cos all the kicks felt like they were inside my bum :( for saturday and most of sunday then i could feel the kicks move round the side of my tummy and finally settle up top where they belong. I seem to have a very 'kicky' LO. Maybe it's really a donkey.

Haha! Awww. I know how you feel though. My little man is the same. I can feel his head turn all around in my stomach. :)
Is anyone else starting to feel sick again? I've been really sensitive to smells and get really ill when I go to have a shower.


----------



## mothercabbage

i had a :sick: spell yesterday...yuk, wasnt actually sick but felt like i could errupt!
i felt baby turn all the way around,:happydance:(was in breech at last MW app)felt kicks near ribs, was very happy until i went to bed.......as soon as i lie down he moves back into breech(im sure of it) kicks and most movement at the bottom of bump/near pubic bone...anyone else get a weird stretching across their bump from hip bone to hip bone.it feels like baby is doing the splits and has both feet on either hip bone!:dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Yep I get that too mothercabbage. It's really odd lol and I too think this one goes head down in the day and then come night he's breech again :haha: Should get difficult for them to turn soon as they keep growing. But at the moment, they're enjoying their dancing.


----------



## mothercabbage

ive heard of a few positions to get into to help baby turn, they say after 30 weeks to try as baby cant go back to breech with as much ease...so at 30 weeks im going to MW for a position check, then get baby turned hopefully at home, i dont fancy a manual turn :argh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

I'm going to try using my gym/birthing ball a lot to help get him to turn. It's really relaxing too :)


----------



## mothercabbage

what do you do with the ball to aid turning...not heard of any positions that use a birthing/gym ball, just on all fours but elbows on floor and rock the pelvis...:shrug:


----------



## moomin_troll

ur supposed to sit with ur hips above ur knees, so on the sofa sit on a cusion, thats supposed to help baby get in the right position


----------



## ProudMommy26

I just get on all fours. Wrap my arms around the ball and rock my body side to side.
Just found this video on youtube, it might help: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7MTaMflkf8&playnext=1&list=PLE6EB9B0D51E80CF1​


----------



## xsarahbellax

I have no idea what position my baby is in! I asked the midwife & she had a good rummage, but she couldn't tell! Said 28 weeks is too early, combined with muscle tone making it hard to feel what's going on in there!


----------



## SilverWillow

Mine was in the right position at 28 week appointment but the midwife said she could still go breech because she had a lot of liquid to move about in. I have felt a lot of wriggling about but I'm sure she's still head down as I am getting kicked up high all the time, think I can feel her bottom top left of my tummy too.


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Sarabella - I still haven't gained anything and I'm almost 27 weeks. My LO is small, but otherwise doing fine.
> 
> Vivienne - my shower is on Sunday. I have to travel back home for it and didn't want to travel much later in the summer, so it is a tad early.
> 
> Hope you ordered some good weather for me abs :) I'm leaving hot and sunny.

Oh you've picked a GREAT weekend, finally!! :) Its supposed to be gorgeous, mid to high 80's Sunday and Monday! Safe travels and enjoy your time up here!! :)


----------



## eandc123

ProudMommy26 said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies,
> 
> Glad things are better TJW. I've only gained about 12 pounds overall but my midwife isn't concerned as I was a bit of a heifer to start with!
> 
> Love the 4D of Kendon and Proudmommy
> 
> Had my glucose test today and nearly passed out, not a good sign, sigh.
> Also having terrible reflux and regurgitation.
> But I do love being pregnant!
> 
> In the TMI category I could breastfeed now I am leaking so much :blush: OH thinks it's hilarious and keeps asking me to top up his coffee :dohh:
> 
> PS When are people having/had baby showers?? I'm 28 weeks now so curious as people are asking me when
> 
> I'm still yet to leak milk. Really shocked with how dry I am and I breastfed my second daughter for 14 months. So really hope I can still breastfeed this time around.
> 
> Really dreading my Glucose test on Friday. Don't want to go 10/11 hours without eating... I struggle with going 1 hour without having anything to eat :haha:
> 
> Hope you all get positive results back! xClick to expand...

I've had no milk either. I'm checking everyday though. A few flakes but nothing like milk. Is it normal? Are we meant to have started by now?


----------



## eandc123

Bouncing on your birthing ball helps baby move into position. Apparently it's the gravity. Also sitting up on the sofa with your belly between your legs.

I've been extra sensitive to smells lately as well. I brushed my teeth the other morning and threw up in the sink. I haven't done that since first tri :(


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies,
> 
> Glad things are better TJW. I've only gained about 12 pounds overall but my midwife isn't concerned as I was a bit of a heifer to start with!
> 
> Love the 4D of Kendon and Proudmommy
> 
> Had my glucose test today and nearly passed out, not a good sign, sigh.
> Also having terrible reflux and regurgitation.
> But I do love being pregnant!
> 
> In the TMI category I could breastfeed now I am leaking so much :blush: OH thinks it's hilarious and keeps asking me to top up his coffee :dohh:
> 
> PS When are people having/had baby showers?? I'm 28 weeks now so curious as people are asking me when
> 
> I'm still yet to leak milk. Really shocked with how dry I am and I breastfed my second daughter for 14 months. So really hope I can still breastfeed this time around.
> 
> Really dreading my Glucose test on Friday. Don't want to go 10/11 hours without eating... I struggle with going 1 hour without having anything to eat :haha:
> 
> Hope you all get positive results back! xClick to expand...
> 
> I've had no milk either. I'm checking everyday though. A few flakes but nothing like milk. Is it normal? Are we meant to have started by now?Click to expand...

I've heard of a lot of women who haven't leaked at all in pregnancy, and they've managed to breastfeed just fine! Everything should be ok :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ill trade you ! my baby is head down and it doesnt even matter since he'll be a csection! hehe! Here's a few of the pics from my 4d ultrasound today!! there was 85 pictures so it was a little hard to pick just a few! hes so cute and has chubby cheeks like his bubba!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_37.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









IMAGES_43.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAGES_50.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









IMAGES_55.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









IMAGES_68.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Sarabella - I still haven't gained anything and I'm almost 27 weeks. My LO is small, but otherwise doing fine.
> 
> Vivienne - my shower is on Sunday. I have to travel back home for it and didn't want to travel much later in the summer, so it is a tad early.
> 
> Hope you ordered some good weather for me abs :) I'm leaving hot and sunny.
> 
> Oh you've picked a GREAT weekend, finally!! :) Its supposed to be gorgeous, mid to high 80's Sunday and Monday! Safe travels and enjoy your time up here!! :)Click to expand...

Well, I'm waiting for the nice weather. I'm just outside of Akron, and the storms were pretty intense last night. I had to convince my DH and inlaws that it was definitely time to head to the basement. Can't believe it was raining again today, but did get to see a rainbow as it was pouring out while the sun was shining.

Stay safe Kylarsmom - this is a strange spring for weather.


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> IDK if you guys have heard about all the horrible tornados in Oklahoma, but one just barely missed us last night, hit about a mile away from us, and lives have been lost in our area. Its a really horrible thing, one woman had her 3 children with her (and shes pregnnat) in their bathtub when the tornado hit and her 3 year old is missing, her 15 month old died, and the other child is in critical care. It breaks my heart so bad, and I am so fortunate that it spared us. We were smashed in our neighbors storm shelter but we were safe! Praise God!

:cry: The world is really turning itself inside out at the moment. That poor woman :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

Definitely breech for me. He kicks on my right side all the time and punches me in the left. Apparently he is rocking from one side to the other and 'pushing off the walls of my uterus like some sort of fair ride??? I will definitely have to work hard to turn him:dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

What gorgeous pictures Kylarsmom :) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ProudMommy26

I've now gone 12 hours without eating... another 3 to go. I had an early night last night and forgot to have a late meal lol. But I'm so hungry already. Not looking forward to tasting that orange stuff. I think I can remember it made me sick last time.


----------



## SammieGrace

ProudMommy26 said:


> Not looking forward to tasting that orange stuff. I think I can remember it made me sick last time.

Yeah...I did my three hour test on thursday and it was absolutely gross, I don't think I will be drink orange soda any time soon. Thankfully I found out that I don't have GD, the nurse said my numbers were much lower than for the one hour test. I am not sure why since I did not eat before the original test, but I am just glad that baby and I are ok! I hope your test goes very smoothly!


----------



## mothercabbage

Vivienne said:


> Definitely breech for me. He kicks on my right side all the time and punches me in the left. Apparently he is rocking from one side to the other and 'pushing off the walls of my uterus like some sort of fair ride??? I will definitely have to work hard to turn him:dohh:

sounds very familiar, feels odd when they stretch across your bump doesnt it, like pushing on a hip bone with thier feet and their back on the other hip bone...:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

ace pics kylarsmom:yipee::happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Vivienne said:


> Definitely breech for me. He kicks on my right side all the time and punches me in the left. Apparently he is rocking from one side to the other and 'pushing off the walls of my uterus like some sort of fair ride??? I will definitely have to work hard to turn him:dohh:

I feel the same things! I think my baby is transverse it has been in every scan I've had!


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Sarabella - I still haven't gained anything and I'm almost 27 weeks. My LO is small, but otherwise doing fine.
> 
> Vivienne - my shower is on Sunday. I have to travel back home for it and didn't want to travel much later in the summer, so it is a tad early.
> 
> Hope you ordered some good weather for me abs :) I'm leaving hot and sunny.
> 
> Oh you've picked a GREAT weekend, finally!! :) Its supposed to be gorgeous, mid to high 80's Sunday and Monday! Safe travels and enjoy your time up here!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm waiting for the nice weather. I'm just outside of Akron, and the storms were pretty intense last night. I had to convince my DH and inlaws that it was definitely time to head to the basement. Can't believe it was raining again today, but did get to see a rainbow as it was pouring out while the sun was shining.
> 
> Stay safe Kylarsmom - this is a strange spring for weather.Click to expand...

Yeah, we've had some pretty nasty weather the last few days and its supposed to be rainy today. But then the rest of the weekend is supposed to be great. I hope you have a nice shower, you'll have to post some pics afterwards! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

SammieGrace said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to tasting that orange stuff. I think I can remember it made me sick last time.
> 
> Yeah...I did my three hour test on thursday and it was absolutely gross, I don't think I will be drink orange soda any time soon. Thankfully I found out that I don't have GD, the nurse said my numbers were much lower than for the one hour test. I am not sure why since I did not eat before the original test, but I am just glad that baby and I are ok! I hope your test goes very smoothly!Click to expand...

Really glad to get that over and done with. I've just gone and bought myself a large cooked chicken and I've made myself sick eating too much :haha:
But yep, that orange stuff was horrible. Luckily wasn't sick this time though.
Just waiting for the results :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today wahooo! Only 7 weeks until babys full term and 10weeks until due date!!


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 30 weeks to you and happy 28 weeks to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

bloody hell im 30 weeks tomo:S

time needs to slow down for abit lol


----------



## sequeena

Tell me about it, it's going so fast now!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Happy 28/30 weeks girls. It's really hard to believe there's only a couple of months to go now. I feel like he'll be in my tummy for another 9 months :haha: It has gone fast so far though.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Oh and I was reading my Pregnancy Book today and it said:

_This week is something of a landmark in your baby's development. Although a baby born at this stage would still need help with breathing, the lungs have matured to an extent that survival chances outside the womb are significantly better than earlier in the pregnancy._ 

Starting to feel more comfortable as the days/weeks pass now.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im 30 weeks today too! ;) Its getting close girls!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Spent my bday money on the baby! LOL
 



Attached Files:







247008_754752148921_44005952_37193913_690498_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









251419_754752318581_44005952_37193915_8241487_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









250367_754752543131_44005952_37193916_7407432_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to have to tidy the nursery up and get some decent pictures on here. ive got a changing unit to come downstairs aswel as a playmat and a chair...id bring them down now but i dont trust zane hahaha


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Spent my bday money on the baby! LOL

Awww so gorgeous and really love the colour.
It'll be my birthday next month. Everything is going on my hospital bag for the baby, there's still a fair bit I need to get.
When are you all planning on sorting your hospital bags out? x


----------



## tjw

Happy weeks ladies :thumbup:

Kylarsmom, looks gorgeous hon xx


----------



## mothercabbage

good question, when is the best time for packing hossy bags, i was told to start at week34, as i may pack and re pack it again....:haha:
gorgeous nursery kylarsmom:happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

I was thinking of starting around 34 weeks


----------



## sequeena

I've already started packing Thomas' bag. Yeah... his things won't all fit into the changing bag that came with my pram :wacko:

My 30 week bump :)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251516_2119905002377_1388356992_2491624_7942332_n.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

week 34 it is then :haha: best do the washing week 33 then...5 weeks to go until the organisng starts ...:happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive been far too laid back this time around and i havent even started to think about my homebirth bag lol....best get my skates on lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

i've started mine.... as I buy bits I just put them in the bag :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

i was thinking of this today, i still need so many little things!! Gotta get everything for my pump too, and some freezer bags for the milk! Ive started washing all Kendons clothes, just a load here and a load there.. do you guys use special laundry soap? I always used dreft for kylar the first year, he has sensitive skin. So I'm doing the same this time around ;) I havent even begun to think about MY hospital bag though! Yikes.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have got next to nothing for my hospital bag! Except some new slippers that look like clogs that my mum got me from holland and some HUGE black granny pants!! I really need to get moving on buying everything now! My baby has more clothes than I do but nothing to sleep on or have a bath in lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i have almost everything from when i had my last baby, so just new bottles,milk and a few other bits, just need to get it all washed, packed, and ready for coming home with him...:happydance: BUT! we have still got to decorate our bedroom so no point putting up cribs etc if theres going to be paint and sanding getting thrown about:dohh: OH is being a lazy man lately, been doing bits of decorating my self....


----------



## AuntBug

Yay, officially in 3rd tri :happydance:

Love the nursery Kylarsmom.


----------



## sequeena

Welcome over to 3rd tri! :hugs:

I think that makes all the August group 3rd tri now?


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: for 3rd and last tri:wohoo:


----------



## tjw

Congrats Auntbug :)


----------



## Jodie.82

Is it too late to join this group and be added to you page?
I´ve only just got the internet connection and was very excited to find this site!

I have a yellow bump due 5th August, my second baby,my OH´s 1st I had a daughter Kacie 24th August 2000, she had a heart defect and did not survive an operation to correct it aged 16 weeks in december 2000. Ive waited 11 years to have the courage and find the right person to have a baby with this time around and im very nervous!

we are hoping the baby comes on 3rd of August as that is coincidentally both of our late fathers birthdays!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> Is it too late to join this group and be added to you page?
> I´ve only just got the internet connection and was very excited to find this site!
> 
> I have a yellow bump due 5th August, my second baby,my OH´s 1st I had a daughter Kacie 24th August 2000, she had a heart defect and did not survive an operation to correct it aged 16 weeks in december 2000. Ive waited 11 years to have the courage and find the right person to have a baby with this time around and im very nervous!
> 
> we are hoping the baby comes on 3rd of August as that is coincidentally both of our late fathers birthdays!

Huge congrats on your pregnancy hun :hugs:
and Welcome x

Yay for reaching the 3rd trimester AuntBug :)

Hope everyone has a nice Bank Holiday weekend x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: jodie..welcome and congrats on your :yellow: bump..was you never tempted to find out :baby:'s gender? xx
happy bank holiday weekend all :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

blimey 30 weeks yesterday, im far to relaxed this time around lol i really need to get my house sorted and my home birth box packed. my bedroom is a dumping ground for everything lol so thats where i need to start me thinks.....or i might just pay a sexy man to do it if i can find one....chances are very slim around here


----------



## tjw

:hi: Jodie, have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA had the weeks worst heartburn Gaviscon is my new best friend.....

Good news blood test from Hospital have come up negative for Gall stone and gall bladder problems and liver is ok. The severe pain that is always at my right rib is coming from the pain of heartburn. I have so much acid that I cant even put my hand the top of my bump the lightest touch is painful. The pain spreads from top of bump towards right rib and down my back on right side. Doc says my job is not helping being a hairdresser constant rep of lifting arms.

All ladies worried about being breech at 28 weeks dont panic too much I was also breech at 28 but hospital check at 30 weeks she is now head down and I didn't do anything.

31 weeks tomorrow can't believe it!!!! single figures 9 weeks left!!! I still have a belly button as well always thought I had a deep one!! I am huge now though.

I haven't got a clue what to pack in hospital bag just googled it!!! I have to pack for 48 hrs after birth as well because I have Epilepsy I have to stay in for 48 hrs after.

I have a week off work now then just 4 weeks left when I go back I finish when I am 35 weeks. Any of you still working and when do you finish???


----------



## xxyjadexx

I'm still at work too, I finnish on 30th June and I will be 35weeks. It will be nice to relax for that last few weeks! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad everything is ok sunshinegirl :) There's a thread up in the Third Tri section on what to pack for the hospital:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/100575-pack-your-hospital-bag-suggestions.html

Silly question now but has anyone been feeling super depressed?
My 5 year old has been playing me up so much and I haven't slept well because everyone has been sick. But today I had to walk out and couldn't stop crying. My body just feels so tired and aching all over. 
I'm worried that it's a sign of postnatal depression again, I had it so bad when I had my first daughter. x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey everyone! Just had a quick read/catch up. Been festering in my own misery recently.
To cut a long story short, new house not finished, living at my Mothers, Mark has to work away for three weeks as from Tuesday and has uncertain employment status after that, going to have a baby in not very long and feeling pretty shitty! I love my Mum but it's chaotic here, I want to be all nesty in my new house, not living in a bedroom with a toddler and no money! Joy.
Finished work on Friday though... 

Bah humbug!!


----------



## abs07

Welcome Jodie!

I got a paper from my birthing class that shows what we should bring to the hospital - I'll try to put some ideas up here!!


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> Hey everyone! Just had a quick read/catch up. Been festering in my own misery recently.
> To cut a long story short, new house not finished, living at my Mothers, Mark has to work away for three weeks as from Tuesday and has uncertain employment status after that, going to have a baby in not very long and feeling pretty shitty! I love my Mum but it's chaotic here, I want to be all nesty in my new house, not living in a bedroom with a toddler and no money! Joy.
> Finished work on Friday though...
> 
> Bah humbug!!

:hugs: Hope things start looking up for you soon hon xx


----------



## Jodie.82

tjw said:


> :hi: Jodie, have added you to first post :thumbup:

yay thanks very much :happydance:


----------



## Jodie.82

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: jodie..welcome and congrats on your :yellow: bump..was you never tempted to find out :baby:'s gender? xx
> happy bank holiday weekend all :happydance:

thanks for all the welcomes ladies!

and yes I was very tempted to find out the sex but I found out with my little girl and so I wanted a surprise this time around, OH also. very difficult to resist though considering ive had 4 scans since the time they could have detected the sex!


----------



## Vivienne

Hey all,
Sunshinegirl I have the worst reflux too. :cry: I sleep sitting up now as that makes it mildly bearable. I take Titralac which was prescribed for me, it's just high dose calcium and it takes the edge off a bit, there may be a similar product over there for you?? It's perfectly safe and doesn't taste too much like a%$e!


----------



## Jodie.82

Vivienne said:


> Hey all,
> Sunshinegirl I have the worst reflux too. :cry: I sleep sitting up now as that makes it mildly bearable. I take Titralac which was prescribed for me, it's just high dose calcium and it takes the edge off a bit, there may be a similar product over there for you?? It's perfectly safe and doesn't taste too much like a%$e!


I had to drink gaviscon every night in my first pregnancy for terrible reflux, heartburn. none at all this pregnancy so I think its a boy going by the old wives tale!


----------



## magicbubble

I've been getting nasty heart burn and am having a boy xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

same here, heart burn with all 3 of my pregnancies, 1 girl 1 boy and a :blue: bump now..:dohh: gaviscon here we come :haha:


----------



## sunshinegirl

I was expecting it at some point. I was told it is how much hair your baby has. I was born with lots thick black hair and so was my niece. I think my baby girl will be the same. 

I now on th every large bottle Gaviscon and carry it everywhere. Doc prescribed Ranitidine which I take morning and night.


----------



## mothercabbage

both my babies so far have been almost bald at birth too, so its not hair that causes mine....maybe its all the food i eat :haha: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

the hair thing is just a old wives tale. the reason we get heartburn is to do with the baby pushing on our stomachs and pushing the acids up x


----------



## eandc123

I'm ok for heartburn (touch wood) the baby is avoiding my stomach and going directly for a quick jab in the ribs or lungs :haha:


----------



## eandc123

Oh my goodness! I'm a squash!! I feel like I've been an aubergine forever.


----------



## mothercabbage

still an egg plant :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

baby is finding my ribs too :( 
zane was very long so when he was engaged fully his feet were still in my ribs lol

the sickness keeps coming back in waves and im feeling very pregnant, so today zanes taken it upon himself to be all over me and very demanding....cheers baby


----------



## eandc123

I'm getting some really powerful that sometimes knock the wind out of me so I make an "Ooof" kind of sound. But then everyone (especially OH) jumps to attention and stares at me with a look of panic. I know they are just worried but it makes me giggle.


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh just took the piss out of me when i was pregnant with zane and in pain, he even recorded me once....i could of smacked him lol

this ones kicks are alot stronger then zanes were, so im worried what the next 10 weeks is going to feel like :S


----------



## eandc123

I don't want you to be in pain but I'm soooooo glad I'm not alone. I haven't suffered anything through 1st and 2nd tri so I'm guessing 3rd is trying to trip me up and remind me that pregnancy isn't always a breeze!


----------



## moomin_troll

eandc123 said:


> I don't want you to be in pain but I'm soooooo glad I'm not alone. I haven't suffered anything through 1st and 2nd tri so I'm guessing 3rd is trying to trip me up and remind me that pregnancy isn't always a breeze!

hahaha
pregnancy is very uncomfortable the bigger the baby gets. altho some days i can run around and not even feel pregnant which is weird


----------



## xxyjadexx

Arrghh I can't believe it!! 62days until the beginning of august! How exciting!! My baby is now head down which was a complete shock as I have a bicornuate uterus and my mw led me to believe there would not be enough space for baby to turn himself around! I was also told there is a strong chance I will deliver very early but since my LO has proven the mw wrong once I don't see why he can't do it again!


----------



## tjw

I GOT LEAKY BOOBS!!!! 

What a shock!!!! 

I didn't even produce the hormone needed to make milk last time, so this was a complete surprise!!!! 

One moment I'm laying here thinking jees my nipples feel tender, the next thing I see that there's a wet patch on my pyjama top!!!! Lifted it up to take a peek and WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Sooooooooooo happy!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

moomin_troll said:


> baby is finding my ribs too :(
> zane was very long so when he was engaged fully his feet were still in my ribs lol
> 
> the sickness keeps coming back in waves and im feeling very pregnant, so today zanes taken it upon himself to be all over me and very demanding....cheers baby

Snap! On the sickness and the feeling very pregnant! Plus, it doesn't help Stephen's decided to go through his 'all I want is mummy and if I can't see her or I'm on my own with other people I'll scream until she comes back and cuddles me!' :dohh: And he constantly wants to walk everywhere so I'm bending down holding his hands whilst he walks around!! ooooh the joys of motherhood lol ;) 

But, not long left! about 9.5 weeks now :) :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

xxyjadexx said:


> Arrghh I can't believe it!! 62days until the beginning of august! How exciting!! My baby is now head down which was a complete shock as I have a bicornuate uterus and my mw led me to believe there would not be enough space for baby to turn himself around! I was also told there is a strong chance I will deliver very early but since my LO has proven the mw wrong once I don't see why he can't do it again!


Well just think you're just under 7 weeks away from what's considered full term, so you're getting closer and closer :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

That's brilliant news tjw. So happy for you!!!

I'm having problems with bad heartburn too, but been suffering with it for about 5 months now. 
Last night I had a load of acid come up and ended up choking on it (I was sleeping at the time) and had the worst heartburn. I'm just going to keep drinking the gaviscon.

Still feeling really down in the dumps. But seeing a consultant tomorrow. Probably the lovely pregnancy hormones getting the better of me.

Hope you're all well and enjoying the long weekend xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> I GOT LEAKY BOOBS!!!!
> 
> What a shock!!!!
> 
> I didn't even produce the hormone needed to make milk last time, so this was a complete surprise!!!!
> 
> One moment I'm laying here thinking jees my nipples feel tender, the next thing I see that there's a wet patch on my pyjama top!!!! Lifted it up to take a peek and WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Sooooooooooo happy!!!!

Lol great news tjw! Mine have started as well recently, its so exciting lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

CharlieKeys said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Arrghh I can't believe it!! 62days until the beginning of august! How exciting!! My baby is now head down which was a complete shock as I have a bicornuate uterus and my mw led me to believe there would not be enough space for baby to turn himself around! I was also told there is a strong chance I will deliver very early but since my LO has proven the mw wrong once I don't see why he can't do it again!
> 
> 
> Well just think you're just under 7 weeks away from what's considered full term, so you're getting closer and closer :)Click to expand...

And to think I was worried about reaching my V-day lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

i havent started leaking yet ;( ;(


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> i havent started leaking yet ;( ;(

Same here. I can't remember leaking in my other pregnancies though. So all should probably be fine. Was reading a few threads on women who have never leaked. But managed to breastfeed really easily when their baby was born. 
xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

from being pregnant with zane i never stopped producing colostum for some reason, guess im just worried hahaha so ive already started to leak :/ not that i think it makes much difference


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> baby is finding my ribs too :(
> zane was very long so when he was engaged fully his feet were still in my ribs lol
> 
> the sickness keeps coming back in waves and im feeling very pregnant, so today zanes taken it upon himself to be all over me and very demanding....cheers baby
> 
> Snap! On the sickness and the feeling very pregnant! Plus, it doesn't help Stephen's decided to go through his 'all I want is mummy and if I can't see her or I'm on my own with other people I'll scream until she comes back and cuddles me!' :dohh: And he constantly wants to walk everywhere so I'm bending down holding his hands whilst he walks around!! ooooh the joys of motherhood lol ;)
> 
> But, not long left! about 9.5 weeks now :) :)Click to expand...

:ignore: i cant believe how fast the times gone, which in a way has been good and bad for me. still cant believe im pregnant hahaha even tho hes making his presence very well known haha


----------



## eandc123

ProudMommy26 said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> i havent started leaking yet ;( ;(
> 
> Same here. I can't remember leaking in my other pregnancies though. So all should probably be fine. Was reading a few threads on women who have never leaked. But managed to breastfeed really easily when their baby was born.
> xxxClick to expand...

Me neither. I've been on the look out for weeks as well.


----------



## sequeena

I leak a tiny tiny bit. Not enough to warrant using a breastpad.


----------



## Jodie.82

tjw said:


> I GOT LEAKY BOOBS!!!!
> 
> What a shock!!!!
> 
> I didn't even produce the hormone needed to make milk last time, so this was a complete surprise!!!!
> 
> One moment I'm laying here thinking jees my nipples feel tender, the next thing I see that there's a wet patch on my pyjama top!!!! Lifted it up to take a peek and WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Sooooooooooo happy!!!!

aaaaaah me too! I watched some natural birthing videos and I think that brought it on!! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

i think this was about the time i started leaking with my first pregnancy, so its worrying me that i havent yet!! sometimes my nips get that fire feeling like they are GOING to leak, but so far, none. or at least none that has been noticeable!! i know it will be ok bc i breastfed kylar for 9 mo and didnt have an issue with colostrum/milk coming in, but still wanting to start leaking now! lol! silly me!


----------



## Jodie.82

Kylarsmom said:


> i think this was about the time i started leaking with my first pregnancy, so its worrying me that i havent yet!! sometimes my nips get that fire feeling like they are GOING to leak, but so far, none. or at least none that has been noticeable!! i know it will be ok bc i breastfed kylar for 9 mo and didnt have an issue with colostrum/milk coming in, but still wanting to start leaking now! lol! silly me!

mine has only happened twice, and only a teeny bit of colostrum. Im sure you will be fine and complaining about wet bras in a little while! :haha:

im actually a bit worried I will even be able to breastfeed this time as I have since had a boob job (having decided rather stubbornly aged 19 I was too scared to ever have children again!) :wacko:


----------



## abs07

Hope everyone had a good long weekend! Its been sooo hot here and our air isn't working :( Sitting here with ice packs on my legs and neck trying to cool down!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

How soon is everyone going back to work after your baby is born?


----------



## tjw

I'll be back at it within a few days I hope but depends on whether I get my vbac or end up with another section. Although in either case I shall be straight back in that studio with Harri snapping away for some great shots to display :) :cloud9: (advantages to having a home photographic studio lol)


----------



## mothercabbage

my boobs leaked from just after 20 weeks with DD but with Ds they never leaked until labour:shrug: im hoping mine dont start to leak just yet...my BBs are big enough without no breast pad too:dohh: :haha:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Jodie.82 said:


> im actually a bit worried I will even be able to breastfeed this time as I have since had a boob job (having decided rather stubbornly aged 19 I was too scared to ever have children again!) :wacko:

Did you have the implants inserted through the nipple or a crease under your breast? I know that crease insertion has absolutely no impact on a mother's ability to breastfeed.


----------



## abs07

xxyjadexx said:


> How soon is everyone going back to work after your baby is born?

I'll be off AT LEAST 6 weeks, but I'd like to take the full 12 weeks off that I'm allowed under the leave policy. But I think my boss thinks I'll be back after 6 weeks, so we'll see.... It's so hard already!! :wacko:


----------



## tjw

Just got back from growth scan. Harri is already 3lb 7oz!!! (average at 28wks is 2lbs 2oz), and measurements are showing he is 3wks ahead at 31wks 0days instead of 28+2. This would put him right on target for when I initially thought he'd be due which was 2nd August going by my dates. Starting to think those early scans are wrong for dating as my dates were closer for Ruby too.

Anyway my boy is still breech, and looking quite comfy that way too... hope he turns head down soon. I want my vbac!!! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

I only leak if I squeeze my boobs....! But that's better than last time where literally nothing and then i really struggled feeding him! 

Jade - I'm not returning to work until the boys are both in school :) I'm doing my degree at home and then when they go to school I'll do my teacher training!

TJW - If you're 3 weeks ahead have they not put your due date forward?


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> TJW - If you're 3 weeks ahead have they not put your due date forward?

Not yet, but not seeing obstetrician till Friday. I have a feeling she'll start talking early induction, which is what she did when I was preg with Ruby. Although that'll become c section if he doesn't turn head down by 36wks. Tbh I gotta feeling I'll have him mid July. I keep dreaming I go into labour on Sunday 17th July and have him within 6hrs. 

I had the same dreams about Ruby and dreamt that she was born by section shortly after midnight on December 22nd. I was only out by just over 2hrs as she was born by section at 9.57pm 21st.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Potentially stupid question... a friend has lent us one of these (hopefully pic will work!) & I'm just wondering, is it instead of a baby bath? So we put the baby in it in the big bath? Coz she offered to lend us a baby bath too, but I don't really understand why we'd need both..! Aaaggghh, first time mum alert!!
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2043/5782163290_00d485f7e4_m.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

picture doesnt work x

for the first few weeks u wont need a baby bath as u will only need to give baby a wash with plain water(be careful dont to get cord wet) and then once thats fallen off u can start bathing.


----------



## mothercabbage

i always bathed my new borns from birth, some hospitals even do it for you so im confused as to why not getting the cord wet???
also id stand that seat in the big bath, baby bath is good if you want to bath baby in the living room in front of tv :haha: xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

xsarahbellax said:


> Potentially stupid question... a friend has lent us one of these (hopefully pic will work!) & I'm just wondering, is it instead of a baby bath? So we put the baby in it in the big bath? Coz she offered to lend us a baby bath too, but I don't really understand why we'd need both..! Aaaggghh, first time mum alert!!
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2043/5782163290_00d485f7e4_m.jpg

ive bought one of those and they go into a normal bath! so u wont need a baby bath if u use this


----------



## Jodie.82

xsarahbellax said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> im actually a bit worried I will even be able to breastfeed this time as I have since had a boob job (having decided rather stubbornly aged 19 I was too scared to ever have children again!) :wacko:
> 
> Did you have the implants inserted through the nipple or a crease under your breast? I know that crease insertion has absolutely no impact on a mother's ability to breastfeed.Click to expand...

crease underneath, and it was one of the main thing the surgeon reassured me at the time that I would still be able to breastfeed. But my midwife pulled a face when I said this and said hmmmmm you will have to see as the milk ducts might be too damaged :cry:


----------



## Jodie.82

xsarahbellax said:


> Potentially stupid question... a friend has lent us one of these (hopefully pic will work!) & I'm just wondering, is it instead of a baby bath? So we put the baby in it in the big bath? Coz she offered to lend us a baby bath too, but I don't really understand why we'd need both..! Aaaggghh, first time mum alert!!
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2043/5782163290_00d485f7e4_m.jpg

I thought those went inside the baby bath, its hard to tell how big it is from the pic, but makes more sense to fill the baby bath, much less water to use for a teeny newborn! :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

im using the seat in the big bath as zane will also be in the bath, or even u cud get in the bath too with the baby.

i cant imagine this seat fitting into a baby bath but i havent tried


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> im using the seat in the big bath as zane will also be in the bath, or even u cud get in the bath too with the baby.
> 
> i cant imagine this seat fitting into a baby bath but i havent tried

ah good thinking that will be lovely :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!

Ah honey sorry to hear that. Good to hear you are expecting again though, congratulations xx

Rather than remove you completely hon, I've updated so that your Angel is still symbolised as part of the group xx (please let me know if you'd rather I remove completely) xx


----------



## moomin_troll

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!

sorry to hear u had a mc but congrats on ur bfp x

good luck


----------



## xxyjadexx

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!

Sorry for your loss and congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## Jodie.82

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!

so sorry for your loss. 
congratulations on your news and good luck! :flower: xx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tjw said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello! You can take me off this list...I lost the baby at the end of January. Good news is I found out I'm pg again this morning!
> 
> Ah honey sorry to hear that. Good to hear you are expecting again though, congratulations xx
> 
> Rather than remove you completely hon, I've updated so that your Angel is still symbolised as part of the group xx (please let me know if you'd rather I remove completely) xxClick to expand...

Oh, no that's lovely. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## abs07

Jodie.82 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> im actually a bit worried I will even be able to breastfeed this time as I have since had a boob job (having decided rather stubbornly aged 19 I was too scared to ever have children again!) :wacko:
> 
> Did you have the implants inserted through the nipple or a crease under your breast? I know that crease insertion has absolutely no impact on a mother's ability to breastfeed.Click to expand...
> 
> crease underneath, and it was one of the main thing the surgeon reassured me at the time that I would still be able to breastfeed. But my midwife pulled a face when I said this and said hmmmmm you will have to see as the milk ducts might be too damaged :cry:Click to expand...

I think some docs say those things to make us feel bad. Don't know why, but they do. My doc said something like that when she saw I had my belly button pierced!! :shrug:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Jodie.82 said:


> crease underneath, and it was one of the main thing the surgeon reassured me at the time that I would still be able to breastfeed. But my midwife pulled a face when I said this and said hmmmmm you will have to see as the milk ducts might be too damaged :cry:

Rubbish, they don't go anywhere near the milk ducts with a crease insertion! Listen to your surgeon, he knows his stuff.




Jodie.82 said:


> I thought those went inside the baby bath, its hard to tell how big it is from the pic, but makes more sense to fill the baby bath, much less water to use for a teeny newborn! :thumbup:

Nooooo&#8230; it's bigger than a baby bath!!


----------



## abs07

I feel horrible today! I woke up last night with awful stomach cramps, sweating, and dry heaving. :( I almost had DH take me to the ER but it passed after an hour. I think I just got too overheated and dehydrated yesterday (I spent the afternoon poolside and got a bit burnt). That along with our AC not working, I was a hot mess last night! LO is squirming all over the place today though, so I know she wasn't affected by it thank goodness!!!!


----------



## tjw

Aw Abs :hugs: sorry to hear you've been so poorly hon x


----------



## xxyjadexx

abs07 said:


> I feel horrible today! I woke up last night with awful stomach cramps, sweating, and dry heaving. :( I almost had DH take me to the ER but it passed after an hour. I think I just got too overheated and dehydrated yesterday (I spent the afternoon poolside and got a bit burnt). That along with our AC not working, I was a hot mess last night! LO is squirming all over the place today though, so I know she wasn't affected by it thank goodness!!!!

Get well soon x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Abs - hope you're feeling better!! Maybe you had a bit of heat stroke mixed in with dehydration?


----------



## abs07

CharlieKeys said:


> Abs - hope you're feeling better!! Maybe you had a bit of heat stroke mixed in with dehydration?

You could very well be right!! I'm feeling much better now, thanks everyone!!


----------



## AuntBug

Hope you feel better abs! I would be dying without my AC, it's going to be in the 90s here for the next 10 days.


----------



## Jodie.82

abs07 said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> im actually a bit worried I will even be able to breastfeed this time as I have since had a boob job (having decided rather stubbornly aged 19 I was too scared to ever have children again!) :wacko:
> 
> Did you have the implants inserted through the nipple or a crease under your breast? I know that crease insertion has absolutely no impact on a mother's ability to breastfeed.Click to expand...
> 
> crease underneath, and it was one of the main thing the surgeon reassured me at the time that I would still be able to breastfeed. But my midwife pulled a face when I said this and said hmmmmm you will have to see as the milk ducts might be too damaged :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think some docs say those things to make us feel bad. Don't know why, but they do. My doc said something like that when she saw I had my belly button pierced!! :shrug:Click to expand...

yes like tut tut you silly girl, slap on the wrist!


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls how are we? I had my 31 week midwife appointment today and Thomas is head down! :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

sequeena said:


> Hi girls how are we? I had my 31 week midwife appointment today and Thomas is head down! :D

Yay!! :D
I had a heart scan for my little one today, it looked like he was head down. But I can't be sure. The way he is kicking me today, he still feels breech :haha:

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather (I'm boiling here so I'm off to have another cold shower in the minute lol)

Been so ill the last few days with sore throat, sickness, bad head and cold. Thought I would escape it, but nope. 

Have a great day ladies :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

im fine, baby feels uncomfy in my belly today, think he is transverse...hope he turns the right way round, he has been breech for a couple of weeks now:dohh:
very hot here so im trying to hide inside and stay cool x


----------



## moomin_troll

my mw wrote the wrong date on my notes for my 31 week appointment so im guna have to call up n find out when it is lol

im getting really intense BH atm, but ive been walkin loads today so ive got a heat pack on to try n soothe it....poor me hahaha


----------



## SammieGrace

I have an appointment this morning with my doc, will update when I get back :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

SammieGrace said:


> I have an appointment this morning with my doc, will update when I get back :)

Hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie.82

hey ladies
sequeena thats good news! :thumbup:

proudmommy & moomin troll hope you feel better! :flower:

im tired, did loads of walking and swimming yesterday, then a friend commented on FB that I shouldnt be using jacuzzis , spa pools etc while pregnant, made me feel crap, I knw the only reasons those things saunas etc are recommended against is due to the temperature, and mostly in first tri so obv I wouldnt go in anything that was too hot above 35 degrees even or would harm my baby! :nope:


----------



## moomin_troll

im terrible my baths are far hotter then 35 degrees with both of my pregnancies


----------



## Jodie.82

well yeah if I had a bath (oh man I miss baths!) then it would def be hotter than the pool I went in yesterday!


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> well yeah if I had a bath (oh man I miss baths!) then it would def be hotter than the pool I went in yesterday!

some people love to make others feel bad and guilty! 
sorry its twice now ive mentioned baths to u n u dont have one :(

enjoy going in the pools and ignore her.


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> well yeah if I had a bath (oh man I miss baths!) then it would def be hotter than the pool I went in yesterday!
> 
> some people love to make others feel bad and guilty!
> sorry its twice now ive mentioned baths to u n u dont have one :(
> 
> enjoy going in the pools and ignore her.Click to expand...

I know I thought that, get off your high horse ha ha!

lol thats true, no worries, I swapped baths for my view of the Andes, its a fair swap :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

moomin_troll said:


> im terrible my baths are far hotter then 35 degrees with both of my pregnancies

Yep I looooooooove hot baths!!! if OH is being nice and makes my bath for me, he makes it at the right temp, but I just end up turning on the hot tap! 


and Sequeena - yay for him being head down :)


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> im terrible my baths are far hotter then 35 degrees with both of my pregnancies
> 
> Yep I looooooooove hot baths!!! if OH is being nice and makes my bath for me, he makes it at the right temp, but I just end up turning on the hot tap!
> 
> 
> and Sequeena - yay for him being head down :)Click to expand...

when oh would run my baths hed light candles and then after me moaning it was too cold hed them make them too hot hahaha

well after almost a week ive just had a gorgeous bath due to getting my boiler to work enough to heat water by smacking it haha


----------



## Jodie.82

excellent! If all else fails give it a good whack!!:haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

it is fooked tho i was right, but the circuit board isnt getting replaced till monday :/ altho im not in from tomo morning till saturday so hitting it should be ok till then haha


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Ladies,

So sorry to hear some of you not been feeling too good. 

Can't believe some of you are having leaky boobs already. I not had a sign yet! Heartburn is still killing me. 

Oh I forgot to tell you last week I had a letter through telling me my 2 antenatal classes from the midwife. I got the letter on weds 25th may telling me my class was on Tuesday 24th May and Tuesday 7th June!!!! figure that one out. Was not happy so rang them straight away. Lady was very nice said she would ring me with new dates.....2nd June still waiting rang and left a message today.

Posted a picture of the moses basket that arrived today so excited. What you think got it from babies r us.

Yesterday spent the day walking around Warwick Castle really enjioyed it but was shattered didnt realise how much it took it out of you....
 



Attached Files:







8610430483465168.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jodie.82

how annoying re antenatal letter!!
moses basket is gorgeous! cant wait to get mine :)
I did loads of walking yesterday, bout 8k then swimming, I was asleep by 8pm!!


----------



## eandc123

It's been very warm today. I must have had about 10 people look at me and exclaim "You must be hot today!". Well yes I flipping well am! But thanks for pointing out the obvious! I love it when people do that *sigh*


----------



## moomin_troll

i bought myself some cooling spray and a hand held fan....did i take it out with me today? no i bloody forgot hahaha


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm loving the heat! Thought I'd be really uncomfortable but no, still love the sun! The trick is to do very little LOL :D


----------



## moomin_troll

i normaly love the heat too, but having zane pulling on my arm while trying to walk took its tole. i get cold very easily


----------



## Kylarsmom

love the moses basket! im looking to buy a similiar one for next to my bed!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I liked the heat before I got pregnant.... then it's become unbearable! It's a bit frustrating as before I'd have done anything for hot days and heat waves - now any mention of a heat wave I moan about it! :haha:


----------



## SammieGrace

ProudMommy26 said:


> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment this morning with my doc, will update when I get back :)
> 
> Hope it goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the well wish!
So here is the update:
Cullen is measuring right on schedule and his heart rate is strong and prefect at 147 bpm! So he is doing great :baby: ! My doctor is pleased that he is such an active baby and said that he is head down, though that doesn't really make a difference for another eight weeks or so. 

Me on the other hand...I passed my three hour glucose test with flying colors so that was a relief. However, I also managed to gain 7.5 lbs in 2.5 weeks, which the doctor said was on the "high side of normal". However, at barely 5'4" I am now on the verge of 200lbs, and that is not somewhere I want to be... So the doctor says I need to watch my caloric intake and get exercise. But the last five days or so I have been really sick with a cold. My doctor prescribed some antibiotics so I should be able to pick them up tomorrow and hope to be feeling better soon. I love my hubby, but he doesn't do much cooking/laundry and the house is getting really messy which is bumming me out. 

So long story short, the baby is great but I am sick and gained a lot of weight the last couple of weeks. I am hoping that I can turn that around some....

Has anyone had success with slowing down the weight gain??


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girlies :hugs:

The heat is getting to me too! :( It was raining yesterday but today OMG! I think it was only 19 degrees but in the next couple of days it's meant to go up to 25 :wacko:

I'm getting braxton hicks too. I only notice them because my stomach goes solid, they're not painful at all, though a lot of Thomas' movements are! Bless him he must not have much room anymore!

My next midwife appointment is on June 23rd when I'm 34 weeks and my next scan is on June 13th at 32+4. I really hope they can give me an estimated weight, I asked them last time but they said it was too early :shrug:

I also need to confirm with my consultant if I'm ok to labour in the midwife led birthing centre as my midwife said they will need to write up a plan.

I'm thinking of antenatal classes too but they're 4-5 hours long and on a Saturday so unless they're really useful I won't go as OH works nights :( Anyone been yet? Are they worth it?

I'm off to yoga next week, going to try and destress as life is really getting me down at the moment!! :( I should be excited that my son is almost due but I'm terrified I'll be homeless in a few weeks :cry:


----------



## AuntBug

My doc encourages swimming in a pool, just no hot tubs. It's the best way to cool down. It's been between 32 and 36 degrees C, and is forecasted to stay that way for the next 10 days at least.


----------



## Jodie.82

sequeena why are you terrified you will be homeless?!:shock:
yoga should be great for a destress I keep trying to find prenatal yoga here but the lady was doing it has moved..its a small town!


----------



## mothercabbage

:growlmad: @antenatal letter and appointments...
sammiegrace...:happydance: an all round good appointment then, hope cullen turns soon for you and i think my weight gain is a bit....high..shall we say:blush:
squeena...why will/could you be homeless :flower::hugs: 
swimming...now there is a thought while we get all this hot weather...hmmmm..:happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

SammieGrace said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment this morning with my doc, will update when I get back :)
> 
> Hope it goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the well wish!
> So here is the update:
> Cullen is measuring right on schedule and his heart rate is strong and prefect at 147 bpm! So he is doing great :baby: ! My doctor is pleased that he is such an active baby and said that he is head down, though that doesn't really make a difference for another eight weeks or so.
> 
> Me on the other hand...I passed my three hour glucose test with flying colors so that was a relief. However, I also managed to gain 7.5 lbs in 2.5 weeks, which the doctor said was on the "high side of normal". However, at barely 5'4" I am now on the verge of 200lbs, and that is not somewhere I want to be... So the doctor says I need to watch my caloric intake and get exercise. But the last five days or so I have been really sick with a cold. My doctor prescribed some antibiotics so I should be able to pick them up tomorrow and hope to be feeling better soon. I love my hubby, but he doesn't do much cooking/laundry and the house is getting really messy which is bumming me out.
> 
> So long story short, the baby is great but I am sick and gained a lot of weight the last couple of weeks. I am hoping that I can turn that around some....
> 
> Has anyone had success with slowing down the weight gain??Click to expand...

Glad everything is fine hun and hope you get well soon. I have that nasty cold too, it's horrible :(
As for losing weight, I can't really help but just try and cut the fatty foods down and replace it with fruit. Also drinking plenty of water helps. Don't stop drinking/eating things like milk, chicken etc as this is all good for baby.
Sorry can't be much of help, but it's nice to hear everything is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Vivienne

tjw said:


> I GOT LEAKY BOOBS!!!!
> 
> What a shock!!!!
> 
> I didn't even produce the hormone needed to make milk last time, so this was a complete surprise!!!!
> 
> One moment I'm laying here thinking jees my nipples feel tender, the next thing I see that there's a wet patch on my pyjama top!!!! Lifted it up to take a peek and WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Sooooooooooo happy!!!!

Yay I'm not alone anymore in the leaky boob game anymore!


----------



## mothercabbage

still no leaky BBs here:shrug:


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies,
Sorry everyone is suffering in the heat up there. I'm sitting here with our heat pump on as it's getting really cold now.

Had a midwife appt today. Am measuring 1 week ahead and he is transverse still, whoopee. :growlmad:

Passed my glucose with a perfect score, and bloods bang on, no protein lurking in the urine etc, text book blood pressure. If it wasn't for the heartburn the midwife said it would be a perfect pregnancy. That just means it'll probably be a crappy labour!!!!:wacko: Or some thing else will raise it's ugly head. 
It's sad that I can't be happy about finally feeling ok without worrying why I feel good and what could go wrong, if you get my drift :blush:

Have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Stef

Can I join here please? I joined another group but forgive me for being a little sad here although there are some lovely ladies i tend to get ignored, i dont actually know any one where I live especially pregnant or with children already and it would be nice to talk to some ladies who will be having LO's around the same time. Im just feeling a tad lonely on my journey. 

Im due 23rd August with my 2nd little girl, i have a 3 yo daughter already. 

:flower: 

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Can I join here please? I joined another group but forgive me for being a little sad here although there are some lovely ladies i tend to get ignored, i dont actually know any one where I live especially pregnant or with children already and it would be nice to talk to some ladies who will be having LO's around the same time. Im just feeling a tad lonely on my journey.
> 
> Im due 23rd August with my 2nd little girl, i have a 3 yo daughter already.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> xx

I am in the same boat hun! 
Welcome :happydance: It's lovely to see you here!!
Hope your SPD is getting a bit easier now xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Vivienne said:


> HI ladies,
> Sorry everyone is suffering in the heat up there. I'm sitting here with our heat pump on as it's getting really cold now.
> 
> Had a midwife appt today. Am measuring 1 week ahead and he is transverse still, whoopee. :growlmad:
> 
> Passed my glucose with a perfect score, and bloods bang on, no protein lurking in the urine etc, text book blood pressure. If it wasn't for the heartburn the midwife said it would be a perfect pregnancy. That just means it'll probably be a crappy labour!!!!:wacko: Or some thing else will raise it's ugly head.
> It's sad that I can't be happy about finally feeling ok without worrying why I feel good and what could go wrong, if you get my drift :blush:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend :flower:

I'm sure everything will be fine hun. My first pregnancy was pretty easy, didn't have any symptoms and I didn't show till the last few weeks. The birth was so quick and easy. 
Second was a horrible pregnancy and a horrible birth too. This one hasen't been so bad, but have been ill a lot. But as long as he's healthy, that's the main thing.
Congrats on passing your GTT. :)


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome Steph :flower:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Welcome stef  x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: welcome stef...your due 4 days after me, although i went over with both of my LO's so prob will with this one too..:dohh: so hows pregnancy treating you? xx


----------



## Stef

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Proudmommy26, SPD hasnt got any worse thank god and I have managed 2 days with out my crutches now! wahoo! :happydance: Being on crutches and a 3 yo to run after was no fun. :nope: im still pondering over an elective c-section. I have a MW apt a week on Tues and consultant appointment on 4th July so need to start thinking about what I want to do. 

Mothercabbage, erm... pregnancy... well everything to do with baby is great. its me that is falling apart :rofl: 

I have elephant feet again, my ankles are now cankles and my feet... well they just look like bricks on the bottom of my feet. I hate swelling. 

Hope pregnancy is treating you ladies well... Looking forward to getting to know you's :flower:

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> Proudmommy26, SPD hasnt got any worse thank god and I have managed 2 days with out my crutches now! wahoo! :happydance: Being on crutches and a 3 yo to run after was no fun. :nope: im still pondering over an elective c-section. I have a MW apt a week on Tues and consultant appointment on 4th July so need to start thinking about what I want to do.
> 
> Mothercabbage, erm... pregnancy... well everything to do with baby is great. its me that is falling apart :rofl:
> 
> I have elephant feet again, my ankles are now cankles and my feet... well they just look like bricks on the bottom of my feet. I hate swelling.
> 
> Hope pregnancy is treating you ladies well... Looking forward to getting to know you's :flower:
> 
> xx

So happy that your SPD hasn't got worse and no crutches? Well done you!!! :) 
And as for your elective c-section. You do what you think is best. I'm trying my best not to go for one, but to be honest the more stories I read about them... The more I get less scared. So I don't mind. I am hoping for a natural delivery again though (being that I had my other two cuties that way)

Can't believe how hot it is today. I've been shopping for the last 3 hours and every bone in my body is now aching. 
If I could stick my body in the freezer... I would :haha:
Hope you all are nice and cool and enjoying the weather :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Stef said:


> Can I join here please? I joined another group but forgive me for being a little sad here although there are some lovely ladies i tend to get ignored, i dont actually know any one where I live especially pregnant or with children already and it would be nice to talk to some ladies who will be having LO's around the same time. Im just feeling a tad lonely on my journey.
> 
> Im due 23rd August with my 2nd little girl, i have a 3 yo daughter already.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> xx

Welcome Stef or a special welcome to add another girl to the list. We falling behind team Blue:dance:


----------



## Stef

Proudmommy know what you mean, i went to town this morning to pay off the car seat and thought id do some shopping whilst i was there, didnt get much i got soooo hot and bothered and then my feet started to ache i gave up as a bad job. 

Ive come in from the garden and just about to start the whole bed & bath routine and realised im a rather deep shade of red! Opps! Wasnt the look I was intending for... Bet I hurt in bed tonight laid on it. im so silly i make sure Olivia is covered head to toe in factor 50 regulary and havent put anything on myself. Well that will be a lesson learnt. 

I need to tidy the living room but my motivation has well and truely upped and left. :haha:

I am going to do it though... and i know ive still plenty of time but im going to attatch the hood to my moses basket and all it will need then is sheets to cover the mattress and a baby. Yay

Thanks again for the welcome. :) 

x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Proudmommy know what you mean, i went to town this morning to pay off the car seat and thought id do some shopping whilst i was there, didnt get much i got soooo hot and bothered and then my feet started to ache i gave up as a bad job.
> 
> Ive come in from the garden and just about to start the whole bed & bath routine and realised im a rather deep shade of red! Opps! Wasnt the look I was intending for... Bet I hurt in bed tonight laid on it. im so silly i make sure Olivia is covered head to toe in factor 50 regulary and havent put anything on myself. Well that will be a lesson learnt.
> 
> I need to tidy the living room but my motivation has well and truely upped and left. :haha:
> 
> I am going to do it though... and i know ive still plenty of time but im going to attatch the hood to my moses basket and all it will need then is sheets to cover the mattress and a baby. Yay
> 
> Thanks again for the welcome. :)
> 
> x

Aww bless you. I did exactly the same thing today. I've put plenty of sun cream on my girls and even on my husband... But totally forgot about myself and now have a red face :haha: That'll teach me.


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Me too. Ive burnt my forehead, only i must have been squinting in the sun and i have red and white lines across my forehead now. :blush:

x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> :rofl: Me too. Ive burnt my forehead, only i must have been squinting in the sun and i have red and white lines across my forehead now. :blush:
> 
> x

I've been wearing glasses and I have the outline drawn on my face with the sunburn :dohh: 
I hope to god this goes by Monday. :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay! Bought my cot and travel system today! Was out shopping and saw them in the window of mothercare and just had to get them! Still haven't told OH as he thinks I'm being silly wanting to buy things so early as apparently we have plenty of time! They will be delivered on monday so that gives 8 weeks to learn how to work the pushchair, it looks very complicated lol. 
I'm also having trouble with the heat! Its nearly 40degrees here! I had to walk home from work yesterday and I nearly passed out! 
I'm getting so excited now, just paid the registration fee for babys place in the nursery as I have to be back at work a month after my due date.I don't think day care costs as much here as it does in the UK I was quite shocked at how little we have to pay! Its about £250 a month from 7am-3pm and the babies are looked after by a midwife. Nearly finished buying all his things, everything is becoming more real now!


----------



## Stef

Jade yay on your purchases, ignore OH, its exciting having all your stuff. We collected our pram on Sunday as it had arrived instore and I havent figured how to put it down yet.

Ive been lucky in the way that we still had my daughters cotbed so we just bought her a new single bed, so we need to change it back from a cotbed into a cot and actually start the nursery. 

No idea when the nursey will get started. Hopefully we can start when we come back from the British F1 as we both have booked a few days off after that.

You dont get long off work do you or did you decide just to take a month? Great for the nursery place. Is that for LO to go oin 5 days a week too then? My 3yo attends nursery 2 days a week 7:30 -5:30 and its usually around £300 a month.

Proudmommy tell me about it i have to go to work with a stripey head tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Proudmummy and Stef - time to slap on the aftersun!! :haha:

and Jade - what travel system did you get? :) And 31 weeks is NOT early! lol It's getting closer and closer so I'd have done what you did and bought it now :D


----------



## Stef

Charlie, I think so too! Will have to see if we have any left from last time we went abroad. 

x


----------



## abs07

Welcome stef!! :)

Stay cool ladies! Our ac got fixed this week - I'm jumping for joy!!!!! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Stef said:


> Jade yay on your purchases, ignore OH, its exciting having all your stuff. We collected our pram on Sunday as it had arrived instore and I havent figured how to put it down yet.
> 
> Ive been lucky in the way that we still had my daughters cotbed so we just bought her a new single bed, so we need to change it back from a cotbed into a cot and actually start the nursery.
> 
> No idea when the nursey will get started. Hopefully we can start when we come back from the British F1 as we both have booked a few days off after that.
> 
> You dont get long off work do you or did you decide just to take a month? Great for the nursery place. Is that for LO to go oin 5 days a week too then? My 3yo attends nursery 2 days a week 7:30 -5:30 and its usually around £300 a month.
> 
> Proudmommy tell me about it i have to go to work with a stripey head tomorrow.
> 
> xx

Yes that's for 5 days a week  its not long I get off but there isn't maternity leave where I am, I was given the choice of coming back in september or not at all lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Welcome Stef :hi: Where abouts in the north east are you> I'm presuming you mean UK?!
I am a little pink on the shoulders and back, nappy rash cream is a godsend! Seriously, try it!

I took a bump pic, wish I'd taken more along the way but hey, better than nothing to look back on I guess! *and bum and sunburnt shoulders!)

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00703-1.jpg


----------



## xxyjadexx

CharlieKeys said:


> Proudmummy and Stef - time to slap on the aftersun!! :haha:
> 
> and Jade - what travel system did you get? :) And 31 weeks is NOT early! lol It's getting closer and closer so I'd have done what you did and bought it now :D

I think its called U move! Its black with multi coloured stripes


----------



## Stef

:hi: Yeah im in Darlington for my sins. Haha. 

Neat bump mark and annie, you are very brave if i took a pic like that there would definately be a bump... Ok a baby one but also at tops of my legs too. :rofl: Oh the joys!

Wow Jade can see why u made that choice, Thats very good for childcare costs. :)

X


----------



## sequeena

mark&annie your bump looks amazing!! ouch on the sunburn I have some myself, I can't believe how warm it is here!! It's nearly 10pm and I'm still roasting!!


----------



## tjw

Welcome Stef :hi: Have added you to first post :thumbup:

Hello ladies, this heat is a nightmare!!! Have had to buy more lightweight summery clothes..... well that's my excuse anyway - and I'm sticking to it :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jade - ooh I'll google that in a min... just being nosey :haha:

Mark&Annie - Some serious bump envy over here! :)

Sequeena - I agree on the roasting :( It's way too hot and nothing is working in helping me cool down!

Stef - find the aftersun?? 

TJW - like your reasoning there! :)


----------



## Jodie.82

vivienne, good news re glucose :thumbup:
welcome stef, I´m in the same position as all my pregnant friends are back in the UK! and I dont know many other girls here at all!
Jade, purchases sound fun!
Mark and annie, lovely bump! :)

Im sitting here with a heater on me as its freezing at night and very jealous about all this sun and heat talk!

also went to try and look for moses basket today, is anyone bothering one or using a cot straight away? :wacko: well anyway I could only find one and it wasnt even a moses basket it looked like the top of a pram! all they had were travel cots with plastic mattresses :nope: am I going to have to get my mum to send me a proper mattress from UK? its worrying me now :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

As of this morning I'm in the second to last box in my ticker! How exciting lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: i keep changing my ticker, keep thinking maybe one will make me almost due!!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I think I like my body more pregnant than not, I don't worry about being fat which I normally obsess about!

Didn't sleep too well last night, my sore shoulders got hugged by Joshua after he woke up screaming at 4am - I'm staying at my Mums so don';t want him to wake up the household so ended up sleeping with him. His cuddles are very cute but ouch on my sunburn!!


----------



## Vivienne

Welcome Stef:wave:
Lovely bunch of ladies over here, very supportive!


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: i keep changing my ticker, keep thinking maybe one will make me almost due!!:dohh::rofl:

Haha same here! :haha:

My throat is killing me today and it made me sick this morning with how much I was coughing. :( Think it might be a touch of hayfever that's made me bad.

Hope you're all well today and not suffering with the heat too much... I am :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes its hot again.....another day hiding in the shade.....my bump goes mental if i sit in the sun...:awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

proudmommy, i see your on your 3rd :baby: like me, how were your other two labours? the same? different? c-sec? sorry for the 20 questions, just that mine were total opposite..1st was long but easy..2nd was hard and thought i was going to die:dohh: and what where the weights of your LO's mine were DD 7lb 4oz and DS 9lb 1oz..hoping for a smaller baby ...about 7 n half lb should do....ha! no chance!! :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> proudmommy, i see your on your 3rd :baby: like me, how were your other two labours? the same? different? c-sec? sorry for the 20 questions, just that mine were total opposite..1st was long but easy..2nd was hard and thought i was going to die:dohh: and what where the weights of your LO's mine were DD 7lb 4oz and DS 9lb 1oz..hoping for a smaller baby ...about 7 n half lb should do....ha! no chance!! :haha:

My first labour was short and easy. (no pain relief) But I was induced at 36 weeks due to preeclampsia. But it was brilliant how fast it was. She was 6 lb 4 oz.
My second was a complete nightmare. Very long and painful (still no pain relief) I did have a lot of worries with her though but I was induced again at 35 weeks because of stresses she wasn't going to survive. Weighing 5 lb 4 oz.

This one is measuring a week ahead, and I have a feeling if I was to go to 40 weeks, he'd be big. It's looking like I'm going to get induced again this time at 37 weeks. Will be finding out in a few weeks. 

I'm hoping for an easier labour this time around. I know that won't probably happen. But if I need pain relief this time, I'm going to take it. x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Oh and btw. With the second labour. How did you cope with the pushing and did you recover well after? 
I was fine with the recovery of my 6 lb 4 oz baby (first labour) But the second, it took about 6 months for my body to heal and she was only 5 lb 4 oz lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> Oh and btw. With the second labour. How did you cope with the pushing and did you recover well after?
> I was fine with the recovery of my 6 lb 4 oz baby (first labour) But the second, it took about 6 months for my body to heal and she was only 5 lb 4 oz lol.

was sore a little after my first, but my 2nd i had piles,stitches and BAD after pains, bleeding for about 11 weeks with both! :dohh:...id like a fast labour, easy delivery and a healthy bouncing baby boy at the end of it!:thumbup: x


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and btw. With the second labour. How did you cope with the pushing and did you recover well after?
> I was fine with the recovery of my 6 lb 4 oz baby (first labour) But the second, it took about 6 months for my body to heal and she was only 5 lb 4 oz lol.
> 
> was sore a little after my first, but my 2nd i had piles,stitches and BAD after pains, bleeding for about 11 weeks with both! :dohh:...id like a fast labour, easy delivery and a healthy bouncing baby boy at the end of it!:thumbup: xClick to expand...

Aww :( Sounds like you went through a hard time. Fingers crossed everything will be a lot easier for us this time around. I'm oddly looking forward to the labour. My DH can't wait, especially because it's his first boy.
Things are starting to get exciting now... But more hard work to carry too :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and btw. With the second labour. How did you cope with the pushing and did you recover well after?
> I was fine with the recovery of my 6 lb 4 oz baby (first labour) But the second, it took about 6 months for my body to heal and she was only 5 lb 4 oz lol.
> 
> was sore a little after my first, but my 2nd i had piles,stitches and BAD after pains, bleeding for about 11 weeks with both! :dohh:...id like a fast labour, easy delivery and a healthy bouncing baby boy at the end of it!:thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww :( Sounds like you went through a hard time. Fingers crossed everything will be a lot easier for us this time around. I'm oddly looking forward to the labour. My DH can't wait, especially because it's his first boy.
> Things are starting to get exciting now... But more hard work to carry too :haha:Click to expand...

yea my 2nd was hard going! but well worth every minute of pain!!! cant wait to do it again for this baby!!:thumbup: must be mad!!! lol...awww @DH xx


----------



## mothercabbage

29 +1..baby must have turned,bump looks smaller i think, feels comfier to carry too:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







29+1 (2).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









29+1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ProudMommy26

Very neat bump hun :)


----------



## mothercabbage

heavy but yes im proud of my bump! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely bump mothercabbage and mark and annie, I'm jealous!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jodie.82 said:


> vivienne, good news re glucose :thumbup:
> welcome stef, I´m in the same position as all my pregnant friends are back in the UK! and I dont know many other girls here at all!
> Jade, purchases sound fun!
> Mark and annie, lovely bump! :)
> 
> Im sitting here with a heater on me as its freezing at night and very jealous about all this sun and heat talk!
> 
> also went to try and look for moses basket today, is anyone bothering one or using a cot straight away? :wacko: well anyway I could only find one and it wasnt even a moses basket it looked like the top of a pram! all they had were travel cots with plastic mattresses :nope: am I going to have to get my mum to send me a proper mattress from UK? its worrying me now :(

Heey! We're using a moses basket! We used one with DS until he was about 5 months and then we moved him to his cot! :) It's a lot cosier and smaller than a cot so I think it makes them feel a bit more secure but that's just my opinion :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

xxyjadexx said:


> As of this morning I'm in the second to last box in my ticker! How exciting lol x

ahh same :) Didn't notice until I saw your post! :) :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mothercabbage and Proudmummy - you're making me panic with this second labour/recovery was harder :ignore: My first was quick and easy and fast recovery.... so now I'm starting to think there's a pattern here ;) ahhh!!


----------



## Jodie.82

xxyjadexx said:


> As of this morning I'm in the second to last box in my ticker! How exciting lol x

ooh me too! scary! :D


----------



## Jodie.82

CharlieKeys said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> vivienne, good news re glucose :thumbup:
> welcome stef, I´m in the same position as all my pregnant friends are back in the UK! and I dont know many other girls here at all!
> Jade, purchases sound fun!
> Mark and annie, lovely bump! :)
> 
> Im sitting here with a heater on me as its freezing at night and very jealous about all this sun and heat talk!
> 
> also went to try and look for moses basket today, is anyone bothering one or using a cot straight away? :wacko: well anyway I could only find one and it wasnt even a moses basket it looked like the top of a pram! all they had were travel cots with plastic mattresses :nope: am I going to have to get my mum to send me a proper mattress from UK? its worrying me now :(
> 
> Heey! We're using a moses basket! We used one with DS until he was about 5 months and then we moved him to his cot! :) It's a lot cosier and smaller than a cot so I think it makes them feel a bit more secure but that's just my opinion :)Click to expand...

yes thats what I thought! my little angel was in one until about 12 weeks, she got fed up in there after that and used to hit the sides! but worth getting one.....can save it for future bubbas! :happydance: now how to find one without paying 3 times what it costs on shipping! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry girls, but there is no pattern ..my friend second baby came at a nice pace about 5 hours labour and 20 mins to push baby out....:thumbup: my MW told me at last app, that 3rd babies tend to mess about in slow labour for hours...OH GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodie.82

noooo dont tell me these things! I always stupidly presumed that each labour got easier as you went along......as your body had done the process before! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

for some it does, well for most probably , my MW seemed a bit "simple" a bit "away with the faries" to be honest :haha:


----------



## Jodie.82

oh god I hope you have a better one this time then! :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> sorry girls, but there is no pattern ..my friend second baby came at a nice pace about 5 hours labour and 20 mins to push baby out....:thumbup: my MW told me at last app, that 3rd babies tend to mess about in slow labour for hours...OH GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Agreed. My friend has just had her second baby and it went really easy for her (again). So everyone is different :)
I've heard a lot about the third labour being hard too. Oh dear :wacko:
But I don't think it'll be the same for everyone. Fingers crossed we'll all be fine!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yes so do i:flower:
i cant wait until labour starts..i see friends and ladies on here say how they think labours starting and i just cant wait, obviously i dont want baby to come too early but from 38 week onwards is fine with me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh well this one better come just straight out... :D :haha: I'm hoping too he comes at 38 weeks..... I feel so big now I dread to think how I'll feel if I manage 40! Luckily DS came at 39+3 so I didn't make it that far ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

well yesterday i had my first..."your not going to give birth on me are u?" comments lol the first i forgave her cuz she was lovely and we had a nice chat. the next was a man and it just wasnt funny...so i just did the half smile face at him hahaha

ive felt like ive stretched more over the past 2 days, so when i saw my mum today she said i look bigger.

zane wanted to sleep at his ganmas again tonight so im all alone, thought if have a indian takeaway and well theres not enough room in there so ive hardly eat any of it :(


----------



## Jodie.82

oh no already! :nope: I had someone ask me if my baby was due in may! do they mean I look so big it should be out by now? :shrug:

I would gladly help you finish your takeaway being that there are no Indian restaruants here! please send it over.....along with your bath! :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> oh no already! :nope: I had someone ask me if my baby was due in may! do they mean I look so big it should be out by now? :shrug:
> 
> I would gladly help you finish your takeaway being that there are no Indian restaruants here! please send it over.....along with your bath! :haha:

u can have the indian but sorry im about to jump in my bath...well thats if my waters heated up lol

i just ignore the comments, some people say stupid things


----------



## Jodie.82

lol im jealous, enjoy!

yep usually when they want to say something but dont really know what to say!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wow I am so glad this is my first have no idea what is coming.....lol!!

Heartburn has now reached its worst peak ever, meds hospital gave are not touching it. Gaviscon gives slight relief for 20 mins. I can't laugh cough or move the wrong way without extreme pain at top of bump. Also feel weight of bump pulls the area and gives me a ripping feel. The worst pain is when baby girl decides to give me a swift kick there ah man double in pain....Back at hospital Tuesday can't wait.

I have my new moses basket I love it. Just want to put my little one in it now. 8 weeks or so left.....eeek!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm still not at the stage where there's no room to finish my dinner. Does it happen to everyone?? I'm such a piggy-wig, I think it would be quite beneficial!! Had BBQ for dinner & now almost munched my way through a whole tube of Pringles, ugh, I know how unhealthy they are, but it's true, once you pop, you just can't stop!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hit me all of a sudden at 30 wks no sign of it before at all, was eating anything and everything before that......


----------



## moomin_troll

not being able to eat is gettin on my nerves because i want to gain weight lol sometimes corey just leans on my stomach making me feel very sick so i cant eat or i just feel over stretched as hes obviously growing well which is great.

sunshine girl that ripping feeling could be ur stomach muscles splitting, which does hurt


----------



## eandc123

Well I have my fingers crossed that my labour is quite easy as judging by all your posts it's a pattern for firsts. I will hold you all personally responsible if it's not :haha:

Well I got my TENS machine through the post today :) Absolute bargain from ebay. £11.70 which included postage :) And my lovely OH was my willing victim and let me test it out on him. I'm quite excited to try it out myself.

Welcome to the newbies :flower: Not long now for us all :)

I'm so excited as I'm now single figures!! Ok, it's 9 weeks and 6 days but it's still single figures.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I can't wait to see all our bambinos!!! We should make a big collage type thing with all their first photos and our usernames and the babies name, for posterity!


----------



## Stef

Oh I get that too Sarahbella I never feel full. What is that all about :shrug: I am trying to be really good though as i put 3 stone on with my first and I dont want to make that mistake again.

Ive been really tired lately. Think its a combination of hvaing a rubbish nights sleep due to spd and being too hot and then having to be up at 6am and out the house by 7:15am. Then im back to college after work as from Monday too. No rest for the wicked. 

Been up since 7:30 this morning having a clear out. I dont know how we manage to accumulate so much junk!! Its crazy!!!

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Oh I get that too Sarahbella I never feel full. What is that all about :shrug: I am trying to be really good though as i put 3 stone on with my first and I dont want to make that mistake again.
> 
> Ive been really tired lately. Think its a combination of hvaing a rubbish nights sleep due to spd and being too hot and then having to be up at 6am and out the house by 7:15am. Then im back to college after work as from Monday too. No rest for the wicked.
> 
> Been up since 7:30 this morning having a clear out. I dont know how we manage to accumulate so much junk!! Its crazy!!!
> 
> xx

I've been the same hun with the rubbish nights sleep. I'm constantly aching too, it's a nightmare. I'm going to try and look out for one of those pregnancy pillows to see if that will help. Hope you have a good nights sleep soon hun.

sarahbella- I could eat the whole house if I could lol. When I'm constantly eating, I can feel my stomach getting harder and harder, but it's still not filling me up. I think that will be changing soon though :)

Brilliant idea Mark&Annie :thumbup:

Sunshinegirl- Sorry to hear about your heartburn. Mine has slightly eased off a bit. But it's only because I'm sleeping with an extra pillow, so I'm sleeping supported. Maybe this might help you? Hope it clears up soon.

eandc123- I've been thinking about getting a TENS machine. That's a great price too. Will have to look on ebay for one.


----------



## eandc123

ProudMommy26 said:


> eandc123- I've been thinking about getting a TENS machine. That's a great price too. Will have to look on ebay for one.

It's fantastic. Considering it costs from £20-£30 to hire, I thought I might as well just get a second hand one. Not a thing wrong with it. Just make sure it's a TENS machine for labour as I nearly made the mistake of getting anything thinking they were all the same. :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

ive bought the elle tens machine brand new from lloyds pharmacy online for £34, its normaly £70 and costs £30 to rent from most places.

i got so excited when it arrived hahaha


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> ive bought the elle tens machine brand new from lloyds pharmacy online for £34, its normaly £70 and costs £30 to rent from most places.
> 
> i got so excited when it arrived hahaha

Aww noooo! Just went to buy this online and they're out of stock. What a bargain. Will check again tomorrow just incase they get some more stock in :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

whats a tens machine?


----------



## moomin_troll

ProudMommy26 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive bought the elle tens machine brand new from lloyds pharmacy online for £34, its normaly £70 and costs £30 to rent from most places.
> 
> i got so excited when it arrived hahaha
> 
> Aww noooo! Just went to buy this online and they're out of stock. What a bargain. Will check again tomorrow just incase they get some more stock in :)Click to expand...

yeah just keep looking, they should get more in stock while the offer is on. i was really suprised when i saw the price, i thought there must be a catch lol but nope it turned up everything is there and i got a free face cream sample :D


----------



## eandc123

Kylarsmom said:


> whats a tens machine?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcutaneous_electrical_nerve_stimulation

It's a machine that uses electrical pulses to offer pain relief. Normally through 2 or 4 pads that you put on your back. I've been recommended it by a few people as pain relief for the beginning stages of labour.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I haven't tried TENS, but I just can't imagine they do much!


----------



## moomin_troll

my mum said a tens was pointless, but then ive heard that they can really help so i thought why not try it during early labour.
it sets off ur own bodies natural pain killers so i can see how it will help


----------



## sunshinegirl

Proudmommy26 - thanks for the tip but when I lay down is the only time I don't suffer for some reason. Weird huh!!!!

I can't use a Tens machine as I have epilepsy so can't have anything with an electric current. 

For those not sleeping I would recommend a pregnancy pillow. I have had my dream gennii since about week 18. Sleep every night not a problem.


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh ok i see. i couldnt sleep during the beginning of pregnancy and my dr said i can take tylenol pm so i take that every night and sleep great!! better than being a mess all day bc i got no sleep at night!! ;)


----------



## abs07

OMG who mentioned Pringles?!?! Its about 11:35am here and I just might run out and get some for lunch!

Oh and I had my first bought of sciatic nerve pain Saturday night before bed on my left side - absolutely lovely.....


----------



## tjw

Had 8 contractions today walking round Toys R Us in Basildon lol. About 40ish seconds each and 6/7mins apart. The last two were about a minute each and felt like my bowels were gonna explode with it (tmi-sorry). I musta looked a right state lol, was leaning on my oh groaning and trying to breathe through them. Couldn't walk or anything!! Ugh! He looked a picture, and he was saying Not Now Hon, Not In Here Love. lol 

Anyway, it all stopped and now feel fine. He bought our wedding rings today :cloud9: we've set a date for 20th October 2012 (not putting it on facebook yet, but trust you ladies to know :flower:)


----------



## Mark&Annie

OMG I would have been panicking! Never had any braxton hicks - so they are like full on proper contractions? Ouchies!!!


----------



## tjw

Mark&Annie said:


> OMG I would have been panicking! Never had any braxton hicks - so they are like full on proper contractions? Ouchies!!!

Tbh they were alot stronger than what I had when preg with Ruby. Took me a bit by surprise lol x


----------



## Stef

TJW.. I miss wedding planning its so exciting!! Yay for buying your rings!! :D

Braxton hicks don't sound like much fun, ive not had any and I didnt with my first either strangely. 

Feeling tired again today. Wish this feeling would pass. Ive been at work all day and im pretty much bogged down with college work for the next few nights. Great!!

Hope every one is O.K :flower:

xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

I personally found wedding planning stressful.. I loved it, the wedding fayres & colour schemes & dresses & flowers.. but I did it all by myself & it was just a bit overwhelming I think. Enjoying baby planning much more!! 

ps. Not had braxton hicks yet either..


----------



## Stef

It was stressful at times. I dont have any one I know here so we were in the same position it was DH and I doing all the planning though he was a little useless but it was exciting.

I have to agree though... Im loving all the baby shopping etc at the mo :) 

x


----------



## CharlieKeys

TJW - your LO seems very eager to come and say Hello! Think you need a good chat with him and tell him to stay put! 

and Yay on the wedding date!! Bet you're all excited and can start getting things organised! :D


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats on setting a date tjw :D

ive been told that second time around BH are stronger, i had one the other day and it felt like a contraction. had a right panic for a min till it stopped lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can BH be like period type pains? I've been getting a load of these lately :( They're so uncomfortable


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Can BH be like period type pains? I've been getting a load of these lately :( They're so uncomfortable

yeah they can feel like period pains, does ur bump go tight at the same time?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nope...! but my bump never went tight when I was contracting for real with Stephen, all I got was period type pains.... which is why I'm hoping these are BH lol


----------



## tjw

Mine feels more like a build up of pressure that starts low down in my back and then moves up round the top front of my bump before pushing downwards to bottom of bump. Whole area goes rock hard and it's hard to talk while it's happening. 

But last time, when preg with Ruby, it was just a short tightening all over that lasted 15-20 seconds at a time. But when I had labour it was intense back pain only and felt nothing at the front.


----------



## moomin_troll

i was the same, had my BH in the front but all my contractions were in my back


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's weird how even labour pains are different for everyone!!


----------



## moomin_troll

well today i put coreys cot in my room, zane had a lie down and didnt wana get out lol

and tomo im going to wash all of coreys clothes and i am going to pack my birthiing bag :S its all starting to feel very real that im going to have another baby. i may aswel get sorted now as i no as the weeks go by i wont wana do anything hahah


----------



## AuntBug

Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good. 

So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. Doesn't look like I'll be an August mummy with you guys :cry:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aunt Bug, OMG im so sorry hun, Will keep you and sweet baby in my prayers! You are so right that each week is a milestone, she has made it this far, and just take it easy and do the best you can and keep doing what you're doing and hopefully she will hold on a few more weeks and be born and have no complications!! good luck hun! keep us posted!!


----------



## Vivienne

sunshinegirl said:


> Wow I am so glad this is my first have no idea what is coming.....lol!!
> 
> Heartburn has now reached its worst peak ever, meds hospital gave are not touching it. Gaviscon gives slight relief for 20 mins. I can't laugh cough or move the wrong way without extreme pain at top of bump. Also feel weight of bump pulls the area and gives me a ripping feel. The worst pain is when baby girl decides to give me a swift kick there ah man double in pain....Back at hospital Tuesday can't wait.
> 
> I have my new moses basket I love it. Just want to put my little one in it now. 8 weeks or so left.....eeek!!!

I have it bad too. Have you tried Ranitidine? I've just been prescribed it by my GP as none of the standard Gaviscons/Mylantas/Titralac worked and to be honest they begin to taste as bad as the reflux after a while!:cry:


----------



## Vivienne

Fingers crossed Auntbug she wants to stay in there for a while yet!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Why the heck is my fanny hurting!! :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

AuntBug said:


> Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good.
> 
> So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. Doesn't look like I'll be an August mummy with you guys :cry:

Oh hun :hugs: the fact that she's moving about and has a good AFI is great. Keep your feet up and hopefully she'll be in there for much longer than you think :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

AuntBug said:


> Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good.
> 
> So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. Doesn't look like I'll be an August mummy with you guys :cry:

Hope she stays put for a few more weeks! X


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: aunt bug hope she stays put a few weeks longer!!xx


----------



## tjw

Aw Auntbug, keeping your lil girl in my thoughts and hope she stays put for a while longer. 

However, if she does come early, there's somuch thety can do to help her now hon. Chloe was 27wks when she was born and is now 6/7wks old and weighing 4lbs 5oz. She was tiny for gestation too hon xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug. Sending you and your little cutie hugs and prayers. I hope everything is ok hun xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

auntbug i hope lo stays put as shes survived this far, she seems like a fighter to me!

i survived against all odds when my mum was pregnant, she MC my twin, bled so much thru pregnancy docs cudnt see why i was still there. i clung on and was born at 36weeks :)
:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

AuntBug said:


> Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good.
> 
> So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. Doesn't look like I'll be an August mummy with you guys :cry:

Oh im sorry she's still tiny :( like you said just take it as a milestone to everyweek you get too :) and I hope she hangs on in there for a while yet :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

sequeena said:


> Why the heck is my fanny hurting!! :rofl:

:rofl: I have no idea!!


----------



## Vivienne

CharlieKeys said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Why the heck is my fanny hurting!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I have no idea!!Click to expand...

Is fanny your vah jay jay or bum over there. In NZ your fanny is your vah jay jay
:rofl:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just saw my midwife and she couldn't hear any irregular beats of the baby's heartbeat, so fingers crossed it's looking like it's corrected!!! \\:D/
Also he is now head down, but I'm not getting too excited.. He's a little wiggler :haha: But fingers crossed he stays that way now.
Midwife also said, if he was born now he'd be able to be born at our local hospital instead of having to travel really far to a better and bigger hospital as I'm now 30 weeks. :happydance: 
Had a bad night last night with the heartburn, couldn't sleep. Felt like I was sicking up orange juice. :wacko: Yuck!
Hope you're all having a good day so far and taking it easy (when you can)
xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Vivienne said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Why the heck is my fanny hurting!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I have no idea!!Click to expand...
> 
> Is fanny your vah jay jay or bum over there. In NZ your fanny is your vah jay jay
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: it's your vah Jay Jay over here too!


----------



## mothercabbage

@proudmommy...great news about baby!! and even better he is head down, i also "think" my :baby: is head down, all kicks in the right places!:thumbup: wont know though until 4th July/next MW app....hope your well, i had a bad night with heartburn the othernight, damn hob nob biscuits!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

fanny is vagina here....:shrug:..idk what it is anywhere else?


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> @proudmommy...great news about baby!! and even better he is head down, i also "think" my :baby: is head down, all kicks in the right places!:thumbup: wont know though until 4th July/next MW app....hope your well, i had a bad night with heartburn the othernight, damn hob nob biscuits!!:haha:

lol! I've been loving those too :haha:
I've noticed his hiccups have been really low down the last few days, so I thought he might be head down. When he was breech, his hiccups was always high up. Not sure whether it's true, but I guess it's right for me. But as they get bigger, I guess it would be harder to tell.
Fingers crossed for the 4th July for you! Hopefully it will come round quick enough. x


----------



## AuntBug

Fanny is your bum overhear in the states, guess I'd better be careful using that word :) 

Proudmommy - good news, glad you can stay close to home :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ProudMommy26 said:


> Just saw my midwife and she couldn't hear any irregular beats of the baby's heartbeat, so fingers crossed it's looking like it's corrected!!! \\:D/
> Also he is now head down, but I'm not getting too excited.. He's a little wiggler :haha: But fingers crossed he stays that way now.
> Midwife also said, if he was born now he'd be able to be born at our local hospital instead of having to travel really far to a better and bigger hospital as I'm now 30 weeks. :happydance:
> Had a bad night last night with the heartburn, couldn't sleep. Felt like I was sicking up orange juice. :wacko: Yuck!
> Hope you're all having a good day so far and taking it easy (when you can)
> xxx

Yaaay!!! :) bet you're relieved!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @proudmommy...great news about baby!! and even better he is head down, i also "think" my :baby: is head down, all kicks in the right places!:thumbup: wont know though until 4th July/next MW app....hope your well, i had a bad night with heartburn the othernight, damn hob nob biscuits!!:haha:
> 
> lol! I've been loving those too :haha:
> I've noticed his hiccups have been really low down the last few days, so I thought he might be head down. When he was breech, his hiccups was always high up. Not sure whether it's true, but I guess it's right for me. But as they get bigger, I guess it would be harder to tell.
> Fingers crossed for the 4th July for you! Hopefully it will come round quick enough. xClick to expand...

yes same here with the baby hiccups!:happydance: also a nudging in the cervix area rather than sharp prods/kicks! im guessing my baby Rhys is head down:happydance: do you find your bump..."comfier" to carry now too, i always felt overstretched but now its ....comfy, if you know what i mean:haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh mother cabbage I HATE the nudges in ther cervix area!!


----------



## mothercabbage

CharlieKeys said:


> Ahh mother cabbage I HATE the nudges in ther cervix area!!

yes, strange feeling but id rather that than be kicked! :happydance: :drunk: heres to head down babies!!!:yipee:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @proudmommy...great news about baby!! and even better he is head down, i also "think" my :baby: is head down, all kicks in the right places!:thumbup: wont know though until 4th July/next MW app....hope your well, i had a bad night with heartburn the othernight, damn hob nob biscuits!!:haha:
> 
> lol! I've been loving those too :haha:
> I've noticed his hiccups have been really low down the last few days, so I thought he might be head down. When he was breech, his hiccups was always high up. Not sure whether it's true, but I guess it's right for me. But as they get bigger, I guess it would be harder to tell.
> Fingers crossed for the 4th July for you! Hopefully it will come round quick enough. xClick to expand...
> 
> yes same here with the baby hiccups!:happydance: also a nudging in the cervix area rather than sharp prods/kicks! im guessing my baby Rhys is head down:happydance: do you find your bump..."comfier" to carry now too, i always felt overstretched but now its ....comfy, if you know what i mean:haha:Click to expand...

It's hard to tell as he feels a little squashed in there. But it defintely feels different. I'm getting a few prods in my ribs too, but most of it is punches way down low... OUCH!! :haha:


Thanks ladies!!! I am happy knowing that his heart sounds normal now. Back to the hospital in a few weeks to have another few checks. But it's looking good!! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Both pregnancies they've been cervix nudgers!! It's bloody painful sometimes - though I've heard them doing that is a way of preparing your cervix to start opening up/labour?


----------



## moomin_troll

i get a kick in the ribs and a punch in the cervix hahaha so i think hes going to be a long one like his brother.

started washing his clothes and i forgot how much ive bought lol its mainly 0-3 so it should last him awhile atleast. ive got a mw appointment tomo but the weather is so shite im dreading it as ive got to get one bus and then walk with zane :S hopefuly he will get in his buggy to make it abit easier.


----------



## jett

AuntBug said:


> Fanny is your bum overhear in the states, guess I'd better be careful using that word :)

when I few of the women in an English group I'm in went to a gym class over hear in the states, they were getting very into the exercises and when the instructor told every one to grab their fanny's they were very surprised to be the only ones grabbing there fronts lmao. 

I don't tend to have a problem with the one, my worse one tends to be when I come over to England I still use "pants" to mean trousers, I have some odd looks using that one. 

Also while over here in the States I have an issue then I use the word "nakered" as they don't use it here and instead hear me saying naked :blush:
and I have just found out when I say "can't" it sounds a lot like a swear word :/


----------



## Kylarsmom

As for this cervix nudging... how do you know thats waht it is?? Kendon is head down, and so was kylar the last 3 months, but ive been getting this STABBING pain just randomly, like ill be fine and drinking a glass of water and BAM stabbing pain in vag area to lower uterus. it could be his head, but i dont FEEL him moving his head... i never had this wtih kylar, so idk what it is??


----------



## abs07

I'll be thinking of you auntbug! Stay cool down there, plus - you'll always be an August mommy! :) 

I have no idea how LO is positioned :( Her movements have been higher these past couple weeks, so maybe head down?? I wish I knew!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I have absolutely no idea what position my baby is in either! I asked the midwife at 28 weeks but she said she couldn't tell!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kylarsmom said:


> As for this cervix nudging... how do you know thats waht it is?? Kendon is head down, and so was kylar the last 3 months, but ive been getting this STABBING pain just randomly, like ill be fine and drinking a glass of water and BAM stabbing pain in vag area to lower uterus. it could be his head, but i dont FEEL him moving his head... i never had this wtih kylar, so idk what it is??

I get this - that's him cervix nudging and it's bloody painful sometimes :)


----------



## sequeena

Yes girls my 'growler' has been very sore lately :rofl:


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Yes girls my 'growler' has been very sore lately :rofl:

lovely! thanks for sharing that lol

altho i have found i am more sensitive down there with this pregnancy so id put it all down to weird hormoans


----------



## Kylarsmom

CharlieKeys said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> As for this cervix nudging... how do you know thats waht it is?? Kendon is head down, and so was kylar the last 3 months, but ive been getting this STABBING pain just randomly, like ill be fine and drinking a glass of water and BAM stabbing pain in vag area to lower uterus. it could be his head, but i dont FEEL him moving his head... i never had this wtih kylar, so idk what it is??
> 
> I get this - that's him cervix nudging and it's bloody painful sometimes :)Click to expand...

good to know! yes it freakin hurts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies :hi:

AuntBug, hope your LO stays put for a wee while longer. 

Proudmommy you must be really relieved and such a bonus you can stay closer to home. :happydance:

My lady parts kinda hurt after sex these days... :TMI :blush: I even try and avoid at all costs now cos its just uncomfortable.

Been to physio and shes pleased im no worse than last time & I seem to be better with my spd than I have been in a while.. but to be fair ive not been doing bot all either. 

Been busy with my college assignments this week after work, ill be pleased when we break up for the summer. Ive 3 assignments to do before 23rd June and I never seem to find time to fit them in. Its a little stressful to say the least. 

Heat is still killing me. Bah, I think ill just have to put up with that one...

Ohhh and random but I had my casr washed & valeted today, it was one of those eco washes that use no water, my car looks new inside and the outside is looking good too. Im really pleased as my car was filthy inside from going upto the farm in the winter, Would deffo recommend these eco wash things. £20 and its fantastic. Certainly beats doing it myself. 

xx


----------



## sequeena

I think it's him headbutting my cervix that I can feel as he's head down now and yes it hurts. Also makes me walk a bit like john wayne!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: sex??? What's that?? I just have no desire to dtd at the moment :( poor OH! We tried it about 2 weeks ago and it was so painful and uncomfortable I'm not really in a hurry to do it again! 

What you studying at college Stef?


----------



## Stef

Lol. I wont be in a hurry to do it again either!! 

Im doing the access to higher education course, im applying for uni in september and im hoping to get into childrens nursing. Really hope I get a place as I never been more sure of what I want to do. Though I think ill have my work cut out studying at uni with 2 young children but it will be worth it in the end. Going to an open day the the uni i hope to get in this month & im rather looking forward to it. 

xx


----------



## sequeena

I've not had sex for about 2 months, am not going to! Unless it helps baby out of course :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

one bad thing about being on my own is i was dying for it in the early stages of pregnancy lol but im also happy i dont have to worry about dtd after having a baby, i made my oh wait 12 weeks after having zane :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you looked at the open uni? That's what I'm doing at the moment and it's easy cause you can do it at home :) well it's still hard cause you have to fit it around them still lol

Ahh glad there's not just a dry spell over here girls! :haha: I told OH to entertain himself if he gets that desperate! ;)


----------



## eandc123

Auntbug: I have everything crossed that your little one stays put x
Proudmommy: YEY! Glad things are looking up. 

All: My foof is fine. I didn't know it got painful :( And me and OH are still having sex. Just very limited positions to choose from now. Sorry if TMI but I got on top the other day and got stuck :( I have quite strong legs normally but obviously not strong enough to heave myself up and down :haha:


----------



## jett

AuntBug said:


> Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good.
> 
> So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. Doesn't look like I'll be an August mummy with you guys :cry:

wow AuntBug, I had not read as far back as that and missed your update, like everyone else really hopping your LO stays put for at least a few more week and that both you and her are fine. You and your LO are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Uhmm no I hadnt looked at open uni in all honesty. What do you do?

I didnt know I would be able to do that on open uni as 50% of it is clinic/hospital based. :shrug:

xx


----------



## hannpin

Just though i'd drop in and say hello :wave: I hope everyone is keeping well and your bumps are all behaving!! Not long now for you early Aug mummies (and you lot who have jumped into July) :haha:

Take care all... xxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

hannpin said:


> Just though i'd drop in and say hello :wave: I hope everyone is keeping well and your bumps are all behaving!! Not long now for you early Aug mummies (and you lot who have jumped into July) :haha:
> 
> Take care all... xxxx

nice to hear from you, i hope ur ok x


----------



## tjw

Thank you Hannpin :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone, it means a lot :hugs:

Good to hear from you Hannpin, hope you're doing well.


----------



## abs07

Good to hear from you hannpin! :)


----------



## Jodie.82

auntbug hope your LO stays put a bit longer and everything is ok :hugs:
proudmommy26 good nwes and glad bubs is head down :thumbup:
sequeena your comments crack me up! :haha:

my LO seems to be changing position every day or twoo but mostly sticking to side to side which isnt great! kicks and punches on each side and feels like he bounces back and forth! maybe becuase im short lol! 

sex......I wished! OH is terrified of bump I think and ive given up pressuring him into it about a week ago!

went for a 3 hour walk in the mountains today, was gorgeous! no longer feel the altitude either and it was 3700metres. bump got a bit stitchy feeling either side though does anyone else get that when walking?


----------



## mothercabbage

sex...what is that....is it that thing we did to get preg??:shrug::rofl::rofl: not seen much "action" at all in this preg, had a bit of bleeding early on so it scared us!:dohh: maybe to get baby moving at the end:thumbup:
:wave: hannpin and :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@jodie...if i walk a long way then i get a bit of a stitch now and again...have to stop walking and rub my side....thats when you know your preg...lol


----------



## Jodie.82

mothercabbage said:


> @jodie...if i walk a long way then i get a bit of a stitch now and again...have to stop walking and rub my side....thats when you know your preg...lol

yes thats exactly how it is, I wont worry then!


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin said:


> Just though i'd drop in and say hello :wave: I hope everyone is keeping well and your bumps are all behaving!! Not long now for you early Aug mummies (and you lot who have jumped into July) :haha:
> 
> Take care all... xxxx

Thanks hun! It's nice to see you back. I hope you're well xxx

Stef- I want to look into training to be a midwife. Only problem is, my degrees and qualifications have nothing to do with that, so it's going to be very different.
I've always found that going through labour is amazing, and all the times I've been in hospital. I've always wanted to help people. But we'll see how everything goes. Great idea though and if you have the dream, go for it!!! :thumbup:

I haven't really been up to sex much either. The strange thing is, I loved it with my other two pregnancies. But this one, I'm scared to have it :wacko: I know it's strange lol.

My heartburn was a lot better last night after having gaviscon, but now I've found the entire bottom of my stomach is killing me with pressure. It's as if he's lying on my nerve or something. Everytime I lied down, I couldn't get comfortable. 

Hope everyone is well :) xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stef said:


> Uhmm no I hadnt looked at open uni in all honesty. What do you do?
> 
> I didnt know I would be able to do that on open uni as 50% of it is clinic/hospital based. :shrug:
> 
> xx

I'm doing English literature but I have the chance to change to history :) Ahh yeah I'm not sure if they'll do courses like that then - no harm in looking though :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jodie.82 said:


> auntbug hope your LO stays put a bit longer and everything is ok :hugs:
> proudmommy26 good nwes and glad bubs is head down :thumbup:
> sequeena your comments crack me up! :haha:
> 
> my LO seems to be changing position every day or twoo but mostly sticking to side to side which isnt great! kicks and punches on each side and feels like he bounces back and forth! maybe becuase im short lol!
> 
> sex......I wished! OH is terrified of bump I think and ive given up pressuring him into it about a week ago!
> 
> went for a 3 hour walk in the mountains today, was gorgeous! no longer feel the altitude either and it was 3700metres. bump got a bit stitchy feeling either side though does anyone else get that when walking?

Ahh yes. I only have to walk around tescos for 5 mins and I get one - usually on my right hand side near my hip - which is usually where he's placed himself!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Vivienne said:


> sunshinegirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow I am so glad this is my first have no idea what is coming.....lol!!
> 
> Heartburn has now reached its worst peak ever, meds hospital gave are not touching it. Gaviscon gives slight relief for 20 mins. I can't laugh cough or move the wrong way without extreme pain at top of bump. Also feel weight of bump pulls the area and gives me a ripping feel. The worst pain is when baby girl decides to give me a swift kick there ah man double in pain....Back at hospital Tuesday can't wait.
> 
> I have my new moses basket I love it. Just want to put my little one in it now. 8 weeks or so left.....eeek!!!
> 
> I have it bad too. Have you tried Ranitidine? I've just been prescribed it by my GP as none of the standard Gaviscons/Mylantas/Titralac worked and to be honest they begin to taste as bad as the reflux after a while!:cry:Click to expand...

Yes I am on Ranitidine as well, don't make a difference. I was at hospital yesterday they going to send me for a liver scan to check gall stones. Just waiting for appointment. 

Baby is well measuring 1 week ahead nearly 5lb now. Head is still down and great news placenta has moved out of the way so they no longer worried about low lying placenta. I have to go back in 4 weeks because of this pain or sooner if it gets worse.

I am now finishing work a week earlier so last day is now 25th June.....so soon!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

well i guess im the odd ball bc we are having more sex now than we did in the beginning of pregnancy! lol! granted its not what it was pre pregnancy, but at first DH was impossible in the beginning, said it freaked him out that a baby was in there, and now im huge and he wants to do it... MEN ... weirdos... 

off to the dr in 15 minutes!! I start my non stress tests soon... twice a week.. ughh ;/ anyone else switched to every 2 weeks dr appts vs 1nce a month? I believe i start that now. after this appt that is. Have a great day girls!


----------



## moomin_troll

saw my mw today for my 31 week check up and she scared me to death!
first off it went great, bloods were good, as are iron levels and urine.
then she messured bump, she said he was transverse :S and then questioned if i felt like i was 31 weeks pregnant to which i said i never expected to be huge because i was small with zane n he was big.

she turned round n said that i was only messuring 28 weeks, so obviously a month behind where i shud be. she said this would stop me having a homebirth and i need a growth scan.

went for my growth scan and coreys perfect! hes head down and messuring exactly 31 weeks just like he should be.

panic over hahaha


----------



## sequeena

Bloody midwife :dohh: what a panic!!


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Bloody midwife :dohh: what a panic!!

im happy she was doing her job n i got a scan within a hour. but shes not very good. i havent even had my matb1 form yet :dohh: theres things she just doesnt remember to do and it is frustrating


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Bloody midwife :dohh: what a panic!!
> 
> im happy she was doing her job n i got a scan within a hour. but shes not very good. i havent even had my matb1 form yet :dohh: theres things she just doesnt remember to do and it is frustratingClick to expand...

Wow, doesn't she have them on her? Mine give me one as soon as I asked :wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

im seeing her again in 3 weeks so ile be asking for one then and demand it gets done lol luckly ive not needed it but thats not the point. 

oh well im happy i got to see corey again and zane was happy too and got his own picture printed off


----------



## Kylarsmom

im measuring 29 weeks at almost 32, but baby is measuring normal , as well ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> im measuring 29 weeks at almost 32, but baby is measuring normal , as well ;)

ive never really paid much attention to the messurments because they got it wrong with zane too but atleast i got a scan out of it and all is well.

my mw just called me to see how the scan went which was nice. now im stuffed after eating too much and zanes moaning so i cant be bothered with him right now


----------



## CharlieKeys

The thing with fundal height though, is a) can't it change depending on where they are/bladder full or empty etc and b) a lot of them measure from different points! My midwife yesterday measure really low down my pubic bone (which was different to when i got measured with stephen) and he was still a week ahead! :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s. Moomin - bet you're glad everything was ok and nothing to worry about! Still get your homebirth yes? :)


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> p.s. Moomin - bet you're glad everything was ok and nothing to worry about! Still get your homebirth yes? :)

yeah im really happy things are ok, on the way to the hospital i was feeling pretty selfish thinking this is all i need:dohh:

but very pleased hes ok and yes i still get my homebirth if he decided to come on his own lol


----------



## Stef

Proudmommy you should definateky look into it. My quals have nothing to do with childrens nursing either which is why im doing the access course first. Just received confirmation from teesside uni tonight that i have a 'place' on their open day. Cant wait.

Moomin, argh I hate it when MW's do that, with my first she told me i was measuring too far infront and was sent for an emergency scan and all was O.K.

I have my 30wk MW appointment on Tuesday, cant wait to hear her little HB again :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> saw my mw today for my 31 week check up and she scared me to death!
> first off it went great, bloods were good, as are iron levels and urine.
> then she messured bump, she said he was transverse :S and then questioned if i felt like i was 31 weeks pregnant to which i said i never expected to be huge because i was small with zane n he was big.
> 
> she turned round n said that i was only messuring 28 weeks, so obviously a month behind where i shud be. she said this would stop me having a homebirth and i need a growth scan.
> 
> went for my growth scan and coreys perfect! hes head down and messuring exactly 31 weeks just like he should be.
> 
> panic over hahaha

glad all was ok in the end, they can bloody scare you cant they! :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

i did have a moment while telling my mum i needed to go hospital where i wanted to burst into tears lol

i have no idea where my babies hide to make me messure smaller then i am lol


----------



## Jodie.82

ps Ive still got 4 weeks to wait for my midwife to be back! cant wait to see her and check all is ok! im wondering whether I can get OH to measure me, are there any reliable websites to advise on this stuff?


----------



## moomin_troll

i wouldnt trust ur oh to messure u as he has to feel exactly where baby is and to no what hes feeling lol

thats annoying ur mw is away, dont u have another u can see in the mean time?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello all, just popping to say hi!

I'm exhausted. That's all. Night all, sleep well!


----------



## sam76

Hello all, hope were all well, just thought i pop on to let you know i had a 4d scan done, it was amazing, my little man, looks the image of his brother!!! not sure how i attach pics, have tried, but no luck!!


----------



## moomin_troll

i would be in bed myself but im too busy eating ice lollys instead hahaha

ive been meaning to get a early night for the past 30 weeks


----------



## sam76

hope it has worked!!! what do you think Ladies!!


----------



## moomin_troll

gorgeous pictures! i was very tempted to get 4d scan done


----------



## moomin_troll

i think coreys gone transverse again as hes really pushing on my sides(ouch), that or hes doing the splits hahaha


----------



## AuntBug

Love the pics Sam!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> i wouldnt trust ur oh to messure u as he has to feel exactly where baby is and to no what hes feeling lol
> 
> thats annoying ur mw is away, dont u have another u can see in the mean time?

when the midwife does it she measures from pubic bone to the top of my womb which we can feel. came out 29cms, should be 31 for 31 weeks but bubs is laying sideways.....

no and I havent seen her since 27 weeks so I dont really know what else to do other than hope all is ok! :shrug:


----------



## Jodie.82

wow sam those pics are gorgeous!


----------



## ProudMommy26

What a little cutie Sam! Adorable x


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt trust ur oh to messure u as he has to feel exactly where baby is and to no what hes feeling lol
> 
> thats annoying ur mw is away, dont u have another u can see in the mean time?
> 
> when the midwife does it she measures from pubic bone to the top of my womb which we can feel. came out 29cms, should be 31 for 31 weeks but bubs is laying sideways.....
> 
> no and I havent seen her since 27 weeks so I dont really know what else to do other than hope all is ok! :shrug:Click to expand...

thats awful that ur just being left to it:(
u cud always give messuring ago but dont take it too seriously.
yesterday my mw said corey was lying sideways and messuring too small (28wks n im almost 32) but at my scan he was head down and perfect size lol


----------



## Vivienne

sunshinegirl said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshinegirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow I am so glad this is my first have no idea what is coming.....lol!!
> 
> Heartburn has now reached its worst peak ever, meds hospital gave are not touching it. Gaviscon gives slight relief for 20 mins. I can't laugh cough or move the wrong way without extreme pain at top of bump. Also feel weight of bump pulls the area and gives me a ripping feel. The worst pain is when baby girl decides to give me a swift kick there ah man double in pain....Back at hospital Tuesday can't wait.
> 
> I have my new moses basket I love it. Just want to put my little one in it now. 8 weeks or so left.....eeek!!!
> 
> I have it bad too. Have you tried Ranitidine? I've just been prescribed it by my GP as none of the standard Gaviscons/Mylantas/Titralac worked and to be honest they begin to taste as bad as the reflux after a while!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am on Ranitidine as well, don't make a difference. I was at hospital yesterday they going to send me for a liver scan to check gall stones. Just waiting for appointment.
> 
> Baby is well measuring 1 week ahead nearly 5lb now. Head is still down and great news placenta has moved out of the way so they no longer worried about low lying placenta. I have to go back in 4 weeks because of this pain or sooner if it gets worse.
> 
> I am now finishing work a week earlier so last day is now 25th June.....so soon!!!Click to expand...

OH that sux for you :( But awesome about the placenta not being so previa anymore!


----------



## Vivienne

moomin_troll said:


> i think coreys gone transverse again as hes really pushing on my sides(ouch), that or hes doing the splits hahaha

My lad is transverse. Punch to the left, kick to the right. He's pushing off each side like some sort of ride!


----------



## moomin_troll

Vivienne said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i think coreys gone transverse again as hes really pushing on my sides(ouch), that or hes doing the splits hahaha
> 
> My lad is transverse. Punch to the left, kick to the right. He's pushing off each side like some sort of ride!Click to expand...

i get a kick in my side and ribs and at the same time a punch in my cervix hahaha
but from yesterday i think he goes from transverse to head down alot lol


----------



## tjw

Great pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## abs07

Awwww Sam it looks like he's smiling in that first one!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol


----------



## BattyNora

Lovely pics! 

AuntBug - a bit late but hoping you're feeling alright and your babs sits tight for a while yet! :D

Moomin - good luck tonight. I would love to be going for a homebirth, more and more the last few weeks I've wished I was, but bits and pieces mean it isn't ideally. I'm hoping next time! :D


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i wouldnt trust ur oh to messure u as he has to feel exactly where baby is and to no what hes feeling lol
> 
> thats annoying ur mw is away, dont u have another u can see in the mean time?
> 
> when the midwife does it she measures from pubic bone to the top of my womb which we can feel. came out 29cms, should be 31 for 31 weeks but bubs is laying sideways.....
> 
> no and I havent seen her since 27 weeks so I dont really know what else to do other than hope all is ok! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thats awful that ur just being left to it:(
> u cud always give messuring ago but dont take it too seriously.
> yesterday my mw said corey was lying sideways and messuring too small (28wks n im almost 32) but at my scan he was head down and perfect size lolClick to expand...

I know, its a bit scary! but she is so laid back and guess she thought everything was ok with me but I think now is an important time to be checking those things. she sort of works doing her own thing and I dont really want to go down the hospital route here, not sure they would do much either!

ah maybe he moved on the way to the scan lol!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol

good luck! let me know all the tips you get please :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol

Have fun!! :)

I think this little boy has turned again, his head is hitting my ribs really hard as he jumps :haha: Ouch!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol
> 
> good luck! let me know all the tips you get please :)Click to expand...

thats a shame, sometimes its nice having laid back people around u but sometimes u need someone to do their job.

homebirth group was good, it was just women sat around having a chat more then anything and not even really about homebirths lol so i cant give u many tips from that lol

but im planning a home water birth and will be using hypnobirthing, ive already listened to a cd once and i could feel myself going under which was weird. the only thing i need to get in is towels as my doula is bringing shower curtains to cover the floor and sofa. ive also bought maternity pads to cover my sofa and bed lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

is anyone else STARVING ALL THE TIME!!!! Ugh im just soooooo hungry!!!!!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol
> 
> good luck! let me know all the tips you get please :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats a shame, sometimes its nice having laid back people around u but sometimes u need someone to do their job.
> 
> homebirth group was good, it was just women sat around having a chat more then anything and not even really about homebirths lol so i cant give u many tips from that lol
> 
> but im planning a home water birth and will be using hypnobirthing, ive already listened to a cd once and i could feel myself going under which was weird. the only thing i need to get in is towels as my doula is bringing shower curtains to cover the floor and sofa. ive also bought maternity pads to cover my sofa and bed lolClick to expand...

glad it was good, nice just to chat to people planning the same I reckon!

yes ive listened to the hypnobirthing a couple of nights now, managed to download it online. it definitely relaxes me!


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> ive got a homebirth support group tonight :D so looking forward to that, altho ive been in my pjs all day hahaha i really should get dressed lol
> 
> good luck! let me know all the tips you get please :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats a shame, sometimes its nice having laid back people around u but sometimes u need someone to do their job.
> 
> homebirth group was good, it was just women sat around having a chat more then anything and not even really about homebirths lol so i cant give u many tips from that lol
> 
> but im planning a home water birth and will be using hypnobirthing, ive already listened to a cd once and i could feel myself going under which was weird. the only thing i need to get in is towels as my doula is bringing shower curtains to cover the floor and sofa. ive also bought maternity pads to cover my sofa and bed lolClick to expand...

Aww! That's brilliant. I've always wanted a home birth. Was expecting it this time, but there's too many risks because of my past problems in my pregnancies. I'm sure it will be an amazing experience for you :)

There's a great documentary I've found talking about home births and hospitals. Here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss-YCkijoOE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxJ-180gsVU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zscyj6pvbg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txNQ3Vl0Xj0&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncj4UrHlDTU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbnIQ3Nsw_U&feature=related

Sorry for the spam of videos xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Cool, I will watch those :D

Where can you download stuff for hypnobirthing? I looked into the classes but bit pricey :(
So long as my house is ready, I'm hoping for a homebirth too, got a group thing to go to next Wednesday, but Mark is away so I'll prob be the only billy-no-hubbie!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I've just watched half of the first video and I'm gobsmacked! So glad I live in the UK as opposed to the states!! Madness...


----------



## mothercabbage

well here i am at a milestone i so badly wanted to get to...30 weeks!!! in the final quater of pregnancy and feeling great, bit nervous but very excited, i hope all you girls are well!:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> well here i am at a milestone i so badly wanted to get to...30 weeks!!! in the final quater of pregnancy and feeling great, bit nervous but very excited, i hope all you girls are well!:thumbup:

Happy 30 weeks!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: thanx proudmommy:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Cat just got a got sharp kick from bump. Scared the dickens out of him!:haha:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Anyone else hit 30 weeks & suddenly not felt quite so great?? I really hope it's not all downhill from here. I think I've been quite lucky so far, so I'm feeling a bit negative now... just this week I've been diagnosed with low iron, my hips have started aching, and I'm not sleeping well (I wake up uncomfortable & seem to be rolling over every 10 minutes, which is a mission in itself) & thanks to the lack of sleep I feel like a zombie at work. Ugh :-(


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> Anyone else hit 30 weeks & suddenly not felt quite so great?? I really hope it's not all downhill from here. I think I've been quite lucky so far, so I'm feeling a bit negative now... just this week I've been diagnosed with low iron, my hips have started aching, and I'm not sleeping well (I wake up uncomfortable & seem to be rolling over every 10 minutes, which is a mission in itself) & thanks to the lack of sleep I feel like a zombie at work. Ugh :-(

Yep, I'm with you hun. Time really feels like it's going to drag now. Especially when feeling like this.

Just curious. How are you all with your weight?
I've just weighed myself (it's been a while) and before I became pregnant I was 7 stone 10. Now I'm nearly 10 stone. 
I don't remember putting this much weight on with my other pregnancies and the strange thing is, I'm not putting that much on my body so it must be all baby??


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Just curious. How are you all with your weight?

I was 9.5 stone pre-pregnancy & last time I checked (about a week ago) I'd put on almost 2 stone. Hoping I don't put on a huge amount more, as I know I'll have to work really hard to shift it (I'm slim, but have never been one of those people that can eat whatever I like & not gain weight!)


----------



## moomin_troll

i was very under weight thru stress during early pregnancy around 8stone and i think ive gained around 8 lbs, my scales are rubbish. with zane i went from 8 half stone to 10 half stone. but the next day after giving birth i dropped 1 half stone :S so my bump weighed a ton lol


----------



## AuntBug

Mark&Annie said:


> I've just watched half of the first video and I'm gobsmacked! So glad I live in the UK as opposed to the states!! Madness...

These clips are from "the business of being born" a documentary by Ricki Lake. While it is definitely true that almost everyone in the US gives birth in hospital, she did have an agenda with the movie, so keep biases In mind. I watched it while I was TTC and it swung the pendulum far in the other direction.

Also, our systems aren't really set up well for home birth yet. From reading posts from the UK ladies, it seems you have most of the preventative care, us, and screenings we do here. Then your risk assessed for home birth, correct?

From what I understand, women who choose that route here often don't get that level of screening. If I didn't see a high risk OB due to my ripe old age of 35 they would never have found the blood flow issues in my cord, I would have just lost her. If I wanted a homebirth I would have searched for a midwife, not am OB.

I think it's great your system is set up for both, but we have a long way to go. We just have to take time to find the right doc. Gas and air sounds pretty good too, we only have 3 hospitals in the country that used it last I checked.


----------



## AuntBug

mothercabbage said:


> well here i am at a milestone i so badly wanted to get to...30 weeks!!! in the final quater of pregnancy and feeling great, bit nervous but very excited, i hope all you girls are well!:thumbup:

Happy 30 weeks :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Very interesting Auntbug... yes we get screened and given a 'risk' level, but if you wanted to even a high risk mother could demand a homebirth, on your head be it kind of way. I don't think anyone does, but I guess because of our health system we can as opposed to you guys that have private health care. You get treated the same all the way, especially since you don't know until it happen if you can actually achieve your homebirth, some woman have to get transfered to hospital mid birth like my sister in law who had an undiagnosed breech. she managed to have it vaginally but had to complete her labour at hospital due to the possibility of needing a c-sec, and bleeding etc.
My fingers are crossed all goes soothly for my birth and we can stay at home!


----------



## Mark&Annie

ProudMommy26 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else hit 30 weeks & suddenly not felt quite so great?? I really hope it's not all downhill from here. I think I've been quite lucky so far, so I'm feeling a bit negative now... just this week I've been diagnosed with low iron, my hips have started aching, and I'm not sleeping well (I wake up uncomfortable & seem to be rolling over every 10 minutes, which is a mission in itself) & thanks to the lack of sleep I feel like a zombie at work. Ugh :-(
> 
> Yep, I'm with you hun. Time really feels like it's going to drag now. Especially when feeling like this.
> 
> Just curious. How are you all with your weight?
> I've just weighed myself (it's been a while) and before I became pregnant I was 7 stone 10. Now I'm nearly 10 stone.
> I don't remember putting this much weight on with my other pregnancies and the strange thing is, I'm not putting that much on my body so it must be all baby??Click to expand...

I'm low in iron too! Got my lovely tablets that seem to bung me up even more than I was before! LOL :D Yeah feeling the physical difficulties more now, lower back pain and wobbly pelvis, but this is the home stretch! I refuse to get down, I'm gonna have my baby soon!!

I was 8 1/2 stone, now almost 11 stone, joy!


----------



## moomin_troll

my mw asked if i was taking any vitamins when i last saw her n i said no why. and she was amazed as apparently my iron levels are great.....i eat so much junk lol she said i must be doing something right :S lol

zanes at his ganmas as he calls her tonight so im thinking i might be a loser and get a take away for 1 and try to sort out zanes playroom, hes got so many toys i need a bigger house


----------



## mothercabbage

weight has gone from 9st 12lb to 11st 9lb 6oz's as of last night :argh: im also feeling totally shit!! tired all over again, but sleep is torture, cant get comfy but when i do it only lasts an hour or two as i have to get up to pee or my hip goes numb and i have to attempt to turn over!! also my bump feels stretched to the limit and i still have 10 weeks of this to go, im so down in the dumps today and i started today on a high:shrug: the joys of pregnancy eh!


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> weight has gone from 9st 12lb to 11st 9lb 6oz's as of last night :argh: im also feeling totally shit!! tired all over again, but sleep is torture, cant get comfy but when i do it only lasts an hour or two as i have to get up to pee or my hip goes numb and i have to attempt to turn over!! also my bump feels stretched to the limit and i still have 10 weeks of this to go, im so down in the dumps today and i started today on a high:shrug: the joys of pregnancy eh!

I know what you mean about your bump being stretched to the limit. I keep looking at mine and it feels so thin and how on earth can my bump get any bigger?! I was never this big whilst carrying the girls.
I hope you feel better hun. Try and get some rest when you can and make yourself a nice cup of hot chocolate or something and put your feet up. Hopefully tomorrow you'll feel better :hugs:
10 weeks does sound a long time I know, especially when you're aching. But the time will come and you'll soon have your beautiful little baby in your arms :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

heyyy ladies! I've put on just over 2 stone I think! I lost half a stone a few weeks ago but that's gone back on!! :haha:

Everyone who sees me keep saying to me 'oh your bump has dropped really low' - don't really know what it means apart from I have a lower bump, but they said it never got like this with S! :shrug: and I think he's starting to engage cause my pelvis is killing me and I can feel him moving really really low! :( Is that what a baby engaging feels like?

Also... what actually is hypnobirthing? (sorry if that's a stupid question!) and do you think it actually works??


----------



## moomin_troll

hypnobirthing is when u basicaly hypnotise urself to deal with pain, its very mind over matter and that u can actualy turn pain down by relaxing and breathing.

ive listened to me cd once and i could feel it working, i was goin under so i kept opening my eyes lol plus breathing helps u with pain anyway so it just makes sence to me


----------



## moomin_troll

wooo i just weighed myself with my rubbish scales and it says ive gained around 17lbs since getting my bfp :happydance: but i really cant see where this weigh is other then my bump......possibly my jelly ass lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I have a jelly everything! :(


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls I feel so down at the moment, I am a failiure :cry: I had to go back onto anti depressants today. I was really hoping I could say that yes I have depression but I managed my pregnancy without medication and here I am 8 weeks from the end giving up :cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Oh girls I feel so down at the moment, I am a failiure :cry: I had to go back onto anti depressants today. I was really hoping I could say that yes I have depression but I managed my pregnancy without medication and here I am 8 weeks from the end giving up :cry:

u havent given up! is it ur doc that put u back on or ur choice?
obviously i dont no about ur depression but have u tried counciling?:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Sequeena - you're not a failure!! In the long run if you really felt that down that going on the anti-Depressents are going to help you and your baby. A happy mummy = a happy mummy and you recognising that you needed help (by any means) which you know is a big step! Remember you really are not a failure!!


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I have a jelly everything! :(

my physio said my bum was as soft as pudding hahaha
i have got a cross trainer as i wanted to tone up n exercise during this pregnancy and thats gone down the pan...i dont have the drive to get the body i want


----------



## sequeena

It was my choice in the end. My doctor has said all along that if I ever feel that I need to come back onto them then it's fine. I'm on 10mg paroxetine. I don't want to have a very high dose yet as I may cope on the 10mg and the upside it's safe for pregnancy and breast feeding so no chopping and changing when Thomas arrives.

We've been having a lot of financial troubles lately to the point we're filling out a homeless application with our council. My OH is having problems in work, has to drop his hours which means a cut of £6,000 so we're being battered from all sides :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

That must be so stressful :( The last thing you both need! I know it might not seem like it but things can only get better! Can I ask why you might be made homeless?? :(


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> That must be so stressful :( The last thing you both need! I know it might not seem like it but things can only get better! Can I ask why you might be made homeless?? :(

We won't be able to afford our rented house and even with a cut of £6,000 my OH somehow earns too much for housing benefits/council tax benefits (he'll be earning just under £13,000 p/a).


----------



## moomin_troll

we were made homeless when zane was 3 months, even tho we had a eviction notice the council wouldnt help us so make sure u get ur name on other housing associations lists.
we had to move in with my mum, 3 of us in 1 room, so i no how stressful that side of it is and we also earned too much even tho we were stuggling.

i hope ur council is better the my local council and u get the help u need


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> we were made homeless when zane was 3 months, even tho we had a eviction notice the council wouldnt help us so make sure u get ur name on other housing associations lists.
> we had to move in with my mum, 3 of us in 1 room, so i no how stressful that side of it is and we also earned too much even tho we were stuggling.
> 
> i hope ur council is better the my local council and u get the help u need

Thanks hun, luckily we got in contact with Shelter (a homeless charity, I can't even remember how we heard about them) and we thankfully qualify for legal aid with one of their advisors. She's taking us on and has said that the council HAVE to help us because it's law or something. Even though we have a home we are living there at the expense of everything else (behind in bills etc) so it's unreasonable for the council to expect us to live there when we can't.

I'm so ashamed :(


----------



## moomin_troll

money troubles are nothing to be ashamed about!


----------



## sequeena

I know but with Thomas so close we shouldn't be worrying about this :(


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> I've just watched half of the first video and I'm gobsmacked! So glad I live in the UK as opposed to the states!! Madness...
> 
> These clips are from "the business of being born" a documentary by Ricki Lake. While it is definitely true that almost everyone in the US gives birth in hospital, she did have an agenda with the movie, so keep biases In mind. I watched it while I was TTC and it swung the pendulum far in the other direction.
> 
> Also, our systems aren't really set up well for home birth yet. From reading posts from the UK ladies, it seems you have most of the preventative care, us, and screenings we do here. Then your risk assessed for home birth, correct?
> 
> From what I understand, women who choose that route here often don't get that level of screening. If I didn't see a high risk OB due to my ripe old age of 35 they would never have found the blood flow issues in my cord, I would have just lost her. If I wanted a homebirth I would have searched for a midwife, not am OB.
> 
> I think it's great your system is set up for both, but we have a long way to go. We just have to take time to find the right doc. Gas and air sounds pretty good too, we only have 3 hospitals in the country that used it last I checked.Click to expand...

You're very right about the states here. The thought NEVER crossed my mind to even consider a midwife, it's just not an option here. Plus, watching these videos scare me with the talk about medical decisions being made based upon monetary things, not the health of the baby :nope: Just one more thing I shouldn't be looking at during this stage! :wacko:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I had my first non stress test today at the hospital! Im sure ive told you all but i have to go twice a week! ugh! every monday and friday! But it actually wasnt bad at all and the nurses there are very nice and informative! they explained everything so well and it was really cool! i will be having him there too so i got to be where ill be staying when i have Kendon, which is really cool to get comfy with my surroundings, plus all those same nurses will be there and they said we'd get to know each other pretty well as often as ill be coming! makes me feel so much more relaxed about it instead of it being some strange scary hospital, ya know?! Oh and the stress test went fine, his heartrate accelerated when it was supposed to and he HATED the stuff strapped to my belly! They second they put it on me he FREAKED out and was kicking the stuff all over the place i thought he was going to mess up the machine he was going so crazy in there, ive never felt anything like it in either of my pregnancies!! haha!! silly boy!


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> weight has gone from 9st 12lb to 11st 9lb 6oz's as of last night :argh: im also feeling totally shit!! tired all over again, but sleep is torture, cant get comfy but when i do it only lasts an hour or two as i have to get up to pee or my hip goes numb and i have to attempt to turn over!! also my bump feels stretched to the limit and i still have 10 weeks of this to go, im so down in the dumps today and i started today on a high:shrug: the joys of pregnancy eh!
> 
> I know what you mean about your bump being stretched to the limit. I keep looking at mine and it feels so thin and how on earth can my bump get any bigger?! I was never this big whilst carrying the girls.
> I hope you feel better hun. Try and get some rest when you can and make yourself a nice cup of hot chocolate or something and put your feet up. Hopefully tomorrow you'll feel better :hugs:
> 10 weeks does sound a long time I know, especially when you're aching. But the time will come and you'll soon have your beautiful little baby in your arms :)Click to expand...

this cheered me up! just to know someone else feels the same makes it "ok" thanks for your kind words!:flower: xxx :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Sequeena, I have been on low dose anti-depressants right through, it is nothing to be ashamed or embarrassed about. Healthy happy mum= healthy baby. And as for your housing situation, let your OH and the lawyer do the hard yards and you try to relax. I know it's hard but please do not get yourself worked up, just concentrate on Thomas and you. :hugs:

I wish you all could give birth in NZ. It is unbelievable how much money plays a part in the birth process in the northern hemisphere ! It is so wrong :growlmad:

In NZ it's totally free, money does not come into it. You can choose midwives or OBGYN's, doula's, hospitals, birthing centres or at home no matter your age or risk. The medical profession really listens to the woman and gives all the options and all the outcomes. You can have gas and air, pethidine, epidurals, walking epidurals, water births.

These are all things I thought were common in the developed world until I lived in the states last year and saw actually what happened there!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Not sure whether you ladies have seen her post already, but Lotty has had her boy... 9 weeks early!! And is doing well.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/639534-my-baby-boy-arrived-31-weeks.html

Congrats Lotty xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> weight has gone from 9st 12lb to 11st 9lb 6oz's as of last night :argh: im also feeling totally shit!! tired all over again, but sleep is torture, cant get comfy but when i do it only lasts an hour or two as i have to get up to pee or my hip goes numb and i have to attempt to turn over!! also my bump feels stretched to the limit and i still have 10 weeks of this to go, im so down in the dumps today and i started today on a high:shrug: the joys of pregnancy eh!
> 
> I know what you mean about your bump being stretched to the limit. I keep looking at mine and it feels so thin and how on earth can my bump get any bigger?! I was never this big whilst carrying the girls.
> I hope you feel better hun. Try and get some rest when you can and make yourself a nice cup of hot chocolate or something and put your feet up. Hopefully tomorrow you'll feel better :hugs:
> 10 weeks does sound a long time I know, especially when you're aching. But the time will come and you'll soon have your beautiful little baby in your arms :)Click to expand...
> 
> this cheered me up! just to know someone else feels the same makes it "ok" thanks for your kind words!:flower: xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww no problem hun and hope you're feeling better today. Yay for the weekend!!!! :flower:

Sequeena. So sorry you're going through a hard time. Really hope things improve for you. Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i read about lotty and it never even entered my head that she was the 1st August mommy! major congrats lotty !!:happydance:
how is eveyone today, im a bit more cheery today, managing to poo everyday for the last 4 days seems to have me smiling....what on earth has pregnancy done to my brain!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> i read about lotty and it never even entered my head that she was the 1st August mommy! major congrats lotty !!:happydance:
> how is eveyone today, im a bit more cheery today, managing to poo everyday for the last 4 days seems to have me smiling....what on earth has pregnancy done to my brain!:dohh::rofl:

Haha! That's good :)
I'm not too bad today, mainly because the sun is shining for once. So planning on taking the girls out. Are you up to much today? xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well the sun is shining here too, so im going to take a walk up to my Grans grave, its her (what would have been 99th) birthday, she only passed away in january, had my cry and emotional day yesterday, so hopefully that has passed, going to leave a nice bunch of flowers for her:happydance: then going to take DS to the park, im feeling happy and positive today...just had an "off" day yesterday i think...do you have any plans for today? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@myself...you already said your taking the girls out:dohh: sttoooopid mothercab!! :haha: xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> well the sun is shining here too, so im going to take a walk up to my Grans grave, its her (what would have been 99th) birthday, she only passed away in january, had my cry and emotional day yesterday, so hopefully that has passed, going to leave a nice bunch of flowers for her:happydance: then going to take DS to the park, im feeling happy and positive today...just had an "off" day yesterday i think...do you have any plans for today? x

Aww! Sorry about your Nan passing away. But she lived a very long life and I'm sure she wouldn't want you to be upset. I lost my Nans not very long ago and they was 93 and 87. So good ages too. Still miss them both very much though and it's hard thinking I'll never see them again. 
Hope you have a nice day hun and the weather sticks to being sunny. It's been very confusing the last week with it constantly raining, then sunny again :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well the sun is shining here too, so im going to take a walk up to my Grans grave, its her (what would have been 99th) birthday, she only passed away in january, had my cry and emotional day yesterday, so hopefully that has passed, going to leave a nice bunch of flowers for her:happydance: then going to take DS to the park, im feeling happy and positive today...just had an "off" day yesterday i think...do you have any plans for today? x
> 
> Aww! Sorry about your Nan passing away. But she lived a very long life and I'm sure she wouldn't want you to be upset. I lost my Nans not very long ago and they was 93 and 87. So good ages too. Still miss them both very much though and it's hard thinking I'll never see them again.
> Hope you have a nice day hun and the weather sticks to being sunny. It's been very confusing the last week with it constantly raining, then sunny again :haha:Click to expand...

you must live close to me, thats how our weather was, one minute pouring down and the next soooo hot! 
hope you have a nice day too, im going to get myself and DS sorted,DD is with her "sperm donor" today so one less to worry about i suppose!:thumbup:..xx


----------



## tjw

Congrats to Lotty!! Have updated first post and also posted on her birth announcement thread :thumbup:

I've been having contractions on and off last few days following a huge family drama that I have been dragged into against my will. The contractions get down to 5/6 mins apart and around 50-60seconds long at a time and then they start to level out and go away again. Stress levels are very high at the moment and if the contractions keep happening over the weekend I am going in on Monday to get checked out again. Was checked yesterday and no further dilation or effacement but they said to go back every few days if it continues.


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Congrats to Lotty!! Have updated first post and also posted on her birth announcement thread :thumbup:
> 
> I've been having contractions on and off last few days following a huge family drama that I have been dragged into against my will. Stress levels are very high at the moment and if the contractions keep happening over the weekend I am going in on Monday to get checked out again. Was checked yesterday and no further dilation or effacement but they said to go back every few days if it continues.

Hope everything is ok hun and things get less stressful for you. There's nothing worse than family drama :( xxx


----------



## abs07

Lol mothercabbage - we get excited over the smallest things!! This low iron thing is kicking my butt for sure! All I worry about is when I go to the bathroom!! 

Yay!! Congrats Lotty!!! So weird to log in and see 1 baby born!! Soooo exciting!! :)


----------



## SarahJane

There are actually 4 august babies born - Riley Rae, Harri and Evelyn were born in April after lengthy labours - they grew their wings but they were babies born. Just felt a little hurt to see the change in title as my baby existed too. I am sure tasha and hannpin could possibly feel the same way.:cry:

Congrats to Lotty on the birth of the 4th August baby :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

the times im pregnant are the times surrounded by so much family stress :dohh:

its now pouring down here so my garden still looks like a jungle...i need to mow my lawn. so im trying to sort my house out ready for corey to turn up and listening to 100 best selling songs of the 90's and listening to Baz Luhrmann-everybodys free. totaly forgot about this but the words make a lot of sense


----------



## hannpin

Congrats Lottie, I hope baby Enzo is doing well xxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Vivienne said:


> Sequeena, I have been on low dose anti-depressants right through, it is nothing to be ashamed or embarrassed about. Healthy happy mum= healthy baby. And as for your housing situation, let your OH and the lawyer do the hard yards and you try to relax. I know it's hard but please do not get yourself worked up, just concentrate on Thomas and you. :hugs:
> 
> I wish you all could give birth in NZ. It is unbelievable how much money plays a part in the birth process in the northern hemisphere ! It is so wrong :growlmad:
> 
> In NZ it's totally free, money does not come into it. You can choose midwives or OBGYN's, doula's, hospitals, birthing centres or at home no matter your age or risk. The medical profession really listens to the woman and gives all the options and all the outcomes. You can have gas and air, pethidine, epidurals, walking epidurals, water births.
> 
> These are all things I thought were common in the developed world until I lived in the states last year and saw actually what happened there!

Everything in the UK is free too? We can all choose what birth we want but it we're high risk, such as previous medical complications or problems in pregnancy, overweight etc etc then our birth experience will probably be more medical than anything else. They have to cover their backs and make sure the women giving birth who are high risk are looked after too.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Lotty!! Didn't click that he was an August baby :) :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Oh my God it didn't even click. Lottie congratulations :hugs:

Thanks for the support girls, it means a lot :) I'm still trying to come to terms with going back onto anti depressants. When I told my mother last night she just said 'Well what about the baby!!' as if I'm intentionally hurting him or something :cry:


----------



## tjw

SarahJane said:


> There are actually 4 august babies born - Riley Rae, Harri and Evelyn were born in April after lengthy labours - they grew their wings but they were babies born. Just felt a little hurt to see the change in title as my baby existed too. I am sure tasha and hannpin could possibly feel the same way.:cry:
> 
> Congrats to Lotty on the birth of the 4th August baby :hugs:

I do apologise ladies, I had meant to re-add the last part of the original thread title as did not mean to delete that part of it. It was my mistake not to preview the change before clicking submit. I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

loving the new thread title, im sure no harm was intended when it was changed earlier :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Lotty! Glad he's doing well.

29 weeks today :happydance: Another milestone down.


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Congrats Lotty! Glad he's doing well.
> 
> 29 weeks today :happydance: Another milestone down.

Happy 29 weeks :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Thank you so much for changing the title back TJW, it means a lot to us angel mummies as we don't have much to acknowledge our babies when they are gone. 

I was probably a little over sensitive earlier too as I had just been to the cemetary so no offence at all intended xxx


----------



## tjw

SarahJane said:


> Thank you so much for changing the title back TJW, it means a lot to us angel mummies as we don't have much to acknowledge our babies when they are gone.
> 
> I was probably a little over sensitive earlier too as I had just been to the cemetary so no offence at all intended xxx

No offence taken at all hon, I do understand, as have 4 angels altogether myself xx


----------



## SarahJane

tjw said:


> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for changing the title back TJW, it means a lot to us angel mummies as we don't have much to acknowledge our babies when they are gone.
> 
> I was probably a little over sensitive earlier too as I had just been to the cemetary so no offence at all intended xxx
> 
> No offence taken at all hon, I do understand, as have 4 angels altogether myself xxClick to expand...

love to your angels :kiss::flower::hugs:


----------



## tjw

SarahJane said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for changing the title back TJW, it means a lot to us angel mummies as we don't have much to acknowledge our babies when they are gone.
> 
> I was probably a little over sensitive earlier too as I had just been to the cemetary so no offence at all intended xxx
> 
> No offence taken at all hon, I do understand, as have 4 angels altogether myself xxClick to expand...
> 
> love to your angels :kiss::flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hon, love to all our Angels xx

Have changed title again as have realised JohnsPrincess also has an Angel. So we have 4 Angels and 1 boy so far xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: to angel mummy's!! xxx

hope everyone is well today...im ok, tired..but ok, wonder if the "bloom" is over:shrug: x


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies.

Been away for a few days so just quickly popping on to say Hi. Hope every one is well and congrats to Lotty. 

I will be around later to catch up on the thread properly. Hope your all enjoying the weekend. 

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: to angel mummy's!! xxx
> 
> hope everyone is well today...im ok, tired..but ok, wonder if the "bloom" is over:shrug: x

It might be the crappy weather! Me and LO have been tired all day so just crashed out pretty much! Not much to do when the weather is horrible!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats to Lotty ;)

Spent Friday night in the ER after waking up at midnight to horrrrrrible pain in my lower right side and back. The pain was almost as painful as when I had my son, but it was consistent pain, unlike contractions. they hooked me up to a monitor and i couldnt even lie in the bed for them to check on my baby bc i was in so much pain and couldnt lay still i had to get up and down and move around it was awful. they finally gave me some pain meds that helped me hold still for a little while but then i was back to hurting again an hr later... and started feeling painful contractions.. They checked my cervix and i was at a 2, but they said that was not really much to worry about since it was my 2nd baby and i hadnt started effacing or anything like that. but they did give me a shot to stop my contractions and new different pain meds. Then they tested my urine and said i was dehydrated so got me on an IV.. but my bloods and everything else looked fine so they dont really know what was causing the pain.. but either the IV or the contraction medicine helped bc it did not return once the pain meds wore off in the morning. had an ultrasound and baby was fine, amniotic fluid was a little low but not significantly. been resting all day since getting home at 9am sat morning and im still exhausted, but no pain so that is all i can ask for ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

i saw this on ur facebook! cant believe u can get so much pain from being dehydrated :( cant believe ur 2cm dilated aswel, i really cant see me being dilated at all yet lol

hope u start to feel abit better soon x


----------



## tjw

Glad you're okay now hon, what a scare!! :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Glad you're feeling better Kylarsmom :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats to Lotty ;)
> 
> Spent Friday night in the ER after waking up at midnight to horrrrrrible pain in my lower right side and back. The pain was almost as painful as when I had my son, but it was consistent pain, unlike contractions. they hooked me up to a monitor and i couldnt even lie in the bed for them to check on my baby bc i was in so much pain and couldnt lay still i had to get up and down and move around it was awful. they finally gave me some pain meds that helped me hold still for a little while but then i was back to hurting again an hr later... and started feeling painful contractions.. They checked my cervix and i was at a 2, but they said that was not really much to worry about since it was my 2nd baby and i hadnt started effacing or anything like that. but they did give me a shot to stop my contractions and new different pain meds. Then they tested my urine and said i was dehydrated so got me on an IV.. but my bloods and everything else looked fine so they dont really know what was causing the pain.. but either the IV or the contraction medicine helped bc it did not return once the pain meds wore off in the morning. had an ultrasound and baby was fine, amniotic fluid was a little low but not significantly. been resting all day since getting home at 9am sat morning and im still exhausted, but no pain so that is all i can ask for ;)

aww hope you feel better!!! Just keep drinking lots of water :)


----------



## Jodie.82

Mark&Annie said:


> Cool, I will watch those :D
> 
> Where can you download stuff for hypnobirthing? I looked into the classes but bit pricey :(
> So long as my house is ready, I'm hoping for a homebirth too, got a group thing to go to next Wednesday, but Mark is away so I'll prob be the only billy-no-hubbie!!

here´s the ones I downloaded
https://www.archive.org/details/HypnoBirthing
https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForChildbirth
https://www.archive.org/details/HypnosisForDayOfBirth


----------



## Jodie.82

sequenna :hugs: sorry you are having a hard time hope you´re feeling a bit better
lotty congrats :happydance:, wow read your birth story Enzo looks so perfect I cant believe thats how my baby is now already! 
kylarsmum:hugs: hope you are feeling better

ive got a head cold and have been so wiped out from it, my sinuses are killing! 

bubs must be head down now as im finally getting those kicks in the ribs :happydance: never thought I would be so happy to get kicked in the ribs! hope he or she stays that way now!

OH doesnt really have a way with words, he is fluent in English but its still his second language and things can come across badly sometimes, he commented that he cant believe the "mutation" of my body and he´s never seen anything like it! :dohh: I feel like a mutant!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats to Lotty ;)
> 
> Spent Friday night in the ER after waking up at midnight to horrrrrrible pain in my lower right side and back. The pain was almost as painful as when I had my son, but it was consistent pain, unlike contractions. they hooked me up to a monitor and i couldnt even lie in the bed for them to check on my baby bc i was in so much pain and couldnt lay still i had to get up and down and move around it was awful. they finally gave me some pain meds that helped me hold still for a little while but then i was back to hurting again an hr later... and started feeling painful contractions.. They checked my cervix and i was at a 2, but they said that was not really much to worry about since it was my 2nd baby and i hadnt started effacing or anything like that. but they did give me a shot to stop my contractions and new different pain meds. Then they tested my urine and said i was dehydrated so got me on an IV.. but my bloods and everything else looked fine so they dont really know what was causing the pain.. but either the IV or the contraction medicine helped bc it did not return once the pain meds wore off in the morning. had an ultrasound and baby was fine, amniotic fluid was a little low but not significantly. been resting all day since getting home at 9am sat morning and im still exhausted, but no pain so that is all i can ask for ;)

Get well soon hun :hugs:

Morning ladies, hope you're all well.
All night last night I was being sick. I think I must of brought back my whole of yesterdays meals :wacko: (sorry tmi) Had really bad stomach ache and it was heavy in the top and bottom of my back. Was also contracting, but couldn't tell as I was pulling myself constantly from being sick.
Managed to fall to sleep about 3am and then woke up at 6 still having these braxton hicks in my back and my stomach feels like I've been kicked very badly. Obviously from the strain of being sick. So, having today off to see what happens. Seeing my midwife later anyway, but I think it's something I've ate as I had some vegetarian chicken tikka sandwich meat yesterday, and it hasen't agreed with my body? Who knows :wacko:
But anyway, have a great day everyone!!! :)


----------



## Stef

Proudmommy sorry your feeling so rubbish :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon. 

It must be a day for it ive had to call in sick from work today. Ive got an awful headache which i have had since Thursday but its just getting worse. I just cant stand noise and ive awful pressure in the top of my head. 

xx


----------



## Vivienne

Dear Mother Nature F%^K off. 2 more major earthquakes and back to intermittent power no water or sewerage. Flooding and it's freakin WINTER

Sorry just over everything. What a place to bring a child into the world in :cry:


----------



## tjw

:hugs: Vivienne Hope things get better soon!! xx


----------



## feisty_filly

hi guys :waves: not been on here much but much to tell! 
wer just back from a week away down south and wer moveing house in the 23rd! (closer to MIL so very handy). cant realy be botherd with moveing this close to due date but needs must ect. also grannys taking ryan away for the weekend 2 weeks befor DD so i can get some adult time befor my little princess comes along!. wer all go at the moment! hope you ladys are well :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mummies who aren't feeling well - feel better soon!!! :(

Vivienne - Sorry to hear about the earthquakes and no power! HOpe you stay safe!


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> sequenna :hugs: sorry you are having a hard time hope you´re feeling a bit better
> lotty congrats :happydance:, wow read your birth story Enzo looks so perfect I cant believe thats how my baby is now already!
> kylarsmum:hugs: hope you are feeling better
> 
> ive got a head cold and have been so wiped out from it, my sinuses are killing!
> 
> bubs must be head down now as im finally getting those kicks in the ribs :happydance: never thought I would be so happy to get kicked in the ribs! hope he or she stays that way now!
> 
> OH doesnt really have a way with words, he is fluent in English but its still his second language and things can come across badly sometimes, he commented that *he cant believe the "mutation" of my body and he´s never seen anything like it!* :dohh: I feel like a mutant!!

hahahaha oh bless him


----------



## AuntBug

ProudMommy - feel better soon! Try and stay hydrated.

Vivienne - stay safe. Hope this is the last of it. :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Thanks everyone!! :)
Feeling a little bit better now. Although the braxton hicks are still pretty strong. Been told by my midwife to have complete bed rest (Going to be hard with 2 children to look after lol) She said that if I'm not careful I could go into labour. She was happy with my blood pressure and my urine was checked and nothing was in it. She also checked the baby's heartbeat. All great and she thinks his head has gone further down now, which is great because I thought he was breech. 
Hope everyone is well and having a good Monday so far! So glad it's not too hot here. x


----------



## moomin_troll

drives me nuts when people say take it easy when ur not only pregnant u also have children :dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> drives me nuts when people say take it easy when ur not only pregnant u also have children :dohh:

They seem to think it's easy to rest when you have children... Trust me, my girls would not let me rest. They'd jump on me within a minute :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:....:hugs: to those not feeling too good, and i get what you mean when you say...HA! rest with other kids!! like thats possible...daft MW's:dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Did she say why you might go into labour early? and bed rest..... what's that? :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Did she say why you might go into labour early? and bed rest..... what's that? :)

She said because I have an irritable uterus, that can bring on labour. I'm still having Braxton Hicks contractions and they are getting very painful but as soon as I feel it all in my bottom then she's told me to call the hospital. 
To be honest, I always feel it in my bottom anyway because that's where all his weight is.


----------



## Kylarsmom

i know what you mean about taking it easy, with my 2 year old and my home daycare its literally impossible! im trying to relax on the weekends to make up for it, but im going going going during the week and taking care of the house and the kids and picking up toys and changing and lifting and theres nothing i can do about it i have to take care of them! it sucks ;(


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got my feet up now because zanes in his playroom watching a dvd lol but it wont last long and ive got housework to do:/


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I wish I could plonk Stephen in front of the TV and have that keep him entertained for a couple of hours... if anyone would like to chase after my 8 month old and constantly putting him back on the floor from things he shouldn't be climbing up onto... then let me know ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes only just started to really watch dvds in the past 2 weeks so im making the most of it lol normaly hes climbing all over me 24/7 and he seems to weigh a ton haha


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just caught up on the posts from the last few days, congrats lottie! I wonder who's next!


----------



## eandc123

Vivienne - You're having it rough at the moment. Hope things calm down in Christchurch before bambino arrives.

All others hope you're feeling better soon. I wasn't feeling too grand myself last night. I got this really bad constant pain last night at the top of my bump. It was like a constant sting/burning at the bottom of my rib cage. I was almost on the verge of tears. Even OH was worried. I went to the toilet and it seemed like everything came out of everywhere (sorry if TMI) my bum, I threw up as well, then because i'd threw up my nose was streaming and my eyes. I thought I was going to have to be sick in the bath while sat on the toilet :( Feeling better but very empty today. I also panicked a bit because I thought if I can't handle that kind of pain it has got me really worried about my coping during labour :/
I hope it all works out in the end though. Finger crossed everyone!


----------



## abs07

Oh geez - I hope everyone starts to feel better very soon!!

Is anyone else's husbands acting differently (mainly FTM's). DH seems like he's been acting out, doing stupid things he wouldn't have been doing before. He's kind of driving me insane!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> Oh geez - I hope everyone starts to feel better very soon!!
> 
> Is anyone else's husbands acting differently (mainly FTM's). DH seems like he's been acting out, doing stupid things he wouldn't have been doing before. He's kind of driving me insane!! :)

when i was pregnant with my first my oh didnt take it very seriously, he acting like a prat too lol but think pregnancy hormoans might of heightened that lol
after my 12 week scan he got wasted because he was so happy which drove me insane.

sit down n just have a chat to him. also i heard when i was pregnant that men can often feel jealous of the newborn, so i spoke to my oh who said dont be stupid. 2 weeks after zane was born oh was acting weird we had a chat n turns out he was abit jealous because zane was getting all my cuddles so watch out for that one hahaha


----------



## abs07

moomin_troll said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez - I hope everyone starts to feel better very soon!!
> 
> Is anyone else's husbands acting differently (mainly FTM's). DH seems like he's been acting out, doing stupid things he wouldn't have been doing before. He's kind of driving me insane!! :)
> 
> when i was pregnant with my first my oh didnt take it very seriously, he acting like a prat too lol but think pregnancy hormoans might of heightened that lol
> after my 12 week scan he got wasted because he was so happy which drove me insane.
> 
> sit down n just have a chat to him. also i heard when i was pregnant that men can often feel jealous of the newborn, so i spoke to my oh who said dont be stupid. 2 weeks after zane was born oh was acting weird we had a chat n turns out he was abit jealous because zane was getting all my cuddles so watch out for that one hahahaClick to expand...

Oh we had a nice long chat yesterday, for sure! :haha: I think he felt pretty bad, he just kept saying over & over about how he can't believe he's having a baby. I'll for sure keep that in mind once she's born - we might have to have another little chat! :dohh: Thanks!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

31 weeks today!! :)
Does anyone else feel that time has really slowed down now? The weeks feel like months for me :haha:


----------



## tjw

ProudMommy26 said:


> 31 weeks today!! :)
> Does anyone else feel that time has really slowed down now? The weeks feel like months for me :haha:

Congrats hon :happydance:

I feel like it's slowing down a bit. 

Contractions have stopped again though. Didn't have any at all yesterday or last night :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 31 weeks today!! :)
> Does anyone else feel that time has really slowed down now? The weeks feel like months for me :haha:
> 
> Congrats hon :happydance:
> 
> I feel like it's slowing down a bit.
> 
> Contractions have stopped again though. Didn't have any at all yesterday or last night :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's brilliant news!! Glad things are getting better and your little cutie is happy in there :)
I'm still having a few contractions, but a lot better now. They only come on when I'm stressed out or picking up my 3 year old. So all good! 
He is now enjoying head butting me 'down there' and it honestly makes my eyes water when he does it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

its going fast here! seems like 2 mins ago i was posting to say i made it to 30 weeks!!...now im almost 31 weeks!!:argh: still have no pram!:dohh: HELPPPPPPPPPP :haha:


----------



## tjw

mothercabbage said:


> its going fast here! seems like 2 mins ago i was posting to say i made it to 30 weeks!!...now im almost 31 weeks!!:argh: still have no pram!:dohh: HELPPPPPPPPPP :haha:

Haven't got our pram yet either lol. We decided against the Ergo Caboose in the end as a new pram is being released here in UK called the Jogger City Select, which is absolutely PERFECT!!!! 

Here's a vid on Youtube of it's features. LOVE IT!!!!! :happydance::flower:
https://youtu.be/LoUq_sZKi-U


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: thanx ill take a look xx


----------



## Stef

Morning all... 

30 weeks today, this pregnancy has flown compared to my first! Hope these next few weeks fly too, im looking forward to finishing work.

Im still off work today with my headache, its just not easing :( I have seen the midwife appointment this morning though and although she said there is nothing I can take to ease it i need to go to the day assessment unit on labor ward if i get no relief in the next week as she thinks i need to be closely watched for pre eclampsia. 

I havent much else to report. I hope every one is O.K

Vivienne, hope that things improve over in NZ

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 30 weeks today, this pregnancy has flown compared to my first! Hope these next few weeks fly too, im looking forward to finishing work.
> 
> Im still off work today with my headache, its just not easing :( I have seen the midwife appointment this morning though and although she said there is nothing I can take to ease it i need to go to the day assessment unit on labor ward if i get no relief in the next week as she thinks i need to be closely watched for pre eclampsia.
> 
> I havent much else to report. I hope every one is O.K
> 
> Vivienne, hope that things improve over in NZ
> 
> xx

Hope your headache improves hun. I just take paracetamol when I get mine, which helps a little. But haven't had any for a while. Take it easy x


----------



## abs07

Feel better Stef - keep an eye on that for sure! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Good morning ladies. We have another growth scan this afternoon. We'll see if we can buy another week, fingers crossed.


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Good morning ladies. We have another growth scan this afternoon. We'll see if we can buy another week, fingers crossed.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you AuntBug. Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

FX for another week AUNTBUG xxx


----------



## Stef

Thank you, its just a pain. :( but never mind ill be O.K

Aunt bug I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Fingers crossed aunt bug! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have a scan and mw appointment tomorrow, my OH can't come but has asked if his little sisters can go with me! They have already found out the hospitals visiting hours and have informed me that once baby has been born they will be at the hospital from 12pm till 10pm everyday!!! Arggghhhhh!


----------



## tjw

Hope you feel better soon Stef, Happy 30wks!

Good luck Auntbug x

Jade, they can only visit/stay as often/long as you agree to. Before visiting hours start, just have a word with the midwives on shift and they will ensure your wishes are kept.


----------



## Stef

Jade, argh that sounds awful, perhaps get your OH to have a little word?

well my head no better but what a beautiful day its been, I know ive been stuck in doors suffering but i would prefer to welcome this weather to that we have had the past few days. 

x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Aunt Bug! Im praying for you and baby!! Please let us know soon!!

As for if DH is acting weird... he's just now getting back to normal, about a month or so ago he went through some crazy mid life crisis crap and bought a new car and wanted to stay out and party and act 16 all the time.. was kinda ridiculous but hes finally over it and back to normal now lol! i think most men go through SOMETHING or other during pregnancy! During the pregnancy with my first, he did it too, but he was also about to deploy to Iraq AND have a baby, so that one was a little more understandable! You'd think the 2nd time around he wouldnt go through so much freaking out! but men are men...

I dont have a stroller yet either :/ I sold Kylars old one so I could get a double stroller and got the carseat part for it but havent been able to afford the stroller yet, Im trying to wait until after my baby shower so I can see if I get it or any gift cards that would help go towards it!! The only things we are lacking are the baby's bedding which has the bumper bed skirt and quilt, and maybe some odds and ends for the nursery if i dont get them from the baby shower, and of course the stroller. My baby shower is not this coming weekend, but the weekend after! Im so excited! They are doing it in a monkey theme just like his room!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

the lighting isnt the best it looks way cuter in real life!!
 



Attached Files:







249613_760711077181_44005952_37289619_3706840_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









260499_760711591151_44005952_37289629_6808104_n.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5









246849_760710553231_44005952_37289607_7786934_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stef

Love the nursery pics. Its gorgeous, Im jealous, I need to get started with ours really, i still havent cleared the room yet. 

xx


----------



## tjw

Looks great!!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got to post pictures of coreys room lol
i am knackered, been doing abit of shopping for things for after the birth and then decided to mow my front and back lawn...first time ive ever done it and its like a jungle out there. really pissed off because i had to pick up cat poo! if i wanted to do that id get my own cat....so tempted to get a bb gun lol

ive had my first "ur big" comment today which i didnt mind because usualy its oh ur so small.

on a bonus note my mum is having zane from tomorrow morning till saturday, so ive got time to myself and also time to finaly get this house in order, well thats the plan lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yup think I will have words with OH and how long people can visit for! It will be nice to have visitors but I don't want people lingering around all day, I'm sure all I will be thinking about is sleep lol 

Kylarsmom ur nursery is so nice, it looks lovely! X


----------



## Jodie.82

Vivienne, shocking news cant believe there have been another 3 how scary I hope you are ok.
stef hope the headaches get better :flower:
good luck aunt bug 
jade how old are the little sisters?
kylarsmum I love the monkey theme! my OH´s nickname means Monkey and the baby has already been nicknamed little monkey in spanish! 

Ive been getting loads of braxton hicks! mostly just going really really tight and hard not painful but last night they wouldnt stop and the baby was going crazy in there, I was getting a bit worried!

we dont need to get a buggy, there arent many roads here we could actually use it on so its just a baby carrier for me! still nothing for baby to sleep in, but OH is going to Lima in a couple of weeks so hopefully he can come back with something suitable!


----------



## AuntBug

Good news, we bought another week :happydance: :happydance: Fluid is good, movement is great, blood flow in the cord is the same - but no worse - and she gained 6 oz. in a week! Now up to 1 lb 12 oz!

Next scan is Monday. Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Glad you've got another week under your belt :hugs:

My AFI is right down again so need another scan next week :( I hate this, I wish we could have normal pregnancies.

And to top it off my little cat passed away at the vets yesterday whilst being treated for an extreme UTI :cry: He would have been one tomorrow :(


----------



## tjw

Fantastic news Auntbug!!! :)

Aw Sequeena, so sorry to hear about your cat hon :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow she is a little thing aunt bug i didnt realize how much she weighed in pounds, sooooooo happy she is doing ok in there though sweetie! i hope she continues to grow and grow faster and faster! they gain so much in the end maybe she will start to pack on the pounds much faster now!!


----------



## Stef

AuntBug thats great news!!! Hope it continues this way for you. 

Sequeena, sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: and I hope every thing is O.K at your scan.

xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Been reading everyones news every evening but am being rubbish at replying as so exhausted! Am thinking if you all in your ups and downs :) Will be back on top soon I'm sure, just so drained at the mo! Big love to all! <3


----------



## moomin_troll

its not easy being pregnant while looking after a toddler. sometimes i dont want to get out of bed lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

That's great news Auntbug, at least you will be over 30weeks and hopefully she will continue to show improvement for a few more weeks! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Good news, we bought another week :happydance: :happydance: Fluid is good, movement is great, blood flow in the cord is the same - but no worse - and she gained 6 oz. in a week! Now up to 1 lb 12 oz!
> 
> Next scan is Monday. Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

That's brilliant news AuntBug. :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your cat Sequeena :( and hope everything goes ok with your scan.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Auntbug - that's great news :)

Sequeena - sorry about your cat :( do they know why your fluid has got low again?

I dunno what's happened in the last 24 hours but I have the worst lower back ache! I'm struggling to move :(


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Auntbug - that's great news :)
> 
> Sequeena - sorry about your cat :( do they know why your fluid has got low again?
> 
> I dunno what's happened in the last 24 hours but I have the worst lower back ache! I'm struggling to move :(

I read about bad back ache yesterday, as I've been suffering with it too.

A website said: Because the ligaments and muscles supporting the small of your back relax and loosen in order to get ready for childbirth, your back may be aching from now on. There is usually nothing that can be done to prevent backaches, only to make them more comfortable.

The pressure in my pubic bone is really starting to hurt now. Everytime I stand up, it's so painful. Is this because of his head being so low? I also get it when he moves and honestly feels like he's going to pop out :haha:


----------



## Stef

Have any of you experienced what feels like really bad period pains at all in the third tri. I've got up this morning and the pain is immense! :( I'm just running a nice warm bath to see if that helps?! It just came on all of a sudden

Sorry to seem like im whining alot recently. 

Xx


----------



## tjw

Stef, if it keeps up after your bath hon you need to call midwife and get checked out. Don't want to worry you as can be many things, but often early labour feels like intense period pains. Obv not saying it is that, could be one of any number of things, but always best to get checked out just in case xx


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^ agreed^^^^


----------



## CharlieKeys

Proudmummy - can't get comfortable when you have other kids to look after :haha: it's just picking him out of his cot and moving him away from things - the pain is immense! :(

Do you know if he's started to engage yet? Was saying on another pos last night as I was walking around asda I got this stinging sensation, a load of pressure and then felt like his head was between my legs! I guess that's him engaging - so maybe he's doing the same?

Stef - Yeeep been getting pains like that for about 2 weeks - midwife said she was a bit concerned but if they get like regular contractions or i get worried/lose anything down there i'm supposed to call the maternity ward ASAP! I'm guessing there just BH?

Edit: pS moan away - think we're all entitled to moan now :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Proudmummy - can't get comfortable when you have other kids to look after :haha: it's just picking him out of his cot and moving him away from things - the pain is immense! :(
> 
> Do you know if he's started to engage yet? Was saying on another pos last night as I was walking around asda I got this stinging sensation, a load of pressure and then felt like his head was between my legs! I guess that's him engaging - so maybe he's doing the same?
> 
> Stef - Yeeep been getting pains like that for about 2 weeks - midwife said she was a bit concerned but if they get like regular contractions or i get worried/lose anything down there i'm supposed to call the maternity ward ASAP! I'm guessing there just BH?
> 
> Edit: pS moan away - think we're all entitled to moan now :)

That's exactly how I feel. But can't remember feeling like this till later in the pregnancy. So you could be right! I guess he can still pop back out of position anytime though, just finds it comfortable that way.
Walking is just so uncomfortable and yes, with kids is a nightmare. My 3 year old constantly wants to be picked up and it's killing me lol. I feel full term already :haha:

Stef. Could this be braxton Hicks contractions you're having? Are you getting tightenings with them? I'd be careful what you're doing and just take it easy. 
And agree with tjw, if it gets worse after your bath, you're better off getting yourself checked out. Just incase.


----------



## Stef

Thanks girls. :hugs:

Im out the bath and it has eased off its more of just a dull cramp now and I can live with that.

I'll see how I get on for the rest of the day and if it happens again ill ring the community midwives office and let them know. I got a wee bit worried there before I got in the bath. 

I guess it could be BH, though ive no idea what these actually feel like as I never got any with my first. It all kinda new to me as silly as that sounds. :dohh:

Im still off work with my darn headache so i wont be doing much today any way. 

Any one have any plans for today, though im off work I have my DD with me, i'd rather keep her with me with a splitting headache than have to go to the MILs. Lol. Im going to try and keep her quiet by painting and perhaps she can do some baking when i start to prepare tonights tea. Its never simple just to rest eh. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i had one what felt like a contraction afew weeks ago! i was so worried but i had a bath n it eased off. my braxton hicks are alot stronger this time around and do feel like period pains.

because every pregnancy is so different i often feel like ive never done it before myself


----------



## AuntBug

Sequeena - sorry to hear about your kitty, I hope you both feel better soon.

Steph - keep an eye on the pain today, better to be safe :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hellooo! I just finished at the hospital, had a scan and saw the mw. Baby is measuring a week ahead and weighs 4.85lbs!!! I have a lovely scan pic of him! I will try upload it when I get home x


----------



## xxyjadexx

I am crap at trying to add pics, I hope u can see it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00804-20110615-1409.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww, he's gorgeous Jade! Glad it went well :thumbup:

Glad you're slightly feeling better Stef. Hope it improves!


----------



## Stef

Fab pic Jade. He's perfect!!

well so far these cramps seem to be at bay, had a spell for about 10 mins an hour ago when they were back but not immense. I'm wondering if i slept funny as I had alot of pain around 24 weeks and when I went to be checked they told me it was scar tissue breaking away from where i had my c-section before so wondering if its the same kinda thing but last time it didn't really feel like period pain. :shrug:

I wonder if they will tell me how much LO weighs at my next scan in 2.5 weeks. I dont even know what that scans for =/

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Fab pic Jade. He's perfect!!
> 
> well so far these cramps seem to be at bay, had a spell for about 10 mins an hour ago when they were back but not immense. I'm wondering if i slept funny as I had alot of pain around 24 weeks and when I went to be checked they told me it was scar tissue breaking away from where i had my c-section before so wondering if its the same kinda thing but last time it didn't really feel like period pain. :shrug:
> 
> I wonder if they will tell me how much LO weighs at my next scan in 2.5 weeks. I dont even know what that scans for =/
> 
> xx

Sounds silly. But it could be an irritable uterus? That's what I have and it is quite painful from time to time. It should get better over the next few days if it is. Try to take it easy and rest when you can :)


----------



## ilvmylbug

Hi, I'm due August 26 to a baby girl :pink:


----------



## abs07

Yay auntbug!! So exciting!!! :)

Sorry to hear about you cat sequeena, I'd be devastated if that were one of my animals :(

Kylarsmom - I think our showers are on the same day! :) Mine is 6/25 and I can't wait! We have nothing - not even a room right now, only painted walls!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ilvmylbug said:


> Hi, I'm due August 26 to a baby girl :pink:


Hii :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

ilvmylbug said:


> Hi, I'm due August 26 to a baby girl :pink:

Hello, congrats on ur little girl x


----------



## Kylarsmom

i see him jade! cute!!

abs, that is awesome!! we can fb share what we got!! i think mine is just prob going to be a small shower, but anything helps!! we have the essentials luckily since its baby num 2 but i cant help but having so many wants!! its hard! i wanna save money but its so easy to blow it all on my cute kids!!


----------



## tjw

He's lovely Jade! :)

:hi: ilvmylbug, Have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie.82

ah jade what a gorgeous pic! 
ive been getting so many BH´s this week! and last night and today along with a mild period cramp through my front and into back, just where my contractions were with first birth! I think you feel everything more the second time? probably speaking too soon but no hip paid or anything like that yet thankfully!


----------



## moomin_troll

my bh are alot stronger with this one, so i think u can feel it more second time around.

ive got corey in my ribs and hitting my hip bone at the same time, so i think hes going to be a long one like zane.


----------



## AuntBug

Love the pic Jade!! Sooooo cute!

Welcome Ilvmylbug!

Kylarsmom and Abs - enjoy your showers! Mine was so much fun, and we have tons of stuff now. It was so nice seeing friends and family since we're far away from home. And I'm glad we had it when we did, because now I'm not supposed to travel away from home for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## abs07

Welcome ilvmylbug! :)

Sooo ladies, I'm kind of freaking out a bit this morning....I THINK I lost my mucus plug (or part of it) but I don't know?!?! When I woke up I had a huge (about the size of a nickel) glob of yellowish/brownish discharge. There was no blood or pink color but I've never seen anything like it before! I just figured I was having an increase in discharge, but when I typed it online all this stuff popped up about the mucus plug! Then they said labor starts soon after?!?! She needs to stay in for 8 more weeks! :(


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> Welcome ilvmylbug! :)
> 
> Sooo ladies, I'm kind of freaking out a bit this morning....I THINK I lost my mucus plug (or part of it) but I don't know?!?! When I woke up I had a huge (about the size of a nickel) glob of yellowish/brownish discharge. There was no blood or pink color but I've never seen anything like it before! I just figured I was having an increase in discharge, but when I typed it online all this stuff popped up about the mucus plug! Then they said labor starts soon after?!?! She needs to stay in for 8 more weeks! :(

with my first i started to lose my plug at 28 weeks and i went over due with zane lol i also got a bloody show while in early labour but i still ended up being induced.

so dont worry its not always a sign of labour


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

ilvmylbug welcome to the thread. :flower:

Abs dont panic, I lost some of my plug and even had a failed induction as Moomin said its not always a sign of labour. Perhaps LO is just moving around alot and disturbing things.

as for me im feeling a little better, I kept getting those pains yest so I went to the maternity day assesment centre & they checked me out and every thing seems fine. (thank god) She had to do an internal though, that wasnt very nice. She even had one of those lights down there u know the ones dentists shine in your mouth, yack. 

Headache is finally easing as mw consulted the dr who said I could take codeine but not to take for any more than 48 hours and if no improvement then ive to go back to the gp.

Cant wait to get through the next 3 weeks, this time in 3 weeks time we will be packing the tent and things to go to Silverstone for the British Grand Prix. Hope I fit in my sleeping bag :rofl: 

x


----------



## abs07

Thanks so much girls - that makes me feel much better. I read online that one woman said - go to the hospital, labor could start within 2 hours!!! So, you can see why I was freaking a little bit, but this makes me feel better thank goodness! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

i lost a "glob" of yellowy colored discharge the otherday...think its b/c id had a long walk earlier in the day...but i never even thought it coluld be my plug:dohh: thank feck i never googled it! id have run to labour and delivery!:haha:....xxxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

I read in my book that your plug re generates itself so it isn't a problem if u begin loosing it early on


----------



## abs07

mothercabbage said:


> i lost a "glob" of yellowy colored discharge the otherday...think its b/c id had a long walk earlier in the day...but i never even thought it coluld be my plug:dohh: thank feck i never googled it! id have run to labour and delivery!:haha:....xxxxxx

Ohh trust me - Google is the DEVIL!!! :wacko:


----------



## Stef

Hmmm... defination of a crazy woman...

....7 months pregnant and running around the garden chasing a bloody rabbit!! 

:rofl:

Might have to give that a try again 38 wks + LOL

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stef said:


> Hmmm... defination of a crazy woman...
> 
> ....7 months pregnant and running around the garden chasing a bloody rabbit!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Might have to give that a try again 38 wks + LOL
> 
> xx

:haha: that image actually did have me laughing out loud!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Lol. I wonder what the Neighbours think of me now! They will be sending for the men with straight jackets to take me away!! :haha: 

X


----------



## Kylarsmom

so the mucus plug thing is crazy! i also thought it meant labor was coming, i would of freaked out too abs! good to know it doesnt mean that necessarily , just in case i have any globs soon! ;)


----------



## Jodie.82

I dont even remember seeing a mucus plug in my first pregnancy! can you just lose it in labour?

I tried to sort my feet out today paint my toenails etc..... I couldnt bloody reach properly! thats the first time ive felt really big or pregnant as to be honest I have been trying not to jinx myself but thinking how lucky Ive been not having any of the things people are saying no aches and pains, hips ribs etc (apart from braxton hicks). but I felt a bit pathetic when I couldnt even paint my own toenails! :haha: an hour pedicure with foot and leg massage costs 15 soles here, about 3 pounds 30p so I think I will be going for one of them tomorrow! 

here is the bump at 32 weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







253760_10150272581562069_569112068_9543918_2401923_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely bump jodie x


----------



## AuntBug

Love the bump pic Jodie!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love the bump Jodie!! :)

Morning all! I made a big mistake going for a long walk yesterday. But needed to get loads of stuff done, plus work. Came back and I was contracting every few minutes. These 2 months are going to be really difficult :wacko:
Still contracting today, but think it might be my irritable uturus playing up again, so just going to see how they go.
With some of the contractions, it feels like his head is being squashed as he's really low. Really uncomfortable.
But anyway, hopefully it should all calm down the next few days.

Hope everyone is well today :) 
Oh and I've lost my plug a few times... Also in my other pregnancies too and all was ok.


----------



## tjw

Hope the contractions ease up for you soon ProudMommy, if not, please go get checked just to be sure :hugs: and also so they can stop them for you if need be xx

Hope you are all okay ladies xx


----------



## Jodie.82

thanks ladies! looking at that pic again the bump looks so big! because im short (5ft 2) it has to go straight out ha ha!
proudmommy I hope they ease up


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies,

Sorry not been in for a while, been alot more :sleep: lately and this heartburn is a killer. I have my appointment through to double check it not gall stones got a scan for my liver week on Monday. 

Good news is 1 week left at work. So can't wait to put my feet up/ clean the house!!!

Did any of you watch one born every minute USA last night on more 4. I wanted to watch it to see how things are done across the pond, also to see what our fellow August mommies in America might go through. It was like our version but the couples on there were hilarious!!! one guy went out to walmart to buy the stroller why his wife was in labour. Came in with the whole thing in a box pushing it in on a wheelchair.....:haha:


----------



## AuntBug

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry not been in for a while, been alot more :sleep: lately and this heartburn is a killer. I have my appointment through to double check it not gall stones got a scan for my liver week on Monday.
> 
> Good news is 1 week left at work. So can't wait to put my feet up/ clean the house!!!
> 
> Did any of you watch one born every minute USA last night on more 4. I wanted to watch it to see how things are done across the pond, also to see what our fellow August mommies in America might go through. It was like our version but the couples on there were hilarious!!! one guy went out to walmart to buy the stroller why his wife was in labour. Came in with the whole thing in a box pushing it in on a wheelchair.....:haha:

Yeah, um, I wouldn't judge by the people they profile on that show :haha: I find it completely hilarious, the men say some of the dumbest things. One poor dad, who was actually pretty good during the labor process, dropped his camera ON his baby while taking a picture! I wish they showed the UK version here.

Hope the heartburn eases up a bit!


----------



## sequeena

Yes I watched it. Didn't enjoy it at all so don't think I'll bother again.


----------



## abs07

LOL, our version in the US here is hilarious! I anticipated watching it each week, not to see how the labor goes, but to see what is said/done! It cracked me up! Did you see the one where the woman screams at the top of her lungs "RING OF FIRE!!" :haha: I'm cracking up now!

I'm probably jinxing myself to have the worst labor ever since I'm making fun of these women/men...... :dohh:


----------



## AuntBug

I haven't seen it on in a while, it was hilarious. Of course it's an OH hospital Abs :D


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> I haven't seen it on in a while, it was hilarious. Of course it's an OH hospital Abs :D

Lol! I know!! That makes it all the more better!! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi all! I just have to ask, I know braxton hicks are different for everyone, but can it feel like just bump going hard and feeling kind of heavier?! I always thought it was baby moving or stretching funny, but now I think I may have been completely missing the fact I've been having braxton hicks for AGES!! :rofl:

I seem to have not had heartburn too badly this time, was hell with Joshua.


----------



## moomin_troll

Mark&Annie said:


> Hi all! I just have to ask, I know braxton hicks are different for everyone, but can it feel like just bump going hard and feeling kind of heavier?! I always thought it was baby moving or stretching funny, but now I think I may have been completely missing the fact I've been having braxton hicks for AGES!! :rofl:
> 
> I seem to have not had heartburn too badly this time, was hell with Joshua.

yeah sounds like BH to me


----------



## ProudMommy26

Thanks everyone. I've been in hospital with the contractions, but all seems ok. I'm still having them, but they arn't close together which is good news. Had an internal done and everything look closed and long which is great. But she said that I may have an infection, so will find out the results on Monday. She's told me to just relax and take it easy (while my girls were jumping on me at the time) :haha: Fingers crossed he can stay put for another 6 weeks :)
Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend so far!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Hi all! I just have to ask, I know braxton hicks are different for everyone, but can it feel like just bump going hard and feeling kind of heavier?! I always thought it was baby moving or stretching funny, but now I think I may have been completely missing the fact I've been having braxton hicks for AGES!! :rofl:
> 
> I seem to have not had heartburn too badly this time, was hell with Joshua.

Yep, they sound like Braxton Hicks to me :) Some women don't even feel them. But they are meant to get stronger the more children you have. 
Mine are quite strong and have felt them since about 12 weeks pregnant. x


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck ProudMommy, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

30 weeks for me today, another week down :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Good luck ProudMommy, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> 30 weeks for me today, another week down :happydance:

Yay!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ProudMommy26 said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I just have to ask, I know braxton hicks are different for everyone, but can it feel like just bump going hard and feeling kind of heavier?! I always thought it was baby moving or stretching funny, but now I think I may have been completely missing the fact I've been having braxton hicks for AGES!! :rofl:
> 
> I seem to have not had heartburn too badly this time, was hell with Joshua.
> 
> Yep, they sound like Braxton Hicks to me :) Some women don't even feel them. But they are meant to get stronger the more children you have.
> Mine are quite strong and have felt them since about 12 weeks pregnant. xClick to expand...

Do your BH just feel like period pains? I keep getting period pains and had them for about 4 weeks now :shrug: No baby so it can't be contractions lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I just have to ask, I know braxton hicks are different for everyone, but can it feel like just bump going hard and feeling kind of heavier?! I always thought it was baby moving or stretching funny, but now I think I may have been completely missing the fact I've been having braxton hicks for AGES!! :rofl:
> 
> I seem to have not had heartburn too badly this time, was hell with Joshua.
> 
> Yep, they sound like Braxton Hicks to me :) Some women don't even feel them. But they are meant to get stronger the more children you have.
> Mine are quite strong and have felt them since about 12 weeks pregnant. xClick to expand...
> 
> Do your BH just feel like period pains? I keep getting period pains and had them for about 4 weeks now :shrug: No baby so it can't be contractions lolClick to expand...

They used to feel like that early on in my pregnancy, but now they are pretty strong. Sometimes I get it all in my lower back or around my pubic bone area and they have me going all hot and bothered. Also when they happen, it feels like the contractions are squashing the baby's head. Odd I know.


----------



## tjw

Mine make my tummy look like it's squeezing into a triangle shape lol. Feel it in my back first then it comes up round the top of bump and then pushes downwards which is when bump goes hard. 

The actual proper contractions I get I feel in my back and feel it in my butt at the same time lol, tummy goes rock hard all over and I feel like I need to poop before I explode lol


----------



## moomin_troll

ive been having alot of bh due to someone stressing me out and my bump goes really tight and aches, kind of like what a early contraction feels like but all in my bump. where as i had all my real contractions in my back.

they are strange things and those women who never feel them are lucky haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

I never felt them with Stephen but when I was in labour with him j just had period pains and my belly never went hard - same pain I'm getting now but less intense! Which is why I'm like ahhh real or fake?! Lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanks! That's mad, I just presumed BH would be painful so never thought i was getting them!
Anyone else starting to get nesty?! I'm still staying at my Mums while my house is being done, and seem to be cleaning it, a lot!! I can't sleep if I haven't vaccumed and washed the floors downstairs! :rofl: Would prefer to be doing my own house!


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry O/T but my friend from this site, who has been ttc since one month b4 i started TTC has just got these test results....she just text me this pic....i wanted to share with my girls over on August thread!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9533.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tjw

Congrats to your friend on her :bfp: x


----------



## mothercabbage

amost a year of TTC and fertility appointments and test started a few weeks back...now she wont need treatment and "help" she done it mother natures way :happydance: so pleased for her!! thanx :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> sorry O/T but my friend from this site, who has been ttc since one month b4 i started TTC has just got these test results....she just text me this pic....i wanted to share with my girls over on August thread!:happydance:

Aww! Congrats to your friend, that's brilliant news :)


----------



## moomin_troll

hello ladies :) 

over the past few days i can definatly feel corey engageing, i didnt get this feeling with zane till i was 40 weeks so its very weird. 
i still cant get over how fast this pregnancy has gone but then looking back it seems to have been yrs lol
my house is a tip and i have no idea how im going to fit two boys in this house lol let alone give birth to one here. all i can see is toys


----------



## xxyjadexx

moomin_troll said:


> hello ladies :)
> 
> over the past few days i can definatly feel corey engageing, i didnt get this feeling with zane till i was 40 weeks so its very weird.
> i still cant get over how fast this pregnancy has gone but then looking back it seems to have been yrs lol
> my house is a tip and i have no idea how im going to fit two boys in this house lol let alone give birth to one here. all i can see is toys

What does it feel like when baby is engaging? I feel so heavy really low down recently!
I'm so glad the end is near, only 6 and a bit weeks left! I finnish work at the end of next week so can't wait to just rest for the last month! I'm exhausted!


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies. Hope you are all O.K :flower:

Big congratulations to your friend on her BFP mothercabbage

Im soooo tired today, the uncomfortable stage has hit me in the last few days and im finding it hard to get comfy in bed and feel like ive spent more time awake then asleep. Worked out that I only have 16 more shifts at work and 9 of those are still in june. :happydance:

My daughter for some reason since she came 3 has turned into a terror and I dont know if its because im so tired and feel crappy lately with spd and stuff but I feel like im not coping very well and its taking its toll on me. She just wont listen to anything and I feel like im failing as a parent. :cry: It was so bad Friday I was reduced to tears for about 2 hours Friday night. I don't know what im supposed to do. Ive tried all sorts of things and I totally feel at my wits end. :shrug:

sorry for going slightly off topic there, just needed to get it out as im really struggling with this behavior. I don't know where to turn. 

xx


----------



## abs07

mothercabbage said:


> amost a year of TTC and fertility appointments and test started a few weeks back...now she wont need treatment and "help" she done it mother natures way :happydance: so pleased for her!! thanx :hugs:

Looks posi to me - congrats to her!!! :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

xxyjadexx said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies :)
> 
> over the past few days i can definatly feel corey engageing, i didnt get this feeling with zane till i was 40 weeks so its very weird.
> i still cant get over how fast this pregnancy has gone but then looking back it seems to have been yrs lol
> my house is a tip and i have no idea how im going to fit two boys in this house lol let alone give birth to one here. all i can see is toys
> 
> What does it feel like when baby is engaging? I feel so heavy really low down recently!
> I'm so glad the end is near, only 6 and a bit weeks left! I finnish work at the end of next week so can't wait to just rest for the last month! I'm exhausted!Click to expand...

engageing for me feels like a pushing pressure in my bum follwed but a stabbing pain in my cervix area. i have a added bit of bone in my pelvis so instead of follwing the normal way round my babies push straight down lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

if that's the feeling hten Henry is def engaging too!

Stef - sorry about your DD playing up - what sort of stuff is she doing? :( Just remember you're probably tired too so that always makes things a hundred times worse :( :hugs:

and Mothercabbage - congrats to your friend! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

when zane is really playing up i send him to bed so i get a min by myself to calm down, or he gets a time out on the sofa and hes not allowed to get off the sofa. then we have a kiss and a cuddle and he normaly says sorry himself.

im finding that when hes bad its made ten times worse because im pregnant


----------



## Stef

I think it is worse because im pregnant and tired and dare i say it a wee bit crabby and on a short fuse. Im hoping when I leave work ive almost a month potentially before LO arrives so this will help by us spending some quality time together and because im not at work im not going to be as stressed & tired as usual. 

Its things like her generally not listening to me and doing things she knows she shouldn't, like the other day when we were in town she was walking behind me holding daddys hand and she started whining and crying so i turned around and stopped she let go on chris's hand and ran upto me and kicked me in the shin, because i was walking on the left side of the pavement and she wanted me on the right side. I was mortified. shes never kicked any one before as far as im aware. I know there is a little boy at her nursery who isnt particually well behaved and she will observe this but i was so shocked i mean she can be difficult at the best of times but not to that extent. 

x
x


----------



## moomin_troll

zane tells me hes going to kick my ass all the time lol and when he kicks me (playing) he holds on to me the git. zane trys to boss me around and i stand my ground, if zane had done this in public or at home id of told him off and made him sit on the floor until he said sorry. 
hope u get a chance on ur mat leave to get more sleep and maybe she will start behaving when she gets thats attention off u before baby 2 comes along x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for your congrats for my friend!!:happydance:...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

That pic brings back memories mothercabbage! Congrats to her, there's no feeling like it is there when you see two lines!!

Sorry your daughter is being a monkey Stef, I haven't got to that stage yet with my little man so no advice, but I will be taking onboard what everyone says as I'm sure it won't be long!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Steff - maybe she's acting out because she's jealous of the new baby in some way? Plus she is at that age where boundary pushing is normal for her age.


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes constantly pushing me, his latest thing when im doing something he doesnt want is "a a ah" it makes me want to strangle him its so annoying lol 

zanes been so included in everything to do with corey so ive prepared him as much as i can, just hope the fact he loves babies sticks and hes nice to corey lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm hoping Joshua loves his new baby brother as much as he loves his little cousin Grace!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/feedGrace.jpg


----------



## moomin_troll

aww bless him! thats the kind of thing zane will do with other babies.


----------



## Mark&Annie

And this ones funny - hugged to death!!! Poor Grace!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/248972_10150276959816327_599361326_9556511_5011934_n.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

awww how cute!!!! :) 

I'm hoping Stephen's gonna be too young to even know what's going on! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Aww lovely pics! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie Those pictures are gorgeous! Awww!

CharlieKeys- Your avatar is the cutest!!!

Hope everyone is ok today and had a great weekend.
I'm feeling so tired today, with no sleep yet again. But off to the hospital later for a scan, so looking forward to that.
Also, it's so hot here. This changing weather is making me confused lol!


----------



## AuntBug

Well ladies - had my weekly scan this morning and there is good news and bad news. Good news is she is moving around, practicing breathing, good fluid and the cord blood flow isn't any worse. Bad news is she didn't grow at all over the last week - absolutely nothing!

So now we have 3 appts a week; an u/s, a consultation and a NST. I'm trying to look on the bright side that my LO is still ok, but I have to admit the stress of waiting, not knowing why she isn't growing and the looming NICU journey is really wearing on me. :cry:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aw aunt bug, im so happy for the good news but the bad news, im so sorry. I just hope and pray you guys can figure out what is going on and help her , the NSTs arent so bad, i have to do them twice a week. Maybe once you get to the point where they can induce her, even though I'm sure she will be in the nicu, maybe by that point it will be better for her? she can be fed through a tube instead of the umbilical cord and if that is why she isnt growing well, maybe she will take off growing once she is out... I know you must be super stressed. I hope everything goes good at your next appts! Good luck hun!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok bump picture time!! Everyone update with your latest bump pic!!!!!!! I will take one this afternoon!


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: aunt bug..:hugs:

updated bump pic...31+3...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P20-06-11_17.19.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> Aw aunt bug, im so happy for the good news but the bad news, im so sorry. I just hope and pray you guys can figure out what is going on and help her , the NSTs arent so bad, i have to do them twice a week. Maybe once you get to the point where they can induce her, even though I'm sure she will be in the nicu, maybe by that point it will be better for her? she can be fed through a tube instead of the umbilical cord and if that is why she isnt growing well, maybe she will take off growing once she is out... I know you must be super stressed. I hope everything goes good at your next appts! Good luck hun!

I'm actually happy about the NSF, now I have 2 times a week when I know she's ok. Inducing is the weekly question, where is she going to do better, inside or in the incubator. 

Unfortunately the have no idea what's wrong. They don't think it's just blood flow because her fluid looks so good. I know I need to take it one day at a time, and be happy about all of the gains - but it's hard today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Well ladies - had my weekly scan this morning and there is good news and bad news. Good news is she is moving around, practicing breathing, good fluid and the cord blood flow isn't any worse. Bad news is she didn't grow at all over the last week - absolutely nothing!
> 
> So now we have 3 appts a week; an u/s, a consultation and a NST. I'm trying to look on the bright side that my LO is still ok, but I have to admit the stress of waiting, not knowing why she isn't growing and the looming NICU journey is really wearing on me. :cry:

Great about the good news hun but so sorry she hasn't grown anymore from last week. Sending you much love. Fingers crossed your next appointment will be a positive outcome. :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Here's my bump at 31 + 6 weeks :) (taken today)
 



Attached Files:







31 + 6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moomin_troll

once zanes in bed ile take a pic :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

today - 33w 3d
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SammieGrace

Kylarsmom - very cute bump shot!

Here are mine from today @ 31+4:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-06-20 at 13.23.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0









Photo on 2011-06-20 at 13.23 #2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









Photo on 2011-06-20 at 13.23 #3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tjw

Will take a bump pic tomoz x

Auntbug :hugs: Glad she's still okay, sorry she hasn't grown since last week though. Keeping you and lo in thoughts and prayers :hugs: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving the bump pics ladies!! :)

Proudmummy - thank you :) :)

Auntbug - sorry she's not grown in the last week! I hope everything works out and that she has a growth spurt in the next week - but at least they're keeping you closely monitored! Just try and keep positive and try not to let it wear you down (though thats probably easier said than done)


----------



## Vivienne

Hi ladies,
Just going through all the posts I've missed. Lots to catch up on! :coffee:

Auntbug, you sound like you are in excellent hands and I am sending you lots of good vibes! :hugs:

Sequeena, so sorry about your furbaby :cry: mine mean the world to me ( I am upset at the thought they won't be able to sleep with me soon and that I can't explain why)

Everyone's bumps are beautiful :flower:

AFM, no rib kicks as he is still transverse. I have been given a list of exercises to try and turn him, otherwise it's a c-section.

We put my shower back to July 17th just to try and give everyone a chance to recompose themselves. So will be cutting it a bit fine if he makes an early entrance!

Started ante natal classes last week. We have 7, 2 hour classes in total and it includes a course on BF'ing which will be good. And my midwife visits are now to be fortnightly. 

I also want to add that I really feel for those of you being told to rest when you have toddlers hanging off your legs and back all day!!! :wacko: I am truly grateful that if I feel a bit tired or my back aches I can just stop and lie down. 

Hope everyone is feeling better today :hugs:

V


----------



## MamaHeather

AuntBug said:


> Well ladies - had my weekly scan this morning and there is good news and bad news. Good news is she is moving around, practicing breathing, good fluid and the cord blood flow isn't any worse. Bad news is she didn't grow at all over the last week - absolutely nothing!
> 
> So now we have 3 appts a week; an u/s, a consultation and a NST. I'm trying to look on the bright side that my LO is still ok, but I have to admit the stress of waiting, not knowing why she isn't growing and the looming NICU journey is really wearing on me. :cry:

I just wanted to encourage you! :)

I am 32+3 today, and at 30 weeks, my growth scan showed that my little guy was really little and hadn't grown much at all since the scan two weeks prior. I was SUPER worried that he was being affected by IUGR due to my chronic hypertension. The perinatologist was worried, too.

I had my scan at 32 weeks and guess what?! He had a growth spurt. A big one!! He was 2lbs, 9oz, and on Friday (two weeks later!) he measured 4lbs, 2oz!! Keep your chin up, and believe in your little cookie!! You can do it! :):happydance:


----------



## Jodie.82

charlie keys, my BH were usually just my whole bump going tight and hard but they now also feel a bit like period pains and through my back as well!
congrats to your friend on her BFP mothercabbage :thumbup:
moomin troll I think my LO has finally gone head down and maybe now engaging a little bit too as when I walk there is so much pressure down there I want to squirm! plus the hands are definitely down there punching on my bladder it feels so weird and early on for that this time! 
such cute pics mark&annie! :)
proudmommy hope scan went well?
oh Auntbug :hugs: I hope LO is ok glad they are keeping a good watch on her

loving everyones bump pics :)

I keep waking up in the night getting the strong BH and each time it happens my boobs are really stinging and leaking! at least they seem to be working as after having implants a few years ago I was worried they wouldnt!

my friend back in England had her baby yesterday :happydance: shes beautiful and weighed a whopping 9 lbs 10 oz!! its made me so excited, only 6 and a bit weeks left!! :happydance:


----------



## Dollface

tjw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Tania, I have a 1yr old called Ruby and am expecting my second in August when my daughter will be 20m old.
> 
> Please add your details and I will update this front page for everyone and keep it going for us :thumbup:
> 
> Here's our new logo
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg
> 
> and the code is
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]][/URL[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]
> 
> just take out the questionmarks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> [CENTER][B][U][COLOR="Black"]August Mummies 2011 - Member List[/COLOR][/U][/B]
> 
> [B][I]EDITS:[/I][/B]
> [COLOR="SeaGreen"][I]:blue:Kylarsmom due Aug 5th, scheduled C Section for July 26th:blue:[/I][/COLOR]
> [COLOR="SeaGreen"][I]:blue:Sam76 due Aug 12thth, scheduled C Section for August 5th:blue:[/I][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> :pink:Sunshinegirl:pink:
> :blue:TTCNumbertwo:blue:
> 
> 2nd
> 
> :pink:GraceFace85:pink:
> :yellow:Mummy~L:yellow:
> :blue:nina112577:blue:
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]SarahJane - R.I.P. Evelyn, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]Tasha - R.I.P. Riley Rae Ann, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> 
> 3rd
> 
> :blue:Ktree:blue:
> :blue:Mark&Annie:blue:
> :yellow:muddyoneshoe:yellow:
> :yellow:Rydia:yellow:
> 
> 4th
> 
> :blue:Sequeena:blue:
> 
> 5th
> 
> :pink:BattyNora:pink:
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> :blue:Emz_x:blue:
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]hannpin - R.I.P. Harri, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> :yellow:Jodie.82:yellow:
> :pink:xLisax:pink:
> :blue:xxjadexx:blue:
> 
> 6th
> 
> :blue:moomin_troll:blue:
> 
> 7th
> 
> :blue:Leanne09:blue:
> :blue:[COLOR="Blue"]Lotty - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th June - 9wks early - Welcome baby Enzo!! :happydance:[/COLOR]:blue:
> :yellow:new mummy2010:yellow:
> 
> 8th
> 
> :yellow:Kirsty_x:yellow:
> 
> 9th
> 
> :pink:abs07:pink:
> 
> 10th
> 
> :yellow:Paulie's girl:yellow:
> :blue:PinkP:blue:
> 
> 11th
> 
> :pink:fluttery:pink:
> :pink:SilverWillow:pink:
> 
> 12th
> 
> :pink:Courtcourt:pink:
> :yellow:eandc123:yellow:
> :blue:MamaHeather:blue:
> :blue:wannabenewmum:blue:
> 
> 13th
> 
> :yellow:Babyblessed:yellow:
> :pink:feisty_filly:pink:
> 
> 14th
> 
> :blue:jennthompson:blue:
> :blue:MissMummy2Be:blue:
> 
> 15th
> 
> :angel:[COLOR="Black"]JohnsPrincess - R.I.P. sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> 
> 16th
> 
> :blue:mumtobe01:blue:
> :blue:ProudMommy26:blue:
> :blue:xSarahBellax:blue:
> 
> 17th
> 
> :blue:Vivienne:blue:
> 
> 18th
> 
> :blue:SammieGrace:blue:
> :yellow:SarahC82:yellow:
> 
> 19th
> 
> :pink:Hopes:pink:
> :blue:mothercabbage:blue:
> 
> 20th
> 
> :blue:smiget11:blue:
> 
> 21st
> 
> :yellow:Shelley22:yellow:
> :blue:tjw:blue:
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> 
> :blue:ErinandBump:blue:
> :blue:magicbubble:blue:
> :yellow:milktray:yellow:
> :blue:mummyApril:blue:
> :pink:Stef:pink:
> 
> 24th
> 
> :yellow:MooMrs:yellow:
> 
> 25th
> 
> :yellow:Amy123xx:yellow:
> :yellow:Connah'sMommy:yellow:
> :yellow:EmmaFTM:yellow:
> :yellow:Hopes314:yellow:
> :blue:JaxBlackmore:blue:
> :yellow:Jewel21:yellow:
> 
> 26th
> 
> :pink:ilvmylbug:pink:
> :yellow:Leann83:yellow:
> 
> 27th
> 
> :pink:AuntBug:pink:
> :pink:jett:pink:
> :yellow:lucilou:yellow:
> :pink:R&G2007:pink:
> 
> 28th
> 
> :blue:Phantom:blue:
> 
> 29th
> 
> :blue:missZOEEx:blue:
> :yellow:tripleJ:yellow:
> 
> 30th
> 
> :pink:chrischris83:pink:
> :pink:Housecat:pink:
> :yellow:Jaz_:yellow:
> 
> 31st
> 
> :yellow:leanne_h_89:yellow:
> :yellow:mummy2behull:yellow:
> :pink:Sammy314:pink:[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> What a beautiful baby in your avatar pic!!! :flower:
> I am due to have my first, a girl, on my birthday Aug 15!!:happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> proudmommy hope scan went well?
> 
> my friend back in England had her baby yesterday :happydance: shes beautiful and weighed a whopping 9 lbs 10 oz!! its made me so excited, only 6 and a bit weeks left!! :happydance:

Congrats to your friend!!! :)

The scan went brill thanks. It was my birthday yesterday and i've been worrying myself sick over it for weeks (silly I know) But his heart is looking fine, still no sign of those irregular beats. Which is great! Fluid around him looks normal and he's measuring 4 lb 8 oz, so spot on so far. Go back to another bigger hospital in 2 weeks just to make sure his heart is ok, then 2 weeks after that they will be having a look at my cervix and if it's favourable. I'll have to be induced at 37 weeks. If not, maybe a csection. But his head is right down now (he found it difficult getting head measurements) so that's what all the hard pressure is lately... His head :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Welcome Dollface. :flower: 
I'm due a day after you. Not long for all of us now :)

EDIT: Oh and btw. It's really starting to sink in now about having another cutie baby. It hasn't hit me yet and 3am this morning I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep thinking about having him in my arms and what will the delivery be like, will I be able to breastfeed again etc etc.
Then looked at the clock again and it was 7 am lol.


----------



## Jodie.82

ProudMommy26 said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> proudmommy hope scan went well?
> 
> my friend back in England had her baby yesterday :happydance: shes beautiful and weighed a whopping 9 lbs 10 oz!! its made me so excited, only 6 and a bit weeks left!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to your friend!!! :)
> 
> The scan went brill thanks. It was my birthday yesterday and i've been worrying myself sick over it for weeks (silly I know) But his heart is looking fine, still no sign of those irregular beats. Which is great! Fluid around him looks normal and he's measuring 4 lb 8 oz, so spot on so far. Go back to another bigger hospital in 2 weeks just to make sure his heart is ok, then 2 weeks after that they will be having a look at my cervix and if it's favourable. I'll have to be induced at 37 weeks. If not, maybe a csection. But his head is right down now (he found it difficult getting head measurements) so that's what all the hard pressure is lately... His head :haha:Click to expand...

thanks. I wish I could fly home and ssee her baby!

and yay for your good news :happydance: happy belated birthday too!


----------



## tjw

:hi: Dollface, thank you :) and welcome, Have added you to first post :)


----------



## AuntBug

MamaHeather said:


> I just wanted to encourage you! :)
> 
> I am 32+3 today, and at 30 weeks, my growth scan showed that my little guy was really little and hadn't grown much at all since the scan two weeks prior. I was SUPER worried that he was being affected by IUGR due to my chronic hypertension. The perinatologist was worried, too.
> 
> I had my scan at 32 weeks and guess what?! He had a growth spurt. A big one!! He was 2lbs, 9oz, and on Friday (two weeks later!) he measured 4lbs, 2oz!! Keep your chin up, and believe in your little cookie!! You can do it! :):happydance:

Thank you so much MamaHeather! What encouraging news. I hope your LO keeps it up :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

im gutted! i ordered a asda delievery to come today as im running out of ice and i dont drive so its not easy for me to get. well asda turned up and they didnt bring me ice:cry:


----------



## AuntBug

So glad the scan went well ProudMommy! :happydance:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So monday I have an ultrasound to check on the low fluid, AND my 34 week appt, AND a non stress test. One right after another! It's going to be a busy day!! ;)


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Kylarsmom - sounds like a big day!


----------



## abs07

I'll be thinking/praying for you AuntBug! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> So monday I have an ultrasound to check on the low fluid, AND my 34 week appt, AND a non stress test. One right after another! It's going to be a busy day!! ;)

Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## abs07

I'm thinking/praying for you AuntBug!! :)


----------



## tjw

Hope it all goes well for you Auntbug and Kylarsmom x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kylarsmum - hope everything goes ok :)

Moomin - i hate using asda - they always don't bring something and they always find something to 'substitute' compared to the times I've used tescos and only once have they ever substituted something!! What did you do about your ice in the end?


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Kylarsmum - hope everything goes ok :)
> 
> Moomin - i hate using asda - they always don't bring something and they always find something to 'substitute' compared to the times I've used tescos and only once have they ever substituted something!! What did you do about your ice in the end?

my hips been killing me so couldnt face walking to the nearest shop so ive gone without all day....im dying hahaha


----------



## tjw

Moomin, I put a plastic plate of water in the freezer then when it's frozen I use a spoon to break it up and then munch on it :) I also replace with the next plate before I start munching it so I don't run out lol


----------



## moomin_troll

i eat so much i cant freeze enough to keep up with my habbit hahaha


----------



## tjw

:rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Better that habit then something else!


----------



## Vivienne

Happy Birthday Proudmommy:hugs:

Good luck to Auntbug and Kylarsmom :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

good luck auntbug and kylarsmom x


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: Better that habit then something else!

i will sit with a cup of ice and junk food lol im going to have to walk to the shops today im dying lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kylarsmom I was just looking at the 1st post, can't believe you have less than 5 weeks left, its going to get exciting when all the babies start coming!


----------



## abs07

So girls, I went to the ER last night :( I had a stupid bite on my arm that kept getting bigger and enflamed so I thought it was best to get it checked out. 2 hours later and probably gobs of $$ I left with an antibiotic to take every 6 hours and a lecture from the doctor about cleaning bites with peroxide. Grrrrr..... Oh well, better safe than sorry! 

We were at least hoping to get an ultrasound out of it, but no luck! :(


----------



## moomin_troll

glad ur ok abs07 x


----------



## tjw

:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

feels like corey has had a growth spurt, hes in my ribs and hips. hitting both at the same time while poking bits out. my skin feels uncomfortable so im just feeling fed up today:(

but im planning on a spa day for my mates bday next weekend and im going to have a full body massage..i cant wait


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hello Ladies,

Was at midwife today for 34wk check up. So far all good. Blood pressure slightly up but nothing to worry about its 106/82. First time in the 80's normally in 60's/70's. Urine fine and no swelling so all great. Megan is in good position. still slightly bigger than average last blood test shows my iron levels are rising again. 

She gave me tips to write on birth plan, did you know that after baby is born they are not supposed to cut the cord for 1 minute but sometimes they are so busy they don't wait. So if you write it down they have to wait.

Also gave me a leaflet on perineal massage to do from 34weeks. Have any of you tried this before? does it work? Hubby got quite excited when I showed him he said I will do that for you.....pmsl yeah I'm sure you would since I been off sex for a while...lol.


----------



## moomin_troll

u shouldnt clamp or cut the cord until it stops pulsating so ur baby gets all their blood and what they need from it. mws are just in too much of a rush now they just do it. but it also depends if u have the injection or not to help the placenta come out..which u dont need and can make u feel very ill after (happened to me) the injection closes ur cervix so they have to get the placenta out fast


----------



## sunshinegirl

Yeah she mentioned the injection I was going to ask about that and vit K injection for baby. I was thinking of waiting and trying to deliver placenta naturally what has everyone else had pros and cons would be good to know.
As for Vit K for baby I think as I have been taking anti convulsion meds throughout pregnancy it is advised to give baby vit K injection.


----------



## moomin_troll

u can plan on a natural 3rd stage and then decide to have the injection.
the injection has it bonus points i guess like if u bleed alot its supposed to help with that but then most women bleed less for longer after the birth, ur rushed to get the placenta out and the cord it cut far too quickly.

if u have ur baby and then breastfeed, this helps release the placenta and then because u dont have to rush baby gets all the blood from the cord instead of it just being thrown away.

also the injection made me sick, i felt dizzy and shaky it was horrible.

as for vit k, zane didnt have it but if this baby was to have a traumatic birth and be bruised then id take the vit k for him, other then that i dont see any need for it but i dont no much about the meds ur on.


----------



## Kylarsmom

moomin_troll said:


> feels like corey has had a growth spurt, hes in my ribs and hips. hitting both at the same time while poking bits out. my skin feels uncomfortable so im just feeling fed up today:(
> 
> but im planning on a spa day for my mates bday next weekend and im going to have a full body massage..i cant wait

feeling the same way the last couple of days. he is totally out of room and its getting so flipping uncomfortable.


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> feels like corey has had a growth spurt, hes in my ribs and hips. hitting both at the same time while poking bits out. my skin feels uncomfortable so im just feeling fed up today:(
> 
> but im planning on a spa day for my mates bday next weekend and im going to have a full body massage..i cant wait
> 
> feeling the same way the last couple of days. he is totally out of room and its getting so flipping uncomfortable.Click to expand...

im dreading that i still have 6 weeks so hes only going to get bigger lol zane was a very long baby so i have a feeling coreys going to be long too.

and it doesnt help that everytime i move i need a wee lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

i do not remember any injection to have the placenta? weird. but i was sort of out of it and very well could have recieved it and not even known. interesting...


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had the injection to remove the placenta... no problems here :) and I'm gonna have it again lol... I have a feeling that's why I only bled for a week and a half after!


----------



## Stef

Hello just quickly popping in to say im still here and not forgotten about you ladies. Hope you are all well. Tiredness is killing me at the mo. :(

Ill be back when im not so tired for a proper catch up on what you have all been doing. 

Take care

Xx


----------



## Jodie.82

:haha: moomin troll with the ice! at least its a craving you can keep up while in labour to comfort you! mine is carrots, im not sure I believed in cravings as such but ive never been fussed about carrots before but I need to crunch at least one a day and every time it tastes like the best thing ive ever eaten! that and the smell of cleaning products which is bad and I have to stop myself from sniffing them but I love washing up and cleaning the kitchen now just for the smell!

sunshine girl my midwife wont be cutting the cord until its stop pulsing, wont be in any rush for that to be done as like moomintroll said the baby continues getting its blood back from it. I wont be having an injection for the placenta either, not unless there are any problems. as for pereneal massage I will be doing this from next week, I thought it was just massaging the oil into the outside but turns out to be more complicated than I thought! OH said he will do for me if its too difficult

bubs seems to have had a growth spurt! my bump is solid so I really notice when it grows, 3 days ago I measured the circumference round my belly button and was 37 inches and im now 38 and a half inches! 
and I thought the baby was supposed to move around less now.........? mine beats the living daylights out of me all night!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi Stef! I know how you feel about the tiredness, I'm really struggling with it now and seems to be getting worse. 
Is anyone else have bad troubles with sleeping? It's gone on for a few weeks now and I'm so tired. I get up to go to the toilet about 10 times a night and then can't get back to sleep :(
I think I remember having this with my second pregnancy, but not till I was about 34 weeks pregnant.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> bubs seems to have had a growth spurt! my bump is solid so I really notice when it grows, 3 days ago I measured the circumference round my belly button and was 37 inches and im now 38 and a half inches!
> and I thought the baby was supposed to move around less now.........? mine beats the living daylights out of me all night!!

Same thing with me now hun. I measured my bump last week and it was 41 inches... and now it's 43 inches!!! It's all baby too. I hope he's not too big, I'm only small :haha:


----------



## Hopes

:hi: august mummies :D

Hope everyone is doing great at this stage..1 more month for our babies. I just cant wait already to meet my baby girl, I feel that Im soo ready to have her, me and my husband will start the nursery in a few days so looking forward for that, maybe that can waste my time, I hope sooo...just wanted to check on you ladies xxxx


----------



## tjw

Hi all :hi:

Sorry not been very active on here lately. Been sooooo busy in the studio and also photographing weddings - tis the season lol, but keeps making me wish next October would hurry up and get here so it will be my turn to walk down the aisle!! lol. Did a newborn shoot yesterday too (they're my fave sessions) :thumbup:

Ruby is still really clingy too and have just stumbled on why, poor lil girly has all 4 of her last infant teeth coming through at once! Three of them are halfway through already and the fourth is about quarter way through. Wasn't expecting those last ones for ages yet. Now in the next couple weeks she'll have a full set of infant teeth.... she's growing up waaaayyyyyy too fast!!!! :cry: She even tried to say Thankyou a little while ago when I gave her a banana to eat!! I was expecting her to say Ta, like she usually does, but she said Ankyou! I was a bit taken aback by it as it's the first time she's said it lol.

I've got another growth scan tomorrow, anyone want to hazard a guess? He was 3lbs 7oz at 28+2, tomorrow he'll be 31+5....

:flower:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello all! Wow, so much to catch up on! Hope everyone is well.

Not much to report really&#8230; 

At 31 week appointment GP said it was too early to tell which way round baby is (really..??). I have no idea where he is!

I think the iron tablets were making me feel queasy, so I've ditched them & bought patine from Boots, as I've read there's less side effects (they're a bit pricey, but on 3 42 at the mo which is a bonus!) Taking two sachets in OJ every night before bed, so hopefully that'll have the desired effect. I'll have repeat blood tests in 2 weeks time at my 34 week midwife appointment. (It was 14 at my booking-in appointment, down to 10.1 at 28 weeks, and the GP said they like it to be over 11)

Weighed myself last night & I've put on exactly 2 stone (28 pounds). Hopefully I won't gain too much more, but I seem to be eating more recently, so think more weight gain is inevitable!

Not sleeping particularly well the last few weeks, but it's because I get uncomfortable, and rolling over & repositioning my V-pillow (between legs & under bump) is such a mission! I'm not at the getting-up-to-pee-lots stage yet, though I'm sure it's not far off.

We ordered our nursery furniture at the Baby Show last month, and we're still waiting for the call to arrange delivery. It'll be 5 weeks on Sunday, and I'm getting impatient, so might give them a ring & chase it up. Once we have the drawers built, I can wash & fold all little mans clothes! 

Got an email from Bounty I think, telling me I should be packing my hospital bag around now. Can't even comprehend doing that yet, still seems so early!!

Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Sorry not been very active on here lately. Been sooooo busy in the studio and also photographing weddings - tis the season lol, but keeps making me wish next October would hurry up and get here so it will be my turn to walk down the aisle!! lol. Did a newborn shoot yesterday too (they're my fave sessions) :thumbup:
> 
> Ruby is still really clingy too and have just stumbled on why, poor lil girly has all 4 of her last infant teeth coming through at once! Three of them are halfway through already and the fourth is about quarter way through. Wasn't expecting those last ones for ages yet. Now in the next couple weeks she'll have a full set of infant teeth.... she's growing up waaaayyyyyy too fast!!!! :cry: She even tried to say Thankyou a little while ago when I gave her a banana to eat!! I was expecting her to say Ta, like she usually does, but she said Ankyou! I was a bit taken aback by it as it's the first time she's said it lol.
> 
> I've got another growth scan tomorrow, anyone want to hazard a guess? He was 3lbs 7oz at 28+2, tomorrow he'll be 31+5....
> 
> :flower:

I'm going to say about 4 lb 10 oz or more. Hope it goes well :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I think my goal for today is to pack my hospital bag! I just had this fear that I'd be in at an appt or a non stress test, and they decide to admit me and I want to be able to have DH just get my bag, instead of telling him what to pack for me! LOL! That prob wont happen, but it happened to a friend a few days ago and has me all worried, haha.


----------



## moomin_troll

33 weeks is a good time to get ur hospital bag packed :)

mines packed, i just need to get my birthing box packed next week as im having a homebirth (fingers crossed)


----------



## sunshinegirl

I have only just started packing mine at 34 wks. I will finish it by the weekend. It's all in the bedroom just not in the case!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

I've packed most of my bag. Just need to get some more clothes. Haven't got any 0-3, just incase he ends up being a big baby.

Pretty sure this boy has turned again. The pressure from my pubic bone has gone and seem to be getting loads of painful kicks down there now, feels like my waters are going to go everytime time he does it :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

zane was a very long baby and he fit into newborn things for the first 2 weeks, but i have also got lots of 0-3 clothes in but wont be packing any


----------



## CharlieKeys

My hospital bag is in the car... mainly cause I'm driving all around so much - essex, Norfolk and then back again to Watford... but it's only half packed! Oops! I just need to get one more pair of PJs, toiletries, new born sleep suits, labour clothes, going home clothes! Knowing me I'll just be in my leggings and whatever fits going home, nothing fancy!


----------



## AuntBug

My bag is packed and ready. I don't need labor clothes, get to use a lovely hospital gown :)

Had my first nst today and she did great! She's reactive even tho she isn't 32 weeks, which is a fab sign. Got my first steroid shot just in case, go back for the second tomorrow.


----------



## Jodie.82

ProudMommy26 said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> bubs seems to have had a growth spurt! my bump is solid so I really notice when it grows, 3 days ago I measured the circumference round my belly button and was 37 inches and im now 38 and a half inches!
> and I thought the baby was supposed to move around less now.........? mine beats the living daylights out of me all night!!
> 
> Same thing with me now hun. I measured my bump last week and it was 41 inches... and now it's 43 inches!!! It's all baby too. I hope he's not too big, I'm only small :haha:Click to expand...

mad how quickly they can grow at this stage isnt it! im so curious how much weight I have put on, havent been weighed for 6 weeks! when I was 12 weeks pregnant I was 7 stone 1 which is a stone under my usual home weight 8 stone! I felt so thin! but I had a holiday to england at 20 weeks and ate all home comforts and managed to put on 12 pounds in the first 3 weeks! it was needed though


----------



## Jodie.82

aww tjw your DD sounds so cute! I will guess 4lbs 6oz....

I made a fb page for my friends and family to guess the babies sex weight and arrival date. its really exciting seeing everyones guesses and bringing babies arrival that bit nearer! 80% are saying boy for me... weight mostly around the late 6lbs to mid 7lbs... we shall see!

sarahbella...too early??? or your GP just didnt want to admit he or she couldnt work it out :haha:!

I keep waking up on my back even though I go to sleep on my side...I wake up and have pains in my lower back and laods of pressure, not good but dont know what I can do about that if im turning that way while asleep?

good news Auntbug :thumbup:

I havent packed a hospital back....I have a planned homebirth, but really should pack one just in case....


----------



## abs07

Had my monthly checkup today, she's doing good - heartbeat is at 150 but the little bugger wouldn't stay still long enough for me to hear it for more than 30 seconds! The nurse just said 'Oh, I'm not going after her, I got what I needed' I wanted to say - 'But I didn't - I want to hear it more!!' :)
And more good news - I haven't gained 1 pound since my last checkup! :happydance: The last time I was in my doc specifically said no more than 1 pound a week (I was averaging about 7-8 pounds/month). So that was good new - I didn't get a lecture!! :thumbup:

I REALLY need to pack my bag. I told DH that the other day & he thought I was crazy. But I have this nightmare that I go into labor with no clothes for me or her, plus no camera to take pictures - that would be the worst!! :dohh:


----------



## SammieGrace

Jodie.82 said:


> I keep waking up on my back even though I go to sleep on my side...I wake up and have pains in my lower back and laods of pressure, not good but dont know what I can do about that if im turning that way while asleep?

I have this same issue, and the only thing that seems to help is putting a pillow behind my back so that I can't roll completely flat on my back. Maybe that would help?


----------



## Jodie.82

good news abs! :) 

thanks sammie I will try that tonight! I will end up with about 5 pillows round me lol I have to have one between my legs and sort of under the bump too!


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> My bag is packed and ready. I don't need labor clothes, get to use a lovely hospital gown :)
> 
> Had my first nst today and she did great! She's reactive even tho she isn't 32 weeks, which is a fab sign. Got my first steroid shot just in case, go back for the second tomorrow.

That's great hun!!
I remember having those steroid shots when I carried both of my girls. Had to have them in my leg, and ouch!! I do feel for you. Glad things are looking great. Still got my fingers crossed :)

That's great news abs :) 

Jodie- I think your body will put on all the weight that it needs to. I was 7 stone 10 before I got pregnant and now I'm over 10 stone. So completely shocked. You can't really tell either, so it's mostly all baby and a lot has gone on my behind and breasts... Oh dear :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

So glad to hear everything went well abs, I love listening to the hb! So funny, I was thrilled that I gained a pound bet Monday and Thursday :)

ProudMommy, thanks for the sympathy, but I have to admit the worst part was waiting in L&D for the shot. It took them almost 2 hours to get it from the pharmacy, I was going nuts! The shot itself was in my hip and didn't hurt much, guess I have enough padding :) luckily, I don't have any fear of needles, although we'll see if I still say that with the epidural :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> So glad to hear everything went well abs, I love listening to the hb! So funny, I was thrilled that I gained a pound bet Monday and Thursday :)
> 
> ProudMommy, thanks for the sympathy, but I have to admit the worst part was waiting in L&D for the shot. It took them almost 2 hours to get it from the pharmacy, I was going nuts! The shot itself was in my hip and didn't hurt much, guess I have enough padding :) luckily, I don't have any fear of needles, although we'll see if I still say that with the epidural :haha:

Haha! I'm a complete wimp with needles. 
I would rather go through the pain than have a needle. People have said that the epidural isn't bad at all and you don't feel much. But it still scares me.


----------



## tjw

He's head down!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance:

Measuring between 2 and 3 wks ahead and weighing in at 4lbs 13oz :thumbup:

Lil bugger's been punching my cervix (did it there on screen in front of us too) and there was me thinking he was footling breach and wriggling his toes against it!! :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

its amazing news that hes head down so u dont need a section :happydance:

and punching the cervix feels horrible doesnt it lol


----------



## tjw

Sure does, there were times when I've thought his feet were gonna drop through lol, now I know he's been practising his superman pose!! :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> Sure does, there were times when I've thought his feet were gonna drop through lol, now I know he's been practising his superman pose!! :haha:

corey keeps swapping from head down to transverse so im getting knees and elbows poking out of both sides at the same time. zane was the same, i got stretchmarks on my hips because he got his feet round there somehow:dohh:


----------



## tjw

Aw bless lol :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> He's head down!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> Measuring between 2 and 3 wks ahead and weighing in at 4lbs 13oz :thumbup:
> 
> Lil bugger's been punching my cervix (did it there on screen in front of us too) and there was me thinking he was footling breach and wriggling his toes against it!! :haha:

Brilliant size hun!! Glad it went ok :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

great news about the NST aunt bug!!


----------



## BattyNora

Glad there's so much good news floating about! Sounds like everyone is looking good!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes been at his granmas today and tonight so i had in mind that id get alot done....ive hardly done anything hahaha 
i walked to the shop for yet more ice and on the way back i just felt so pregnant haha and got loads of braxton hicks which i wasnt impressed with, im so unhealthy :/


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> zanes been at his granmas today and tonight so i had in mind that id get alot done....ive hardly done anything hahaha
> i walked to the shop for yet more ice and on the way back i just felt so pregnant haha and got loads of braxton hicks which i wasnt impressed with, im so unhealthy :/

Your ice talking is getting me craving for ice too now :haha:
And there's nothing wrong with having a bit of you time. Having children is tough. My in-laws had my children for a few days the other month. It was the first time I've been away from them and god I needed it. The house never looked so nice lol.... It's back to it's normal 'toy pit' now though lol.


----------



## moomin_troll

ProudMommy26 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> zanes been at his granmas today and tonight so i had in mind that id get alot done....ive hardly done anything hahaha
> i walked to the shop for yet more ice and on the way back i just felt so pregnant haha and got loads of braxton hicks which i wasnt impressed with, im so unhealthy :/
> 
> Your ice talking is getting me craving for ice too now :haha:
> And there's nothing wrong with having a bit of you time. Having children is tough. My in-laws had my children for a few days the other month. It was the first time I've been away from them and god I needed it. The house never looked so nice lol.... It's back to it's normal 'toy pit' now though lol.Click to expand...

it can be nice to have a lay day but i did that last week when he stayed at my mums hahaha so today i wanted to get my front room looking nice, but my dining table is covered in odd socks and my floor is covered in toys hahah


----------



## sequeena

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I've not been around much I find it hard to keep up :hugs:


----------



## abs07

Yay for heads down tjw!! :)


----------



## Vivienne

sunshinegirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Was at midwife today for 34wk check up. So far all good. Blood pressure slightly up but nothing to worry about its 106/82. First time in the 80's normally in 60's/70's. Urine fine and no swelling so all great. Megan is in good position. still slightly bigger than average last blood test shows my iron levels are rising again.
> 
> She gave me tips to write on birth plan, did you know that after baby is born they are not supposed to cut the cord for 1 minute but sometimes they are so busy they don't wait. So if you write it down they have to wait.
> 
> Also gave me a leaflet on perineal massage to do from 34weeks. Have any of you tried this before? does it work? Hubby got quite excited when I showed him he said I will do that for you.....pmsl yeah I'm sure you would since I been off sex for a while...lol.

Yeah takes about 3mins for cord to stop passing final blood etc through. The perineal massage is a good idea in case of episiotomy, it helps it stretch before the ring o fire moment!


----------



## Vivienne

OOo it is getting close for us all!!! And everyone seems to be in a good place.

My boy is flipping between transverse and breech and punching me around the naval area.

Had another midwife appt yesterday, have them every two weeks from now on. Heard HB, 150, about a week ahead so not too big yet. 

Haven't packed a bag, don't want to take too much either. Heard in my ante-natal class that nearly 80 percent of the women at our hospital end up starkers :blush: for the birth which seems to be the easiest. I guess it is true that you really don't care at the height of it!

I too wake up on my back most days and my pillows have all gone, OH says that I remove them in the night and biff them around the room???!!! I have no recollection of doing it at all :dohh:

Painting nursery today and just have to wallpaper feature wall and put up curtains and it's done hooray. 

Have a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

i will be starting the perinum massage from tonight i think and also will try and remeber to do my hypnobirthing cd...might do them at the same time hahaha

for some reason im really worried about the massage. no idea why tho lol
only 6 weeks to go until my due date, i still cant believe im having a baby


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, sorry, I need to vent:growlmad:

I'll start with the good news, had my second shot yesterday an LO looked fantastic on the monitor. She is getting LOTS of oxygen :happydance:

But I had the most horrible L&D nurse of all time! It took 3 hours to get the stupid shot. When she asked why I needed it, she proceeded to spout off "expert" advice:
"Oh, I would be on a monitor all the time if I were you" - 3 specialists disagree, twice a week is enough.
"What is wrong with her, it must be something genetic to make her that small" Wrong again, the real experts also agree the most likely cause is she is just small.
"Have they told you she might have Progeria? It might be that, those babies are small" NO! They have not told me it is a horrible, fatal disease that effects only 1 in 4 million births - oh - and by the way doesn't present until 18 - 24 months. Those poor children are born full size and seem perfectly healthy!
"You're breastfeeding right?" - if I can, I had radical breast reduction 15 years ago. "If you can't you HAVE to get donor breast milk, a NICU baby NEEDS breastmilk" Well, let the Neonatologist tell me that. I understand it is best - but it is NONE OF YOUR FREAKING BUSINESS!!

I just wanted to throttle her. When I go back to L&D I will refuse to have her care for me or my LO, I WILL NOT have her at the birth of my little girl!

Sorry for the long venting post, but my DH is now tired of hearing me rant and rave :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

:hugs: who cares if ur oh is tired of hearing u rant u have a right to be pissed off!
i would put a complaint in against her, how dare she talk to u like that and dare say "whats wrong with you" thats bloody awful.


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Hi ladies, sorry, I need to vent:growlmad:
> 
> I'll start with the good news, had my second shot yesterday an LO looked fantastic on the monitor. She is getting LOTS of oxygen :happydance:
> 
> But I had the most horrible L&D nurse of all time! It took 3 hours to get the stupid shot. When she asked why I needed it, she proceeded to spout off "expert" advice:
> "Oh, I would be on a monitor all the time if I were you" - 3 specialists disagree, twice a week is enough.
> "What is wrong with her, it must be something genetic to make her that small" Wrong again, the real experts also agree the most likely cause is she is just small.
> "Have they told you she might have Progeria? It might be that, those babies are small" NO! They have not told me it is a horrible, fatal disease that effects only 1 in 4 million births - oh - and by the way doesn't present until 18 - 24 months. Those poor children are born full size and seem perfectly healthy!
> "You're breastfeeding right?" - if I can, I had radical breast reduction 15 years ago. "If you can't you HAVE to get donor breast milk, a NICU baby NEEDS breastmilk" Well, let the Neonatologist tell me that. I understand it is best - but it is NONE OF YOUR FREAKING BUSINESS!!
> 
> I just wanted to throttle her. When I go back to L&D I will refuse to have her care for me or my LO, I WILL NOT have her at the birth of my little girl!
> 
> Sorry for the long venting post, but my DH is now tired of hearing me rant and rave :blush:

That's awful and I'm mad myself reading your post. So sorry you have to have someone like that. I would definitely complain too. I know it's not something you would want to think about right now, but that really isn't right!!!!
I'm not sure about breastmilk being needed for a NICU baby, it's probably right. But let me just say that I had both my girls at 35 and 36 weeks and they had formula. I still breastfed my youngest daughter, but she was in hospital for a while and the formula milk helped her. 
I don't think she has the right to talk to you like that, you deserve better.
Sorry for my rant and sending you and your cutie lots of hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## tjw

My goodness I would have throttled her on the spot!! How DARE she scaremonger you!! Slap her one from ME if you ever see her again!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooo Auntbug what a horrible woman!!!! Sorry you had to deal with that :( Glad your little girl is doing well, take her back in 6 months and stick your fingers up at the silly cow!


----------



## SammieGrace

AuntBug said:


> I just wanted to throttle her. When I go back to L&D I will refuse to have her care for me or my LO, I WILL NOT have her at the birth of my little girl!

I completely agree with you that you shouldn't have her at your birth, which would just stress you out. This woman sounds awful and I would probably complain about her if it were me!!



moomin_troll said:


> i will be starting the perinum massage from tonight i think and also will try and remeber to do my hypnobirthing cd...might do them at the same time hahaha
> 
> *for some reason im really worried about the massage*.

I have thought about doing this in a few weeks when I am closer to my due date but the idea kind of freaks me out. I am not even sure why as it is not that big of a deal....but IDK, are others on here planning to do it as well?


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom - good luck @ your scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

i tried the massage and didnt like it at all, bump was in the way lol so i might try again in afew days


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies. 

Sorry I havent been around much lately. Tiredness had taken a toll on me as well as my daughter misbehaving and work is 100% stressing me out.

However next week (starting tomorrow) is my last 5 day week and boy I cant wait to leave. Once I finish work on the 6th I wont be back in again until the 16th and then ive only the 29th and the 30th left at work as my mat leave starts 31st July. Good job too as I don't know how much longer i could cope with how stressed im getting with it. 

Well ive started to pack my hospital bag and to say this is my 2nd baby i seem totaqlly clueless as to what i need, more clueless than i was last time. :haha: I need to get it packed though and take it down to Silverstone with me for the British Grand Prix. Cant wait... not sure what kinda experience it will be almost 34 weeks pregnant and camping but im determined to go.

Have read back a few pages on the thread and there seems to be alot of positive posts recently. Nice to see things are going well with every one. 

Auntbug, cant beleive the midwife. Im gobsmacked! How rude and unprofessional. You should put a complaint in. 

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

well yesterday i decided to mow the lawn and build zanes new swing, it was so hot i almost died haha but the idiot that i am i didnt put suncream on and my arms and kneck are burnt and so sore :(

i havent had a early night in 7 months so tried to last night....3 hours later i was still awake:dohh: so im watching shallow hal atm and zane will let me sleep for abit in the morning when he watches fireman sam hahah

today ive had constant BH and egaging pains :( and now im muching on a pint glass full of ice which ile regret because ile wake up needing a wee hahaha


----------



## Mark&Annie

Heyyyy everyone :D

Been slogging my guts out working on the house, stripping and sanding the stairs! Madness!

Had my 34 week check up today, all is well, bubs is in the right place still and not far off engaging. My new midwife is really lovely, and happy to book my home birth, just gotta make sure my haemoglobin levels are correct after that whole poopy anemia thing, bah!

I took some bump pics, but my god I look like the biggest thing ever! Will have to scale them down really small so I look less mahoosive :rofl:

Hope everyone in the UK coped with the last couple of days heatwave... wowzas, that was something! Think its gonna be it now though, bring on the thunderstorms.

Sleep well all (yeah right!) xxx


----------



## MiissDior

How've I only found this now.. 
due 16th but c-sec booked for 2nd
:blue: ​


----------



## tjw

MiissDior said:


> How've I only found this now..
> due 16th but c-sec booked for 2nd
> :blue: ​

Heya bud xx Have added you to first post x


----------



## tjw

We all seem to be nesting :)

I got rid of my bed, shifted the bedroom round and sorted it out for Ruby and Harrison. Went and picked up our new 3 piece suite with Grae and our friend Paul, Cleared out all the untidy junk drawers from the kitchen, and put the cot together... 

All good, all good :)


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome MiissDior!

I feel like I'm monopolizing the thread with my many us, but here is the latest. She still has stable blood flow, good fluid, but little growth. Only 2 oz in 2 weeks, lil peanut is estimated at 1 lb 14 oz. But we still bought a week, still happier inside than out.

Looks like they won't let me go past 34 weeks, so 3 more weeks at the most. Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## tjw

Aw Auntbug, she's a lil miracle already, and such a lil fighter. Please don't feel that you're monopolozing the thread, we're all so proud of your lil princess and like to hear how she's getting on :hugs: xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Welcome MiissDior!
> 
> I feel like I'm monopolizing the thread with my many us, but here is the latest. She still has stable blood flow, good fluid, but little growth. Only 2 oz in 2 weeks, lil peanut is estimated at 1 lb 14 oz. But we still bought a week, still happier inside than out.
> 
> Looks like they won't let me go past 34 weeks, so 3 more weeks at the most. Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers :hugs:

You're not monopolizing the thread at all! I love reading your posts and it's good to know how your cutie is doing. Fingers crossed to you both! :flower:

Welcome MiissDior!! 

Hope you're all well and not suffering too much with the heat like I am lol.
Saw my midwife yesterday. Looks like I was right and he is now breech again. So if he doesn't turn, I'll end up having a csection. Which I was preparing for anyway, but there's still time for him to turn again. Getting very nervous now though as the weeks go by. 
Can't believe we'll all have our babies soon!! Looking forward to seeing who will be next :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh my goodness! We could have cutey baby pics in 3 weeks! :D Glad she's doing well Auntbug :D


----------



## abs07

Wow AuntBug, I'd be so mad!! But that's great that she's doing so well - you need to go rub it in that nurses face! :)

Welcome MiissDior!

34 weeks today - can't believe it! :) :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Stef said:


> I need to get it packed though and take it down to Silverstone with me for the British Grand Prix. Cant wait... not sure what kinda experience it will be almost 34 weeks pregnant and camping but im determined to go.

Might see you there Stef! I live near Silverstone & will be working Grand Prix weekend! I don't envy you camping though! Hope the weather holds out, I've worked the past 8 years & it's miserable in the rain.

33 weeks today for me


----------



## Jodie.82

sammie I will be trying the massage, although I keep saying that and not actually doing it!!
everyone is making me feel lazy with all they are doing! ive been knackered just from shopping! although shopping our style does mean a trip to the fruit market, then to where the dairy and meat ladies are then to another area to buy screws and glass (for OH DIY) etc etc all of this ending up walking for about 3 hours in major sunshine! now OH has gone to Lima for work until Friday! I miss him! 
good news markandannie re scan... show the bump pics!
welcome missdior 
auntbug not at all I want to see how you and LO are getting on. sending you a big :hugs: and lots of luck for LO


----------



## Stef

xsarahbellax said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I need to get it packed though and take it down to Silverstone with me for the British Grand Prix. Cant wait... not sure what kinda experience it will be almost 34 weeks pregnant and camping but im determined to go.
> 
> Might see you there Stef! I live near Silverstone & will be working Grand Prix weekend! I don't envy you camping though! Hope the weather holds out, I've worked the past 8 years & it's miserable in the rain.
> 
> 33 weeks today for meClick to expand...

I hope we have a happy medium on the weather front. Dare I say I dont want it too hot but I dont want rain either. 

I'll have to look out for any one I see that looks about as pregnant as I do and say hello... At least if people think im crazy I wont see them again. :rofl:

Im about to order my team shirt but worried im gona look like a beached whale init. yikes. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i had my 34 week appointment today and the mw was shocked at how low down corey is....i new he was engaging lol hes really pushing down atm so its saw :(


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry I can't keep up with everyone :hugs: auntbug glad she's doing ok and they're taking steps to make sure she stays that way :thumbup:

As for me I'm nearly 35 weeks now. My fluid dropped dramatically from 11cm to 3cm at 33 weeks then jumped back up to 15cm at 34 weeks :wacko: I'm having another scan at 36+4 if I make it that far. Thomas is very low down now, at my 34 week scan the sonographer couldn't measure his head as he was right down into my pelvis :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Sequeena! So glad you've made it to 35 weeks, I hope LO can hold on a 
little longer.


----------



## sequeena

AuntBug said:


> Good luck Sequeena! So glad you've made it to 35 weeks, I hope LO can hold on a
> little longer.

Thanks hun xx I'm hoping we can get to 37 weeks, I'm shocked I managed to get here! :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

even if hes born 36 weeks he will be fine, i was born at 36 weeks and im good lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Seqeena, my fluid has been doing that too. Was a 6 then an 8 , & I haven't heard what it was on monday yet but they said still low. Could b taking him early bc of this :/


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooo it's all happening now ladies! Very exciting :D I wish I could organise more, but my house is still a couple of weeks off being finished, and all my things are still in storage! I am mentally preparing though... trying to remember where everything is that I packed away :/

My camera is in my handbag downstairs... I might put belly pic up tomorrow


----------



## moomin_troll

i need to get my house in perfect order by wednesday seen as im having my mw visit to see if my house is suitable for a homebirth :/ but compared to u mark&annie i hardly have anything to do lol
 
ile have to take a bump picture. its depressing tho because my bump at this stage with zane had no stretchmarks but thanks to zane being late and his big butt i got covered at 41 weeks :(


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom - sorrybtonhear you may go early too, but yourebgetting so close to 37 hang in there :hugs:

I think we've got as much ready as we're going to. She'll be in nicu for a while, so we can make sure she will have what she needs at home. Clothes are all washed, not much more to buy, so I think we'll be ok.


----------



## moomin_troll

im getting some really strong engaging pains right now, not sure corey wants to stay in lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Here's a pic from my shower where you can see my belly ;)
 



Attached Files:







260074_772935364611_44005952_37382121_7947083_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mark&Annie

Belly belly belly!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00775.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00776-2.jpg


----------



## Kylarsmom

mine looks a lot like yours annie!! ;) i really need to get a bare belly pic though! my 1 stretch mark looks awful though lol!


----------



## abs07

Good luck on your fluid levels sequeena and kylarsmom! :)

Ugg, if one more person asks me if I'm ready to pop, or if I'm nervous, or whatever - I might scream!! Why are people so negative?!?!?!


----------



## AuntBug

Cute bellies ladies, I'm jealous!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Has to be the bare belly for the full impact of enormity!! I was early last time so im wondering if I go full term this time, I might get some stretch marks, feel very tight already :/


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt get stretch marks with zane till 41 weeks and he got me bad :( so no naked bump pics from me hahaha i will get a picture up in the next few days of bump.

ive been having a walk around town today and at times its really felt like im dilating (or like how it felt when i was dilating with zane) im startting to get a glimmer of hope this one might not be overdue lol just aslong as he waits till im 37 weeks that will be fine


----------



## Kylarsmom

I only have the 1 stretch mark and its bc of my darn hole where my belly button ring was :/ I don't have any anywhere else, YET! ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

i hate u woman who dont have any or hardly any stretchmarks lol

im getting a laser treatment to get rid of those i have got after this baby


----------



## sequeena

I had stretchmarks pre pregnancy. Dunno if I have new ones, can't tell!


----------



## AuntBug

No stretch marks for me yet, but I haven't had much stretching either. I still look more like I'm 5 months preggo, not nearly 8!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Such lovely bumps ladies :) 

I have a fair few stretch marks, but they're all from carrying my daughters. Still yet to get one from this pregnancy. I'm really shocked I haven't got one yet though. I've never been this big with any of my other pregnancies.

Hope you're all well :thumbup:


----------



## emz_x

I don't have a single stretch mark on my stomach (FX) but I've got them on my boobs and hips :(


----------



## sequeena

35 week bump :)

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269837_2243038520638_1388356992_2610881_1986027_n.jpg


----------



## Jodie.82

I rather stupidly thought that if I was going to get stretch marks on my belly I would have got them by now! didnt get any on my belly first pregnancy but full term I was the size I am now....I did get them on my boobs and hips, bum though!

just walked to the shops and felt really low twingey pains, lower and a different place to anywhere i usually feel the baby move, is that the head engaging you have been talking about moomin troll you think?

baby bump this afternoon, 34 plus 6 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0540.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0









DSCF0541.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moomin_troll

its like a sharp stabbing pain in my cervix and alot of pressure down there lol thats the best way i can describe it


----------



## jennthompson

ProudMommy26 said:


> Such lovely bumps ladies :)
> 
> I have a fair few stretch marks, but they're all from carrying my daughters. Still yet to get one from this pregnancy. I'm really shocked I haven't got one yet though. I've never been this big with any of my other pregnancies.
> 
> Hope you're all well :thumbup:

I'm the exact same way, no marks this time (yet) but plenty left over from carrying my two daughters. And I am bigger in my stomach than I ever was with them. Either that or I was big all over with them and this time I am mostly belly!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> its like a sharp stabbing pain in my cervix and alot of pressure down there lol thats the best way i can describe it

yep same here, seems so early!


----------



## Kylarsmom

anybody have lots of blue purple veins?! Mine on my bbs are realllly bad and just sorta bad on my belly!


----------



## Vivienne

No veins, just stretchies. In a circular pattern around bump. Belly button hasn't popped , don't think it will at all.

Had ante natal group talk about spinals and epi's and DH nearly threw up and passed out. I knew he wasn't super with needles but even talking about them appears to freak him out. I promised I would go as long as I could without any pain meds and if I had to have them he could leave. :dohh:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> anybody have lots of blue purple veins?! Mine on my bbs are realllly bad and just sorta bad on my belly!

I'm SO veiny! They're everywhere!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> its like a sharp stabbing pain in my cervix and alot of pressure down there lol thats the best way i can describe it
> 
> yep same here, seems so early!Click to expand...

i no i was thinking it was early and so did my mw lol but oh well:)

and my belly button has poped because it never recovered from zane hahaha id like to say he was worth it :haha: but hes being a git so i cant lol


----------



## Jodie.82

I have blue ish veins on my boobs, a little on my belly too. and belly button has popped out which is sooooo weird to me!
35 weeks today, 35 days to go! :happydance: although as everyone keeps telling me I better be ready as it could be more like 2 weeks! I would like the 3rd of august please baby bump


----------



## moomin_troll

at first i thought this baby would be late, but past few days with the amount of engagment pains im having im not so sure he wants to stay in lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom said:


> anybody have lots of blue purple veins?! Mine on my bbs are realllly bad and just sorta bad on my belly!

Yeah I have them all over boobs and bump x

1st of July today which means 1 month left.....or 4 wks on monday. Getting really tired now having a nap every afternoon.

BH are finally here! Also think little one dropped down more now. I am hoping she comes early but I doubt it.


----------



## emz_x

Kylarsmom said:


> anybody have lots of blue purple veins?! Mine on my bbs are realllly bad and just sorta bad on my belly!

My boobs look pretty scary now thanks to all the veins :haha: I also have them round the sides of my bump.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> anybody have lots of blue purple veins?! Mine on my bbs are realllly bad and just sorta bad on my belly!

I have loads! They are getting worse on my breasts and my stomach is full of them. 

Baby has been kicking me really hard in my bowels today and it's seriously killing me. I have been suffering with an irritable bowel with this pregnancy and OH MY does it hurt!!!! Wish he would go back to being head down. 

But anyway, it's nice to know next month will be our month :) And some of you the end of this month, so exciting! 
This little one will be full term (37 weeks) 26th July :happydance:


----------



## Stef

Hello

Sorry I still haven't been very active on this thread. There are some lovely bump pics floating around. I wish mine was as neat. 

On Monday ive my 32wk scan/consultant appointment. Hope it goes better than my 20 wk one. 

Proudmommy, I cant beleive it will be nexy month either, this pregnancy has seriously flown by! Though ive a feeling ill probs end up september, i dont hold much faith that my body will go into labour, it didnt last time... not even when being induced so it dosent leave me with much faith at all in my useless body. 

Just wondering if people feel organised cos i dont at all :( the nursery isnt done and im sure there is a whole stack of stuff i still need. 

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

awwww stef your body isnt useless :hugs: I hope you have a better experience this time!
im not organised at all, baby doesnt even have anything to sleep in! havent washed clothes, still have somethings missing, havent done a birth plan although not as necessary as my midwife for homebirth tends to do exactly the kind of births I want


----------



## Stef

Jodie thanks. Im glad its not just me. I need to get DH to pull his finger out!! luckily after wednesday I only have the 16th 28th and 30th left at work before mat leave so im hoping ill get some stuff done then. 

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

yay and you are almost 3 weeks behind me! yeah give him a kick ha ha! it will be better when you have finished work for definite :) x


----------



## Stef

Lol Jodie I will be about the same gestation as you are by the time I get to do anything. Im at work mon, tues & weds. Then weds night we go away and wont be back until the Monday night, then ive a midwife appointment on the Tuesday, anaesthetis appointment on the Wednesday then were in Newcastle on the Thursdays as were meeting up with some friends for lunch. Ive never had such a hectic schedule. any one would think im popular with the amount of appointments etc i have in my diary this month, i dont usually get all that in a year. :haha:

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

haha enjoy then and then once you are free you will be so ready to do all the homey baby preparing things! x


----------



## abs07

Such cute bump pics :)

Here's me at 33+2:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Lovely bump abs :)

All the best for your scan on Monday Stef!! :thumbup:

Been shopping today and bought some more clothes. UK mommies, there's a nice little sale on in Asda on the clothes. Although, there's so much more girls clothes in the sale than boys. Still got a nice selection though.


----------



## Stef

Thanks Proudmommy.

Well thats another day at work done. :happydance: another day close to maternity leave. Yay!1

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

there always more for girls then boys its not fair lol
well ive been so lazy today :/ lol altho i have manged to get coreys changing unit downstairs and then ive been mean and zanes bday and xmas presents are hidden in my suitcase in zanes wardrobe hahaha

no idea why but ive got coreys pram out...i fancy a play around lol


----------



## abs07

I'm washing all of her clothes today :) I'm using Dreft - but do you also use dryer sheets? My biggest pet peeve is pulling clothes out of the dryer all staticy, but I don't want to use them if it will irritate her skin!


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont use drier sheets so not sure sorry, altho im sure they will be fine.

i washed all of coreys clothes at 32 weeks lol and ive even made his bed hahaha
im trying to organise my house and yet it looks worse somehow....not impressed


----------



## abs07

moomin_troll said:


> i dont use drier sheets so not sure sorry, altho im sure they will be fine.
> 
> i washed all of coreys clothes at 32 weeks lol and ive even made his bed hahaha
> im trying to organise my house and yet it looks worse somehow....not impressed

I know...organizing isn't working out so well for me either! :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to have to drag my little sister over to help me out lol ive got a nice size 3 bed house and yet there still isnt enough room for another baby :dohh: hahaha


----------



## moomin_troll

my 35 week bump :)


pregnant with zane the month before he was born 


think my bump is pretty much the same lol


----------



## Jodie.82

nice bump moomin! def a "boy" bump
every single peruvian looks at my belly and says boy!


----------



## moomin_troll

both pregnancies ive had a very neat bump and dont gain much weight.

i didnt take any decent pics of my bump with zane so i look like a dog in all of them hahaha


----------



## Jodie.82

lol, im sure you dont! I found a pic of me 39 weeks with Kacie, the bump is so different, it was more around but about the size of my bump now! and I had a round face and weight on arms etc I dont have that at all this time but I looked about 12! I was 17 but looking at it now I know why people stared at me quite so much!


----------



## moomin_troll

i filled out more in the face with zane and i look good for it. OH loved the extra weight on me as ive always been skinny.

ive got a side bump picture of me pregnant with zane and no stretch marks lol but im in my bra and i didnt no the picture was being taken lol

i might be brave and post it

EDIT....i posted bump pic of me pregnant with zane above lol


----------



## Jodie.82

are they at the same amounts of weeks? your bump looks bigger this time, but you look smaller ifkwim! both lovely bumps!


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah the picture with zane was taken around 35 weeks maybe a little bit futher along i cant remember, how bad is that lol

i did gain more weight with zane then i have this time


----------



## tjw

Morning ladies, loving the bump pics. Haven't had chance to do an up to date one yet :( 
About to go to l&d to get checked over and pos have contractions stopped for me as have been getting them for 14hrs. Not regular, but have vomited as well, so they said I gotta get in now. Will update you when I get home x


----------



## xxyjadexx

hope alls ok tjw! x


----------



## Stef

Hope all is O.K TJW. :hugs:

Well.. today I am nesting!! At last!! Haha, I have pulled every thing out in my kitchen bleached the sink, cleaned all the surfaces and the cupboards and cleaned the skirting boards etc etc etc. 

Living room next... though this is toy city :dohh:

Olivias playing outside as its lovely here, really hot. I know I should be sat out too enjoying the weather but we go away on Wednesday night too and im back at work mon-weds so this is the only real chance i have. 

Hope every one else is enjoying the weather/weekend 

xx


----------



## tjw

Have had contractions stopped again, and put straight back on bedrest. 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. Harri's 3/5 engaged. They've said if contractions start up again I have to go straight in for them to be stopped but that if contractions keep starting up then after the 35wk mark they won't stop them and will let him birth...


----------



## AuntBug

Tjw, I'm glad they've got them stopped. Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## ProudMommy26

wow! Fingers crossed for you and little one tjw! 
If it helps, my girl was born at 35 weeks and she was perfectly fine! She had to stay in a while, but it was nothing to do with her being early. She would of been out the next day. Keep us all updated!!!

Cute bump moomin! Will try and get a bump pic done next week. :)

I've been off like a mad woman today cleaning and sorting out the girls clothes out. Never realized they had so many lol. Going to the charity shop tomorrow to take everything. 

The house if finally looking ready for the baby now, just need to get a few things organized and sort out the rest of my hospital bag out.

Also thought I'd add something that was important when I had my daughters.
I wore buttoned up nighties and they were a huge help for breastfeeding and delivering. I found wearing trousers not only made you uncomfortable, but when it came to the internals, it was a pain constantly getting them off and on all the time. Thought I'd add that in for the first time mommies :)
Oh and don't forget lip balm and vaseline as your lips and hands get really dry in hospital from using the hand sanitizers.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## xsarahbellax

This was taken at 32+6
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6029/5897325285_71daf40bf4_m.jpg
I was just off to Aquafit... and before anyone asks, I did put a long vest on over the top, didn't want to be quite so exposed in the public swimming pool!!


----------



## abs07

Ohhh I love that suit sarabella!! :)


----------



## Jodie.82

tjw glad they got them stopped and hope they stay stopped!
I had a nice nesting day friday, scrubbing all the floors I could see my face in the tiles! I also have the urge to make a baby sling, but the weather is so awful here I dont want to leave the house to go and get the material in the town! Im jealous you are having such nice weather in the northern hemisphere!
OH was due home Friday but due to the terrible weather here and having to fly over and land in the Andes his flight was 2 hours delayed, then flew here, circled and wasnt allowed to land, yesterday all day at the airport again and his flight couldnt leave so today he is just getting a bus which will take him 24 hours to get home! I just want him back now, had my first little worry last night that if anything was to happen I would be all alone! and I cant wait to see his baby purchases!

lovely bump sarahbella! I go swimming in my bikini with my bump out and proud! ha ha everyone stares at me there anyway being a blonde pregnant gringo with a tattoo covered OH!! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs, i use dreft in the washer and we have a dryer bar in the dryer ! I'd say its fine to use dryer sheets, they do have some that are "green" and have no scents and things to irritate the skin! thats what I used with all of kylars clothes!!


----------



## eandc123

It's happened!! The tiniest little bit but a drop of something (I presume milk :haha: ) came out of my boob! Its so weird cos I had a dream it would happen last night and now it has! 
And on the first day of my maternity leave, WooHoo!!


----------



## tjw

eandc123 said:


> It's happened!! The tiniest little bit but a drop of something (I presume milk :haha: ) came out of my boob! Its so weird cos I had a dream it would happen last night and now it has!
> And on the first day of my maternity leave, WooHoo!!

YAY!! :thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

Glad the got the contractions stopped TJW - hopefully babs will stay put for a while yet! 

Ah, talk of maternity leave...I still have three weeks to go and it's getting harder and harder! It feels like an age until I get to stop, very jealous of any of you that are there!


----------



## moomin_troll

i got my birthing pool today and my kit on wednesday so its all seeming very real :S

zane should be starting nursery next monday for 2 days a week which will be so good for him :)

baby really doesnt want to stay in for u TJW :( but hope he does for afew more weeks atleast x


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies. Hope you are all well. 

I have been for my scan/consultant appointment and I have literally copied and pasted this next bit from my journal hope you dont mind saves writing out the whole thing again.

Went for my scan today and pleasantly surprised at how well my consultant appointment went actually. 

At the scan we discovered that LO is in the breech position. I did had a sneaky feeling though and have for a few weeks as when I was this far on with Olivia I got alot of movement at the top of my bump and you could see my bump moving all the time, this time the strong movement im feeling is right down low by my knicker line and you dont feel/see alot of movement in the top of my bump. 

Sooo after my scan and an hours wait I saw the dreaded dr, it was the same one. Though this time she was actually nice to me. I was shocked!! I discussed with her about VBAC again and she said that if i wanted a VBAC which is what they would always encourage then they would start sweeps etc at 40 weeks this time rather then 41. She also said I wouldnt be left so I would have a sweep then be rechecked in a few days again. I also raised my concerns with her about how worried i was that i may not be able to go into labour and explained how it left me feeling last time, it brought back a whole whirl wind of emotion and ended up shedding a few tears but she tried to reassure me. Any way she said that the choice was mine now if I wanted C-Section or VBAC. 

She has scheduled for me to see her again in 4 weeks time. 1st August, i'll be 36+6, She said if i wanted a C-Section then she would book me a date there and then at that appointment. However I will be assessed again to see if LO is still in breech position and if she is ill be booked for a c-section regardless of what i decide. She did say I had plenty of fluid around the baby so she may turn on her own in the next 4 weeks but if not they wont try to turn her, cant remember the reason why. She is estimated to be 4lb 11oz already. YIKES!!! However consultant said its usually about 4lb 5oz so im not too much over what their guidelines are. 

So DH and I are going to have a good chat about it. 

Also made a baby purchase today, I got a pack of 7 cute vests from Boots at 50% off. Wahoo I love a bargain. So 7 vests for £5. yay!!

BattyNora I feel like my mat leave date is ages and ages away too :( I actually cannot wait to finish work. 

When we come back from Silverstone were going to get started with the nursery. At last!!!

Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Happy 4th of July fellow August mummies from the U.S. :hi:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stef - at least your vbac isn't off the table -- get that baby turning!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef- This little one is still breech too and I'm starting to get worried! I've been told not to bother turning him as he could be caught up with the cord and can be dangerous but will be off to the hospital tomorrow to see what position he is. They won't worry yet though till 35/36 weeks. 
I don't think I'm going to bother with someone trying to turn him for me either, would rather just go ahead with the csection. But we'll see.

I've been having huge stomach aches all morning and mostly in my back too. Went to the toilet and looks like I've lost a bit of my plug. I think I can remember losing bits at a time in my last pregnancy at this time, so not going to worry. But ouch for the back ache!

Lovely bump sarahbella btw and happy 34 weeks to us :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy 34 weeks proudmummy! :) 

I'm like you I've just started losing little bits of mine - which is exactly the same as last time! It's exciting but at the same time I really would like him to hold on to 37 weeks :)

Oooh I've just noticed my ticker has gone up to the last box ahhhhh scary!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

im getting bad back and belly pains as well now, i cant believe its my due date a month today!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

CharlieKeys said:


> Happy 34 weeks proudmummy! :)
> 
> I'm like you I've just started losing little bits of mine - which is exactly the same as last time! It's exciting but at the same time I really would like him to hold on to 37 weeks :)
> 
> Oooh I've just noticed my ticker has gone up to the last box ahhhhh scary!!

how exciting... the last box on the ticker!!! i thought it would never come!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It now seems like ages ago when it was in the first two boxes and seemed liked an eternity to get to this point hey?! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Happy 34 weeks proudmummy! :)
> 
> I'm like you I've just started losing little bits of mine - which is exactly the same as last time! It's exciting but at the same time I really would like him to hold on to 37 weeks :)
> 
> Oooh I've just noticed my ticker has gone up to the last box ahhhhh scary!!

oooh! You're nearly 36 weeks. Sooo exciting!! Still could be anytime for us now. I had my last at 35 weeks, and she was perfectly fine. Didn't need any help with her breathing or feeding. She was only in intensive care for her brain problem, heart murmur and jaundice.

I want this one to hold on till 37 weeks too, it's the longest I've gone with all my pregnancies. So it would be a huge achievement for me :)

My hands have been starting to swell up gradually though and keep getting flashes in my eyes. Really hope that's not the sign of preeclampsia again. I was induced with my first because of that. Hopefully it's just because of this hot weather we're having.

P.S Hope things are ok with you and your little one Auntbug!! Have you been for anymore scans? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I went in yesterday cause on right abdo pain and flashing lights - they said to make sure in this sort of heat to be constantly drinking! It's horrible here like hardly any sunshine but sticky heat :( 

Have you called your midwife just to double check? Are you more likely to get pre-eclampsia as you've had it before? :shrug:


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> I went in yesterday cause on right abdo pain and flashing lights - they said to make sure in this sort of heat to be constantly drinking! It's horrible here like hardly any sunshine but sticky heat :(
> 
> Have you called your midwife just to double check? Are you more likely to get pre-eclampsia as you've had it before? :shrug:

I think there is a higher risk, but didn't have it with my last pregnancy. But off to the hospital tomorrow, so they will do tests on me there. 
Just saw your facebook post. All the best for your midwife appointment! Hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

hello ladies
i took zane to nursery for another warm up day and bloody hell im having the worst bh of my life mixed with very bad engaging pains.
i got my birthing pool yesterday and im getting my homebirth kit tomo. my mw and doula are both away from end of this week till i reach 38 weeks so im worried im going to pop and they wont be here :(

im tempted to get my tens machine out


----------



## tjw

Stef, glad all went well.
Good luck Charlie for your apt.
Mooming, ProudMommy, and Jade, hope the pains ease up for you soon and that your lil ones hold on a bit longer.

Even in bed my feet, ankles, and legs are swelling up now, also starting to get headaches and my eyes feel a bit strained which makes my vision go lil bit blurry from time to time. Think it's this blasted heat! :( Will ask about it when I'm back in on Friday...

Also, have noticed I have quite a few moles popping up in various places.... got one on my arm, one under each boob, two on my neck, and one on my face... anyone else?? I def didn't have them before this pregnancy... so yet another thing to ask about... :(


----------



## moomin_troll

im quiet moley anyway so i havent seen any new ones. if ur concern id get a doctor to look at them


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have to second what CharlieKeys said about drinking the water! Ever since my stay in L&D I have doubled to tripled my water intake. It has helped my fluid AND helped keep me from going into labor! A few of times now Ive started have a whole lot of contractions from either the heat or lack of enough water or both. The nurses at the hospital said all the drs have been telling them to tell the pregnant girls nothing but sitting in the AC and drinking water! So outside in this heat is a BAD idea and I was outside yest a lot for the 4th of July. Had quite a few contractions despite the MASSIVE amounts of water I was drinking. I never went without a cup of icewater in my hand the whole day! They said being pregnant in this heat even if you drank water constantly that it still could not be enough you just need THAT much water now especially if you will be outside even just a little bit!!


----------



## AuntBug

Wow, you ladies are getting close! How exciting :happydance:

It's hot as blazes here too, but I just stay inside, it always this hot in July in the South. Do you gals have AC over in the UK or are you just sweating it out?

ProudMommy, I have my growth scan in about 3 hours, so we'll see how she looks, fx. I'm hoping to make it 12 more days to 34 weeks, it will make a big difference for her.


----------



## moomin_troll

AC isnt very common to have in ur house in the UK so we have to sweat it out lol


----------



## AuntBug

moomin_troll said:


> AC isnt very common to have in ur house in the UK so we have to sweat it out lol

I'd be dying, I go from AC house to AC car to AC work, if I'm out longer than 10 minutes it's because I'm in a pool! It's nearly 100 degrees here! 

Try and stay cool ladies!


----------



## moomin_troll

my craving is ice so im always cool lol but ive bought a hand held fan to take out with me, i just look abit stupid using it in town.

ive got housework to do today but i have no energy to do it, someone come be my maid lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Haha yep I'm sweating it out too! Though I'm finally getting through to OH to let me buy a fan :) 

Auntbug - fingers crossed for your scan!! :) 

Just got back from my appt - she thinks the stitch pains are my muscles stretching and I'm booked in for the midwife led unit yaaaaaay!! So I'm happy :) 

Any of you ladies got plans for the rest of the day? :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

tjw said:


> Stef, glad all went well.
> Good luck Charlie for your apt.
> Mooming, ProudMommy, and Jade, hope the pains ease up for you soon and that your lil ones hold on a bit longer.
> 
> Even in bed my feet, ankles, and legs are swelling up now, also starting to get headaches and my eyes feel a bit strained which makes my vision go lil bit blurry from time to time. Think it's this blasted heat! :( Will ask about it when I'm back in on Friday...
> 
> Also, have noticed I have quite a few moles popping up in various places.... got one on my arm, one under each boob, two on my neck, and one on my face... anyone else?? I def didn't have them before this pregnancy... so yet another thing to ask about... :(

I think you should get checked out sooner? Ive beEn told any vision disturbances, swelling and headaches/ vomiting need to get checked out ASAP


----------



## xsarahbellax

No air con at home or work... sweating it out in the office with the window open & fan on!! Roll on 5:30pm!! (Three weeks til maternity leave!)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh my gosh Idk how you guys do it sweating it out!! I'd seriously go insane! But i guess if i wasnt used to it it prob wouldnt be as bad!! Our AC is never changed from 72 degrees and it feels fabulous. Our bill was ridiculously expensive this last month but its so worth it to not be any more uncomfortable than i already am!! 

Aunt bug- anxious to hear how your appt goes! So if you make it to 34 weeks then they will take her at that point? If so you might be the next to have a baby!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You can never predict our weather! Seriously the whole of June was just pure rain, the. We had two boiling hot days that was hotter than Miami and Barbados and now it's cooler but it's a Sticky heat and apparently it's supposed to rain again by the end of the week! UK weather is awful sometimes :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> Oh my gosh Idk how you guys do it sweating it out!! I'd seriously go insane! But i guess if i wasnt used to it it prob wouldnt be as bad!! Our AC is never changed from 72 degrees and it feels fabulous. Our bill was ridiculously expensive this last month but its so worth it to not be any more uncomfortable than i already am!!
> 
> Aunt bug- anxious to hear how your appt goes! So if you make it to 34 weeks then they will take her at that point? If so you might be the next to have a baby!!

Thanks Kylarsmom! That's our best guess now, unless she suddenly starts growing, the'll deliver me at 34 weeks. If she does start, prob 36 weeks. And if anything looks worse (blood flow, fluid, etc), they will take her right away. A lot of wait and see.


----------



## BattyNora

AuntBug - hopefully she stays put for as long as she needs but nice to hear they are keeping a good, close eye on you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

AuntBug said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh Idk how you guys do it sweating it out!! I'd seriously go insane! But i guess if i wasnt used to it it prob wouldnt be as bad!! Our AC is never changed from 72 degrees and it feels fabulous. Our bill was ridiculously expensive this last month but its so worth it to not be any more uncomfortable than i already am!!
> 
> Aunt bug- anxious to hear how your appt goes! So if you make it to 34 weeks then they will take her at that point? If so you might be the next to have a baby!!
> 
> Thanks Kylarsmom! That's our best guess now, unless she suddenly starts growing, the'll deliver me at 34 weeks. If she does start, prob 36 weeks. And if anything looks worse (blood flow, fluid, etc), they will take her right away. A lot of wait and see.Click to expand...

sounds so stressful!!:hugs::nope::shrug:


----------



## xxyjadexx

has everyone packed there hospital bag? i woke up in a panic last night, i have actually done nothing! starting tomorrow i am having a huge clean up, washing all the baby clothes, buying whats left to get and packing my bag! 
can anyone tell me what to expect at my 37week appointment, usually i just get weighed, blood pressure, urine and they feel my belly


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies wow some of you are really starting to get symptons, im so jealous. 36+1 I have nothing....no leaky boobs no BH baby girl still not engaging yet!!! 

Just back from hospital check up all well and she still 5 5th's. I was a little disappointed. 

Hey to all going to silverstone this weekend I work or did work (started hols/maternity last week) in Brackley just down the road. Busy weekend this weekend with the F1. I actually live in Bicester home of Bicester Village designer shopping outlet.

I have started having shooting pains from back down my right bum cheek and leg I think I might have a nerve trapped. Couldn't move today for 5 mins in kitchen. Started to laugh at myself as I must have looked ridiculous. I had to get down on the floor and crawl to the sofa in the end. You had to laugh even though it was painful. 

Trying to pack my back for hosp and get bottle sterilizer set up in kitchen so I know how it works and i can sterilize dummies for hosp bag.

I also hate it when people say to me, oh your not very big are you......please I feel huge and I'm tall which means i can carry it a bit better. Esp in this heat thank god it started to rain today suppose to rain until weekend now but it still gonna stay warmer.....ahhhh!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jade - yep I'm all packed up now! Just gotta buy snacks as didn't take any last time & wish I had!! Though OH said he's gonna have eaten them before birth time :dohh: :) 

Sunshinegirl :haha: the image of a pregnant lady crawling along the floor :) and its funny how no matter what people say about our bumps we don't like it! Whether they look big or small! I had a waitress today say "oh my god your belly's massive" -- really? And why do you think that is!? And the guy on the till in tescos said I looked like I was aboutto burst :dohh:


----------



## tjw

Charlie, some people have absolutely no tact... 

Sunshine, I saw your post of fb, and must say I did giggle a bit :)

Phoned my gp's and they can't fitme in till next week, so am just going to leave it and see obstetrician on Friday. She's really good, so I know if any of it is of concern, she'll sort out whatever needs to be done x


----------



## moomin_troll

jade- im all packed, theres just afew more things i need to buy that ur girls that are having a hospital birth wont need. your 37 week check up will be the same as ur others.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh what do you have to get that's different to us hospital ladies!? Can you still have pain meds at a home birth?

Ahh tjw - If they get worse then call up l&d :) but a weeks a long time to see a gp when you're pregnant!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies. Scan went great today, she gained 5 oz. last week - now up to 2 lb 3 oz :dance:

Blood flow improved a little and fluid still looked good. If things keep going this direction, they will let me go to 37 weeks - but that is a big if and I'm just going to take my victories one week at a time.

They did confirm I will be having a c-section, and I'm actually relieved. Its just nice knowing one way or another so I can mentally prepare.

I've had my hospital bag in the trunk for 2 weeks, but I am a case.


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Ooh what do you have to get that's different to us hospital ladies!? Can you still have pain meds at a home birth?
> 
> Ahh tjw - If they get worse then call up l&d :) but a weeks a long time to see a gp when you're pregnant!

ive had to buy lots of towels for the mess lol hand held mirror making sure i have a tourch, 2 buckets, a hose pipe tap connector, make sure i have tea/coffee for the mw.
maternity mats (ive bought dog training sheets) shower curtains....thats about it i think.

well ive got a pool so i can use water, i get gas and air..pethadine if i really wanted it but i dont so im not bothering getting any. im using hypnobirthing, movement, water and tens for pain relief and probably the gas and air


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh that's good you can still have pain mess there if you want them though! However, I do think it's nice you're opting for a natural no med birth :) me personally can't wait for the pethidine and g&a :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

AuntBug said:


> Hi ladies. Scan went great today, she gained 5 oz. last week - now up to 2 lb 3 oz :dance:
> 
> Blood flow improved a little and fluid still looked good. If things keep going this direction, they will let me go to 37 weeks - but that is a big if and I'm just going to take my victories one week at a time.
> 
> They did confirm I will be having a c-section, and I'm actually relieved. Its just nice knowing one way or another so I can mentally prepare.
> 
> I've had my hospital bag in the trunk for 2 weeks, but I am a case.

Aww so glad she's put weight on! :) and the talk about the possibility of going full term!


----------



## moomin_troll

CharlieKeys said:


> Ahh that's good you can still have pain mess there if you want them though! However, I do think it's nice you're opting for a natural no med birth :) me personally can't wait for the pethidine and g&a :haha:

peth did nothing for me other then made me sleepy so i no i dont need that and i will never have a epidural lol i no its guna hurt like hell but oh well hahaha


----------



## sequeena

Auntbug that's brilliant news hun :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

yay for you and baby girl aunt bug!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Auntbug, that is brilliant news! She is one little fighter!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Woke up at 5am this morning and felt like screaming the house down. I had the most worst pain ever on the back of my leg, felt like an elephant had been sitting on it all night. :wacko: Lovely! So now, this little penguin woddler has turned into a penguin with a bad leg :haha: 
Was having bad BH contractions again most of yesterday. Definitely feel like my body is starting to get ready for labour now.
Also still having the swelling in my hands, but no more flashes in my eyes so that's good news. Off to get checked out today.
Have a great day all :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey to all going to silverstone this weekend I work or did work (started hols/maternity last week) in Brackley just down the road. Busy weekend this weekend with the F1. I actually live in Bicester home of Bicester Village designer shopping outlet.

Oh, hubby is a Brackley boy! We're in Banbury, so not far from you at all!


----------



## moomin_troll

my bh were horrible yesterday so i knew something was going on and today ive started to lose some lovely plug hahaha


----------



## AuntBug

Hope everything checks out ok Proudmommy.

Moomin_troll, hand on just another week or so.

:hugs:


----------



## abs07

Great news auntbug! :)

I noticed tjw was having some problems on FB...good luck girl, we're thinking of you!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

It seems on here that no-one's baby's want to hang around! I think they're just as impatient as us to meet us/them :haha: :)


----------



## moomin_troll

long as he waits til 37 weeks he can come anytime after that. ive got till i got over by 14days before the hospital will try and bull me into being induced but hopefuly i wont need to be. 
saw my mw today about my hb and i mentioned to her about the bh being really bad yesterday and she looked so scared lol she just said keep an eye on it please...its nothing regular and it doesnt build like contractions so im not worried


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's what I keep saying... only a week and a bit and then he can come whenever he wants!! :) 

From next weds I'm eating chillies, drinking RLT, driving over speed bumps, spicy curries, sex - anything :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

nothing worked to induce zane and i was already in early labour when i was doing things lol

this time im just going to do lots of walking, bouncing on my birthing ball and relaxing, giving into what ever my body wants to do and hopefuly he will come around 39/40 weeks


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just been for a check up and there's no protein in my urine and blood pressure is 90/60, so nice and low. Which is all good. Had a scan too and he's now head down, but there's plenty of room for him to flip again. He's measuring 5 lb 7 oz. So if that's true, he's already bigger than his younger sister. I know the estimates can be off though.
Still getting a load of braxton hicks and some of them are in my bottom but the consultant said it's all normal. 
I wonder whether he'll make an early appearance. I hope I can go to 37+ weeks. But after that, I've had enough. He can come when he wants. My back and hips will fall off :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww glad it went ok! And that's a good weight too!! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Good news ProudMommy! I feel the same, one more week and I'm ready for him to come out :D
Still can't believe it's nearly the end already, I will really miss my little passenger, it's lovely being pregnant most of the time!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Got to admit, I haven't really enjoyed being pregnant this time. So stressful. But everything is getting so exciting now. Can't wait to start reading everyone's birth stories. We'll all have to give each other advice on how to bring on labour when we get to 37/38 weeks :haha:
I know most of us are going to be fed up, especially if the weather gets hotter :wacko:
Would be nice if we could all post in here after we've had our babies too :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

it does seem like almost all of our babies are trying to come early! my dr said it was likely related to the summer and heat!! Kylar was a winter baby and he was NOT ready to come out at 39 weeks, and this little boogers been trying since 32 weeks! Its so incredibly hard to get enough water with the heat, and contractions are caused by even the slightest bit of dehydration so that could be why there are so many more early babys in the summer months!


----------



## moomin_troll

zane was born in summer and he didnt want to come out at all lol 
also with my craving being ice i get plenty of water lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Do you all manage to drink plenty of water? I really struggle as it makes me feel sick. Even in the hot weather. I've bought loads of bottles of evian water for the fridge, but finding it hard to drink them.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Up until the last couple of weeks I wasn't drinking enough! Now I drink about 4 litres a day! Sometimes more if it's really hot!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Kylarsmom said:


> Its so incredibly hard to get enough water with the heat, and contractions are caused by even the slightest bit of dehydration so that could be why there are so many more early babys in the summer months!

So... not drinking enough fluid will bring on labour..??

I have a 2 litre bottle of water on my desk which I drink/fill up when I'm at work - it's hot in my office & the bottle is right in front of me, but on my days off I find it really hard to drink enough, I'm either busy out & about or I just forget really.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Wish I could try and drink more. I think that's why the BH contractions come on. I have been enjoying the Ribena cartons though, I know it's not classed as water. But it's something. 
I might try adding cordial to the water, which might help me drink more.


----------



## tjw

Great news Auntbug and Proudmommy!! :D So pleased for you both xx

Well, I had tonnes of contractions again last night, which thankfully stopped by themselves after 5hrs (so damn sweaty when they start up - why do I get so hot with them?? Was in a cool house with windows open and fan on and I was still sweating buckets while contracting). Closest they got was 7min apart. Ended up going to hospital at 4am as after an hour contraction free Harri wasn't responding to anything (tried ice, fizzy drink, jiggling him about, sudden noises etc and not a peep out of him). My feet, ankles and legs had swollen up again too. 

Anyway, asked my mum to come round and look after the girls. I drove to Grae's workplace and picked him up (he works nights) and then drove us to hospital. 

Urinalysis showed protein so have had bloods taken to check for pre eclampsia. 

CTG showed lots of variation in Harri's heartrate. Lowest was 98bpm and highest was about 180bpm. He finally started moving again though and then his heartrate started to even out. 

All seems okay now :) Moving as normal etc. :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

i think u might get hot because ur adrenaline kicks in and i also get hot what im nervous or scared


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww how are you feeling now? Did you get the results back from your urine test?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Totally! Thats why I was in the ER for "preterm" labor and had to have a shot to stop the contractions, bc i was dehydrated and it brought it on. and at that time i was drinking a lot of water , idk the exact amount, but it was a lot! And since then I've started keeping track and have probably at least doubled or more my water intake! i too find it really hard to drink all that water, at night i crave water, ithink its my body telling me to drink it bc i need it, but during the day when im not hot or anything, making myself drink it isnt easy and a lot of times it makes me feel sick as well. but when im outside, i have no problem drinking bottle after bottle after bottle of cold water, my body just knows it needs it and it tastes great then!


----------



## Kylarsmom

glad everything seems to be ok now TJW!!


----------



## tjw

Feeling fine now, back on bedrest still, but couldn't stay on the bed last night I was pacing all round the room cos it was too uncomforatable to keep still. Quite a bit of protein in my sample, but still waiting on blood results. They said I can get results when I see obstetrician on Friday. 

I did however find out that Harri is back to back and was advised to get on hands and knees as much as pos to turn him. 

Had no dehydration which was good, I thought I would have with all that sweating, but I eat tonnes of icecubes each day and am addicted to buxtons mineral water too lol. 

Will let you know how it goes on Friday. Am so knackered right now xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad everything is ok tjw! Try and take it easy hun and hopefully you'll start to feel better over the next few days. x


----------



## AuntBug

Get some rest tjw - I hope you feel better!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Take it easy tjw! I hope all goes well tomorrow! X


----------



## sam76

hello all, hope were all ok, is anyone thinking about the birth yet???


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope it goes ok tomorrow TJW!!

Ooooh yes! I'm just waiting for it to start now! I've got to the point where as of next friday I'm starting his evicition process. :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Charlie- that is hillarious!! I know the feeling!! I just wanna hang on to 37 weeks and then ill have a week and a half til my csection- so that week and a half is fair game to try to bring on early labor haha!


----------



## Kylarsmom

To the first time moms- I just thought of something- I suggest taking Mylecon gas drops to the hospital for baby ! Kylar had suuuuuuch awful gas pains when we were there his first few days, he had so much trouble nursing at first and therefore cried a lot which in turn, he got such bad gas from all the crying, and it was amazing how one drop of that stuff and immediatly, he'd get it out and be fine!! It was the only time in his life he was hysterical and I could not figure out what was wrong, after we got the nursing thing down, he nevvvver cried for no reason, but the gas thing in the beginning was AWFUL! And even if you dont use them in the hospital, they are a good thing to have anyway, no body likes gas pains!! ;)


----------



## moomin_troll

good tip heather :) 
zane never had any gas problems so id never even thought about it


----------



## abs07

That's good to know kylarsmom! I can't imagine being a brand new mom in the hospital and my baby screaming and me not knowing what to do! I think I'm really in for it, I just expect her to be a perfect little angel :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

They will be scheduling my c-section at 37 weeks, I find out the date next week :happydance: Hopefully she can hang in there to make it that long, but she's looking great this week. Maybe I'll be an August mummy after all :D


----------



## moomin_troll

zane hardly cried at all in the hospital...it was the other babies in the room that caused my headache lol altho he did do all his black poos, 5 of them that night so i wasnt impressed lol but glad he got it all out fast. 
i just couldnt stop looking at him.


----------



## moomin_troll

AuntBug said:


> They will be scheduling my c-section at 37 weeks, I find out the date next week :happydance: Hopefully she can hang in there to make it that long, but she's looking great this week. Maybe I'll be an August mummy after all :D

ule be a august mummy no matter what but i hope she does hang in for aslong as possible


----------



## Kylarsmom

great news aunt bug! just take it a week at a time! ;)


----------



## Jodie.82

auntbug thats brilliant news, im so pleased baby girl had a lovely growth spurt and they are confident for her to stay in a bit longer :thumbup:
good news proudmommy re blood pressure
tjw must have been scary glad he is ok now

well it seems there are a lot of breech august babies! finally saw my MW yesterday, first time sine 10th may! bad news was baby breech, not enough fluid around baby and I hadnt gained any weight since 10th may!? but good news is ive been given lots of instructions, what to eat, drink and do to solve all of the above. I have a scan on saturday to check the fluid and positioning of cord and placenta as if I dont manage to get baby turned by 38 weeks the mW will turn the baby but she cant if there isnt more fluid and good positioning of cord. its really important that LO turns, even though MW said I can still have a natural HB with a breech baby I would prefer to get LO turned! ive been crawling on my knees a lot today and drinking loads of water,I really thought I drank a lot but ive struggled with the 2 litres minimum she said I had to drink!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jodie.82 said:


> auntbug thats brilliant news, im so pleased baby girl had a lovely growth spurt and they are confident for her to stay in a bit longer :thumbup:
> good news proudmommy re blood pressure
> tjw must have been scary glad he is ok now
> 
> well it seems there are a lot of breech august babies! finally saw my MW yesterday, first time sine 10th may! bad news was baby breech, not enough fluid around baby and I hadnt gained any weight since 10th may!? but good news is ive been given lots of instructions, what to eat, drink and do to solve all of the above. I have a scan on saturday to check the fluid and positioning of cord and placenta as if I dont manage to get baby turned by 38 weeks the mW will turn the baby but she cant if there isnt more fluid and good positioning of cord. its really important that LO turns, even though MW said I can still have a natural HB with a breech baby I would prefer to get LO turned! ive been crawling on my knees a lot today and drinking loads of water,I really thought I drank a lot but ive struggled with the 2 litres minimum she said I had to drink!

Hope she turns for you! X:flower:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> They will be scheduling my c-section at 37 weeks, I find out the date next week :happydance: Hopefully she can hang in there to make it that long, but she's looking great this week. Maybe I'll be an August mummy after all :D

Aww! So exciting. Just 4 weeks away. :happydance:

I'm not sure what's happening now with being induced. They may want me to stick it out to 40 weeks. I really am hoping I make it to 37 weeks. It's a huge step for me. They want to see me at 37 weeks to have a look at my cervix and see how I'm getting on. Hopefully there will be good news from that. 
But still only 6 weeks to go. Still sounds a lot, especially with this bad spd. But it's not long at all :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> auntbug thats brilliant news, im so pleased baby girl had a lovely growth spurt and they are confident for her to stay in a bit longer :thumbup:
> good news proudmommy re blood pressure
> tjw must have been scary glad he is ok now
> 
> well it seems there are a lot of breech august babies! finally saw my MW yesterday, first time sine 10th may! bad news was baby breech, not enough fluid around baby and I hadnt gained any weight since 10th may!? but good news is ive been given lots of instructions, what to eat, drink and do to solve all of the above. I have a scan on saturday to check the fluid and positioning of cord and placenta as if I dont manage to get baby turned by 38 weeks the mW will turn the baby but she cant if there isnt more fluid and good positioning of cord. its really important that LO turns, even though MW said I can still have a natural HB with a breech baby I would prefer to get LO turned! ive been crawling on my knees a lot today and drinking loads of water,I really thought I drank a lot but ive struggled with the 2 litres minimum she said I had to drink!

Fingers crossed for your little one turning. There's still time and I know how you feel when drinking water. I'm terrible. But I'm carrying some water with me, everywhere I go to force me to drink it lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh I hope s/he turns for you Jodie!

I wonder how TJW is getting on at her appt? 

Moomin - Stephen didn't cry either, we actually just spend the majority of hte night just looking at each other cuddling on the bed. Was so lovely :) Hopefully, this one will be the same!

ooooh I've got 1 week until FULL TERM :D yaaaay!!!!

Auntbug - if they're scheduling a c-section for 37 weeks... does that mean they're confident you'll get to full term? :D If so, that's great news!!! It's great news she's putting weight on too! :D :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

one more week until i'm full term too, so exciting!!! starting next week i will try everything to get things rolling. i cant get raspberry leaf tea or clarry sage oil here but i shall try everything else!


----------



## AuntBug

CharlieKeys said:


> Auntbug - if they're scheduling a c-section for 37 weeks... does that mean they're confident you'll get to full term? :D If so, that's great news!!! It's great news she's putting weight on too! :D :D

Unfortunately no, but the are confident I will need a csection. :shrug: she still may come earlier, but if things stay as stable as they are now we will wait until 37, so that is the definate end date. 

She's doing great this week though, great scan, great nst and moving a ton. We just need to make it 4 more weeks :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

i went into holland and barrats today to get my clary sage (for labour not to try and induce) before i even opened my mouth the woman asked which i wanted...RLT or clary sage lol 
she said every pregnant woman that goes in is after them to start labour. i told her nah i no they dont induce u im using it for labour and she looked happy about that lol

ive been walking around town for the past 4 hours! im so tired, i was waiting for zane to finish his warm up day at nursery


----------



## abs07

You can do it auntbug!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ladies..thought id drop back in to see how everyone is..:hugs:
at my last MW app(33+3 weeks) baby was breech but im pretty sure he has turned now..FXd anyway, im not having the ECV if he hasnt, but i dont want a c-sec either, :dohh: im giving him as much time to turn as i can so they can book the section as late as possible, but i feel he has turned and i can do it "normally" :yipee: hope your all well, i see we have come to the end of our tickers..:yipee: its almost time!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooo I hope he has assumed the position MotherCabbage! Love your avatar pic :D :D LOL!
You could give birth breech vaginally so I've heard, my SIL did it but she only knew it was breech when it was too late!


----------



## mothercabbage

i you tubed a breech birth..:argh: silly cabbage shouldnt have done that...i just want a normal vaginal delivery! ...i have all faith in my wee man turning before onset of labour! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: ladies..thought id drop back in to see how everyone is..:hugs:
> at my last MW app(33+3 weeks) baby was breech but im pretty sure he has turned now..FXd anyway, im not having the ECV if he hasnt, but i dont want a c-sec either, :dohh: im giving him as much time to turn as i can so they can book the section as late as possible, but i feel he has turned and i can do it "normally" :yipee: hope your all well, i see we have come to the end of our tickers..:yipee: its almost time!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :kiss::hugs:

Hi hun :wave:
Fingers crossed your little one has turned! :) But MW's are not always right. The MW has been saying this one has been breech for the last few weeks. But it was his butt that she was feeling all along and not his head haha! Babies can turn anytime though :)
Not long to go now. (I know I keep saying that but squeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance: )


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> i went into holland and barrats today to get my clary sage (for labour not to try and induce) before i even opened my mouth the woman asked which i wanted...RLT or clary sage lol
> she said every pregnant woman that goes in is after them to start labour. i told her nah i no they dont induce u im using it for labour and she looked happy about that lol
> 
> ive been walking around town for the past 4 hours! im so tired, i was waiting for zane to finish his warm up day at nursery

Haha I went in there too the other day to buy some RLT and the lady knew why I was buying it lol. 
I won't be drinking that though, just incase they induce me. But will do wonders for me after breastfeeding :)

Oh, thought I'd add. Those who are breastfeeding and worried about having problems with milk supply. You can take Fenugreek capsules/tea to help you. I'm thinking about getting some, just incase. I had a lot of problems with my milk last time. It took a few weeks for it to come in properly. It also has other health benefits too. But don't take it till you're 37 weeks as it's supposed to induce labour too. x


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt have any problems with milk coming in last time, my boobs went scary huge lol but zane just couldnt latch so im hoping this one can latch so i can bf for longer then a week


----------



## mothercabbage

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: ladies..thought id drop back in to see how everyone is..:hugs:
> at my last MW app(33+3 weeks) baby was breech but im pretty sure he has turned now..FXd anyway, im not having the ECV if he hasnt, but i dont want a c-sec either, :dohh: im giving him as much time to turn as i can so they can book the section as late as possible, but i feel he has turned and i can do it "normally" :yipee: hope your all well, i see we have come to the end of our tickers..:yipee: its almost time!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Hi hun :wave:
> Fingers crossed your little one has turned! :) But MW's are not always right. The MW has been saying this one has been breech for the last few weeks. But it was his butt that she was feeling all along and not his head haha! Babies can turn anytime though :)
> Not long to go now. (I know I keep saying that but squeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance: )Click to expand...

it was a stand in MW i saw at 33+3 weeks(supposed to be 34 week app:dohh)she said it was his head then his bum then his head again at my ribs...well what ever it was he has turned, so if he wasnt breech b4 he is now :dohh: but kicks are high and pressure behind pubic bone suggests he head down:yipee: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie & Mother Cabbage- good to see you back around!! ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

ok moan/winge alert!
im sick of being tired and huge now, sick of pissing, hate my loo!! :dohh: my belly is full of baby and i still have up to 8 weeks left! im so grumpy and arsey today its unreal...i need sleep but cant as my 2 year old DS just wont go to sleep on an afternoon anymore, its like he knows im pooped and wants to make me suffer, im pretty sure baby is head down so i keep getting booted in the ribs...:growlmad: owwwiieeee..hurts!...my BH are bad, i know they dont hurt or are not supposed to but sometimes,depending on babys position they DO hurt!:cry: and i almost wet my self at the peak of a BH...i cant wear a bra anymore my BBs:holly: are just too big and my bra suffocates me...my OH is being a twat too, he just wont cook lately and im too tired come dinner time so we have been living on take outs and such like for ages..i want a home cooked meal, i get that he has to work but FFS im tired and about to have a baby!...he says he works hard...well thats a fecking lie..his work mates n him have a right laugh at work going by all the fun pics they post on facebook...i have 3 cats,2 rabbits a 2 year old and a12 year old to contend with...daily...never mind keeping the house and washing clean!!!!!!!!!
ok rant/moan over...feel free to skip this post and not even m,ention what i wrote, i do feel better for getting most of my grumpyness out, poor keyboard, took a right bashing then :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: mothercabbage, we all have days where it gets the best of us. Your LO will be here before you know it.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh you poor thing! This is the tough last few weeks, I feel I can't breathe or get comfortable :/
When Joshua doesn't want to sleep and I deperately do, I put him in his travel cot infront of kids TV and have a nap! I didn't realise how good I had it with Joshua, having another little one to look after and being pregnant is tough, I dunno how Mums with 3,4,5 kids do it!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i have no idea how people cope with a couple of LO under 2 and be preg! id just die!:dohh:
its hot here too so thats getting to me, usually love the sun but cant bear it these days...roll on August!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanx for the sympathy girls :hugs::kiss:


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom - do i remember that you're in OK? I saw it's supposed to be 107 with the heat index on Tulsa today, are you getting this heat? How are you managing, I can barely at and my hot and humid 90s, I just won't leave the house :blush:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mothercabbage- Bless you hun and totally understand how you feel. I've been feeling utter cripe the last few weeks and my energy is just getting worse :( Fingers crossed you start to feel a bit better over the next few days.
My BH contractions really hurt too, especially at night and I have to pee about 15 times in the middle of the night. I might aswell just live on the toilet for the rest of this pregnancy. Maybe they should make a nappy for us pregnant women, so we can get some sleep :haha:
I hope these last 6-8 weeks go quick for us... and the hot weather can stay away too until our baby's are here lol.


----------



## xxyjadexx

sorry your having a crappy time mothercabbage! 
i hope TJW is ok after her appointment yesterday!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww mothercabbage - I hope you feel a bit happier soon! (ps. I know how it feels with the OH refusing to cook!!!) When baby drops maybe it will be a bit better? More relief where the ribs are.... not so nice for the pelvis! It's not long though and soon we'll all have our little babies :D


----------



## tjw

Hello ladies, sorry not been on :flower:

Spent whole day at hosp yesterday... follow up ctg, obstetrician, diabetic team, and anaesthetist.... lol was absolutely exhausted when I got back. 

ctg was fine, good stable heartrate with a baseline of 138 (way lower than Ruby who had a baserate of 178 when she was still a lil womb monkey! So I guess maybe the heartrate gender prediction could be accurate??)

obstetrician confirmed I will not be allowed to go past 38wks and even said that the pain I get in my section scar when walking would even mean an earlier induction if it gets to the point where I can't cope with it anymore. At the moment I can only walk 10 mins before it hurts and another 10-15 mins before it's so excrutiating it sets contractions off, and luckily I live in a bungalow cos I can't even walk up the stairs to the bathroom at my dad's cos it pulls at the scar so much I'm doubled over before reaching the top step :( 

diabetic team are really pleased with my progress, and all is good so far. 

anaesthetist was really friendly and chatty and he agreed with my plans to have gas and air for as long as I can cope before having a walking epidural (not that they'll let me walk lol but I can control the amount myself and will still be able to feel the contractions and know when to push myself :) )

So all in all a very long but very positive day :thumbup: 

EDIT: Have a growth scan in 2wks and depending on his size they may bring induction forward anyway as they are concerned my scar may rupture if he's too big


----------



## AuntBug

Glad to hear things went well tjw :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im sorry mothercabbage, i feel like that some days too, but i love taht you called your DH a twat!! LOL!

Aunt bug- yes its been record breaking heat, this is the 11th day in a row for over 100's! Some days its even gotten to 110 or so! its insane! Thank GOD for a/c or i'd of been in labor already! we went to the mall today and i seriously needed a wheelchair i could barely make it from the car to the inside bc of the heat!!


----------



## AuntBug

Well, it looks like my DH is nesting instead of me :rofl: he's spent the last 10 hours cleaning and setting up the nursery. Crib is now together, changing table/dresser together, room cleaned up, he even rented a carpet cleaner and cleaned our carpets!

I've spent most of the day on the couch with the dogs:haha:


----------



## BattyNora

AuntBug said:


> Well, it looks like my DH is nesting instead of me :rofl: he's spent the last 10 hours cleaning and setting up the nursery. Crib is now together, changing table/dresser together, room cleaned up, he even rented a carpet cleaner and cleaned our carpets!
> 
> I've spent most of the day on the couch with the dogs:haha:

I definately like the sound of this!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^agreed^^^ sound wonderful!! 
thanx again for the sympathy girls, was just having a rough day :haha: feel in better spirits today, physically the same but dont feel the urge to stomp around the house scowling at OH..:rofl:
the heat where some of you girls are sounds like torture!:hugs: i cant cope with the heat lately so hope your managing ok with it!:kiss:
just a little reminder there is 3 weeks today left of July!!! 
August is coming!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::yipee:.......................:argh::haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad everything is ok tjw. Take it easy (when you can) x


----------



## xxyjadexx

tjw said:


> Hello ladies, sorry not been on :flower:
> 
> Spent whole day at hosp yesterday... follow up ctg, obstetrician, diabetic team, and anaesthetist.... lol was absolutely exhausted when I got back.
> 
> ctg was fine, good stable heartrate with a baseline of 138 (way lower than Ruby who had a baserate of 178 when she was still a lil womb monkey! So I guess maybe the heartrate gender prediction could be accurate??)
> 
> obstetrician confirmed I will not be allowed to go past 38wks and even said that the pain I get in my section scar when walking would even mean an earlier induction if it gets to the point where I can't cope with it anymore. At the moment I can only walk 10 mins before it hurts and another 10-15 mins before it's so excrutiating it sets contractions off, and luckily I live in a bungalow cos I can't even walk up the stairs to the bathroom at my dad's cos it pulls at the scar so much I'm doubled over before reaching the top step :(
> 
> diabetic team are really pleased with my progress, and all is good so far.
> 
> anaesthetist was really friendly and chatty and he agreed with my plans to have gas and air for as long as I can cope before having a walking epidural (not that they'll let me walk lol but I can control the amount myself and will still be able to feel the contractions and know when to push myself :) )
> 
> So all in all a very long but very positive day :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: Have a growth scan in 2wks and depending on his size they may bring induction forward anyway as they are concerned my scar may rupture if he's too big

Glad alls looking good for you! x


----------



## Vivienne

Not long now ladies.

I'm hoping to hold out to 39 weeks, anything under 38 here and they call it prem.

Have a growth scan this week as I am 34 but measuring 37 and it looks like he's a footling breech :dohh: Will be doubling my efforts to have him turn as I really don't want a c-sect as you are forbidden to drive for 6 weeks after and I need to drive!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

I can't believe how close its getting.....its the 10th July already......it's going so quick it's beginning to freak me out!


----------



## mothercabbage

glad im 99% sure my boy has turned, c-secs are scary, well the recovery is....my sis has had 2!:argh:
:hugs: xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Morning Ladies, woke up this morning with pain down my lower left side of bump. Think its just tapped wind but ouch is painful. esp when baby girl decides to punch and kick there.


----------



## xxyjadexx

BattyNora said:


> I can't believe how close its getting.....its the 10th July already......it's going so quick it's beginning to freak me out!

very scary, 26 days left!!!:wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

the thought of a section scares the hell out of me but then again im not exactly looking forward to the labour and birth anyway haha

having even more shooting/engaging pains today. and my doula has gone away today for 16 days so he best not come till after then haha


----------



## Mark&Annie

I was going to ask if anyone knew what these shooting pains in my foofy were - is that his head getting wedged in my pelvis then?! I've been getting little electric like pains in my boobs too, even milked a bit!


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah the stabbing pains tend to be the head smacking ur cervix lol

since having zane ive not stopped getting those pains in my boobs whenever hes upset or i think about him lol after i stopped bf i never stopped producing colostum even tho i made milk.
no idea why im just weird i guess lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh I hate the cervix stabbing pains especially walking around tescos looking like a freak cause every step you take it's like a stab stab stab - thanks for that :haha: 

Glad everything went ok tjw! 

I wonder who's gonna pop next?! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Is anyone else getting really bad leg and foot cramps? I was sitting on my ball today and my foot totally locked up on the side. I couldn't breath because it was that bad. Also, I find my toes are locking up when walking. Lovely pregnancy lol.

I'm having a lot of heavy pressure down there, but not sure if his head is right down yet. I do sometimes feel like my waters are going to pop though with a few jabs/pressure I get. I have to stop what I'm doing as it worries me.


----------



## tjw

ProudMommy26 said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad leg and foot cramps? I was sitting on my ball today and my foot totally locked up on the side. I couldn't breath because it was that bad. Also, I find my toes are locking up when walking. Lovely pregnancy lol.
> 
> I'm having a lot of heavy pressure down there, but not sure if his head is right down yet. I do sometimes feel like my waters are going to pop though with a few jabs/pressure I get. I have to stop what I'm doing as it worries me.

Had leg cramp night before last, I couldn't move my left leg as the whole thing had locked and then something odd was also going on with my right ankle where it was hurting and stuck but wasn't cramp, but was at the same time as teh cramp on the other side... never had that before. Grae had to get a chair and put it behind me to sit down and take the pressure off. Nearly 8mins it was hurting for and then twinged on and off all day yesterday. Luckily no repeat of it last night though... Anyone know what causes it??? x


----------



## AuntBug

Vivienne said:


> Not long now ladies.
> 
> I'm hoping to hold out to 39 weeks, anything under 38 here and they call it prem.
> 
> Have a growth scan this week as I am 34 but measuring 37 and it looks like he's a footling breech :dohh: Will be doubling my efforts to have him turn as I really don't want a c-sect as you are forbidden to drive for 6 weeks after and I need to drive!!!!

Wow, I'm having a csection and my doc said I can drive within a week or two. LO will be in the nicu for some amount of time, so I was worried about driving back to the hospital once dh goes back to work, but it doesn't seem like it will be a problem.


----------



## moomin_troll

i got really bad leg cramps with zane during the night so id wake up in so much pain. i was just thinking the other day woo ive got away with it this time......

nope lol i got the worst leg cramp last night and my feet are always having spaz attacks lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad I'm not on my own with the cramps. I feel like screaming the whole room down when I have them lol.
I think it's because of the extra weight that our bodies have to get used to and causes the cramping. Also staying in one place too long can bring it on too. I've read that lack of calcium could be the cause, which to be honest is rubbish to me because I drink loads of milk everyday. So not so sure on that one.
I think it's just one of those things we're going to have to cope with till our little ones are here.
Constantly peeing, sleepless nights, penguin waddle, cramps, bad back, constipation and mood swings... Pregnancy doesn't sound very glamorous does it? :haha:
Anyway, I hope you're all having a good weekend :)
It looks like it's going to rain here, but still feels hot :nope:


----------



## moomin_troll

i cant wait till my hormoans level out..poor zane gets snapped at so easily sometimes. i then say sorry and he makes me feel worse by saying its alright...poor little thing


----------



## mothercabbage

with you on the leg cramp front...ouch!:growlmad: i heard its lack of salt:shrug:
boring day here...OH has a say off tomorrow hope the weather is ok, i want to take LO for a picnic :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have woken up twice this month with cramps in my calf, its so painful and made me feel like I had a pulled muscle for days afterwards!


----------



## tjw

tmi but have lost count how many 'clear outs' I've had over the last 24 hrs... am at the point of soreness :( No contractions though thankfully, but seriously thinking he's not gonna hold on for 8th August...


----------



## moomin_troll

the way my toilet habbits have been recently its alot like the clear out i had before zane was born :S but i cant say im sore so big :hugs:

good that ur not contracting tho, but it does seem like he wants to come out soon


----------



## AuntBug

tjw said:


> tmi but have lost count how many 'clear outs' I've had over the last 24 hrs... am at the point of soreness :( No contractions though thankfully, but seriously thinking he's not gonna hold on for 8th August...

Must be something in the water, I've had the same this weekend. Actually, Ive been so badly constipated for the past 2 months I swore I pooped less than my 12 lb dog, but this weekend I've gone more than I have in weeks put together. :dohh:

Seems I can take zofran and not throw up, but not poop OR poop, but throw up if I eat any meat :shrug: oh well, at least it means I'm still pregnant :)


----------



## eandc123

Apparently cramps are caused by a lack of potassium. A banana a day keeps the cramps at bay. 
Unfortunately i hate bananas so i just have to just stretch it out if i can feel it coming :(


----------



## Trixybell

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind a newbie joining so late in the day? 

DH and I are expecting our 1st on 17 Aug and we know we're having a boy! 

I'm really excited yet very nervous!


----------



## moomin_troll

hi trixybell :) congrats ans welcome


----------



## Trixybell

Thanks! I think I'll make an attempt at sleep shortly but hope to "meet" you all properly over the next few days.


----------



## moomin_troll

i should be in bed my toddler will get up early tomo but im watching Dara O'Brain stand up and i actualy almost wet myself laughing hahaha the joys of pregnancy


----------



## AuntBug

:hi: trixybell, welcome!

Ok ladies, my DH has really lost the plot. Now he's cleaning windows!! I can't nest properly due to activity restriction, so he has taken over. :rofl:


----------



## abs07

Welcome trixybell! :hi:

I've been having a sharp quick leg cramp all night long. It's very high up, almost to where my leg meets the bottom of my stomach, but the cramp is definitely in the leg. It only lasts for a second, but man oh man does it hurt! :wacko: I'm afraid it's going to happen when I'm walking, because if it does, I'm going down!! :nope:


----------



## tjw

Welcome Trixybell :hi: have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: trixy:hugs:

speaking of "clearouts" i have had BAD constipation the whole 34 weeks until yesterday, 2 "normal" and one loose "episode" :shrug:also BH are torturing me, some sore but think thats just b/c of babys position...very strong, im not sure ill make it to 19th Aug... hoping to go another 2 weeks at least though:thumbup: ive gone over with my 2 previous pregnancies by 8 and 4 days so i would have thought this one would be the same....who knows:shrug: :haha:

hope your all well, happy monday y'all :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Welcome Trixy!! :)
It's odd you're all talking about this because I've been ok the last few weeks but last night I had such a bad stomach. I can remember going through this though about the same time with my second. So I'm treating it as my body is getting ready for labour, but won't happen for a while.

eandc123- Thanks hun, will be getting a whole shops worth of bananas today!


----------



## mothercabbage

yuk...hate bananas! i will just suffer the cramps! :haha:
morning proud mommy xx:wave:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've had a funny stomach too :( and I had awful engaging (i think it's engaging) pains last night - there was so much pressure down there it was awful :(


----------



## Vivienne

ProudMommy26 said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad leg and foot cramps? I was sitting on my ball today and my foot totally locked up on the side. I couldn't breath because it was that bad. Also, I find my toes are locking up when walking. Lovely pregnancy lol.
> 
> I'm having a lot of heavy pressure down there, but not sure if his head is right down yet. I do sometimes feel like my waters are going to pop though with a few jabs/pressure I get. I have to stop what I'm doing as it worries me.

Yes foot and leg but only my left :dohh:


----------



## Vivienne

AuntBug said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> Not long now ladies.
> 
> I'm hoping to hold out to 39 weeks, anything under 38 here and they call it prem.
> 
> Have a growth scan this week as I am 34 but measuring 37 and it looks like he's a footling breech :dohh: Will be doubling my efforts to have him turn as I really don't want a c-sect as you are forbidden to drive for 6 weeks after and I need to drive!!!!
> 
> Wow, I'm having a csection and my doc said I can drive within a week or two. LO will be in the nicu for some amount of time, so I was worried about driving back to the hospital once dh goes back to work, but it doesn't seem like it will be a problem.Click to expand...

I think they are too cautious with the whole driving thing here!:dohh:


----------



## Vivienne

Trixybell said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind a newbie joining so late in the day?
> 
> DH and I are expecting our 1st on 17 Aug and we know we're having a boy!
> 
> I'm really excited yet very nervous!

HI trixybell. We are due same day!! And it's boy here too :flower:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> yuk...hate bananas! i will just suffer the cramps! :haha:
> morning proud mommy xx:wave:

Morning hun :D How are you today? 

Charliekeys- I had that too last night. But might be mistaking it for SPD. It felt like someone was pushing down on my pubic bone, is that the same feeling?

Off to see my midwife today, fingers crossed this baby is still head down. I think he is, but he has been rolling around a lot the last few days.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeeep that's exactly what it felt like! I haven't got SPD though... which is why I assumed if was 'engaging' pains? lol

Hope your appt goes well! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have a tip for the cramps that are in your calves at night!! Ok so usually when they hit I'd curl up and just scream or say ouch ouch ouch til they were over they hurt soooo bad, but ive recently started extnding my leg out and stretching it OUTWARD and pointing my toe as soon as the cramp hits and it immediatly stops!! dont know if that would work for the upper leg cramps, i dont get those.. but seriously try it, it works!!! ;) 

14 days for me!!!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

MW app this AM, baby is 2/5 engaged, which explains my pains and now waddle!
My HB blood levels arfe still not high enough, if they don't increase I will not be able to have my homebirth, so, steak dinners here I come!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed for you Mark&Annie

Thanks for the tip kylarsmom!!! :thumbup:


MW appointment went well. He is still head down, but not engaged. Which is ok with me. Don't want him coming yet. But she seems to think that I won't go past 38 weeks. Obviously meaning I'll go past 41 weeks haha!
She was really shocked at how much my stomach has popped over the last few weeks. BP was still lower than ever, which is good and urine fine. I think these heavy pubic pains is his head knocking back and forth on my pubic bone :wacko:
Seeing her again in 2 weeks to discuss the Birth Plan. EEEEE! It feels so real now!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

glad all is well at MW and :yipee: for head down baby!! hopefully mine will stay head down(im sure he is)too, im back at MW a week on friday!.xx


----------



## eandc123

Hi all,

I went to town today and actually got cramp while walking around. Which just added to my waddle. Got my hair cut into a shorter style so it could just grow after the baby is here. Although now I've realised I can't get it into a bobble for during labour. I guess I'm going to have to add hair slides onto my hospital bag list. 
I only need a dressing gown now for my hospital bag but they seem to be impossible to find unless I'm willing to spend a fortune on one. Any ideas uk ladies?

While I was down town I thought I would pop and see OH who was with his dad and brother who thought it was brilliant to go on about my weight. We all have a dry sense of humour but it took all my effort not to punch them in the face. How dare they!! 
Then his brother said to OH "I bet you want a boy." (OH has 3 girls from his previous marriage) I just said "well it's not as if it comes with a receipt!" Yes it would be nice but I would hate to think that once LO is here it's going to be a disappointment if it doesn't have a tinkle. Sometimes people just don't know when to shut the f**k up!

Sorry about the moan. I haven't really been on for a while but I'm on maternity now so I may become more frequent. I do scan through here and keep an eye on you all. Make sure you haven't got any cheeky babies who have decided to make an early appearance.

And I'm addicted to ice pops :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

E&C - At the end of the day you'll be happy no matter what gender it is and I wouldn't care whether the in-laws are happy or not :) You know you'll love him/her and that's all that matters! :)

Dressing gown - try Asda/tescos - think they do them for a tenner? BUT, it's usually sooooooo hot in the maternity wards - you probably won't end up using it? 

Glad your appts went well ladies!! :)


----------



## eandc123

I'm not planning on wearing it all the time. Just to cover my modesty when I go to the loo or visitors. That's why I don't want to spend loads on one. 
I'll pop into George next week and hopefully get one from there.

And of course I'll be happy with the gender. I just want to know now. It's like having a xmas present under the tree for 9 months and not being able to open it til the big day. I love surprises but it's starting to drive me insane now! In a good way though :D


----------



## BattyNora

Look in mothercare for dressing gown - I got a really light/thin one for £16 for the same reason, but didn't want a massive fluffy one because it would be far too hot.


----------



## eandc123

I've got a nice fluffy towelling one at home but it's too big for my hospital bag and I am only taking slipper socks cos people are saying the floors will be mucky. I can't stand hot feet. I haven't wore socks for months. I'm not even sure if it's possible for me to reach my feet any more to put anything on them. All my shoes are slip on. Heaven knows what I would do if I was this far on in the winter.


----------



## moomin_troll

primark do really light weight dressing gowns for much cheaper then supermarkets ect. thats where i got the one i had when i had zane


----------



## eandc123

I went to Primark for my nighties and stuff but they didn't have any dressing gowns. I was a bit miffed cos I just wanted to do a one-stop-shop for my hospital-wear.


----------



## moomin_troll

i guess in a shop like that its hit and miss :/


----------



## eandc123

I know. I was surprised as well. I even asked the lady because they were having a big refurb. Never mind. It's not the end of the world :)


----------



## moomin_troll

uve got afew weeks left yet im sure ule find a thin one somewhere.
ive still got afew things to buy myself


----------



## CharlieKeys

Try flip flops too... that's what I'm taking in :) I'm like you HATE hot feet


----------



## eandc123

I think flip flops may be the way forward :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

I'm wearing my fit flops wear them all the time can't see the point in taking slippers. I got a light weight cardigan i'm wearing instead of dressing gown. Not going out spending money when a cardigan will do. Now is the time to buy if you are as sales have started here in the UK.

I so wish my baby was engaged. I got midwife again on weds. Hoping things have progressed as I 37wks today.

Anybody been put on Vit K? When I was at hospital last week they prescribed me Vit K I think its cos of my epilepsy meds not sure thought i would ask.


----------



## eandc123

I thought Vit K was given to baby when it was born so I'm no help as to why you might need it.
Has anyone asked about Group Strep B? (I think that is what it is called) At what stage do we ask for the test?


----------



## tjw

on way to hosp again. reduced movement, bloody show, and contractions just starting up. Just going to be monitored for now. Hopfully a false alarm...


----------



## eandc123

I have everything and more crossed for you TJW. Take care x


----------



## abs07

Fingers crossed tjw - good luck! xoxoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

FIngers crossed!! Hope everything's ok xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

eandc123 said:


> I thought Vit K was given to baby when it was born so I'm no help as to why you might need it.
> Has anyone asked about Group Strep B? (I think that is what it is called) At what stage do we ask for the test?

I don't think it's ar outine test in the UK... I wasn't offered it for either pregnancy


----------



## Fergie

I have a vit k deficiency and it's a clotting factor for blood. I have to take vit k pills if i'm going to have a tooth out or that :).


----------



## sunshinegirl

Fingers crossed tjw x x

I have read you can get a test and pay about £35 for strep B. It's not a standard test they do in England I was going to ask my MW on Weds. 

Vit K is given to babies if you want it but I think its also given to mum's on epilepsy meds going to ask my MW about this too. Wasn't really explained to me at the hospital and she wrote out the prescription wrong she didn't say how many tablets so pharmacy could only give me 5 days.


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck tjw, hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## kimber89

hey lovely ladies!!! im kimberley and im due a little girl on the 22nd of august! someone posted on my thread about this thread and im raging i didnt cop it untill now when i only have a few weeks left! i only joined the site a while ago so always just go straight into third tri! hope you all keeping well! xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

im a kimberley too :) welcome to the thread and congrats on ur baby girl.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Kimberly :hi: Glad to have another August mummy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im at a 3!!! 50% effaced and baby is fully engaged! Not sure if I will make it 2 more weeks or not!! ;) I'm nervous though!!! Didn't go into spontaneous labor with Kylar, although they will still do the csection if i do go into labor !


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Kimber

and Kylarsmum ahh 3cms is good!!! Jealous a little bit hehe! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

WOW! How exciting Kylarsmom. Could be anytime for you now. :)

Hope everything is ok tjw!!! :flower:

Welcome Kimber :D

I definitely think something has happened over night. I am getting really bad stomach aches and getting these throbbing pains down there :wacko: Also feels like something is pinching and my waters feel like they are going to go. I have to empty my bladder every 20 mins too. Not sure what's going on.
Pelvic pain is getting so painful now and started to get high and low back ache. Starting to question whether I'll go into labout soon. Hope he stays in there for another 2 weeks!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Proudmummy... what does it feel like when your waters are about to go? I'm with you on the pelvic pressure and the peeing every 20 mins! Hope you feel a bit better soon! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Proudmummy... what does it feel like when your waters are about to go? I'm with you on the pelvic pressure and the peeing every 20 mins! Hope you feel a bit better soon! :)

Thanks hun! 
When my waters went with my first, I remember feeling really heavy and then felt this 'pop' and they went in the bath. In a matter of minutes I dialated up to 5 cm's. Good job I was in hospital lol. I'm feeling the same heavyness this time but I'm not sure whether it's his head that's giving me all the pressure. It feels like a bulging feeling??


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
@ Kylarsmom...... Could be anytime for that :baby: to arrive then...eeeeeeek :yipee: 

@jw...tHope everything is ok with you and bubba, keep up posted! :hugs:

@proudmommy......my bump had me worried with BIG movements...think he going to burst my waters!! :dohh: actually though labour was starting for a minute last night too, i had bad BH and period pains with lower back ache, the pressure on my cervix today is immense!!! hope your ok!! xx


----------



## eandc123

Hi kimberley.

Oooooo it's getting exciting with all these labour signs!! Not long for bambinos galore! I don't think i've had any signs yet. I've been getting pressure pains behind my pubic bone but i'm guessing that's just engaging. But 'long legs' in there is still stick it's bum/legs out and winding me. 

Thanks for the replies for strep b. I thought it was routine now. I'll have to scan through my magazines to see where i saw it. Might be just my newly dunce brain making things up again.


----------



## mothercabbage

i always go over term, so i think my "signs" are just teaseing me :haha: ill be a september mummy i think :rofl::dohh:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: morning all
> @ Kylarsmom...... Could be anytime for that :baby: to arrive then...eeeeeeek :yipee:
> 
> @jw...tHope everything is ok with you and bubba, keep up posted! :hugs:
> 
> @proudmommy......my bump had me worried with BIG movements...think he going to burst my waters!! :dohh: actually though labour was starting for a minute last night too, i had bad BH and period pains with lower back ache, the pressure on my cervix today is immense!!! hope your ok!! xx

Try to take it easy when you can! Looks like all our babies want to come out lol! 

I had Group B strep with my first pregnancy, so will ask at my hospital next week if they do tests for this, just incase.

BTW, Thought I'd add. Bodyshop have a 50% sale off all the bodybutters and showergels etc and someone posted on these forums that there's also a 50% code you can use on top of that. Here it is: HELLO50 (you can't use it after wednesday though)
I've just got a load of things for my hospital bag and for our bathroom ready for when the baby is here. Bargain!!

Oh and it's free delivery too when you spend over £20 :)

Hope you all have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ProudMommy26 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Proudmummy... what does it feel like when your waters are about to go? I'm with you on the pelvic pressure and the peeing every 20 mins! Hope you feel a bit better soon! :)
> 
> Thanks hun!
> When my waters went with my first, I remember feeling really heavy and then felt this 'pop' and they went in the bath. In a matter of minutes I dialated up to 5 cm's. Good job I was in hospital lol. I'm feeling the same heavyness this time but I'm not sure whether it's his head that's giving me all the pressure. It feels like a bulging feeling??Click to expand...

ahh I remember that bulging feeling .... vaguely! My waters didn't go until 10 mins before he was born and I was out of it on Pethidine so can't remember much :haha: It seems def true being pregnant gets worse with each baby!!


----------



## tjw

Hi all, sorry I didn't update when I got home but I was absolutely shattered!! It was confirmed to be a bloody show, he only moved twice while being monitored and contractions stopped by themselves after just over 2hrs. His heartrate was stable though so they said I could come home, but if movement stays low I have to go back in. (Though this morning he's a right active lil monkey!!). I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. Had a really good midwife on L&D last night, very experienced. She said I do still have a chance of making it to the induction in just under 4wks, but that in her opinion I'm likely to labour and birth in around 3wks. She also set my mind at rest by telling us that with his size and previous condition of Ruby when she was born at 36wks, that even if I had him in the next few days, he would need minimal support as he is a good size and his lungs are now mature (she said lungs are actually mature before 34wks which is why they don't stop labour if it starts from that point but that inductions/sections etc are planned for later because baby needs to develop fat deposits to be able to regulate their temperature, however gestational diabetes causes the fat deposits to be formed earlier which is why they put on weight so quickly).



Welcome Kimber:hi: I've added you to first post :)


----------



## raeraefish

Hi, I've only just found this group, I'm due on 7th August with a boy, hoping he comes early though as he's a big brute and I struggled to get my first at 8lb 2oz out!!! Also I don't have any bump buddies...not new to B&B just a little shy I guess so if anyone has any spare room for a new buddy let me know.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Kimber & raeraefish welcome to the group.

Well ladies I think baby girl has dropped finally. I feeling more pressure down low today and bump I think looks slightly lower. I might be just imagining this cos I want baby girl to come early or on time. With only 3 weeks left to my due date want to start seeing a few more signs.

I am so jealous of you ladies getting these early signs already. Can't wait to see everyone baby pictures though its all getting so close.


----------



## tjw

Welcome raeraefish :wave: have added you to first post :)

SunshineGirl, have you tried a birthing ball? I hear they're quite good when it comes to getting baba to engage. I have one but haven't used it yet due to the lil tinker trying to burst out too early. (yes, I admit it, I'm a coward lol)


----------



## eandc123

Glad it went well TJW. At least you can rest your mind knowing LO is ok if he does make an early appearance :)

I've just come back from midwife and everything is a-ok :) Seems like this pregnancy malarky is an ok game :) And it seems like little bambino has started to engage :) I know it doesn't mean much but it's the beginning of the end! Eeeks. Exciting and vv scary.


----------



## eandc123

Midwife also said LO is measuring dead on :)
So screw you and 2 fingers up to all those who say I'm massive. Midwife says I'm fine then I'm fine


----------



## kimber89

thanks tjw!! and glad everything went ok for you in the hospital!! god its all becoming so real with all this labour talk. freaking me out a little but i know at the end of it ill have a beautiful little girl and its all worth it!! hope yous all doing great!! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Hi all, sorry I didn't update when I got home but I was absolutely shattered!! It was confirmed to be a bloody show, he only moved twice while being monitored and contractions stopped by themselves after just over 2hrs. His heartrate was stable though so they said I could come home, but if movement stays low I have to go back in. (Though this morning he's a right active lil monkey!!). I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. Had a really good midwife on L&D last night, very experienced. She said I do still have a chance of making it to the induction in just under 4wks, but that in her opinion I'm likely to labour and birth in around 3wks. She also set my mind at rest by telling us that with his size and previous condition of Ruby when she was born at 36wks, that even if I had him in the next few days, he would need minimal support as he is a good size and his lungs are now mature (she said lungs are actually mature before 34wks which is why they don't stop labour if it starts from that point but that inductions/sections etc are planned for later because baby needs to develop fat deposits to be able to regulate their temperature, however gestational diabetes causes the fat deposits to be formed earlier which is why they put on weight so quickly).
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kimber:hi: I've added you to first post :)

That's great news! Glad all is well and I bet you feel better knowing everything will be ok if he was born now. Do you think you're going to go to 37/38 weeks? Sounds to me like he wants to come out asap!!! 

eandc123- Glad your appointment went well :)

For the past few weeks now, I've been noticing my boy breathing. It's not like hiccuping or a pulse. My midwife confirmed yesterday that it is breathing (well not actual breathing as he would swollow the fluid, just his lungs getting ready for the big day) It's quite rare, and you're more likely to see it if this is not your first baby.
I noticed him doing it for a long time today, so I managed to record it. Will have to post it up here later. It's crazy to see!


----------



## mothercabbage

my OH said it looked like my baby bump was "breathing" the other day...i just dismissed him! lol...oooopsie:blush: sorry OH! :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> my OH said it looked like my baby bump was "breathing" the other day...i just dismissed him! lol...oooopsie:blush: sorry OH! :haha:

Haha! My hubby pointed it out to me too, but couldn't believe it was actual breathing :haha:

Here's the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCHe8xVnbwc


----------



## AuntBug

ProudMommy - that is so cool!!! How great that you were able to capture that.

My LO is so small no one but me can feel her. DH hasn't even felt a kick yet :cry:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> ProudMommy - that is so cool!!! How great that you were able to capture that.
> 
> My LO is so small no one but me can feel her. DH hasn't even felt a kick yet :cry:

Aww hun. I can understand why that's really upsetting you. But be strong, your little one is coming on great! You've got a beautiful little fighter in that tummy of yours xxx :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I haven't noticed baby breathing from the outside of my belly but I have watched him practice breathing on ultrsound a few times and its really neat!!


----------



## mothercabbage

cool video!!! love it :happydance: xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

awesome video! x


----------



## jennthompson

Love the video :).

I'm concerned that LO has turned again. He was head down, but as of this morning I am getting a really round lump right at the top of my bump that is fairly hard. At first I thought maybe Braxton Hicks since my entire bump was tight, but now its moving side to side? 

I guess anything is possible, I just don't see how it can be his bottom up there since it is seriously right between my boobs lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

The video is so cool!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sneak peek of maternity pics! more to come!
 



Attached Files:







283587_10150238823152869_197129342868_7526820_3370076_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4









281963_10150238823672869_197129342868_7526826_4464598_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









270642_10150238823537869_197129342868_7526825_4599635_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunshinegirl

Great Video I think I can see my baby girl breathing as well now I have seen your video

Thanks for the tip tjw just been to Argos and bought one for £6.99. Now gonna start bouncing...haha

Also bought some raspberry leaf tablets to start taking anybody else on these....I can't drink the tea ewwwww!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kylarsmom said:


> Sneak peek of maternity pics! more to come!

Beautiful pics!! :)

Sunshinegirl- I bought some RLT the other day, but midwife told me not to use it because I didn't have any problems delivering in my other pregnancies and there maybe a chance I have to be induced. But might start taking them once I've been to the hospital in 2 weeks to find out what's happening and if I can go to 40 weeks. 
They will do wonders for period pain though, so will keep them for when I've finished breastfeeding.

jennthompson- I think this one might of flipped again too. I've been bouncing away on my gym ball today as I've had a lot of pressure pain. But that's gone now and can feel a hard ball at the top. Could still be his butt though.


----------



## tjw

Beautiful pics Kylarsmom xx


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi girls!
I just wanted to share a few pics of baby Cullen, taken yesterday on our second wedding anniversary :baby:
 



Attached Files:







PEEKABABY_3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









PEEKABABY_5.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









PEEKABABY_41.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tjw

Awwww, GORGEOUS!! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pics sammiegrace and kylarsmom x


----------



## Stef

Hey all. I hope every one is O.K. 

I got back from the British Grand Prix yesterday but im still flaked, my feet still hurt from all the walking but it was fantastic and the camping wasnt bad either. 

Im planning on heading to bed very soon so ill be back on in the morning to catch up on all that I have missed.

I had a MW apt today she wasnt sure if LO was still breech or not and has arranged for me to attend the VBAC clinic on the 29th. :happydance:

xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Has anyone tried reflexology to induce labour? A friend has bought me a voucher for labour inducing accupuncture and reflexology. I am not to keen on the thought of accupuncture! 
I have a feeling baby will be here soon! I keep getting really bad pains in my cervix, they last for about 10mins and are really uncomfortable! I have a MW appointment on thursday, I'm so excited lol x


----------



## Kylarsmom

So cute Sammi!


----------



## moomin_troll

hello ladies :)

im feeling so tired today and have yet again been getting more engaging pains...how low does this boy want to get lol im seeing the mw tomo. it takes me ages to get there just to be seen late and hardly anything worth while being said:dohh:


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom and sammiegrace - love the pics!!!

I had my weekly scan today. She gained another 3 oz - so 2 lb 6 oz and over 1000 grams :happydance: Blood flow was still stable, but my fluid is starting to get low, only 5 today.

But we bought another week - which is great. We wanted to make it to 34 weeks and 1000 grams and we did, so I'm looking at anything more as gravy. Our next scan is Monday, and we'll see how the fluid looks from there.

In the meantime, she is definitely breech and kicking the crap out of my cervix, ouch.


----------



## kimber89

that video of the breathing is so nice!! x


----------



## tjw

Great news Auntbug!! :dance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Great news aunt bug!! each week is a milestone, for sure!!!!!!

Ok so how do you know if you've lost your plug?? I had snot stuff in my undies this morning.. ive had some before but it wasnt as snotty looking as todays was.. The dr said the other stuff was prob my cervix softening, so i wonder if thats what todays was as well, or if it was part of my plug? It didnt look like a plug.. lol


----------



## Vivienne

Nice one auntbug! :thumbup:

Pffttt I'm banking on bubs hanging on for another 4 weeks. He's too comfy in there to leave. 
Having a scan today as apparently I look and feel a bit big for 35 weeks and I have a fibroid all tucked up in there too.

Love the breathing vid, too cool


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck on your scan Vivienne xx


----------



## Jodie.82

how weird we are all having the same my stomach has been terrible, actually worried I have a bug I cant keep anything in me since last night and I feel so weak and dizzy! :(
fingers crossed markandannie
wow proudmommy that video is amazing!
hi trixy, kimberly and raerae :flower:
kylarsmum how exciting, good luck! and lovely pics :)
sammie adorable 3d pics :)
auntbug, so pleased LO is gaining again :happydance:

my LO feels to be moving from breech to transverse and back again :( today im back to getting kicks out one side and punches at the other, so far round to my hips! my MW couldnt make the scan on saturday so hasnt been able to check the fluid or cord in case she needs to turn baby, I dont like the sound of that though. I can still have my HB if baby is breech but its a bit scary tbh. Please get head down LO!


----------



## SammieGrace

thanks everyone for your comments on the pics! I just looooovee him already and can't wait to meet my Cullen. He definitely has my DH's nose! I hadn't seen him in 14 weeks and it just felt like too long...


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hope it goes well at the VBAC clinic Stef :)

Loving the pics Sammie, sooooo cute!!!

Kylarsmom- That snotty stuff sounds like your plug to me. I've been gradually losing mine and it's like it came out of my nose :haha: Ewww.

That's brilliant news Auntbug! :thumbup:

Jodie- I've been having that feeling too. This little one has been enjoying kicking the hell out of my hips... and it hurts :(

Sorry this is tmi, but all day yesterday and night I've been having really bad diarrhea, and still have it this morning. There's a lot of stomach bugs going round here, so I'm guessing it's that but my stomach has been so hard because of it. Going to the docs to see if there's anything I can take.


----------



## Stef

Morning :hi:

Kylarsmom, love the pics, especially the 1st one its fantastic :thumbup:

Sammiegrace - those pics are fab. 

Proudmommy, I hope it passes soon and is just a 24 hr bug... with out sounding like your mum makes sure you drink plenty to keep hydrated. 

AuntBug - sounds like your LO is making great progress ill keep my fingers crossed that you can buy a few more weeks. 

Ive read back over the pages that I have missed and I have to say that awful tiredness stage has hit me again too sadly. :( It makes it so difficult and im finding i have a short fuse! My OH also wont cook, I hate that. He just uses the same lame excuse he cant cook... Grrr!! Learn then, how does he think I managed to cook. Lazy devil. 

Today I have an appointment with the anaesthetist at the hospital. I dont really know what goes on in these appointments. But hey ho we will soon see. For the rest of the day we are finally going to be sorting out the nursery etc. Wahoo! 

xx


----------



## kimber89

that is great news auntbug!! :)
morning ladies!! xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im seeing the mw today and zanes in a bad mood so thats not going to make the trip to the docs easy :( i really need to learn to drive.

last night and today ive been getting afew of the same feelings i had when early labour with zane started, but i doubt the mw will even listen to me because contractions arent happening.

i just feel like stayin in bed all day today


----------



## mothercabbage

all these labour symptoms are sounding familiar...ive had loose stools, bad BH and "snotty" stuff in pants YUK! maybe its normal for this stage in pregnancy:shrug: not that i remember it with the other 2 ive had..anyone checked their cervix.....?? MW here dont check ours....what should it feel like at this stage? ive read high n firm...mine is squishy and easy to reach:shrug: i dont want to have this baby for another 2 weeks at least!!:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> all these labour symptoms are sounding familiar...ive had loose stools, bad BH and "snotty" stuff in pants YUK! maybe its normal for this stage in pregnancy:shrug: not that i remember it with the other 2 ive had..anyone checked their cervix.....?? MW here dont check ours....what should it feel like at this stage? ive read high n firm...mine is squishy and easy to reach:shrug: i dont want to have this baby for another 2 weeks at least!!:thumbup:

Didn't know you could check yourself. Is there anywhere that tells you how to do it? If it's soft and squishy, that sounds like things could be progressing for you?

Had a word with my doctor. Turns out I've got a bad bug and infection. I've come down with a nasty cold too and so has my 3 yr old. Think it's from my 5 yr old's school again. :(
Just got to keep having water. 

Hope your appointments go well moomin and Stef :thumbup:


----------



## MamaHeather

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update all the August mommies that we had our baby yesterday morning, at 35w3d! He is currently in the NICU for breathing issues, but making huge strides! We will both be here in the hospital for a little while, but we are thrilled to think about the day when we are all together again, at home! Thanks for the good company, August mommies! Good luck to you!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Hello ladies, was wondering if I could join in? Im due August 22.


----------



## eandc123

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations Mamaheather :) and all of your family! 
What a surprise. But glad he is doing well :)

Welcome Mrstacporter :)


----------



## mothercabbage

Congratulations Mamaheather:yipee::wohoo::happydance::yipee:

@proudmommy...i looked it up, sounds normal at this stage for cervix to be squishy in some ladies.....ill prob go over due date:dohh: need him to stay in for a couple more weeks yet!!:thumbup: hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats mamaheather! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

Welcome mrstacporter9 x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Thanks MC :)

wow Congrats Heather! Glad all is well. 

Welcome mrstacporter9 :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just looking at everyone's tickers. It's getting scarily close for us all now. WOW!!!!!! I was talking to my nan this morning and still had in my head that I was 33 weeks... Nearly choked on my water when she corrected me :haha:
Is everyone ready? Still got a bit to do for my hospital bag. But nearly there.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats MamaHeather!

So if it was my plug, or part of my plug, does that mean i have to stop taking baths and no BD'ing, right? bc of bacteria?


----------



## moomin_troll

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats MamaHeather!
> 
> So if it was my plug, or part of my plug, does that mean i have to stop taking baths and no BD'ing, right? bc of bacteria?

no u can still have baths and u can dtd if u feel like it. with zane i started to lose some plug at 28 weeks and i could do these things still


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats mamaheather :happydance:

Had my midwife appt this morning all is going well :thumbup:

Baby girl is now 4/5 so she has started to get into position. I knew she had as I can feel her pressure down low. Funny midwife listened to heart and said oh you having a boy I said no girl. Thank god I have had so many scans showing me its a girl or I would be worried. I am one of those cases where her heart beat doesn't run fast. You know the one where they say faster for girl slower for a boy. Disproving the theory.....either that or I in for a shock....:dohh::haha:


----------



## tjw

Congrats MamaHeather - have updated first post!! :dance:

Welcome mrstacporter9 have added you to 1st post :hi:

I'm pretty sure Harri fully engaged today, jeez the pressure can be felt through my pelvis, through my butt and straight down into my legs!!


----------



## hannpin

MamaHeather said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to update all the August mommies that we had our baby yesterday morning, at 35w3d! He is currently in the NICU for breathing issues, but making huge strides! We will both be here in the hospital for a little while, but we are thrilled to think about the day when we are all together again, at home! Thanks for the good company, August mommies! Good luck to you!


:happydance: Congrats MamaHeather :happydance: Welcome to the world little one. I hope you are all home as soon as possible xxx



Hey everyone, hope all are well, cannot believe only 2 of you have popped so far, I hope things arent getting too tiring for you all in this hot wather we have been having. 

I am looking forward to all the announcments to come, I wonder who will be the 1st 'Official' Aug baby?

Best of luck all :flower:


----------



## krockwell

Just wanted to say that i'm on Team :yellow: and due the 16th of August! :)


----------



## tjw

Welcome krockwell :hi: have added you to 1st post :)


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats MamaHeather! Hope he comes home soon.


----------



## tjw

Well ladies, it's 1am and I'm still awake. Feel restless and had another show... no contractions though... am I nesting? Not sure. Have tried sorting some bits out but just don't quite feel right... as if I'm meant to be doing something else but don;t know what..... ugh!! lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Sounds ominous tjw! 

My internets been down so just had to catch up loads, congrats mamaheather! So much happening now with everyone :D

Well I'm 37 weeks now, had it confirmed I can have a home birth (my HB had to rise, so my iron tablets have worked!) Still not in my house yet, still at my Mums so if it's soon I'll be going to the midwifery led centre at the RVI in Newcastle. Not a bad compromise, it looks very nice!

Eeee baby must be fairly well down in my pelvis now, I got up for the loo in the night and the pressure was too much for my little bladder!! Boo :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...hope everyone is well, i see we are all suffering the same symptoms lately.....soon be august and our babies will be here!!!! (on time, with a bit of luck!):happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

just finnished at my mw appointment, everything was great! X


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## tjw

Eventually fell asleep at about 6.30am, an hour after having three huge contractions that actually had me in tears that were 12mins apart... Had absolutely nothing since apart from 2 and a half hours sleep!! So what the hell was THAT about????


----------



## Stef

mrstacporter9 said:


> Hello ladies, was wondering if I could join in? Im due August 22.

Hello, welcome to the thread :hi: You are due the day before me :flower:

Mamaheather congratulations, hope LO is home with you soon 

I was sooooo hot and uncomfortable last night I had a rubbish nights sleep.

We are going to Newcastle shopping today and going to Spice Cube in the gate... I LOVE IT! :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

it does seem all our babies are pretty keen to get out early, some more then others.

i havent been able to sleep either tjw, ile be up till stupid at night. luckly zane comes into my room watches tv so i can get abit more sleep.

i keep getting the urge to do things like clean my cuboards but i never do hahah so i really dont think this nesting bug gets me


----------



## Kylarsmom

So must be normal how I'm feeling as all of you are also having those engaging pains. It feels like my vagina is going to fall of and every step I take hurts! Going to the bathroom REALLY hurts, and im waddling twice as much as normal! Does this sound the same as what everyone else is feeling? It feels like it wont be much longer! But then Ive heard people feel like this for weeks! ugh, not sure how much more I can stand!!! This never happened with Kylar he never dropped!


----------



## jennthompson

I don't know what my problem has been the last few days. 

Tons of braxton hicks and I swear baby is getting so strong that movements are painful.

I don't really get kicks anymore, just rolling movements and some part of LO has lodged right in the top of my bump and is as hard as a rock. 

I also get the urge to do these huge projects, but when I think about actually getting up and doing it....well I just don't haha.


----------



## eandc123

Hi all :)

Glad appointments are going well for everyone and all signs point to lovely healthy bambinos :)
My foof is getting painful as well and the pressure in my crotch is immense. I had to sit on my ball and have a go of my tens machine last night to try and get a bit of relief. I walked back from my parent craft/ antenatal class and I think I may have over done it. 

Also my fingers are really stiff. Midwife said it is due to swelling and fluid pooling in my hands but it's getting really painful so I may have to have a trip to the docs if this carries on.

Tomorrow I'm off for a lovely trip to Whitby with OH. Looking forward to chips in a cone :) Rock, seafood and generally munching all day long :) And the smell of sea air, yummmmmmm.


----------



## Kylarsmom

jennthompson said:


> I don't know what my problem has been the last few days.
> 
> Tons of braxton hicks and I swear baby is getting so strong that movements are painful.
> 
> I don't really get kicks anymore, just rolling movements and some part of LO has lodged right in the top of my bump and is as hard as a rock.
> 
> I also get the urge to do these huge projects, but when I think about actually getting up and doing it....well I just don't haha.

Sounds EXACTLY like me!!! haha!


----------



## kimber89

@mamheather congrats. hope you all are ok!

@ mrstacporter! im due the same day :) not long now!:) 

so i went for my routine midwive appt this morning and she asked was everything fine so i said i would just say about the itching i have been suffering with the last two weeks. it started on my belly and i thought that it was just because my stretchmarks but then it started on my legs. my legs and belly are full of scratches now once i start scratching i cant stop. it feels so relieving scratching the itch away! now my belly is sore to touch! she told me i had to fast tonight to get bloods done in the morningto make sure its not the liver oranything? should i be worried. i knowthere is a sticky thread on that obstretic cholestis(spelling wrong sorry) but surely if i had that id be really bad like scratching 24/7 and really really raw!!xx


----------



## kimber89

mrstacporter9 said:


> Hello ladies, was wondering if I could join in? Im due August 22.

and yay you have joined me on the first page im not a loner anymore!!hehe:) and a yellow bump!! oh a lovely suprise!cute:)


----------



## mothercabbage

tired...heavy....ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..hope all is well with you all xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh I went away for a couple of days, come back and there's like 70 pages!! haha ok maybe not that many but you lot sure are a chatty bunch :haha: so if i forget to reply to anything I'm sorry!! 

Proudmummy - that video is amazing!!! :) 

Glad everyone's appts are going well and Auntbug so glad she's put on more weight!

Moomin - I feel the urge to clean, just don't feel as though I have the energy to do it! hehe....so the nesting urge clearly isn't that strong for me! :) Though... I did clean all my floors the other day!

Mamaheather - Congrats!! :D 

:hi: to alllllll the newbies :) 

Well I hit 37 weeks tomorrow! YAY I can go in the birthing unit! :D and he's def deep down, omg I feel bruised and broken down there and I'm really starting to struggle to walk and pick my son up :( and as he can't walk yet I have no choice but to just get on with it, but as soon as he goes to bed, I'm in agony! Gonna try a warm bath in a min to see if that helps!

Can't believe it's half way through July!!!! ahhhh can't wait to see all these little bubbas!


----------



## moomin_troll

i havent cleaned my kitchen in a day and its a tip hahaha

zanes at nursery for 6 hours tomo so im going to get things done then.
i want to go for a bath but i really cant be bothered to do that either....i need energy


----------



## Stef

Im the same, ive zero energy at the moment. 

We were supposed to start the nursery on Weds and when it came to doing it I just couldnt be bothered. I really need to pull my finger out in these next few weeks. 

Tiredness is back again only this time worse and everything seems like such an effort :( eugh! 

xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

I was the same really tired no energy, when I hit 37 wks nesting kicked in and the energy I have has gone through the roof. I scrubbed kitchen floors, cleaned carpets, bathroom is sparkling.....I don't get much sleep at night either but the energy is there. 

I just got to sort out my bedroom and do the kitchen cupboards and im done.

I have also been bouncing on my ball today helping baby girl get into position better. Just over 2 weeks until E.D.D.


----------



## jennthompson

Ohh I have my fingers crossed that I get some energy back soon. When I think of another month of feeling so drained....well let's just say I'm not a happy momma lol


----------



## krockwell

I had a burst of energy today... Cleaned the bathroom upstairs, folded & put away 2 loads of laundry, plus put another 2 on, swept the kitchen... 

Been having cramps and such on and off all day today, as well as yesterday. Hoping baby decides to come in 2 weeks when OH is off on his next set of days off. :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im glad I got my nesting and baby prep done early when i had the energy bc i have absolutely zero lately!!


----------



## moomin_troll

im glad coreys stuff is all sorted i just need to get all the other stuff around him sorted now lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

first and last nakey bump pic! lol 37 weeks tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3744.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3752.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SammieGrace

Cullen's things are ready, but the rest of the house is a mess.... and I am just drained most all of the time. Had my 35 week appointment today. Dr. said that I am not dilated, but that my cervix is thinning, so thats good.


----------



## Jodie.82

nice bump kylarsmum! def a boy bump!
im not having any of the pressure all you ladies are talking about :( I guess bubs is still breech...... feels more sideways but either way i dont think there is any head engaging where it should be, 37 weeks now, would actuallly be happy to start feeling some pressure!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay! 37weeks today!!
Lovely bump pics kylarsmom x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Kimber89- The itching sounds horrible. Hope it's not nothing too bad. My friend had that condition, but they didn't notice it till she was 38 weeks.

Welcome Krockwell :) Very nice due date you have there :winkwink: 

Congrats on reaching 37 weeks ladies! Nearly there now :happydance:

Charliekeys- I hope that pain easies off for you. It's horrible I know, especially when you have a young child to look after. 

Beautiful bump Kylarsmom!!!

I'm still having this horrible stomach bug. Been on the toilet for the last 4 days :( But it's starting to gradually ease off (I think), still painful though.
I've been having zero energy too. (The no sleep hasen't helped) But having a shower helps. 
I'm getting no engaging pains anymore so I think he's definitely moved. I hope he moves back to head down again soon, but it's nice not being in so much pain.

Hope you're all well today :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 
ace bump!! kylarsmom..:happydance:
i had a burst of energy yesterday, had a good clean up of the house obviously that brought on the BH...:growlmad: today im going to take it easy, have a few things to do but will deffo go slower..keep forgetting how tired i get! :dohh:
heres my bump yesterday:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P14-07-11_19.26.JPG
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mark&Annie

Lovely pic Kylarsmom, your bump is lovely :D

My nesting is extreme - coz we're still decorating our house whilst living out of my Mums!! Getting a little close now, have homebirth stuff planned and arranged, but reeeeally doubtful it will be ready enough to have baby at home!


----------



## Stef

Heres a pic of my bump. Its not particually neat like the others posted on here

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/1c07c912-1.jpg

Excuse the mess and unmade bed behind me i had a full hissy fit yesterday morning trying to find something to wear! 

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Love the bumps ladies! Looking great.

Well, we're scheduled for a csection on Aug 6th if we make it. My doc told me to bring my bag to Mondays scan. Ha, we've had our bag in the car for weeks now :haha: My little girl keeps surprising them.


----------



## Stef

Fingers crossed your LO can hold onto the 6th August!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Fingers crossed your LO can hold onto the 6th August!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> xx

SNAP!! Fingers crossed for you AuntBug :hugs:

Lovely bumps ladies.
Here's my 35 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stef

Lovely bump prodmommy, do any of you ladies have any bump pics of roughly the same gestation with your previous children?

I personally think im smaller this time but drs & MWs keep telling me to expect a big baby, my 1st was 8lb13 and 15 days over due and any bigger than that when ive opted for a vbac scares the hell out of me.

This was me at 40+5 with Olivia, i know im another 6 weeks off that yet but I didnt take too many bump pics last time

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/Week405.jpg
xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Stef said:


> Lovely bump prodmommy, do any of you ladies have any bump pics of roughly the same gestation with your previous children?
> 
> I personally think im smaller this time but drs & MWs keep telling me to expect a big baby, my 1st was 8lb13 and 15 days over due and any bigger than that when ive opted for a vbac scares the hell out of me.
> 
> This was me at 40+5 with Olivia, i know im another 6 weeks off that yet but I didnt take too many bump pics last time
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/Week405.jpg
> xx

I only have 34 week pics to compare this and my last pregnancy as I had my second daughter at 35 weeks, so no 40 week pics. People have said that you tend to be bigger the more children you have. But I'm not sure on that. x


----------



## Kylarsmom

everyones bumps look great!!!! i love baby bumps!


----------



## Jodie.82

all lovely bumps :)
proudmommy im the same, stomach bug for 3 days :( feel so weak and cant keep any food in without cramps and running to the loo! TMI. MW has made me only eat dry crackers and drink coca cola until its gone. what with beign anemic I feel really weak!

OH is a DJ and doesnt usually drink much since we have been pregnant but came home drunk last night :( he´s not bad when tipsy, just annoying and giggly, am I wrong to be mad at him? imagine I went into labour? im having a homebirth I dont want a giggly tipsy birthing partner!!!!!

on a good note im going to wash all babies clothes today :)


----------



## Stef

Awww Jodie that made me laugh about having a giggly birthing partner. My OH is the same, he is always typsy when he comes home from DJing but since he has started this club night instead of residency DJing he dosent go as often but the last time he went he actually came back blind drunk, id hate him to do that when its getting so near. 
The next time he's scheduled in a club in August Bank, if I havent had LO by then there is no way he is going despite what he thinks.

Eeek @ washing all LO's clothes, makes you suddenly realise how close we all are! 

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

nooo dont laugh, we dont want giggly silly birthing partner, he will get a slap lol!!
oh wow another DJ partner, are we mad? thats the problem, this is a tourist town and OH has residency in 3 places, busy every night, some weeks doesnt even take his night off, which I cant really complain about as its because of that I havent had to work and wont need to when baby here, plus he can then take a 2 weeks to a month off with us.
hahahha ban him from going! 
im 37 weeks today full term whoo hoo!! so OH is on 2 drink rule......he might see my London temper come out when he wakes up


----------



## Kylarsmom

I totally agree! We are attending a birthday party this weekend and I'm sure all the dads will be drinking, but I have already told william no way! Not only do Inot want a giggly birthing partner, I do not know if i'd be able to drive myself to the hospital and i am EXTREMELY against drinking and driving!! I'm usually not controlling but this is one issue I am putting my foot down on!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> all lovely bumps :)
> proudmommy im the same, stomach bug for 3 days :( feel so weak and cant keep any food in without cramps and running to the loo! TMI. MW has made me only eat dry crackers and drink coca cola until its gone. what with beign anemic I feel really weak!
> 
> OH is a DJ and doesnt usually drink much since we have been pregnant but came home drunk last night :( he´s not bad when tipsy, just annoying and giggly, am I wrong to be mad at him? imagine I went into labour? im having a homebirth I dont want a giggly tipsy birthing partner!!!!!
> 
> on a good note im going to wash all babies clothes today :)

Aww not you too! :( It's so horrible! This is my 4th day now, it's slightly getting better but still not right. 
I'm eating what I want, but I won't eat any fruit or anything like that as that will just have me running to the loo. 
I've been told it's quite common to have a bad stomach at the later stages of pregnancy, it's getting us ready for labour. But shouldn't be this bad surely?! lol


----------



## Stef

Lol Jodie. 

My DH used to DJ 4 nights a week but when we had our first he went once to twice a week rather than 4 nights a week and then recently he has started up a club night with a friend so rather than doing the same places they are trying to go around the north east with it. Because its only fairly new its only just starting off so luckily for me he isnt out all the time. When he DJ'd 4 nights a week we both had our full time day jobs too and it was great having all that money but then the recession hit and they didn't want to pay as much as they were before and he agreed to stay for a while at first and then reduced the amount he worked and because it was just his hobby and bringing in 'spare cash' it wasnt that much of a loss if you know what I mean but it would have been nice now as it means we wouldnt be a little worried about cash when my maternity pay falls on to SMP. never mind though. A family of 4 will be worth what ever sacrifices that may need to be made. 

Wahooo at being full term, I cant wait to be able to say that! haha! Although its a goob job im not yet as im not organised at all! still got a fair few things to buy, nursery to start, hospital bag to pack etc etc. 

With our first I was ready from 28 weeks and all i was buying after that was clothes etc, ive definitely taken more of a laid back approach this time though I do think its time we pulled our fingers out. 

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

haha kylarsmum thats it put the foot down! its just hard when OH is in a club all night, but are we agreed I can ban him to 2 drinks max from now until birth? :)
proudmommy yes its normal to have a good clearout before labour, but this is def more than that and same for you by the sounds of it. im so dizzy from just eating dry crackers but MW says it needs to get out of my system!
stef, DJ as a hobby much better than DJ fulltime! although it does have its pros, getting to spend the daytime with OH every day is lovely and will be so nice when LO is here :)
im still not organised! baby can please stay in until due date in this case :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: dont'' worry I've banned OH from any more than 2 drinks, but I think he's realised that baby can come at anytime and the last thing we both want is for him to be drunk! So no you're not out of order! :D


----------



## abs07

Wow, TONS to catch up on!!! Congrats mamaheather!! :)

I had an appt this morning, I'm 1 cm dilated, she's head down, my fluids are good, she's estimated about 6 pounds 4 oz, and she's definitely a SHE! :) Pretty exciting day!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww glad your appt went well :D I wish in the UK midwifes would check to see how dialated we are!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

i sometimes wish they would check but then again it can cause infection so im glad they dont.
i dont think it would do me much good hearing oh ur dilated and then nothing happening lol


----------



## Vivienne

MamaHeather said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to update all the August mommies that we had our baby yesterday morning, at 35w3d! He is currently in the NICU for breathing issues, but making huge strides! We will both be here in the hospital for a little while, but we are thrilled to think about the day when we are all together again, at home! Thanks for the good company, August mommies! Good luck to you!

Congratulations Mama! :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

mrstacporter9 said:


> Hello ladies, was wondering if I could join in? Im due August 22.

Welcome Mrstacporter! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Head down, uber pressure, engaged, facing my back, bum in my ribs, so he's all ready to go!
5 pounds 20 ounces.

House is all clean, bag packed nursery nearly done, shower tomorrow. I am DONE. Bring it on!:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Vivienne said:


> Head down, uber pressure, engaged, facing my back, bum in my ribs, so he's all ready to go!
> 5 pounds 20 ounces.
> 
> House is all clean, bag packed nursery nearly done, shower tomorrow. I am DONE. Bring it on!:thumbup:

That's great news! :)
Glad everything is ready. I go for a scan on Tuesday, so will know if this little monkey is breech or not. He definitely feels different from when he was head down. I don't get much pressure in my pubic/pelvis bone anymore, just the odd pushing feeling which might be his bottom, maybe?
But looking forward to it anyway.

Glad your appointment went well abs :)


----------



## mothercabbage

hope baby is head down for you proudmommy, im sure mine has turned now :happydance: also glad it is p-ing down here today :rain: i cant do the heat, it makes BH really bad...they were coming every 15-30 mins for a few hours last night...i knew it wasnt real labour they never hurt just uncomfy...but such a pain when your almost p-ing yourself!:dohh::haha:
glad all was well at latest checkups/scans for the ladies that have just been, im at MW next on friday, just routine bloods and listen in to baby...:happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I was just saying I'm so glad it's raining!!! My OH just looked at me as though I was mental!

Also proudmummy - I get all my movements down there with a few kicks on my side etc and he's def head down! So you never know!! :) I hope your little man is doing what he should be doing and facing dowwwwwwwwwwn! :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I was just saying I'm so glad it's raining!!! My OH just looked at me as though I was mental!
> 
> Also proudmummy - I get all my movements down there with a few kicks on my side etc and he's def head down! So you never know!! :) I hope your little man is doing what he should be doing and facing dowwwwwwwwwwn! :haha:

Thanks hun, fingers crossed :D

I've just had a little go on my gym ball (the girls have their own balls too and copy me :haha:) 
And now I feel so much pressure down there now. Also feeling a claw type feeling near my hips and pubic bone. Feels like he's trying to kick/claw his way out lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww you so have to get a picture of the three of you on the balls! That's a photo for future embarassment use...hehe! 

and can you get pressure down there if baby is breech? :shrug: soooo maybe he is head down after all! :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

mothercabbage said:


> hope baby is head down for you proudmommy, im sure mine has turned now :happydance: also glad it is p-ing down here today :rain: i cant do the heat, it makes BH really bad...they were coming every 15-30 mins for a few hours last night...i knew it wasnt real labour they never hurt just uncomfy...but such a pain when your almost p-ing yourself!:dohh::haha:
> glad all was well at latest checkups/scans for the ladies that have just been, im at MW next on friday, just routine bloods and listen in to baby...:happydance:

same happened to me last night! But i think mine were caused by being checked for dialation bc they started right after that and i was having about 10 or more an hour all night!! They werent consistent times between though so we didnt go into labor and delivery, and today they are much less often.


----------



## Kylarsmom

bout to go for a walk! Not sure if i REALLY want to get the ball rollig or not, but i figure may as well try and if God wants it to happen then I guess it will happen and if not, then my methods wont work! lol I have mixed feelings about it, I partially want to make it to the csection date, the other part of me wants to try to get him out! I think if nothing has happened mid week, we will try sex. LOL


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I Love how you Put you'll try sex as though it's such an effort and a last resort hehe


----------



## Vivienne

Sex is actually quite good at the moment for us?? TMI:blush:


----------



## ProudMommy26

(sorry tmi) We had sex yesterday. Haven't had the chance to do it much because of the kids and obviously feeling like a mess. But finally felt a lot better, so felt comfortable enough to try. Didn't think it would cause this much trouble. But god it did!!!! I was in agony all night and crontracting strong, right into my bottom :wacko: I won't be doing that till I'm 37 weeks, that's for sure. Also lost a lot more of my plug this morning, but contractions have eased off. Phew!

Hope all goes well with the hospital today tjw!


----------



## tjw

We had sex last night and it seems to be the one thing that DOESN'T start mine off!! lol

35wks today... off to hosp again in just under an hour (takes an hour and a half to get there). Am taking hospital bag with me just in case. Got this nagging feeling I just can't shake. I'll prob be home in no time and everything will be fine, but thought I'd go prepared anyway. I've had to collect urine over 24hrs up until 8.30pm yesterday and have noticed it seems to have a reddish tint to it so am dreading the results from it as experience in the care industry tells me there's likely to be blood in it. However, I had no traces of infection on Friday night when I went in, and no traces of blood either, so I'm wondering if there may be another abruption about to happen... that's what prompted my emergency section last time. But then it was a full abruption and Ruby going into distress was the first sign. This time Harri seems fine and is moving around great so if it is one then it must be really mild. I'm prob worrying over nothing though.... I just get panicky when I think how close we were last time and both of us nearly dying. Scares me that it might happen again... If anything happens I won't have access to bnb while in hosp, so I'll update my fb by text so someone from here can update if that's okay please ladies? 

In the meantime I hope you are all well and hope that you are having a good weekend xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

good luck tjw! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck tjw :) hopefully everything will be fine!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh and don't put tmi when talking bout sex . . . That's what got us here in the first place :haha: :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed tjw! Will update for you if I see your post. But hopefully all should be ok x

LMAO Charlie :rofl: That part isn't so tmi to us is it lol


----------



## moomin_troll

with zane sex scared my cervix away hahaha
things were really coming along and then i gave into oh DTD and nothing lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish I had the energy to have sex! OH doesn't finish until 12ish some nights so by the time he's cometo bed we're both asleep :haha: and there's no chance of any naughtiness during the day cause of Stephen :dohh:


----------



## abs07

DH keeps asking me if I want him to soften my cervix. I told him if he asked me one more time I'd punch him.... :bodyb:

Good luck tjw!! :)


Anybody else ready for a drink?!?! I was at a wedding Friday night & man, I sure could have gone for a few beers!!!! :wacko:


----------



## eandc123

TJW updated on FB that she is being kept in as they think she may have a possible kidney infection. Hope things go well for you TJW xxx :hugs:

I went for my tour of the labour ward today and I'm officially terrified of how close it is. Is everyone only excited? Is it just me that is pooping my pants?


----------



## Stef

I have been ready for a drink since Xmas, every time I go shopping I want to go down the aisle with the achohol and put it ALL in my trolley!! With my first I was never bothered but this time I could have done with a drink on various occasions and im not a big drinker as it is. 

I got 2 bottles of bombay sapphire for Christmas so I have those waiting for me when Im able to drink again. :dance:

Went to Teesside park today and braved the Next sale, needless to say there wasnt much of thing left but ive seen some gorgeous stuff in their autumn winter range... Bring on payday. 

TJW, hope you're out of hospital soon and that all is O.K. You certainly seem to be having a rough ride. 

eandc123 I remember going for my trip round labour ward with my first and it scared the life outta me. Hopefully LO will have turned and I will see more of it this time. Have the VBAC clinic a week on Friday. Feel a little nervous but DH is coming with me. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i was living in germany and they sell huge bottles of booze so i treated myself to a 4.5 lt bottle of absolute vodka.....its huge lol i cant wait to crack it open


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope your ok tjw!

Ooh I had a few sips of cider last night - and my god I swear I'm paying for it today :( feel so sick, tired and headachey! A few sips and I've got a bloody hangover! :(


----------



## Stef

Haha Charlie, I bet I will be the same next time I have a drink! Im a light weight as it is. 

& moomin i luuuuuuuurve absolut vodka, esp the raspberry one. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

ive never tried the raspberry one, but its gorgeous stuff i could drink it like pop hahaha

my oh bought me a rock addition absolute vodka from germany yrs ago and ever since ive loved it.

its my mates hen do in may so i dont think the bottle will last very long haha


----------



## Kylarsmom

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I Love how you Put you'll try sex as though it's such an effort and a last resort hehe

lol!! it totally is ! hahaha! its not much fun at all right now! we ended up doing it last night though, it didnt work, 0 contractions, but im sore as hell and hurting awfully bad now bc of it. I think its bc the baby is engaged, idk though. it hurt when we did it :/ not to mention was really uncomfy, theres only like one possible position we can do it in and its not the best , lol!! i cant wait for normal, not pregnant sex, but it will be awhile! :dohh:


----------



## Kylarsmom

see alcohol does not tempt me at all when I'm pregnant! I guess bc my stomach is nauesous often, the thought of it just makes me wanna hurl most of the time! but i will admit we were out to eat the other night and the waiter walked by our table with a giant strawberry daquiri (my fav drink!!) and i wanted one soooo bad!! i doubly cant have one, 1.. the alcohol 2.. the sugar :/ but im not really a big drinker anyway so thats prob why it doesnt tempt me as much! and i hate beer!! ewe! lol


----------



## moomin_troll

i was a very big drinker before i had zane, my mum was worried about how much i could drink for such a small person hahaha. after i had zane and went on a night out i couldnt handle half of what i used to drink lol

i just cant wait to have a night out and dance, getting abit drunk is just fun lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kylarsmom - I dunno why I even bothered having some to be honest! It was only cause OH bought some cider and I was like omg I love this one, so decided to have a small glass, but after a few sips I was like nah this is a bad idea! Been suffering so badly today :( and it was literally 5 tiny sips!!! :dohh:

But I was like moomin - before I had Stephen I was a proper drinker, I was out every weekend, getting drunk and doing stupid stuff, and then I got pregnant - which made me grow up really! :) Though I have planned my first night out in what will be 20 months come September - and although I'm so excited, I know a) I'm gonna be drunk after one glass of wine and b) I'm gonna be moaning I miss my boys all night! :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

i no im on about nights out after coreys born but i no ile just miss the boys too much lol nights out before id have fun but then miss oh and zane and just want to go home haha


----------



## AuntBug

tjw - I hope everything is okay and you're feeling better soon :hugs:

On the other topics I've missed today, I'll have a big glass of Cab waiting for me as soon as I can have it - I miss my wine! :wine:

And I have to admit, sex has been great for us lately too :blush: Too bad it will be even longer before I can enjoy both the wine and sex on the same night! :dohh:


----------



## Stef

Auntbug hope all's well at your scan today, Good luck!!

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all. hope everyone is well...id love a glass of wine right now 10am or not! :rofl: wasnt a big drinker before pregnancy but had the occasional bottle :drunk:.. 
hope all goes well at scan auntbug! :hugs:
ive got MW on friday...bloods,urine etc and to check baby HAS actually turned head down:happydance: im sure he has! he's a good boy! :awww:


----------



## Vivienne

I want a beer so bad. I'll take a wine too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hope he's turned mothercabbage!!! :D 

oooh I'm getting impatient now - loads of people are having their babies and I just want mine :( He seems like he's being a stubborn little git though :haha: the only signs he sends are BHs and I got immense pressure last night/this morning. Other than that pretty much nada! I was hoping having to pick up a heavy 9 month old and cleaning up after him constantly would push Henry out... :haha: :D


----------



## jennthompson

Well I finally bit the bullet and had sex last night...OH was thrilled out of his mind, me not so much. It was awkward and uncomfortable and I could tell he was a nervous wreck bless him. Than within an hour it felt like my right ovary might fall out, I was hurting so bad that I just said I was tired and went to bed. Knowing him he would have felt terrible and been terrified if I had told him how it made me feel :(. 

Ahhh only 27 more days of this (I hope!)

As for having a drink, we went out for my best friends 30th bday last week and my mouth was actually watering as they were all pouring down cherry bombs. I was sooo jealous lol.

Good luck to everyone this week, I go see the doc tomorrow hopefully for a check and a scan. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi all! Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)

Hope tjw is ok, fingers crossed she is feeling better.

I have my scan tomorrow too Jenn, hope yours goes well :)

Fingers crossed MotherCabbage that your little one is head down. :thumbup:

I've never craved beer, although I must admit... a nice ice cold cider would be quickly snapped up in this hot weather if I had the chance :haha: But to be honest I've never been a drinker. It's been a good few years since I've had a drink. Breastfeeding for 14 months and obviously the pregnancies doesn't help lol.

I've been losing a lot of my plug this weekend and my Braxton Hicks seem to be getting more and more painful. Also I've found that my appetite is going. I used to be able to eat everything in the house, but now I just don't feel like eating. :nope:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls...im thinking he IS head down! :thumbup: 
sounds good for you proudmommy! do you think youll go into labour early:shrug: i hope i do...im ready to have baby now, but in a week n half is good for me(hope your listening :baby: in my belly!) :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

i have a feeling corey will be late but im hoping he comes between 39-41 weeks lol but then the other half of me wants him to stay in hahaha


----------



## Jodie.82

hope your scan goes well auntbug 

good luck mothercabbage for friday, down baby down! 

wow charliekeys I just realised how close your babies are in age! Your stephen must have been a month old when you conceived? in a couple of years people might mistake them for twins :)

good luck proudmommy and jenn

I have my scan today to check fluid has gone up hopefully, and position and condition of placenta and cord but most importantly that hopefully baby is no longer breech!! I really hope so, I really dont want the MW to have to try and turn LO

I could murder a corona with lime in the heat......yum! and then at night a nice glass of red wine!


----------



## moomin_troll

i admit i have had 3 iru bru wkds only 1 on different days. ive got one in my fridge, its been there for about 4 months and its calling me hahaha tastes so good


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> thanx girls...im thinking he IS head down! :thumbup:
> sounds good for you proudmommy! do you think youll go into labour early:shrug: i hope i do...im ready to have baby now, but in a week n half is good for me(hope your listening :baby: in my belly!) :haha:

I'm showing a lot of signs. But really don't want him to come yet. He's in the best place in there. I'm going to guess that he'll be here about 38 weeks, but 37 would be ok as he'll be full term then. I am really struggling now though and there's still a while to go :haha:

moomin- AGH!! I love the wkd blue, could drink loads of them lol. Never tried the irn bru flavour... sounds lush. 

Hope your scans go well AuntBug and Jodie :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jodie - hope s/he's head down... couldn't imagine what it would feel like at this far gone to have to turn baby around!! And hope your fluid's risen!! :)

Yep.. we conceived baby 2 3 weeks after having Stephen :dohh: When they say you're extra fertile after giving birth - I'd believe them :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

ProudMommy26 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> thanx girls...im thinking he IS head down! :thumbup:
> sounds good for you proudmommy! do you think youll go into labour early:shrug: i hope i do...im ready to have baby now, but in a week n half is good for me(hope your listening :baby: in my belly!) :haha:
> 
> I'm showing a lot of signs. But really don't want him to come yet. He's in the best place in there. I'm going to guess that he'll be here about 38 weeks, but 37 would be ok as he'll be full term then. I am really struggling now though and there's still a while to go :haha:
> 
> moomin- AGH!! I love the wkd blue, could drink loads of them lol.* Never tried the irn bru flavour... sounds lush. *
> Hope your scans go well AuntBug and Jodie :thumbup:Click to expand...

its gorgeous lol


----------



## Jodie.82

CharlieKeys said:


> Jodie - hope s/he's head down... couldn't imagine what it would feel like at this far gone to have to turn baby around!! And hope your fluid's risen!! :)
> 
> Yep.. we conceived baby 2 3 weeks after having Stephen :dohh: When they say you're extra fertile after giving birth - I'd believe them :haha:

thanks :hugs:

wowee!! I think thats the closest Ive ever heard of! they will be in the same school year? thats going to be so lovely for them! but a handle for you!


----------



## tjw

Hi all, thank you for the well wishes and the updates :)

Came home today. Have got a kidney infection and have to go back in on Wednesday morning to be checked over again. Have had IV antibiotics overnight and this morning and now on oral ones. Plus drinking the horrid cranberry juice (yuk) to clear it. 

Painkillers are taking the edge off but OMG do I feel it when I leave it too long between them!! 

Also seeing obstetrician on Friday and finalising the induction etc. Thinking I might ask to be induced at 37wks instead of 38. Can't take much more of all this as when they found blood in my urine and started talking another abruption I was getting hysterical as it almost killed both me and my lil girl when that happened last time and I was so scared of it happening again. I'm still getting loads of bloodin my urine and I wanna see my kids grow up :cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww hun :hugs: I'm sure they won't let it get to that stage again and I'm glad it was just a kidney infection and nothing more serious! Just take it easy and keep drinking lots of cranberry juice/water to flush it out! I hope you feel better soon!!!

Jodie - yep, they'll be in the same school year! Stephen will be one of the oldest and Henry will be one of the youngest :haha: They're gonna love me when they're older :-/


----------



## AuntBug

Oh tjw, I hope you feel better soon and the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful :hugs:

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes, the scan went well. Still have low fluid, and didn't grow this week - but great movement and practice breathing and blood flow is stable. So we have another week :happydance: Closer and closer to 37 weeks and our Aug 6th csection date. Hopefully one more week inside mummy is one less week in the nicu :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww yay!! :) Really pleased you have another week!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yay for another week hun!!

Dr appt tomorrow, LAST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow will be 1 week til I get to hold my baby boy!! If not sooner!


----------



## AuntBug

Wow! I can't believe how close you are! How exciting :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Hi all, thank you for the well wishes and the updates :)
> 
> Came home today. Have got a kidney infection and have to go back in on Wednesday morning to be checked over again. Have had IV antibiotics overnight and this morning and now on oral ones. Plus drinking the horrid cranberry juice (yuk) to clear it.
> 
> Painkillers are taking the edge off but OMG do I feel it when I leave it too long between them!!
> 
> Also seeing obstetrician on Friday and finalising the induction etc. Thinking I might ask to be induced at 37wks instead of 38. Can't take much more of all this as when they found blood in my urine and started talking another abruption I was getting hysterical as it almost killed both me and my lil girl when that happened last time and I was so scared of it happening again. I'm still getting loads of bloodin my urine and I wanna see my kids grow up :cry:

I can understand how you feel hun and would do the same. I'm sure they wouldn't mind inducing you at 37 weeks. Glad you're ok and hope you feel better soon x

AuntBug- Glad your little one has another week, that's great!! The days are getting so close for us now :)

Hope your Dr's appointment goes well Heather, and WOW!!!! 1 week away? So excited for you :D

I'm off to the hospital in a few hours to see how this little busy body's growth is doing and to see what they want for me next. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh lots of you have Appts this week - good luck everyone!!

And wow Heather 1 week!!! Jealous :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, hope all August mummys are fine and dandy today!:happydance: im tired today even though i got a good sleep:sleep: got :laundry: to do today and get the house cleaned up, had a lazy day yesterday and the housework seems to be a task i cant/didnt want to face yesterday...today ill get it done:thumbup:

@jodie...how did your scan go? hope baby is head down and heading in the right direction for you now!:thumbup: xx

@TJW....:hugs: hope you get better soon, sounds nasty! poor you! :hugs: xx

@auntbug....:yipee: for another week!! great news! xx

@kylarsmom....1 week to go!! :wohoo: im not jelous much :blush:(she says) :haha: excited for you :flower::happydance: xx

:hugs: to all other august mums!! xx


----------



## Vivienne

Ok get out. I can't tie my shoe laces now :dohh:


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck @ your appointments kylarsmom and proudmommy!


----------



## mothercabbage

Vivienne said:


> Ok get out. I can't tie my shoe laces now :dohh:

:haha::hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

everytime i come online i get so excited to see if anyone has had their baby yet!! cant believe you only have another week kylarsmom, its gonna fly by!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Everything went ok at the hospital. Managed to see his cute little face! He's measuring 6lb and he's head down, but not engaged. Booked in to have him in 2 weeks time :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: proudmommy!! eeeeeeeek the babys are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL, yeah it's getting so exciting now!!! Hopefully see some baby pictures on here soon!


----------



## Stef

Jade im exactly the same. Its soooo exciting!! 

35 weeks today for me, 35 days left. I really need to start packing my hospital bag and getting organised now! Im so excited yet other days I sit and I think OMG i'm gona have 2 children am I ready for that even though it was planned. :dohh:

Hubby and I started decorating the living room last night, finished it this morning... next on the agenda is the nursery next week when he has 3 days off again. wahoo!

Proudmommy glad all went well and 2 weeks time. eeek how exciting. Are you going for induction or c-sec?

AuntBug - Really pleased you have at least another week, great news. 

Kylarsmom, Gl with your appointment. 

So many things going on now. so exciting. or it is for me. (I dont get out much :haha:)

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh looks like you ladies are all gonna have babies before me at this rate :haha: nah I'm happy for all you and can't wait to see all these cute babies!! It's quite scary at how quick the time has gone/is going!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Happy 35 weeks Stef!
They are booking me in to be induced, but if it doesn't work the first time they are going to get me in for a csection. So I'm booked for both. They are going to be keeping a close eye on me which is nice because of past problems in my other pregnancies.
His heart is still looking great, which is good but will be taken away for further tests when he's born. 
It's strange saying that I'll be able to hold my baby in 2 weeks time. That's just mad! Won't hit me till he's here.

Since coming home I've been in agony with pelvic pain. Sounds silly, but I think he might of dropped. He was already quite low from looking at the scan. Sonographer struggled to get head measurements, but she said he wasn't engaged yet. I'm so sore! Anyone else feeling this pain? I do suffer with SPD though, but this feels a different sort of pain... I know I'm not making any sense am I?! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I can't believe no one really has gone into spontaneous labor yet!!


----------



## Jodie.82

ah charlie I think its lovely for them being so close :)
oh tjw I hope you are ok!
auntbug thats great news :happydance:
goodluck kylarsmum
and proudmommy 2 weeks how exciting!

ooh and I had the scan... baby was head down! :happydance: yay all my exercises and shining torches and what not worked! it seemed really low, but not engaged i dont think, still cant really feel any pressure?
but when we got the print out with measurements etc, OH was reading through it to translate it for me and where it says all the things which were present and fine ie stomach kidneys etc, it said the sex organs, as in male or female!!! we had specifically told the sonographer that we didnt know the sex!!!!! im so gutted for OH to find out like that! I made him marker through it and promise not to tell anyone but can you believe they would be so stupid? unless....and this is what im trying to tell myself, its on a standard print out and they adjust your results and that was there maybe from the previous scan?


----------



## xxyjadexx

ahhh thats awful Jodie!!!! especially since you have waited so long without knowing! x


----------



## Jodie.82

I know!! I wanted to cry! so worried OH will let slip! he is banned from telling me or anyone else just feel sorry for him


----------



## jennthompson

Aww I hate that he had to find out like that Jodie :(

I had a frustrating 36w appt today. Apparently they scheduled me as the last to go in before the lunch hour so I felt super rushed. Than the doc wanted to scan to see how big LO is and position, but the sonographer was already gone to lunch. They acted a little put out when I refused to wait 1hr 30min for her to come back. And I also wouldn't let them schedule me that close to lunch for next week, I insisted on an afternoon appt.

They did do my group B strep test and checked my cervix. Nothing happening there, some softening they said but no progress :(. She told me don't be shocked if I go over, I won't be, I just refuse to be induced without some medical reason as to why I should...I think I am a difficult patient lol.

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Stef

Jodie thats so rubbish for your OH, cant beleive they would do that. I really hope that perhaps they have to select something to put in that box or something rather than it being accurate from your scan. 

Jenn, I wouldnt have waited either, you did right making sure your next apt was after lunch.

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww Jodie was he gutted? Not as in what sex baby is bur because he found out like that :( I'm suprised he didn't give it away when he saw it - just by his reactions!! Hopefully you won't have long before you get to meet him/her!! :) and yay for being head down!!


----------



## AuntBug

Glad the scans went well ladies.

So sorry you OH found out like that Jodie, what a bumer!

I can't believe they asked you to wait Jenn! I always try to get an early appt so they aren't behind.

Afm, I'm just sooo tired today. The lack of sleep is wearing on me :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Jodie! That sucks!!! Luckily though you didnt see it!! Could of been worse! But how disappointing I'm so sorry!! =( I'd talk to someone at the hospital about that mishap though!!! 

Got back from my appt. Have progressed some, but not a lot. At a 4 now, and 60% effaced, so more than a week ago, but not much. Not sure if he's going to come early now or not! Really wanting to start trying things to induce labor, but can't decide if I should. Probably wouldnt work anyway lol. This week is just dragging so... ugh.


----------



## moomin_troll

if u want to start trying to naturaly induce then go for it! if it works great if not then oh well.


----------



## Kylarsmom

thanks moomin! We tried BDing, maybe doing some walking, i think im going to try pumping (nipple stimulation!!) anybody got any other ideas?


----------



## moomin_troll

cant think of anything that might work, brain isnt working i should be in bed lol

apparently relaxing and thinking about ur cervix opening works for alot of women


----------



## Kylarsmom

I just read that evening primrose is supposed to work, but i worry about putting something into my body, even though its supposed to be safe. I have some from when Iwas TTC though...


----------



## moomin_troll

oh yes arent u supposed to put it up lol not sure if i could do that myself but lots of women seem to


----------



## tjw

Ah Jodie, sorry to hear that, how inconsiderate of them!!

Glad everyone's scans have gone well :)

Kylarsmom, you're past the 37 hon, so can't see any prob with trying! They say it will only work when baba's ready to come out anyway, so if it works, great! If it don't, then you've at least kept yourself occupied which will help make the remaining time pass quicker :thumbup:

I'm off to hosp again for review tomorrow morning... starting to feel a bit better tonight, so hoping for some good news for a change!!


----------



## tjw

me and my big f-ing mouth... woke up for toilet and found I was bleeding :cry: back off to hospital again :cry:


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no tjw! Fx everything is ok :hugs: You've had such a hard time lately :(


----------



## Jodie.82

thanks ladies. if it was in a hospital or anything I think I would have gone mad and complained! but to be honest its very different here and we just went to a little place a man with a scan machine and he was overtyping our measurements on a standard letter that goes to my MW so i have decided that its not our babies sex...even though I havent seen what it said! I jst feel for OH. TBH we have thought boy and even call the baby Leo..and I think that the paper said girl going by his reaction and not saying him since then! he seemed upset to find out but straight away he said as long as our baby is healthy and comes into to the world with love and peace then boy or girl doesnt matter, which it doesnt, but im still gutted for him if he found out like that!
jenn I would be the same as you, I wouldnt want to be induced, but dont worry you have a few weeks for things to get more ready :)
I want to know whether im engaged or anything! pretty sure not as Im not feeling any of the pressure everyone else seems to have 
oh tjw hope all is ok!


----------



## abs07

Tell them you want your LO out tjw!!!! :) Good luck, thinking of you!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah good luck tjw!! Hope it's nothing serious :( :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh tjw hope all is ok Hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww Jodie, that's awful! They really are hopeless :(

:hugs: tjw! Hope everything is ok with you and little one! x


----------



## moomin_troll

might be some of ur plug, i remember with zane i had lots of red blood and it scared the hell out of me :/
hope all goes well at the hospital tjw x


----------



## xxyjadexx

:flower:hope everythings ok tjw xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hope all is well tjw!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## tjw

Have got in and am knackered, so sorry but am copy and pasting from my fb update as I really need some sleep xx

Am home now. Turns out the kidney infection has got worse and that's what caused the bleed. Have been told to carry on with the antibiotics and go back in on Friday when I see the obstetrician. Blood definitely is not coming from cervix, so that's a relief at least! Also, had ctg done which was a good one compared to the last two. But they haven't put the reading in my notes...? Wondering if it has anything to do with the fact there was toco activity on it and it directly corresponded with his heart rate? Every time the toco reading increased, his heartrate decreased by about 20bpm. Toco was going up to about 60ish smooth bumps in the otherwise steady line that was resting at around 12-14 in between bumps. Didn't feel any contractions though and they didn't mention it. Just odd that his heartrate went down a lil bit each time. It went straight back to normal each time the toco reading came down again...


----------



## AuntBug

tjw - I'm glad you're home, but hope this clears up quickly for you so you can have your LO and enjoy him!

I thought I'd share a few pics of my bump and nursery in progress. We're getting really close.

I bought a few prints from a local artist here on etsy. After I bought the tree print I asked her to make me a set of quotes from Winnie the Pooh that I felt would be very fitting for my little girl. I can't wait to hang them!

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/53898075
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/53917242
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0033.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0036.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0024.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxyjadexx

lovely nursery auntbug! 
Hope u feel better soon tjw x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute Aunt Bug!!
Hope you feel better soon TJW!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: ace nursery auntbug n cute bump!! xx


----------



## jennthompson

Hope you get to feeling better quick tjw!

Auntbug, I love the prints you ordered and the nursery looks fab :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh tjw, really feel for you, hope you're OK! xxxx

Great pics Auntbug!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have a mw appointment tomorrow, I hope she gives me some exciting news! I wonder when they start checking your cervix here!?! X


----------



## Kylarsmom

Have they not checked you before Jade? My dr started at 36 weeks


----------



## xxyjadexx

No they haven't checked yet, I'm really hoping they do tomorrow! X


----------



## moomin_troll

been having some pains today and had afew contractions :wacko: luckly they wore off as im not ready haha


----------



## eandc123

Hi all

It seems I've had a nice fresh batch of hormones delivered to me. I've cried every day for the past 4 days. Mainly through frustration. It's ridiculous. I don't like crying anyway and I cried outside the pictures today. 

I got my new shiny bag for the hospital and tomorrow my task is to fill it and I'm going to wash some of bambinos clothes. I've been quite alot of Braxton Hicks but LO isn't allowed to show until the clothes are dry at least.

I've been getting a few pains/cramps at the bottom of my bump as well but I think that is just to do with the extra weight. I'm getting sick of walking and standing now so although I've had a lovely smooth pregnancy I'm ready for the baby to come now.


----------



## SammieGrace

hi all! Just wanted to check in. I drop by often to see how you all are doing. It sucks that the scan guy may have given away your surprise Jodie, that seems like such a let down after waiting so long for the big day. tjw I hope you get to have baby soon! 

AFM: I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow and just want this baby to come out. My skin is stretching and aching on my sides, despite DH rubbing lotion on me. My hands are puffy and I can't sleep!


----------



## Kylarsmom

eandc!! SO weird, I was bawling for like 2 hours today! haha! I let EVERYTHING get to me today and was So emotional!!! Havent been like that at all the whole pregnancy!!

I hope they check you Jade, i like to know if i've made any progress! Although the checking procedure usually hurts pretty bad , at least for me :/


----------



## krockwell

hmmm... this thread moves So fast, it's hard to keep up with everyone! :nope:

My mom said that if I get a "burst" of energy to give her a call... 

Today, I had my OB appt, but after I did dishes, painted a bunch of wood in the garage for my hubby, installed handles on the drawers of baby's dresser... shaved a dog :shock: Would you guys consider that a "burst" Or no?


----------



## Mark&Annie

I was so sure I would go into labour last night, but nope, still fat...! I felt all put of sorts, could feel his head pushing down all evening and got loads of BH, following a day of cleaning things like my vacuum cleaner! LOL!!
Joshua was born at 38+4.... I really should pack a hospital bag, even though I hope to have a home birth, we haven't actually moved in fully yet. Although most of the furniture is in, I would like some curtains up!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hope you're gradually feeling better now tjw. Really hope you have the baby soon. You sound so tired :(

Gorgeous nursery AuntBug and you and your bump are lovely :) 

Hope your appointments go well Jade and Sammie!

eandc- I've been the same, happy one minute and then in tears the next. What's that about?! lol

Well, 12 days till this baby enters the world and I'm finding it hard to believe it. I'm trying to get myself mentally prepared for it, but nothing is working. 
Might try going through his clothes and sorting out his hospital bag later. Hopefully that should do it. I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever and there's no ending.

Also managed to get a couple of hours of sleep this morning. Haven't had any sleep for months and the first time ever, a contraction woke me up. My stomach went rock hard! Hopefully my cervix might be getting ready now maybe?

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## abs07

Awww adorable pics auntbug! :) 

Well....its 3:40am here and I'm sitting on the couch with horrible heartburn :( I'm exhausted and just wanna go to sleep!
Plus, it feels like the LO is having a full on gymnastics competition! I love sitting here feeling her but can't help but wonder if she's gonna be a night owl when she arrives!!!


----------



## tjw

I started having contractions again at 6.56am. Very very mild, thought they were braxton hicks at first but they're slowly starting to get stronger now but still quite mild compared to the really strong ones I had before. Each one is lasting over 90 seconds but not to the point of uncomfortbale or anything. They're closer together than any previous ones I've had though, between 3 and 5 mins apart. Using contraction master at the moment and keeping a close eye on intensity. If they start getting really strong I'll phone up L&D... will keep you updated. Not putting on fb yet till I know what's going on x


----------



## CharlieKeys

You're all making me very jealous! hehe! Send some labour dust or contractions my way pleaaaaaaaase :D 

Auntbug - love your nursery! 

Anyone who has appts hope they go well and update when you can :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

Didn't get my cervix checked at todays appointment, the mw said the don't usually check unless you come and your in labour :-( she did say babies head is "fixed" so maybe that's a good thing!! X


----------



## tjw

still between 3 and 5 mins apart, just over 2mins long each now and at the point where they would wake me up if i was asleep... not completely convinced yet after everything over the last few weeks but feeling a glimmer of hope x


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> still between 3 and 5 mins apart, just over 2mins long each now and at the point where they would wake me up if i was asleep... not completely convinced yet after everything over the last few weeks but feeling a glimmer of hope x

Aww fingers crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: sounds like baby time soon tjw!! best of luck :flower:


----------



## tjw

been another hour and they have evened to approx 4mins apart approx 2mins long, still gradually getting stronger. am now giving Ruby her travelsickness meds just in case, as she needs to have it at least an hour before travelling and it lasts for 5 hrs so if we need to go hosp within next 6hrs she'll be covered for the travel :thumbup:

have also called my mum as she's designated driver lol. she'll take us to hosp drop us off and then come home with Ruby and pick Meg up after school etc :)


----------



## Vivienne

SO exciting tjw!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> been another hour and they have evened to approx 4mins apart approx 2mins long, still gradually getting stronger. am now giving Ruby her travelsickness meds just in case, as she needs to have it at least an hour before travelling and it lasts for 5 hrs so if we need to go hosp within next 6hrs she'll be covered for the travel :thumbup:
> 
> have also called my mum as she's designated driver lol. she'll take us to hosp drop us off and then come home with Ruby and pick Meg up after school etc :)

Try having a lie down (if you can) lie on your left side and drink some water. If you're still having the contractions, I'd get yourself ready to go up. That's how I knew if they was real contractions or not. Can't wait to see if you're in labour!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: xx


----------



## tjw

ProudMommy26 said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> been another hour and they have evened to approx 4mins apart approx 2mins long, still gradually getting stronger. am now giving Ruby her travelsickness meds just in case, as she needs to have it at least an hour before travelling and it lasts for 5 hrs so if we need to go hosp within next 6hrs she'll be covered for the travel :thumbup:
> 
> have also called my mum as she's designated driver lol. she'll take us to hosp drop us off and then come home with Ruby and pick Meg up after school etc :)
> 
> Try having a lie down (if you can) lie on your left side and drink some water. If you're still having the contractions, I'd get yourself ready to go up. That's how I knew if they was real contractions or not. Can't wait to see if you're in labour!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :flower:

Have so far: laid on left side, drunk water, eaten icecubes, drank tea, had a bath, emptied both bladder and bowels, and paced around the room, stretched etc and the only variation I've had was the contraction after emptying my bladder and bowels was 8m 43s after the previous one, but the following one and all since back to around 4mins apart. Although now on the 3min fifty somethings apart now. :)


----------



## moomin_troll

wow tjw this is sounding like its it for u and harrison is on his way. id get ready to go and give the hospital a call.

my pains havent come back so im going to use my free time today to sort out my house ready for labour when it starts lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjw said:
> 
> 
> been another hour and they have evened to approx 4mins apart approx 2mins long, still gradually getting stronger. am now giving Ruby her travelsickness meds just in case, as she needs to have it at least an hour before travelling and it lasts for 5 hrs so if we need to go hosp within next 6hrs she'll be covered for the travel :thumbup:
> 
> have also called my mum as she's designated driver lol. she'll take us to hosp drop us off and then come home with Ruby and pick Meg up after school etc :)
> 
> Try having a lie down (if you can) lie on your left side and drink some water. If you're still having the contractions, I'd get yourself ready to go up. That's how I knew if they was real contractions or not. Can't wait to see if you're in labour!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :flower:
> 
> Have so far: laid on left side, drunk water, eaten icecubes, drank tea, had a bath, emptied both bladder and bowels, and paced around the room, stretched etc and the only variation I've had was the contraction after emptying my bladder and bowels was 8m 43s after the previous one, but the following one and all since back to around 4mins apart. Although now on the 3min fifty somethings apart now. :)Click to expand...

EEK!! Sounds like you need to get yourself into hospital. I really hope this is it for you. :happydance:


----------



## tjw

Thanks ladies, gonna leave it another half hour as still not really strong I can still talk through them etc. then I'll phone for advice... :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Thanks ladies, gonna leave it another half hour as still not really strong I can still talk through them etc. then I'll phone for advice... :)

They don't have to be strong hun. With my second, I was eating, talking and playing on my Gameboy when it was happening. :haha: Didn't start getting bad till I was 5 cms dilated. I'd phone them up just for some advice, but you know your body. All the best hun and keep us updated!! :D


----------



## moomin_troll

i spent early labour with zane on BnB chat hahaha altho my early labour didnt really kick in :dohh:


----------



## AuntBug

Wow, good lick tjw! Sounds like this might be it :dance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi all. Well, it's been ages since I checked-in on here, so much to catch up on!! & looks like we might have a baby on the way, how exciting!!

I don't really have too much to report... 

Had 36 week midwife appointment yesterday, head is down but not engaged, and bump is measuring 35cm. Iron is up to 10.7 which is better, but still a bit low. No braxton hicks yet.

Nursery is almost finished, just need to put some pictures on the wall & make some curtains - my task for next week. All his clothes are washed, just need to sort them out & put them away.

Still can't get motivated to pack my hospital bag, which is odd, as I'm usually such an organised person!

Last day at work tomorrow before maternity leave, yay!


----------



## tjw

Thank you ladies, left it a bit longer than planned as decided to eat the rest of all 4 trays of my icecubes and pace the who bungalow. Contractions are still happening but haven't timed them while doing this so now going to time the next three contractions and then phone them as they are getting stronger and every now and then I get stopped in my tracks for a few moments as they peak lol OMG it's so exciting but scary at the same time. Will let you know what they say once I've phoned them :)


----------



## eandc123

OH MY GOD!!!!! TJW I'm so excited for you! I just burst into tears :wacko: Stoopid hormones. 

I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Good luck and all that :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tjw

Have just phoned them and am waiting for them to call back with advice on whether to go in or stay home longer etc.


----------



## tjw

They've said to go in :) Will update on fb now and again when I know what's happening once hospital internet is on :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## moomin_troll

hahaha ur addicted to BnB lol
good luck, hope u have a quick easy birth x


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh Good luck!!!! Might see you on here soon with Harrison!! (though if this is it - very jealous ;) )


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck TJW!!!!!!!!!!

I'm hurting so much I can barely walk today. I'm really nervous too bc if Kendon comes today, daddy is working 3 hours away today... UGH OH...


----------



## moomin_troll

im having a DIY day today lol and then ive got to sort out zanes playroom.....god help me hahaha


----------



## sam76

Hello ladies how we all doing, well not long to go now, this time in 2 weeks i would of had my pre op for my section, getting excited but nervous too, feel really tired & lots of pressure, it doesnt help that my little boy is breech, my ribs are really sore, im so ready for it to be over, plus running around after a 21 month too!! well i hope everyone is well and hopefully resting


----------



## moomin_troll

this is why im glad i didnt have baby 2 when zane was younger because now hes alot more independant and will go off and do his own thing while im sat on my ass hahaha

im having 1 week of running around like a nutter and sorting house getting last bits of DIY done and then i can do nothing but rest lol altho the more active u are the better it is to get baby in a good position. im so unfit its driving me nuts.

cant wait to get back into shape after ive had corey so i can keep up with 2 boys


----------



## Mark&Annie

Wwwoooooo exciting tjw!!! See you on the flip side!!!


----------



## jennthompson

I have been watching for days to see who will be the first to go into labor, everyone is showing so many signs! Good luck tjw :)

As for me, all I can say is yuck. Woke up so nauseated after a night of up and down to the bathroom. Sitting here fighting the urge to go be sick :(. At least I don't have to go anywhere today since the heat index is 105. 3 days until I'm 37 wks, than I am ready to have LO make an appearance, even tho I highly doubt that will happen lol.


----------



## abs07

Good luck tjw!!! :)


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck tjw - can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck tjw!! X x


----------



## moomin_troll

OMG :happydance: just saw on FB that kylarsmum has had her baby :happydance:


----------



## tjw

CONGRATULATIONS KYLARSMOM!!!!! 


Well ladies, I'm home.... and still pregnant!!!! I can now add Irritable Uterus to the list.... 9 hours of contractions caused by this blasted kidney infection!!!!!!! Completely gutted :cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> CONGRATULATIONS KYLARSMOM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm home.... and still pregnant!!!! I can now add Irritable Uterus to the list.... 9 hours of contractions caused by this blasted kidney infection!!!!!!! Completely gutted :cry:

thats awful :(


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS KYLARSMOM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm home.... and still pregnant!!!! I can now add Irritable Uterus to the list.... 9 hours of contractions caused by this blasted kidney infection!!!!!!! Completely gutted :cry:
> 
> thats awful :(Click to expand...

Sitting here in tears. How am I supposed to know when the real thing happens when this stupid infection can bring on real contractions whenever it feels like it??? I'm worried that if it happens again then I'll stay at home even longer thinking nah it's just the kidney infection, and then end up having him at home or on the way there cos of leaving it too late!!


----------



## Stef

Tjw :hugs: sorry you're having a rubbish time of it. 

Congratulations Kylarsmom!! :dance: 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ive just seen kylarsmons FB post too!! :yipee: wow! that was quick!! congrats!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
:hugs:tjw :hugs: n more:hugs:

asfm...BH...:sick: n feeling genrally shit! scuse the language but its hormone city here tonight! :growlmad::yipee::cry: fedup.com!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Kylarsmom!!!! :) :)


aww TJW - what did the hospital actually say? :( You;d think with all the times you've had to go in they would suggest inducing you now :( :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjw said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS KYLARSMOM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm home.... and still pregnant!!!! I can now add Irritable Uterus to the list.... 9 hours of contractions caused by this blasted kidney infection!!!!!!! Completely gutted :cry:
> 
> thats awful :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting here in tears. How am I supposed to know when the real thing happens when this stupid infection can bring on real contractions whenever it feels like it??? I'm worried that if it happens again then I'll stay at home even longer thinking nah it's just the kidney infection, and then end up having him at home or on the way there cos of leaving it too late!!Click to expand...

well im all for homebirths lol but if it happens again and u feel the need to go hospital then go because its better to be safe then sorry


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw :hugs: So sorry you're going through all this. But just think, there's not long to go now. I know it's been a very rough time for you. Try to take it easy, when you can xx

Yay Heather!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Heather! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics. Btw - does anyone know if her DH made it there - I know she was a little worried he was working so far away.

tjw - :hugs: this must be driving you crazy! Make sure to go in if you have any concern, it will happen soon.


----------



## eandc123

TJW what a nightmare. I bet you're sick as a chip. 

Another baby!! Congrats to Kylarsmom and all the family :)

I'm feeling alot of pressure down there tonight. We had :sex: earlier so I think that might have done something :wacko: It's not in my pubic bone it's actually in my foo. But my hospital bag is finally packed so if bambino comes at least I'm ready now, well kind of :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

It's all kicking off in here isn't it! Congrats Kylarsmom! :hugs:

I had my 38 week midwife app today, baby is back to back. Cervix is closed (had an internal as I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid which I'm not) and have had a swab sent off for testing as there's lots and lots of discharge.

Was really disappointed when she said my waters weren't leaking... but letting baby come by himself rather than induction is much better!! And anyway I need to get him to shift before he's allowed to come out! Spin round little one!


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> Congrats Kylarsmom!!!! :) :)
> 
> 
> aww TJW - what did the hospital actually say? :( You;d think with all the times you've had to go in they would suggest inducing you now :( :hugs:

All they said was they were proper contractions but that in between them my uterus was highly overactive, so they were all caused by my uterus becoming irritable due to the kidney infection... Although they only said this AFTER the contractions stopped... until then they were quite certain I would meet my lil man some time tonight or tomorrow... 

Gonna see what obstetrician says in the morning. They brought my apt forward from 4.30pm to 10.30am...


----------



## tjw

Hmmmm, have just had my Jenny Renny reading through the email... it says:

*Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a boy. His EDD and birth date are both referenced the month of August 2011 - however come the end of July it will become knowledge the date in which inducement will take place. The cards show your son born on the 8th of August 2011. Induction takes place on the 7th around noon...labour lasts for 13 hours, the first 4 hours are spent getting contractions to form a rhythm and once that is accomplished another 9 hours of a medication labour (as the induction meds actually do make the contractions feel much harder). So he will be born around 1am the following morning - August 8th - weighing in at 7lbs 9ozs.


Jennifer*


It's pretty spot on to what I was expecting to discuss tomorrow with obstetrician before all these other bits cropped up and she def had no knowledge of any possible induction etc. but is really close on date wise of when it was likely to be... Maybe the original plan is what will be happening after all then? Feel a bit more positive now I've seen this :)


----------



## moomin_troll

how much does it cost and where did u get that reading done? im tempted to get one lol


----------



## eandc123

Me too! That's spooky.

You'll have to repost once you know what is confirmed then we can compare the 2.


----------



## abs07

Congrats Heather!
I was wondering the same thing... I hope her DH was able to make it!


----------



## tjw

https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/ and it was $10 (about £6.50)

I'm REALLY impressed with it!!


----------



## moomin_troll

i might aswel get it done then lol and see what shes says


----------



## eandc123

How long did it take to come back?


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats Kylarsmom!!! :baby:

So sorry to hear about the false alarm tjw. :hugs:

My 36 week appointment was uneventful. Negative for Group B Strep, so that's good. Not dilated and nothing really going on. At 5'4 I am now steadily over 200lb, which is depressing. It is quite hot here today and we have the air off to try and save $$ since both the electricity and water bills were quite hi this past month. My DH is starting his new job on the 1st and I am sad he will be gone all day and I will be alone :(.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kendon is here! I will go into more detail soon but I was hurting all night night like id been punched in the stomach and this morning woke up with what felt like period or constipation cramps , but shortly realized how consistent and close together they were . Was about to call my dr when my water broke!! I ended up driving myself to the hospital and even getting to labor and delivery by myself . Dh was 3 hrs away for work , I get there and contractions were 1 min apart so they rushed my csection and dh missed it :( for the second time . Anyway thesurgery went great but they had to remove an ovary bc of a scary cyst :/ but baby was 6lbs 12oz ,19 ,in and was born at 1035am :) im good just about to fall asleep from the drugs !! Will post pics soon !


----------



## Jodie.82

kylarsmum congratulations on baby Kendon arriving :happydance: :cloud9:
thats brilliant news! so sorry your OH couldnt make it :hugs:


----------



## Jodie.82

aw eandc ive had days like that then it just goes away again! :hugs:
abs mine is mostly active at night too, goes crazy all night! but apparently its because when you rest the baby gets the most oxygen and nutrients....if not then im stuffed as mine will sleep all day and be wide awake all night lol!
happy finishing work day sarahbella! :D

seqeuenna good luck hope you manage to turn LO into the best position :)

woke up yesterday in so much back and pelvis pain! unbelievable I cant walk properly! MW came today and baby is well and truly engaged :happydance: I wasnt in any rush for baby to come before due date but Im really excited now! its so painful though even time I get up from sitting down I have to bend over! being jealous of everyone talking about pressure has definitely come round and kicked me in the butt!!
and guess what, I caved in and asked OH what gender the scan results said as the MW said when looking at them that the place he had markered out just listed all the organs present and well and wouldnt say sex, he told me the word and that it would have been vagina for a girl but was vejiga which he said was for boy, so I looked it up and vejiga is bladder hahahahahahahaha!!!!!! bless him!!!! so he didnt find out at all, just that baby has a bladder which is good haha!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats kylarsmom! I hope you and baby are well! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

*Yay congratulations Heather and welcome Kendon!!!*

tjw, my goodness, my heart goes out to you, what an ordeal :( I was expecting to hear you'd popped! Wont be long I'm sure :D


----------



## mothercabbage

jodie...so your OH doesnt know the sex?? :dohh: :haha: at least you get to stay team :yellow: :yipee: xxxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Congrats Kylarsmom  Such a shame your hubby didn't make it in time though. 

Sorry to hear about the false alarm TJW.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hahaha jodie that's hilarious! I'm glad that your yellow bump is still a surprise! 
X


----------



## hannpin

Congrats Kylarsmom, welcome to the world little Kendon xxxxxxx


----------



## hannpin

TJW sorry to hear you are having a rough time, but think baby Harrison will be all worth it.

Big love and hugs to all. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## tjw

Thank you ladies, have found out at scan today that lil tinker has gone back to breech, so if it had turned out to be labour yesterday I would have been rushed through for emergency section anyway as he's a footling. He's also 8lbs 1oz already, so by the time we have him (section has now been booked for Thursday 4th August - 13 days away) he'll be somewhere between 9 and 10lbs!!)

However, if before then I experience labour, or waters breaking, or significant bleeding, they will do an emergency section straight away. They've also booked me in to be sterilised at the same time as the section takes place (my request).


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> aw eandc ive had days like that then it just goes away again! :hugs:
> abs mine is mostly active at night too, goes crazy all night! but apparently its because when you rest the baby gets the most oxygen and nutrients....if not then im stuffed as mine will sleep all day and be wide awake all night lol!
> happy finishing work day sarahbella! :D
> 
> seqeuenna good luck hope you manage to turn LO into the best position :)
> 
> woke up yesterday in so much back and pelvis pain! unbelievable I cant walk properly! MW came today and baby is well and truly engaged :happydance: I wasnt in any rush for baby to come before due date but Im really excited now! its so painful though even time I get up from sitting down I have to bend over! being jealous of everyone talking about pressure has definitely come round and kicked me in the butt!!
> and guess what, I caved in and asked OH what gender the scan results said as the MW said when looking at them that the place he had markered out just listed all the organs present and well and wouldnt say sex, he told me the word and that it would have been vagina for a girl but was vejiga which he said was for boy, so I looked it up and vejiga is bladder hahahahahahahaha!!!!!! bless him!!!! so he didnt find out at all, just that baby has a bladder which is good haha!!

lol Jodie! Well that's brilliant news! Glad you're both back on team yellow! :happydance:

Hi hannpin, hope all is well :hugs:

tjw- So sooo glad you've got a date now... and sooo close too. It will soon come around! :)

It's getting so close for all of us now :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow he's a big boy tjw!!! 
X


----------



## sunshinegirl

tjw after reading yours I went and paid for a reading as well. I got it through in a couple of hrs. Here is mine

_Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD and birth date are both shown the month of August 2011 - birth shown on the 9th. Born around 2pm following 10 hours of labour, water is broken early in labour but the cards show a c-section delivery following the hours of labour - they connect this to a fever that develops that could be a sign of infection. A male doctor delivers her and she weighs in at 8lbs 6ozs. Both mom and baby are healthy following delivery (a fever is not uncommon when water breaks and many hours of contractions follow).

Jennifer.
_

I don't want to have c-section....wonder wot I can do to prevent any of that coming true. Funny enough my friend had a dream and she told me that my baby would be born about 2pm on the 9th....freaky!

Kylarsmom I saw your new photos on FB. He looks so cute, congratulations to you all.

When are we going to get our first girl. Seems like the boys are impatient and the girls are comfortable where they are.


----------



## tjw

sunshinegirl said:


> tjw after reading yours I went and paid for a reading as well. I got it through in a couple of hrs. Here is mine
> 
> _Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD and birth date are both shown the month of August 2011 - birth shown on the 9th. Born around 2pm following 10 hours of labour, water is broken early in labour but the cards show a c-section delivery following the hours of labour - they connect this to a fever that develops that could be a sign of infection. A male doctor delivers her and she weighs in at 8lbs 6ozs. Both mom and baby are healthy following delivery (a fever is not uncommon when water breaks and many hours of contractions follow).
> 
> Jennifer.
> _
> 
> I don't want to have c-section....wonder wot I can do to prevent any of that coming true. Funny enough my friend had a dream and she told me that my baby would be born about 2pm on the 9th....freaky!
> 
> Kylarsmom I saw your new photos on FB. He looks so cute, congratulations to you all.
> 
> When are we going to get our first girl. Seems like the boys are impatient and the girls are comfortable where they are.

Jees, I waited a week for my reading!! lol

Maybe try keeping cold flannels and icecubes nearby to head off the fever before it has a chance to develop? :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

i have got my jenny renny reading today and it says

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD is referenced in August and his birth is shown on the 30th of July 2011. Born around 3pm following 7 hours of labour (contractions for a few hours and then your water breaks and about 4-5 hours after that he his delivered). A male doctor is present for the delivery and baby's birth weight is shown at 7lbs 2ozs.

im worried it says about a male doctor as im planning a homebirth and docs dont attend those. im worried now hahaha im guna be shitting myself all day on the 29th lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

moomin_troll said:


> i have got my jenny renny reading today and it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD is referenced in August and his birth is shown on the 30th of July 2011. Born around 3pm following 7 hours of labour (contractions for a few hours and then your water breaks and about 4-5 hours after that he his delivered). A male doctor is present for the delivery and baby's birth weight is shown at 7lbs 2ozs.
> 
> im worried it says about a male doctor as im planning a homebirth and docs dont attend those. im worried now hahaha im guna be shitting myself all day on the 29th lol

Rather have your reading than mine....infection c-section and over 1 week late!!!! If yours turns out correct then I gonna get worried:nope:


----------



## moomin_troll

sunshinegirl said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i have got my jenny renny reading today and it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD is referenced in August and his birth is shown on the 30th of July 2011. Born around 3pm following 7 hours of labour (contractions for a few hours and then your water breaks and about 4-5 hours after that he his delivered). A male doctor is present for the delivery and baby's birth weight is shown at 7lbs 2ozs.
> 
> im worried it says about a male doctor as im planning a homebirth and docs dont attend those. im worried now hahaha im guna be shitting myself all day on the 29th lol
> 
> Rather have your reading than mine....infection c-section and over 1 week late!!!! If yours turns out correct then I gonna get worried:nope:Click to expand...

no your reading doesnt sound great :( :hugs:
it just happens that on the 30th i will be 39 weeks and thats the day i have a visit from my doula lol

not sure i believe it but we shall soon see......8 days to go if its right


----------



## Jodie.82

mothercabbage said:


> jodie...so your OH doesnt know the sex?? :dohh: :haha: at least you get to stay team :yellow: :yipee: xxxx

nope not at all!! just that baby has a bladder :rofl: 
yay team yellow! :D


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> jodie...so your OH doesnt know the sex?? :dohh: :haha: at least you get to stay team :yellow: :yipee: xxxx
> 
> nope not at all!! just that baby has a bladder :rofl:
> yay team yellow! :DClick to expand...

:haha: bless him, he must feel like a right plonker


----------



## Jodie.82

haha no he just laughed, somehow blaming english being his second language.....even though it was anatomy in his own language that confused him lol!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: bless him!! Well... at least you're both still on Team yellow!! :D I don't know hwo you managed to not find out for the whole 9 months - really admire that :D 


I went and saw my family today - my brother was graduating this evening, so we all met for lunch which was really nice :) I miss not being able to see them as much as I did before I hit 32 weeks (my no driving out of Watford ban)! And I've lost more of my plug!! done sooooooo much cleaning/sorting things out as well and I'm not tired yet :O and something in my head told me to get Stephen's bag packed today so he's ready to go to his nanny's when the time comes! But, I think that's just wishful thinking :haha: 

How has everyone elses day been?


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have just payed for my jenny renny reading, can't wait until it comes! X


----------



## moomin_troll

i really need to get zanes bag packed!thats the one thing i havent done lol

im now being stupid and having a panic about labour and birth lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: bless him!! Well... at least you're both still on Team yellow!! :D I don't know hwo you managed to not find out for the whole 9 months - really admire that :D
> 
> 
> I went and saw my family today - my brother was graduating this evening, so we all met for lunch which was really nice :) I miss not being able to see them as much as I did before I hit 32 weeks (my no driving out of Watford ban)! And I've lost more of my plug!! done sooooooo much cleaning/sorting things out as well and I'm not tired yet :O and something in my head told me to get Stephen's bag packed today so he's ready to go to his nanny's when the time comes! But, I think that's just wishful thinking :haha:
> 
> How has everyone elses day been?

Sounds like you're nesting :D I wish I could have the energy to clean, I'm soooo tired constantly with the kids. Really need that energy boost. Pass me some of your energy please Charlie lol. 
Glad you've sorted things out though and Stephen's bag is packed ready. That should make you feel better :)


----------



## AuntBug

Wow - congratulations Heather and Welcome Kendon!!!! So sorry your DH didn't make it in time :hugs:

Jodie - :haha: hilarious. Glad you're team yellow still.

Tjw - hope things are quiet and comfortable until Aug 4th!


----------



## jennthompson

SammieGrace said:


> congrats Kylarsmom!!! :baby:
> 
> So sorry to hear about the false alarm tjw. :hugs:
> 
> My 36 week appointment was uneventful. Negative for Group B Strep, so that's good. Not dilated and nothing really going on. At 5'4 I am now steadily over 200lb, which is depressing. It is quite hot here today and we have the air off to try and save $$ since both the electricity and water bills were quite hi this past month. My DH is starting his new job on the 1st and I am sad he will be gone all day and I will be alone :(.

Same here, I was hoping for some progress at my 36w appt, but no such luck. And I am a little taller than you, but I have also passed the 200lb mark as of this week and I am NOT happy about that :(. Somehow I managed to gain 4lbs in 1 week! They said it was probably fluid from all of the swelling I've been having, but I'm not sure. Up until now I have had a pretty steady gain, usually 1/2 lb to 1lb every two weeks, so I didn't expect to see such a big jump at the end. 

Stay cool! We are almost there :)


----------



## tjw

Jodie, meant to say what great news!! So pleased for you!! :)

CharlieKeys, congrats to your brother for his graduation!! :thumbup: 

Wow, we seem to have become the Jenny Renny Readings Club lmao :)

Spent rest of the day in bed. Back to bedrest again. My vajayjay is getting very sore from the acidity/alkalinity changes going on from this kidney infection... am nowusing octenisan wash every time I go to the loo to try and ease it a bit. Plus have some cream as well, but don't have a clue when it might actually start to do something to make a difference. 

Still, could be worse...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you feel better soon tjw!! Did they say how long it might last for? Is it like cystitus where you feel like you need to pee all the time too? :( 

and Heather - I have no idea where the energy came from! :haha: I'll be lying in bed all day tomorrow most likely :)


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> Hope you feel better soon tjw!! Did they say how long it might last for? Is it like cystitus where you feel like you need to pee all the time too? :(
> 
> and Heather - I have no idea where the energy came from! :haha: I'll be lying in bed all day tomorrow most likely :)

It's getting that way hon. Wasn't to start off with though. But now I feel like I'm bursting and only get a lil bit out. It hurts when I wipe and when I wash but if I don't go asap then I get excrutiating pain in my right side and back.


----------



## moomin_troll

jesus! i just stood up and got the worst pressure pain ever, corey is really digging into my cervix right now.
ouch!

so im going to eat my ice cubes and go to bed lol


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all..hope your all well:hugs:

tjw..hope your feeling better today!:hugs:
asfm...mw app yesterday was good...bloods taken.OUCH!:haha: she said baby is head down..i knew he was he a good boy! :happydance: he is 4/5 engaged or was at the time she felt my belly...pressure wasnt too bad so i know he goes lower then "slips" back out, so what i feel IS engagement:thumbup: she also said the BH im getting are ok as long as they are not painful then just rest! :haha: with a 2 year old..ok love! :haha: anyway my bump measuring 35 weeks...i am happy about this as my last baby was 9lb1oz and he measured on target each week...so maybe ive got a more average size baby in there...FXd anyway ...xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> morning all..hope your all well:hugs:
> 
> tjw..hope your feeling better today!:hugs:
> asfm...mw app yesterday was good...bloods taken.OUCH!:haha: she said baby is head down..i knew he was he a good boy! :happydance: he is 4/5 engaged or was at the time she felt my belly...pressure wasnt too bad so i know he goes lower then "slips" back out, so what i feel IS engagement:thumbup: she also said the BH im getting are ok as long as they are not painful then just rest! :haha: with a 2 year old..ok love! :haha: anyway my bump measuring 35 weeks...i am happy about this as my last baby was 9lb1oz and he measured on target each week...so maybe ive got a more average size baby in there...FXd anyway ...xxx

:happydance: Brilliant hun! Glad he's head down and engaged. ooooh, anytime now!!
My midwife constantly says the same thing to me too about resting... even when my 3 and 5 year olds are playing up... ok then :haha:

@ Charlie Didn't sleep very well last night... But I've woke up wanting to clean the whole house... You must of sent some vibes my way :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: its that nesting getting us now:dohh: im supposed to be having a lazy day, already had the bleach out and got the washer on :dohh: :haha: 4/5 is nothing really but i know he has and can be lower!...i get like scratching sharp pains at my cervix area...whats that about? dont remember that!:shrug: how are you today? xx


----------



## Stef

Can some one send those cleaning vibes my way, I feel like I could sleep forever today!!

Jodie - :rofl: @ your OH bless him but at least the sex is still a surprise. :yipee:

TJW - Glad you have a date, really hope that the next 12 days go as well as possible for you. :hugs:

Well im back from my visit to East Yorks visiting family so im now going to concentrate on getting everything ready for LO coming. I also feel like i should cook OH some meals and freeze them as if im in hospital for a week like last time he will either starve to death as the useless article reckons he cant cook or he will be like a house end from take outs. :dohh:

I seem to get BH alot recently and never experienced them with my first so im hoping thats a good sign for my vbac and I think LO has turned but im at MW on Tues so I guess she will tell me. 

Spose I should go and try get myself ready for the day, meeting a friend for lunch later so need to get out my PJs and make myself presentable. 

xx


----------



## tjw

Have finally woken up with raised temperature. Was told I'd prob get a fever at some point. It's not as bad as that yet but am damp from sweat and got headache, so hopefully once it's peaked and broken I should be on the mend... I hope x

How is everyone? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im nesting inbetween "low" pressure n BH! :haha: hope your ok :flower: you seem to be having a rough time lately :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## tjw

mothercabbage said:


> im nesting inbetween "low" pressure n BH! :haha: hope your ok :flower: you seem to be having a rough time lately :hugs: xxxxx

I just keep thanking my lucky stars that it didn't turn out to be another abruption. I'll endure anything as long as my babas safe :flower: 

I feel a lot better with a date to focus on too :thumbup:


----------



## eandc123

Hi all,

Jodie, bless your OH. At least team :yellow: is still the team to be on :)

And everyone else it looks like nesting has kicked in for a few of us. My flat is looking pristine. Although it's only because I'm bored stupid. I've just finished my 3rd week of annual leave before my maternity kicks in and I've never cleaned/hoovered/bleached/black bagged/washed up/filled my wheely bin so much. Poor Ali Cat doesn't know what's hit her. Everytime she settles down for one of her 30 naps a day I move her to hoover or dust.

It can only be a good thing though. Being this upright must be sending bambino down into position.


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: its that nesting getting us now:dohh: im supposed to be having a lazy day, already had the bleach out and got the washer on :dohh: :haha: 4/5 is nothing really but i know he has and can be lower!...i get like scratching sharp pains at my cervix area...whats that about? dont remember that!:shrug: how are you today? xx

Haha, I've just been scrubbing the whole kitchen. DH thinks I've lost it as I'm running about like a mad woman :haha: I've also got the girls in the garden now doing some digging ready to plant some flowers. They love it!

I've been having a few of those scratching pains too. I think it's the baby's head sinking lower maybe???! :shrug:

Hope you have a nice day Stef :thumbup:

Get well soon tjw... Only 12 days to go now :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Get well soon tJw! Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

sh*t!!! just realised ive got 14 days till due date :wacko: tomo ive got my sister and a friend coming round to help me get the last few things sorted out and then i should be ready for him to turn up haha

im startng to get really scared about giving birth


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mothercabbage - yay for him moving head down!! :) And don't you just hate the fact they can move in and out! I'd rather them just be one or the other :haha:

Proudmummy - well can I have my energy back please ;) I've literally just been in bed all day watching TV and playing with Stephen! Plus I still want to clean as this place seems to get filthy OVERNIGHT - but he won't even let me leave the room - not even to get him a bottle or to get a drink or to pee :dohh: Starting to get on my nerves today :haha:

tjw - ahh not nice :( It's gotta be hard having to look after Ruby too! Just keep drinking that cranberry juice (even if it's topped up with soda water or lemonade) it does work even if you hate the taste lol :) 

Moomin - ahh I know! Can't believe I have less than two weeks! Scaaaaaaarry!!! Is everyone pretty much ready now??

I just realised this morning that as much as I'm wishing he'd just come now that this could actually be our last - we've always said we'll have a third but that depends on where we're living, money, our two boys etc and to think this could be my last pregnancy really got to me last night :( And i felt guilty for not enjoying the last few weeks.... but then still having said that I would like him to say hello now! :haha:

What's everyone been up to today?


----------



## mothercabbage

this is also my last pregnancy,despite what OH says!...so im trying to enjoy it but im wishing the weeks away! :dohh: xx


----------



## AuntBug

Does baking count as nesting? I'm making brownies for breakfast :haha:


----------



## eandc123

I wish I could make brownies. I make amazing cakes and a mean apple crumble :) But I can't seem to grasp brownies or flapjacks unless its from a packet :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Send some brownies this way pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase :D


----------



## tjw

This is my last pregnancy too, I've asked to be sterilised when they do the section. I'm happy with two, plus my step daughter. Grae agrees that three children is enough for us too. We're really lucky as were told in late November that pcos had rendered me infertile, and yet 3rd December we found out our Harrison was on the way! lol.


----------



## tjw

eandc123 said:


> I wish I could make brownies. I make amazing cakes and a mean apple crumble :) But I can't seem to grasp brownies or flapjacks unless its from a packet :wacko:

Me too lol


----------



## AuntBug

I don't know if you ladies have Ghiradelli cocoa powder across the pond, but I use the recipe on the can, and they're great every time! Easy peasy too, only takes about 30 minutes. I had 2 for breakfast :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

i wanted to make a cheesecake today but never got round to it, and i eat all that myself lol

i no this is my last baby, so if i could get sterilised i would, even tho nhs wont do it because of my age


----------



## tjw

Amy Winehouse died today... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...y-Winehouse-dead--Found-dead-London-flat.html 

As with all talented people, she was plagued with darkness and her own demons. Really hope she's at peace now.


----------



## moomin_troll

i think im the only person who doesnt care :/ u play with fire ur going to get burnt.
total waste of life and she did it to herself. i just feel sorry for her parents


----------



## krockwell

Not the only person... :shrug:


----------



## Stef

I cant say I was surprised to hear that winehouse is dead to be honest, nor do i care much, feel sorry for her family but I agree it was all brought on by herself. 

Im shattered today. Had a lovely lunch with my friend then went into town with the hubby and I dont know what came over me but I allowed hubby to buy a new xbox 360 with kinect and various other bits. His old xbox was giving up and came up with open tray error the majority of the time. So tonight I will no doubt be a xbox window. 

This baby will be my last baby too. To say it was all planned i find myself in state of panic some days that very soon I will have two children. Seems a scary thought some days. :shrug:

well tomorrow I am going to pack my hospital bag, at last and then write a list of what I still need for my bag etc.

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I heard about it too... you can't miss it with hundreds of FB statuses going on about 'is amy winehouse dead' and 'wino has died' etc! She did bring it on herself and that's what happens if you mess with drink and drugs - even if she hadn't taken anything, it was probably still related to that, maybe her heart just couldn't stand it anymore. I feel sorry for her family! 27 is so young! 

Ooh Stef - you've been spoiling your OH! Hope he realises how lucky he is ;)

oooh moomin - now you've got me wanting a chocolate cheesecake!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

ile be making mango and lime cheesecake....its gorgeous when i can be bothered to make it hahaha

in germany they sell chocolate phili.....its beautiful so id always make choc cheesecake then


----------



## Stef

Charlie, I know and its not even his birthday. I hope he spoils me in return after LO arrives as im in dire need of new clothes though I do want to try loose some weight first too. 

Oooohhhh cheesecake. yum yum. Ive been desperate for some new york cheese cake over the last few days but ive not been shopping yet and it never ocurred to me whilst i was in town to pop in M&S as theirs is just amazing!! I lurrrrrve the cake! :rofl:

Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Terrible news about amy winehouse! Poor girl! How awful for her family :-(


----------



## eandc123

Although she had problems she didn't deserve to die. She is still someones daughter. I think the 'jokes' online are too soon.

And god bless all those people in Norway. Horrific. 

On a lighter note, Stef i love m&s food. I just wish it wasn't so expensive. But it was more affordable i'd weigh twice as much! Nom!!


----------



## Stef

I havent seen any jokes, I dont care to either. Its not very nice. :nope:

Agreed, I really feel for the people of Norway, how awful. :cry:

eandc123, i would be the size of a house if i made M&S my regular food shop place. Its soooooo delicious. Thoigh I love the 2 dine for £10, its a fantastic deal. 

xx


----------



## eandc123

They're not even funny. Very bad taste. 

M&S do chinese chicken in ready to eat tubs and I could eat it forever. And they do a little chocolate desert that is scrummy.

We do our food shopping at Morrisons and they've started doing the Gu range (you could only get it in Sainsburys before) so I treat myself to a tub of their millionaires flapjacks. BIG mistake. I had one or two as we were unpacking the shopping and OH put them on the top shelf, out of reach of temptation and I forgot about them. So when he came home yesterday after work he got them down for me :haha: and they were gone in one sitting.


----------



## Stef

Ohh yummy. I bought myself some cookies in sainsburys the other day and had to stop myself eating all 4, they were all soft and yummy as cookies should be. 

Well... Perhaps stupidly, I decided to have a go on kinect adventures tonight and I've slot of pressure down there now and keep getting cramps. Blimmin idiot I am :( I'm
Going to take myself to bed in the hope it all eases off. I'm sure it will, it's just if it didn't I haven't a hosp bag or anything packed yet. :( 

Xx


----------



## eandc123

I didn't do mine until 2 days ago. Even now it doesn't have everything in I will need. The baby won't have anything to wear :wacko: However it's just a case of grabbing it out of the wardrobe.


----------



## tjw

Norway? What's happened there?? I've missed that one


----------



## eandc123

There was a bomb in Oslo outside a government building. 7 killed. Then the crazy b*stard who set off the bomb went to a summer camp and shot 85 14-18 year olds. 

They caught him alive. The whole country is in shock as it's a peace nation. They don't get mixed up in that kind of thing.


----------



## tjw

Jees, that's really bad!! Can't believe I haven't heard about it!! 
Mind you I don't watch the news, but would have thought I'd have seen it on fb!!??


----------



## eandc123

I'm a complete news buff. I'm terrible for it. I check it before I go to sleep and first thing when I wake up lol. 

Sometimes it back fires on me, like if a story happens on something that I'm going to do, say ride a rollercoaster, it's guaranteed I'll read about something bad happening to someone on a rollercoaster. Then I get fidgety and worried. I'm daft really.


----------



## Jodie.82

I think its tragic about Amy Winehouse, I saw her live and she was an amazing talent. all that money cant help the torture some people have inside their heads, there is no getting away from it.

all this talk of food is making me jealous! I want cheesecake badly now! digestives do not exist here though.......neither does proper cream!!!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Kylarsmom said:


> Kendon is here! I will go into more detail soon but I was hurting all night night like id been punched in the stomach and this morning woke up with what felt like period or constipation cramps , but shortly realized how consistent and close together they were . Was about to call my dr when my water broke!! I ended up driving myself to the hospital and even getting to labor and delivery by myself . Dh was 3 hrs away for work , I get there and contractions were 1 min apart so they rushed my csection and dh missed it :( for the second time . Anyway thesurgery went great but they had to remove an ovary bc of a scary cyst :/ but baby was 6lbs 12oz ,19 ,in and was born at 1035am :) im good just about to fall asleep from the drugs !! Will post pics soon !

Congrats Kylarsmom!! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

It's snowing, how nice.


----------



## ProudMommy26

I've never really liked Amy Winehouse. But she was a very talented singer and really loved some of her songs, she lived a sad life.
And most importantly, all of those innocent people being killed, so horrible :( 
RIP!!!! :cry:

Good morning everyone. :flower:
Managed to clean a lot of the house yesterday and felt better for it.
But this morning, I've noticed my bump has gone a bit lower. Like it's sinking to the floor? and I'm getting bad period type pains. So all new there.

It's mine and hubby's 7 year anniversary today, so we're just going to chill with the children and maybe go for a walk if the weather is nice.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## Stef

Happy anniversary!!!! Hope you have a lovely day. 

Cleaning is on my agenda today. Lovely. 

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww happy anniversary proudmummy :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Morning all! Glad to hear everyones getting that cleaning vibe! In the last couple of days I have cleaned my car, baby car seats and pram, gone a bit mad on the allotment (my back hurts this morning) on top of nightly painting and decorating at the new house - WHICH - We will be sleeping at for the first time tonight!!! If you have been following my house saga, you'll know this is huge! So excited, been at my Mums long enough now!

Baby is all snuggly in there, Joshua was born at 38+4 so this guy is obviously not in as much of a hurry to meet us! Oh well, but disappointed, keep having dreams I've had him, mostly of breastfeeding him. Can't wait now to hold my baba!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wahoo Annie, im so happy the house is ready for baby!

I had such a good sleep last night! only had to wake u twice 4 a wee!!!!!

My oh has decided to start practicing folding up the pushchair, it was hilarious!!! the stupid thing is so complicated! but bless him i can tell he is getting excited! 

I found out today that in this country you have to stay in the hospital for two full days and two full nights following a normal delivery! i'm going to be bored out of my mind! The beds do look extremely comfortable in the hospital though so i will just have 2 sleep the whole time i'm there!
x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy anniversary proudmummy!!!!:wedding:


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont want to clean today but ive got my sister round to watch zane and my mate round to help me hahah so im going to get things sorted. 

starting with the tip that is my bedroom and then build my feeding chair up if it will fit in my room lol and then getting everywhere else done.

i cleaned zanes playroom yesterday.....that boy is a dirty little thing hahaha 
im sat on here waiting for a asda delievery then i must start.

YAY annie for the house being sorted and u can finaly move in...i no what its like to live back at mums and i hated it lol


----------



## mothercabbage

Happy Anniversary proudmummy :happydance:
asfm..nothing much to report...just ticking over nicely xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo actually, now ive seen them....my tickers are scaring me!!! :argh: anyone else shitting bricks?? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Annie - yay for hte house :) Bet that's one less thing to worry about!

Jade - ooh I'd hate that - is there no way you can discharge yourself? Where i'm giving birth they try and get you out after 12 hours max... but when I had Stephen at half 9... when it got to 1am they asked me if I wanted to go home! OH said no! :haha: Is it a private room or do you have to share with other mums?

mothercabbage - yeeeeeeeeep proper scared now! But just want him to come now! But, the more I think to stop thinking about it, the more I end up thinking about 'when' :dohh: Can't believe it's a week until August tomorrow!


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhh i never realised it was august THAT soon:dohh: :argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Stef

Im having crappy day. Had to call the out of hours vet today as our rabbit was poorly and shes had to be put down. I know its only a rabbit but its over whelming how emotionally attached you get to them. :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: ive got 2 :bunny:'s, they may live outside and smell but id be lost with out them! so :hugs: for you xxxxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Stef I'm so sorry :( I love rabbits!!! What was wrong with her? :( :hugs:


----------



## Stef

She was loosing weight and not eating alot. I was also concerned at how much she was drinking too so i placed a marker point on her bottle yesterday and today when i checked it hadnt moved, she hadnt touched her food at all yesterday the only thing she would eat was carrot. I was worried about her yesterday and she wasnt full of life like she usually was and i had been away so hubby was just topping up food and water whilst i was away and hadnt got her out or anything so he didnt notice the rapid weight loss. Any way I also notcied that she wasnt using one of her hind legs either, her hutch is on 2 levels so im assumuming she has fallen from the top to the bottom and because of the weight loss she was weak and broken her leg, I barely slept last night worrying about her and i got up really early to check on her and she had severe diarrhea and blood was leaking from her behind but it wasnt just a small amount so i called the vet straight away, there was no way that i could of tried to hold off until tomorrow.

I got an appointment and the vet was lovely actually, he thinks she had dentals problems with her back teeth which he said would have caused the severe weight loss and also when looking at her leg he wasnt sure if she had broken her leg or her spine. He gave me a few options, one of those was to have her put in the animal hospital, she would have to be injected with painkillers every 6 hours, syringe fed and given something to get her bowels moving every 6 hours too, this was going to cost a minimum of £200+ with a 20-30% survival rate, the second option was to give me the painkillers etc to inject her with at home with a 5-10% survival rate or the last option was to have her put to sleep. 

Because if it was her spine that was broken he said she would never recover from that and her chances of survival were so low and we cant really afford £200+ with LO on the way with me on mat leave, if i still had a few months before mat leave kicked in i wouldnt have hesitated but we decided it was best to stop her suffering and put her to sleep. I held her through the 1st stage of the process but couldnt stay for the 2nd after she had gone floppy.

Im happy in the knowledge she is no longer suffering but im livid. We only had her a year and a half and she was such a loving rabbit and soooo placid. 

XX


----------



## AuntBug

Vivienne said:


> It's snowing, how nice.

Ha! The heat index was 107 F yesterday! It's been so hot I won't leave my house.


----------



## xxyjadexx

CharlieKeys said:


> Annie - yay for hte house :) Bet that's one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Jade - ooh I'd hate that - is there no way you can discharge yourself? Where i'm giving birth they try and get you out after 12 hours max... but when I had Stephen at half 9... when it got to 1am they asked me if I wanted to go home! OH said no! :haha: Is it a private room or do you have to share with other mums?
> 
> mothercabbage - yeeeeeeeeep proper scared now! But just want him to come now! But, the more I think to stop thinking about it, the more I end up thinking about 'when' :dohh: Can't believe it's a week until August tomorrow!

its a shared room but only 2 people, hopefully if all is ok they will let me go after one night! x


----------



## xxyjadexx

:hugs:Sorry about your rabbit Stef


----------



## AuntBug

Oh Stef, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Happy Anniversary Proudmommy! Hope you guys enjoy.

Glad you finally got in your house Annie :thumbup:

Jade, that's not so different from the US. Women stay in the hospital for 36 - 48 hours with a vaginal, 3 - 4 days with a csection. I'm hoping to drag mine out since my LO will likely be in the nicu. The rooms are all private, very nice. But it will cost me $3,500 for me and the same for LO expecting she'll need at least a day of special care, and I have good insurance.

AFM, my in-laws are moving down here today from Ohio! Now they'll only be 15 min away. It will be so nice to have family here, we've been all on our own with the closest family an 8 hour drive away.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Going home today ! Will update everyone with the birth story and pics soon !


----------



## mothercabbage

yey:happydance: cant wait to read birth story!! :happydance:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Kylarsmom :happydance: congrats on going home looking forward to hearing in full about birth, Loving all the pics you put on FB :happydance:

Stef :hugs: so sorry I used to have rabbits, they are still part of the family. :hugs:

:flower: Proudmommy Happy Anniversary :flower:

Mark&Annie :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: At last you are moving back in your house. Made it in time for the baby :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

Tomorrow I turn 39 wks. 1 wk left then its just waiting. I was hoping baby girl comes before EDD but she seems to be in no rush. I have BH mostly in the evenings and it does look like bump has dropped. I have MW on weds so hoping she will say baby girl has dropped. I do feel her on my cervix more now but plug has not come away yet so I think I am in for a long wait.Maybe my Jenny reading might be correct. 9th Aug.

My house is clean as as new pin been cleaning for 3 wks now since I went on hols then Mat leave. Nx wk I think I will get all clothes out and iron everything cos not done that for a while.:dohh:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay kylarsmom can't wait 2 see some pics! X


----------



## tjw

:hugs: stef :hugs:


----------



## eandc123

Kylarsmom - Yey! For home time. I can't wait to see pictures and hear your story. 

Stef - Sorry about your rabbit. My Ali Cat has been out of sorts these past few days and I'm really worried. But I don't know what I would be like if the worst happened. Pets are part of the family. 

Proudmommy - Happy Anniversary :)

Mark&Annie - Congrats on the house. I don't know the full story but I've seen in the past your tales of woe about the place and I'm glad it's finally coming together.

I've got nothing to update. Nothing exciting happening. Although everything seems to have become a sign. Every toilet wipe I check, every pain as I stand up, everytime I get a BH, every time I have a less than solid number 2 I think this might be it.

I'm getting impatient now. God knows how I'm going to be as it gets closer to my due date and heave help everyone if I go overdue :wacko:


----------



## sunshinegirl

eandc123 said:


> I've got nothing to update. Nothing exciting happening. Although everything seems to have become a sign. Every toilet wipe I check, every pain as I stand up, everytime I get a BH, every time I have a less than solid number 2 I think this might be it.
> 
> I'm getting impatient now. God knows how I'm going to be as it gets closer to my due date and heave help everyone if I go overdue :wacko:

Thats exactly how I am, thought the knicker and wiping checking was all over but here I am again....don't want to go over but being my first percentages say you go about 1 week over....:nope:


----------



## moomin_troll

going overdue isnt that bad, and even tho i no we all want our babies just make the most of being able to do things by urself. ive lost count the amount of times i wished zane back in just so i could wee by myself lol


----------



## abs07

Jodie - I just caught up on the posts & I have to say it made me laugh out loud about your DH getting the two 'v' words mixed up!! LOL - it's something my DH would do too... but that's awesome neither of you know the sex now! :happydance:

I cleaned the whole house today, made some cupcakes, did the laundry & now am going to start making some chicken parm for dinner! Hopefully this is my big burst of energy before she comes! :)

Thought I'd post some pics of the nursery....all we really have to do is add the trim around the bottom & the doorway - it looks so nice!


----------



## AuntBug

Abs, love the nursery!!! How adorable!


----------



## tjw

Awwww lovely xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Love the nursery abs x


----------



## Jodie.82

happy anniversary proudmommy 
congrats on the house mark&annie wicked news :happydance:
haha jade me too, only two wees last night ha haha!! and bless your OH they love the gadgets. just realised you are in Abu Dhabi, only ever passed through that airport. I bet the hospitals are lovely? I wouldnt want to be stuck there that long though. do they speak english?
aww stef sorry about your rabbit :hugs: I had 2 when I was younger
ah abs the nursery looks gorgeous!

every night I keep getting excited as getting painful braxton hicks and will get 3 in a row then it goes! and baby is so low! fundal height had dropped right down to 30cms and I can breath again as have some rib space back. still walking ilke john wayne and it really is quite painful in my back and pelvis, hopefully it means im stretching gradually and labour might be less painful, who am I kidding ha hahaha! getting nervous now too.....!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kendon Scott 

Wed night started feeling like I had been punched in the stomach. Just constant horrible acheyness that wouldnt go away. DH was supposed to be going out of state the next day so we kept joking I'd go into labor the next day. Well continued to hurt all night and had several bh contractions . Woke up still in pain and having cramps. thought they were constipation cramps!! But shortly realized how close together and consistent they were (2-3 min apart) Decided to call and see if i should go up and b checked out, as o was on the phone, my water broke!! called my mom, DH, and all my daycare kids parents! Had a parent sit with the kids and drove myself to thehospital bc it was fastest!! DH was 2 hrs away still... By the time i arrived, contractions were 1 min apart! Was in a horrible amount of pain, screaming, crying.. They took me back for my csect and min later, heard my baby cry!!!!!! He was born at 10:35 weighing 6 lbs 12 in and 19 in long!!! Daddy got there shortly after I was in recovery , nursing the baby! Kylar also came in to meet his baby brother! Since I had GD, they checked babys blood sugar and it was really lowm he was shaking :/ they gave him sugar water and it has since regulated! was a bit scary though! Also, I had to have an ovary removed last min during the surgery! Apparently there was some abnormal cyst(s) on it and the ovary was basically dead anyway, and prob has been non functional my whole life bc of it!! IDK how they never saw this on any ulrasound! But I'm really glad I had the csec now so that I knew about all that and got it taken care of! They are sending it off to get tested but he didnt think there was cancer or anything like that, but I'm still really worried :/ Will attached pictures of my perfect little boy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3756.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3761.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3764.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3770.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3801.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krockwell

He's beautiful!! Congrats hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3805.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3807.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats kylarsmom he's lovely! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww he's gorgeous Heather!!! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jodie.82 said:


> happy anniversary proudmommy
> congrats on the house mark&annie wicked news :happydance:
> haha jade me too, only two wees last night ha haha!! and bless your OH they love the gadgets. just realised you are in Abu Dhabi, only ever passed through that airport. I bet the hospitals are lovely? I wouldnt want to be stuck there that long though. do they speak english?
> aww stef sorry about your rabbit :hugs: I had 2 when I was younger
> ah abs the nursery looks gorgeous!
> 
> every night I keep getting excited as getting painful braxton hicks and will get 3 in a row then it goes! and baby is so low! fundal height had dropped right down to 30cms and I can breath again as have some rib space back. still walking ilke john wayne and it really is quite painful in my back and pelvis, hopefully it means im stretching gradually and labour might be less painful, who am I kidding ha hahaha! getting nervous now too.....!

Yeah the hospital is really nice! All the MWs can speak english thank god! I'm also getting over excited with the braxton hicks! I had a few last night so decided to rest in case it really was time! I woke up an hour later and they had gone :-( 

Lovely nursery abs!!


----------



## Jodie.82

this is definitely the waiting stage, every BH makes me think its time but could be 3 weeks of this!

awwwww Kylarsmum he is lovely!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww Stef, I'm so sorry about your rabbit! I know how important pets are and it really is gutting when they have to go. 
I had a gerbil, which don't live for very long. But he lived till he was 7 years. I used to let him play in my room and make sure he was happy. He was so clever for a gerbil and then one day coming home from uni, my mom said he was ill and told me to go upstairs to see him. I picked him up and he looked at me and then he died in my hands. He must of been waiting for me to come home to say goodbye. Still makes me cry lol. But sending you big hugs hun :hugs:

abs, your nursery is beautiful! Love it!

Mark&Annie- Congrats on sorting the house out. :happydance:

Kylarsmom- He is absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud! Well done hun.
Sorry to hear about the cyst, but glad they've sorted it out for you.

MotherCabbage- Yes, I am dreading it :wacko: 

Thank you everyone for the Anniversary wishes :)
It didn't really go too well as those period pains I was having... well they became much worser. I was contracting most of yesterday too and the diarrhea came back (sorry tmi) felt like someone had kicked me in my stomach. But we had some fun with the children. 
I see my midwife today, so will mention the period pains to her.

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Oh, and thought I'd ask... Have you all done a birth plan? I've been told to write one up. Never bothered to do one in my other pregnancies.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..let us know how you get on at MW proudmommy!:happydance: sounding good for labour signs!:yipee:

great nursery abs!:happydance:

kylarsmom...he is just adorable! :awww: welldone and love the pics you look fab! :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Wow!! Was really close to birthing when they did the section then!! Sorry your hubby missed the birth, but my goodness you two make good looking kids!! :thumbup: x

Proudmommy, I've jst rewritten my birth plan due to impending section. Here it is:

Tania Ward&#8217;s Birth Preferences
Estimated Due Date: 21 Aug 2011 --- Obstetrician: Miss Sharma 
Section Date: 04 Aug 2011

ABOUT US
&#8226; My name is Tania and my fiancé&#8217;s name is Graeme.
&#8226; This is my second baby and my fiancé&#8217;s third. 
&#8226; My daughter, Ruby Anne Ward was born 21st December 2009 via emergency section at 36wks 2ds, weighing 8lbs 3oz. 
&#8226; We are expecting a boy, and his name is Harrison John Ward. 

Environment
&#8226; We will bring a music cd with us and hope to use this during the operation if a cd player is available.
&#8226; We are happy for a student midwife to be present.
&#8226; We would like each person attending me to read my birth preferences and introduce themselves to us both.

Cesarean Section
&#8226; I would prefer my own obstetrician, Miss Sharma, to perform the operation. However, if for any reason she is not available, I would like her replacement to please introduce their self to me before I enter the operating theatre. 
&#8226; I would please like to have a sterilisation performed while the site is open.
Pain Relief
&#8226; My preference is for a spinal, however I understand that with the extra work involved for the sterilisation that an epidural may be necessary instead, so will leave this at the discretion of the anaesthetist attending me at the time. 
&#8226; If an epidural is necessary I would please like the line to be removed as soon as possible afterwards.

CARE OF OUR BABY
&#8226; Graeme and I would both like to have skin to skin contact time with our son as soon as possible after his birth.
&#8226; I would like to breast feed our son and would like support with this please as did not produce milk with our daughter, so this will be my first time breastfeeding. However, it is important to me please that I gain a directive vocal approach rather than a hands on approach.
&#8226; We would like our son to have the Vitamin K injection.
&#8226; If our baby needs to go to special care then Graeme will go with him. I would also like to go with our son as soon as possible. If our baby needs to be transferred to a different hospital, then I would like to be transferred with him.
POST DELIVERY
&#8226; I would like my parents and my daughter Ruby to be present shortly after delivery to meet Harrison for the first time. This is very important to me as I will be living away from my daughter for possibly 2-3 days and I wish to minimise the effect of separation for her. She goes to bed at 6.30pm, so will not be able to attend during the evening visiting hours offered to baby&#8217;s grandparents. She is not used to being away from me, so may find the time away from me distressing and I wish to ease this time for her.
&#8226; In light of the above I would please like myself and Harrison to be transferred to St Peter&#8217;s Hospital, Maldon, Essex as soon as possible after delivery, as it is much easier for family members to get to and for Harrison&#8217;s sisters to be able to visit in a comfortable homelike environment, where they will not be rushed in and out and feel disclosed from this special occasion. 


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND FOR YOUR INCLUSION ON OUR SPECIAL DAY, YOUR ASSISTANCE IS APPRECIATED MORE THAN WORDS CAN SAY.
Tania Jaye Ward
Graeme John Ward


----------



## mothercabbage

how emotional am i ...that birth plan made me cry...makes it all tooo real...great birthplan i love it!! xxxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Great birth plan Tjw! Is ruby excited about the baby? X


----------



## ProudMommy26

Massive thanks tjw. That is a lovely birth plan!!
I think I have an idea what to write now. Thanks again :thumbup:

For those who plan on having a natural labour. With my first labour, the midwife told me to get on my knees and rest over the end of the bed. She then got a warm wet towel and put it on me 'down there' and everytime I pushed, she told me to push into the towel. It felt so much easier and fresher. Will be adding that into my birth plan. I never got to do that last time and gave birth whilst on my back and it was horrible pain. Although it didn't help being a back to back delivery.
Just a little bit of my own experience :)
xxx


----------



## tjw

xxyjadexx said:


> Great birth plan Tjw! Is ruby excited about the baby? X

Thank you :)

Not entirely sure if she understands fully, but she does come up to kiss my belly and say "Baby Harri" and every time she sees a baby whether really in front of her or in a picture she strokes it and says "Ahhh baby" and then points at my tummy and says "Baby." 

She has also got hold of her baby dolly and shoved it up my t-shirt a few times saying "Baby" lol. Then she pulls it out and cuddles it saying "Ahhhh Baby Harri" lmao.


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Great birth plan Tjw! Is ruby excited about the baby? X
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Not entirely sure if she understands fully, but she does come up to kiss my belly and say "Baby Harri" and every time she sees a baby whether really in front of her or in a picture she strokes it and says "Ahhh baby" and then points at my tummy and says "Baby."
> 
> She has also got hold of her baby dolly and shoved it up my t-shirt a few times saying "Baby" lol. Then she pulls it out and cuddles it saying "Ahhhh Baby Harri" lmao.Click to expand...

Aww! That's so cute! :)
My girls pretended to be me yesterday, putting their doll and teddy underneath their top and then started to walk (with a limp) around the room, saying "look at me, I'm mommy" and... "OUCH my back hurts" :haha:
They are too funny!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## tjw

lol :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

awww cute! Xx


----------



## eandc123

Kylarsmom - What a great birth story and he is absolutely gorgeous :) Congratulations to you all!!

TJW - What a fantastic birth plan. Mine is no where near as detailed as that. More just a list. I've noted a couple of things I would like in addition.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ladies - just a question (I really wish I could remember back to October) but does this sound like early contractions? I've had 3 in 30 mins (so every 10 mins) lasting about 15-20 seconds. It starts off at the front and ends in my lower back? :shrug:


----------



## AuntBug

He is absolutely beautiful Kylarsmom! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## xxyjadexx

CharlieKeys said:


> Ladies - just a question (I really wish I could remember back to October) but does this sound like early contractions? I've had 3 in 30 mins (so every 10 mins) lasting about 15-20 seconds. It starts off at the front and ends in my lower back? :shrug:

I have no clue what contractions feel like but hopefully this is it 4 u! X


----------



## tjw

Could be hon, there's quite a few variations on what people feel. Mine feel like my bump is rolling downwards and in towards my butt lol. Hope this is the start of things for you :thumbup: xx


..........

Think my infection might be getting worse instead of better. When I wipe I now have little sharp orangey brown bits when I wipe which feel like tiny bits of glass on my vajayjay. Am waiting to see Dr this afternoon at my doctor's surgery. (declined yet another hospital visit).


----------



## mothercabbage

hoovered n got a bad contraction...low down in bump round to my back...feck the hoovering if that what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## xxyjadexx

That's sounds painful tjw! I hope they can do something for you at the doctors!


----------



## tjw

Decided to have a look on google as the pains and contractions are now starting to get worse and looks like it might actually be from kidney stone/s. Which if it is then it looks like things are gonna get a whole lot more painful yet. Some people have said it's the worst pain they've ever felt in their lives - worse than giving birth... when the stone/s try to pass and if too big to pass might even need an op to get rid of it - but not till after Harrison's born. Great. 

Not seeing doc till 5.30pm. Hope it's not gonna turn into another hospital referral... am sick of being there...


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Decided to have a look on google as the pains and contractions are now starting to get worse and looks like it might actually be from kidney stone/s. Which if it is then it looks like things are gonna get a whole lot more painful yet. Some people have said it's the worst pain they've ever felt in their lives - worse than giving birth... when the stone/s try to pass and if too big to pass might even need an op to get rid of it - but not till after Harrison's born. Great.
> 
> Not seeing doc till 5.30pm. Hope it's not gonna turn into another hospital referral... am sick of being there...

Fingers crossed it's not kidney stones, they sound painful! Hope your appointment goes well. 

Charlie- They could be real contractions hun. I'd keep a close eye on them and if they get stronger and closer together, please get some advice. :flower:


Just seen my midwife and done the birth plan etc. Everything went well and his head is right down now. I hope he stays there till when I'm induced next week. Also mentioned the period pains which could be my irritable uterus playing up again and also giving me an irritable bowel too :wacko:


----------



## AuntBug

Well ladies, today is the day. Csection in 4 hours and we meet our little girl!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG aunt bug!! congrats! im sure she will be ok but please keep us posted when you can!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Well ladies, today is the day. Csection in 4 hours and we meet our little girl!

Huge hugs to you hun. I really hope everything goes perfect for you and your little one. Can't wait to hear more news!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Oh my God auntbug that's come around so fast! Good luck and ENJOY!! :hugs:

If Thomas is not here by my due date I will be induced on August 9th at 40+5! Sounds like a good day for a birthday!


----------



## eandc123

AuntBug said:


> Well ladies, today is the day. Csection in 4 hours and we meet our little girl!

How exciting!! Good luck and hope to hear a birth story, see pictures and send congrats very soon :)


----------



## moomin_troll

:sick: ive been so ill today. woke up this morning feeling like death, luckly mondays are zanes nursery day and my mum was taking him. i havent been able to get out of bed all day and i can barely see straight right now :(

god knows whats wrong with me, so my mum picked zane up and hes at hers till tomo evening.

being sick set off 2 contractions but thats stopped, i feel so sorry for corey in there not having a clue whats going on


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck aunt bug! Xx


----------



## Jodie.82

awww auntbug how exciting, good luck cant wait to hear of news of your LO!! 

Moomin wish you better, :flower: sound horrible :(


----------



## tjw

Oooh Auntbug can't wait to hear lil one is here!!! Good luck!!!! xx

Moomin, hope you feel much better soon!! :hugs:

..........


Just got back from Docs and am being sent for kidney scan tomorrow as he also thinks it's kidney stones. He did urine diptest and there's nothing abnormal in it except (in his words) a large amount of blood. So it is NOT a kidney infection... have been put on stronger painkillers and will be telephoned tomorrow morning with a time for the scan. Yet another hospital visit... ugh!!


----------



## moomin_troll

blimey tjw thats awful! hope they get to the bottom of what the problem is soon


----------



## CharlieKeys

tjw - hope it gets figured out!!! and that you start to feel better soon!

Auntbug - good luck and can't wait to hear an update etc :) 

Moomin - hope you feel better soon too!

afm - contractions have got more irregular but still getting them and I'm getting awful pressure pain and back ache :( Just hope something happens soon - MIL took Stephen for a couple of days 'just incase' but I feel stupid cause OH has been going around telling everyone I'm in labour :dohh: even though I did tell him to just be patient and see what happens! It could be nothing but I'm hoping at my appt tomorrow they tell me I am contracting!


----------



## tjw

Ooh Good Luck CharlieKeys!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

good luck charlie! 
my oh didnt tell anyone i was in labour lol until he mentioned it to his boss and his boss went nuts sayin why the hell are u here go home now....he was home for a week and then back at work for the 2nd week of labour haha


----------



## eandc123

I went for a short walk today which turned into a loooong walk because my daft pregnancy brain got me lost :wacko: and my BH got strong. Very strong. To the point I timed them and they were coming 8 minutes apart and this lasted for a few hours. But now they've gone. Completely stopped. Nothing :(

It's the closest I've come in my whole pregnancy of feeling like that. And it made me realise how scary it's all becoming. Overwhelmingly exciting but I was very scared as well. I think I'm going to go through all my recent email updates tomorrow and brush up on my preparation. I'll also be making sure that I have absolutely everything ready.

But then again it'll be sods law that I'll go overdue by 2 weeks and I'll be the only August mammy left on this post. Grumpy and sweaty and vvv overdue :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Lost 3 bits of my plug today :dance:


----------



## AuntBug

Taylor Halle is here! She's 2 lbs 8 oz, 14 inches long. Tiny and perfect. She's breathing room air - in the nicu but doing well.


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations!!!! The first baby girl of the group. And what a lovely name :) I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Jodie.82

everyone is getting so close, so exciting! ive been getting pains all day but havent stopped cleaning so I think I brought them on!

auntbug HUGE congratulations........beautiful name as well im so glad she is doing well! sorry im being dumb but what is room air?


----------



## sequeena

AuntBug said:


> Taylor Halle is here! She's 2 lbs 8 oz, 14 inches long. Tiny and perfect. She's breathing room air - in the nicu but doing well.

Congratulations mummy!! I am so happy for you, and I am glad she is doing well. Welcome to the world little one!!

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/wafpaf/graphics/newbaby/newbaby12.png


----------



## AuntBug

Jodie.82 said:


> everyone is getting so close, so exciting! ive been getting pains all day but havent stopped cleaning so I think I brought them on!
> 
> auntbug HUGE congratulations........beautiful name as well im so glad she is doing well! sorry im being dumb but what is room air?

Thanks Jodie. Room air is just regular air, no oxygen, no assistance breathing :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## krockwell

AuntBug said:


> Taylor Halle is here! She's 2 lbs 8 oz, 14 inches long. Tiny and perfect. She's breathing room air - in the nicu but doing well.

Was that a typo hun for her weight? Or was she really 2 lbs? 

:hugs: Can't wait to see pics, congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## AuntBug

krockwell said:


> AuntBug said:
> 
> 
> Taylor Halle is here! She's 2 lbs 8 oz, 14 inches long. Tiny and perfect. She's breathing room air - in the nicu but doing well.
> 
> Was that a typo hun for her weight? Or was she really 2 lbs?
> 
> :hugs: Can't wait to see pics, congrats!!! :flower:Click to expand...

No typo, my lil peanut is 2 1/2 lbs. We were happy to get there, the goal was 34 weeks and 1000 grams, and it certainly helped :D can't wait to hold her tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats Auntbug!! :pink: :baby: The first girl of our group! I am sure she is just lovely! If it is not too intrusive to ask, do the drs have any reason for why she is so little? Are they expecting her growth rate to increase outside of the womb? It is great to hear that she is breathing independently!


----------



## AuntBug

SammieGrace said:


> congrats Auntbug!! :pink: :baby: The first girl of our group! I am sure she is just lovely! If it is not too intrusive to ask, do the drs have any reason for why she is so little? Are they expecting her growth rate to increase outside of the womb? It is great to hear that she is breathing independently!

Hi SammieGrace. I've had a complicated pregnancy. See the link if you want details, but we've been watching closely since about week 16. We may never know what spec caused her to be so small, but we'll see in the next few weeks.

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/649577-severe-iugr-30-weeks-scared-out-my-mind.html


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats Auntbug!! :happydance:

Hope you are feeling better Moomin?

AFM, Snowed in here. Shoveled the drive for a bit of fun this afternoon and knocked snow off the guttering of house. Bit tired now.

Was my birthday yesterday, but we couldn't get out of house to go to the dinner we'd booked which was a bit of a bummer, will try again on Sunday when everyone is free again.

Happy Tuesday mummies to be :hugs:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Yay!!!!! Congrats AuntBug, that's brilliant news and glad she is doing well :)

Sorry you're snowed in Vivienne :( Happy Birthday for yesterday. Hope you get to have a lovely dinner on Sunday! :thumbup:

Yay for losing bits of your plug sequeena!! 

eandc123- I get loads of BH contractions when I go for a long walk. I was always scared to go out, just incase I went into labour. But midwife told me yesterday not to worry and that the reason for my BH coming on so strong is because I've irritated my uterus from the walking and told me to just get out enjoy my pregnancy. If I'm going into labour, it's because the baby is ready. Not because of walking or anything, it will happen anyway. :)

Hope you feel better today moomin!!

Good luck Charlie!!! :happydance:

tjw- Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm so tired, still can't get to sleep at night and feel so uncomfortable. Pillows don't work for me anymore.
But anyway the baby is full term today!!!!!! I'm over the moon, this is the furthest I've gone now in all my pregnancies. Hope he stays in now till the weekend (when the girls go to my in-laws for a few days) then I'm trying everything to get him out :haha: I know I'm being induced on Tuesday, but really would love to go into labour naturally. 
The hubby is up for it anyway :blush:


----------



## xxyjadexx

:crib:Congratulations AuntBug!!

Happy Birthday vivienne! sorry y ou couldnt get out though lol:cake:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope your feeling better Moomin!!! x


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Auntbug!! Have updated first post with Taylor Halle's birth announcement :) xx Fantastic that she is breathing without assistance hon, really pleased after all the worry etc you've been through!! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

congratulations aunt bug!!​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Stef

Wow ive missed alot. 

Kylarsmom, congratulations again he is gorgeous!!! 

AuntBug - Congratulations on your baby girl!!

I cant beleive there are 4 August babies already, so exciting. 

And as for me.... Ive been to see the midwife this morning, it went OKish.

She shouted at me for not paying much attention to LO's movement, im usually running around after Olivia that much that I dont seem to take note too much, any way ive to start counting. She had a long listen to her HB it slowed but then sped back up again so shes not worried at present but stressed i need to take note of movement. 

I also mentioned these awful period type pains i have been getting mainly on an evening since sunday night, she isnt sure what it is and LO's head is not engaged at all, its not in my pelvis what so ever. 

She did say because at 36 weeks at my consultant appointment next week they might want to see me on a weekly basis and book me for in a c-section around term if her head dosent engage. I dont think Olivia engaged either so i dont see it looking very promising for a vbac now. 

I asked chris to ask my manager today if i could have thurs and sat off on holiday but theres no allocation but he has given me the option to start my mat leave a few days early soooo i reckon im going to do that, any thing is better than having to go to work again. :haha: 

Xx


----------



## tjw

:hugs: She shouldn't have shouted at you hon. Whether stressing movement noting or not. That was over the top and unprofessional. :hugs: Will keep fingers crossed that her head engages for you hon. And congrats on starting maternity a bit early. Think we all deserve a bit of rest this late in pregnancy :thumbup: x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Auntbug (again :D ) - the name is lovely and how great is that that she's breathing normal air!! :) 

Stef - she shouldn't have shouted at you - anyone who has more than one child/has a busy hetic life should know it's sometimes hard to sit down and find time to kick count! I know it's important etc but still, she should have just explained to you calmly the importance rather than been a bitch! And it's your second baby - they don't tend to engage until the end apparently - so Fx'd you can still have your Vbac!!

tjw - how are the kidneys today? Feeling any better? 

Sequeena - yaaaaaaaay for the plug!! :D 

well had my 38 week appt today! He's fully engaged and raring to go and she said that she doubts very much that I'll get to my DD and that she thinks he'll be here by next tuesday by the latest :) Don't wanna get too excited incase he decides to stick two fingers up and be late just to prove a point ;). I also get to see my little boy tomorrow (MIL took him incase we were in labour cause she lives a bit of a drive away) so I cannot wait!!! I miss him like mad and have no idea what to do with myself cause he's not here!!!! 

How's everyone else feeling today??


----------



## Stef

She made me feel really bad about it but im never sat still long enough, Olivia is soooo full of energy im literally up and down all day, though she is in nursery today so im having a well deserved rest this morning before i start cleaning upstairs. 

TJW, thank you, I never expected to be so tired at the end like I am at the moment. Im going into work later to drop hubbys dinner off and ill speak to my manager whilst im there. (we work for the same company)
Also hope they manage to get to the bottom at this next scan you have on your kidneys. You're really having a rough time of it. :hugs:

Charlie, i hope that will be the case for me, i spent months unsure if i wanted a vbac or repeat c-section and finally decided vbac i kinda have my heart set on it, i know i shouldn't, but surely something has to go my way when it comes to giving birth after such a crappy experience last time. Great news about your LO being head down. I'll keep my fingers cross he dosent keep you in suspense. How long has your MIL had your little boy? My mum lives a 2 hour drive away and you can always tell when she is there as my house is never normally so tidy and free of toys cluttering the floor. 

xx


----------



## eandc123

I had my midwife appointment today and baby is a little more engaged than last time. But only a little, 4/5 and now 3/5. I don't have to see her again for another 2 weeks. I thought the appointments went to every week at this stage. Do you think it's because i've had quite a simple/easy pregnancy? I'm probably worrying for no reason. I think i'm getting very clingy towards the end. Kind of like i don't want anyone to leave me.


----------



## tjw

CharlieKeys said:


> tjw - how are the kidneys today? Feeling any better?

Still hurting unfortunately, even with the codeine I'm on. My poor foof is getting scratched by these lil crystal things every time I go to the toilet now and when I wipe. Dr said the crystals are likely to be disintergrated bits from the suspected kidney stone. He was quite annoyed that I was released from hospital without the renal scan last week. The first doc I saw said he wanted me to have the scan but the second one on the following day said no, it's just a kidney infection, you can go home with antibiotics... If it does turn out to be a kidney stone I think I'll put in a complaint about that second doc. He didn't examine me or anything, and only spoke to me for about 2mins. Have told Grae all week I thought I should still have had the scan just to be sure...

Leaving here in an hour for it... will update as soon as I get home afterwards xx


----------



## moomin_troll

being ill yesterday caused me to lose some more plug...lovely stuff hahaha

congrats aunt bug! great news shes breathing on her own :happydance:

im feeling shitty today but alot better then yesterday so thats good lol altho getting zane back later so no idea how well thats going to go.

ive also had 2 (what feels like) contractions today but far apart so im not getting hopes up. im just going to practise blowing the pool up today and see if i can work my tens machine haha


----------



## Stef

Glad you're feeling a little better moomin. 

I know this question is really out of the blue and perhaps a little dense but I'm getting out stuff I need in my hosp bag today cos I never did get round to it the other day, any way if I have my vbac.... What am I supposed to take to give birth in? Will they provide a hosp gown, though I don't want my arse hanging out the back of that if I want to stand up or anything, should I take like a long vest top or buy some nightys?? I can't remember what I took last time and what ever it was it wasn't used as I had a c-section so had to wear one of their gowns and then they day after I was in my pjs. :dohh: sorry to be dumb. 

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh painful :( :( I can't believe they didn't scan you!!


----------



## Stef

TJW - I would def put a complaint in about the 2nd dr, hope you get some news on whats causing it all today. xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stef said:


> Glad you're feeling a little better moomin.
> 
> I know this question is really out of the blue and perhaps a little dense but I'm getting out stuff I need in my hosp bag today cos I never did get round to it the other day, any way if I have my vbac.... What am I supposed to take to give birth in? Will they provide a hosp gown, though I don't want my arse hanging out the back of that if I want to stand up or anything, should I take like a long vest top or buy some nightys?? I can't remember what I took last time and what ever it was it wasn't used as I had a c-section so had to wear one of their gowns and then they day after I was in my pjs. :dohh: sorry to be dumb.
> 
> Xx

I just took a baggy strappy top and comfy pj trousers, but in the end I just had the top on and used the bed sheet to cover me up - it was too uncomfortable to keep putting my trousers back on and off and on and off :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

nighty to give birth in (altho ive packed a bikini because im having a water birth)
pjs for after
sleepers
dressing gown
maternity pads
big pants
breastpads
dark towel and toiletries
going home outfit
snacks or just money as hospital food is horrible
nappies and wipes
clothes for baby


----------



## Stef

long vest it is then, I think I might buy a nighty to just incase. I saw M&S the other day had a front buttoned nighty for £12 or something which I didnt think was bad could be good for skin to skin and obviously if you were breastfeeding. Which I think ive changed my mind about again. Argh too many decisions to make!! I dont like nightys to sleep in they usually end up around my neck defeating their purpose. :haha:

What are you girls bringing LO's home in? Think i'll bring the little lady home in a sleep suit, I think it was a sleep suit I brought Olivia home in. My memory is terrible :shrug:

Moomin, id love a water birth, thats what i opted for last time but it sadly didnt go to plan for me and im not allowed this time. :dohh: did you have a water birth last time??

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

no i wasnt allowed a water birth with my first so this time im determined lol

i bought zane home in a vest, tshirt and cardi. jeans, socks and boots with a hat. this time im not bringing corey home as hes going to be born here lol so hes just going to be in a sleep suit.

if ur thinking of breastfeeding at around 38 weeks you should go get messured for a feeding bra....which is something i really need to do lol


----------



## Stef

I cant make my mind up on the breast feeding :shrug: I was all for it a few months back but I think in reality it isnt going to work for me. 

Im a really self conscious person any way (which I hate about myself but I think it comes after being bullied at school years ago and a guy at work for the last year and abit always makes snide comments about me and its really knocked my confidence in anything I havent reported him to HR as I think it would make matters worse) and i don't think I would ever be able to bring myself to feed in public, also just a matter of weeks after LO is born im due back at college and she is going to be going into nursery and I dont think with such a hectic schedule in my 2nd year its going to fit in around everything else. I know it sounds really selfish of me, but I need to do well at college this year and get into uni to make our quality of life as a family much better and it means that my hubby can manage feeds etc whilst I study. 

:dohh: forgot you were planning a home birth, I hope everything goes well for you. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

ive bought a special cover to bf in public, so nothing is on show.

with zane bf didnt work out so after 6 days of trying he went onto bottles, so i will never judge anyone for bottle feeding at all. but i would say after lo is born why not try bf and see how u get on...even if u switch to bottles atleast baby has got some colostum


----------



## xxyjadexx

I got my jenny renny reading back! Was so excited!

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD and birth date are referenced the month of August 2011 - birth is shown on the 4th. Born around 4pm following 12 hours of labour (8 of which are medicated) the baby is born with the assistance of a male doctor. The baby weighs in at 8lbs 7ozs


----------



## moomin_troll

if my reading is right im having corey on saturday lol so we shall soon see.

ive started to feel really ill again and ive been having what feels like contractions but they are irregular. zanes staying at my mums tonight aswel so hopfuly ile be either in labour lol or feeling normal tomorrow


----------



## xxyjadexx

I will be dead scared next wednesday if u do have corey on saturday!


----------



## moomin_troll

if the reading is right ile be impressed lol but im not holding my breath....saying that i have been having afew pains today so u never no lol


----------



## BattyNora

Once again I'm late but congrats AuntBug...beautiful name and glad to hear she's doing so well.

Wow, all you ladies getting so close now! It's amazing to think our month is upon us now! 

I hope everyone is coping nicely x


----------



## tjw

Hello ladies :hi: 

It was a kidney stone but it is now disintegrating nicely in my ureter so will gradually pass through on it's own over the next few days - so no extra surgery etc for me!! :happydance:

Also, sonographer couldn't help but notice Harri has somehow managed to haul himself back round to head down and he is fully engaged again!! :dance: I still need c section as he's too big for my pelvis apparently, but chances are I could go into labour before my section date in which case they'll bring him out straight away :) So I have a lil bit of that excitement back of will he decide it's time before the chosen date?? lol :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

i never get that about docs saying the baby is too big ect as our bodies are supposed to only make the babies a size we can handle.

oh well! would be great if he turns up before the section date


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wow I don't come on for one day and miss loads.

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY GIRL AUNTBUG. Beautiful name, so happy for you that she is breathing unaided.

So much to reply to all. So I just want to say it sounds great about everyone and positive news for all.

eandc123 I was the same I saw mid wife at 37wks then I was told to come back in 2wks which is tomorrow for me. I think when you go over they see you weekly.

I am hoping that when I go back tomorrow midwife will say I am 2/5 or even fully engaged.


----------



## Jodie.82

AuntBug said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> everyone is getting so close, so exciting! ive been getting pains all day but havent stopped cleaning so I think I brought them on!
> 
> auntbug HUGE congratulations........beautiful name as well im so glad she is doing well! sorry im being dumb but what is room air?
> 
> Thanks Jodie. Room air is just regular air, no oxygen, no assistance breathing :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

haha thought I was probably being silly! thats amazing, what a little star!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay great news tjw! Hopefully u will be feeling better soon! X


----------



## Stef

TJW great news all round. Are you going to put a complaint in about the 2nd dr? I think the best way is to speak to PALs from what I understand. They have like an office in each hospital. 

xx


----------



## BattyNora

Good news TJW. Glad you've finally got some good news after the past few weeks!


----------



## jennthompson

It looks like things are getting better for you TJW! 

I just had my 37w appt and found out I am a loose 1 and baby is fully engaged, she said she had to reach behind his head to check my cervix since he was so low! I am super excited now bc last week was such a disappointment and I was beginning to think I was crazy with all of the pressure I am feeling. It could still be a while but progress is a plus :).

I can't believe it is almost August! Good luck to all. xx


----------



## tjw

I am indeed putting in a complaint and My family Dr is putting his name to it in support too! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes

Hi ladies, glad to see that there are 2 august babies already! congrats!

I just had my 37 weeks appointment today and the DR. checked my cervix and Im 2.5 cms dilated,and baby is fully engaged, she said she gives me 1 week maximum and that I can go into labour anytime, Im having lots of period cramps every night for 3 days now...so do you think 2.5 is a good sign or I can go like that for weeks?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Great news hopes. I'm not sure how long you can go being that far dilated, but fingers crossed it shouldn't be too long now :)

Glad all is ok tjw!! :thumbup:

Jenn- It's nice to know our babies are getting ready. The midwife said my little one's head was right down. But I'm not sure whether he's actually engaged yet. He's 3/5 which means lower, but most of his head is still on the brim. Will be bouncing on my ball constantly from now on!!

Stef- Here's what I'm packing for the hospital:

2 knee length nighties with buttons so it's easier to breastfeed.
3 nursing bras
lip balm (your lips get so dry in hospital)
Body butter 
shower gel
shampoo
camera
phone
slippers
Going home clothes
bath robe (only a short thin one because of the weather)
And obviously clothes for baby.
I'm going to pack a few sleepsuits without the feet, just incase it gets too hot in the hospital. But will be packing a lot more other sleepsuits too. He'll be going home in a tshirt, trousers and socks with a thin coat on. It is hard to say though... The weather changes constantly here... It might go cold again.

Great news Charlie!! Could be anytime now for you :D

Can't believe how hot it is here. Although I'm not suffering so much yet, thanks to the cold showers.

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## tjw

I read on a few websites that a safe alternative to castor oil was prunes and prune juice. Had a whole can of the stuff last night (felt sick eating/drinking it cos I HATE prunes!!)... anyway, it's been 13hrs and not even 1 bm yet alone any contractions!! If anything it seems to have SETTLED everything!!! How is that even possible??? ugh!!

So for those of you wondering if prunes will work... no I don't think they do. All that gagging and trying not to throw them up... for nothing :(


----------



## mothercabbage

im getting all these self inducing tips wrote down for friday ill be full term then :happydance: i doubt any will work though but at least it will keep me occupied until labour really starts... xx


----------



## moomin_troll

id rather not try to bring labour on because in my experience all it does is drag out a very uncomfortable early labour which for me with zane lasted 2 weeks.

so id rather wait till it starts and then do things then do things during that time to speed things up


----------



## ProudMommy26

All I'm going to try is walking, bouncing on the gym ball (to get his head engaged) and sex to try and get my cervix softer ready for Tuesday. But that's it. I'm not sure whether you can induce labour yourself though, I think if it's going to happen... It'll happen anyway. But a lot of people have said that sex has worked for them, so who knows lol.


----------



## moomin_troll

sex scared my cervix away hahaha with zane i had a sweep and it was very low down so mw didnt think i would last much longer. DTD and my cervix went up lol

i think im just unlucky tho


----------



## tjw

Oh well, I've given up on it already lol. Only got 8 days left anyway, so will wait it out till then. Guess I just got a bit excited as he's gone head down again lol.


----------



## kimber89

*congrats auntbug!!what a beautiful name!!xx*


----------



## mothercabbage

36+5 bump pic...super low and heavy! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P27-07-11_13.02.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









P27-07-11_13.02[01].jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettykitty

Im expecting a girl and EDD 21st Aug - cant remember if Ive already posted...lol

xx


----------



## tjw

Just got off the phone from the hospital...

I've been given a 9am apt to see obstetrician on Friday for a full assessment with a view to possibly having a stretch and sweep or being induced early next week instead of having the c section next Thursday!! Need to have precise measuremenets done to check if I will be able to pass him through my pelvis - as long as he stays head down this time!! 

So excited!! And keeping fingers crossed!!!!! :D


----------



## tjw

Welcome prettykitty :hi: Have added you to first post :thumbup:


----------



## prettykitty

tjw said:


> Just got off teh phone from the hospital...
> 
> I've been given a 9am apt to see obstetrician on Friday for a full assessment with a view to possibly having a stretch and sweep or being induced early next week instead of having the c section next Thursday!! Need to have precise measuremenets done to check if I will be able to pass him through my pelvis - as long as he stays head down this time!!
> 
> So excited!! And keeping fingers crossed!!!!! :D

Good luck chick xxxx


----------



## hannpin

Congrats Aungbug. Welcome to the world litte one xxx


----------



## abs07

Welcome Taylor and Kendon!!! 

Congrats ladies! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## SilverWillow

Good luck TJW and congrats to all the August mummies who's babies have arrived!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Brilliant news tjw!

Welcome prettykitty!

I got a pregnancy massage today 4 my birthday, it was supposed 2 relax me, its made me feel really ill! I think its the smell of the oil the lady used...I feel bloody awful!


----------



## tjw

Oh Jade hon, hope you feel better again soon!! :hugs:

..........

Well, I'm all fired up again and feeling full of an energy spurt all of a sudden, so I'm thinking sod it, if there's the slightest chance I'm for it, so Grae and I are going out with Ruby for a nice long walk, and I've just had a clary sage bath. Also gonna try dtd tonight (we stopped cos of the pain I've been in with my kidney but thought damn it I'll take extra painkillers first and afterwards too!!) Think my mum's got some black cahosh at hers for the menopause too which apparently can also help to regulate the contractions once they start up so if I start getting any contractions I'll have a bit of that in a strong cup of rlt!!! lol. I've got fenugreek for afterwards to help milk supply and have heard this may help induce labour too, so might open the bottle and have one or two tabs when I get back from the walk while I finally start bouncing on my birthing ball!! And to top it all off... think we'll have an indian takeaway too!!! Which I'll eat while sipping on parsley tea!! Maybe a nice pineapple for desert? Right, have I missed anything out????

EDIT: Leaving out those damned prunes this time though cos they did NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck tjw, hope he stays in the right position for you!


----------



## moomin_troll

mw was 50 mins late today...aparently because loads of first time mums were asking loads of questions. not my bloody problem when im 38 weeks have a 2 yr old and it takes me 2 buses to get there :growlmad:

then she tells me corey is back to back, she says hes really low down but wont tell me how engaged he is and then i still havent had my mat b1 form. im getting bloody sick of this woman

oh well atleast im not being sick today


----------



## mothercabbage

moomin_troll said:


> mw was 50 mins late today...aparently because loads of first time mums were asking loads of questions. not my bloody problem when im 38 weeks have a 2 yr old and it takes me 2 buses to get there :growlmad:
> 
> then she tells me corey is back to back, she says hes really low down but wont tell me how engaged he is and then i still havent had my mat b1 form. im getting bloody sick of this woman
> 
> oh well atleast im not being sick today

apparently all fours will get baby to go right way round:thumbup: 
my MW always running at least half hour late, once she was about an hour behind!!:growlmad:


----------



## Stef

Jade - how awful. Hope you're feeling much better soon :hugs:

TJW - Great news from the hospital regarding the appointment. Good luck with your labour inducing plans. If they work i'll be sure to follow your methods in a few weeks. 

Moomin - she sounds like a pain in the ass. :flower: is it in your notes how low he is?

Mothercabbage - wow your bump is low but looking fab 

Welcome PrettyKitty

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to be watching tv tonight with my head on my birthing ball to get him to turn lol
and no the silly cow hasnt even written it down in my notes...i give up lol

she really wants to be the mw who delievers corey aswel but im not sure id trust her very much


----------



## BattyNora

TJW - What brilliant news, well I think so. Sounds like such a positive couple of days after they last few you've had. Although slightly jealous you'll probably be meeting your little babs before me now! But seriously, good luck with you inducing plans...hopefully one will work, but I agree, keep away from the prunes!

Moomin - can you request to have a different midwife or is it dependant on who is on call?

I had my 38 week appointment today and once again feel shafted by my midwife. I was in there for seven minutes and she didn't do anything. There was (again) a student in there that took three attempts to do my BP (and still snuck a look at my notes to check because she wasn't sure she'd heard it right to see if it was like my other readings), tested my urine, and felt babs but didn't tell me if she was further down or anything. My midwife went out of the room for all of this, didn't even supervise to see she wasn't doing it wrong....basically, my appointment was her toilet break!! And now she doesn't want to see me until 11th August when I'll be a day off 41 weeks. 

I know it's up to me to ask questions but we've never discussed what to do when going into labour/how to know you're in labour/hospital bag/birth plan/what will happen post labour/breastfeeding or anything other than "how you doing" and even then, when I tell her I'm struggling with my ME or hips she just writes "all well" in my notes!

Sorry...had a rant! Excuse me!


----------



## moomin_troll

it depends whos on call so i might not even get her.

altho mws dont really do much lol so even if shes here it shouldnt make much of a difference


----------



## xxyjadexx

Haha good luck tjw! One of them is bound 2 do the trick!

I too have a useless midwife! Last week I waited 2hrs for my appointment! I heard all about the diet she was on and how she was having her house fumigated! Got an appointment at 8am 2morro! Hopefully all will be ok! X


----------



## moomin_troll

id of walked out after a hour! she even tried to say my next appointment if i need it in 2 weeks is at the surgery...my last mw came out to me so ile expect the same this time thank you very much lol


----------



## BattyNora

I still think midwives coming out to you is a myth! There is no way mine would, it's far too much of an inconvenience to her.


----------



## Stef

Argghh roll on dark nights!! I love my daughter but my god I wish she would stop argusing that its not bed time because it isnt dark and just go to bed!! Grrrr. Even with a black out blind she isnt fooled. 

My midwife also checks back to my previous readings about my blood pressure. :dohh:

I cant beleive they dont want to see you until 11th August BattyNora

2 hours Jade, i'd have given up and walked out I think. 

When I had Olivia from 36 weeks the MW's used to do home visits, now everything is done at my drs surgery. Im not doing a birth plan this time as I dont want to be disapointed again but i remember either 36 or 38 weeks she came out to go through my birth plan with me for an hours appointment. So much has changed in a few years. 

xx


----------



## tjw

Moomin and BattyNora :hugs::hugs::hugs:

..........

So far I've walked for 3hrs, had clary sage bath, eaten eye-wateringly spicy indian, and am about to eat 3 pineapples while drinking alternate cups of raspberry leaf tea, peppermint tea, and parsley tea... so far all I've got to show for it is the fact I've lost a filling, and I now have back ache.... I will soldier on and keep you updated...


----------



## moomin_troll

i hate seeing people try to bring on labout because 9 times out of 10 all it does is cause a long early labour or just back ache :(

i have been tempted to open the clary sage myself tho lol but im being good, id like corey to stay in there for abit longer haha


----------



## Stef

To be honest im jubias if anything really works as I never went into labour at all with my first, infact I didnt even become favorable. :shrug: really hoping this isnt the case for me this time too.


----------



## tjw

moomin_troll said:


> i hate seeing people try to bring on labout because 9 times out of 10 all it does is cause a long early labour or just back ache :(
> 
> i have been tempted to open the clary sage myself tho lol but im being good, id like corey to stay in there for abit longer haha

Normally I'd be right there with you hon but just want to take advantage of the fact he's head down again, in case he switches again and I definitely have to have c section next week. I'd much rather go through labour and try for a natural birth if there's any chance at all to avoid another section. Up until he was breech on friday, vbac was the plan all along. I'm only trying it all this one time though. If it works it works, but if not then I'm not gonna push it and get stressed or go overboard :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i hate seeing people try to bring on labout because 9 times out of 10 all it does is cause a long early labour or just back ache :(
> 
> i have been tempted to open the clary sage myself tho lol but im being good, id like corey to stay in there for abit longer haha
> 
> Normally I'd be right there with you hon but just want to take advantage of the fact he's head down again, in case he switches again and I definitely have to have c section next week. I'd much rather go through labour and try for a natural birth if there's any chance at all to avoid another section. Up until he was breech on friday, vbac was the plan all along. I'm only trying it all this one time though. If it works it works, but if not then I'm not gonna push it and get stressed or go overboard :flower:Click to expand...

oh i totaly understand why ur doing it! and id probably be the same, i just hope it works for u and harri actualy comes soon like hes been trying to all along


----------



## moomin_troll

a can of lager set my early labour off, or so it seemed to anyway if you wana give that a go too lol


----------



## BattyNora

moomin_troll said:


> a can of lager set my early labour off, or so it seemed to anyway if you wana give that a go too lol

Oh I may have to try that one - although I think I'd got with a bottle of real ale instead....grow some hairs on my little girls chest!


----------



## moomin_troll

BattyNora said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> a can of lager set my early labour off, or so it seemed to anyway if you wana give that a go too lol
> 
> Oh I may have to try that one - although I think I'd got with a bottle of real ale instead....grow some hairs on my little girls chest!Click to expand...

:haha: i heard on here that it worked so tried it and early labour started that day...granted it lasted for ages but it started haha


----------



## tjw

Well ladies, I went all out for it yesterday and last night and.... nothing :( just backache which lasted most of the night but has now gone.

I don't get it - my lil monkey has been trying to get out for weeks, and now that I'm encouraging him he decides to stay put!! Typical bloke, can'tmakea decision or does the opposite just to prove a point!! lol Oh well, will wait to see obstetrician tomorrow and see how we go...


----------



## Stef

Lol tjw, sorry nothings worked.... On the plus side, you haven't got long to go now either. 

Xx


----------



## tjw

True, maximum 7 days :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs:tjw... do it all again today!! :thumbup: will keep you busy if nothing else! xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

had my MW appointment this morning, she said my blood pressure was really high so sent me home to have a rest and to go back later:growlmad:
im going back now, and gaurenteed my BP will be even higher with the stress of getting myself too and from the hospital lol (i have to go flag down a taxi and its mega hot!!)


----------



## tjw

Good luck Jade, hope it's come down a bit for you x


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies quick question...I haven't bought nipple cream yet any mums have any recommendations?


----------



## eandc123

I've been told Lanisoh << I think that's how it's spelt. I've been told by loads of people including everyone in the breastfeeding forum on BnB that this is the only one. A tad expensive but the tube lasts forever and it's a god send.

That'll be what I spend my pennies on.


----------



## AuntBug

Oh no tjw:dohh:, one thing I've definitely learned is that LOs have their own timeline!

Good luck Jade, take some deep breaths :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

with zane i used boots own and it seemed fine but my doula has given me Lanisoh and said its great so ile be using that....if i can find where ive put it hahaha


----------



## xxyjadexx

Second lot of bp results where still high but better than this morning! Got to go back 2 the hospital tomorroow again :-(


----------



## moomin_troll

what do they expect, dragging u back and forth from hospital ofcourse ur bp is going to be high!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Haha I don't think they plan on doing much even if it is high again 2morro! The mw said everything else is fine but she would like 2 keep an eye on it, its costing me a fortune at the hospital lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls. Hope you're all well.

I had a midwife appointment yesterday at the midwife led unit where I'd like to give birth, so that they could give me the thumbs up to go there, which they did, yay!

Baby still isn't engaged though & has gone back to back, boo. Think I'm in for a long wait!!

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

coreys back to back aswel :/ so i cant say im impressed


----------



## xsarahbellax

He's been fine all along, and now this last week where I've made a conscious effort to sit forward & not slouch, and I've been bouncing on my ball, he's gone back to back!! Grrrr!!


----------



## moomin_troll

people thought zane was back to back during my labour with him as i had all my contractions in my back and then they changed their minds. 

im going to sit on my birthing ball more and get on all fours haha but if i have to give birth back to back then oh well, its still going to hurt either way


----------



## abs07

Just had to say....I'm so ready to have my baby!!!!! :)


----------



## jennthompson

I am beyond ready to have this baby!

I was wondering if any of you feel actual kicks anymore? I feel lots of pressure when he moves around and I can see my belly move but I don't get kicks at all, just tight movements that are sometimes painful. I know they don't have much room left, but I always felt my girls kick right up until labor so I am starting to worry.


----------



## xxyjadexx

jennthompson said:


> I am beyond ready to have this baby!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you feel actual kicks anymore? I feel lots of pressure when he moves around and I can see my belly move but I don't get kicks at all, just tight movements that are sometimes painful. I know they don't have much room left, but I always felt my girls kick right up until labor so I am starting to worry.

I don't feel too many kicks anymore, just small nudges and squirms! I told my MW but she just said its lack of space and all should be fine as long as your feeling 10+ movements a day x


----------



## tjw

Mine seems to be going the opposite way and getting overactive..... not sure if that's a good or bad thing lol.

Off to obstetrician now, hoping Harri's still head down and mentally pleading the powers that be to have her say yes to an induction on Monday or Tuesday to try for a vbac before resorting to the section on Thursday. Depends on if he'll fit through my pelvis and how my kidney is etc. Wish me luck ladies :)


----------



## Stef

Tjw good luck... I'll keep my fingers crossed for a vbac for you. Xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

tjw said:


> Mine seems to be going the opposite way and getting overactive..... not sure if that's a good or bad thing lol.
> 
> Off to obstetrician now, hoping Harri's still head down and mentally pleading the powers that be to have her say yes to an induction on Monday or Tuesday to try for a vbac before resorting to the section on Thursday. Depends on if he'll fit through my pelvis and how my kidney is etc. Wish me luck ladies :)

The last few weeks, his movements were there, but they were more like rolling around than anything. Last night though... OMG!! He kept me awake all night!!!!!!!!!!! And when he had hiccups, they were right at the top, which is new so I really hope he hasn't turned :( I asked my midwife what would happen to my induction on Tuesday if he was breech. She just told me not to worry and he would stay head down. I hope she's right.

Hope your appointment goes well! :thumbup: Hope it's good news!


----------



## hannpin

good luck with your appt TJW, fx'd for the vbac for you xxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck tjw! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck tjw!! :) 

and like you ladies I'm done too - I'm fed up of the irregular contractions, the really bad constant period pain, the lower back ache and the fact he's so low it actually hurts to do anything!!! :( :( If he doesn't come before my DD next week I don't think I can wait until I'm 11 days overdue to see anyone!!!!!!!!! I want my son back for one thing! :(


----------



## eandc123

good luck TJW. Everything crossed for you. 

I'm torn between wanting to be comfortable again and wanting baby to stay as I'm scared for it to be here demanding stuff! 

But hospital bag is all packed. Just waiting to be picked up and taken with us. I'm going to get up out of bed in a minute and tidy up, wash the next batch of baby clothes and Try and get rid of the crap that seems to have gathered in random place around the flat. I must have been a hoarder without even realising it.


----------



## sequeena

I need to keep this baby in for as possible :( I've got an awful cold/chest infecton.


----------



## moomin_troll

well if my reading is right ile be giving birth tomorrow lol

im not impressed as my washer broke last night and my content insurance company dont no their arse from their elbow so no idea when its getting fixed. looks like im going to have to buy disposable nappies as i was going to use reuseables but cant if i cant wash them right now.

im going to be spending the day cleaning if i can make myself while in the mean time making calls and trying to write a will! my day sounds so much fun lol


----------



## eandc123

I'm just watching OBEM USA and of course i'm an emotional wreck! But it's dawned on me that i'm not only looking forward to meeting our baby but also to find out if I'll have a son or daughter!! I can't believe i didn't even think about that. I've been team yellow and not even thought about it for ages. I've been too busy thinking about who it will look like and what colour hair it'll have that i didn't even think pink or blue. Oooooo how exciting!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Good luck tjw!

hope baby is still head down proudmommy!:happydance:

asfm...tired...ive nested the house to death! full term today so the waiting begins!!!...i wanted to try everything to get labour started but now im term...im not sure...i dont wanna share my baby just yet, i may hold off on the spicey foods n bump road trips:thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Ladies. Sounds like everyone is getting so close!

Hope those heads are still down tjw and proudmommy!

Afm, getting discharged this morning. My LO still needs a bit of time in the nicu, although she's in he special care section, so she's doing great. May even have her iv taken out in a few days. It's going to be so hard to leave her here :cry: but I know she'll be home soon with me and she's getting fantastic care.

I'll be able to post some pictures fianally when I get home tonight.


----------



## moomin_troll

aunt bug its shame shes still in nicu and ur going home but she will be home in no time, so atleast ule have time to get home and sort things out for her :)

afm (thought id start using it hahaha) im doing housework today seen as the reading and my mum think corey is going to turn up tomo and i am getting alot of back pains :wacko: altho that could be because corey might still be back to back...guess ile find out tomorrow haha


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Hi Ladies. Sounds like everyone is getting so close!
> 
> Hope those heads are still down tjw and proudmommy!
> 
> Afm, getting discharged this morning. My LO still needs a bit of time in the nicu, although she's in he special care section, so she's doing great. May even have her iv taken out in a few days. It's going to be so hard to leave her here :cry: but I know she'll be home soon with me and she's getting fantastic care.
> 
> I'll be able to post some pictures fianally when I get home tonight.

I'm glad your little beauty is doing brilliantly AuntBug! I know it'll be hard for you to leave her, but as you say she's in the best care there and will soon be home for sure!! :)

MotherCabbage- If you've got a birthing/gym ball, get on that if you can. I've been on mine constantly. I hate sitting on the sofa now, constantly locks my back up. The ball really helps the aches and pains and is perfect for getting baby ready for the big day.
Was looking on youtube yesterday at the video's. Here's one I found, but there are many more on there to look at:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD5yBrqePHg

Get well soon sequeena!

Charlie- With all these pains you're having... Hopefully you'll go into labour soon! I know how you feel though. My girls go away the weekend for a few days. This is the third time they've ever been away from me, really going to miss them :(

moomin- That would be brill if your baby could come tomorrow. You never know :)

eandc123- That must be so amazing you not knowing the sex. I was going to not find out also... But I couldn't wait. I'm terrible like that :haha: But it will be a special moment for you when you do find out.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Emma - spooky! I was gonna ask you earlier how you have coped being Team yellow for this long :D - any guesses to what you think baby is?

Heather - hope your little monkey turrrrrrns!!!

Sequeena - feel better! :( Try and drink lots of water and rest as much as you can :hugs:

Also just a question - can you have a 'slow' leak in your waters?


----------



## abs07

Good luck tjw!! 

Great news auntbug - can't wait to see pics! :)

Got checked this morning and still only 1 cm :( But her heart rate jumped a ton - she's usually at 140-150 and today she was at 162!! Anybody know anything about high heart rates correlated with birth?!?!?! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

moomin, I am watching your status after your reading. Really waiting to see if it comes true. If yours does then I will start worry about mine....eeek!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Buh I'm getting fed up too! I was soooo sure I would go into labour before my due date, now it's so close I'm sure I won't! I never got this far before, I don't even know what happens if you need to be induced! 
Every morning after I've walked the dogs for nearly an hour, I feel him really low, then by the evening he's shifted back up again! He was only 2-3/5ths engaged at my last visit. Midwife said they can go up and down, esp if it's not first pregnancy. Bloddy yo-yo baby come out already!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the video proudmommy, ive been on BBall...makes baby super low and BH come but then when i get off BH stop and baby crawls back up under my ribs!!..guess there is no rushing this little guy!! :awww: got a sweep booked for due day..anyone else going to have one done to get things moving?? xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

How do you get one?? I can't get an appointment with my midwife until I'm 12 days OVERDUE - so I have no idea what to do about inductions etc..........


----------



## mothercabbage

i booked a 40 week app with MW i asked if i can have a sweep then and she said yes!:happydance: not plesent but well worth the discomfort!! a means to an end!! :thumbup: if your MW is fully booked then id ring once your 40 weeks and say you NEED to see MW!...xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

What is involved in a sweep? Is it something your midwife does? What does it do?!


----------



## mothercabbage

its where MW puts 1-2 fingers inside your cervix and does a sweeping motion,(circular) it sweeps the membranes and stretches the cervix...high possibility of starting labour, like i said before i had my babies the next day following a sweep!...deffo worth a shot!:thumbup:


----------



## tjw

Can't have induction as Harri is definitely too big for me to birth. His shoulders are far to broad and would dislocate as my pelvis is too narrow (like my mum's - she had c sections for all 4 of us and the biggest baby she carried was only 6lbs 3oz) :( on the plus side we still get to meet our lil boy on Thursday morning :) (c section)... Obstetrician wasn't happy with fetal movements however so had to have ctg monitoring done. today (all good there and even had a couple contractions on the reading) and have to have another ctg on Sunday and then again on Tuesday. Had a student midwife try to take bloods for various reasons today and she hardly got anything out and my arm and hand are now like a pin cushion, with plasters everywhere!! My hand is tingling right up to the wrist :( Have to get bloods taken on Sunday instead... luckily she won't be there that day but in the meantime I'm wondering why she was the only person to deal with me on day assessment unit today...??? Surely someone more experienced should have been overseeing things??


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hmmm, a sweep sounds like something your partner should do not a midwife!

That scary tjw! Glad you have a defo date though, can't wait to see him!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Moomin I'm waiting for your baby to be born 2mrro so i can have faith in my reading lol

Tjw at least the end is in sight and u will be with ur little harri in a few days! X


----------



## moomin_troll

sunshinegirl said:


> moomin, I am watching your status after your reading. Really waiting to see if it comes true. If yours does then I will start worry about mine....eeek!

i am getting pains but i really cant see me going into labour tomorrow lol


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry it took me so long ladies. I just got home from the hospital, had to leave Taylor at the NICU. Just heart breaking :cry: But she is going so well, we are thrilled!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0054.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 10









16HoldingDaddysFinger.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jodie.82

eandc ive been a bit like that, forgetting that I actually dont know boy or girl! I think because we have decided its a boy and every single person looks at me and says boy, I will be in so so much shock if we have a little girl, either way its going to be amazing finding out! :happydance: :yellow::yellow: :happydance:
aww auntbug that must be hard but she is in the best care and hopefully will be home with you asap. the pics are beautiful, she is precious! what a perfect little girly :cloud9:
abs sorry I dont know anything about the heartrate :shrug:

I had contractions for 2 hours last night! was all alone as OH was at work and I was alternating between getting scared and excited! I didnt want to call him home for a false alarm so I just kept waiting thinking when will I know its real! there were times though for about 10 mins at a time when the pain didnt go, more like period pain the it would peak and my belly go hard more like a contraction but then go back to the period pain?! I dont remember anything like that from my first labour....now Im thinking is this going to happen everynight? also baby def doesnt feel engaged anymore and the hiccups keep being back up where they were when baby was breech then changing again....im so confused what to do! I think we will get a scan tomorrow to check where baby is as we need to be prepared for the midwife if its going to be breech


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm not sure if I got my wish! I've been up and down tonight and eventually given up and come on here. Think I'm having proper contractions instead of BH, but I'm not sure! LOL! Last time my waters broke and everything happened quite quickly. At the moment I am having what I'd describe as short, regular, slightly painful contractions! Every 4 minutes, lasting about 30 seconds... but that doesn't seem quite right! Surely they should be well painful that close together? I was in agony at this stage last time, I think. Is it coz my waters haven't broken? 
I think I'll find some paracetamol and go back to bed for a bit until I can decide for sure if I'm in labour!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck Mark&Annie!

Lovely pics auntbug!!

X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Well I'm no further forward... sitting on my new sofa, with and incontinence pad and a towel just in case my waters go! Contractions still 4 mins, bit more intense now. Had lots of plans for today, typically, now in labour limbo!


----------



## ProudMommy26

AuntBug said:


> Sorry it took me so long ladies. I just got home from the hospital, had to leave Taylor at the NICU. Just heart breaking :cry: But she is going so well, we are thrilled!!!

She is absolutely beautiful! You must be so proud. Congratulations again to you and your family :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed to you Mark&Annie!!! x

Jodie- I've been having the same worries about this one being breech. He just didn't feel the same anymore and hiccups were very high up, just when he was breech. But decided to have a little play on my gym ball and started to feel the heavy pressure again. Could basically feel his head as if I was sitting on it lol. Could this be the same for you? I think he just popped out my pelvis for a while and then back in again.

tjw- I had exactly the same thing happen to me a while ago. A student nurse was constantly prodding me and couldn't get any blood at all. After the third prod, the needle snapped in my arm and blood shot everywhere. I was so sore for a good week. :( Really do feel for you. Sorry you can't have an induction sooner... But only 5 days now and you'll have your beautiful boy in your arms :)

Only 3 days till I'm induced. The anxiety is starting to heavely kick in now. Couldn't sleep one bit last night and had a fair few braxton Hicks to go with it. 
My father-in-law is picking up my girls today and will be away for a few days. Makes me feel better knowing that if I went into labour this weekend, my husband will be with me and won't be on my own. I'm just going to miss them so much.. Not sure what is harder lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww auntbug..:awww: cute xx

mark and annie try walking or the Bball :thumbup: hope this is it for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanks :D I usually take the dogs out at this time, but don't dare!!! I might give birth in a field! Will go for a wander down the allotment to see the chickens I think, going to have a bath first. Not sure why but contractions now more painful and lasting longer - but further apart! 
Best pack my bag too as the house is no where near ready for a homebirth :(


----------



## mothercabbage

@morning proudmommy...hopefully :baby: is head down...get on all fours with bum in air, thats how i turned my little man!:thumbup: cant believe how close we all are getting, my ticker scares me now so im not surprised at your induction in 3 days is stopping you sleep, its probably the reason for the BH too, i get lots if im stressed! im also worried about missing my kids when i go into labour...never been apart from my DS for more than a few hours..:cry: but ill be giving him a brother and im sure with "the job in hand" ill be ok as will you..xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

so will you not get your homebirth then mark&annie?? as for the contractions they sound like they are lengthening and then will get closer together, are you using a contraction timer...? xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> @morning proudmommy...hopefully :baby: is head down...get on all fours with bum in air, thats how i turned my little man!:thumbup: cant believe how close we all are getting, my ticker scares me now so im not surprised at your induction in 3 days is stopping you sleep, its probably the reason for the BH too, i get lots if im stressed! im also worried about missing my kids when i go into labour...never been apart from my DS for more than a few hours..:cry: but ill be giving him a brother and im sure with "the job in hand" ill be ok as will you..xxxx

Aww thanks hun :hugs: It is horrible to leave the cuties behind though. But my girls can't wait to meet their brother. They've never been this excited before, bless them. I 'think' baby is still head down as can feel a bit of pressure and my pelvis feels like it's cracking and opening when I walk... Ouch lol. But going on the gym ball again today, so that will help.
Congrats on being full term now btw :happydance: So exciting we're all so close!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Mark&Annie said:


> Thanks :D I usually take the dogs out at this time, but don't dare!!! I might give birth in a field! Will go for a wander down the allotment to see the chickens I think, going to have a bath first. Not sure why but contractions now more painful and lasting longer - but further apart!
> Best pack my bag too as the house is no where near ready for a homebirth :(

is it not possible to sort one room out for ur HB? 
sucks if u dont get ur homebirth but its not the end of the world i guess.

hope the contractions deicide how far apart they want to be soon but its good that they have started to close together


----------



## eandc123

Ooooo is today going to be the day that we get alot of babies?? Good luck to anyone showing signs :)

Staying team yellow has been easy until just these past few weeks. It's saved me a fortune or buying un necessary clothes. If i knew the sex i'm sure i would have spent loads on clothes. But i'm getting impatient to know now and i refuse to pay for a private scan when there is only a few weeks left. I doubt they would be able to say this late on anyway wouldn't they?


----------



## tjw

Auntbug, she's GORGEOUS!!!! :thumbup:

Mark&Annie, really hope this is it for you honey. Sorry you may not have the homebirth you wanted, but how exciting that you may be the next August Mummy!!! I check on here every day thinking right, who's given birth today? lol 

Going to have a mummy and Ruby day today. We're going to make fairy cakes and play with instruments/ noise makers, and do some painting/drawing etc. She hasn't really seen me the last 2 days in a row and really kicked up at bed time last night and night before because of it. I felt so bad :( but we're making up for lost time today :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

mothercabbage said:


> so will you not get your homebirth then mark&annie?? as for the contractions they sound like they are lengthening and then will get closer together, are you using a contraction timer...? xx

I'm using a stopwatch on my mobile phone...

I had discussed with my MW that if the house was not finished enough, I've been OK'd to use the new birth unit which sounds very good.
Just packed my wee bag, and Joshua's stuff to go to my Mums. Think he'll stay overnight whatever, give me a chance to just have one baby to worry about!

.
.
.
.
and breathe.... :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Auntbug - she's gorgeous! :) 

Good luck Mark&Annie!!! :) Hope it's the real thing! 

oooh I'm getting jealous - all these babies arriving in the next week! hehe!


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.thebump.com/calculators/contraction.aspx
anyone getting pains...use this link...i cant wait to need it :haha: xx


----------



## abs07

Oh, auntbug she's adorable!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Girls are gone :cry: Couldn't stop crying!!! But they're going to have a great time.
I'm off to start bouncing on my gym ball to see if I can get things started. I know nothing will work, but I'm finally bored for once :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just a quick update from my hospital bed lol
They have kept me in due to my high bp, they are monitoring me and talking about induction 2morro if no improvement x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for induction xxyjadexx

awww :hugs: proudmommy, ive been on step on the wii and had a sit on Bball...all its done is give me a sore back and BH!...hope it works for you...xx


----------



## AuntBug

xxyjadexx said:


> Just a quick update from my hospital bed lol
> They have kept me in due to my high bp, they are monitoring me and talking about induction 2morro if no improvement x

Good luck Jade, I have everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## moomin_troll

Good luck Jade :)

if ur induced just make sure they dont make u push on ur back, move around as much as u can x

as for my jenny reading corey should be here by now and he isnt so i think its safe to say her readings are rubbish lol


----------



## tjw

Good luck Jade xx


----------



## Jodie.82

ProudMommy26 said:


> Fingers crossed to you Mark&Annie!!! x
> 
> Jodie- I've been having the same worries about this one being breech. He just didn't feel the same anymore and hiccups were very high up, just when he was breech. But decided to have a little play on my gym ball and started to feel the heavy pressure again. Could basically feel his head as if I was sitting on it lol. Could this be the same for you? I think he just popped out my pelvis for a while and then back in again.
> 
> 
> l.

oh no its scary! I dont have a gym ball, maybe i should do the crawling round the floor again just in case? my LO head is def no longer engaged, I was in a lot of pain and could barely walk when it was! but I prefered that at least I knew what was going on! yeah thats how I was I could feel the head like sitting on it! I want it back like that!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck jayde!!

I was in hospital yesterday with suspected pre eclampsia... in the end they determined I have a really bad cold :rofl:

Thomas is 3/5 palpable so nothing going to happen here for a while I think, which is good because I need to get better first!


----------



## Jodie.82

good luck jade!
wish you better sequeena x


----------



## Jodie.82

mothercabbage said:


> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/contraction.aspx
> anyone getting pains...use this link...i cant wait to need it :haha: xx

LOVE THIS! thanks mothercabbage! this is what I needed the other night when i was uumming and aahhing whether to get OH home from work!


----------



## eandc123

Come on girls. I don't want to wish pain on you all but one of us needs to hurry up and have another baby. It's been ages since a birth was announced in this group.


----------



## sunshinegirl

eandc123 said:


> Come on girls. I don't want to wish pain on you all but one of us needs to hurry up and have another baby. It's been ages since a birth was announced in this group.

I agree, it's not going to be me though. I am 2 days away from E.D.D and have no signs at all.

Moomin I am so pleased your Jenny reading didn't come true as I didn't like the sound of mine. Sorry for you as well as we would have another August?July baby if it were true.....


----------



## moomin_troll

i wasnt expecting to go today anyway lol 
early labour with my first started the day before he was due but lasted along time, so im expecting to go over with this one too.

other then being pregnant making looking after a toddler harder id rather he stay in awhile longer haha


----------



## Kylarsmom

eandc123 said:


> Come on girls. I don't want to wish pain on you all but one of us needs to hurry up and have another baby. It's been ages since a birth was announced in this group.

:haha: Ages= 9 days :haha: lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Jade!!
Congrats again Aunt Bug! She's so tiny and cute!!!!! Looks like she is really healthy and doing well though!! You are very blessed!! =)
Annie- Did you go into labor?!?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello everyone!

We have our baba boy! Still as yet undecided on a name, he is 8lb2oz :D born at 3.56pm. 
Must say I had an amazing birth!
Am still at birth unit, on my phone so will put pics and details on when we're settled back at home.
Full of post birth buzz and love! Hugs to all!! Xxx


----------



## eandc123

Mark&Annie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We have our baba boy! Still as yet undecided on a name, he is 8lb2oz :D born at 3.56pm.
> Must say I had an amazing birth!
> Am still at birth unit, on my phone so will put pics and details on when we're settled back at home.
> Full of post birth buzz and love! Hugs to all!! Xxx

Yey!! Congratulations to all :) 

I can't wait for another birth story.


----------



## eandc123

Kylarsmom said:


> eandc123 said:
> 
> 
> Come on girls. I don't want to wish pain on you all but one of us needs to hurry up and have another baby. It's been ages since a birth was announced in this group.
> 
> :haha: Ages= 9 days :haha: lolClick to expand...

Sorry, nine days isn't that long but in full term pregnancy days it feels like a lifetime :)


----------



## AuntBug

Only 5 days :haha: :D

Congrats Makr & Annie, can't wait for details and pics!


----------



## jennthompson

Mark&Annie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We have our baba boy! Still as yet undecided on a name, he is 8lb2oz :D born at 3.56pm.
> Must say I had an amazing birth!
> Am still at birth unit, on my phone so will put pics and details on when we're settled back at home.
> Full of post birth buzz and love! Hugs to all!! Xxx

Yayayay! Can't wait to hear about it and wish you all the best :)


----------



## Stef

Mark&Annie congratulations!!!!! 

I've missed loads but just quickly popped on via my iPhone but just about to crawl into bed so I'll get myself updated in the morning.

Hope every one is well. :) 

Xx


----------



## abs07

Good luck jade! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## abs07

Congrats Mark&Annie - can't wait to see pics of him! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Congrats Mark&Annie!! 

Sorry to ignore other posts - but is a bit of pink blood when wiping ok? It's not with any other mucus so I don't think its bloody show. I feel quite stupid being to clueless!


----------



## Jodie.82

congrats markandannie! cant wait to hear story and see pics! :) xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Mark&Annie!!

I would be as clueless as u battynora! Maybe u should call the MW just to easae your mind! 

The doctor is coming 2 assess me shortly to see if I will be induced 2day arrrggghh!
Xxx


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats MarkandAnnie!

Don' t want to go into labour anytime soon as I fell down the porch steps at home, slipped on ice and broke my foot! Fanf#@kintastic!


----------



## ProudMommy26

YAY!!!! Another baby. Congrats Mark&Annie. I wonder whether there will be another baby today?... *Looks at Jade* hehe

Jodie: This might help: https://pregnancy.about.com/od/breechbabies/a/breechbabies.htm I think on all fours is a great way to turn baby and move your bottom side to side. 

Batty- I'd have a word with your midwife too, just to make sure everything is ok :)

Sorry to hear about your foot vivienne :( Get better soon x

Yesterday, me and the hubby DTD and I had a good bounce on my gym ball. Started contracting for a few hours every 15 minutes and they was soooo painful, right into my pubic bone. Still getting them today but they are mixed with Braxton Hicks too. Going to do the last shop today, so will be doing plenty of walking. 
Also noticed my pelvis is starting to feel really loose and it cracks when I get up in the night. Lovely!
Hope you're all well and having a great weekend :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMommy26

xxyjadexx said:


> Just a quick update from my hospital bed lol
> They have kept me in due to my high bp, they are monitoring me and talking about induction 2morro if no improvement x

So exciting!!!! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats Mark&Annie
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby::baby:​
morning August mummys!!:wave: well here is the last day of July!!:happydance: wonder who will be the first to have an August baby...id like to have a july baby in reality!! lol:rofl: but no signs of :baby: coming! so i guess it will be august for me :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

xxyjadexx hope you get your induction today, im very jelous!! hope you have a speedy labour and safe delivery!! :hugs::flower::happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

Oh vivienne, I'm so sorry. Feel better soon!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Morning everyone! we didn't get home until after 10pm last night - one of the reasons I wanted a home birth in the first place, hate hanging around for paper work, argh!! 
anyway, other than that, wow what a day. As you know I started contracting about 4am, not really convinced I was starting proper labour. Decided I'd sort out bags etc and at 11am dropped Joshua off with my Mum and went for a walk to get things moving. We went to pets corner in the Dene - the local petting zoo! I did look funny leaning over the pigs and goats deep breathing! So, after a bit of a wander we went back to the car and decided to call the birth unit for advice, they said come in and we'll check you out.
wasn't expecting to be told I was 5cm and we think you should stay, that was at 1.30pm.
Dumped our bags and went for an explore around the RVI, plenty of contractions, getting stronger etc so went back to our room. I was ready for a long haul, as I was convinced they just weren't as painful as last time, so paced around, concentrating on breathing down into my pelvis, really imagining 'opening' up I guess. That was for about an hour then decided I'd like to use the pool. I totally recommend the pool guys! allowed me to get in a good position, the water just takes the weight off you and it didn't sting as much. Well as soon as I had one contraction in there, I felt the push, second one; head, third one; body! I pulled him up onto me and there was my baby boy! I'd had two paracetamol at 12pm but that was all, just used relaxation and breathing. Was amazing!! Only small 1st degree tear, don't feel bad at all, just very tired!

So, here we are, Louis Alexander Graham born 3.56pm, 8lb 2oz :D

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00869-1.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00872-1.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00860-1.jpg

Didn't any of birth or in pool, was all so quick, Mark didn't even notice his head come out!


Best of luck Jade!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

aww annie hes gorgeous and u look amazing in ur pictures, so now i dont like u hahahah i no im going to look like a bag of shite lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Amazing pics Mark&Annie! Gorgeous!!!
Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: congratulations once again, you and baby look amazing, sound like the perfect birth..:thumbup: xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations Mark&Annie, hes beautiful x x x


----------



## sam76

congrats mark & annie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

He's lovely annie! And you look great!
Sunshine girl happy due date for 2mrro! How exciting!

I didn't get my induction 2day, the consultant was busy and they needed her to sign some papers. They offered to start things tonight but I have asked for early tomorrow so I can get a good nights sleep in haha. So hopefully first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## AuntBug

Annie, he is absolutely beautiful! And I agree, you look great. I looked like a zombie for days!

Jade, good luck Hun. I'll be thinking about you. And hoping it all goes smoothly.


----------



## moomin_troll

good luck jade! have they told u how u will be induced? my only advice as i said before is stay off ur back. walk around get on ur knees as this will help baby get into a great birth position and makes pushing easier. pushing on ur back isnt helpful or nice.

as for me im bloody knackered, i only took zane out in the garden and kicked the ball about abit and blew bubbles and now my backs killing me hahaha

i really should be on my knees trying to get corey to turn as hes back to back right now :/ but instead id much rather be on the sofa having zane hugs hahah

im going to miss my own personal table tho as bump is being used to rest my cup on lol


----------



## abs07

He's gorgeous Annie - and so are you! :)

I'll be thinking of you jade - you may be our first August baby!! :)

Afm, I woke up this morning at 5am and noticed pink discharge when I went to the bathroom. At 7am I noticed some blood in the toilet, so I think I lost if not all, some of my plug. Since 7am I've had cramping in my lower back and stomach all morning. Don't know what this means... But hopefully labor is forthcoming!


----------



## moomin_troll

sounds like ur plug is coming away. its not really a good indicator of when actual labour will start but the pains are a good sign. keep active but also get rest and just keep on eye on things


----------



## abs07

moomin_troll said:


> sounds like ur plug is coming away. its not really a good indicator of when actual labour will start but the pains are a good sign. keep active but also get rest and just keep on eye on things

Thanks! That's what I'm doing - they're no where near being consistent, but still uncomfortable!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooo sounds promising abs! I didn't notice mine last time, but this time I did, pretty much same time as my pains started. I think walking around a lot helped my contractions really get going so go for a walk!

I am being suckled to death - this kid is hungry!!


----------



## eandc123

Congrats again mark&annie. He is gorgeous :) and he doesn't look 8lb 2oz, was he long?

Vivienne - That's crap about your foot!! What a time to do it as well. I have a friend who broke her hip around this time and gave birth with it. Ouch. As long as the rest of you and baby are ok.

Abs - good luck if this is it! 

Jade - Good thinking about the good nights sleep first. I hope I start in the morning after I've had a good sleep. Sometimes I get to bedtime and hope baby doesn't come because I'm so exhausted from a day of doing naff all :haha: But good luck for tomorrow :)

Question - Does the plug always come out pink or with blood in? I've been getting a clear jelly these past couple of days when I go to the loo. It's kind of like snot. Does this sound like it might be something? 
I didn't want to be the kind to look at everything as a possible 'sign' but I think I already have :wacko: I know I'm just going to send myself nuts.


----------



## moomin_troll

with zane my plug was either snotty with pink or clear and then i had just bright red blood.

for me this time my plug has been coming away slowly the past few weeks which is lovely hahaha


----------



## eandc123

It's only been the past few times I've wiped but it's the only discharge of that kind i've had so far. 

Reminds me of what I would get just before I came on.


----------



## xxyjadexx

thanks for the advice moomin I shall try keep as active as possible! 

Annie the pic of joshua holding his little brother is so cute! The babys nearly as big as him!

Sorry about ur foot vivienne!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow CONGRATS Mark&Annie! What a lovely birth, I can't believe how easy and short it all was for you! That is amazing! He is a doll! 

These are on FB , but I'll share on here too 

Kendon 1 week Newborn Pictures
 



Attached Files:







185388_10150253252247869_197129342868_7666728_6395327_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









205858_10150253252482869_197129342868_7666731_3180060_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









215013_10150253251952869_197129342868_7666726_1075812_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









216992_10150253253747869_197129342868_7666743_3218854_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









281686_10150253251612869_197129342868_7666720_6863256_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kylarsmom

,
 



Attached Files:







268602_10150253253527869_197129342868_7666740_8106811_n.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 2









282518_10150253251482869_197129342868_7666718_4532621_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









283862_10150253251282869_197129342868_7666715_7640592_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









285482_10150253253642869_197129342868_7666741_1669248_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moomin_troll

pictures are gorgeous heather!
i dont think my oh would of let me put his hat anywhere near a newborns bum tho hahaha


----------



## jennthompson

I'm loving the pics! Adorable :)

As for me, its been a rough day so far. Woke up with horrible pain in my lower right abdomen, have been to the loo about 4 times today with diarrhea and about an hour ago I got light headed and started seeing spots. When I checked my bp it is running 144/101 which worries me bc it has been normal the entire pregnancy and I was on bp meds before I fell pregnant.

I put in a call to the maternity ward, they are full and said to call my OB. She is out of town so I am waiting on the on call dr to return my call, which the answering service said could be a while :(


----------



## sunshinegirl

Abs - I hope this is it for you good luck :thumbup:

Jade - Get a good nights rest and good luck for tomorrow. So wish it was me. :thumbup:

My baby girl defo dropped more today can feel pressure so much lower. I better write out my birth plan now since it is my D Day tomorrow.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh wow, fab pics Heather! I feel inspired, but skint so will try DIY arty shots!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pics kylarsmom! I love the one of both your boys together! X


----------



## Jodie.82

congrats again mark&annie he is adorable and you look amazing!
jade good luck 
moomin ha ha mine is the shelf, I will miss my shelf for resting things on
awwww kylars mum! the last pic of kendon with his arms behind his head, too cute for words!!!!
jenn hope everything is ok
we went out shopping to the saturday markets yesterday and I had to run into a supermarket toilet and was there for 25 mins with such awful stomach and cramps and dizzy and sweating....not good! I dont seem to be able to get rid of this bad stomach out here, its a bit worrying!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Mark&Annie - he's gorgeous!!! Congrats :) How's Joshua liking being a big brother so far? :) 

Jade - Good luck for tomorrow! :) (am very jealous though hehe!) and get plenty of rest tonight!

Batty - did you phone up the midwife?

Vivenne - So sorry about your foot - it's the last thing you need right now!! :( 

Jodie - Are you overheating hence why you feel like that? I found when I was pregnant first time around if I overheated then I'd feel dizzy, sick, get the runs, excessive sweating etc? 

Afm.... I'm in pain - his head rubs against my pubic bone which feels like intense burning when I walk, I can hardly walk, I can turn over in bed, I can't pick my son up without feeling like I'm breaking etc :( I dunno where this came from overnight? :( It's horrible! I've had enough, I want him out and he's making it clear he's quite happy headbutting my cervix constantly and causing me grief! Thing that makes it worse is this time in my pregnancy first time around I was actually in early labour!!! grrrr


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ouch! That sounds awful :( I think Louis was pressing on my sciatic nerve at times, really painful, thankfully it was there one day and gone the next.

Joshua seems to really like him so far, he gave him loads of hugs and wanted to take him to bed with him! LOL :D


----------



## mothercabbage

lovin' those pics...awww too cute!:awww:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww that's cute!!! Wonder how long it will last :haha: That picture of yours of them two together is adorable! :) Oh and what's your tip on how to look good after pushing a baby out?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ha ha, yeah not long I'm sure! 
Waterproof mascara :D LOL


----------



## Jodie.82

charlie I think its more my sensitive english stomach not agreeing with something out here :( just cant find out what it is its like ive had permanent travellers stomach but have been here over a year now and it wont go. aww I had that when baby was really engaged, so much pressure and could barely move, but now the little monkey has popped out again
haha waterproof mascara I like it!
might put on some st tropez tonight to cover all the burst veins I might get hahahaha


----------



## moomin_troll

corey is deffinatly digging down, i havent had any realy labour pains yet but im having loads of back pain so think corey is still back to back :(


----------



## Stef

Hello... :hi:

Not been able to catch up for the last few days so ive had lots & lots to read!

AuntBug - Congratulations again, so pleased to hear she is doing well, Shes gorgeous and I hope its not too long before she is going home with you. 

Mark&Annie - Congratulations, your little boy is gorgeous and i'm also jealous of how good you look after giving birth. 

Vivienne - hope your managing to get some form of releif from the pain and it heals quickly.

Abs - Hope you carry on getting positive signs

Jade - Good luck with the induction in the morning and I hope you get a good nights sleep. 

I cant tell what position my LO is in :shrug: How would I be able to tell???

I have my 36 week consultant appointment tomorrow, feeling a little nervous about it but im going to write down what I want to ask her. I also attended the VBAC clinic on friday and was given some print outs with some really useful stuff so im going to sit and study it when i aint so tired and get 5 mins to myself. 

Today I went to Whitby to meet up with my family as its only an hour from here rather than driving all the way down there cos i darent go too far now, didnt actually go into the town centre as my nan is disabled so met at a lovely pub, which has a fantastic outdoor area and had a yummy Sunday carvery.

Hope every one else is OK and I'm if I have missed any one, just soo tired. 

XX


----------



## Jodie.82

I usually get LO´s position right but noticing where the hiccups are, so indicating where the chest or back is, and I can tell the diff between the little hands and bigger kicks, plus I can feel LO´s bum sticking out of the bump! ive been right so far along, but its hard to keep up with my LO as it still seems to change every few days, little monkey!


----------



## tjw

Congrats Mark&Annie!! First post has been updated!! :dance:

Gorgeous pics Heather! :thumbup:

Vivienne, so sorry to hear about your foot hon :hugs:

..........

CTG went fine this morning but they failed to get the other bloods needed ready for Thursday so they are going to try again when I am there on Tuesday morning... which is the last point at which they can do it, so I hope it works this time!! Also I got my blackberry at last so I should be able to update etc from hosp when Harri is born :) 

Also I finially passed that bloody kidney stone while at the hosp this morning... OMG did I screeeeeeeam!!!!! Kinda think if I had that much trouble passing something 4mm how the hell would I have got my lil boy out????


----------



## abs07

Good luck jenn - let us know what the doctor says! xoxoxo


----------



## jennthompson

I had to go in and be monitored since my bp wouldn't drop below 144/101. Luckily there was no protein in my urine but I did need fluids and they did a NST on me. When I left my bp was down to 138/89 and LO was moving good so was told to rest and follow up with my OB Tuesday. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Hello ladies! Sorry I have been away from this thread for quite a while! 

I just wanted to update you, I had my baby this morning (1st August!) At 1.14am! Officially an august baby :)

My Yellow bump turned :pink: baby Darcie weighing in at 7lbs 11oz after an established labour of just 2 hours 29 minutes. 

Me and OH in real shock as completely expected another boy, we had even taken to calling bump 'he'.

Anyway hope everyone else gets to meet their babies soon.

Happy August :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Jodie.82

awwww congrats mummyL!!!!! the first august, august baby! which is weird to me as its still july here for another hour as im GMT-6!! lovely name too x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wahooo conmgrats, the 1st august baby! 

my first tablet has been inserted! Wahooo x


----------



## Mummy~L

xxyjadexx said:


> Wahooo conmgrats, the 1st august baby!
> 
> my first tablet has been inserted! Wahooo x

Really hope things get moving quickly for you hun! Will be watching for your updates xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mummy~L said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry I have been away from this thread for quite a while!
> 
> I just wanted to update you, I had my baby this morning (1st August!) At 1.14am! Officially an august baby :)
> 
> My Yellow bump turned :pink: baby Darcie weighing in at 7lbs 11oz after an established labour of just 2 hours 29 minutes.
> 
> Me and OH in real shock as completely expected another boy, we had even taken to calling bump 'he'.
> 
> Anyway hope everyone else gets to meet their babies soon.
> 
> Happy August :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Whoop! Congrats hun, that's brilliant news! :)

Heather, those pictures are amazing! They are the best baby pictures I've ever seen. Love them!!

tjw- Glad you've passed that horrid kidney stone. Hope tomorrow goes well :)

Well tomorrow I will hopefully be holding my baby if things go to plan. I am so excited but scared. Been awake most of the night. Still having these horrid contractions and period pains. But I think they're mostly my fault because I'm so nervous for tomorrow. Will be updating on Facebook when he's here (or the hubby will if I can't get reception). But not sure whether I'll be able to get on BnB on my phone as it doesn't seem to like it. Will try though.

But HAPPY AUGUST everyone!!! Lets see all of those beautiful babies :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

xxyjadexx said:


> Wahooo conmgrats, the 1st august baby!
> 
> my first tablet has been inserted! Wahooo x

EEK! Fingers crossed for you :winkwink:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Mummy L :happydance:

Good luck today ProudMummy and Jade! 

How exciting!! Lots of little babies!!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations mummy L

Proudmommy and Jade good luck. 

Can't believe august is finally here, don't feel like I can say I'll be having a baby this month as knowing me I'll go right over and end up having a September baby. 

Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Tjw - hopefully now the stone is out you will feel better so u can enjoy your last few days! X


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations Mummy L!!! Fantastic news :)

Good luck Proudmommy and Jade. They seem to be coming thick and fast now it is upon us :) YEYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations on your daughter Mummy-L!!!

Good luck Jade and ProudMommy, will be waiting for news!!! :D

tjw - OUCH! lol, I'm sure that's worse than birth, stones aren't meant to come out of there, babies are meant to come out of the other one :haha:

Don't worry Stef, we'll wait for you!

I'm sitting very contented with a baby Louis wrapped up on me, and Joshua snuggled up after our breakfast. This is lovely! Full of love up North :D


----------



## Stef

Awwww Annie, i cant wait for days like that. Olivia seems very excited about having a little sister so hope she takes to her O.K

TJW - Ouchhh but hopefully you will now be feeling much much better

Kylarsmom, those pictures are fantastic!!!! 

Xx


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Mummy~L, have updated 1st post! :happydance:

Good luck Proudmommy and Jade :)


----------



## moomin_troll

i cant believe its august already!
this pregnancy has gone far too fast lol

well i went to put a load of washing in and there was a huge spider on the basket.....i managed to get a glass over the thing but i cant get rid of it lol im so scared of the bloody things, so now ive got a huge one under a glass on my floor :(

i need to buy a spider catcher


----------



## mothercabbage

Congratulations Mummy~L!!!:happydance:

Good luck Proudmommy and Jade.hope all goes well for both of your inductions today and tomorrow!:happydance:

:hugs: tjw...sounds nasty hope your ok! xx

asfm...tiny bit of "plug" again this morning, BH and slight period cramps when baby moves LOW! he is very low today, im walking like an idiot:dohh::haha:
:hugs: to all and HAPPY AUGUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abs07

Congrats mummyl!!! :)

Well....we should have our baby today too. Came in at midnight and just now got my epidural (God's gift to mankind btw). I'm only 4 cm but 100% effaced so it shouldn't be long now! I'll keep u all updated! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

abs07 said:


> Congrats mummyl!!! :)
> 
> Well....we should have our baby today too. Came in at midnight and just now got my epidural (God's gift to mankind btw). I'm only 4 cm but 100% effaced so it shouldn't be long now! I'll keep u all updated! :)

Good luck!! Xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

4 hours since the first tablet and nothing! I have a feeling this is gonna take a loooong time lol


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for updates :yipee: come on babies!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: xxxx


----------



## SarahC82

Hey ladies,

hope your all well - i haven't been on here for ages and completely forget as i've been so busy! Finally on Mat leave now and i've now got the time to catch up!

x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Mummy~L!! :) 

and Goodluck abs, Jade and Proudmummy!!! They're all comign at once now :haha: !!!! 

ahhhhhh can't believe it's August!!! :) I really want my baby now and I have a feeling he's staying put! No signs whatsoever! Apart from a lot of pressure, a burning sensation where his head rubs against my pubic bone when I walk, some plug and that's your lot! Come on baby Wilson - surely you've had enough of being in my belly now! hehe!!

Moomin - ahhh hate spiders too! I'd just leave it there until it dies (mean isn't it!)


----------



## moomin_troll

with zane running around i cant leave it so god knows what im going to do lol

after ive had corey im goin into hypnotherapy to get over my fear


----------



## Mummy~L

abs07 said:


> Congrats mummyl!!! :)
> 
> Well....we should have our baby today too. Came in at midnight and just now got my epidural (God's gift to mankind btw). I'm only 4 cm but 100% effaced so it shouldn't be long now! I'll keep u all updated! :)

Good luck Abs! Look forward to your updates xx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Abs! 

First day of August and 3 babies on the way already :happydance:


----------



## tjw

Good luck Abs :)


----------



## abs07

8am, 7 cm, 100% effaced, baby is head down and they just broke my water! :)


----------



## SarahC82

Good luck xx


----------



## moomin_troll

abs07 said:


> 8am, 7 cm, 100% effaced, baby is head down and they just broke my water! :)

things picked up quickly for me when i had my waters broken so thats good news. hope its not too much longer now :D


----------



## tjw

Wow!! Way to go Abs, you're doing great!! x


----------



## sequeena

It's all going on in here!! Good luck abs xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: abs!!! xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah! Come on abs!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Abs I am well jealous!! I am currently at a very disappointing 1cm! 
Just had my second tablet inserted along with a sweep and I can feel things starting to ache! So hopefully this tablet will be slightly more effective than the last! Xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

xxyjadexx said:


> Abs I am well jealous!! I am currently at a very disappointing 1cm!
> Just had my second tablet inserted along with a sweep and I can feel things starting to ache! So hopefully this tablet will be slightly more effective than the last! Xxx

that sucks :( 
are u able to walk around as that might help things along abit


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahhh jade that must be frustrating. do they have pineapple?! Get someone to get you a load


----------



## mothercabbage

xxyjadexx :dust:<--labour dust xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Yay abs!! So exciting :)

Jade- The first tablet never worked for me either (I've been induced twice) But after the second, things started fast! I hope this is the case for you. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## jennthompson

I can't believe all this action on the first day of August! It gives me hope that I will go soon too :).

Good luck to all you ladies, can't wait to read the updates!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I will get my oh 2 bring me some pineapple when he comes!


----------



## Stef

Good luck Abs, 

Jade hope things get moving soon. 

Ive had my consultant appointment today and it wasnt great! :( I hate to moan but im so scared of going through the same ending as I did with Olivia and it seems like thats the way its going to go.

After my last consultant appointment i felt much better about things but this one has brought me right back down again and those memories of the end of my pregnancy with Olivia have come flooding back.. My last appointment was with a dr under the consultant and this one was with the consultant herself.

Ill start with the positive, the consultant has gone against the MWs and has said that she dosent think the baby is a big baby at all. She confirmed again that LO wasnt engaged which I knew any way. 

I have opted for VBAC over an elective c-section but she now dosent want to see me for 4 weeks, because its a bank holiday Monday the clinic is closed and therefore I now have to wait 4.5 weeks and go up to L&D to see her. She hasnt said that this will be an induction day either, just for the usual examination and at my last appointment they had said they would start sweeps at 40 weeks which obviously isnt going to happen until im almost 42 weeks.

I dont have much faith in going into labor, i know every pregnancy is different but I just have that feeling that it just isnt going to happen again, I had 5 attempts at induction with Olivia all of which failed and I was taken for an emcs at 42+1, I never responded to being induced at all. 

I feel totally fed up, so my next apt is 31st August, guess i'll be having a september baby. (sorry I sound like a brat but im so uncomfortable i was just wanting an end in sight and I havent got one)

I dunno if its hormones but all ive done since ive got back is cry :cry:

xx


----------



## hannpin

COngrats Mummy L, welcome Darcie, the 1st official Aug baby xxx


----------



## tjw

Aw Stef :hugs: can't you see someone else in the meantime and ask for a sweep? 4wks is a LONG time to wait between apts at this stage! :hugs:


----------



## Jodie.82

good luck everyone with their LO´s on the way :happydance:

aw stef, do they know why you didnt go into labour with DD? were your dates wrong at all and maybe she just wasnt ready? I can understand your frustration thats a long time to wait

we went for a scan today with the MW there and baby is head down thank god! but not engaged anymore as I knew from the fact that I can walk again without all the pain I had before ..she said I need to go back to my 2 hours walking in the mountains or town every day! get baby enagaged! the cord was around the babys neck once which really worried me, but MW said 1 in 4 of her births are like that and its not a problem for her at all now that she knows


----------



## Stef

Jodie, they have no idea why I didnt go into labor and why after 5 attempts at induction it wasn't successful either :shrug:

tjw - I see my midwife next Tuesday at 38 weeks so going to mention it to her then, the 31st is my next consultant appointment, I have to have my bloods taken at 39 weeks as my iron was low so they put me on iron tablets so im going to make sure she will see me the following week and hopefully do a sweep at 40 weeks. 

Ive had a cold shower once Olivia went to bed and had some me time and feel a little better about it. I could be stressing over nothing... I could (please please please) go into labor naturally somewhere near my due date. 

Xx


----------



## Jodie.82

aw it must annoying to not know but could have been a complete one off? :hugs:
so you might surprise yourself and go into labour nearer your due date, you have a few weeks yet, I hope you do and glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Jade and Abs!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!

Congrats MummyL!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Still no baby for me! :( 
Waiting 4 the Dr to come and do another sweep, I'm exhausted! 
Praying todays the day!

Good luck every1 else hope your all well!

Xxx


----------



## tjw

Good luck ladies x 

I'll be out all day today but will check on my phone for update every now and then and will update first post when I get home tonight xx


----------



## Stef

Oh no jade... Hope that you don't have much longer before your holding LO. 

I'm full term today!! At last. :shock:

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

happy full term stef:happydance: xxx
:hugs: xxyjadexx hope you have some progress soon :flower: xxx
asfm, a few pains during the night that died off when i went to pee, nothing as of yet today not even a BH..some one told me here that they let us go 2 week over befor inducing...that means if i go 2 weeks over ill be a september mum! ..:cry: i want my baby this month!:hissy: xxxxxx


----------



## Stef

Me too Mothercabbage. My consultant dosent even want to see me until 31st August I'll be 8 days over by then. 

I dont want to go 2 weeks over again, last time 15 days over due with 5 attempts at induction really got me down in the dumps. Ill be serving little lady and eviction notice soon. Dunno how but ill be having firm words. :haha:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

well let me warn you, no self inducing tips work unless your body is ready...people say "i tried them to give me something to do whilst waiting"...all they do is piss you off b/c they dont work!:growlmad: i know ive tried..walking,curry,bouncing on ball, blah blah blah...im just depressed now...should have just realised :baby: will come when he is ready!...why do i wanna rush the little fella:awww:..stoopid mothercabbage!!:haha:


----------



## Stef

Im not going to be trying any self inducing methods to be honest, been there last time, Its just damned annoying isnt it... Im hopefully going to be using PMA, so far my PMA has gone for a walk so need it back.

I just don't want to need that last consultant appointment, however it was supposed to be the 29th but as its bank holiday the clinic isn't on so she wants to see me on L&D and have some one bleep her when I arrive so I may just refuse to leave if i need that appointment. They will be calling security for the crazy lady that wont leave. :haha:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: "somebody call security" :rofl:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations Mummy L :happydance:

Thinking of you Jade you must be exhausted. I hope you have had the baby by now. :hugs:

Any news on Abs yet?

AFM well I must be the first August mum to go over I am now +1 :nope:
I had my regular appt this morning at hospital good news is that I am now 2/5 doc also decided to give me stretch and sweep while I was there. OMG how bloody uncomfortable is that!!!:nope: dont want to go through that again!!! Good news is Doc says that it is all very soft and that she thinks it will be happening in the nx week defo wont need to be induced she thinks.:happydance:


----------



## Stef

Ive not seen anything about Abs anywhere. 

Sunshine, at least its looking promising that you wont need to be induced. Lets hope the sweep gets things moving for you.

Well ive pulled my finger out and blown up my birthing ball. I will get this Lo in the right position. Well when i can get on it. Its been claimed by my 3 YO. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes constantly attacking my birthing ball :dohh:


----------



## Stef

Haha bless him! 

Olivia does roly polys on my bloody ball :dohh: she leans against it with all her body weight and rolls right over with it. 

Im thinking I might have to find a 'safe place' for it during the day and just get it down when she is in bed. lol

xx


----------



## abs07

She's here!!!!! :)

Ashlyn Joy born 8/1/11 at 11:13am
7 pounds 9 ounces, 20 inches long

We're all doing great! I'll post my pics and birth story when we get home tomorrow, it takes too long on my Blackberry :)

Thanks for all the well wishes - and good luck to everyone else as we go through August! :)


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Abs, Cant wait to see pics and read your birth story!! 

XX


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations Abs, lovely name great weight. can't wait to see her.

Quick question. I have slight bleeding after Stretch and sweep is this normal?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Abs!!! Can't wait to see piccies!! xxx


----------



## Stef

Sunshine girl - I never had any bleeding myself with my first but seen a few posts in third tri over these last few weeks about slight bleeding after a sweep and when they have phoned L&D they have said it to be normal but perhaps give them a call just incase and make sure the info thats been related on here is OK

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Abs!! What a beautiful name.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Thanks Stef seems to have calmed down, if it comes back I will phone them.


----------



## moomin_troll

its actualy quiet common for a sweep to cause bleeding because ur cervix is so sensitive. just stick ur feet up and relax abit till the bleeding stops


----------



## jett

Congratulations Abs!


----------



## jennthompson

Congrats Abs!


----------



## mothercabbage

Congratulations Abs!:happydance: xxxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats abs! Lovely name!

Sunshine girl I had a sweep yesterday and bled a bit, wasn't a lot but the mw said its perfectly normal unless its a lot of blood, I only had a bit when I went for a wee! 

Well this induction seems to have been a complete failure! Had a 3rd tablet inserted this morning and it did nothing! I was in so much pain last night after the 2nd tablet but that all stopped! They are resting me for tonight and starting it all again tomorrow! I feel so sore from all the tablets, cervix checks and sweeps! Hopefully tomorrow will be the day! 

Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## emz_x

Hi, just thought I'd update that I had Ethan on 18th July. He weighed 5lbs 14 oz and is such a lovely little baby. I've already posted my birth story with a photo of him, so look up my posts if you'd like to read it :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats abs and emz :) :)

And jade - you must be knackered!! :( hope something starts soon!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats emz x


----------



## AuntBug

Oh, hang in there Jade :hugs:

Congrats emz!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Emz

well had a good bounce on the ball earlier when Olivia was distracted making fairies, going to have another go when she is in bed later 

xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

I think my whole mucus plug just fell out, the whole thing! It was disgusting! I'm so happy though! Hopefully if there isn't that barrier the tablets will be more effective tomorrow, wishful thinking maybe lol x


----------



## Stef

eugh sounds lovely. Lol. I hope that tomorrow is your turn Jade I really do. I went through a similar experience when i was induced last time and its not fun being sat on the ward bored when all round you are people having babies. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

youd think they would get the hint and realise ur body isnt ready to go into labour yet :( but hopefuly something will happen tomorrow for u jade


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Abs, Emz, and also MissDior who has posted on fb :happydance:
First post has been updated :)

Good luck for tomorrow Jade!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I love looking at the first page as it fills up!


----------



## sequeena

I am so happy to see the front page start to fill :dance:


----------



## abs07

Good luck jade - I'm thinking of you! Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## hannpin

Congrats Emz welcome baby Ethan xxx


----------



## hannpin

Welcome baby Ashlyn... well done Abs xxx


----------



## hannpin

MissDior congratulations welcome little Caylem xxx


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations to all new arrivals and families :)

You're making me all excited!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Been lying down all afternoon, bleeding stopped after sweep. Cramps all over belly have been going on all day so hopefully the sweep might kick start something off...


----------



## Vivienne

Flippin Heck it's all happening in here now!!!
Congrats to all the mummies and happy birthday to all the babies :happydance:

Not a lot going on here. :shrug: Going to go over 40 weeks I reckon, but at least it'll be heading for spring then.

Keep them coming girls and plenty of piccies!


----------



## jennthompson

Had my 38 week appt today and I'm really frustrated. My OBGYN is out of town so I saw a very rude midwife who informed me she doesn't see me going into labor anytime soon. She said next tues I will be given an induction date and when i asked why she got defensive. I told them i don't want an induction right at 40 weeks if there is no medical reason and they basically acted like I was being difficult. I really hope something happens for me this week. 

As for all you ladies giving birth, Congrats!! I can't wait to read all about it. Xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Emz , Abs and Missdior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodie.82

congratulations abs and miss dior!! looking forward to story and pics
congrats emz!
aw jade are you on your own in there? I hope something is happening now

I went walking an hour and half today but nothing going on apart from im shattered and my pelvis hurts! going to try and do loads of walking everyday but not doing any of the old wives tales.
love seeing all the babies being updated! I want to be next!


----------



## xxyjadexx

sunshinegirl said:


> Been lying down all afternoon, bleeding stopped after sweep. Cramps all over belly have been going on all day so hopefully the sweep might kick start something off...



Good Luck!!! Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

jennthompson said:


> Had my 38 week appt today and I'm really frustrated. My OBGYN is out of town so I saw a very rude midwife who informed me she doesn't see me going into labor anytime soon. She said next tues I will be given an induction date and when i asked why she got defensive. I told them i don't want an induction right at 40 weeks if there is no medical reason and they basically acted like I was being difficult. I really hope something happens for me this week.
> 
> As for all you ladies giving birth, Congrats!! I can't wait to read all about it. Xx

That's terrible! God for you for saying no! Wonder why she is in such a hurry! X


----------



## jennthompson

They told me they don't like anyone to go over 40 wks as baby would be too big. I asked how they could know that since they have done nothing to check how big baby is. That's when things got quite tense and she told me she "would bet money" that I get induced by 40 wks. I really don't want to deal with that midwife again. She was hateful.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just had 4th tablet inserted and I am now at 2cm!! Wahooo! Exciting stuff! Never thought I would be happy 2 hear I was only 2 cm dilated but it shows progress since yesterday! X


----------



## Mummy~L

Jade that is great news! Just so pleased there is some progress now! Fingers crossed that today is the day :) xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jenn - sorry you had such a bad appt :( if you really don't want to be induced at 40 weeks - they can't force you can they?

Jade - yay!!! Hopefully you'll have your bubba by the end of today :)


----------



## xLisax

Wow, so much going on in here! Its so exciting hearing about all of the new arrivals..CONGRATULATIONS to all you new mummys! :yipee:

My little lady is giving me no sign shes ready to budge :( Think Im gunna be here next week still :haha:

Off to geek at the front page!! :D

x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Congrats to all the new mummies & babies!

Think I'll still be here a while.. bump hasn't dropped, not engaged, no braxton hicks..!


----------



## tjw

Good luck Jade, glad there is some progress for you hon x

Jenn, no one can force you honey, well done for standing your ground x


----------



## Stef

Good luck Jade. 

Jenn - she sounds awful but you did right to stand your ground. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

jade that is good news! atleast now they will be able to break ur waters and labour started within 15 mins for me when my waters were broken.

afm the engaging pains today are killing me, they were this strong when i was in early labour with zane so i could be the start of something for me but im not counting on him turning up anytime soon lol

it was so much easier last time being pregnant with zane because i could veg out by myself, now ive got a very strong almost 3 yr old pulling me about lol


----------



## Stef

This child of mine is going to have me hairless by the end of the day!!

So far, since getting up at 8am, we have had; Tantrum because she cant sit on top of the birthing ball with out falling off, play dough all over my rug/carpet because she couldnt keep it on the plastic mat, a paddy because her guitar dosent make the noise she wants it to, a paddy about the trousers i asked her to put on, and i bet this is just the start... yet yesterday she was lovely!! 

Every time I start to try tidy up or pack my hospital bag shes doing something she shouldnt be. I really think when this next baby is a little older is going to be a blessing as Olivia just dosent seem to like to play on her own, she would rather be getting under my feet whilst im cleaning. 

Going to take her out later to feed the ducks at the park but for now I have things to do and almost feel like giving them up as a bad job!!! Arghh!!

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

zane drives me nuts everyday hahaha i cant wait for corey to be older already so they can play together. zane will go off and play by himself but somedays he just wants to pull me everywhere, like today and its killing me.

cant wait till i dont have a bump so i can keep up with him


----------



## Stef

Haha. Know what you mean, i go to move after her and end up 10 miles behind. Its worse in the town when shes ran off and im trying to catch up and get through people with a great bloody belly.

Its rare that Olivia will play on her own, though I really wish she would some days so I could get stuff done. She has a garden full of toys which she never touches unless she has some one else to play with which isnt very often at all cos I dont know any one with children around her so its only on the occasion that the boy from next door plays with her but hes 5 so dosent always want to play with a 3 YO

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont have any friends close that have children either so i always feel guilty. zane will often go off to his playroom and watch a dvd and ignore me for afew hours. and he doesnt want me touching his toys haha so i cant play with him im expected to sit there and watch lol 

altho today hes trying to get me into his playden...i cant even fit thru the door hahaha
at the weekends if his dad wasnt playing with his car hed always play rough with zane and they would have tickle fights, so me trying to do that without zane kicking my bump is impossible.

hes got a slide and swing (he wont go on the swing as its not a baby one) but i hate the garden weve got now so he doesnt go out there much.

im determined to get fit after ive had corey so i can keep up with 2 boys, im so unfit


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh ladies I know how you feel! Yes he's a lot younger but since he came back from his nan's on Saturday I've had 4 days of bad behaviour (ie hitting, scratching and pinching) and tantrums over EVERYTHING! I can't leave the room as he screams even though he can see me at all times and I can't Hoover cause it scares him :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

i was like u charlie, i wouldnt hoover or leave the room because zane would scream so in the end i just let him scream and he stopped. altho hes still not a fan of the hoover lol

ive found no matter what age when they come back from granmas they will be devils lol

the engaging pains have got really bad, it felt like this when early labour started with zane, but for me that lasted for ages. im just dreading looking after zane while going thru it


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah what's with that?? I think the nan's clearly spoil them and they don't like being told no when they get back :haha: 

Yeah not looking forward to early labour with a small child to look after either! Like you said you could veg about first time around - don't really have a choice now


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have another little monster over here! :haha: He's not been too bad today, was a proper tyke yesterday, I was pulling my hair out! He knows right and wrong but is really pushing his boundaries at the moment. At least I can say, so far, he's been really great with Louis, he wants to hug him and gives him toys! But it's hard, really hard. Like when they both poo at the same time, or Joshua is being naughty and I have a baby on my boob. I'm sure we'll get used to it but they're not lying when they say it's hard work! I'm so tired, Louis is asleep but I can't just join him like I did first time round. It's not been too bad over night as I've been sleeping with Louis, and feeding him kind of half conscious but it's not great sleep as you're always aware of the baby next to you. I might get my Mum over soon to watch Joshua so I can sleep with Louis a bit during the day.

My little saga of this morning should make you smile - I had to run out into the front street to retrieve my 4 dogs that had broken out of their run and were on the road, but little did I realise I had forgotten do put my boob back in, Louis was on one and the other was just hanging out there! I'd slammed the door to stop Joshua following me so had to go round the back, wasn't till I got back in I realised what I'd done! What a sight!!! Thank god all dogs were OK and returned easily, I blame my DH, he fed them last night and mustn't have locked the run properly :/ Grrrrr!!!!

OK after all that, some cuteness...

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00905-1.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC00907-1.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

oooopsie ~:blush: :haha:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Annie love the pics.

I went out for lunch today to TGI's. Its Hubby birthday on friday I have a feeling I will be in hospital by then so celebrated today. Still cramping on and of today since sweep yesterday and still having little more blood so hopefully signs are good. I just been out for a long walk and was bouncing on ball for an hour before. After walk my fingers was so tight with swelling i had to run my hands under freezing water to reduce them. MUCH BETTER NOW.

Jade hope things have progressed with you and hoping this silence means your little one has arrived now.

TJW good luck for tomorrow (it is tomorrow isn't it?)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, that is a funny story! Your baby Louis has as much hair as my Kendon :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just saw on FB proudmommy had her baby =) =) =)


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes been driving me crazy :dohh: moaning and pulling me all bloody day and it feels like corey is going to fall out of my ass so im not in the best of moods.....
my mum thought she would then make jokes about when i can and cant go into labour, i just felt like telling her to f off.

:growlmad:


----------



## Stef

moomin_troll said:


> zanes been driving me crazy :dohh: moaning and pulling me all bloody day and it feels like corey is going to fall out of my ass so im not in the best of moods.....
> my mum thought she would then make jokes about when i can and cant go into labour, i just felt like telling her to f off.
> 
> :growlmad:

Know what you mean, ive had one of those days too, tho my LO is not engaged but still feel like im hauling a small elephant on my front. Im so hot and restless now too and really need to tidy up but cant bring myself to do it just yet. :(

Congratulations ProudMommy xx


----------



## moomin_troll

ive also already started to get the u in labour messages and its not even my due date. so i can tell im going to get very annoyed this time around.

ive got housework to do too :/


----------



## CharlieKeys

Annie - love that first pic!!! That's so adorable :) and :haha: did anyone see your boob hanging out? Lol I'd have been so embarrassed!

Sunshinegirl - Oooh I hope you pop soon :) Not long until Friday and love tgis!! :) can't wait for one of their cocktails!! 

Moomin - the heat doesn't help either :( but Henry's the same he's pushing so far down that it actually feels like he's half way out already!! Hehe! Hope you're feeling a bit happier now!

Oh and with the labour texts - mil just text me saying "we're still waiting for your call!" well yeah cause that's gonna hurry him out :haha:


CONGRATS Heather :)


----------



## moomin_troll

well zanes in bed so im sat on here and the pains keep taking my breath away, i still think corey is back to back because my back is killing me.

if i get one more text asking if im in labour im going to ignore them or text bk saying yeah sorry i had him last week! people can be so bloody annoying


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats proudmommy!!!

Still no baby for me, sigh!! :(


----------



## moomin_troll

xxyjadexx said:


> Congrats proudmommy!!!
> 
> Still no baby for me, sigh!! :(

good luck for tomorrwo when they break ur waters! im sure things will start soon after that


----------



## Stef

I still havent brought myself to do the housework, im being a lazy sweaty slob. I cant get my body temp back down at all. Had 2 showers already today as I just feel yuk!!

Eugh at the labor texts, I remember them last time round i felt like texting saying f off, doubt ill get any this time though, once my friends realised what having a baby does to your (social) life they soon faded out. 

Hope those pains progress into something for you moomin, must be exhausting having pains as well as running after a LO all day and im exhasted enough with just the running after Olivia and no pains. 

Annie - Arghhh at the booby flashing. I think I would have died once i realised. :rofl: I do remember when I had Olivia my neighbours had knocked to see if i wanted anything from morrisons and i opened the door and was stood chatting for 10 mins at least and when i looked down after shutting the door my top was soaked. forgot to put any pads in my bra :dohh:

jade - Sorry to hear that :(

Well tomorrow I have planned to do lots, we havent started the nursery yet so that the first thing, then my hospital bag, id like DH to cut the grass, front and back then after all that it will probs be time to pick little lady up from nursery. And thank goodness she is in nursery or I would get naff all done. Im really pleased its hubbys last day into day though, he works 3 on 3 off but he goes out at 08:50am and isnt home til almost 10:45pm 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i lost 99% of my so called mates when i was about 8 months pregnant with zane. people really can be disgusting.
im hoping these pains dont last as long as they did with zane and they do become something soon but im not holding my breath. my craving is ice so thats keeping me cool hahaha


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Proudmommy.

Jade you must be exhausted and fed up. Fingers crossed you will progress quickly soon.

I am not getting alot of people bothering me cos I told them mid August even though I was due on the 1st.

Every time I ring my mum though you can here the disappointment saying oh I thought you were ringing to tell me you in labour.


----------



## Stef

They can you're right. Makes you realise alot about people... But cant help feeling lonely alot of the time especially when Chris is at work, I dont even really have any one I could pop out for coffee with once a week or what ever. :(

How long did you get those pains with your first. 

I dont have any cravings, I didnt last time either. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im used to being by myself as oh was in the army so would be away alot. 

i was in early labour with zane for 2 weeks before they broke my waters, so i had these pains constantly for 2 weeks which was lovely! im hoping not to have the same again


----------



## jennthompson

I think we are all getting to the point where LO can't get here soon enough and like the rest of you I am sick to death of the texts and calls. I feel like telling them if they didnt give a damn enough to be in touch with me before August than not to bother now. I think my mom and OH are afraid of me at this point which really doesn't bother me at all either.


----------



## Stef

I think its partly because all of my family and 2 and abit hours away too so i cant just pop in my mums etc for a cuppa and my inlaws... well I may as well not exist to them. 

xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

We should hook up for a coffee Stef! I'm in Gosforth, where are you?


----------



## Stef

That would be good. For my sins, i'm in Darlington.

xx


----------



## tjw

Congrats Proudmommy!! Have updated first post!! :)

My turn tomorrow ladies!! OMG I'm excited!!!! Can't believe the next time I sign into bnb I'd have had my son!!! :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Not exactly round the corner, but if you fancy a trip we could hook up sometime :D Let the rugrats run around somewhere!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Crikey tjw! That's very exciting :D Are you nervous about the op?


----------



## moomin_troll

hope it all goes well tjw and that ur oh is ready to help u while u recover from the section.

its so weird when u have a date that u will have ur baby by x


----------



## Stef

Mark&Annie said:


> Not exactly round the corner, but if you fancy a trip we could hook up sometime :D Let the rugrats run around somewhere!

Yes definitely once LO has arrived, will be nice. Im often newcastle way to be honest, im a little addicted to shopping in Eldon square and frequently visit the metro centre 

xx


----------



## Stef

TJW how exciting!!! All the best for the morning and hope you recover quickly from the c-section ..

xx


----------



## jennthompson

Good luck tjw! How exciting :)


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Proudmommy!!

Good luck tomorrow tjw, I'm sure e erything will go smoothly :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck tjw!!

As for me... may just have a due date baby :flower:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck tjw! Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck Tjw xx

Sequeena - hope something is happening for you :D

Jade - how's it going today??

Congrats to any new mummies xxx


----------



## sequeena

Been having a bloody show for 13 hours, contractions are about 10-12 minutes apart and are in my back mostly. Really hope he'll be a due date baby!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ooooo good luck squeena!!! Sounds like someones ready to make an appearance!


----------



## Vivienne

I'm aiming to be the last for August, as all babies in my family have been late!


----------



## Stef

Sequeena good luck!!! 

Eeek at all the babies already and it's only the 4th. So exciting xx


----------



## AuntBug

Oh, exciting sequeena. Good luck!


----------



## eandc123

I think i've lost track so to all those i haven't said it to...... Congratulations :) 

And i think sequeena and tjw are the ladies i'm wishing Good luck x

No definet signs for me. A few pains here and there. BH getting stronger and an increase in CM (sorry if tmi) and my boobies are getting bigger. I've got a feeling i'm going to be a milk machine!


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats Proudmommy!!:happydance:

Good luck today tjw:yipee:

squeena...hows things with you?? :hugs:

asfm...nothing exciting to report, MW app tomorrow, then sweep on 19th!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## eandc123

Do your midwives/doctors just tell you they are going to do a sweep or do you have to ask for it? I'm not seeing my midwife until next tuesday and I have a feeling she might just book an appointment for a another week after that. Do you think if I ask her on tuesday she might do one there and then or should I ask in advance or do they generally leave you a little longer if it is your first?


----------



## xsarahbellax

My next midwife appointment is at 40 weeks & I'm pretty sure they won't sweep til 41 weeks at my surgery :-(


----------



## SarahC82

Im the same - they won't do a sweep here until 41 weeks - its just seems ages away!


Good Luck tjw and sequeena x


----------



## mothercabbage

i had to wait until 41 weeks(12 year ago) with my daughter but when i had my son (2 year ago) she offered at 40 weeks:happydance:...so ive asked in advance if i could have one...hope it works!! they did last times...baby the next day! xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I've got a midwife coming round in an hour to check me over. Contractions have gone to 4 minutes xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: are you having a home birth?? xx


----------



## sequeena

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: are you having a home birth?? xx

Oh I wish! No I'll be going into hospital when the time comes x


----------



## moomin_troll

thats good a mw is coming to u to check u over...ive never heard of that before :)

hope the contractions pick up and that thomas is a due date baby.

corey doesnt feel so low down today so i think hes come up abit, which makes looking after zane easier but doesnt say much about me having him anytime soon lol
i was going to take zane out to buy corey a present and me some feeding bras but its p*ssing it down so i dont quiet fancy it lol


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun xx labour ward said I was better off getting my community midwife to come out first as I'm about half an hour - 45 minutes away from them. Whatever as long as I get seen and told it is labour and not wind :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i felt baby super low after my bouncing last night but now he doesnt feel as low either :growlmad: i suppose we just have to be patient....:hissy: weather crappy :rain: here too, stuck indoors with a monstrous 2 year old and a birthing ball for company..OH just left for work an hour ago...BORED!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes gone off to his playroom so im alone right now on here hahaha altho this morning hes pretended to be a baby, a super hero and now a pirate

because corey was so low yesterday i went on my birthing ball and omg it killed me, he was really digging down lol

im not getting a sweep this time, last time the mw came to me but this one expects me to go to her(fuck that) every appointment ive had with her shes late n its not fair on zane waiting 50 mins in a boring waiting room. just so they can say oh yeah u should go soon and then nothing


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck sequeena!!

I'm just waiting 4 a room 2 become available on the labour ward and then I'm off to have my waters broken :)


----------



## AuntBug

Wow Jade, you must be exhausted! I hope your LO makes a quick appearance today!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I'm still waiting for them to call me up to the labour ward, I feel like I'm awaiting the death sentence!


----------



## moomin_troll

hope they dont keep u waiting much longer! when i went in to have my waters broken i had to call in first to make sure they had the room for me...then they left me for 2 hours and took my bed :dohh:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Good luck Jade.

Fingers crossed squeena that it won't be too long for you.

AFM I have been having really strong low cramps for the past hour. I am hoping that this is the beginning. I haven't had them around my back yet but they are really strong over my bump. I am bouncing on my ball and rocking it is helping. As this is my first I am not sure if this is it or just a false alarm. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Could be! I've never felt any contractions in my back :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hellooooo all!!! 
Thanks to everyone who has congratulated me. Came out of hospital today with my little boy. He's gorgeous!!
The labour was so very long and painful, but so very worth it in the end.
Here he is, our little Joshua born yesterday weighing 7 lb 11 oz. 
Will try and get a birth story wrote up soon. 
Hope everyone else is ok and congrats to those who have had their babies and all the best tjw, Jade and everyone else who are due so soon, you're all doing great! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







J.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jennthompson

Congrats ProudMommy! What a beautiful little one you have :). Can't wait to hear your story. xx

Also I just noticed how much he looks like your pic on the side....wow! My girls never seemed to look at birth like they did in the u/s pic!


----------



## moomin_troll

are the pains building up and a regular time apart?
i had all my contractions in my back with zane and the pain radiated from the bottom centre out


----------



## sunshinegirl

Yeah pain starts low and goes up and out to sides. I would say they are about every 15-20 mins at the moment. Just rang silver star the specialist unit I under cos of my epilepsy there line closes at 5.30pm. She says sounds like it and to have a bath take paracetamol if pain gets worse. If I want more pain relief to ring labour ward or if my contractions get to 5 mins apart. It also feels like I wanna go to loo all the time and not for a wee ;0)).

Proudmommy pic is so cute x x


----------



## moomin_troll

if u try for the loo dont push too hard hahaha!

a bath in early labour can slow ur contractions down, keep active but also rest and go about things if u can. sitting around waiting for labour to kick in is so boring


----------



## sunshinegirl

oh ok then I will give that a miss then, don't want to slow it down. I have been on my ball since it started. walking up and down stairs and cleaning. Thinking if this is it I need house clean to bring her back too. lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo :happydance: another one starting!! :yipee: best wishes sunshine girl..:happydance:

proudmommy...he is gorgeous! look forward to that birth story!...:happydance:


asfm...lower belly ache,...had BH whilst on ball earlier but they have stopped now...just like an AF style ache:shrug: dont think its labour, just had a nap in an uncomfy position! :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Stef

Evening :hi:

Proudmummy, he is gorgeous and yay for being able to go home. Cant wait to read your birth story. 

Sunshine Girl - Hope things progress quickly for you. Lol at all the cleaning, im the same though i clean and my daughter messes everything up again. 

Well today I have made a bloody good start on the nurser if i do say so myself. I still need to paint though but as the wardrobe hasnt been deleieverd yet it wont be so difficult as the room is pretty bare apart from the cot & a few bits and bobs.

Keep getting funny pains today but I think its wind :blush: :haha:

xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Both our NCT course leader & the midwife that took our NHS antenatal class told us that a bath in early labour is good for pain relief & won't slow contractions down. For some reason though, getting in a birthing pool too early can have that effect though, which is why they don't let you get in til how ever many cms.. 5, 7? I forget!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats again Proudmommy! He is lush!!! 

As far as bath/pool go, what I understand is that it relaxes you - anxiety leading to production of a lot of adrenaline can slow labour down. If your contractions are true, no amount of hot water is going to make them go away!

As for the pool, I was also told, it's your pool, get in it whenever the fook you like!!


----------



## Stef

I really hope I go into spontaneous labor and they use the new monitoring equipment they have and let me use the pool. Because i have to be continuously monitored id hate to be confined to the bloody bed, but the lady at the vbac clinic told me about the new equipment they have... knowing my luck some body else will be using it!!

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

its something to do with the level of water i think but ive been told not to get into my birthing pool till my doulas there as things can move very fast lol if im past 5cm

ive started to get back pains but i dont think its anything other then just feel like the size of a house running after a sprog lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh I got told as well to take a bath to help the contractions along/to relax?

I didn't want a waterbirth but am thinking if it's hot then I might have to take advantage :haha: Then again if it's hot - everyone else will probably have the same idea!!!

and pfffft Due date tomorrow :( STill no signs of my little boy :(


----------



## moomin_troll

the water in the pool is around 37 degrees so not hot but might be nice seen as ur body temp rises during labour.

im getting some serious back pains so im going to tidy my front room and then jump in the bath and see what happens


----------



## xLisax

D-Day tommorow for me too, no sign of baby girl budging :hissy: :( Pffft! x


----------



## sunshinegirl

I decided it might be a long night that I went for a nap, while I was still could. Half an hour ago I woke up pains are still there but no closer together yet. I think its defo gonna be a long nt unless things speed up soon 

I will try a bath later though see what happens x


----------



## moomin_troll

ule be better off getting some sleep, early labour can last awhile :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep moomin's right - try and get as much rest/sleep as you can! :) I hope it speeds up for you!!


----------



## moomin_troll

i say sleep but dont take my own advice lol i was suposed to be bathed and in bed for 10 tonight lol


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck SunshineGirl - hope this is it for you and it progresses nice and quickly!


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey everyone! Congrats on the beautiful babies so far!

AFM, Just a quick update:
Had my 38 week appointment this morning. Baby is doing great, but shows no sign of coming, AT ALL. I had a check and my doctor said, "wow. but not in a good way." my cervix is extremely high and closed. Doc recommended more walking and more intercourse, lol. The walking I can do, but I am not so sure about the sex, as my hubby has already said about 2 weeks ago that it is too difficult and he would rather wait until after I have the baby (at this rate, that is if I ever have this baby). 

In other news, I spoke to my mom on the phone to tell her how the appointment went. Her response was rather discouraging, "that's not uncommon in our family, after 10 hours of pitocin I was only dilated to 2 cm." So since the appointment I have been feeling kind of down, worried that I am going to be way overdue and end up with a c-section. Thats not the end of the world, but I am getting so tired of being pregnant... :(


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies well I am still at home. This is taking for ever to progress. At least I have had sleep now. Ready for another day. Come on baby i READY NOW. ;0))


----------



## hannpin

Congrats proudmummy26... welcome to the world Joshua xxxx


----------



## sequeena

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey Ladies well I am still at home. This is taking for ever to progress. At least I have had sleep now. Ready for another day. Come on baby i READY NOW. ;0))

I'm the same as you xx day 2 of labour! Let's get things moving!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

if ur in early labour then it might help to go and get some clary sage, u can burn it in a oil burner, sniff it off a tissue or rub it on ur bump (using another oil such as vit e) and that can help build up contractions


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> if ur in early labour then it might help to go and get some clary sage, u can burn it in a oil burner, sniff it off a tissue or rub it on ur bump (using another oil such as vit e) and that can help build up contractions

Thanks hun I will buy some today :) They were coming thick and fast yesterday and then went to 23 minutes :growlmad: they're building up again though so just trying to keep busy.


----------



## moomin_troll

thats the best thing u can do is go about life as normal but also rest too as if things suddenly build up u dont want to be too tired.


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> thats the best thing u can do is go about life as normal but also rest too as if things suddenly build up u dont want to be too tired.

I found that out yesterday. I started losing bloody show at 6pm on Wednesday and got reaaallly excited. Started having pains about 9-10pm and stayed up all night with them, they didn't even get to 4 minutes apart until around 9am the next day then by 2pm they'd spaced out again so I was knackered from having no sleep. Not making the same mistake again!!


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> thats the best thing u can do is go about life as normal but also rest too as if things suddenly build up u dont want to be too tired.
> 
> I found that out yesterday. I started losing bloody show at 6pm on Wednesday and got reaaallly excited. Started having pains about 9-10pm and stayed up all night with them, they didn't even get to 4 minutes apart until around 9am the next day then by 2pm they'd spaced out again so I was knackered from having no sleep. Not making the same mistake again!!Click to expand...

the night before i was induced i was up all night with iregular contractions so got no sleep, i felt like crap! 
hope ur labour kicks in soon and u dont have a drawn out shitty early labour like i had with zane, little git just didnt want to come out lol 

if only we could all just be given a date and be told u will go into labour on this date it would be so much easier haha


----------



## sunshinegirl

Its so frustrating that they build up like that then slow down. Mine got up to every 14 mins then when I woke up this morning they were practically gone. I have walked all over the place today to maybe kick start them all up again. Tomorrow I will get some clary sage if nothing happens today. Sequeena hope you are progressing quicker than me x x


----------



## sequeena

I so wish we knew what date they would come as clearly due dates are useless!!

No sunshine still not progressing :( walked round town and had them every 7 minutes then disappeared. Sat in a cafe and has one big one lasting a minute and nothing since :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hey everyone, I EVENTUALLY had my little boy, I am exhausted!!! Shall write a birth story when I get home x


----------



## sequeena

Oh jayde you luck bugger, congrats!


----------



## Mark&Annie

YAY JADE!!!! Can't wait to read your story, will put kettle on before hand :lol:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Jade, I am so jealous even though I know you been days waiting x x x

I hate curry so just ordered a hot chilli chinese, maybe that will help.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies recently, and good luck to those in early labour now, hopefully it won't be too long.

I'm just off for a swim, I've read that breaststroke is good for turning back-to-back babies, which is handy, as it's the only stroke I can do!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats to TJW! Did I miss any other babies being born??


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh Congrats Jade!!


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

Congratulations Jade, cant wait to read your story.

Sequeena and sunshine girl, hope its not too muchy longer before things move along abit for you. :thumbup:

As for me, nothing pregnancy or labour related but.... I got an interview today for voluntry work at my local hospital which I need to secure a place in uni, that is of course they consider my application and i get to the interview stage. apply for uni in september. Yikes. Although im at college and considered a 'mature student' seems really scary to be going back to being a student full time as it means giving up my job etc where as presently im only part time at college so was still working full time too. 

My interview is on the 16th so a week on Tues. 

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Yay!! Congratulation Jade :dance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats TJW and Jade!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats TJW and Jade!! :) :)


----------



## jennthompson

Congrats Jade!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Jade! Glad you finally have your baby boy!

Good luck to the ladies in early labour, really hope you aren't kept waiting to much longer x


----------



## AuntBug

I can't remember if I congratulated you yet tjw, babies are being born left and right and it's such a crazy time. So if not, congratulations!


----------



## xLisax

Congratulations Tjw and Jade! :dance: :hugs:

1 Day Overdue here, in a cranky mood already! :haha: Nothing going on :( & the amount of texts and calls Im getting asking if baby is here is unreal...do they really think we'd keep it a secret? :dohh:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats TJW and Jade!! :happydance: loving all these babies coming..lets have a few more today, i read a few ladies are showing labour signs...wish it was me but im just stuck with low pressure and BH :cry: come on pains!! i want you :hissy:(i may regret saying that :haha:)


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> Congrats TJW and Jade!! :happydance: loving all these babies coming..lets have a few more today, i read a few ladies are showing labour signs...wish it was me but im just stuck with low pressure and BH :cry: come on pains!! i want you :hissy:(i may regret saying that :haha:)

lol Your beautiful little one will be here soon don't you worry :)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: love your new avatar!! :happydance: hows new :baby:...he looks amazing, im sooo jelous! xxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations tjw

Xx


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations to TJW and Jade. You both got there eventually :) I'm glad to hear everyone is well.


----------



## moomin_troll

well i was getting contractions last night but they have stopped now. so im just going to do abit of housework today and see what happens


----------



## mothercabbage

*moomin* is it your due date today? :happydance: hope you get those contractions back..:dust:<--labour dust...send some back my way :haha: :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

yes it is my due date hahaha
i was thinking yesterday, that time 9 months ago we decided to try for a baby and now 9months later its my due date today. crazy how fast i got pregnant lol

still dont quiet believe im pregnant tho so labout if it does start up again will be interesting hahaha


----------



## sunshinegirl

Oh moomin welcome to the waiting club....there are a few of us now.

I am still getting odd contractions but still not progressing.....bored now. Had a really spicy hot chinese last night and half a tub of ben and jerry's 

Any news from the others overdue mums?


----------



## jennthompson

I'm not overdue yet, but I decided to walk for hours yesterday to see if it got things moving. Sadly it didn't do a thing for me except cause my ankles to swell up and my back to hurt :(. Oh and I did my walking around the shops and spent $300. Early Christmas shopping anyone? Lol


----------



## abs07

Congrats to all the new mommies - so exciting!! :happydance:

Sorry it's taken me so long, but here's my birth story:
I woke up on Sunday, 7/31/11, at 5am to use the bathroom. I noticed some blood when I wiped so it kind of freaked me out. I went back to bed and woke up again at 7am to pee (again) and noticed more blood. When I look back on it now, it was probably my plug that came out plus my "bloody show". I went to lay back in bed & noticed that I was starting to have some stomach pains. I got up out of bed & started doing some things around the house (cleaning, laundry, etc). They seem to have subsided, but I kept getting them. I started keeping track of the contractions throughout the day but they were so irregular and didn't hurt that bad. I was so determined not to go to the hospital until my contractions were 4 minutes apart but these were anywhere between 5 - 15 minutes all day long. And again, they didn't hurt enough to warrant anything. I stayed home all day (even though DH went to the pool - I really wanted to go, but didn't want to chance anything). He came home and we got a pizza for dinner & just chilled out around the house. After dinner the contractions started to get worse but they were still extemely irregular. I got a shower after dinner but still didn't feel the greatest. About 8pm they started getting stronger to where I couldn't get comfortable when they were going on. Again, they were still irregular. They came anywhere between 5 - 10 minutes apart. DH had to work on Monday so he went to bed at 10pm and I stayed up because laying down didn't help at all. From 10pm - 11:45pm they were horrible. I couldn't sit, stand or lay down - nothing was comfortable but they were STILL irregular! They were coming between 4 - 8 minutes. I couldn't take it anymore so I woke DH up & we left for the hospital. We got there at midnight and they took me up to the room & checked me. I was only 2 cm dilated but 100% effaced. They were debating on whether or not to keep me & I think the only reason they did was because I was 100% effaced (THANK GOODNESS!!) They got me all hooked up to the IV and I tried walking around, but the contractions hurt too much. They new that the anesthisiologist wasn't going to be coming in until 4am, plus they wanted me dilated to 4cm before I got it so they gave me a shot of Demerol at 2am, which was awful. I could still feel every contraction and the medicine made me extremely loopy - I couldn't focus my eyes on anything which I didn't like. At 4am I got the epidural and things were great :) From 4am - 9am I went from 4cm to 10 cm and started pushing at 9am. I pushed twice and they stopped me because I wasn't really "pushing" because I couldn't feel anything with the epidural. So they stopped me and from 9am - 10am I started to feel each contraction again. I started pushing again at 10am and Ashlyn came into the world at 11:13am! 
I would say the contractions were worse than the pushing, even though the pushing tired me out. It wasn't like anything I was expecting, yet so rewarding at the end. Pushing for so long made me tired and extremely hot. When she was finally born I started shaking because I was so cold. It turns out that during labor I kept saying how hot I was and they kept turning the thermostat down for me - it was at 55 degrees! :dohh: 
I have a few pics to share below. I love her so much and now I can't even comprehend life without her :cloud9:


----------



## jennthompson

Great birth story and what a beautiful little girl! Congrats!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Beautiful abs, sounds like a good birth. Congratulations x x


----------



## BattyNora

Congratulations Abs.

Now officially overdue and frustrayed! I'm terrified of induction but can't see me being patient enough to ever turn it down after 42 weeks!


----------



## Stef

She is beautiful Abs, Congratulations 

xx


----------



## AuntBug

She is gorgeous abs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieKeys

She's gorgeous abs - congrats again :)

And sunshinegirl - no news from me really - just lost loads of plug in two days and on and off cramps but not holding my breath :haha: how is it going for you??

Batty - would you consider going over 42 weeks?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Awwww congrats again Abs, shes GORGEOUS!!! Well done :D


----------



## sunshinegirl

cramps have got stronger again this evening but I am not getting my hopes up. I think my little megan is a cheeky teaser.


----------



## moomin_troll

i was told this today by the lovely mervsmum "oxytocin (what brings on labour) levels naturally drop as the sun comes up. It's why women have stop start labours and it's almost always at night and stops at day break"

so this seems to be why the cramps/contractions seem to start up at night, best thing u can do and im trying to do is just let my body relax and not worry about labour and it should start lol


----------



## BattyNora

I always said I would do anything and everything to avoid induction because I really want as natural a birth as possible, and not only is induction not natural, I really do believe the introduction of artificial hormones undermines your bodies own production, including the pain relief part! I've always said if it came to it I would try to go for monitoring...but now seeing how impatient I am after ONE day I don't see how my resolve would hold out! 

Sunshine Girl - fingers crossed it will continue to pick up tonight!


----------



## abs07

Thanks everyone! I'll continue to look for updates - can't wait to hear everyone elses stories! :)


----------



## Vivienne

Nada here :dohh:


----------



## krockwell

been having a lot of pressure and uncomfortable hip/pelvic pains the last 2 or so days... hoping my body's attempting to get into labor mode! :) 

Nothing consistent as far as contractions though. lots of BH, and a few pains that do hurt, but not too bad :shrug: Hoping I can wait at least one more week so OH will be home from work! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshinegirl

moomin_troll said:


> i was told this today by the lovely mervsmum "oxytocin (what brings on labour) levels naturally drop as the sun comes up. It's why women have stop start labours and it's almost always at night and stops at day break"
> 
> so this seems to be why the cramps/contractions seem to start up at night, best thing u can do and im trying to do is just let my body relax and not worry about labour and it should start lol

Will it work if i lock myself away in a dark room......:haha:


----------



## eandc123

Oooooooo I'm 99% certain my waters have just gone :) Just getting myself together then going to the hospital to get checked. No pain though but the pressure down below has gone.

I'll update when i can :) and good luck anyone else who is gaining momentom today x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck e&c!!!! :)

Afm - STILL pregnant :(


----------



## xLisax

Good Luck ea&c! :hugs:

Day 2 of being overdue and nothing...:( :dohh: 

Charliekeys, was your first little boy late? My little man was born at 40+1 so I thought this little lady would be on time too! I was wrong! :haha:

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: nooo he made his appearance at 39+3 so I was assuming this one would be early too!! Looks like we were both wrong :( 

You been getting any signs she's close to coming? :)


----------



## xLisax

:haha: I'm so fed up, I really didnt think Id make it this far!! 

Nope, got absolutely nothing going on! I've got crampy period like pains on and off, pressure down there but nothing to say labour is imminent iykwim? Just normally end of pregnancy niggles!! :dohh: How about you?

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm same really - stupid cramps, cant walk cause I feel like I'm chopping his head off :haha: - though for 3 days I've been losing my plug everytime I go wee so that's gotta be something!!

Have you got an induction date just incase? It's hard keeping busy all the time and trying not to think WHEN'S It MY TURN hehe!!


----------



## xLisax

Thats exactly how I feel! & every little twinge is like 'Oooo is this it' and then nothing! :dohh: :haha:

I've got a sweep booked for Tuesday and she'll give me my induction date then! Apparently they'll let me go 12 days over! You got anything booked?

x


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooo goodluck eandc :happydance:

great birthstory abs and she is perfect!! well done you :happydance:

:wave: to all august mommas!...low pressure, feel like my pelvic bone is being stretched out the way from inside, low back ache and lots of BH..but all the same as the last week or so :dohh:....hope we get more babies today....12 days until my sweep:happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

sunshinegirl said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i was told this today by the lovely mervsmum "oxytocin (what brings on labour) levels naturally drop as the sun comes up. It's why women have stop start labours and it's almost always at night and stops at day break"
> 
> so this seems to be why the cramps/contractions seem to start up at night, best thing u can do and im trying to do is just let my body relax and not worry about labour and it should start lol
> 
> Will it work if i lock myself away in a dark room......:haha:Click to expand...

if only hahaha

wooo good luck eandc :)

last night when i went to bed i felt really weird so i didnt want to sleep lol i kept needing to go for a wee every minute so just incase my waters went i put down maternity sheets! lol 

no way am i letting that mattress get ruined...but nothing happened lol


----------



## mothercabbage

never mind waters going im close to pee-ing the bed every 5 mins! :rofl: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

with zane my bladder control was great but this time if i need to sneeze i have to cross my legs hahaha i feel like my mum!
the wonders and joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

xLisax said:


> Thats exactly how I feel! & every little twinge is like 'Oooo is this it' and then nothing! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> I've got a sweep booked for Tuesday and she'll give me my induction date then! Apparently they'll let me go 12 days over! You got anything booked?
> 
> x

Inductions booked for the 17th which seems ages away but my midwife won't give me a sweep as she thinks they're "useless" even though I would like one! Lol 

Just hoping we pop before it gets that far hey?? :)


----------



## mothercabbage

sweeps are not useless!!...i had one with both previous pregnancies..labour started more of less straight away...into hospital that night with both :baby:'s and had them the next day....id change MW...just to get a sweep!:thumbup: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im being left to it, i wont be having a sweep as they dont really do anything if ur body isnt ready. ive not been given an induction date because i wont let them induce me unless corey really needs to come out. they are going to try and talk me into induction if i got past the 20th tho....they can try hahaha

so im just going to sit here pregnant for aslong as it takes lol


----------



## sunshinegirl

Me too, I am soo fed up of weeing all the time. 

Moomin I too felt weird last nt, so thought it was it. This morning nothing.

Good luck e&c hope things progress quickly now


----------



## CharlieKeys

mothercabbage said:


> sweeps are not useless!!...i had one with both previous pregnancies..labour started more of less straight away...into hospital that night with both :baby:'s and had them the next day....id change MW...just to get a sweep!:thumbup: xx

See like you've just proven they can work lol!!! I might call up the hospital and be like just fricking give me one!! :haha: but it's 10 days after DD normally isn't it???

Moomin - are you not worried about how big he's gonna be if you go over the 42 weeks??


----------



## moomin_troll

i was 5lbs and almost killed my mum so babies weight doesnt bother me much. long as his heads not too big i dont mind lol
id rather go naturaly then being strapped to a bed and forced to go into labour


----------



## mothercabbage

CharlieKeys said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> sweeps are not useless!!...i had one with both previous pregnancies..labour started more of less straight away...into hospital that night with both :baby:'s and had them the next day....id change MW...just to get a sweep!:thumbup: xx
> 
> See like you've just proven they can work lol!!! I might call up the hospital and be like just fricking give me one!! :haha: but it's 10 days after DD normally isn't it???
> 
> Moomin - are you not worried about how big he's gonna be if you go over the 42 weeks??Click to expand...

that differs with MW's...mine promised a sweep ON DUE DAY!!!! :happydance: hope you get one, they CAN work!! xxx


----------



## eandc123

Well i've been to the hospital and my waters have definetly gone. No real pains so i'm back at home. 

I'm booked in tomorrow morning at 8:30 to be induced if i don't get going by then. Fingers crossed i do. 

I've been told to rest and sleep as it may be a long couple of days but i'm laid here wide awake.

I have to take my temperature every 4 hours and keep an eye on the colour of the waters as i'm now open to infection.

I'm excited but i honestly thought i would have some serious pains. A few twinges but nothing horrendous. I'm just nervous in case i need to be induced. One of the only things i didn't want was an IV.


----------



## sunshinegirl

I had a sweep day after my due date lost plug and had a bleed but 6 days later still waiting. I think they work but only if your body is ready.


----------



## moomin_troll

eandc123 said:


> Well i've been to the hospital and my waters have definetly gone. No real pains so i'm back at home.
> 
> I'm booked in tomorrow morning at 8:30 to be induced if i don't get going by then. Fingers crossed i do.
> 
> I've been told to rest and sleep as it may be a long couple of days but i'm laid here wide awake.
> 
> I have to take my temperature every 4 hours and keep an eye on the colour of the waters as i'm now open to infection.
> 
> I'm excited but i honestly thought i would have some serious pains. A few twinges but nothing horrendous. I'm just nervous in case i need to be induced. One of the only things i didn't want was an IV.

if ur not tired id suggest getting up and maybe go for a walk or potter around the house to get gravity helping u and hopefuly it will help things along


----------



## eandc123

I'm shattered but i just can't seem to doze off. I've given up lying in bed. I've got a few things that need to be done so i'm going to get on with them. FX'd i get going on my own.


----------



## moomin_troll

its better to be up and doing things and to sleep when u can rather then lying on ur back or sitting around on ur ass like i am hahaha


----------



## sequeena

Thomas Emlyn Birchall was born at 7:42am on august 7th 2011, a very sspecial gift for his daddy who shares the same birthday! He's 6lbs 8 1/2oz and perfect. He even has an extra thumb though it has no bone so will be removed at a later point. Pushing to birth was 57 minutes and absolute agony but completely worth it.

Not sure if anyone has my fb but pics are on there xx


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Thomas Emlyn Birchall was born at 7:42am on august 7th 2011, a very sspecial gift for his daddy who shares the same birthday! He's 6lbs 8 1/2oz and perfect. He even has an extra thumb though it has no bone so will be removed at a later point. Pushing to birth was 57 minutes and absolute agony but completely worth it.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has my fb but pics are on there xx

aww thats amazing! congrats :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

YAY! Congrats Squeena!!!

I want u all on my FB, want to see piccies!

https://www.facebook.com/people/Antonia-Sumner/599361326


----------



## moomin_troll

ile add u now annie so when i finaly have corey u can see him haha


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Sequeena!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

My email for those who want to add me [email protected]

Thanks all I'm so in love. Midwife says I did great as a first time mum but I screamed and screamed like you wouldn't believe.

Cuddling him now he's just wonderful!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhh congrats sequeena!!! :) well pleased for you :)

I'm Charlotte keys on fb so if you wanna add me/get a random add haha

Plus there is an august mummies 2011 bnb group on there too! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Sequeena, I'm still waiting. 1 week over tomorrow.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Cool! Hello new FB friends! LOL :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

sequeena said:


> My email for those who want to add me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks all I'm so in love. Midwife says I did great as a first time mum but I screamed and screamed like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Cuddling him now he's just wonderful!!!

I can't work out how to do it from an email addy?!


----------



## moomin_troll

where u would normaly type the name u type the email instead :)


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats Sequeena :happydance: :wohoo::yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Oh my abs, she's gorgeous!!! Congrats hun :hugs:
Congrats Sequeena too, well done hun x


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> :awww: love your new avatar!! :happydance: hows new :baby:...he looks amazing, im sooo jelous! xxx

Aww thanks! :) He's doing great. Struggling with breastfeeding as it's not keeping him full so having to top up with formula. But all is well. Can't believe he's 4 days old already!!

Hope everyone is well!! :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

my facebook link is https://www.facebook.com/nicola.margitsontodorovic

hope this works!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

mine https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=510017558
thought id join in too lol

no idea if this will work tho haha


----------



## jennthompson

Here is my fb https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/JennThompson28

Hope it works!

I know we all have pains, but last night I hurt so bad that it feels like I have pulled the muscles in my foof. Anyone have or had this? I don't feel like I can close my legs bc it aches so bad. I hope this is a sign of some sort, but than again I always think every pain is a sign :haha:.

Congrats on all the new babies xx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.facebook.com/claire.cammiss my fb:happydance: im going to go back and add you all now:yipee: xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Awesome birth story abs! Congrats, her pics are so cute!!

Good luck e&c! 

Congrats Squeena!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

i cant find squeena on fb with the email addy :/


----------



## abs07

Yay!!!! Congrats sequeena!!! :)


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies. 

Sequeena congratulations :flower: and wow at sharing a birthday with Daddy!

Ive added you girls on FB, hope you dont mind

If any one would like to add me then I am

www.facebook.com/stefaniejade

:flower: Xx


----------



## Jodie.82

hello ladies, sorry havent had a chance to read all your posts but a quick update and hope you are all doing good

My yellow bump turned pink!! she arrived on her due date! shes absloutely precious and we are head over heels with her!! im really quite in shock as we have been calling the bump Leo for four months convinced it was a boy! we´ve named her Cleo and she arrived at exactly 2pm EST (8pm GMT) at home after 19 hours of drug free labour! contractions started the night of 2nd august, each night i had about 2 or 3 hours then they would go. then the night of the 4th they started building and at 7pm were regular. I will do a proper birth story when I get time and some energy, Im proud i acheived my homebirth but I really did struggle on the inside with fear of pushing (terrible fear she would be stuck so i was scared to start pushing) and think I delayed everything with my fear! all doing ok now but im shattered!


----------



## Jodie.82

also would like to join in the facebook adding! heres mine, will try and check everyones when i get a minute!

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=569112068


----------



## AuntBug

Congratulations Jodie!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Jodie xx


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations Jodie :)

AFM I'm still here. After waters went yesterday i've been contracting but no more than every 7-8 minutes. Looks like i'll be going into hospital at 8:30am to be induced. But fingers crossed this contracting will mean i'm already on my way and they won't have to do much.


----------



## Vivienne

Decided to have a Brazilian today.:cry: Think labour will hurt less. Pain threshold has gone totally.

Congrats to all the new bubs and mummies. Coming thick and fast now!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Jodie! 

Eandc - hope all goes well today after being induced. Good luck 

Vivienne - I'm terrified of having no pain threshold in labour, I've no idea what to expect having never experienced it before. I don't want to be one of those screaming women you see on TV filling the whole ward with noise. Lol. 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Congratulations Jodie:yipee::happydance:

goodluck eandc! :thumbup: xxxxxxx
and HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO new facebook friends!!! :wave::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

AHHH!! Congratulations Jodie, and welcome Cleo! Gorgeous name :D Well done on the HB! I wanted to be a HB achiever too, but if you could see my living room you'd see why I opted for the midwifery unit!

LOL Vivienne, that's a whole different kind of pain! I went for the shaving option, no way anyone's ripping hair off me!

Stef I think everyone screams a bit the first time, till the midwife tells you to stop and concentrate on pushing! My first I had gas and air, though I found it did very little, I liked biting the mouth piece! This time nothing, just breathing baby down and some weird primitive moaning thing that happened as he was born. What I kept in my mind that helped that first time was; a) millions of women have done this, it's meant to come out of there, I can too. b) thinking of my friend with cancer, and knowing this pain will be over soon, hers won't. 
This time I took a very different approach as I knew what to expect. I used the breathing baby down method - with every contraction I focused on what my body was doing and why, rather than 'ouch'. So thinking 'my stomach is contracting, the baby is moving down' and with that, relaxing and allowing the feeling of pressure to take over, rather than tensing up I relaxed into the end of the contraction. In the last stage, my body took over and pushed all on it's own, three contractions and I had delivered my own baby in the pool! I can honestly say I enjoyed it!


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^great attitude towards birth^^^^ gonna try the "breathing baby down" method:thumbup: x


----------



## Stef

Thanks hun. I know your right. I am pleased I have opted for a vbac just get worried. 

I'm going to start googling breathing techniques for labour.

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

thats amazing Jodie! i knew ud get ur homebirth seen as u had such a amazing midwife :D


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations Jodie x

Goodluck E&C for today.

AFM no new news still Pregnant. 1 wk over now aaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## moomin_troll

sunshinegirl im still pregnant too so ur not alone. it sucks but trust me once baby is here and ur having a hard day and u just want to sleep, eat or pee by urself ule wish u were pregnant again hahaha
ive got so much to do today and hardly anytime to do it, i really need to learn to drive and id be fine.

im too lazy to walk today so im getting taxis everywhere i think


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Jodie :) 

And good luck ea&c!

Annie - ooh I wanna try the breathing down technique but I know I'm gonna moan through it :haha: I dunno how you managed to keep so relaxed!

Sunshinegirl - I'm overdue too :( have you got an induction date?

Mothercabbage - was really shocked when I saw that was you on fb! Wasn't what I expected you to look like at all :) 

Afm - struggling to walk, peeing every 20 mins, feel like rubbish and my son has decided to be extra clingy and really obnoxious today! God today is going to be fun


----------



## mothercabbage

CharlieKeys said:


> Congrats Jodie :)
> 
> And good luck ea&c!
> 
> Annie - ooh I wanna try the breathing down technique but I know I'm gonna moan through it :haha: I dunno how you managed to keep so relaxed!
> 
> Sunshinegirl - I'm overdue too :( have you got an induction date?
> 
> Mothercabbage - was really shocked when I saw that was you on fb! Wasn't what I expected you to look like at all :)
> 
> Afm - struggling to walk, peeing every 20 mins, feel like rubbish and my son has decided to be extra clingy and really obnoxious today! God today is going to be fun

oh no!!....am i worse lol:haha: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol no!! I thought you'd be blonde with glasses :haha: dunno why!! You're a yummy mummy though with a profile pic like that! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx :flower: was a photo shoot in manchester..day trip with the girlies!:happydance: does wonders for the confidence....:thumbup: had some "special" underwear pics taken too...for OH's eyes only :blush: highly recommended day out! :yipee:...im already mixed up with who's who on FB...yours is obvious, why didnt i pick a sensible username:haha: :dohh: xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

well my profile pic is the same as my pic on here so i shouldnt be too hard to recgonise lol

ive got another bad headache today so my doula has ordered me to talk to my mw....shame shes rubbish and i can only talk to her between 9-9.30 in the mornings :dohh: so im going to have to try n get hold of her tomorrow


----------



## Stef

Mine isnt but im hoping my name and user name on here gives it away. :haha:

Oh no at the headache :( Times that your able to speak to your midwife are pretty useless arent they. 

I feel rubbish today, well i have the last few days but today in-particular. Ive been getting headaches too for weeks, but now there is added dizzyness and i feel sick, I havent been sick but boy do i feel it and today i feel worse than ever. :( dunno whats wrong with me and really cant tell if its pregnancy related or not but ive not eaten anything different to DD and DH and its only me that feels icky!!

Im finding it really hard today i feel so rubbish i havent made it out my PJs, my house work is suffering and poor DD is having to entertain herself cos i just have no energy and DH is at work :(

Meh, feel sorry formyself sorry for going on :(

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

do u have low BP?
think ive been abit too relaxed about this pregnany because i had migrains with zane i didnt think twice about them but u should get checked out.

im feeling pretty shitty and want to go back to bed but ive gtg to the nut house literaly for counselling lol and then get zane from nursery


----------



## sunshinegirl

Just called the silver star unit at the hospital. Explained that the Dr thought I would have the baby by now and as I haven't shouldn't I have an induction date. They have told me to come in tomorrow at 10 to be checked over by midwife and they will then give me an induction date.

Today don't feel 100% either. Got slight headache and feel a bit sick. Bump keeps getting firmer like a rock want to hope that things might progress a bit more today. Don't want to get my hopes up.

On Facebook I'm Nikki Todorovic so you can put nick to name. I used to live in Gran Canaria for 4 years thats why my Nick is Sunshine Girl.


----------



## jennthompson

It's one of those days for me too. I can't really say what is going on with me, I just feel "off". Had a terrible time sleeping last night and now I just want to laze around. I have seen spots a few times so I'm keeping an eye on my blood pressure but so far its no higher than usual. I really need to run out to the store today, but the thought of getting dressed is just about too much. 

I'm off to the doc bright and early in the morning, which is sure to be an adventure since I will be taking my DD ages 6 and 8 along. My usual sitter has to go to the doc herself, and I couldn't get them to resched my appt. They are not usually misbehaved, but the last time I took Brooklyn with me (my 6 year old) and of course they wanted to check me so I stuck her behind the curtain with my phone to play a game while she waited....obviously she peeked, bc when we got to the car she asked "did that lady stick her hand up your tail?" Ohhh out of the mouths of children!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sounds like everyone is ill or suffering today :(

I've suddenly developed a cold.... and I'm trying so hard to not cough or sneeze because for the first time in 40 weeks I keep peeing myself (at least I think it's pee) :( I have no idea what's up with that! :shrug: Pretty humiliating though!


----------



## Stef

Must be that Monday feeling for us all. :haha:

Well I did want to slob around in my PJs all day but had to take my DD to A&E, she suffers with 'pulled elbow', it first happened as a baby and its been a weakness in her arm since, so of course yesterday, i was out with my family in whitby and some of them dont know this and did the 1,2,3 swing thing as she was walking and her elbow came out of joint, she wasnt using it yesterday and i was told i was to monitor her for 24 hours and if she still wasnt using to go back... so I spent a few hours at the hospital this afternoon, she was sent for an xray also but confirms no breaks/concerns so ive to continue to monitor and if no better in 48 hours ive to take her back again. 

Jenn, :rofl: Bless her, thats hilarious!! 

Charlie, eugh at the cold. Typical for you to get one now. 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

well ive been on the go most of the day and now im dying hahaha coreys really low again and ive been having pains but not serious contractions :/ 

ive bought myself some radox bubble bath with clary sage in it, ive also got almond oil and a oil burner for my clary sage oil when labour actualy kicks in.

i still keep forgetting to buy a cheap nighty incase i cant have a water birth lol other then that im sorted


----------



## Stef

I could do with a bubble bath as soon as Liv is in bed, sounds like a bloody good idea. 

I am now sorted with the nighties but keep forgetting to buy some big granny pants!! 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got too many granny pants hahaha

i need to wash my hair but i also want a bubble bath......what to do lol


----------



## Stef

Hahaha, i havent got any yet. I bought some disposable ones, but forgot to buy actually granny pants :dohh:

RE the bubble bath.... have a bubble bath and then a shower after to wash your hair, thats what I do. I bet the water co love me as im on a meter. Oppsy! 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont have a shower in my bathroom, the shower is in my tiny ensuit and i dont use it because its too small hahaha

ile decide when i start to run the bath lol


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies hope you're not feeling too fed up xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Sequeena's just come on to rub it in ;) 

oooh bubble bath - if I wasn't so knackered I'd have one....... but I can't even move off the sofa to run it :D 

and Stef - aww hope she feels ok soon! Does it hurt her when it comes out of the joint? :( Poor little girl!


----------



## tjw

Congratulations new mummys!!! Have updated 1st post :)

Good luck to all those impending... it's all go go go!!! :dance:

Had my boy on 4th August via planned c section. Stayed in hosp a few days due to feeding probs, turns out my lil man has tongue tie which needs clipping. Waiting for an apt to come through for that. They weighed him at 8lbs 13oz but I feel this is wrong as they weighed him with a big blanket on him and I think the blanket weight was included. He is MUCH smaller than my lil girl was and she was supposedly 10oz smaller... He is wearing tiny baby clothes that are meant to go up to 7lbs 5oz... I think maybe he was 7lbs 9oz at the very most. He really is tiny compared to what Ruby was. 

Anyway, he's doing really well and tries very hard to feed, but I am also expressing to cupfeed him as well until his tongue is done. He likes his sleep and LOVES his cuddles. 

Ruby is completely obsessed with him already and loves giving him kisses and cuddles lol she's going to be a fantastic big sister :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## Stef

Charlie, yeah it does hurt when it comes out of joint and we have floods of tears. Poor thing. I just have to keep her dosed up on calpol. 

TJW - Congrats again. bet you are pleased to be home!! Cant wait to see some pics. 

Xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey ladies a rough day for us all. 

Don't laugh I had a coughing fit earlier and actually wet myself. Tried to stop it but had no control. Lucky not much as I weeing every 5 mins. I was on my ball at time so lucky I could get up quickly.....

TJW couldnt you have asked them to re weight without the blanket. Bloody nurses who weighs the baby with blanket on.


----------



## tjw

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey ladies a rough day for us all.
> 
> Don't laugh I had a coughing fit earlier and actually wet myself. Tried to stop it but had no control. Lucky not much as I weeing every 5 mins. I was on my ball at time so lucky I could get up quickly.....
> 
> TJW couldnt you have asked them to re weight without the blanket. Bloody nurses who weighs the baby with blanket on.

tbh I was out of it on spinal and gas n air as the spinal didn't work completely... I didn't even think of it at the time, just remembered yesterday when I brought him home and placed him in moses basket. Ruby filled it much more than he does and that's what made me realise. So I mentioned it to the lactation lady who came round today and she's made a note of it. Feel a bit miffed now as I have no idea what his real birth weight was...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww I saw the pics on FB of her and Harrison - soooooo cute! :) 

Was it one of your blankets?? If so... take the weight they gave you and weigh the blanket? Then again if it was one of yours then I'm sure you'd have thought of that already :dohh: Can't believe they were stupid enough to do that! 

and :haha: Nikki.... glad I'm not the only one peeing myself hehe!


----------



## Stef

Perhaps I should have gone to be checked out today whilst I was out.

Ive just spent the last hour being sick, sorry TMI. This headache is still here and the dizzyness is horrific, im pleased my MW apt is early doors at 9:30 I feel bloody awful. :cry:

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Stef said:


> Perhaps I should have gone to be checked out today whilst I was out.
> 
> Ive just spent the last hour being sick, sorry TMI. This headache is still here and the dizzyness is horrific, im pleased my MW apt is early doors at 9:30 I feel bloody awful. :cry:
> 
> xx

i feel like this due to low BP but deffinatly get checked out too!
im going to call my mw tomo, well try and then i may have to go up to the hospital daycare....zanes going to love that. but better to be safe then sorry


----------



## Ashbwin

Hi Im Ash, hubby and I are expecting a little girl Aug 14. This is my first but I do have a 7yr old stepson that is very excited to meet his little sister


----------



## abs07

Congrats Jodie!

Welcome ashbwin :)


----------



## Stef

moomin_troll said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should have gone to be checked out today whilst I was out.
> 
> Ive just spent the last hour being sick, sorry TMI. This headache is still here and the dizzyness is horrific, im pleased my MW apt is early doors at 9:30 I feel bloody awful. :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> i feel like this due to low BP but deffinatly get checked out too!
> im going to call my mw tomo, well try and then i may have to go up to the hospital daycare....zanes going to love that. but better to be safe then sorryClick to expand...

Awful isnt it, im considering calling out of hours. I really do feel bloody dreadful, but it could be completely unrelated to pregnancy so MW perhaps wont know what to suggest when I call her. eugh. 

Hope you're feeling better soon and manage to get hold of your MW. :hugs:

Welcome Ashbwin. :flower:

x


----------



## moomin_troll

u could just call the hospital and see if they think u should go in tomorrow? i was tempted to myself but im too lazy haha


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Jodie!!

You girls getting sick, sounds promising to me!! I just felt very "off" the and sicky the night before I went into labor !!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive been feeling crappy for days so i dont think its going to be that quick for me lol

altho ive been losing my plug in small bits for the past few weeks and tonight i lost a bigger bit so u never no hahaha


----------



## Stef

Im going to wait until tomorrow ive decided. Ill speak to MW and see what she says first. 

Kylarsmom, I very much doubt id be so lucky. & I love your avatar pic

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Ill catch up as soon as ladies I'm currently in my local birthing centre. Breast feeding is not going well, they're shocked at how little colostrum immake :(

The sorry Hun Thomas was born august 7th not 30th July x


----------



## jennthompson

Well I didn't want to be induced but here I am in a hospital bed with a foley bulb inserted to help me dilate! My bp shot up this afternoon to 164/108 and they decided to keep me. My water will be broken early in the morning and than they will start pitocin. Not what I had wanted but as long as LO arrives safetly I can get thru this I guess. Wish me luck xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck jenn you're in the best place xx


----------



## Vivienne

Stef said:


> Congratulations Jodie!
> 
> Eandc - hope all goes well today after being induced. Good luck
> 
> Vivienne - I'm terrified of having no pain threshold in labour, I've no idea what to expect having never experienced it before. I don't want to be one of those screaming women you see on TV filling the whole ward with noise. Lol.
> 
> Xx

I know. It's the not knowing what it will feel like that is getting to me!!!


----------



## Vivienne

jennthompson said:


> it's one of those days for me too. I can't really say what is going on with me, i just feel "off". Had a terrible time sleeping last night and now i just want to laze around. I have seen spots a few times so i'm keeping an eye on my blood pressure but so far its no higher than usual. I really need to run out to the store today, but the thought of getting dressed is just about too much.
> 
> I'm off to the doc bright and early in the morning, which is sure to be an adventure since i will be taking my dd ages 6 and 8 along. My usual sitter has to go to the doc herself, and i couldn't get them to resched my appt. They are not usually misbehaved, but the last time i took brooklyn with me (my 6 year old) and of course they wanted to check me so i stuck her behind the curtain with my phone to play a game while she waited....obviously she peeked, bc when we got to the car she asked "did that lady stick her hand up your tail?" ohhh out of the mouths of children!

love it!!


----------



## AuntBug

jennthompson said:


> Well I didn't want to be induced but here I am in a hospital bed with a foley bulb inserted to help me dilate! My bp shot up this afternoon to 164/108 and they decided to keep me. My water will be broken early in the morning and than they will start pitocin. Not what I had wanted but as long as LO arrives safetly I can get thru this I guess. Wish me luck xx

Good luck, hope your LO arrives quickly!


----------



## krockwell

Auntbug, 

How is your little one doing? :)


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats tjw and Sequeena

And good luck Jenn! :baby:

Fingers crossed you don't need an induction Sunshinegirl!

Hey Stef I'm feeling vomitty too :sick:, but I don't think it's anything baby related as really no other signs yet. 
I hope it passes quickly :hugs:

I did spend an hour and a half standing at a funeral today as it was literally standing room only. And then had complete strangers rubbing my belly and talking to it like I wasn't there!!! Hey would you like to rub my arse as well as and talk shit to it too.? :growlmad:

Whenever anyone said how was I feeling (people I knew mind you not the strangers!) , I just said fabulous, especially with these new incontinence pants on. Man I am a sarcastic woman at the moment. Not my finest hour :wacko:


----------



## jennthompson

I'm doing ok. The bulb caused me to dilate to 4 within abt 3 hours and was pressure but not really painful. I than took a notion to vomit and felt the foley bulb fly out. Not fun times for sure. So they have given me something to help me sleep as I need to be well rested for the 5 am induction. I'm nervous.


----------



## SammieGrace

good luck Jenn! I hope you sleep well so that you are feeling strong in the morning for the induction :hugs:

Vivienne - sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. It is ridiculous that those people were talking to bump and not you! 

AFM, I have been walking and having sex per doctors orders, and really hope that I have dilated some when I get checked at my appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## AuntBug

krockwell said:


> Auntbug,
> 
> How is your little one doing? :)

She's doing great, thanks! She's now a "feeder and grower" in the special care nursery. Up to 2 lb 13.5 oz., so it will be a few weeks till we can take her home, but it's just a matter of time :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Vivienne, you are cracking me up :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Vivienne said:


> And then had complete strangers rubbing my belly and talking to it like I wasn't there!!! Hey would you like to rub my arse as well as and talk shit to it too.? :growlmad:
> 
> Whenever anyone said how was I feeling (people I knew mind you not the strangers!) , I just said fabulous, especially with these new incontinence pants on. Man I am a sarcastic woman at the moment. Not my finest hour :wacko:

:rofl: :rofl: hilarious!!! I love it!!! 

Well ive spent half the night awake, not being sick any more but the headache and dizziness is still here.

Jenn good luck.... :flower: 

Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to TJW and Squeena!! :happydance:

Good luck Jenn hope you managed to get some sleep and the induction goes smoothly for you.

Auntbug - your LO is beautiful! Glad she is doing so well

Xx


----------



## Stef

Forget that. Spoke to soon. :(


----------



## tjw

Oops sorry Sequeena, was half asleep when online last night.. Have corrected it now :hugs:

Charlie, the blanket wasn't one of ours, and thinking back it may even have been a towel... might be why it looked to big... think it was what they used to clean him up...?


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: nothing to report here just hormones:wohoo::happydance::cry::growlmad:<---me...:dohh:
hope your all well:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

No worries TJW I finally understand the tiredness! :lol:


----------



## Stef

Had my 38 week mw apt and now I'm in the hospital being monitored. Still can't keep any fluids down. I've been on the ctg thingy and LO is ok. It's just me :( xx

Edit - midwife has just popped her head back in to say that LOs heart rate is a little on the high side so ill need to be monitored again in a little while.


----------



## jennthompson

Good luck stef!

Afm they have started my pitocin drip and Im stuck to the bed being monitored for now. Hopefully not for too long tho. Contractions about 4 min apart lasting 1 min. Since I dilated to 4 last night they dont expect this to take too long. I wish I could have got more rest last night but between nerves and running to the loo every 20 min I'm pretty tired. 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Stef

I've been admitted onto the ward. I have some
Form of infection but still waiting to see the dr. 

Xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Vivienne you made me laugh so hard with that comment.:rofl:

Stef I hope you feel better soon, goodluck with everything let us know :flower:

Jenn hope it goes easy and quickly for you now.

afm, just got back from hospital. Had another sweep. Dr says I not progressed any more than last week but it is all soft. If baby girl doesn't come naturally I have to go in at 3pm on Thursday for induction.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Just seen on FB BattyNora has had her baby girl this morning

Congratulations Emma shes beautiful x x


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats BettyNora!!

Good luck Jenn hope things move quickly for you.

Feel better Steph :flower:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! Haven't caught up with the latest news but congrats 2 every1 who have had babies! I have been so tired but I'm going 2 get my birth story up 2morro.
My little boy is called Eid its a traditional UAE name (his dad is from Abu Dhabi) x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00882-20110806-0836.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^ awwwwwwwwww sooo cute:happydance: xx
Congrats BettyNora :yipee::happydance: xxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

jade hes gorgeous!

stef hope u feel better soon x

afm, i was up the hospital with zane today being monitored, all seems fine with me i just feel crappy for no reason which is good. just now waiting to see if corey turns up in the next 11 days


----------



## Leanne09

Congratulations to everyone whose babies have arrived. My little man arrived 5 days early on 2nd Aug weighing 8 lbs 4oz. Fab labour of 4 hrs and 18 mins. We named him Charlie :) he arrived the day before his big brothers 4th birthday xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congratulations Leanne09 x


----------



## sam76

Hello all, well baby Louie arrived on Friday 5th Aug at 10.01am, weighing 5 pound 13!! hes so tiny, but im so overjoyed and happy, i cant stop staring at him, he arrived by section and it all went well, not long been home, so will post birth story later on when i have more time, heres a pic to keep you going!


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats BattyNora, Leanne and Sam! 

Stef hope you are feeling better soon, 

Moomin hope LO decides to come on his own within 11 days for you

Xx


----------



## eandc123

Well after 49 very long hours of labour my yellow bump turned pink and Alexis Amber was born this morning at 6:23 weighing 8lb 7oz.

We are both well and i will write a birth story when i can. I have to stay in hospital for a few days due to a couple of reasons so once the visitors have died down i will see what i can do :) She is gorgeous with ALOT of lovely dark hair.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Well babies are coming thick and fast now. Congrats to e&c & sam.

I know now I will have my baby megan this time nx week. I'm hoping I will go naturally before Thursday Induction but now Hubby has a job interview tomorrow at 2.30pm so hope I can wait till after that.


----------



## xLisax

Little girl is finally getting a shift on! 

Lost LOADS of bloody show today, has been coming away throughout the day. Contractions are around 10-15 minutes apart, lasting roughly a minute and bloody painful! :haha: I forgot what it feels like! :wacko:

Anyway, MW reckons she'll be here within 24 hours! :yipee: 

Good Luck to everyone else, and congratulations to everyone who has had their babies :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## hannpin

Congtats to all you new mummies :happydance:

Welldone Sam & Welcome Louie
Welldone Leanne & Welcome Charlie
Welldone Battynora, Welcome little one
Welldone Jade & Welcome Eid
Welldone Jodie & Welcome Cleo
Welldone Sequeena & Welcome Thomas
Welldone TJW & Welcome Harrison
Welldone eandc & Welcome Alexis

I hope all of the little munchkins are doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations eandc,BattyNora, Leanne and Sam. :dance: 

As for me im starting to feel much better. there has been protein in my urine and has gone up since this morning but she suspects its because I haven't been able to ear/drink anything. On the plus side I'm no longer being sick and I've managed to keep down my dinner... But I feel starving now!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## tjw

Have updated first post :thumbup: Well done ladies!!!! :dance::happydance:

Have not yet updated Battynora or Jade, as do not have details to be able to update with. Will update again as soon as I have them xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Fingers crossed for you Lisa that it all happens quickly for you now.

We need a few more girls to level things out a bit x x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Good to see you back tjw, and huge congrats on Harrisons safe arrival!

Sooo much has happened so quick!
Congratulations Sam & Welcome Louie, great name btw ;D
Congrats Leanne, eandc, Battynora and Jade!! Look forward to reading ur birth stories :D

Stef hope ur OK, can't be nice stuck in hospital :(
Moomintroll, hope u feel better tomorrow!


----------



## jennthompson

After 4 hours and 8 min of induction Brady arrived @ 10:07 am on 8/9/11 weighing 7lb8oz and 20 inches long. I did not mean to go at it with no pain relief but that is what ended up happening and it was really a very positive experience. I will write a detailed story when I get home tomorrow. Thanks for all the good wishes and good luck to those of you still waiting! Xx


----------



## Vivienne

Stef said:


> Congratulations eandc,BattyNora, Leanne and Sam. :dance:
> 
> As for me im starting to feel much better. there has been protein in my urine and has gone up since this morning but she suspects its because I haven't been able to ear/drink anything. On the plus side I'm no longer being sick and I've managed to keep down my dinner... But I feel starving now!!!!!
> 
> Xx

Yay!! Just what you didn't need so close to delivery, to be sick!:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Yay Jenn. :happydance: No pain meds good effort!


----------



## abs07

Wow, congrats to all the new moms!! Great job ladies :)

Can we carry on this thread and make it August Mummies Who Get No Sleep?? I'm delirious even writing this right now..... But I'd do it again in a heartbeat for my little girl :)


----------



## Stef

Thanks Vivienne, just need them to let me out today. Can't see them wanting to keep me and I want to spend time with DH and DD. 

Jenn congratulations! & wow @ no pain relaid! 

Hope every one else is o.k and all in the UK are safe from
The greedy mindless idiots rioting. 

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Woo congrats Jade! Look forward to hearing ur story :D


----------



## Stef

Sorry I've copied and pasted from my journal as I'm on my iPhone and being lazy!! 


I have seen the dr this morning and it was my actual consultant. Though I'm being allowed to go home I'm not sure I'm taking good news with me. 

Consultant felt baby again and said that she thinks that she is a 'fair size' and her head still isn't engaged and hasn't enerered the pelvis at all, taking both of those factors into account she dosent think it's going to be very likely that LO will engage and that inwould go into spontaneous labour and also thinks that they won't be able to induce me under current circumstances. So... I see her in the clinic in Monday... And I've a C-Section booked for Wednesday 17th which is looking very likely. 

I don't know how I feel, abit disappointed i think. Ive had a little cry, I know it's an end, but after I opted for vbac perhaps I just let the idea run away with me. I knew all along there was chances I could need a c-section but I kind of blanked it out. 

Can't wait to go home now for cuddles with my girl. I've missed her so much and only been away from her for 24 hours. 

Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

WOW! So many babies. Huge congratulations to you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats everyone who's just had their baby's!!!! :) 

And Stef - how do they know She isn't going to engage during labour? Ooh I'm sorry it's not what you wanted - but the end result will be everything you want! :) and hope you can get home today too!!

Afm - 5 days overdue :( and still no sign!! The 17th cannot come quick enough!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: lots of births here,,CONGRATS to all new mummys...hope its my turn soon...im finally down to single figures!!!:happydance: next MW app, includes a sweep and possible induction date....MW app on due day...9 days to go!! eeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## hannpin

congrats Jenn, Welcome baby Brady xxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats to all the new August Mummies! So many I can't keep up :flower:

My baby girl just tipped the scales at 3 lbs :happydance:


----------



## xsarahbellax

mothercabbage said:


> next MW app, includes a sweep and possible induction date....MW app on due day...9 days to go!!

Oooooh, I don't get offered a sweep til 41 weeks :-(


----------



## Ashbwin

I have been seeing the word "sweep" quite a bit since I have joined, can anyone tell me what that means?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Stef, sorry it's not going as you hoped :(

Yay Auntbug! Glad Taylor is beefing up! :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ashbwin said:


> I have been seeing the word "sweep" quite a bit since I have joined, can anyone tell me what that means?

I had to ask that too - what I gather is it's an unpleasant, invasive procedure similar to foreplay! :haha:


----------



## krockwell

Mark&Annie said:


> Ashbwin said:
> 
> 
> I have been seeing the word "sweep" quite a bit since I have joined, can anyone tell me what that means?
> 
> I had to ask that too - what I gather is it's an unpleasant, invasive procedure similar to foreplay! :haha:Click to expand...

Pretty much :haha:

The dr uses her fingers and does a swooping/sweeping motion on the inside of your cervix - it's usually done to irritate the membranes, in hopes that it will spar labor/contractions on!

I'm actually going for one today. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Aunt bug that's great! She's a cutie!!!

Congrats all new mummies!

We took Thomas for his first outing into town today and he slept the entire time. Actually he's still sleeping so I'm relaxing in the bath at the mo.


----------



## amymarx

Im Amy and due tomorrow (11th Aug) however i dont think this little man is coming out AT ALL!! LOL


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Amy! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Auntbug - she seems to be putting on weight really well! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: auntbug..great news!!


----------



## Stef

Hi Amy :hi: 

Xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Moomin had her baby :)

Congrats to all the other new August moms!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats moomin!!


----------



## AuntBug

Yay! Congrats Moomin!!


----------



## krockwell

Just got back from my Dr's appointment. 

I've been scheduled for induction tomorrow (thurs Aug 11) evening, but if there are no beds, then I'll be going in the morning of the 12th!! :) :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

How exciting! Good luck krockwell.

Hi Amy :hi:


----------



## Vivienne

HI Amy :flower:

Yay Moomin

Sorry it's not the news you wanted Stef 

I agree everyone should have their babies on the 17th. That's my due day, it would be fun! But I'm predicting another couple of weeks here for me. :growlmad:


----------



## abs07

Yay moomin!!

Great news AuntBug! :)


----------



## sequeena

Congrats moomin I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats moomin on the arrival of baby Corey!!

Hi there Amy!

Good luck Krockwell...I hope that everything goes very smoothly!

AFM...had my 39 week appointment today. My cervix is still very high but I am 1cm dilated and 80% effaced, so thats good news I guess. I bounced on my ball and went for a walk tonight. I have had some bleeding/cramping since the dr checked me, which hasn't happened before. The dr said we could talk about a possible induction at my appointment next week if baby doesn't seem to plan on coming out soon, which I would definitely consider as I am so ready to have my little guy.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey ladies!! Just back from the hospital and I'm in early labour :) went to the toilet about 2.30am and there was blood so got asked to go in to get checked out!! Yaaaaay hopefully my little man will be here later today!! :D


----------



## ilvmylbug

Congrats to all August mommies who have given birth already :flower:

Since yesterday, I am 3 cm dilated and 60% effaced. My cervix is still "very far back". I am just waiting on regular contractions to get things going! Try to keep this bun baking for as long as I can, though. :)


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats moomin...and :happydance: for the ladies that are being induced today or tomorrow!...also best wishes charliekeys!!...:happydance: xxxxxxxx

asfm...nothing to report really...usual BH...but thats it:dohh: COME ON BABY!!! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Brilliant news AuntBug :)

Yay Charlie. I will be constantly checking for your update on facebook. Good luck :happydance:

And again congrats to those who've had their babies and all the best to everyone who are so close. So excited for you all. xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

**also stalking FB!** :haha: xx


----------



## Stef

Moomin congratulations!!!! 

Charlie good luck, will also be stalking. 

Xx


----------



## xLisax

My little girl made her appearance yesterday morning, Evie arrived at 6:48am weighing in at 8lb13oz :cloud9: 

She ended up having a super speedy exit, with me going from 6cm to her being born in 50 Minutes :shock:

So smitten :)

Congrats to all the other August Mummys too! xx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Lisa. Love the name. 

Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Hopes

hello everyone:hi:

had my baby girl on august 9th at 8:30 am after 5 hours of labour:)
congrats to all other mummies


----------



## Stef

Congratulations hopes. Xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Ladies, just a quick update as still in Hospital. Megan was born on 10th august 7.01pm weight 8lb 2 1/2 oz. Contractions started just before midnight but was slow. Only used gas and air no other pain relief. I was exhausted as had no sleep and hadn't eaten most of day. Post pics later or I have put 2 on FB. 

Congrats to all other mums who have had there babies since I was last on site x x


----------



## mothercabbage

babies babies everywhere.......:yipee: congrats to all new mums and welcome LO's!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Sunshinegirl and Hopes!


----------



## tjw

Congratulations ladies!!! Ooh it's like a baby boom in here! lol :dance:

Have updated first post :thumbup:

Stef: I felt the same way when they decided I had to have section instead of inducing me for my vbac. I cried for almost 20mins right there in the hospital waiting room till a lovely midwife came and sat with me and calmed me down xx HUGS xx

..........

Harrison currently weighs 7lbs 5oz and the midwife who weighed him yesterday said he couldn't have been more than 7lbs 9/10oz at birth given how lively he is and feeding well, good muscle tone, jaundice gone etc. She has contacted the hospital about it as apparently this has happened a few times lately...

Bf is getting well established. He still can't keep latched on for long due to his tongue tie so during the day I am expressing and feeding by cup/syringe then latching him on for the last bit. I also latch him on at night as he tends to fall asleep quite quickly at night and then just suckles automatically in his sleep so he doesn't lose the latch as much as he's not fretting about it then. 

He is a very good sleeper, only wakes up once in the night to feed, usually at about 1am and then sleeps till gone 7am :) wonder how long that will last? Can't possibly be blessed with TWO great sleepers in a row could I??? lol 

Getting staples removed tomorrow YAY!!


----------



## Stef

Sunshine - Congratulations. I saw the photos on facebook shes gorgeous!!

TJW - I think its just because its so final, or at least it will be after Monday, the consultant said its highly unlikely my circumstances have changed and now ive had time to think about it im actually rather excited so I hope it does all go ahead. 

Also, I know its sounds silly but id rather have my c-section next week than 3 weeks time as it dosent give me long to recover before im due back at college again. Though I need to pull my finger out and do my personal statement as im supposed to be applying for uni in a months time. :blush:

Glad Harrison is doing well and the BF is going well too. I hope that I can be blessed with 2 good sleepers. Please please please https://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/pray2.gif

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Lisa, Hopes and Sunshinegirl! Sooo exciting!!

I've never heard of tongue tie, is it common? How is it resolved? 

We are doing well, Louis had a check up today as when he was born they detected a slight heart murmur -this is apparently really common but I was still bricking it, anyway it has disappeared so all is well, phew!

Just as a matter of curiosity, who is breast feeding/co-sleeping/baby wearing?! I am all of the above, have only had the health visitor a bit confused over the co-sleeping, she's a student HV and had never heard of it before! LOL :lol:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Huge Congratulations Hopes, Sunshinegirl and Lisa :happydance:

I went shopping today and picked up my 3 year old daughter for a few seconds so she could post a letter for me and I hemorrhaged. I was in so much pain, worser than labour itself :( It's definitely taking a lot longer to recover this time around.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh crikey, you OK now? I've defo noticed my bleeding increase if I do anything strenuous :/ Sucks!


----------



## abs07

Congrats Lisa, Hopes and sunshinegirl! :)

I too am BF and co-sleeping. BF is going great -- sleeping not so much :( I feel like her bassinet is too hard for her - she screams everytime I put her in it. Last night we took her changing pad and put it in there and it seemed much more comfy for her.
BF is good - I have to watch what I eat though bc I think a lot of things hurt her belly :( 

Maybe its bc I'm a FTM but I'm having a horrible time sleeping myself. I'm petrified of SIDS and am constantly watching her while she's sleeping :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

You will relax as time goes by, I was the same with Joshua but you have a different type of sleep when you know ur little one is there. Louis has had some wind/colic issues, I never experienced it with Joshua. Am trying infacol which my SIL says helped her a lot in the first 8 weeks when her daughter was crying with wind.


----------



## emz_x

Mark&Annie said:


> Congrats Lisa, Hopes and Sunshinegirl! Sooo exciting!!
> 
> I've never heard of tongue tie, is it common? How is it resolved?
> 
> We are doing well, Louis had a check up today as when he was born they detected a slight heart murmur -this is apparently really common but I was still bricking it, anyway it has disappeared so all is well, phew!
> 
> Just as a matter of curiosity, who is breast feeding/co-sleeping/baby wearing?! I am all of the above, have only had the health visitor a bit confused over the co-sleeping, she's a student HV and had never heard of it before! LOL :lol:

I'm breastfeeding and I occasionally co-sleep if LO has a lot of wind and can't settle.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mark&Annie said:


> Oh crikey, you OK now? I've defo noticed my bleeding increase if I do anything strenuous :/ Sucks!

I'm a lot better now thanks hun. But it took a few hours for the pain to go. Still a little sore. I feel so bad for not picking my children up. Just want to recover really quick so I can be an active mommy again. 

I'm breastfeeding too. It started off really bad though as he wasn't getting full at all. So had to give him formula on top. But now I'm going through most of the day with just breastfeeding and then come night he has 2 bottles of formula, so it's gradually getting better. I'm only expressing 1 ounce of milk at the moment, so that's why he's not happy. But bought some fenugreek tablets today to see whether that will help my milk supply, so fingers crossed.

Oh and thought I'd add, if any of you are having very sore breasts whilst breastfeeding. The nipple shields are a god send. My nipples were bleeding so bad when I first started. But now I'm using the shields, I'm finding it so much easier. You don't have to use them for long either. Just until your breasts get used to feeding x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ouchies! I've been really lucky both times haven't had any problems BF. Glad it's getting better for you :D I really missed BF when Joshua decided he was done at 1yr.

You'll be all fixed in no time I'm sure, and your LO will forgive you! I just throw a ball for Joshua :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

I'm pumping for Taylor, but I had breast reduction surgery 15 years ago, so I can only pump about 30 or 40 ml a day - not enough. She's on donor breast milk for her other bottles, but at least I'm giving her some antibodies.

Does kangaroo care count as co-sleeping :winkwink: She'll be in our room when she gets home, but in her own bed.


----------



## SammieGrace

Auntbug- 
So glad to hear that Taylor is doing well and you are pumping for her. She is gorgeous and I love your profile pic, that binkie looks huge!


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats everyone, they are just flying out!!!!

I do predict I will be the last to go. which actually wouldn't be too bad right now as they have just predicted a huge snow storm for Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues eeeek :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey everyone - Henry jack wilson was born 6 days overdue on the 11/08/11 at exactly 4pm, weighing 9lbs 5.5ozs :) 

Will look at eeryones else's posts when I have better signal and hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Charlie. Xxx

Vivienne, hope if anything happens you're able to get to the hospital ok in the snow.

Auntbug, sounds like your little girl is doing great. Have to agree. Gorgeous avatar pic. 

Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congratulations CharlieKeys :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats charlie...and well done!! big bubba:happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

corey thomas andrews born 10th august 4 days late.
born at home, almost got here before the midwife after a 4 hour labour lol
7lb 8oz 52cm long so smaller the his big brother :)


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> corey thomas andrews born 10th august 4 days late.
> born at home, almost got here before the midwife after a 4 hour labour lol
> 7lb 8oz 52cm long so smaller the his big brother :)

WOO! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations moomin! Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats moon. Glad your HB went well :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

thanks! it was almost a unassisted birth as corey had already crowned when she got here lol 

because it was so fast it wasnt as relaxed and calm as i was hopin for lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: moomin! :yipee: xxx

nothing too exciting to report here......


----------



## sequeena

Wow well done!! 

I just found my labour notes, 3 hours 2 minutes :wacko: I'd best not have another pmsl!!


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Wow well done!!
> 
> I just found my labour notes, 3 hours 2 minutes :wacko: I'd best not have another pmsl!!

now thats fast for ur first lol just make sure u get straight to hospital when labour starts if u have another haha


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Wow well done!!
> 
> I just found my labour notes, 3 hours 2 minutes :wacko: I'd best not have another pmsl!!
> 
> now thats fast for ur first lol just make sure u get straight to hospital when labour starts if u have another hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: I'll be camping out in the hospital from 37 weeks!


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Wow well done!!
> 
> I just found my labour notes, 3 hours 2 minutes :wacko: I'd best not have another pmsl!!
> 
> now thats fast for ur first lol just make sure u get straight to hospital when labour starts if u have another hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'll be camping out in the hospital from 37 weeks!Click to expand...

u never no u might get a homebirth like me lol


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Wow well done!!
> 
> I just found my labour notes, 3 hours 2 minutes :wacko: I'd best not have another pmsl!!
> 
> now thats fast for ur first lol just make sure u get straight to hospital when labour starts if u have another hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'll be camping out in the hospital from 37 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> u never no u might get a homebirth like me lolClick to expand...

If there's a next time I'll definitely think about it. I'm glad I went to hospital this time because I completely freaked out.


----------



## moomin_troll

i couldnt of planned a homebirth for my first so i dont blame u there. a hb was right for me this time, shame i had to go hospital for stitches but thats not important now ive got him here


----------



## sequeena

moomin_troll said:


> i couldnt of planned a homebirth for my first so i dont blame u there. a hb was right for me this time, shame i had to go hospital for stitches but thats not important now ive got him here

Aw no :( but you did it!! :dance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Moomin!! Glad you got ur HB :D Was it just you and the midwife then? Look forward to some piccies!! xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Moomin, what time was your LO born. Our little ones share birthdays.

I been home 24hrs now. Megan has been so good. I am BF and she has taken to it so easy. So far she has got into a 3hr routine. Her Moses basket is next to my bed so makes it easy for me. She wouldn't settle in her basket straight away but I got there in the end.

I can't believe it over though feels like a dream. Stitches hurt a little. Dread going the loo but I pour water as I wee from a bottle which really helps.
 



Attached Files:







Megan 023.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









Megan 022.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hannpin

Congrats to all you new mummies, sorry I have lost track of who I have congratulated and who I havent :blush:

Well ladies, although I never made it to being an Aug mummy, I yesterday got an Aug :bfp: so fingers very tightly crossed I will be al April mummy instead.

Good luck to all those still left to pop xxxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

AHHHH Hannpin!!! Congratulations!! I will sure follow your journey, everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Stef

Hannpin, congratulations on your August BFP. Xx

Sunshinegirl. Megan is gorgeous. Love the sleep suit she has on in the 2nd pic too. Congratulations again.

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

*congrats* hannpin!!! :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats sunshine:) corey was born 4am

the midwife got there as he was crowning so it was me my mum and little sister


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh lovely! My mum wanted to be there but I needed her to look after Joshua! Not sure if she would have irritated me a little too much either! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

hannpin congratulations hun I am so very very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats moomin, sunshine girl and hannpin!! :) 

Who's next to pop I wonder? :)


----------



## AuntBug

Wow, congrats Hannapin!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mark&Annie said:


> Congrats Lisa, Hopes and Sunshinegirl! Sooo exciting!!
> 
> I've never heard of tongue tie, is it common? How is it resolved?
> 
> We are doing well, Louis had a check up today as when he was born they detected a slight heart murmur -this is apparently really common but I was still bricking it, anyway it has disappeared so all is well, phew!
> 
> Just as a matter of curiosity, who is breast feeding/co-sleeping/baby wearing?! I am all of the above, have only had the health visitor a bit confused over the co-sleeping, she's a student HV and had never heard of it before! LOL :lol:

is baby wearing the sling? if so- Im all of the above :)


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hannpin congratulations, fantastic news x x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats everyone who just recently popped! This thread is so excitng now! 
Congrats Hannapin that is WONDERFUL news!!

Cannot believe Kendon is already 3 weeks old!! Crazy that gestaional wise, hes about the same as everyone else's babies, but since he came early, he's older! Wild !


----------



## AuntBug

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats everyone who just recently popped! This thread is so excitng now!
> Congrats Hannapin that is WONDERFUL news!!
> 
> Cannot believe Kendon is already 3 weeks old!! Crazy that gestaional wise, hes about the same as everyone else's babies, but since he came early, he's older! Wild !

I know what you mean! Taylor is 18 days old today, and it's all such a blur. She'll be a month before I know it!


----------



## ProudMommy26

hannpin said:


> Congrats to all you new mummies, sorry I have lost track of who I have congratulated and who I havent :blush:
> 
> Well ladies, although I never made it to being an Aug mummy, I yesterday got an Aug :bfp: so fingers very tightly crossed I will be al April mummy instead.
> 
> Good luck to all those still left to pop xxxx

Aww, that's brilliant. Congrats :D

Mark&Annie- I'm glad your cutie is ok now. My daughter has a heart murmur. She's perfectly fine. It runs in my family a lot. Both my Nan and Grandad have one. You wouldn't know. They're so healthy :)

AuntBug- My boy is 10 days old now. That's gone soooo fast. It's scary.


----------



## Vivienne

YAY Hannpin :happydance:

Congratulations Sunshine and Moomin. :happydance:

Getting a little impatient but nothing here. Race you Mother Cabbage!


----------



## mothercabbage

Vivienne said:


> YAY Hannpin :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations Sunshine and Moomin. :happydance:
> 
> Getting a little impatient but nothing here. Race you Mother Cabbage!

bit of plug(no blood though) yesterday afternoon and agin this morning...intense BH but pretty much nothing here either...GAME ON!!!!!!:haha: xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Absolutely nothing here, no twinges, no plug loss, not even had any BH yet!! Could be in for a long wait!! Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Hannpinn, so happy 4 u!
congrats moomin!
xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i want to post that my waters have gone or my contractions have started...but in the reality of it....NOTHING to report here:dohh:


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL! Nothing like positivity! Come on babies, it's nearly half way through August! :haha:


----------



## Stef

Me either mothercabbage, and I wont really have anything to update any one with until Monday afternoon when I have seen my consultant. 

Really hoping now that I get my c-section thursday. I think the 18th sounds like a good day to have a baby. 

xx


----------



## BattyNora

I know it got announced somewhere and thank you all for the congrats but wanted to say that Phoebe Charlotte was born Tuesday 9th August at 4.17am weighing 7lb 2oz. After being sent home from hospital at 10pm Monday night as I was not in established labour with contractions 5 mins apart, I laboured at home thinking I had hours to go (and panicking because I was NOT coping well) when my waters went and I had a lot of blood. I realised I was actually stopping my body pushing and while on the loo realised I could feel her head down there! One mad (and painful; trying not to push hurt) dash to the hospital and Phoebe was delivered 20 minutes after arriving! No time for even gas and air so ended up having a med-free natural birth.


I did have to go into theatre afterwards unfortunately due to a retained placenta. The did try to help me deliver is and did have GandA but it didn't work. It took 50 mins of failed spinal attempts for them to give up and put me under a general. 

Sounds a bit dramatic when I read back but I'd do it again in a second. We only stayed in hosp one night and have been settling in nicely at home. I love her...I can't explain that change of becoming mum, but it's a special thing.

Congrats to those that have had your babs and good luck to everyone still waiting. SO worth it!
 



Attached Files:







Phoebe - Minutes old.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1









Phoebe Lyme - 1 day.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stef

wow BattyNora, what a story, congratulations xx


----------



## Dollface

tjw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Tania, I have a 1yr old called Ruby and am expecting my second in August when my daughter will be 20m old.
> 
> Please add your details and I will update this front page for everyone and keep it going for us :thumbup:
> 
> Here's our new logo
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg
> 
> and the code is
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/tjw79/AugustMummies2011.jpg[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]?[/COLOR]][/URL[COLOR="red"]?[/COLOR]]
> 
> just take out the questionmarks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> [CENTER][B][U][COLOR="Black"]August Mummies 2011 - Member List[/COLOR][/U][/B]
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> [COLOR="magenta"]:pink:Sunshinegirl - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby GIRL born 10th August - Welcome baby Megan!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :blue:TTCNumbertwo:blue:
> 
> 2nd
> 
> :pink:GraceFace85:pink:
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Mummy~L - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 1st August - Welcome baby Darcie!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :blue:nina112577:blue:
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]SarahJane - R.I.P. Evelyn, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]Tasha - R.I.P. Riley Rae Ann, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> 
> 3rd
> 
> :blue:Ktree:blue:
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Mark&Annie - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 30th July - Welcome sweetheart!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> :yellow:muddyoneshoe:yellow:
> :yellow:Rydia:yellow:
> 
> 4th
> 
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Sequeena - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 7th August - Welcome Thomas Emlyn!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> 
> 5th
> 
> :pink:BattyNora:pink:
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Emz_x - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 18th July - Welcome baby Ethan!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> :angel:[COLOR="black"]hannpin - R.I.P. Harri, sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:yellow:Jodie.82 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 5th August - Welcome baby Cleo!!:happydance::yellow:[/COLOR]
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Kylarsmom - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 21st July - 37+6 - Welcome baby Kendon!!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> [COLOR="magenta"]:pink:xLisax - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 10th August - Welcome baby Evie!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :blue:xxjadexx:blue:
> 
> 6th
> 
> :blue:moomin_troll:blue:
> 
> 7th
> 
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:Leanne09 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 2nd August - Welcome baby Charlie!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> :blue:[COLOR="Blue"]Lotty - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th June - 9wks early - Welcome baby Enzo!! :happydance:[/COLOR]:blue:
> :yellow:new mummy2010:yellow:
> :blue:raeraefish:blue:
> 
> 8th
> 
> :yellow:Kirsty_x:yellow:
> 
> 9th
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Abs07 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 1st August - Welcome baby Ashlyn Joy!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> 
> 10th
> 
> :yellow:Paulie's girl:yellow:
> :blue:PinkP:blue:
> 
> 11th
> 
> :blue:amymarx:blue
> :pink:fluttery:pink:
> :pink:SilverWillow:pink:
> 
> 12th
> 
> :pink:Courtcourt:pink:
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:eandc123 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 9th August - Welcome baby Alexis Amber :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :blue:[COLOR="Blue"]MamaHeather - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 12th July - 35+3 - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
> :blue:[COLOR="Blue"]Sam76 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 5th August - Welcome baby Louie!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
> :blue:wannabenewmum:blue:
> 
> 13th
> 
> :yellow:Babyblessed:yellow:
> :pink:feisty_filly:pink:
> 
> 14th
> 
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:jennthompson - CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby BOY born 9th August - Welcome baby Brady!! :happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> :blue:MissMummy2Be:blue:
> 
> 15th
> 
> :pink:Dollface:pink:
> :angel:[COLOR="Black"]JohnsPrincess - R.I.P. sadly missed angel xx[/COLOR]:angel:
> 
> 16th
> 
> :yellow:krockwell:yellow:
> :blue:[COLOR="Blue"]MissDior - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 2nd August - Welcome baby Caylem!! :happydance:[/COLOR] :blue:
> :blue:mumtobe01:blue:
> [COLOR="Blue"]:blue:ProudMommy26 - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby BOY born 3rd August - Welcome baby Joshua!!:happydance:blue:[/COLOR]
> :blue:xSarahBellax:blue:
> 
> 17th
> 
> :blue:Trixybell:blue:
> :blue:Vivienne:blue:
> 
> 18th
> 
> :blue:SammieGrace:blue:
> :yellow:SarahC82:yellow:
> 
> 19th
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Hopes - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 9th August - Welcome sweetheart!! :happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :blue:mothercabbage:blue:
> 
> 20th
> 
> :blue:smiget11:blue:
> 
> 21st
> 
> :pink:prettykitty:pink:
> :yellow:Shelley22:yellow:
> [COLOR="blue"]:blue:tjw - Baby BOY born 4th August - Welcome baby Harrison!:happydance::blue:[/COLOR]
> 
> 22nd
> 
> :pink:kimber89:pink:
> :yellow:mrstacporter9:yellow:
> 
> 23rd
> 
> :blue:ErinandBump:blue:
> :blue:magicbubble:blue:
> :yellow:milktray:yellow:
> :blue:mummyApril:blue:
> :pink:Stef:pink:
> 
> 24th
> 
> :yellow:MooMrs:yellow:
> 
> 25th
> 
> :yellow:Amy123xx:yellow:
> :yellow:Connah'sMommy:yellow:
> :yellow:EmmaFTM:yellow:
> :yellow:Hopes314:yellow:
> :blue:JaxBlackmore:blue:
> :yellow:Jewel21:yellow:
> 
> 26th
> 
> :pink:ilvmylbug:pink:
> :yellow:Leann83:yellow:
> 
> 27th
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta"]:pink:Auntbug - CONGRATULATIONS!! - Baby GIRL born 25th July - 35+2 - Welcome baby Taylor Halle!!:happydance::pink:[/COLOR]
> :pink:jett:pink:
> :yellow:lucilou:yellow:
> :pink:R&G2007:pink:
> 
> 28th
> 
> :blue:Phantom:blue:
> 
> 29th
> 
> :blue:missZOEEx:blue:
> :yellow:tripleJ:yellow:
> 
> 30th
> 
> :pink:chrischris83:pink:
> :pink:Housecat:pink:
> :yellow:Jaz_:yellow:
> 
> 31st
> 
> :yellow:leanne_h_89:yellow:
> :yellow:mummy2behull:yellow:
> :pink:Sammy314:pink:[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Livionna Renee was born on Aug 8, weighing 8lbs 4oz :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Here's a picture of Henry :) 




and then Stephen and Henry together! :)



And don't worry girls, I got pretty much just had plug loss, until I got a bloody show and then a few hours later was in labour! No real 'signs' at all! Sending Labour dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Stef

My paranoia is on overload tonight over LO's sex. I know you can never be sure until birth but I'm praying my 4 scans were right as all inhave that's neutral are 5 vests and 3 sleep suits, oh and a swing! 

:dohh: 

Xx


----------



## krockwell

Just wanted to let everyone know that my :yellow: bump turned :blue: on Aug 12th at 729am weighing 8 lbs 2 oz and 20.5 inches long :thumbup:

His name is Lincoln Michael. :) Middle name after his daddy. :cloud9:

Was discharged 6 hours later :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations 

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats krockwell!


----------



## Stef

Charlie love the pics. your boys are gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yey, congrats krockwell....xx

asfm...nothing to report but dreaded heartburn that woke me at 420am!!:growlmad: could be a loooooooooooooooong day :dohh: xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Congrats Krockwell.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey all! My waters broke at 4am, just at the hosp waiting for blood results as blood pressure a bit high. Hoping labour will come on soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Xx


----------



## tjw

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!! FIRST POST UPDATED!!!! :happydance:


AND GREAT NEWS HANNPIN!!!! WELL DONE HON!!! :dance:
...............

Sorry haven't been here for a few days, such a busy household now with three kids now lol What have I let myself in for?? ha ha 

Nah, it's great, am loving every moment... except when I have to change Harri's nappy 4/5 times in half an hour lol 

In answer to previous posts somewhere, I'm co sleeping and breast feeding, with a bit of baby wearing too :thumbup: 

Still waiting for apt for Harri's tongue tie to get clipped... in meantime his latching on is getting easier as he gets used to it and I now have a nipplette thing which draws out the inverted nipple on my right side so he's able to latch on both sides now :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Krockwell!

I know what you mean tjw - everytime (it seemed) I changed him yesterday, he added a bit more poo-splosion! I have cloth nappies for him and it really gross washing the slimy yellow splat off! :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

that 1st post is filling up!!!:happydance: soon be my turn...come on :baby:


----------



## moomin_troll

corey is smaller then i expected so hes not in his cloth nappies yet lol 

im also cosleeping...i said i wouldnt this time but i cant help myself haha


----------



## fluttery

Zaneja is here.. She was born August 12, 2011. 45 minutes after my due date =)


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats :happydance: xxxx

nothing to report here...:nope: is this baby EVER going to come!? xx


----------



## sequeena

You still have 4 days until d day Hun try to relax he will be here soon enough :hugs:

Congrats new mummies!


----------



## mothercabbage

will be the longest 4 days of the pregnancy i think :haha: hows LO....your avatar is just the cutest!!:awww: xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to all of the new mummies! The first page is filling up fast now!

Hannpin Congratulations hun! So pleased for you :happydance:

Mothercabbage it really won't be long now. I didn't have any 'signs' that I was about to go into labour this time, it just all of a sudden happened so maybe it will come when you least expect it too! :hugs:

All going well here, can't believe my little lady is 2 weeks old already! Time goes far to quickly!

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx mummyL..:hugs: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats to all you new mummies :) 

To all those still waiting sending lots of labour dust :dust: your way! The end is horrible as it's just waiting! I hope they all pop out soooooon!!! 

Thanks Stef :) how you feeling? Baby engaged yet or do you not know?

I have a q on bf - I breast Fed Henry for 2 days until I just couldn't look after Stephen and feed at the same time cause of the mischief he'd get up too! Anyways my milk has just come in and I was going to get a pump on weds (payday !) so I can express my milk instead - is that going to be too late?? Or will I still have s supply then?


----------



## Stef

Hello, just a quick update as just been to consultant and now have to dash to MILS and pick dd up. 

Im definitely going for c-sec Thurs morning. Eeeek! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Charlie I think you will still have a supply by then. Maybe try and express a bit by hand for the next couple of days. The ladies in the bf section are really helpful, if you ask there I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Yay stef only a few days to go until you have your LO in your arms :happydance:


----------



## chrischris83

9ongrats to all the new mommies! I hope to join you soon.


----------



## abs07

Congrats to the new mommies! :)

Hannpin - I am sooooo happy for you! Congrats!!! xoxoxo


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James was born on the 13th of August :D weighing 7lbs 8oz


----------



## AuntBug

Yay, congrtats MissMummy!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well? Congrats to all the new Mums! 

It's my due date today! I still feel 100% fine though, not desperate to get him out or anything, which is unlike me as I'm so impatient! 

Had a mini panic yesterday when the midwife thought he was breech & sent me for a scan&#8230; luckily she was wrong, phew!

He was back to back, so I've been going swimming which is meant to help, and it looks like it has as he's now in the perfect position for birth, yay!

The sonographer was also able to estimate his birth weight at 7lb 9oz.

So, now I just (continue to) play the waiting game. Absolutely no signs or twinges yet, no braxton hicks, no plug loss&#8230; so could be a while yet.

I'm meeting my NCT group today, and they've all had their babies, so maybe being surrounded by newborns will spur him on..??

Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats ladies :happydance:

And all the best to those who are so close. Can't wait to hear your baby news :)

Today would of been my due date. He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Don't know where the time has gone. xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hey Ladies my Megan has developed a green sticky eye this morning. Went to the docs and is now sending her to get checked at the emergency eye hospital. He says could be nothing but eye hospital likes all newborns to be checked if this happens. 

I just keep wiping it with warm water at the moment. Appointment is at 2.30. Just feel so sorry for her her eye keeps sealing shut. I'm sure it bothers me more than her.....


----------



## Mummy~L

Sarah - happy due date! LO will be here anytime now!!

Sunshine - hope Megan is ok! Keep us posted xx


----------



## chrischris83

Congrats MissMummy!


----------



## tjw

Good luck Sunshine xx

.............................

Harrison's having his tongue tie done on Wednesday next week :) 

In the meantime he's managed to latch on and feed properly from my right side twice in less than 24hrs, so we're making progress with the help of the nipplette :thumbup: on top of that I even fed him in public yesterday and today!! First time was in the middle of southend high street on a bench!!! lol and today I fed him while eating chicken pasta bake in pizza hut in chelmsford :) 

He was weighed by health visitor yesterday and was 7lbs 12oz :)


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations to all new mammy's :) Alexis is one week old and we honestly haven't stopped. Appointments and visitors non-stop. We've had our first lazy day today. I still need to write my birth story which may happen tomorrow but i can't promise anything :) 

Good luck to all still waiting xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

eandc123 said:


> Congratulations to all new mammy's :) Alexis is one week old and we honestly haven't stopped. Appointments and visitors non-stop. We've had our first lazy day today. I still need to write my birth story which may happen tomorrow but i can't promise anything :)
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting xx

I need to get writing mine too, but I'm so tired looking after everyone lol. Looking forward to waking up and feeling alive again and then I can begin to write it :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

sunshinegirl said:


> Hey Ladies my Megan has developed a green sticky eye this morning. Went to the docs and is now sending her to get checked at the emergency eye hospital. He says could be nothing but eye hospital likes all newborns to be checked if this happens.
> 
> I just keep wiping it with warm water at the moment. Appointment is at 2.30. Just feel so sorry for her her eye keeps sealing shut. I'm sure it bothers me more than her.....

Fingers crossed hun. Hope she's ok.
My youngest daughter had something like that when she was a few days old. Just had to use cotton wool and warm water and it was cleared up in a few days. 
It does bother yourself more than them though. It's horrible seeing them like that. xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

sunshine girl, Kendons eye kept sealing shut as well and they told me it was just a clogged tear duct,to rub it with a warm wash rag and massage it upward, and within about 5 days it was better, but they said sometimes it lasts months. i hated it poor thing would wake up and only able to open one eye, but it wasnt harmful or anything whatsoever, just uncomfortable for the poor guy. hope its the same and nothing serious for baby megan.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi all!

Thomas John was born Sunday, 4pm, 11 days early! Weighing in at 8lb 12oz, so glad he did :)

Endid up having a waterbirth, was really much faster than I expected!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Xxx


----------



## Stef

OMG... I was thinking this thread has been way to quiet and I was getting withdrawal from all the baby news, checked my subscriptions and I must have accidently hit unsubscribe! :dohh:

Sunshinegirl - hope Megans eye clears up quickly

Sarah - phew for not being breech and glad LO is now in optimal birth position

TJW - sounds like you're doing great at BF. Hope your little guy recovers quickly from his tongue tie procedure next week, how are you feeling post op too? Are you finding recovery easier this time around? Just curious as im a little worried about recovery esp as I have a 3 YO to content with too.

Jax - congratulations. 

Today I went to the midwife as I saw the consultant yesterday and my BP was border line high but had it checked again today and all is fine. She also weighed me and ive put on 19lbs through pregnancy from my booking on weight at 6 weeks which I guess isnt bad going considering I put on 3 stone with my daughter.

Have my pre-op tomorrow at the hospital, as much as im excited for Thursday im starting to get a little nervous. 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats jax!:happydance:...
stef is c-sec tomorrow??:happydance: best wishes!!

asfm...nothing to report, sweep the day after tomorrow though, getting a little excited that MAY work:yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Thanks mothercabbage, c-sec Thurs. Dreading the old spinal, that was the worse part last time. 

Yay for the sweep hope it gets things moving. 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: thanx...have you been counting down the hours until c-sec?? im counting down for my sweep, how sad is that!!:blush::haha: xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Haha I have, things pregnancy does to us. I've been abit to excited I think... either that or hubby is just a complete misery. :haha: 

I'm going to be running round like a blue arsed fly today getting everything ready and need to repack my hospital bag. 

Doubt I'll get any sleep tonight.... That said, I dint get much sleep most nights. 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmm me neither, its like my brain goes into overdrive at nights, and when i wake to pee thats it!!! im awake for the day...5am this morning :dohh:...have you had a c-sec before?? my baby was breech until 36 weeks so i thought i may have to have one, luckily he turned:happydance: the thought of it scared me, how do you feel?? xx


----------



## Stef

I right with you on that one. I keep waking up between 3 and 4 to pee and I can't for love nor money get comfy to get back to sleep and lay here awake for hours wishing time away. 

I had a c-section last time as I had a failed induction, i never responded to being induced and never went into labour. They had a bloody good go over 5 days and nothing. So when I was 15 days over due they delivered via emergency c-section. 

I dont really feel scared at all of having another c-section and I think its becausr although it was 'emergency' last time I had a really positive experience which I guess has helped. The theatre staff were all lovely and I was kept informed the whole way through. 

I can see why people find the thought of it so daunting because I did with my first, imfct when they told me that I was to go into theatre in 10 mins I cried. 

The only thing I feel disappointed about is this will be our last child and despite having 2 children I will have never experienced labour. But never mind my 2 girls are so worth it 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i wouldnt feel too bad on missing out on labour!! :haha: its not all its cracked up to be...hurts! ALOT! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Goof luck for tomorrow Stef!


----------



## tjw

Congrats Jax first post updated :thumbup:

Stef: Good luck for tomorrow hon and thank you for your well wishes for Harrison x tbh both times I've healed really well, been up and about within a week last time and within 3 days this time lol. It's not as hard as I thought it would be, having a young toddler and a newborn. I was told not to pick Ruby up for 3months!! But I was picking her up on day 4 and it hasn't caused any problems yet!! Had all staples out on day 8 (should have been done on day 6 but midwife forgot to bring the staple removers with her... 

Still a bit swollen mind, abdomen I mean. Have already lost all my pegnancy weight, but the swelling means I'm still another couple inches away from fitting in pre pregnancy clothes, while at the same time the maternity stuff is hanging off lol


----------



## Jodie.82

aw I cant keep up with this thread anymore! congrats all the ladies with babies here, all the pics are gorgeous and im loving seeing them on facebook, tigger and zebra outfits especially cute!
good luck all the ladies who are still waiting!
cleo is adorable i just stare at her all day! found the first few days exhausting and really hormonal, really wanted to come on here for a chat but couldnt get a minute! she is 12 days old now and everything is settling lovely apart from im trying to get out of giving her any formula which we have been doing about 3 times a day as breastfeeding was really hard


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new babies!

Tjw can I be updated on the 1st post please :D my baby is called Eid and he was born on 5th august at 9.26am 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Jodie I'm the same with Thomas. We have problems latching him on and when I express I barely get an ounce so he has to be topped up with formula right now.


----------



## Jodie.82

sequeena i havent tried expressing to see how much i get, maybe i should. but i must say the past 2 days have been a lot better, my nipples are so sore but she latches on better and seems like she is getting more. im perservering as i dont want to end up fully formula feeding so im trying to cut it out but its so hard! especially if OH or MIL keep telling me baby is still hungry after ive fed her!


----------



## tjw

Congrats Jade, have updated first post hon xx :thumbup:

Sequeena, that's a normal amount for at this point hon, I express that amount too and health visitor has said Harrison's getting plenty and putting on just the right amount of weight too, so you may not really need the formula hon. Apparently they need less breast milk than formula as breast milk is digested alot easier so there's less waste coming out the rear end so to speak lol. 

I'd thought I wasn't producing enough too, and topped up with formula two days in a row before health visitor said he didn't need it. xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> aw I cant keep up with this thread anymore! congrats all the ladies with babies here, all the pics are gorgeous and im loving seeing them on facebook, tigger and zebra outfits especially cute!
> good luck all the ladies who are still waiting!
> cleo is adorable i just stare at her all day! found the first few days exhausting and really hormonal, really wanted to come on here for a chat but couldnt get a minute! she is 12 days old now and everything is settling lovely apart from im trying to get out of giving her any formula which we have been doing about 3 times a day as breastfeeding was really hard

:hugs: I'm having the very same problem. I've been exhausted. Sometimes he goes a few hours but today he has been on my breast constantly and last night was tiring. I have gone down to one bottle of formula now for just before we go to bed to give me a bit of a rest. But I'm finding is so hard to not give him more. Hopefully it should get a lot easier for us all as time goes on. Love your avatar btw. Absolutely gorgeous!! :)

All the best for tomorrow Stef!!!! :hugs:

mothercabbage- Anytime now you could go into labour and soon enough you'll be holding your gorgeous baby. How exciting is that :) Hope your well xxx


----------



## Stef

TJW, thanks for that its eased my mind a little, im really anxious about the recovery today. 

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, ive had a really busy/stressful day so im about to make a move to bed as I need to be up early too but I shall come back and update when I can & also on facebook for those of you that have me as a friend. 

XX


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck Stef! Can't wait to see pictures of your babs! 

Congratulations to everyone who's had there babies, and for those waiting...it WILL come quick enough.. I hated the last two weeks (and I only went a few days over in the end..all of which in early labour!) but do try to relax as much as possible and not threat too mich about wanting babs now!!!

TJW - formula feeding means MORE poo?!? I'm very glad to be BF now.....almost every nappy has something in it and we've had two projectile poops yesterday! 

I LOVE this being a mum business.


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck tomorrow Stef :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck today stef, thinking of you :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Eeeeeeeeeeeek, so nervous!! Bah!!! 

Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck for today Stef! Look forward to your update :D


----------



## Stef

Mothercabbage, if i remember rightly it's your sweep today. Finger crossed that it gets things moving for you. 

Thanks again every one, I'm just waiting for the taxi now. Can't believe its my turn already! X


----------



## mothercabbage

its tomorrow stef.:thumbup:..being having some "iffy" cramps every 10 mins or so, im not convinced its labour...yet...could be...but probably not that lucky and will have to have sweep tomorrow..:dohh: xxxx


----------



## abs07

Good luck stef!! :)

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jodie.82

good luck stef and mothercabbage!
proudmommy26 thanks yours is adorable too! i ended up going cold turkey on the formula 2 nights ago, Cleo hasnt had any since and been fine until today i cannot put her down! we just tried to take her out for the first time but I put her in her baby carrier and she would not stop screaming! has anyone taken their bubbas out yet? cleo was born at home so she really hasnt been out at all!


----------



## BattyNora

We've taken a few trips out but never had to deal with a feed YET - I LOVE going out with madam!. Well, except for at the BF clinic, but that's kind of the point! Am out most of the day tomorrow so expecting to have to do a couple of feeds in public, but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## tjw

Hope all went well Stef :)

Good luck for tomorrow MotherCabbage :)

Jodie, I've taken Harri out every day since he was three or four days old :) whether we go out to one of the bigger towns or even just round the block... Exercise for me, and helps him to get used to sounds and smells etc outside. He cried the first few times out but doesn't now unless he wakes up hungry and needs feeding. I'm getting a dab hand at latching him on one handed while holding a blanket in place now :haha:

.......................

Had to buy myself some clothes today... Have lost pregnancy weight plus another half stone on top!! None of my previous clothes fit anymore!! lol Woohoo!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive taken corey out twice and fed him at the pub today, he latched really well bless him so it made it alot easier for me lol even tho i was nervous. i have a breastfeeding cover tho so i was well covered


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies.

Everything went great, thanks for all the good luck wishes they worked! 

Isla was born at 9:52am weighing 8lb 8oz. 

Beautiful ending to a beautiful journey, she is so worth every complaint I made. I feel truely blessed to have 2 gorgeous healthy girls.

Will do a birthstory when i get home but it really was a pleasant experience. 

Xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Steph and welcome Isla! So glad it went so well.


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Stef! Xx

Good luck for you're sweep today Mothercabbage! Hope it starts something for you if your twinges from yesterday haven't yet turned into anything xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats Stef :happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> good luck stef and mothercabbage!
> proudmommy26 thanks yours is adorable too! i ended up going cold turkey on the formula 2 nights ago, Cleo hasnt had any since and been fine until today i cannot put her down! we just tried to take her out for the first time but I put her in her baby carrier and she would not stop screaming! has anyone taken their bubbas out yet? cleo was born at home so she really hasnt been out at all!

I didn't give J a bottle last night, so ended up going the full day without formula :happydance: The only problem is, he's gone to every hourly feeds so last night was tough. It's so hard not to have a cup of coffee this morning, my body needs it :haha:

Hope the sweep goes well today mothercabbage. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## tjw

Congrats Stef!! Have updated first post :thumbup:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Stef 
Gooodluck mothercabbage
XxX


----------



## moomin_troll

i love the name Isla! congrats stef x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Stef!! Gorgeous name, look forward to your story :D

Haven't logged in for days, will have to read back a few pages and catch up! Busy busy life now with two rugrats! Managing OK to walk dogs every morning now, back to some kind of a routine for them. Also went to toddler group the other day which Joshua really enjoyed.

Good luck mothercabbage, hope things start up soon :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:* baby Rhys alexander arrived on due day.19th at 1004am weighing 8lb 7oz!!* :happydance:

hope all august mommys are well and lets have more babies!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## tjw

Congratulations MotherCabbage!!! Have updated first post!! :)


----------



## Stef

Mothercabbage congratulations. Xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: thanx girls!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

congratulations mothercabbage x


----------



## Stef

Quick update from me.

Firstly thanks everyone, we are still in hospital, hoping to be out tomorrow, had a bad day yesterday as far as pain goes but today seems much better. 

Isla herself is doing very well, she's so peaceful and feeding well. She's a little star and let's mummy get sleep on a night.

Xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Yay mothercabbage! Congrats!

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Mothercabbage!!


----------



## AuntBug

Yay!congrats Mothercabbage!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Congrats new mums! 

Has anyone here been induced or have all the labours started naturally? Sorry, I have such a bad memory!!


----------



## Jodie.82

wow tjw im impressed all that going out i think im being a wimp!! ive lost all my weight too im thinner here one thing good aboyt the altitude
aw moomin your so brave i wanna go to the pub lol!

congrats stef i love the name Isla

well done proudmommy! yeah we are hourly some parts if the day and now seriously struggling with gas cleo was in pain all night with it and wouldnt sleep more than 30 mins a time i dont know what to do for her :(

congrats mothercabbage :)


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats everyone!!
Callum James Wood Packham, born Tuesday 16th 7.52 pm by emergency c section due to failure to progress during labour and foetal distress..
8 pound 2 ounces.

Sadly have been unable to get him to latch so am expressing and formula feeding. Also have been diagnosed with severe post partum depression so have spent 5 days in hospital while they try and sort me out. Haven't bonded at all with him sadly. It hasn't been a pleasant time to be honest. Am feeling so down :cry:
This whole thing was not at all what I expected. :cry:


----------



## AuntBug

Congratulations. :hugs: So sorry you're having such a tough time. This isn't the experience I expected either, I know it can be tough mourning what you thought you would have.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> wow tjw im impressed all that going out i think im being a wimp!! ive lost all my weight too im thinner here one thing good aboyt the altitude
> aw moomin your so brave i wanna go to the pub lol!
> 
> congrats stef i love the name Isla
> 
> well done proudmommy! yeah we are hourly some parts if the day and now seriously struggling with gas cleo was in pain all night with it and wouldnt sleep more than 30 mins a time i dont know what to do for her :(
> 
> congrats mothercabbage :)

Same with J. I was up with him most of the night because of bad wind. 
The best thing for that is gripe water. Always worked great with my girls. He's such a nightmare to wind. I spend more time trying to wind him than feeding. :( x

Congrats Vivienne. So sorry you're having a hard time. I didn't bond with my first because of post natal depression, so I know how you feel. The docs didn't notice it with me though and my depression became worser and worser. Nothing was done till 6 months later so I'm glad they know what the problem is and hopefully with the right support, you will be looked after and make a quick recovery :)

xsarahbellax I've been induced with all 3 my pregnancies.

Congrats again mothercabbage. Well done!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Vivienne! So sorry you are having a tough time. Hopefully it will all start getting a bit easier for you soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Congrats Vivienne:happydance: sorry you are having a hard time..:hugs: :friends:

@proundmommy...hows things...:thumbup: all good here! x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sarahbella I was inuced  
Congrats vivienne 
X


----------



## ProudMommy26

mothercabbage said:


> Congrats Vivienne:happydance: sorry you are having a hard time..:hugs: :friends:
> 
> @proundmommy...hows things...:thumbup: all good here! x

All ok thanks :) Getting used to the no sleep now lol. How's your little cutie? Hope everything is going ok. x


----------



## Stef

Vivienne congratulations. :hugs: I'm sorry your having a hard time. Hope you recover from the c-section quickly and get all the help and support that you need. 

Jodie, it's awful when they have wind like that, it's exhausting and you feel so helpless, I had wind issues with Olivia and it was awful I tried everything and it was so hard. :hugs: 

Auntbug - how are things? Hope your little girly is doing great still?? 

Hope every one else is ok. Im hoping to come out of hospital today. Fingers crossed. 

Xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> wow tjw im impressed all that going out i think im being a wimp!! ive lost all my weight too im thinner here one thing good aboyt the altitude
> aw moomin your so brave i wanna go to the pub lol!
> 
> congrats stef i love the name Isla
> 
> well done proudmommy! yeah we are hourly some parts if the day and now seriously struggling with gas cleo was in pain all night with it and wouldnt sleep more than 30 mins a time i dont know what to do for her :(
> 
> congrats mothercabbage :)

i also fed twice in the chinesse the other day. its not as bad as ud think. altho there wasnt many people around and my mum was there to watch zane.
im dreading feeding corey when its just me and the boys.

bite the bullet and just go out or ule go crazy lol


----------



## tjw

Vivienne, congratulations on your lil boy, have updated first post xx I had an emergency section with Ruby after a traumatic pregnancy and found it difficult to bond properly at first too. Never really told anyone but I felt like I was just going through the motions and never did get that sudden rush of love that everyone raves about. It was more of a gradual build up of love that took weeks before I really started to feel like we were bonding. I couldn't bf her either but didn't produce anything at all despite expressing till my nipples cracked and bled. 

Hang in there honey, you're doing great, and getting help, before you know it you'll be enjoying being a mummy and these first few days will melt away into the background xx :hugs: xx


----------



## eandc123

Hi all, 

Congrats to all new mummies that I may have missed out on. 

Vivienne :hugs: hope you are better soon and I hope you are getting the support you want. Depression of any kind is not a nice thing and I know you will have the strength to get through this xx

AFM: I've finally updated my tickers :) It only took me a week and 5 days :)

I am also going to take advantage of my lazy day and the fact that Alexis is asleep to type up my birth story :)

She is so wonderful and aside from a couple of bad nights she is really relaxed and chilled out. I love her so much already and can hardly believe she is mine.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats all new mummies :) hope everyone is enjoying their babies

vivienne - at least they noticed your ppd now and hopefully you'll start to feel better soon! :hugs:

I cant remember who said they've not been out much? But def get out or you'll go stir crazy! I went out the day after and been out pretty much everyday since! :) Hoping to take the boys to the park in a bit :)


----------



## BattyNora

Definately get out, or you'll go mad! I've discovered feeding in public isn't as bad as I thought! I went to the pub on Friday with ladies from my NCT class and we all fed our babs at one point. I happened to be trying to get her to latch on as a group of lads all bundled in fresh from work...thought I'd find that kind of thing hard, but it was fine. We just got smiles from people!!

Also, fed Phoebe at a football match I went to y'day..once in the ground while they were playing and again in the clubhouse after. One bloke we know didn't realise I was even feeding and came to say hello. I let him know I was feeding and he was mortfied and avoided me after but if I hadn't have said anything he wouldn't have known!

How are you ladies doing it? I'm quite big on being discreet but refuse to stick her completely under a blanket. I've found a stretchy cami-vest underneath to pull down with nursing bra and another top to pull up is working well. I'll use a blanket to cover the side, or if its not too warm a open shirt that will cover any 'runaway flesh!'


----------



## moomin_troll

i noticed last night that my internal stitches have come loose :dohh: i dont want to be checked out :( but suppose ile have to tell my mw tomorrow and if she says i need them redoing ile punch her in the face lol

corey has caught zanes cold so hes all snotty, the poor thing so im going to have to get him nasal drops tomorrow aswel. im covered in snot and sick right now


----------



## sequeena

Congrats all new mummies :hugs: 

Thomas' gunky eye has cleared up with the help of drops from the doctor but he needs to go back tomorrow as his poop has turned green and mucousy :( his poo was brown like a breastfed baby yesterday morning but last night it completely changed :wacko: he is fine in himself though. He also needs to see the physio for his crooked hand and I will ask them to look at his legs as it's been 2 weeks since he was born and he still holds them in the breech position (he does stretch them but almost always has them pulled in, is this normal?)


----------



## moomin_troll

corey perfers to have his legs pulled up rather then stretched out, so i wouldnt worry too much but u may aswel get it checked out x


----------



## abs07

Congrats to all the new moms! So exciting!! :)


----------



## AuntBug

It's gotten a bit quiet here with all the new mummies. Hope everyone is doing well.

Well, it looks like we'll finally be able to bring Taylor home this week! She is out of the incubator and doing great, eating all her bottles without a tube and ready to come home already. We just need to make sure she can tolerate her car seat and we're good to go :yipee:


----------



## moomin_troll

great news auntbug :)


----------



## tjw

That's great to hear Auntbug!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

just settling into some kind of routine here...baby Rhys is feeding and sleeping well:happydance: hope all other new mums and mums to be are well...anyone due?? or showing signs of labour?? :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

coreys doing really well, im still breastfeeding :happydance: 
his birth weight was 7lb 8oz 1/2, at 5 days old he went up to 7lb 10oz which is amazing and today he was weighed and hes 8lb 4oz

i still havent registered him tho lol


----------



## mothercabbage

well done for BF moomin!!:happydance: xx

heres my little man..wide awake :awww:
 



Attached Files:







camera 042.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moomin_troll

awww hes gorgeous :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

i havent taken many pictures of corey yet, i dont have many with his eyes open lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: he is sooooo cute....almost 2 weeks old now:happydance: it goes so fast once theyre here..xxxx


----------



## BattyNora

AuntBug....amazing news!

Gorgeous picture MotherCabbage - he's sooo gawjuws!

Moomin go you with the BF!

Just got back from being signed off from midwife! Phoebe now weighs 7lb 8.5oz from her birth weight of 7lb 2oz. After her initial loss that's 9oz in a week! No wonder I only got one hour sleep last night the little guzzle monster! Now it means her new baby babygrows from Next are officially too small. I only have three but she's been in them most of the time the past two weeks so I got a little emotional!!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> wow tjw im impressed all that going out i think im being a wimp!! ive lost all my weight too im thinner here one thing good aboyt the altitude
> aw moomin your so brave i wanna go to the pub lol!
> 
> congrats stef i love the name Isla
> 
> well done proudmommy! yeah we are hourly some parts if the day and now seriously struggling with gas cleo was in pain all night with it and wouldnt sleep more than 30 mins a time i dont know what to do for her :(
> 
> congrats mothercabbage :)
> 
> i also fed twice in the chinesse the other day. its not as bad as ud think. altho there wasnt many people around and my mum was there to watch zane.
> im dreading feeding corey when its just me and the boys.
> 
> bite the bullet and just go out or ule go crazy lolClick to expand...


went out yesterday she loved it slept the whole time walkimg around town in baby carrier then fed her in restaurant!


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> wow tjw im impressed all that going out i think im being a wimp!! ive lost all my weight too im thinner here one thing good aboyt the altitude
> aw moomin your so brave i wanna go to the pub lol!
> 
> congrats stef i love the name Isla
> 
> well done proudmommy! yeah we are hourly some parts if the day and now seriously struggling with gas cleo was in pain all night with it and wouldnt sleep more than 30 mins a time i dont know what to do for her :(
> 
> congrats mothercabbage :)
> 
> i also fed twice in the chinesse the other day. its not as bad as ud think. altho there wasnt many people around and my mum was there to watch zane.
> im dreading feeding corey when its just me and the boys.
> 
> bite the bullet and just go out or ule go crazy lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> went out yesterday she loved it slept the whole time walkimg around town in baby carrier then fed her in restaurant!Click to expand...

:happydance: good on u for getting out and feeding


----------



## mothercabbage

awww, emotions are getting me already too :cry::happydance::growlmad: ive had them all...:haha:


----------



## Mummy~L

Auntbug - :happydance: that is great news!!

Mothercabbage and Moomin lovely pics! Your little ones are cuties.

Jodie - well done for feeding out! I have been out lots but still not fed in public :blush:

Darcy isn't doing to good with putting weight on, she put on just 1oz in the last 10 days. There was some talk about me starting to top up with formula but the HV has left me bf until the 30th when I will see her again and assess the situation. Fingers crossed my DD has gained a bit better by then!

Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Brilliant news AuntBug!!! :happydance:

Aww lovely pictures. So many cute babies :)

Had a really bad night last night. From 1am-5am, J was constantly hungry and my milk wasn't keeping him full. I had to end up giving him a top up of formula. Felt really bad as I've been off the formula for 3 days now. 
Spoke to my health visitor about it and it's just a growth spurt that he's having. He's been the same today also and I managed to express a bit of milk this morning to see whether my milk has stopped and I only managed to express an ounce. So I'm confused. But they've told me not to worry as he's putting the weight on nicely.
Feeling so exhausted and down though. Should all start to get better soon.

Hope everyone is well! It's soooo hot here today!


----------



## Jodie.82

aw proud mommy im exactly the same! kept off formula for 3 days but was then up all night cleo didnt seem satisfied and i ended up giving her formula, i always wish i hadnt but at the time i cant keep seeing her crying :( MIL said it was gas and not hunger but she seemed hungry. I dont have much advice just a :hugs:it is so confusing!
i do think if he is gaining weight nicely though you must be doing a good job!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> aw proud mommy im exactly the same! kept off formula for 3 days but was then up all night cleo didnt seem satisfied and i ended up giving her formula, i always wish i hadnt but at the time i cant keep seeing her crying :( MIL said it was gas and not hunger but she seemed hungry. I dont have much advice just a :hugs:it is so confusing!
> i do think if he is gaining weight nicely though you must be doing a good job!

Thank you!! :)
I'm going to try and get some gripe water soon and see whether that will help. (Health visitor said they can't take it till they're a month old)
I think I'm going to end up giving him formula if he shows that he's more satisfied with that. I don't remember going through all of this with my daughter when I breastfed her. But we'll see anyway. 
It's just so tiring. All you breastfeeding mothers are amazing. I don't know how I did it for 14 months!!


----------



## moomin_troll

not every baby breastfeeds well, zane hated it and he was far better off on formula where as corey is amazing at bf. i feel bad that its so easy this time and i couldnt feed zane but we do whats best for our babies no matter what some people think or say


----------



## ProudMommy26

moomin_troll said:


> not every baby breastfeeds well, zane hated it and he was far better off on formula where as corey is amazing at bf. i feel bad that its so easy this time and i couldnt feed zane but we do whats best for our babies no matter what some people think or say

Agreed! 
There's so much pressure to breastfeed and not all people understand how some babies are just not happy with it. Midwifes always say not to use formula and no matter what, the baby needs that breast milk. 
It's right that breast milk is best, but it's also best to have a happy mommy too and not a tired, down and depressed one.


----------



## moomin_troll

i tried to get help with bf zane but the mws i saw werent interested in helping, i was in so much pain i would cry my eyes out at every feed and so would zane, it was horrible.

ofcourse natural (as in breast milk)is best but not everyone agrees. i think natural labour and birth is best but im not going to make a woman feel bad for using pain relief so i hate it when i see other mums trying to make others feel bad for FF.

some people dont understand that its not easy to give up breastfeeding


----------



## BattyNora

Thought I'd pipe in and say we had a night yesterday where I thought Bee wasn't getting enough or it wasn't satisfying her (basically constant feeding from 8pm last night to half nine this morning! It's so hard to be confident in your ability to feed babs. Well, I think it is!


----------



## Jodie.82

it is so hard! especially if they seem hungry you feel bad for not being able to satisfy their hungry. i feel really bad when ive given cleo formula because i feel dissapointed in myelf which is silly as i would never ever think bad of anyone else FF so why wen its me i feel like a failure! im not sure i can get enough milk back now? how long can the feeding all dy and night stage last, weeks?


----------



## BattyNora

Don't feel guilty...at the end of the day you're feeding your child, something NO ONE should ever feel guilty for. I know it's easier said than done but please don't feel like a failure. Look at your avatar - how on earth can that beauty be classed as a failure!?! :hugs:

I'm confused about expressing and when to introduce right now. I don't want to do anything to make it harder for us and jeopardise her latch. She's so good and has made it as easy as possible for me I don't want to screw it up!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive been told to try and express when coreys about 4 weeks old and maybe introduce a bottle or two. there are special bottles that act just like a nipple with regards to it being the same sucking to get the milk out but cant remember what they are called. i already bought tommie tippie bottles so ile be trying them.

coreys latching isnt the best so ive been worried about making things harder


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

I have finally had enough time to sit and write my birth story if any one wants to read. 

Isla is doing great still, really pleased with her night time feeds, she had a feed about 9:30, woke about 2:30am for a feed and went straight back down and then woke again around 6:30am which is about the time im usually getting up any way

Edit as ive just caught up on the thread

AuntBug that is fantastic news :yipee: so pleased for you

There are some gorgeous photos flying around!! We have such cute babies in here :smug:


xx


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi there! quick update: Cullen James was born 8/14 at 11:30 pm, 6lbs. 11oz. He is doing well though breastfeeding has been really tough so far. I have had to express for the last few days which I find very tedious. I will check back in later and GL to everyone!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats SammieGrace! I'm pumping for Taylor while she's in the nicu, I'm way over it. So tedious.


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats SammieGrace!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations SammieGrace xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just nipping in to see if we've had more babies....:happydance: congrats all new mums!!! xxxxx

:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## tjw

Congratulations SammieGrace!! first post updated :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

ah! ive been gone too long! i missed some babies! so sorry girls, life has been NUTSO with these two! Kendon is colicy and i cant set him down hardly ever! And kylar is potty training, and going through a clingy stage... therefore, never get to sit down!! Congrats to all the moms who gave birth in my absence!

I joke that I have one up my butt and one on the boob, 24/7... LOL! Its true though!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

mothercabbage said:


> well done for BF moomin!!:happydance: xx
> 
> heres my little man..wide awake :awww:

holy moly he is so stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats sammiegrace!

Moomin I saw the bottles like your talking about advertised, they are made by medela and supposedly have minimum impact on breastfeeding :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

Congrats too all new mums & babies!

Well, nothing happening here, not even a teeny tiny twinge, so I'm off to be induced in hospital this afternoon. A million miles from the waterbirth I had planned at the local midwife led unit, but I've gradually got my head around it. Eeeeeek.. nearly baby time!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck Sarah!! Look forward to hearing your updates!! Xx


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck Sarah, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> Congrats too all new mums & babies!
> 
> Well, nothing happening here, not even a teeny tiny twinge, so I'm off to be induced in hospital this afternoon. A million miles from the waterbirth I had planned at the local midwife led unit, but I've gradually got my head around it. Eeeeeek.. nearly baby time!!

Yay!! All the best hun. Hope everything goes ok and please update us. Can't wait to hear your news :)


----------



## sequeena

Congrats ladies x


----------



## mothercabbage

Kylarsmom said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well done for BF moomin!!:happydance: xx
> 
> heres my little man..wide awake :awww:
> 
> holy moly he is so stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:howdy: thank you :flower: xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## eandc123

Good luck sarah :) I could still have been pregnant with Alexis at this point. I can't imagine how bad i would have been if i'd gone over.


----------



## mothercabbage

how tired am i :haha:...all good here though, baby Rhys feeding every 3 hours(ish) :happydance:...he never lost any weight at his first weigh in...he actually put on 10g...little chubby monkey! x


----------



## sequeena

Absolutely bloody shattered. We hope to bring Thomas home tomorrow.


----------



## mothercabbage

sequeena said:


> Absolutely bloody shattered. We hope to bring Thomas home tomorrow.

:hugs: me too..:happydance: for Thomas coming home xxx


----------



## tjw

:dance::happydance: for Thomas coming home!! 

......................

Harrison had his tongue tie clipped yesterday and has made a tonne of progress with feeding already. So much so that we even got a 5hr block of sleep last night after he'd had a good feed and it no longer hurts when he latches on :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Yay my little man is coming home finally :dance:

TJW so glad his tongue tie has been clipped xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone!! How are you all doing?
I'm still really tired from the late night feeds. Still topping him up with a bottle of formula before we all go to bed. He's never happy with my breast then for some reason. 
Still can't believe most of us have had our babies now. I hardly remember being pregnant lol.
I hope you're all ok and not too tired.


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-here-19-08-11-due-day-baby.html#post12480830

birth story for those who want to read it:happydance: its a bit rushed, i had to write a line here and there in between feeds :dohh:

not too tired here, enjoying every minute!! xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

I'm exhausted! I seem 2 be constantly feeding :( its slowly getting better though! LO has to get his tongue clipped so hopefully he will feed better after that! Fed in public today for the 1st time too! Was a bit scared I would expose my boobies 2 every1 and end up in jail! Not quite sure if its the done thing to feed in public in this part of the world especially as its ramadan! But what 2 do! 
I am being driven insane by MIL and her suggestions! She apparently fed all her babies herbal tea to prevent gas, gave them all a cup of water a day and they where on mashed bananas at 2 weeks old! Also if not swaddled constantly the baby will grow up with bent arms and legs! I wish she would bugger off! 
Ahhh rant over! Hope everyones well! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just looked at my photos from the labour room! I wish I had a glam one of me looking good holding the baby like so many pictures I have seen on here! I look tragic! I look half dead, I'm nearly crying with a big redd flannel on my head!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay congrats sequeena and Thomas! X


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone, congrats to all you ladies who've had your LOs so far :) our little boy Tadgh arrived on Monday at 2.04pm. Birth was COMPLETE opposite to what I'd expected! Had been kept in the hospital due to pre eclampsia and they wanted to induce me Monday as Tadgh's heart rate kept dropping - examined me to realise I was 8cm dilated, had no idea! :wacko: Straight down to delivery suite and 19 mins of pushing later and he arrived! No pain relief and was actually a really good experience, still can't quite believe it, I was 100% for getting an epidural! He's home and all, settled in and doing great :) Good luck to those still waiting on their bubs to arrive :flower:
 



Attached Files:







25082011504.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sequeena

Congrats!!

OMG you didn't know you were 8cm dilated?! :wacko:


----------



## Leann83

Nope, had no idea! I really don't know why, they said it could have been the way he was positioned?? I was getting some back pains but nothing unbearable, like when you lift something too heavy and the bottom of your back hurts? Then in delivery suite they gave me a drip to bring on the contractions as they weren't coming then the back pains got stronger but nothing in my bump!


----------



## sequeena

How was he positioned? Thomas was back to back but I was in AGONY. Though to be fair I was in the early phase for 3 days so felt it when the contractions went up a notch. 4 days of labour isn't fun LOL (3 hours 2 minutes established).


----------



## Leann83

I'm not sure what way he was, I've heard of back to back and all that but I could hear 3 of the girls in the delivery suite talking about it - in initials?? One of the women checked and said he was a certain way (could have been R.O.T? No idea what that stands for?) then little bit later another girl checked and said she thought he was a different way (with different initials!)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats leann83 x


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats leann83:yipee:

jade..i love the labour room pics i see,so personal and gorgeous, no woman looks bad after birth...we are amazing creatures!!!we all look perfect after birth in my eyes!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Leann!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I missed loads! Congrats all new mummies! Well done Leanne :D


----------



## abs07

Wow leann - that's great - congrats!! 

It makes me laugh, and I forgot how many boys we had! I had thought some of those yellow bumps would have turned pink, but no way!! :)


----------



## Jodie.82

abs my yellow bump which i was convinced was blue actually turned pink :) she even has her little blue hat on in my avatar as we were so convinced she was a boy and had named her!

sequeena :happydance: for thomas coming home

Cleo has been a gem, no more formula the milk has been coming better, but proudmommy I do have the same trouble at night she never seems satisfied on the last feed but I resorted to cluster feeding her in between distracting her and soothing her waiting for more milk and it has actually worked and no more formula. it was really hard but worth it!

aw jade your MIL sounds a nightmare! mines just left and wasnt as bad but she told me I would sufficate Cleo by co sleeping, she also wanted to give her water but i just ignored her after the first time she said it!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Leann!!!

We're settling in with our new family routine. Taylor is finally home, so we're enjoying the late nights vs the trips to the hospital. It's hard to believe I finally have her home :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

That's wonderful Aungbug! Love your avatar pic, pure love!!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations to all the new mummy's. 

Will try catch up soon 

Xx


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Leanne!! and way to go!! 8cm?? Brilliant xx Have updated first post :thumbup:

Auntbug, that's great news!! xx


----------



## missZOEEx

Congratulations Leann! 
I just wanted to announce that my baby boy was born on the 23rd of August; 6 day's before his due date & also scheduled induction date! 

My birth story begins similarly to Leann's - just with a different & not as happy ending.. I woke up at 3am to go to the bathroom and found that I'd started losing my plug with some blood in it (My very first labor symptom!) I went back to bed and felt my first VERY light contraction - I put it down to braxton hicks as it just felt like a little period pain with tightening. I kept feeling these same pains throughout the day. The pain got NO worse but they started becoming regular.... when they got to 3mins apart my mum suggested we go to the hospital. After a few hours monitoring my contractions they decided they weren't strong enough & that I was probably in early labor and should be right to go home. LUCKILY they decided to do an internal examination and found that I was 8cm dilated & my waters were bulging! 

long story short - it all went downhill from there. They broke my waters and my contractions - which I wouldnt have called contractions anyway as they were painless! - stopped. completely. So... they started me on pitocin which made contractions come harder. A few hours later they examined me again and I had gone down to 6cm! & my cervix was swelling so I was rushed in for an emergency c-section... 
but anyways! he's here now. :) weighing in at 8 pounds exactly and 51cm long. :D 
sorry that was so long.... :blush:

Congratulations to all the new august mummies!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats ladies!! :)

Glad your little one is home AuntBug and everything is ok!!

Glad the feeds are improving Jodie. J is sill having a load of feeds one after the other and I'm still having to top up with formula once in the night... But not every night. He's been really hungry today. Must of fed him about 6 times already. Must be a growth spurt.

Hope you're all well :flower:

Oh and thought I'd add. I think I might be getting my period already. Getting a load of stomach pains and breasts are killing me??? Thought it would be too early for that and didn't have a period for 16 months with my second due to breastfeeding.
Still have a little stomach too and it's geting me worried. I think my stomach is split a lot this time around. x


----------



## Jodie.82

congrats auntbug thats brilliant news! :)

proudmommy thats really good :) definitely they have growth spurts some days and just want to eat all day!
I really want to start expressing but need to read up on it as some people say not to do it this early?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Jodie.82 said:


> congrats auntbug thats brilliant news! :)
> 
> proudmommy thats really good :) definitely they have growth spurts some days and just want to eat all day!
> I really want to start expressing but need to read up on it as some people say not to do it this early?

In my experience, it's ok as I had to express milk for my second daughter when she was in intensive care and then ended up breastfeeding for 14 months. I've been expressing a few times a week with this one too. 
But if you're worried, it might be best getting advice off your doctor. :)


----------



## abs07

Ahhh Jodie that is too funny! I was so worried my DD was going to be a boy - the first thing my hubby said when she came out was "She's a girl...I checked!!" :)

Auntbug - I've been meaning to ask you: how are you guys holding up with Irene? Are you getting any bad weather? I hope you're all doing ok! Glad Taylor's home :)

Congrats misszoee on your little boy!


----------



## Stef

Hello :wave:

Had a pretty exhausting week this week. The MWs came out on day 5 to weigh Isla and she weight 7lb 8oz, yet they had her birth weight as recorded as 8lb 8oz, my midwife was really nice about it and said she suspected that her birth weight was recorded wrongly in hospital and when my husband thought back about it she had been weighed in a towel and a blanket :( So I don't know her true birth weight at all now :cry: Any way because she had lost 11.5% of her body weight they had to send some one out to check on her the next day and weigh her again (my midwife said that although she wasn't worried about Isla they have to do this to cover their own backs in case there was something wrong with her and she was loosing weight considering that she had 'lost' 1lb in 5 days) any way I was going to mums for a few days which is a 2 hr drive away so midwife arranged for me to go and see her today to recheck her weight and on day 5 she weighed 7lb 9 and today she weighs 7lb 11 so they aren't concerned at all, said that obviously the birth weight was well out and they estimate her birth weight was actually about 7lb 8oz. 

Cant help but feel so disappointed that ill never know her true birth weight. MIL says I should complain to the hospital but even an apology wont bring that back so I don't see the point. 

Hope every one else is doing O.K and those still waiting arent waiting much longer.

As for interfering MILs, I have an interfering nan, who was telling me that I was doing this that and the other wrong, I was like Hello I have 1 child already of which has been raised perfectly fine. Shes a complete pain in the arse, I have to bite my tongue and ignore her or id snap!!

Xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all the new Mummys :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi all & congrats to all new Mums!

Just a quick update: my baby boy was born yesterday, Sunday 28th August, 12 days late after an induction. Full birth story to follow when I'm home.

Xx


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations !! :)


----------



## Stef

Congratulations

xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats Sarah xx


----------



## AuntBug

Yay, congrats Sarah!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats to the new moms!

Who all hasn't popped?


----------



## AuntBug

abs07 said:


> Ahhh Jodie that is too funny! I was so worried my DD was going to be a boy - the first thing my hubby said when she came out was "She's a girl...I checked!!" :)
> 
> Auntbug - I've been meaning to ask you: how are you guys holding up with Irene? Are you getting any bad weather? I hope you're all doing ok! Glad Taylor's home :)
> 
> Congrats misszoee on your little boy!

Thanks Abs. We're in Charlotte, a few hours from the coast, so we didn't even get any rain :)


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes been dying to use his buggy board so we went out into town today. i needed yet more breastpads :dohh: so we went to get those and then zane went to the toy shop and got yet another toy lol

corey needed feeding so we went into costa and got a drink and i fed corey....i had afew looks which pissed me off seen as i had my cover on so no one could see anything anyway lol
zane played up abit but it went well, im getting used to this feeding out and about lol

corey is now passed out in his chair...he settled himself which hes never done before so im impressed :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats sarah! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

You can get washable breast pads, I've found them much more absorbent than the disposable ones, and I don't feel so bad going through 3 sets a day!
I feed Louis anywhere, I don't think I've had any dodgy looks, but then I don't usually pay any attention to other people when feeding, just my baby, stuff em!


----------



## moomin_troll

i will have a look at reusable pads seen as im going thru more then 3 sets a day lol


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Zoee and and Sarah!! :dance: Have updated first post :)

Stef: that's what happened with Harri too, so know exactly how you feel :hugs: they said he was 8lbs 13ozs but he was wrapped in huge wet towel they'd used to clean him up on. Now they guesstimate he was likely about 7lbs 3ozs based on his weight gains xx

Well ladies the last few days have been my hardest so far my nips are soooo sore due to cluster feeding. The lansinoh barely gets a chance to work... had one good night where Harri slept really well and went 6hrs between feeds and by then my nips felt almost normal when he fed... till he chose to cluster feed every hour for 5hrs in a row again which is what he does most of the time. Tried expressing a feed, got 3ozs which he took in a tommee tippee bottle, but 10 mins later he wanted to latch onto me for more and then cluster fed all night... seriously considering giving him a couple days of formula top ups just at night as well as an expressed feed, just to gain enough time for the lansinoh to take effect... I have got nipple sheilds but am worried about using them at each feed for a few days in case he then won't feed from me without them...


----------



## chrischris83

Congrats to all the new mummies! My LO has yet to arrive I'm so anxious.


----------



## abs07

AuntBug said:


> abs07 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Jodie that is too funny! I was so worried my DD was going to be a boy - the first thing my hubby said when she came out was "She's a girl...I checked!!" :)
> 
> Auntbug - I've been meaning to ask you: how are you guys holding up with Irene? Are you getting any bad weather? I hope you're all doing ok! Glad Taylor's home :)
> 
> Congrats misszoee on your little boy!
> 
> Thanks Abs. We're in Charlotte, a few hours from the coast, so we didn't even get any rain :)Click to expand...

Ohhh good!!! :)


----------



## sam76

hello all, hope were all well, well it looks like the boys have won this one!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Won't be long now Chris! Looks like your bubba just didn't want to have an August birthday! Keep us posted!

Finally got around to posting my birth story today!

Can't believe that my little lady is going to be a month old tomorrow :cry: time flies far to quickly xx


----------



## eandc123

I breastfed in public for the first time today :) I'm chuffed to bits. No cover or anything. Just whapped it out. TBH LO kind of forced it on me. It was eother feed her or she would have screamed blue murder til i got her home so i went to a cafe and just got on with it. Got a couple of looks but just ignored them and concentrated on LO. 

How is everyone else coping with the practicalities of parenting?


----------



## mummy to be86

i never entered myself to this thread as our little boys were not due until November, i have told the story of our babies here https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/722131-alfie-thomas-born-27-5-weeks.html#post12574383

our babies Alfie & Thomas were born 24th august @ 27+5 weeks


----------



## Jodie.82

well you ladies all inspired me as I was being a wimp before but we have been out every day now, ive breastfed everywhere from a clinic to the registry office to sitting on a rock in a field! we went out to show my mum some of the sites trekking for a few hours and had a picnic and fed cleo al fresco then carried on!
also had her weighed and she is now 3.4 kilos, 7 lbs 5 oz, birth weight was 6lbs 8oz so I was really pleased as had been worrying i didnt have enough milk


----------



## chrischris83

I had my doctor's appointment today. I'm still 1 cm dilated if LO does not come this weekend my induction is scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: Thanks for sharing mummy to be. Sending you all the strength and prayers as your little boys grow stronger in the nicu. Sometimes it may feel like you'll never bring them home, but I'm sitting here holding my little girl after a month in the nicu. She was 2 lb 8 oz at birth and is already 4 lb 6 oz! 

Along with August mummies, moms on the preemie forum have been a ton of support. There are quite a few with 27 weekers.

Feel free to PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## sequeena

Well... I can't believe August is over. :dust: to overdue mummies!

Do we have a parenting group?


----------



## moomin_troll

sequeena said:


> Well... I can't believe August is over. :dust: to overdue mummies!
> 
> Do we have a parenting group?

i was thinking that the other day and i dont think we have


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congratulations to all the new mommies :)

J was weighed today and he is a lovely 9 lb 11 oz. (7 lb 11 oz when he was born) 

Still constantly feeding him. Sometimes he won't come off the breast but he can go from every 30 mins - 2 hours. Coping fine though, just so tired.

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## hannpin

:wave: so the last official Aug baby has been born. Thinking of all u over due mummies, and hope those babies dont keep u waiting too long.

Congrats too all u new mummies I havent congratulated xxxxx

Cant belive how the boys have SO beat the girls this month xxxxxx


----------



## eandc123

moomin_troll said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Well... I can't believe August is over. :dust: to overdue mummies!
> 
> Do we have a parenting group?
> 
> i was thinking that the other day and i dont think we haveClick to expand...

What's a parenting group?


----------



## sequeena

eandc123 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Well... I can't believe August is over. :dust: to overdue mummies!
> 
> Do we have a parenting group?
> 
> i was thinking that the other day and i dont think we haveClick to expand...
> 
> What's a parenting group?Click to expand...

This is our pregnancy group but now we've had our babies we need a parenting group so we can stick together :D


----------



## sequeena

Oh and I knew the boys would beat the girls :smug: there does seem to be a lot of boys being born lately!


----------



## CharlieKeys

god.... cannot believe it's september already!!! Waiting for August seemed to take forever. and then August has just flown by!!!


----------



## tjw

Haven't done a parenting group yet, am happy if anyone else wants to start one up, otherwise I'll set it up in a few days x


----------



## tjw

By the way I saw a lactation consultant today and am already making TONNES of progress :dance:


----------



## sequeena

That's great! :)

So sad I had to give up BF but I just couldn't make any milk. I barely covered the bottom of a bottle and my boobs would be drained :(


----------



## Phantom

My August baby was born just in time! He came on Aug. 30th! :happydance:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Phantom! Hope you and your little boy is doing well.

:hugs: sequeena. I know exactly how you feel. I pumped 3 hours a day to get 1 1/2 oz while Taylor was in the nicu, just enough for a bottle. Now she's home, eating more and I have no time to pump, espe ially when it would be less than a bottle on my best day. 

I think I've cried about it a dozen times at least :cry:


----------



## sequeena

AuntBug said:


> Congrats Phantom! Hope you and your little boy is doing well.
> 
> :hugs: sequeena. I know exactly how you feel. I pumped 3 hours a day to get 1 1/2 oz while Taylor was in the nicu, just enough for a bottle. Now she's home, eating more and I have no time to pump, espe ially when it would be less than a bottle on my best day.
> 
> I think I've cried about it a dozen times at least :cry:

Are you combination feeding now or still trying to express? :hugs: it's awful when you realise you can't bf. I finally stopped when Thomas was in hospital, he was so ill and it wasn't fair on me to make him suffer anymore :cry: I still feel awful for stopping though and still check everyday to see if I have milk... there will be lots of tears when my milk finally dries up.


----------



## chrischris83

tjw said:


> Haven't done a parenting group yet, am happy if anyone else wants to start one up, otherwise I'll set it up in a few days x

Tjw, are you still going to update this thread or do the overdue ladies simply need to move over to the September group? I hope you don't forget about us overdue moms:cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

i couldnt bf zane so i no how awful it feels when u give up :hugs:

corey is a boob monster, hes always on and im going to start to express today.

now the countdown to my big boys 3rd birthday starts :happydance: cant believe hes 3 in 23 days


----------



## sequeena

My right breast has dried up and my left won't be far behind :cry:


----------



## BattyNora

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and AuntBug/ Sequeena - you gave Thomas and Taylro everything you could, even when your little ones were ill! I know it's so easier said than done, as I've thought about quitting and the guilt is the only reason I carried on, but you are in no way, shape or form anything but amazing mummies!


----------



## Mummy~L

:hugs: sequeena! don't feel bad you have done the best you can and you should see what you had done as an achievement!!

My DD has had to start having a formula top up a day as she has only put 6oz on since she was born. HV is reweighing her on Tuesday and if that hasn't made much difference then I will have to start giving her more. Exactly the same happened when Bobby was born, I obviously just don't produce very fatty milk :( 

Xx


----------



## AuntBug

I'm exclusively FF, gave up on pumping last week and I think my milk is all gone now. Honestly, I never planned on bf until I had her so early and so small. I had breast reduction 15 years ago, so I didn't expect to have any milk. I was caught off guard by how emotional I became over it, how important it became. But I gave her enough to get her antibodies kick started, and she's thriving on high cal formula. She's up to 4 lb 9 oz, gaining at a rate of 1/2 lb a week!


----------



## Mummy~L

That is great Auntbug! :thumbup: so glad Taylor is doing so well now x


----------



## moomin_troll

some babies are better off on forumla, i dont care what some people might say its true!

ive had it both ways, zane hated BF so he was FF and now corey whos deffinatly a booby man lol


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls, I just feel so shit about the whole thing. I honestly thought it would be easy but it wasn't and then Thomas was ill :cry: I'm not sure I could go through of 45 minutes continuous screaming (when trying to latch him on) again either so part of me feels like I'm being selfish :(

My OH doesn't really understand, he says as long as Thomas is fed it doesn't matter where it comes from... which is true but that's not the point. Going to go have a cry in private I think :(

Auntbug that's great! I'm so glad Taylor is putting on weight :dance:


----------



## AuntBug

Big hugs sequeena. I just had to let myself cry about it, it not a logical thing.


----------



## tjw

Sequeena, I didn't produce anything at all with my daughter, so know just how you feel hon :hugs: this week I thought I was going to end up stopping feeding with my lil boy too, so have those feeling fresh in my head now too... 

Please ladies, don't feel bad about topping up with formula or even switching to formula. I look at my lil girl and see how well she has grown and how happy and content she is and I know that she thrived on formula. I look at my lil boy, and I finally understand how hard bf is, I always thought it would be easy, no bottle making, sterilising etc... but omg the pain from cluster feeds and poor latch!! the worry of whether or not they're getting enough milk or even good enough quality of milk!! the not being able to get someone... ANYONE else to take over ANY of the feeds so you can get a break!! It's 24hrs a day of non stop worries and niggles... 

I'm managing to keep going for now, but doubt I'll get to my 6month goal...


...................

ChrisChris I will carry on updating here hon :)

And Phantom, congrats hon!! Have updated first post :)


----------



## moomin_troll

breastfeeding is anything but easy. even when the baby like corey is good at it, its still hard and painful at times.

like this morning hes hungry and tired but cant latch to save his life. 

the guilty feelings never stop once ur a mum


----------



## BattyNora

I've been amazed at how difficult BF has been! I knew it would be a lot of work, but I didn't quite realise how all-consuming and painful it could be. I know I've stuggled with whether to continue on days. I in no way think FF is the easier road in terms of the work involved...but for my sanity of not feeling like a walking udder on those bad days!


----------



## magicbubble

A week ago today samuel was 10 minute old, I was getting my tummy stitched up and james was cradling our new bundle of joy. I feel all mmelon collie :( 

Anyway he was 5 days late so born on 28th august instead of 23rd.I was booked in for an induction today.glad I didn't need it :)


----------



## SammieGrace

It makes me feel better to see what everyone else is saying about BF. I tried and tried and Cullen just wouldn't do it. He latched poorly and hurt me, and then would fall asleep within about a minute. I am expressing milk and giving some formula now, but the expressing is a lot of work and makes it hard for me to care for him because I have to sit there hooked up to the pump. Honestly I am exhausted and never anticipated that BF would be such a challenge, as I just thought it would come naturally. The birth was much easier than trying to breastfeed and I have cried and cried over it. The only reason I am still expressing is because I feel bad about not BF and because my hubby is adamant about giving baby breastmilk. However, he is not very supportive in that he does not want to take the baby while I pump! I mean you can't have it both ways! I don't know what to do long term, because the current set up doesn't seem sustainable...


----------



## moomin_troll

SammieGrace said:


> It makes me feel better to see what everyone else is saying about BF. I tried and tried and Cullen just wouldn't do it. He latched poorly and hurt me, and then would fall asleep within about a minute. I am expressing milk and giving some formula now, but the expressing is a lot of work and makes it hard for me to care for him because I have to sit there hooked up to the pump. Honestly I am exhausted and never anticipated that BF would be such a challenge, as I just thought it would come naturally. The birth was much easier than trying to breastfeed and I have cried and cried over it. The only reason I am still expressing is because I feel bad about not BF and because my hubby is adamant about giving baby breastmilk. However, he is not very supportive in that he does not want to take the baby while I pump! I mean you can't have it both ways! I don't know what to do long term, because the current set up doesn't seem sustainable...

ur oh needs a slap round the face!
how dare he push what he feels on u n then doesnt help, tell him to f off, follwed by saying stick a water melon up ur ass n then have a baby suck on u 24/7 n then tell me how easy it is.

god i bloody hate some men


----------



## Stef

moomin_troll said:


> tell him to f off, follwed by saying stick a water melon up ur ass n then have a baby suck on u 24/7 n then tell me how easy it is.
> 
> god i bloody hate some men

:rofl: Hilarious! 

Sammygrace - sorry your OH is being a prat!

Hope every one is well? 

I had Isla weighed on Thursday, dunno if I had already told you all or not but she was 7lb 13, shes doing really well :cloud9: 

Having a hard time with Olivia as she hasnt taken to Isla very much, though today she has been much better with her, though im not expecting it to last. 

OH is a pig and wont do night feeds, I could understand if he was back at work but nope. He's just being a complete ass. :nope: (should have expected it, it was the same with Olivia)

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd get the bottle ready give him Isla and then go sleep on the sofa! Give him no choice!!

and Why isn't she taking well to her?? :( 


I'm lucky - me and Steve have an agreement no matter what - He gets up and prepares the bottle and then I feed him and nappy change him. He even stays awake with me but then he'll annoy me in other ways like taking a two hour bath whilst the kids are both awake etc lol


----------



## sequeena

Men!! Sometimes you just want to kill them all.

Magicbubble congrats on your baby!! :dance:

AFM OH and I had :sex: today :blush:


----------



## tjw

Hi all, have had a nightmare of it over the last few days... all of which been centred round my step daughter, her mother, and her grandmother. I won't go into full details but on Saturday morning I actually ended my relationship with Graeme over it and refused to have his daughter under my roof for another second... I'm so stressed out I haven't eaten for 3days. 

A 2hr discussion with Grae that evening and we've made a compromise, but yet again I'm the one coming off worse as I do not ever want to be alone with his daughter now after this incident and the only way for that to happen is for him to give up his job... which means I have to go back to work instead and miss out on time with my babies 4days a week :cry: 

I'm gutted, and am finding it hard to be normal around her. I barely said 5 words to her all day today. I'm going to miss my babies so much :cry::cry:


----------



## sequeena

tjw said:


> Hi all, have had a nightmare of it over the last few days... all of which been centred round my step daughter, her mother, and her grandmother. I won't go into full details but on Saturday morning I actually ended my relationship with Graeme over it and refused to have his daughter under my roof for another second... I'm so stressed out I haven't eaten for 3days.
> 
> A 2hr discussion with Grae that evening and we've made a compromise, but yet again I'm the one coming off worse as I do not ever want to be alone with his daughter now after this incident and the only way for that to happen is for him to give up his job... which means I have to go back to work instead and miss out on time with my babies 4days a week :cry:
> 
> I'm gutted, and am finding it hard to be normal around her. I barely said 5 words to her all day today. I'm going to miss my babies so much :cry::cry:

oh hun I'm so sorry xx pm me if you need to talk :( xx


----------



## eandc123

Congrats magic bubble. 
BF is so hard. There have been a couple of times where i've just wanted to give up. Mainly because of the pain in my nipples. But that is starting to subside now and it is getting easier.
Sammie grace, your oh is being a twat. To breastfeed you need ALOT of positive support and he needs to be put right.
TJW i saw on facebook that something had happened. I hope you're ok. So sorry about the return to work which is obviously something you don't want. If you need to talk/vent then just message me x


----------



## eandc123

sequeena said:


> Men!! Sometimes you just want to kill them all.
> 
> Magicbubble congrats on your baby!! :dance:
> 
> AFM OH and I had :sex: today :blush:

We did the deed aswell today. I was so worried it would hurt after stitches but i found it to be quite enjoyable, lol :)


----------



## AuntBug

:hugs: So sorry tjw, I can't imagine dealing with all of that with your new little edition.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Aw, our boys share a birthday magicbubble!

Hope everything works out tjw xxx


----------



## eandc123

:( after 4 weeks off OH has just gone back to work :( just me and LO eek! Scary stuff.


----------



## AuntBug

My dh goes back on Tuesday. I don't know what I'll do since we've been taking shifts with lo. Guess this will be my last night with any sleep :shrug:


----------



## xsarahbellax

My hubby only had a week off, and two of those days I was in hospital :-( Just me & the little man today.


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first i made OH wait 12 weeks before we had sex, this time i dont have to worry about it lol


----------



## Mummy~L

Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:

Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:


----------



## eandc123

Mummy~L said:


> Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:
> 
> Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:

I had a 2nd degree tear but i've healed well and i've been gagging for a bit since i was 8 months pregnant :) :blush:


----------



## Stef

TJW :hugs: sorry to hear about your situation, we went through something similar 2 years ago with DH and his child from a previous relationship. 

xx


----------



## jett

Amelia born september 1st 7:09pm 8lbs 2oz, at 40w +5 will type more when shes not in my arms and im not trying to type one handed :)


----------



## sequeena

Mummy~L said:


> Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:
> 
> Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:

I had a second degree tear along with grazes and a labial tear (not sure if that's the same as the second degree tear lol) and I was scared too but it didn't hurt and everything feels 'normal' down there :D


----------



## sequeena

jett said:


> Amelia born september 1st 7:09pm 8lbs 2oz, at 40w +5 will type more when shes not in my arms and im not trying to type one handed :)

Congratulations on your baby girl!! X


----------



## Mummy~L

eandc123 said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:
> 
> Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:
> 
> I had a 2nd degree tear but i've healed well and i've been gagging for a bit since i was 8 months pregnant :) :blush:Click to expand...

That's good to know it didn't hurt you then!
I feel like I have healed well not had any pain so am gonna go for it! :haha:


----------



## Mummy~L

sequeena said:


> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:
> 
> Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:
> 
> I had a second degree tear along with grazes and a labial tear (not sure if that's the same as the second degree tear lol) and I was scared too but it didn't hurt and everything feels 'normal' down there :DClick to expand...

Thank you! Feeling much better about it now! Just gonna go for it as having been missing it lots :blush: 

Maybe a cheeky glass of wine will make me more relaxed! :D


----------



## Mummy~L

Congratulations Jett!!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Jett

xx


----------



## chrischris83

My baby is finally here. Leah Mackenzee was born on Sept 4, 2011. She weighted 6lbs 10oz 20.5 inches in length. I had to have an emergency c-section at the last moment. My LO's heart rate kept dropping while I was pushing so they said c-section was the safest way. I actually enjoy breastfeeding so far.


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations chrischris!! :hugs:



Mummy~L said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy~L said:
> 
> 
> Me & OH haven't dtd yet. I had a second degree tear and am quite nervous about it hurting! Am just going to just go for it soon as am missing it a bit :blush:
> 
> Tjw so sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:
> 
> I had a second degree tear along with grazes and a labial tear (not sure if that's the same as the second degree tear lol) and I was scared too but it didn't hurt and everything feels 'normal' down there :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Feeling much better about it now! Just gonna go for it as having been missing it lots :blush:
> 
> Maybe a cheeky glass of wine will make me more relaxed! :DClick to expand...

Yes go for it!!

Oh and wine! That's what I was meaning to do, I still have half a bottle in the fridge :lol:


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats jett and chrischris!


----------



## abs07

Congrats jett! Love the name! :)


----------



## eandc123

congrats jett and chrischris :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Off to get Darcy weighed this morning, She had only put on 6oz since birth so started combi feeding this last week to see if I can get her weight up a bit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello ladies! Sorry Ive been MIA, life is NUTS lately!!! Congrats on the new arrivals!!

I have a very heavy heart today. Found out yesterday that my dear cousin (we are like sisters, I have a very small family) who is pregnant with her first, and 24 years old, her baby has trisomy 13, which is fatal. His baby heart is really bad and he is severely deformed. They said she may not carry him much longer and he will die shortly after birth. We are all just devastated. I mean not that any misscarraige is easy, but shes far wnough it would be a still birth or he could be born alive and die soon after, which to ME would be harder. I cannot fathom what she is going through, but my aunt says so far she is taking it better than she would think. I just cant imagine, bonding with this baby in your belly and then having to continue to carry it in your belly knowing it will die. Not hving a baby shower or getting excited for the hospital trip. Ughhh .. life's not fair, but I know God has a plan. Just please keep her and her OH in your prayers.


----------



## sequeena

Oh no :cry: thinking of your family xxx


----------



## tjw

Congratulations ladies on your new arrivals!! First post has been updated :thumbup:

Kylarsmom, so sorry to hear that :hugs: for you and your family xx

.....................................................

I start back at work on the 20th September - my birthday... gutted I miss out on spending my birthday with my babies :(


----------



## sequeena

oh tjw that is awful can you not delay it by one day? :( 

The 20th is actually the day Thomas goes to baby clinic for the first time. eek!


----------



## moomin_troll

tjw its ashame u have to go bk to work so soon :(

afm corey is a milk monster, hes now 9lb6oz (birth weight was 7lb 8 1/2) hes going thru a growth spurt so hes constantly feeding or wanted cuddles which is fine but not great when uve got a toddler :(


----------



## sequeena

We now have a parenting group :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/728411-august-2011-mummies-our-babies-here.html


----------



## abs07

sequeena said:


> We now have a parenting group :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/728411-august-2011-mummies-our-babies-here.html

Thanks sequeena!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jewel21

It's a Boy!!! Born August 25, 2011! Please update first page, thanks!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Jewel!


----------



## eandc123

congratulations :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Jewel! welcome to the boy brigade :lol:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Jewel :)


----------



## tjw

Congrats Jewel :) first post updated x


----------



## sequeena

congrats jewel!! there's a parenting group if you want to join us x


----------



## 6Weezie6

Man I'm a late one for updating.

It's a boy!! Our little man was born 02 August :)


----------

